# Afterwork-Biken [Teil 2]



## Marko S (25. November 2009)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Nein, ich muss aber die Rentiere versorgen.



mmmmm lecker Rentier!!!
Jochen du bist mir ein schöner Rentierversorger


----------



## karsten13 (25. November 2009)

So, zurück von der Schlammschlacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mit Claudy, DBate und h.jay ging es von der Hohemark aus zum Marmorstein (von oben), Saalburg, Hans-Stephan-Pfad (nur oberer Teil, zu rutschig), Roßkopf, Klingenkopf, Sandplacken. Hier fing es dann richtig an zu schütten, so dass wir über den Japaner direkt zurück zur Hohemark sind.

Bilder gibt's diesmal keine, bei angesagtem Regen bleibt die Knipse daheim ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (26. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> So, zurück von der Schlammschlacht



Also mir hat's trotzdem Spass gemacht! 

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## Claudy (26. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> So, zurück von der Schlammschlacht



Meine Ramona ist wieder sauber .

...der Mörder und sein Assistent waren gestern übrigens sehr lieb. Danke &  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## sipaq (28. November 2009)

Leute, wie siehts denn morgen bei Euch mit 'ner Taunus-Runde aus? Regen soll es ja laut Vorhersage keinen geben. Ich könnte so ab 10 Uhr an der Hohemark sein, gerne auch 'ne Stunde später


----------



## Claudy (28. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Leute, wie siehts denn morgen bei Euch mit 'ner Taunus-Runde aus? Regen soll es ja laut Vorhersage keinen geben. Ich könnte so ab 10 Uhr an der Hohemark sein, gerne auch 'ne Stunde später



Unser Team Captain bewegt sich .

...da ich heute nicht fahren werde (Grünkohl mit Pinkel bei Reiner = Kultveranstaltung) möchte ich morgen auf jeden Fall auf Rad. 10:00 Uhr ist mir allerdings zu früh - 11:00 Uhr eigentlich auch .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## sipaq (28. November 2009)

Tja, liebe Anke, da wirst Du Dich wohl aufraffen müssen, damit der Team-Captain nicht nachher doch noch im WiPo aufholt (Platz 4 teamintern ist mittlerweile immerhin in Reichweite)  Später kann ich leider nicht (Verabredung - siehe Diskussion vom letzten WE)


----------



## Bisaflor (28. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...der Team-Captain nicht nachher doch noch im WiPo aufholt (Platz 4 teamintern ist mittlerweile immerhin in Reichweite)


----------



## Rampe (28. November 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...der Mörder und sein Assistent waren gestern übrigens sehr lieb. Danke &
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, Hans-Stephan-Pfad bei dem Wetter klingt immerhin nach Mordversuch....


----------



## TRB (28. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Leute, wie siehts denn morgen bei Euch mit 'ner Taunus-Runde aus? Regen soll es ja laut Vorhersage keinen geben. Ich könnte so ab 10 Uhr an der Hohemark sein, gerne auch 'ne Stunde später



ich weiß nicht wie gut ich nach meinen abendaktivitäten morgen in den tag starten werde. sollte sich das alles gut anfühlen bin ich morgen um 11 am start bzw. an der hohemark. kanns aber nicht versprechen. also wartet wenn nicht auf mich...


----------



## karsten13 (28. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> damit der Team-Captain nicht nachher doch noch im WiPo aufholt (Platz 4 teamintern ist mittlerweile immerhin in Reichweite)  Später kann ich leider nicht (Verabredung - siehe Diskussion vom letzten WE)



Ergometer im Hotel scheint nicht der Bringer zu sein - und der Alternativsport mit der neuen Flamme gibt halt keine Punkte  . Übrigens gefällt mir Google's neue Signatur  ...



Rampe schrieb:


> Naja, Hans-Stephan-Pfad bei dem Wetter klingt immerhin nach Mordversuch....



Der Assistent und sein Mörder haben alles versucht, aber ... 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (30. November 2009)

M0in,

meine selbstauferlegte Bike-Pause geht mit Beginn des Dezembers zu Ende. Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne am Mittwoch mitfahren, falls eine Runde stattfindet, die nicht allzu schnell ist; ich dachte so an lvl 1 vielleicht? Technik ist mir egal, wobei hier müsste ich mich noch ein bisschen einfahren, da ich bisher keine Nachtausfahrt gemacht habe. Licht ist aber reichlich vorhanden. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## TRB (30. November 2009)

mich hat es samstagnacht auf dem balkon im robert johnson (falls das hier jemand interessiert) ziemlich zerstört, was dazu führte das ich mich an jenem sonntagmorgen, an dem ich eigentlich in die pedale treten wollte, so gegen 9 mit einer dicken erkältung im gepäck auf den weg nach hause begab. den sonntag habe ich dann komplett mit meinem mehr als dicken schädel (vodka rhabarber hat dazu beigetragen),einer triefenden nase und ein wenig schlaf im bett bzw. auf der couch verbracht. böse böse house musik...

...nun gut, ich bau auf's nächste wochenende...


----------



## karsten13 (30. November 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> meine selbstauferlegte Bike-Pause geht mit Beginn des Dezembers zu Ende. Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne am Mittwoch mitfahren, falls eine Runde stattfindet, die nicht allzu schnell ist; ich dachte so an lvl 1 vielleicht? Technik ist mir egal, wobei hier müsste ich mich noch ein bisschen einfahren, da ich bisher keine Nachtausfahrt gemacht habe. Licht ist aber reichlich vorhanden.



ui ui ui, hier stapelt aber jemand tief. Du wirst mit Level2 keine Probleme haben, also los 

Wettervorhersage ist etwas frisch, aber gut:

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark*​

*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.

Tempo: mittel (Level 2)
Dauer: ca. 3 h
Wetter: Regen + Nightride macht keinen Sinn, deshalb nur, wenn von oben trocken

Bitte hier um Rückmeldung, wer mitfährt.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (1. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ui ui ui, hier stapelt aber jemand tief. Du wirst mit Level2 keine Probleme haben, also los ...


Nach knapp 8 Wochen Pause geht schon einiges verloren. Deshalb will ich nur realistisch bleiben, sonst nix. Aber ich komme mit, falls es doch zu viel werden sollte, ich kenn mich ja in der Gegend bisschen aus


----------



## sipaq (1. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> meine selbstauferlegte Bike-Pause geht mit Beginn des Dezembers zu Ende. Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne am Mittwoch mitfahren, falls eine Runde stattfindet, die nicht allzu schnell ist; ich dachte so an lvl 1 vielleicht? Technik ist mir egal, wobei hier müsste ich mich noch ein bisschen einfahren, da ich bisher keine Nachtausfahrt gemacht habe. Licht ist aber reichlich vorhanden.


Ich schließe mich Karsten an. So schnell ist die Kondition auch nicht weg. Level 2 solltest Du locker schaffen. 

Was mich aber noch interessiert: Warum eigentlich die selbstauferlegte Bike-Pause? Ich erinner mich zwar dunkel daran, dass Du mal etwas kränklich warst, aber das hat doch sicher nicht acht Wochen gedauert, oder?


----------



## Everstyle (1. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Was mich aber noch interessiert: Warum eigentlich die selbstauferlegte Bike-Pause? Ich erinner mich zwar dunkel daran, dass Du mal etwas kränklich warst, aber das hat doch sicher nicht acht Wochen gedauert, oder?


Mehr oder weniger schon...leider...und ich bin auch nicht glücklich darüber. Deshalb will ich es wieder seeeehr gemütlich angehen lassen. Doch genug der Diskussion, ich komme morgen mit und dann sehen wir weiter.

In dem Zusammenhang, habt ihr auch Rücklicht-Blinker oder Ähnliches am Start??? Was kann man da empfehlen? vlt. kaufe ich noch eins vorher, denn ich habe zu Hause nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang, habt ihr auch Rücklicht-Blinker oder Ähnliches am Start??? Was kann man da empfehlen? vlt. kaufe ich noch eins vorher, denn ich habe zu Hause nix.



Rücklicht sollte genauso Pflicht sein wie der Scheinwerfer um diese Jahreszeit 
Ich hab mir nen Knog Gekko gekauft. Der Vorteil ist, dass der mit seiner Silikonschlinge an jedem Rad in 1-2 Sekunden "montiert" oder demontiert werden kann, sehr hell (drei Dioden mit vergleichsweise großen Linsen) ist und lange hält. Am Rad verbleiben außerdem auch keine weiteren Plastikhalterungen oder ähnliches, die in der kalten Jahreszeit sowieso gerne flöten gehen...
Von den hippen ganz kleinen *"Knog Frogs"* muss ich aber warnen. Diese Alibilichter sind einfach viel zu klein um selbst aus _kürzester_ Entfernung als Rücklicht gesehen geschweige denn erkannt zu werden!
Es gibt aber sicherlich noch einen Haufen Alternativen. Man sollte nur drauf achten, dass die Lampe mehrere Dioden hat oder eine Art Leuchtstreifen erzeugen, einzelne Leuchtpunkte wie beim Knog Frog sind fahrlässig denn sie sind wie bereits erwähnt kaum erkennbar und lassen keinerlei Entfernungseinschätzung zu. Soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen aus dem Frankfurter Stadtverkehr.

Achja und noch ein Tipp zu den Knog-Produkten: Die "Farbe" transparent ist eigentlich am praktischsten, denn da leuchten nicht nur die Dioden sondern der ganze Silikonkörper leuchtet mit und dient somit als großflächiger Aufmerksamkeitsverstärker  Hab ich leider erst nach dem Kauf meines eigenen entdeckt


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang, habt ihr auch Rücklicht-Blinker oder Ähnliches am Start??? Was kann man da empfehlen? vlt. kaufe ich noch eins vorher, denn ich habe zu Hause nix.



Kann nur das da empfehlen:

CuberiderII

War eigentlich für meine Frau gedacht, habe ich mir aber gleich unter den Nagel gerissen


----------



## Claudy (1. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang, habt ihr auch Rücklicht-Blinker oder Ähnliches am Start??? Was kann man da empfehlen? vlt. kaufe ich noch eins vorher, denn ich habe zu Hause nix.



 Everest,

Mutter & Kind nutzen die "Flea" von Blackburn. Vorteil; das Licht ist richtig hell und die Lampe lässt sich via USB (ich nehm dazu mein iPod Ladedings) aufladen. Hält ewig 

Die Knogs schauen zwar sehr schön aus - leuchten bei mir aber irgendwie nicht lange und nicht hell. 

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## wartool (1. Dezember 2009)

Smart Superflash
das Ding rockt! habe 2 Stück davon... damit kann man nicht merh übersehen werden..


----------



## x-rossi (1. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang, habt ihr auch Rücklicht-Blinker oder Ähnliches am Start??? Was kann man da empfehlen? vlt. kaufe ich noch eins vorher, denn ich habe zu Hause nix.


so ne leuchte gibts eigentlich in jeder sportabteilung von kaufhof/karstadt/hertie (wenns die läden noch gibt ^^ ). hat mich 3  gekostet und sieht bei mir so aus:











hab ein bisschen schlauch zurecht geschnitten und zwischen leuchte und sattelrohr gelegt, mit kabelbinder fest gemacht, damit ich dadurch einen "hebel" bekomme, um, durch drücken des oberen teils der leuchte ans sattelrohr, den ein-/ausschalter zu betätigen, an den man sonst nicht mehr dran kommt.

klappt supersmooth und ich persönlich kann mit der optik ganz gut leben im winter. gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2009)

Hey! Bei meiner Cuberider brauchst Du eine Sonnenbrille so hell ist die!!!! Außerdem kannst Du die jederzeit und schnell auf ein anderes Rad wechseln. Und wenn mal kein Saft mehr während der Fahrt da ist, dann tauschst Du einfach die mitgenommen Batterien aus. Wer hat schon einen PC während der Fahrt bei oder ein Ladegerät für USB, geschweige denn einen Stromanschluss  Ist auch irgendwie unhandlich wenn man zu 99% Trails runnermacht 

Fazit: Google der Held!


----------



## Claudy (1. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Hey! Bei meiner Cuberider brauchst Du eine Sonnenbrille so hell ist die!!!! Außerdem kannst Du die jederzeit und schnell auf ein anderes Rad wechseln. Und wenn mal kein Saft mehr während der Fahrt da ist, dann tauschst Du einfach die mitgenommen Batterien aus. Wer hat schon einen PC während der Fahrt bei oder ein Ladegerät für USB, geschweige denn einen Stromanschluss  Ist auch irgendwie unhandlich wenn man zu 99% Trails runnermacht
> 
> Fazit: Google der Held!



Männerlogik 

...aber Batterien in allen Farben, Formen und Größen hat man(n) immer dabei .


----------



## Everstyle (1. Dezember 2009)

Wooow! Was hier alles an Antworten gibt....besser als Kaufberatung-Forum 

Aber, sind die Vorschläge auch alle trailtauglich? Ich brauch das Ding wie gesagt für den Taunus....


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Lösungen sind alle trailtauglich  (ich garantier aber auch noch Klapperfreiheit )


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...aber Batterien in allen Farben, Formen und Größen hat man(n) immer dabei .


  Nun ich muß gestehen, dass ich die herkömlichen AA Batterien während einer Tour nicht dabei habe  Aber ich vergaß die geniale Kontrollleuchte, die mit rot meint " Hey Alder, ich brauch wieder Saft nach 3-4 Stunden. Echt ne coole Beleuchtung





Everstyle schrieb:


> Wooow! Was hier alles an Antworten gibt....besser als Kaufberatung-Forum


Klar, bei so einem wichtigen Thema. Erst die Beleuchtung und dann das Bike 

Ps. Ist Euch eigentlich auch dieser stumpfsinnige Bewertungshype der Threads aufgefallen? Jeder scheint den Thread des anderen schlecht machen zu wollen. Was fürn Kindergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (1. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ps. Ist Euch eigentlich auch dieser stumpfsinnige Bewertungshype der Threads aufgefallen? Jeder scheint den Thread des anderen schlecht machen zu wollen. Was fürn Kindergarten


Was für 'nen Bewertungshype?

.....

Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass man Threads tatsächlich beurteilen kann. Bin jetzt 1,5 Jahre dabei und hab das nie gemerkt


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen Knog Gekko gekauft. Der Vorteil ist, dass der mit seiner Silikonschlinge an jedem Rad in 1-2 Sekunden "montiert" oder demontiert werden kann, sehr hell (drei Dioden mit vergleichsweise großen Linsen) ist und lange hält. Am Rad verbleiben außerdem auch *keine* weiteren *Plastikhalterungen* oder ähnliches, die in der kalten Jahreszeit sowieso gerne flöten gehen...


GEIL, habe ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen. MUSS ich haben, die schei$$ Halterungen an den Rädern sind mir schon immer ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> GEIL, habe ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen.


Echt??  Des is doch fast alles nur noch mit einem Gummi befestigt


----------



## bonusheft (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei.

Bis dann...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Echt??  Des is doch fast alles nur noch mit einem Gummi befestigt


Mein Rücklicht nicht, ist so ein 08/15NonCDTeil  der Halter ist fest verschraubt an der Sattelstütze und das Rücklicht wird eingeklipst. Bald nicht mehr ... wenn's nur irgendwo lieferbar wäre


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> GEIL, habe ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen. MUSS ich haben, die schei$$ Halterungen an den Rädern sind mir schon immer ein Dorn im Auge.



Ich muss zugeben, das war für mich auch einer der Gründe mir so eines zuzulegen  Zumal die Knogs wirklich gut verarbeitet sind und "nicht bloß" mit einem "Gummi" befestigt werden, sondern der ganze Silikonkörper ästhetisch wertvoll in eine Schlinge übergeht, die dank des Materials auch erst in einem Jahrzehnt beginnt überhaupt zu altern.
Für was fürn Mist ich meine Gedanken verschwende


----------



## karsten13 (2. Dezember 2009)

bonusheft schrieb:


> ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei.





schon mit Spicy  ?

und im übrigen der erste vernünftige Post im neuen Beleuchtungsthread


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Dezember 2009)

is doch zur Zeit sowieso eher der Nightride-Thread


----------



## bonusheft (2. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schon mit Spicy  ?



ja!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (2. Dezember 2009)

Hey, ob ich 10 oder 20 Euro ausgebe und mir dann ein Stück roten Plastiks kaufe, ist schon ziemlich wichtig. Übrigens die eingeklickten Varianten finde ich nicht sooo toll. Sowas hatte ich vor 3 Jahren schon ein mal gehabt und da ist mir das Teil auf dem Asphalt zerbröselt, weil sich so ein Clip gelöst hat, als ich die Bordsteinkante heruntergefahren bin...Hmm...gestern paar Läden in der Stadt abgeklappert und nix gefunden...


----------



## DBate (2. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark*​



Da bei der Arbeit wieder einmal nichts so lief wie geplant bin ich früher zurück. Und damit auch heute dabei... 

Bis später,
DBate


----------



## karsten13 (3. Dezember 2009)

Dachte ja, es wäre was abgetrocket im Taunus, aber es gab doch reichlich Schlamm von unten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mit bonusheft, DBate und Everstyle (sowie 2 Spicy's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ging es von der Hohemark aus zum Lindenberg, Sandplacken, Feldberg, X-Trail, Windeck, Reichenbach, Fuchstanz, Lipstempel, Viktoriatrail, Hünerberg.

Heute hatte Everstyle die Kamera dabei, bin gespannt auf Bilder und Videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (3. Dezember 2009)

So, dann mal ein paar Punkte zu gestern:

1. Kraft und Ausdauer: also 8 Wochen Bikepause gehen echt nicht spurlos an einem vorbei; ich habe mich gestern abend so gefühlt, als ob ich eine TaunusTrailsTotal Tour mit 100Km und 2000Hm hinter mir hätte. Zudem weiss ich aus Erfahrung, dass einige der Anstiege im Sommer deutlich einfacher gewesen sind. Deshalb auch, Danke, dass ihr nicht nur rumgeheitzt seid...
2. Nightride: absolut nichts für Anfänger! Inbesondere, wenn die Streckenverhältnisse so schwierig, wie sie derzeit wg. Nässe und Laub im Taunus sind. Sicherlich wären Waldautobahnen ohne weiteres möglich, aberd das will ja keiner von uns fahren. Deshalb auch, coole Strecke und auch noch ein paar neue Trails für mich!
3. Licht (front): ich habe keinen direkten Vergleich zu anderen Lampen, aber es war doch für mich ein beruhingendes Gefühl meine Wilma auf 17W einzustellen und den Trail hinunter zu fahren. Sie gibt mir einfach die zusätzliche Sicherheit, die ich in diesen schwierigen Verhältnissen benötige. Deshalb, keine Sekunde bereut dieses Teil gekauft zu haben!
4. Licht (back): auf den Trails überhaupt nicht notwendig, da die Kleidung so stark reflektiert, dass es echt einen blendet, wenn man zu nah auffährt! Auf der Straße jedoch ein Muss!
5. Bilder + Vids: von den Bildern gibt es nur wenige, die etwas taugen; ich schicke sie dir per Mail zu. Die Vids muss ich noch zurecht schneiden, siehen aber brauchbar und vor allem echt finster aus! Die stelle ich dann hier rein. (Magda meinte nur, hast du keine Angst in der Dunkelheit gehabt??? Nö, wir waren doch zu viert )

Gruß

E.style


----------



## DBate (3. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> 2. Nightride: absolut nichts für Anfänger! Inbesondere, wenn die Streckenverhältnisse so schwierig, wie sie derzeit wg. Nässe und Laub im Taunus sind.



Hey, aber richtig gefährlich wurde es ja dann erst, als wir aus dem Wald raus waren...  zumindest für mich! 

Greets,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (3. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Hey, aber richtig gefährlich wurde es ja dann erst, als wir aus dem Wald raus waren...  zumindest für mich!
> 
> Greets,
> DBate


Du bist ja auch ein Bruchpilot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (3. Dezember 2009)

wenn das wetter mitspielt, ich meine erkältung vollständig auskuriert habe und fit bin starte ich ab sonntagmittag 12 uhr von der hohemark aus eine mehrstündige tour wie (fast) immer eigentlich.


----------



## DBate (4. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch ein Bruchpilot





Resultat der Aktion: Schaltwerk --> FUBAR. Heute ein neues drangebaut - der nächsten Ausfahrt steht nichts im Weg... 

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (4. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> ...Resultat der Aktion: Schaltwerk --> FUBAR. Heute ein neues drangebaut - der nächsten Ausfahrt steht nichts im Weg...


An deiner Stelle hätte ich mir gleich ein neues Bike gekauft, wolltest du doch sowieso machen oder? 

Gestern zu Magda, du ich habe eine super Idee, ich leihe von jmd. eine Lampe aus, und wir fahren am WE abends hoch, was hälst du davon? Sie, bist du verrückt??? ich fahre doch nicht da alleine hin?!? worauf ich natürlich meinte, aber da bin ich doch dabei *confused* und sie, und wie willst du mich vor den ganzen wilden Tieren, wie Wildschweine, Füchse, Wölfe oder sogar Bären verteidigen???????? worauf ich dann auch meinte, ja hast du Recht, nicht auszudenken, was passieren würde, wenn auch noch die Kamele, Zebras oder Löwen hinterher kämen.... 

p. s. ich habe gestern die Vids im ersten Anlauf konvertiert, die Ergebnisse sehen aber bescheiden aus; irgendwie habe ich noch nicht die richtige Einstellung dafür gefunden... kommt aber noch...


----------



## bonusheft (4. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Hey, aber richtig gefährlich wurde es ja dann erst, als wir aus dem Wald raus waren...  zumindest für mich!






			
				DBate schrieb:
			
		

> ...Resultat der Aktion: Schaltwerk --> FUBAR. Heute ein neues drangebaut - der nächsten Ausfahrt steht nichts im Weg...




Was ist denn am  Mittwoch noch passiert?


----------



## x-rossi (4. Dezember 2009)

fährt hier irgendwer morgen richtung taunus/altkönig? de basti möchte ein cdale rize 4 zur probe ausreiten, hat aber allein keine lust. ich bin mental nicht auf steil eingestellt, und basti nicht im forum aktiv. ein paar von euch kennen ihn aber ja. 

also wenn morgen von euch wer mit basti am start sein möchte, gebt mir bitte bescheid, dass ich ihm bescheid geben kann. tänks!


----------



## Everstyle (4. Dezember 2009)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Was ist denn am  Mittwoch noch passiert?


DB wollte mir back up geben, da hat er die Borderline übersehen...


----------



## DBate (4. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> DB wollte mir back up geben, da hat er die Borderline übersehen...



Danke, das ist nett formuliert.  Man könnte auch sagen:

Bordsteinkante 1 - DBate 0 

Bis die Tage


----------



## bonusheft (4. Dezember 2009)

Upps! Zum Glück war es nur das Schaltwerk. Bordsteinkanten können gnadenlos sein


----------



## sod (4. Dezember 2009)

So Jungs (und Mädel),

länger nicht gesehen.
Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub.
Wer spielt mit mir?

Gruß

sod


----------



## karsten13 (5. Dezember 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Wer spielt mit mir?



falsches Forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







DBate schrieb:


> Bordsteinkante 1 - DBate 0



der Heimweg ist gefährlich ...

Treppe 1 - karsten13 0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (6. Dezember 2009)

Also, in der Video Sektion hat sich hier einiges Verändert. So werden z. B. HD-Movies sofort als solches erkannt und man kann diese Auflösung sich auch anzeigen lassen. Ausserdem kann man Videos bis zu einer Größe von 500MB uploaden, was das lästige schneiden zumind. ein bisschen lindert. Des Weiteren gibt es jetzt auch einen direkten Link zu den Videos eines User ins seinem Profil (find ich gut; super wäre  noch ein Link direkt neben dem Avatar, so wie es bei den Fotos gemacht worden ist). 

Dafür klappt die Übertragung ziemlich schlecht, bzw. wenn ich ein 420MB File uploaden will, dann passiert irgendwie nix, auch wenn der Fortschrittsbalken auf 100% ist. Mir fehlt hier einfach eine Anzeige, die mir sagt, was jetzt gerade passiert. Ich vermute, das im Hintergrund der Upload läuft, nur sehen kann man das nicht. Hab gestern das mal knapp 2Std. laufen lassen, doch auch hier kein Ergebnis. Naja, diesbezüglich habe ich aber schon anderweitig um Hilfe gebeten. 

Jedenfalls habe ich gestern Abend noch das .avi-file hochgeladen. Tsja, Video ok, allerdings ist die orig. .mov-Version deutlich besser. Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei einer Dateigrößendifferenz von 33MB vs. 420MB. Wenn es mir gelingt, dann habe ich auch irgendwann die große Datei drin. 

Viel Spaß


p. s. Heimweg seeeehr gefährlich ...

riesen Polizeistaffel wg. Demo-Studis vs. Everstyle mit nicht StVo-konformen Bike 

0 : 0


----------



## DBate (6. Dezember 2009)

sod schrieb:


> So Jungs (und Mädel),
> 
> länger nicht gesehen.
> Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub.
> ...



Montag und Dienstag könnte ich evtl., ab Mittwoch habe ich Bereitschaftsdienst . Was/wann schwebt Dir denn etwas vor?

Greets,
DBate


----------



## karsten13 (7. Dezember 2009)

Wegen Mittwochs-Ausfahrt. Es wäre schön, wenn jemand anderes die in dieser Woche anbieten/guiden würde, da sie sonst wohl ausfallen muss  .

Der Sturz vom Samstag hängt mir noch nach und ich bin zu 95% nicht in der Lage, am Mittwoch zu fahren. Also bitte Freiwillige vor!

Dafür kam heut ne neue Kindshock-Sattelstütze an, bin gespannt, ob die mehr als eine Ausfahrt überlebt ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (7. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wegen Mittwochs-Ausfahrt. Es wäre schön, wenn jemand anderes die in dieser Woche anbieten/guiden würde, da sie sonst wohl ausfallen muss  .
> 
> Der Sturz vom Samstag hängt mir noch nach und ich bin zu 95% nicht in der Lage, am Mittwoch zu fahren. Also bitte Freiwillige vor!


Was ist denn passiert? Ich hab nur "Sturz Treppe" im Höhenprofil gelesen? Bist Du an der Kirchentreppe abgeflogen?


----------



## x-rossi (7. Dezember 2009)

da hab ich aber was nicht mitbekommen, oder? am sonntag in bornheim hast du relativ ok ausgesehen


----------



## karsten13 (7. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Bist Du an der Kirchentreppe abgeflogen?



die davor im Wald.



x-rossi schrieb:


> am sonntag in bornheim hast du relativ ok ausgesehen



äusserlich ja, der Schädel brummt aber immer noch ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (7. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Sturz vom Samstag hängt mir noch nach und ich bin zu 95% nicht in der Lage, am Mittwoch zu fahren...


Hmm...na dann kurier dich mal aus. 

Bisher plane ich jedenfalls am Mittwoch zu starten. Würde dann aber mit Sicherheit eine sehr gemütliche, d. h. langsame Runde machen; die Trails lass ich mir noch einfallen. Werde um 18 da sein, den Rest sehen wir dann. 

E.


----------



## DBate (8. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> äusserlich ja, der Schädel brummt aber immer noch ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Autsch! Wünsche gute Besserung!


----------



## sod (8. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Montag und Dienstag könnte ich evtl., ab Mittwoch habe ich Bereitschaftsdienst . Was/wann schwebt Dir denn etwas vor?
> 
> Greets,
> DBate


Das ist ja auch keine Art.
Erst fixe ich hier die Leute an und dann tauche ich ab.

Heute war ich unterwegs und morgen wird das leider auch nix mit uns.
Am Mittwoch bin ich aber dabei.




karsten13 schrieb:


> die davor im Wald.
> 
> 
> äusserlich ja, der Schädel brummt aber immer noch ...
> ...


Da hab ich ja am Sonntag garnichts von mitbekommen.
Anke meinte nur du würdest am Mittwoch krankmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (8. Dezember 2009)

yo, obwohls nicht ganz sooo schlimm zu sein scheint, gute besserung. aua ist nie schön, egal, wie groß.


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir gute Besserung! Schädelbrummen ist doch immer eine mulmige Sache, da ertrage ich lieber Kratzer und Blut als auf die Birne zu fallen  Also denn alles Gute


----------



## karsten13 (9. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche, es wirkt schon


----------



## DBate (9. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Bisher plane ich jedenfalls am Mittwoch zu starten. Würde dann aber mit Sicherheit eine sehr gemütliche, d. h. langsame Runde machen; die Trails lass ich mir noch einfallen. Werde um 18 da sein, den Rest sehen wir dann.
> 
> E.



und



sod schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch bin ich aber dabei.



Mmmh, aktuelle Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit: 92%. Ich glaube da will ich nicht zum Nightride - zumindest nicht in den Taunus.

Evtl. teste ich mein Regenequipment während einer abendlichen Flughafenrunde. Oder einfach nur im Stadtwald... wenn ich im Laufe des Tages nicht aus der Bereitschaft gerufen werde.

Greets,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (9. Dezember 2009)

Hehe...ob du jetzt von unten oder von oben nass wirst, als ob das ne Rolle spielen würde...

Ich bin jedenfalls da. Wer noch?


----------



## sod (9. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Mmmh, aktuelle Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit: 92%.....


Ich weiß nicht wo du dein Wetter kaufst aber bei mir gibt es heute keinen Regen.
Ichbin jedenfalls dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich tippe mal auf Insiderwissen wg. Beruf  Frag mich aber auch wie die 92% zustande kommen, wenn ein kurzer Blick in die üblichen Wetter-Portale zeigt, dass es vermutlich ein leichter Regen werden könnte.

Na dann machen eine Head-Light-Riegel-am Herzberg-Dinner zur Zweit!


----------



## DBate (9. Dezember 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo du dein Wetter kaufst aber bei mir gibt es heute keinen Regen.
> Ichbin jedenfalls dabei.



und



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Insiderwissen wg. Beruf  Frag mich aber auch wie die 92% zustande kommen, wenn ein kurzer Blick in die üblichen Wetter-Portale zeigt, dass es vermutlich ein leichter Regen werden könnte.
> 
> Na dann machen eine Head-Light-Riegel-am Herzberg-Dinner zur Zweit!



Mmmh, also mit meinem Job und evtl. vorhandenem 'Insiderwissen' hat das nichts zu tun. Hatte gestern bei wetter.de geschaut und dort stand etwas von Niederschlagsrisiko 92%. Allerdings zeigen die aktuell 12%. So schnell ändert sich die Wettervorhersage... .

Unabhängig davon rief gerade der Einsatz an und fragte vorsichtig nach, wie schnell ich denn da sein könnte, weil sich - Zitat: '...irgendetwas ankündigt...'. Mal schauen, ob sie mich tatsächlich rufen. Ich hoffe nicht.

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (9. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon rief gerade der Einsatz an und fragte vorsichtig nach, wie schnell ich denn da sein könnte...


Da würd ich sagen, kommt drauf an, wie schnell ich den ViktoriaTempelT bei Dunkelheit und Nässe ohne Stürze runterkomme


----------



## Everstyle (9. Dezember 2009)

BTW gerade wunderschöner Sonnenschein über FFm....


----------



## bonusheft (9. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na dann machen eine Head-Light-Riegel-am Herzberg-Dinner zur Zweit!



Gibt's was zu essen? Nimmst Du mich mit? Dann könnte ich auch noch kurz testen, ob es immer noch so matschig ist wie gestern 

Ich bin jedenfalls kurzentschlossen dabei, wenn's recht ist...


----------



## DBate (9. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Da würd ich sagen, kommt drauf an, wie schnell ich den ViktoriaTempelT bei Dunkelheit und Nässe ohne Stürze runterkomme



Genau das habe ich denen auch gesagt. Packe jetzt mal meine Sachen zusammen, und bin dann um 1800 Uhr da. Bis später...


----------



## Everstyle (9. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar. Super Sache!!! Bis gleich...


----------



## Rampe (9. Dezember 2009)

Danke fürs Guiden Everstyle, hat spass gemacht.


----------



## DBate (9. Dezember 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Danke fürs Guiden Everstyle, hat spass gemacht.



Schließe mich an! 

P.S. @Everstyle: You got mail...


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Dezember 2009)

In eigener Sache: Ist jemand an einem nagelneuen, unbenutzten XT-Shadow-Schaltwerk interessiert? Bevor ichs den Haien im Bikemarkt vorwerfe  spar ich mir doch lieber den Gang zur Post  Zu nem guten Kurs bei mir abholbar. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (10. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Schließe mich an!
> P.S. @Everstyle: You got mail...



THX!! Die Runde war gestern aus meiner Sicht super, auch wenn ich danach ziemlich fertig war. Insbesondere fand ich den spontan Trail von Karsten gut  Heute bin ich auch noch nicht so richtig fit, das wird aber schon wieder. Jedenfalls sind die Videos (glaub ich) brauchbar. Und somit  zum Thema, die Idee mit dem Upload hat nur bedingt funktioniert. Irgendwie zickt mein Browser bei großen Dateien rum. Dies scheint umsomehr von der Tatsache bestätigt zu werden, dass ich hier im Forum  große Videofiles auch nicht hochladen kann...ich bleib aber dran.

*beat it!!!*


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Dezember 2009)

Nachtrag: Fotos vom Crossrennen am Bornheimer Hang  Fotografiert hat übrigens der Maddin, nicht ich.


----------



## karsten13 (12. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> THX!! Die Runde war gestern aus meiner Sicht super, auch wenn ich danach ziemlich fertig war. [...]
> Dies scheint umsomehr von der Tatsache bestätigt zu werden, dass ich hier im Forum  große Videofiles auch nicht hochladen kann...ich bleib aber dran.



fand die Runde vom Mittwoch auch super! 

Was macht das Video?

Ach so, hier noch ein Bilderrätsel. Was ist das?





Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (13. Dezember 2009)

Interessante Fotos...

Ich tippe auf eingefrorenen Schneematsch...allerdings macht das Farbschema des Fotos (gelb) es ziemlich schwierig...

Video? Frag nicht nach...ist echt ein Kampf...und ich glaube, dass es an meinem Browser bzw. dem Shockwave Flash plug-in liegt, hab aber bisher nichts gefunden, dass es irgendwie erklären könnte.

War es kalt?


----------



## karsten13 (13. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf eingefrorenen Schneematsch...



ganz weit weg ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> Video? Frag nicht nach...ist echt ein Kampf...und ich glaube, dass es an meinem Browser bzw. dem Shockwave Flash plug-in liegt, hab aber bisher nichts gefunden, dass es irgendwie erklären könnte.



also ich würd mich auch mit ner Schmalspurversion auf mtb-news zufrieden geben ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> War es kalt?



ging so, hab oben vergessen die Handschuhe zu wechseln, der linke Zeigefinger war dann mal zeitweise tot 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (13. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ach so, hier noch ein Bilderrätsel. Was ist das?



Spontan würde ich sagen eine Koralle, nur sind die im Taunus ziemlich selten.
Eis kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen, so ein komisches verwachsenes Geschwür hat ich noch nie am Rad, und ich war schon oft bei Eis und Schnee unterwegs.


----------



## wartool (13. Dezember 2009)

hmm.. ich würde auch Cornflakes in weisser Kuvertüre tippen.. 

andererseits... könnte es auch aus Salz bestehen - vom Streuwagen geklaut???

Möglichkeit 3: ein Püüüülz... und ab in die Jägersosse damit ;-P


----------



## karsten13 (14. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> hmm.. ich würde auch Cornflakes in weisser Kuvertüre tippen..
> 
> andererseits... könnte es auch aus Salz bestehen - vom Streuwagen geklaut???
> 
> Möglichkeit 3: ein Püüüülz... und ab in die Jägersosse damit ;-P



oh je, oh je. Mahlzeit. Anke hat's übrigens sofort gewusst 

Kleiner Tipp: Hab Reifen gewechselt ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Dezember 2009)

Dann ist es wohl ein Latex-Pilz. Dunkle, feuchte Reifen sind sein bevorzugtes Biotop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (14. Dezember 2009)

war gestern mal für 2 1/3 stunden oben. gereicht hat's für den fuchstanz und ein wenig rumkurven auf höhe des fuchstanz richtung saalburg usw. war aber nicht sonderlich angenehm zu fahren muss ich sagen. war mir einfach zu viel schnee und was noch hinzukommt ist, dass das rad ausschaut wie sau.

das mit karstens toten linken zeigefinger kann ich seit gestern aber nachvollziehen


----------



## karsten13 (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

wie siehts denn Mittwoch aus? Mag bei den Temperaturen überhaupt jemand fahren? 






Bin noch gefrustet vom Sonntag. So lahm war ich ewig nicht mehr unterwegs, zur Krönung dann noch der Platten nach der Kirchentreppe 
Nochmal danke an bikeorama und Rampe für's helfen und warten 

Hab grad die Sauerei (Schlauch in Milch) auseinandergebaut, der Mantel ist an der Felge durchgeschlagen ... mal schaun, ob der Flicken hält ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (14. Dezember 2009)

Huhu Mädels,

am 25. November bin ich zum letzten Mal Rad gefahren. Irgendwie gings mir gar nicht gut , fühlte mich total schlaff, war müde und nichts hätte mich aufs Rad gebracht. Ergebnis; ich habe 1 Paar Handschuhe, 2 Tücher (die sind grad schwer in) und einen Socken gestrickt .

Langsam habe ich keinen Bock mehr aufs stricken, meine Hosen werden immer enger, meine Beine schauen schon ganz komsich aus und das Schwarze & der Weiße wollen raus aus der Kammer...

Also; wer von euch hat Zeit zum Rädsche fahren!? Habe seit heute 4 (!) Wochen Urlaub  (aber bitte nicht gleich ne Hardcore Runde).

Viele Grüße
Anke


----------



## DBate (15. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie siehts denn Mittwoch aus? Mag bei den Temperaturen überhaupt jemand fahren?
> 
> ...



Also Lust hätte ich prinzipiell schon - müsste mir dann mal den Temperaturschock holen; hier sind es gerade gemütliche 30° .

Stelle mir allerdings die Frage, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht ohne Spikes anzutreten. 

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## h.jay (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dabei, aber nur, wenn es eine Level 2 Gruppe wird...

War zwar die Tage noch nicht im Taunus, aber bei Schnee braucht man keine Spikes. Erst wenn wirklich Eis auf den Wegen ist, bringen die Spikes einen Vorteil. 

Gruß,
h.jay


----------



## Everstyle (15. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Also Lust hätte ich prinzipiell schon - müsste mir dann mal den Temperaturschock holen; hier sind es gerade gemütliche 30° .
> 
> Stelle mir allerdings die Frage, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht ohne Spikes anzutreten.


Also heiss und kalt duschen soll ja den Kreislauf anregen, von daher, sähe ich jetzt keine Probleme von 30° in -5° Luftemperatur zu "springen" 

Ich habe mich jetzt so eingestellt, dass morgen eine Runde stattfindet und ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie auch zustande käme. Hmmm... Nightride on snow... Hab mir sogar auch schon eine ruhige, lange und gleichmässige Strecke zum Feldi ausgedacht. Von oben dann aber etwas holpriges...

Allerdings frage ich mich ebenfalls, ob ich die Spikes aufziehen soll?

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin wahrscheinlich auch wieder dabei. Vom Tempo her wÃ¼rde ich mich aber h.jay anschlieÃen und es gerne etwas langsamer angehen als zuletzt. 

Vielleicht kann ja schonmal jemand die Heizung anmachen. Am Samstag warâs nÃ¤mlich einfach nur Ã¼belst kalt. 

Wg. Spikes: Auch wennâs recht rutschig ist, bringen die bei Schnee nicht viel. Die sind bei Eis sinnvoll. An die Rutscherei im Schnee muÃ man sich einfach erst wieder gewÃ¶hnenâ¦

Upps, ich muÃ mich korrigieren: Spikes sind wohl doch zu empfehlen, es scheint glatt zu sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6642421&postcount=821


----------



## Everstyle (15. Dezember 2009)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin wahrscheinlich auch wieder dabei. Vom Tempo her würde ich mich aber h.jay anschließen und es gerne etwas langsamer angehen als zuletzt.


Muss verständnishalber nachfragen, war das letzte Mal (AWB letzten Mittwoch) ehrlich zu schnell oder was das jetzt ironisch gemeint? Persönlich hätte ich nämlich auch nichts einzuwenden, wenn das Tempo einen Tick langsamer wäre...
Im Schnee rumrutschen macht schon riesig Spass, das habe ich letztes Jahr auch ausgiebig erfahren (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Nur irgendwann war alles vereist und da ist das Rutschen doch zu viel gewesen. Deshalb habe ich mir für diese Wintersaison die Spikes geholt und will eben nicht unnötig zu viel rutschen...


----------



## bonusheft (15. Dezember 2009)

nö, das war mir echt zu schnell. Ich versuche zwar immer mitzuhalten, aber ich mußte gegen Ende ja auch öfter mal abreißen lassen 

Spikes habe ich auch, werde es aber morgen nochmal ohne versuchen. Keine Zeit mehr zum Umbauen...


----------



## Everstyle (15. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar, ich denke morgen wird sowieso langsam werden. Der Schnee muss bewältigt werden...


----------



## x-rossi (15. Dezember 2009)

a propos kalte luft, reifendruck und durchschläge - der chemiker meint: gase haben ein kleineres volumen, je mehr sie abgekühlt werden. deswegen ist es empfehlenswert die reifen bei temperaturen unter 0° um ca. 0,5-1,0 bar mehr aufzupumpen, um das volumen auszugleichen.

oder wenn ihr es genauer haben möchtet:

p*v = n*r*t

p- druck
v- volumen
n- zahl der mole
r- universelle gaskonstante (r = 8,314 j /(mol*k))
t- temperatur (in k)

viel spaß beim pumpen


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Dezember 2009)

Genauer wirds mit der _idealen_ Gasgleichung nicht, aber die Zusammenhänge werden klar   Aber die Erfahrung kann ich bestätigen. Da meine Bikes aber sowieso im kalten Keller stehen, dachte ich, dass der Effekt eher vernachlässigbar sein dürfte, Differenz zwischen Keller und draußen betragen hier vielleicht 1-2°. Dennoch war mein Reifen heute deutlich platter als das Rad drann ein paar Stunden draußen vor der Uni stand... 
liegt wohl an der adiabatischen Kompression beim Pumpen  sprich, die geleistete Arbeit geht zu einem großen Teil zur Erwärmung der Luft in Pumpe/Schlauch drauf und das Manometer zeigt entsprechend temporär zu hohe Werte an.

Und wo wir schon beim Formeln sind: dE = dW + dQ (Änderung innere Energie = Änderung Arbeit + Änderung Wärme) wobei für adiabatische Prozesse gilt, dass dQ=0, sprich kein Wärmeaustausch mit der Umgebung, sprich, Wärme bleibt im System gefangen -> gepumpte Luft wird warm. Die Pumpe übrigens auch, es ist natürlich kein ideal adiabatischer Prozess aber für kurze Zeit schon. 
Was die meisten schon eher bemerkt haben dürften ist der umgekehrte Fall beim Luft ablassen aus dem Schlauch: Adiabatische Expansion, die Luft kühlt ab weil sie in einen energetisch günstigeren Zustand (weniger Druck, mehr Volumen) entweicht und nicht schnell genug Wärme aus der Umgebungsluft aufnehmen kann. So funktioniert auch der Kühlschrank.

So, genug der thermodynamischen Pumpologie  frohes pumpen


----------



## Everstyle (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde sagen, das ist eine ganze Menge heisse Luft hier...


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Dezember 2009)

... die doch ganz wohlig erscheint wenn man an die Temperaturen auf dem Feldberg denkt


----------



## Marko S (15. Dezember 2009)

Tach Mädels,

also ich hatte am Sonntag auf dem Feldberg meinen Spaß, für mich gilt bei der Wetterlage 
Das Beste sind aber immer die Kommentare der Fußgänger (die sich kaum auf den Beinen halten können) muss man bei dem Wetter noch Rad fahren wenn die wüsten wie gut das bei dem Wetter geht und was für einen Spaß das macht!!!!
Aus meiner Sicht sind jetzt noch keine Spikes notwendig, der Schnee ist griffig und wenn der Luftdruck im Reifen niedrig ist heißt das beste Bedingungen  zum Spaß haben.
Ja und wenn der Karsten was angekündigt hatte wäre ich auch nicht allein auf den Feldberg geradelt.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## sod (15. Dezember 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> dE = dW + dQ


Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum mir beim Pumpen immer so warm wird.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt so eingestellt, dass morgen eine Runde stattfindet und ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie auch zustande käme. Hmmm... Nightride on snow... Hab mir sogar auch schon eine ruhige, lange und gleichmässige Strecke zum Feldi ausgedacht. Von oben dann aber etwas holpriges...


Diese Woche falle ich wegen einem akuten Anfall von Spätschicht aus.
Nächste Woche bin ich dafür auch für eine doppelte Runde zu haben.
Oder fahren wir nächste Woche lieber am Donnerstag Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (15. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt so eingestellt, dass morgen eine Runde stattfindet und ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie auch zustande käme. Hmmm... Nightride on snow... Hab mir sogar auch schon eine ruhige, lange und gleichmässige Strecke zum Feldi ausgedacht. Von oben dann aber etwas holpriges...



na dann fahren wir doch die Runde  .
Wie immer Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark.

Bisher dabei:

bonusheft (ohne Spikes)
DBate (ohne Spikes)
Everest (Spikes?)
h.jay (ohne Spikes)
karsten13 (Spikes?)

@Everest, was willst Du denn runter fahren? Je mehr diese Wege schon von Wanderern geplättet wurden, desto eher neige ich dazu, das Spikes-Rad zu nehmen ...

Am Samstag und Sonntag hat man definitiv keine Spikes gebraucht, kann aber jetzt schon anders aussehen.



Marko S schrieb:


> Ja und wenn der Karsten was angekündigt hatte wäre ich auch nicht allein auf den Feldberg geradelt.



kannst ja morgen mitfahren 
Die Sonntagstour ging von Rampe aus, ich lade hier nicht zu "fremden" Touren ein ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich es Morgen schaffen werde mitzufahren.

Die Spikes würde ich sicherlich aufziehen, Sa+So ging noch prima ohne, aber alles was matschig war ist nun Eis und im Dunkeln sind glatte Stellen nur schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## wartool (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ich komme gerade von "oben". Ab der Mitte zwischen Saalburg und Sandplacken wirds haarig ohne Spikes! Wenn ihr darunter bleibt gibt es immer ne Stelle, auf der man auch ohne klar aufm Weg lang kann.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Budpinto (15. Dezember 2009)

würde morgen gerne auch mitfahren!

Gruß


----------



## karsten13 (15. Dezember 2009)

Budpinto schrieb:


> würde morgen gerne auch mitfahren!



ich glaub, ich kenn die Sau


----------



## Everstyle (15. Dezember 2009)

Puhh...jetzt bin ich aber irritiert...Spikes oder keine Spikes, das ist hier die Frage? Nee, im Ernst, ich bin faul und werde morgen mit normalen Reifen kommen, man kann auch einfach langsamer nach unten fahren. Finde aber cool, dass sich so viele gemeldet haben. Der Weg nach unten ist relativ unüblich, von daher sollte die Glatteisgefahr durch platt gelaufene Wege relativ gering bleiben.


----------



## DBate (16. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Bisher dabei:
> 
> bonusheft (ohne Spikes)
> DBate (ohne Spikes)
> ...



Also ich kann momentan nicht sagen, ob ich heute abend wirklich am Start bin. Bin gerade nach durchgearbeiteter Nacht nach Hause gekommen, und muss dringend erst mal frühstücken - und dann schlafen!

Ausserdem glaube ich, dass ich wohl lieber mit Spikes fahren möchte - die lassen allerdings noch immer auf sich warten . Mein Knie macht zu allem Überfluss auch noch Probleme (mal wieder).

Und um den Ausreden noch eine hinzuzufügen: Ich habe einen leichten Sonnenbrand auf dem Rücken - da drückt dann der Rucksack so unangenehm .

Wenn ich also nicht da sein sollte einfach ohne mich fahren - viel Spass dabei!

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (16. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt komm, erzähl, wie heisst sie?


----------



## Everstyle (16. Dezember 2009)

Aktuelle Wetterdaten auf dem kl. Feldi: -7,4° und leichter Schneefall...das wird lustig werden. Ich habe jedenfalls "ein Mal Alles angezogen" was ich so zu Hause habe 

p. s. ich plane bis zum Feldi hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (17. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Aktuelle Wetterdaten auf dem kl. Feldi: -7,4° und leichter Schneefall...das wird lustig werden.



ich fand's lustig 
Diese Schneelandschaft bei Nacht, teilweise leichter Schneefall, Everest's Stunt mit der Pfütze, ... 
hab immer noch das Grinsen im Gesicht 
War allerdings froh, dass ich die Spikes hatte 







Paar Bilder gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (17. Dezember 2009)

jopp..

war richtig schön gestern.. bin extra füher heim, um mit nem Kumpel noch ne Runde zu drehen..

Saalburg-Sandplacken-Fuchstanz-Alter-Feldi und zurück. War eine richtig tolle Runde - schöner, kontinuierlicher Schneefall mit klasse Winterlandschaft.

Also Leckerli zum Schluß: Abfahrt im Dunkeln   ein schönter Nachmittag im Taunus, sponsorde by Schalbe Ice spiker pro :-D


----------



## wartool (17. Dezember 2009)

sodele.. der Feierabend meines letzten Arbeitstages bis zum 4.1. naht :-D
Nur noch ne Weihnachtsfeier bewältigen dann ist Schluß *gg*


Wie schaut das mit Euch in nächster Zeit aus? Ich habe mir vorgenommen jetzt in der freien Zeit jeden Tag ein bissl Rad zu fahren. Dabei wollte ich eher Wert auf Regelmäßigkeit, als auf Geschwindigkeit legen - ihr kennt mich ja ;-P

Wer also Lust hat mal tagsüber ne langsame Spikerunde mit dem kleinen dicken zu drehen.. melde Euch  Irgendwie finden wir dann schon zusammen :-D


----------



## sipaq (17. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> sodele.. der Feierabend meines letzten Arbeitstages bis zum 4.1. naht :-D
> Nur noch ne Weihnachtsfeier bewältigen dann ist Schluß *gg*
> 
> 
> ...


Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mal melden...


----------



## Claudy (17. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> sodele.. der Feierabend meines letzten Arbeitstages bis zum 4.1. naht :-D
> Nur noch ne Weihnachtsfeier bewältigen dann ist Schluß *gg*
> 
> 
> ...



Dabei . 

Die Spikes müssen aber erst noch drauf und langsam finde ich super. 

Viel Spaß auf der Weihnachtsfeier . Ich gehe gleich Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt trinken.

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Dezember 2009)

Die günstige Version vom Ice Spiker ist ja leider noch nicht lieferbar und der "alte" ist gleichzeitig teurer geworden? Kann das sein? Hab jedenfalls weniger als 60/Stk in Erinnerung  120 für Reifen is ja ne Menge Holz aber ich will auch wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (17. Dezember 2009)

für um die 60 bekomme ich die "pros" beim meinem Händler

Würde ich für die normalen nicht zahlen wollen!


----------



## DBate (17. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Jetzt komm, erzähl, wie heisst sie?



Sie heisst 'Knieschmerzen' - und ist eine blöde Kuh!


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Dezember 2009)

Aber sie will doch nur dein Bestes! Könnt ihr nich einfach Freunde bleiben? 

@wartool: Ich meine auch die Pros. Die schweren Drahtreifen kosten "nur" 35/Stk, sind aber wie gesagt bis ins neue Jahr hinein nicht lieferbar. Da muss ich den Taunus vorerst wohl meiden  und meine flachen Hometrails schrubben.


----------



## Everstyle (17. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Diese Schneelandschaft bei Nacht, teilweise leichter Schneefall,...


Hast nur noch die Kälte und das Geheule der Eule vergessen, machte die ganze Atmosphäre sehr authentisch. Mir hat es auch super gefallen, leider war ich ziemlich platt danach. Schneebedeckte Laubschichten auf Wegen, die ich selbst im Sommer selten fahre, zehren da schon an Kräften. Spikes werde ich jetzt aber auch aufziehen, ich glaube, das ist besser so. Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich raus, da werde ich eine "Forellentour" schon zur Mittagszeit machen. 

Gruß

E.

Hier noch ein nettes Foto:


----------



## Claudy (18. Dezember 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...die schweren Drahtreifen kosten "nur" 35/Stk, sind aber wie gesagt bis ins neue Jahr hinein nicht lieferbar. Da muss ich den Taunus vorerst wohl meiden  und meine flachen Hometrails schrubben.




Die waren im letzten Jahr schon nicht lieferbar  und ich habe mir (nachdem ich mehrfach auf dem A**** lag) die Pros zugelegt. Diese wurden eben auf mein HT gedingst . War gar nicht so schwer . Ja; ich dürft mich loben ...

Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit mehr - bekomme gleich Herrenbesuch ( der "Mann" ist 3 Jahre alt ). Morgen werde ich mich mal wieder bei GC blicken lassen... 

Wer von euch hat nun am Montag oder Dienstag Zeit für ne kleine Tour. Aus Tradition möchte ich auch gerne am 24. fahren. Wer wäre dabei!?

Viele Grüße

Anke

...auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt war es übrigens gestern viel zu voll.


----------



## Rampe (18. Dezember 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat nun am Montag oder Dienstag Zeit für ne kleine Tour. Aus Tradition möchte ich auch gerne am 24. fahren. Wer wäre dabei!?



Dinstag könnte bei mir klappen, 24. hätt ich sowieso vorgeschlagen, können ja Morgen nochmal palavern.


----------



## Budpinto (18. Dezember 2009)

Hätte auch Mo oder Di Zeit.


----------



## Zahlenmongo (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

meine erste Meldung hier....ich hatte am Mittwoch bereits das Vergnügen, mit Euch zu fahren 

Ich habe da irgendetwas von einer für Samstag geplanten Tour aufgeschnappt......

Wer ist am Start?

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## sipaq (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde morgen gerne fahren. Hat wer Lust so gegen 12 Uhr an der Hohemark loszulegen?


----------



## wartool (19. Dezember 2009)

leider zu spät für mich..

ich drehe jetzt ne Frostrunde :-D

Morgen wäre ich auch wieder unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (19. Dezember 2009)

Temperatur kl. Feldberg ist jetzt bei knapp -20°  na dann viel Spaß allen Bikern!!! Ich werde mich mit einer kleinen Tour zum Aldi (den um die Ecke bei mir) vergnügen  hier sind es im Moment auch nur -7°.

Welcome Zahlenmongo! geiler Nick, woher der wohl kommt...


----------



## sipaq (19. Dezember 2009)

Hat wirklich keiner Lust nachher um 12 Uhr mitzufahren?


----------



## wartool (19. Dezember 2009)

so.. bin wieder da.. und aufgetaut...

trotz dicker Socken, Lowa-Gore-Wanderschuhen, Überschuhen, langer Radhose, Thermotight, Gore-Windstoppper Überhose, ner kurzen Regenhose,Nierengurt vom Mopped, 3 Shirts (eins davon Fleece) , Windstopperjacke, Gesichtsmaske, etc.. etc..  wars schon.. nennen wir es mal "frisch" 

Die Gesichter der Leute waren wieder klasse.. es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht.

Einziges Manko: der Schnee kostet über Kraft.. ich bin noch langsamer, als sonst schon ;-P


----------



## Everstyle (19. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> ...Gesichtsmaske...[...] Die Gesichter der Leute waren wieder klasse...


Und du fragst dich noch warum??? 

Hut ab, bei den Temperaturen unterwegs zu sein. Meine kleine Aldi-Tour hat mir schon die Finger abgefroren...


----------



## x-rossi (19. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Einziges Manko: der Schnee kostet über Kraft.. ich bin noch langsamer, als sonst schon ;-P


mach dir um die geschwindigkeit mal keine gedanken.

heute musste ich mich auch heavy duty anziehen, quasi alles, was ich in den letzten 4 jahren gekauft habe. ergebnis: kaum bewegungsfreiheit und in addition zum schnee auch kaum tempo. ich habs kaum glauben können, dass 19 km/h heute genau so gefordert haben wie sonst 26 km/h.

fazit: tempo ist nicht der wichtigste faktor im winter, es ist die empfundene leistung. wenn die die selbe ist wie sonst auch, ist mir das tempo wurscht. hauptsache, ich fahr meine vorgegebene gesamtzeit. tempo und kilometer sind da egal.


----------



## Zahlenmongo (19. Dezember 2009)

los gehts, mädels


----------



## Claudy (19. Dezember 2009)

GuckGuck MÃ¤dels,  


nach Ã¼ber 4 Wochen Sportpause habe ich ja gestern beschlossen, an dieser Situation endlich etwas zu Ã¤ndern.  Keine idealen Bedingungen aber wozu besitze ich dicke Socken, warme Trikots, Jacke, unmengen von Handschuhen usw.

Karsten holt mich ab. Es gibt wie immer Kaffee â diesmal blubbert dieser etwas zu lange durch. Dann will mein HAC mal wieder nicht so wie ich . Ergebnis; wir sind spÃ¤t dran. Und dabei wollte ich doch langsam nach âobenâ fahren.  Ich bin gestresst, die Fahrt ist anstrengend, kann irgendwann kaum noch sprechen und tucker im kleinsten Gang den Berg hoch zum Schwimmbad. An der Hohemark angekommen murmelt Denis, ich sÃ¤he ******* und gestresst ausâ¦so was motiviert .

Heute gibt es zwei Gruppen und schweren Herzens  sortiere ich mich in die langsame Gruppe ein. Schade; alle netten Jungs fahren hier nicht mit...Die Gruppe kricht langsam nach oben. Mein âbesterâ Freund bei Go Crazy ist auch dabei. Er leidet und fÃ¤llt immer wieder raus. Kleine ErklÃ¤rung: er hat mal etwas sehr gemeines Ã¼ber mich gesagt. Komische & bÃ¶se Gedanken machen sich in meinem Kopf breit. Den Inhalt verschweige ich besserâ¦

Mein RÃ¤dchen + Spikes fahren super den Berg hoch. Aus dem Camelbak konnte ich nicht einen Schluck trinken (Rettung gab es am Fuchstanz ). Der Anstieg zum AltkÃ¶nig ist etwas rutschig. Meinen Mitfahrern  geht es nicht besser.  Oben angekommen habe ich Eis-Finger und schaffe es nur mit Hilfe von Stefan meine Heizkissen zu knacken (diese Teile waren Ã¼brigens Gold wert  ) und die Handschuhe zu wechseln. Mein HAC verrÃ¤t mir;  -17Grad. Spontan muss ich an das Suppenhuhn zu Hause denken. Wie lange ist so ein Huhn in einem 3* Gefrierfach haltbar . 

Bei der Abfahrt verlasse ich meine âKomfortzoneâ. Carla (mein weiÃes Rad) mag diese Steine nicht fahren. Ich summe âno retreat, no surrenderâ (Song von Bruce Springsteen) vor mich hin. Das mache ich immer, wenn ich mich nicht wohl fÃ¼hle und es hilft manchmal.    

Kurz vor dem Victoriatempel trennen wir die Gruppe. Mir ist es zu kalt und auch da bin ich nicht alleine . Die Abfahrt ab der EmminghaushÃ¼tte ist die HÃ¶lle. Meine Finger sind nicht mehr da, Bremsen fast unmÃ¶glich und ich rolle nonstop gen Frankfurt. Jeder Meter zieht sich wie Kaugummi, ich muss mehrfach anhalten und versuche die HÃ¤nde wieder warm zu bekommen. In Oberursel geht gar nix mehr und steige in die Bahn. Einen Fahrschein konnte ich nicht mehr ziehen denn die HÃ¤nde waren nicht mehr fÃ¤hig Tasten zu drÃ¼cken bzw. Geld zu halten.   

Hier werde ich sehr komisch angeguckt. Das Schnuggelschen neben mir hÃ¤lt mein Rad wÃ¤hrend ich versuche meine HÃ¤nde zu wÃ¤rmen. Ich zittere so dolle dass ich es nicht schaffe, ruhig zu sitzen. 

Zuhaue springe ich sofort in die Wanne. Mein Badesalz duftet himmlich (gibs Ã¼brigens bei dm ), nur langsam taue ich auf, meine FÃ¼Ãe tun richtig weh. Auch hier denke ich wieder an das Suppenhuhn und lasse immer wieder weiÃes Wasser nachlaufen.  

Dann Suppe & Tee und es geht mir wieder gut . Ich bin Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigt, was mein KÃ¶rper heute geschafft hat und ich freue mich, dass ich endlich wieder Rad fahren kann. 

Euch allen einen schÃ¶nenes Wochenende. Morgen kommt meine Schwester zu Besuch (es gibt Ã¼brigens HÃ¼hnersuppe). 

Ab Montag hÃ¤tten mein Rad & ich wieder Zeit fÃ¼r den Taunus. 

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe Anke


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> so.. bin wieder da.. und aufgetaut...
> 
> trotz dicker Socken, Lowa-Gore-Wanderschuhen, Überschuhen, langer Radhose, Thermotight, Gore-Windstoppper Überhose, ner kurzen Regenhose,Nierengurt vom Mopped, 3 Shirts (eins davon Fleece) , Windstopperjacke, Gesichtsmaske, etc.. etc..





x-rossi schrieb:


> heute musste ich mich auch heavy duty anziehen, quasi alles, was ich in den letzten 4 jahren gekauft habe.



  You just made my day! 

Ich glaub so viele Sachen zum anziehen hab ich gar net.. War aber etwas zu Fuß unterwegs heute und die Temperaturen sind echt pervers. Selbst mit Schuhen mit dicker Gummisohle + Thermosohle + orthop. Sohle (isoliert auch ganz ordentlich) + 600g/m²(!) Merinosocken wird einem schon beim laufen irgendwann kalt um die Füße, wobei vorher alles andere schon gefroren ist.

@Anke: Nur die harten komm'n in Gartn und kriegen Hühnersupp


----------



## karsten13 (19. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat wirklich keiner Lust nachher um 12 Uhr mitzufahren?



Simon, Du weisst doch, dass einige Samstags 14:00 einen Fixtermin haben ...

... und in diesem Thread lernt man(n) sogar noch was über Suppenhühner 

Mir ist übrigens schon wieder kalt, kleine Nachwirkungen der heutigen Tour.

Hat jemand Lust morgen zu fahren. Es soll erst am Nachmittag "wärmer" werden, mir schwebt frühestens 13:00 Hohemark vor, gerne auch 13:30 oder 14:00.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (19. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... und in diesem Thread lernt man(n) sogar noch was über Suppenhühner




Das Hühnchen hat sich übrigens als zäher Gockel entpuppt. So lange wie heute hat es noch nie gedauert (nein; ich bin kein Fan von einem Schnellkochtopf).


----------



## karsten13 (19. Dezember 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Das Hühnchen hat sich übrigens als zäher Gockel entpuppt



tippe eher auf renitentes Öko-Hühnchen


----------



## wartool (19. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> tippe eher auf renitentes Öko-Hühnchen



an einem "Dialog" von der Biobanane mit Schaum vom Öko-Wollsockenwaschwasser ;-P

*duckundweg*

@Karsten.. wenn das Huhn Pech hat wurde es so ökologisch-sanft umgebracht, dass es die erste Hälfte des Bades im heissen Wasser noch mitbekommt

*weglach*


----------



## wartool (19. Dezember 2009)

mal im Ernst.. wie schaut es morgen aus? wollte so spätestens um 10 los (eher 9 Uhr)
wie schauts bei Euch?


----------



## sipaq (19. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Simon, Du weisst doch, dass einige Samstags 14:00 einen Fixtermin haben ...


Natürlich weiß ich das, aber zum einen sind Anke und Du ja nicht die Einzigen hier im Thread und außerdem hab ich ja gehofft, dass sich vielleicht einer erbarmt.

Ich bin übrigens nicht gefahren. Ohne Begleitung hab ich es nur bis zur U-Bahn-Station geschafft und hab dann ob der Bullenkälte wieder kehrtgemacht. 



karsten13 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen zu fahren. Es soll erst am Nachmittag "wärmer" werden, mir schwebt frühestens 13:00 Hohemark vor, gerne auch 13:30 oder 14:00.


Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall. Ich meld mich nochmal vorher. Ich hab ja Deine Telefonnummer...


----------



## Claudy (19. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> an einem "Dialog" von der Biobanane mit Schaum vom Öko-Wollsockenwaschwasser ;-P
> 
> *duckundweg*
> 
> ...



Macht euch nur lustig über mich...ja, ich bin ein bekennendes Öko-Schneckchen. Kaufe einen großen Teil meiner Nahrungsmittel in Bioqualität, benutze ausschließlich Naturkosmetik (bis auf die Wimperntusche) und liebe Wollsocken. 
Bei dem doofem T********* gab es leider kein Bio-Hühnchen. Mußte mich vorhin entscheiden, entweder Huhn aus dem Biomarkt oder Rädsche fahren...

Chris; wie schaute s bei dir am Montag oder Dienstag aus!? Schaffen wir zwei es in diesem Jahr noch mal zu einer Tour .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (19. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Natürlich weiß ich das, aber zum einen sind Anke und Du ja nicht die Einzigen hier im Thread
> 
> [..]
> 
> Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall. Ich meld mich nochmal vorher. Ich hab ja Deine Telefonnummer...



naja, von den 19 Leuten, die hier im (neuen) Thread bisher geschrieben haben, fahren 7 Leute regelmässig gc.

Wenn sich hier sonst niemand mehr für morgen meldet richte ich mich mal auf 14:00 ein, vor 11:00 ist das Handy dann aus ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Zahlenmongo (20. Dezember 2009)

hm, waren irgendwie gar keine biker mehr unterwegs......

hoffe nur, ich hab mir keinen sonnenbrand geholt


----------



## DBate (20. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen zu fahren. Es soll erst am Nachmittag "wärmer" werden, mir schwebt frühestens 13:00 Hohemark vor, gerne auch 13:30 oder 14:00.



Also Lust hätte ich schon, muss allerdings zumindest bei Touren im Taunus momentan passen, da ich nach wie vor auf meine Spikes warten muss .

Werde wohl gegen 1400 - wahrscheinlich eher 1500 - zu einer Stadtwaldrunde starten, das klappt bestimmt auch ohne Spikes.

Aber jetzt muss ich erst mal in's Bett...


----------



## wartool (20. Dezember 2009)

so.. zurück vom Feldberg... was soll ich sagen.. geil - aber kalt :-D

Leider waren halt viele dumme Menschen unterwegs, die verlernt haben Platz zu machen, wenns klingelt. Ich glaube, ich habe die Trillerpfeiffe mehr benutzt, als die Bremsen 

Der frische Schnee lässt allerdings auch Spikes an ihre Grenzen kommen. Morgen werde ich aussetzen, um dann am Dienstag wieder zu fahren - Claudy? Wie schauts da bei Dir?


----------



## karsten13 (20. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> so.. zurück vom Feldberg... was soll ich sagen.. geil - aber kalt :-D



jetzt erst zurück? 

Nachdem mir sipaq abgesagt hat, hab ich meinen Ar*** heut net mehr auf's Rad bekommen 

Dafür hat mir Everstyle die DVD mit den AWB-Videos vorbeigebracht  , doch leider sind die Dateien nicht lesbar  (bis auf das erste Video, was ich schon habe). Vielleicht ist die DVD heute morgen erfroren? 

Wegen Ausfahrten: Da ich arbeiten muss sind Touren tagsüber für mich an den Werktagen leider net drin. Gibt es Interesse an der Standard-AWB-Mittwochsrunde um 18:00 oder sind da alle schon tagsüber gefahren?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (20. Dezember 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> . Ergebnis; wir sind spät dran. Und dabei wollte ich doch langsam nach oben fahren...... Aus dem Camelbak konnte ich nicht einen Schluck trinken...... Meine Finger sind nicht mehr da, Bremsen fast unmöglich...... Jeder Meter zieht sich wie Kaugummi, ich muss mehrfach anhalten und versuche die Hände wieder warm zu bekommen.... In Oberursel geht gar nix mehr,.... nur langsam taue ich auf, meine Füße tun richtig weh.



Hmm, das kommt mir bekannt vor.
War am Samstag auch unterwegs zum Biketreff, allerdings so spät das alle Gruppen schon weg waren. 
Mit Bojan, der mich vor der gerade runtergehenden Bahnschranken aufgelesen hat (auf dem Rückweg natürlich dasselbe, klar wenn manns eilig hat! ) sind wir dann bis unterhalb kleiner Feldberg gekommen, dann hatte ich die Schnautze voll  und wir sind über Sandplacken und Japaner zurück zur Hohemark.
In Orschel sind wir dann ins Brauhaus um uns wieder aufzutauen, eine goldrichtige Entscheidung, den Rückweg hätten meine Füße sonst nicht überlebt und ich hätte gleich zur Amputation in die BGU weiterfahren können.
Der Rest der Erlebnisse siehe oben.....

Gruß
Stefan

Ps.: heute habe ich gekniffen, bin nur zum Adventsessen zu meinen Eltern geradelt.


----------



## Everstyle (21. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Dafür hat mir Everstyle die DVD mit den AWB-Videos vorbeigebracht  , doch leider sind die Dateien nicht lesbar  (bis auf das erste Video, was ich schon habe). Vielleicht ist die DVD heute morgen erfroren?


Das ist ganz schön strange... Ok, ich versuche es nochmal... die DVD kommt dann Heiligabend  (so gegen Mitternacht).

Am Mittwoch bin ich zur regulärer Zeit nicht dabei. Dafür möchte ich aber eine "Forellentour" am Vormittag machen. Das heisst, Start an der Hohemark, hoch zum Sandplacken, dann am Limes/Herzberg bis zum Forellengut runter, Forellen kaufen und ab nach Hause! Startzeit wäre so ca. 10 Uhr , Tempo langsam, dafür technisch runter und Spikes dabei. Wer hätte Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. @Claudy: na da hast du dir aber die schönste Zeit zum Wiedereinstieg ausgesucht....hihi.... Jedenfalls, lass dich nicht von den Jungs auf der Strecke jagen. Ich musste denen auch erst ein Mal klar machen, dass 8 Wochen Pause nicht einfach sind bzw. bin dann einfach langsam gefahren.


----------



## DBate (21. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich musste denen auch erst ein Mal klar machen, dass 8 Wochen Pause nicht einfach sind bzw. bin dann einfach langsam gefahren.




Du meinst wohl Du bist dann einfach langsam VORNEWEG und uns langsam DAVON gefahren... Tiefstapler! 

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (21. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Du bist dann einfach langsam VORNEWEG und uns langsam DAVON gefahren... Tiefstapler!
> 
> Grüsse,
> DBate


Ich hab auch geguided!!!


----------



## TRB (21. Dezember 2009)

so, zurück aus der schweiz werde ich bei ergiebigem tauwetter nochmal eine heilig abend - vormittagsrunde an den start bringen. allerdings ohne spikes. also, sollte es gut abgetaut sein, dann versuche ich donnerstagmorgen so gegen 11 an der hohemark zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (21. Dezember 2009)

abtauen.. püh.. son Mist! Das soll mal ordentlich nen Meter draufhauen 

@Claudy..  wie isset nu morgen?


----------



## sipaq (21. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch bin ich zur regulärer Zeit nicht dabei. Dafür möchte ich aber eine "Forellentour" am Vormittag machen. Das heisst, Start an der Hohemark, hoch zum Sandplacken, dann am Limes/Herzberg bis zum Forellengut runter, Forellen kaufen und ab nach Hause! Startzeit wäre so ca. 10 Uhr , Tempo langsam, dafür technisch runter und Spikes dabei. Wer hätte Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?


Da mach ich mit. Dann schaffen wir es sogar nochmal in diesem Jahr zusammen zu fahren, Eweryst


----------



## Bergziege. (21. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch bin ich zur regulärer Zeit nicht dabei. Dafür möchte ich aber eine "Forellentour" am Vormittag machen. Das heisst, Start an der Hohemark, hoch zum Sandplacken, dann am Limes/Herzberg bis zum Forellengut runter, Forellen kaufen und ab nach Hause! Startzeit wäre so ca. 10 Uhr , Tempo langsam, dafür technisch runter und Spikes dabei. Wer hätte Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Everstyle



Hi Everstyle.

Deine Tour kommt mir gelegen. Schliesse mich gerne an.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Claudy (21. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> abtauen.. püh.. son Mist! Das soll mal ordentlich nen Meter draufhauen
> 
> @Claudy..  wie isset nu morgen?



HuHu Chris,

in Ginnheim schneit es seit circa 3 Stunden . Die Straße ist wieder weiss und die wenigen Auto die fahren, rutschen munter vor sich hin . 

Im Taunus werden wir morgen bestimmt im Schnee ersaufen . Wann magst du los fahren!? Bitte, bitte nicht zu früh...

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## karsten13 (22. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Das ist ganz schön strange... Ok, ich versuche es nochmal... die DVD kommt dann Heiligabend  (so gegen Mitternacht).



sozusagen vom Weihnachtsmann 
Die "alte" DVD sieht wirklich übel aus und ich habe es mit 2 versch. Brennern vergeblich versucht ...



TRB schrieb:


> also, sollte es gut abgetaut sein



wird es aber nicht ...
Meine Prognose: Es regnet kurz rein, dann friert es wieder - viel Spass ohne Spikes ...



Claudy schrieb:


> in Ginnheim schneit es seit circa 3 Stunden . Die Straße ist wieder weiss und die wenigen Auto die fahren, rutschen munter vor sich hin .
> 
> Im Taunus werden wir morgen bestimmt im Schnee ersaufen .



Frankfurt *ist* grad im Schnee ersoffen 
Flughafen ist zu, war grad mal ne knappe Stunde mit dem MTB durch die Innenstadt, das schneit vielleicht grad da draussen 







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (22. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wegen Ausfahrten: Da ich arbeiten muss sind Touren tagsüber für mich an den Werktagen leider net drin. Gibt es Interesse an der Standard-AWB-Mittwochsrunde um 18:00 oder sind da alle schon tagsüber gefahren?



nochmal die Nachfrage, ob Mi. 18:00 jemand mitfährt. Brauche mind. 1 Mitfahrer, sonst muss ich fremdgehen ... 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (22. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nochmal die Nachfrage, ob Mi. 18:00 jemand mitfährt. Brauche mind. 1 Mitfahrer, sonst muss ich fremdgehen ...
> 
> n8,
> 
> Karsten.



Ich muss leider passen - bin am Mittwoch Abend beruflich unterwegs .

Viel Spass beim Biken,
DBate


----------



## Bergziege. (22. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nochmal die Nachfrage, ob Mi. 18:00 jemand mitfährt. Brauche mind. 1 Mitfahrer, sonst muss ich fremdgehen ...
> 
> n8,
> 
> Karsten.


 
Hallo Karsten,

am Mittwoch bin ich auf der Weihnachtsfeier meines Arbeitgebers. Die Teilnahme ist obligatorisch. Die Feiertage verbringe ich in der Schweiz und ab Januar 2010 werde ich soweit es mein Dienst zulässt, wieder mitfahren.

Frohe Weihnachten und bleib rutschfrei,

Gruß Jochen


----------



## sod (22. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nochmal die Nachfrage, ob Mi. 18:00 jemand mitfährt. Brauche mind. 1 Mitfahrer, sonst muss ich fremdgehen ...
> 
> n8,
> 
> Karsten.


Bei dem feuchtfrölichen Wetter weiß ich nicht ob ich morgen ohne Spikes im Taunus gut aufgehoben bin.
Außerdem hängt mir meine Erkältung noch ein wenig nach.
Ich fühle mich als hätte mir jemand Tapetenkleister ins Hirn geschüttet.
Mit der Flachlandetappe hatte ich allerdings auch schon geflirtet.
Da könnte ich ja auch auf meinem Arbeitstier mitreiten.
Ich muss aber erst nochmal schaun ob ich den Kleister aus dem Kopf bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (22. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nochmal die Nachfrage, ob Mi. 18:00 jemand mitfährt. Brauche mind. 1 Mitfahrer, sonst muss ich fremdgehen



Würde mitfahren, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Everstyle (22. Dezember 2009)

Super, ich fasse zusammen, zwei Mitfahrer, Wettervorhersage -3° und Schneefall, also sind Spikes und Regenklamotten sicherlich ein gute Wahl. Die genaue Strecke denke ich mir noch auf dem Weg dorthin aus...

Bis morgen!

Everstyle


----------



## karsten13 (23. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nochmal die Nachfrage, ob Mi. 18:00 jemand mitfährt.





Rampe schrieb:


> Würde mitfahren, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.



habe Rampe gerade schon abgesagt, huste seit heute morgen ziemlich heftig und werde daher nicht fahren 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (23. Dezember 2009)

Na dann mal gute Besserung!

Ich bin jedenfalls wieder zurück, hab geduscht, gegessen und jetzt geht es mir gut. Die Tour war von den Eindrücken her absolut grandios! Allerdings kam ich mir die ganze Zeit wie ein russischer atombetriebener Eisbrecher auf der Nordostpassage auf dem Weg nach Japan vor! Da soll mir noch einer etwas vom Rollwiderstand erzählen... 

Dafür war die Abfahrt vom Herzberg auf dem blauen Punkt einmalig! Selten bin ich soviel rumgerutscht und gekurvt auf meinem Bike, wie heute. Hat aber echt irre Spaß gemacht, muss ich sagen. Von dort aus haben wir auch super einfach das Forellengut gefunden, leckere Forellen gekauft und dann ging es ab nach Hause. 

Eine Frage am Rande, hab gerade meine Reifen angeschaut und musste leider feststellen, dass bereits zwei Spikes fehlen, ist das normal 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. 17,11Km, 6,8Km/h Durschnitt  und 487Hm


----------



## wartool (23. Dezember 2009)

Hey ihr Leut!

ich kann Euch nur empfehlen heute nicht zu fahren. Ich selbst bin eben an der HM umgedreht, weil es zu weicher Schnee - bzw Matsch auf den Wegen ist. Es gibt da kein wirkliches Vorankommen! Mir ist bewusst, dass Ihr fitter seid, wie ich.. trotzdem glaube ich, dass das ganze Zeitverschwendung wäre. - abgesehen vom Risiko sich zu maulen. Selbst bergauf ist es eine einzige Gleichgewichtsschulung :-D

Falls Ihr doch fahren solltet: passt auf Euch auf.. 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## sipaq (23. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Hey ihr Leut!
> 
> ich kann Euch nur empfehlen heute nicht zu fahren. Ich selbst bin eben an der HM umgedreht, weil es zu weicher Schnee - bzw Matsch auf den Wegen ist. Es gibt da kein wirkliches Vorankommen! Mir ist bewusst, dass Ihr fitter seid, wie ich.. trotzdem glaube ich, dass das ganze Zeitverschwendung wäre. - abgesehen vom Risiko sich zu maulen. Selbst bergauf ist es eine einzige Gleichgewichtsschulung :-D


Hey Chris, der Tipp kam zu spät 

Wie Everstyle schon schrieb waren wir heute in einem Affenzahn (6,8er Schnitt) unterwegs und mussten manche Steigungen heute in Freireiter-Manier (=schiebend) erklimmen. Höhenmeter und Kilometer fühlten sich heute nach der Tour nach mindestens doppelt so viel an 

Hat aber trotzdem riesig Spaß gemacht. Wir hatten Traumwetter (teilweise sogar blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein), haben kaum eine Menschenseele getroffen und uns kann in Zukunft in Sachen Rollwiderstand nichts mehr schrecken. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mich bergauf in Richtung Lindenberg mal so über PKW-Spuren im Schnee freuen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (23. Dezember 2009)

So, nach der Tour heute hab ich mich auch zum ersten Mal vom letzten Platz im AWB-WiPo-Team verabschiedet


----------



## wartool (23. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Eine Frage am Rande, hab gerade meine Reifen angeschaut und musste leider feststellen, dass bereits zwei Spikes fehlen, ist das normal



Ja.. das ist leider normal.. es gibt alle Arten zum nachkaufen. Habe selbst noch keine gekauft - kann daher wenig dazu sagen. Vermute jedoch, dass das "wiederreinpopeln" der Teile mit diesem dubiosen Werkzeug, das dafür verkauft wird ziemlich nervaufreibend ist!


----------



## karsten13 (23. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Vermute jedoch, dass das "wiederreinpopeln" der Teile mit diesem dubiosen Werkzeug, das dafür verkauft wird ziemlich nervaufreibend ist!



das "wiederreinpopeln" mache ich mit dem kleinen Schraubenzieher, ist schon etwas nervig. Oft ist aber auch der Stollen, wo der Spike drinsitzt, ramponiert. Da kann man sich das Ersetzen sparen, das Ding fliegt sonst nach ein paar m eh wieder raus ...

Habe übrigens keine Ersatzspikes im Handel gefunden, kurze mail an Schwalbe, wo es die zu kaufen gibt und schon schicken sie Dir kostenlos welche zu 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (23. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Hey ihr Leut!
> 
> ich kann Euch nur empfehlen heute nicht zu fahren. Ich selbst bin eben an der HM umgedreht, weil es zu weicher Schnee - bzw Matsch auf den Wegen ist. Es gibt da kein wirkliches Vorankommen! Mir ist bewusst, dass Ihr fitter seid, wie ich.. trotzdem glaube ich, dass das ganze Zeitverschwendung wäre. - abgesehen vom Risiko sich zu maulen. Selbst bergauf ist es eine einzige Gleichgewichtsschulung :-D
> 
> ...



...dann habe ich ja heute alles richtig gemacht . War erst auf dem Geburtstag, beim Spinning, hab die letzten Einkäufe erledigt und grad noch das Dessert für morgen gerührt...





sipaq schrieb:


> So, nach der Tour heute hab ich mich auch zum ersten Mal vom letzten Platz im AWB-WiPo-Team verabschiedet



Danke ...so hatte ich endlich einen Grund, meine popeligen Einheiten der letzten Wochen einzutragern .


----------



## karsten13 (23. Dezember 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Danke ...so hatte ich endlich einen Grund, meine popeligen Einheiten der letzten Wochen einzutragern .








 da fehlen aber noch 11 Frost-Punkte vom 19.12.


----------



## karsten13 (23. Dezember 2009)

@wartool: Ich hör schon das "Huch!"


----------



## Claudy (23. Dezember 2009)

GuckGuck,

hätte jemand von euch Lust am Sonntag den 21. Februar mit mir zu






zu gehn. Das Konzert findet in der Centralstation in Darmstadt statt....habe mich übrigens bewußt für ein (schlechtes) Live Video entschieden . War bereits vor zwei Jahren im Capitol in OF und Inga war er Knaller . 

...alleine trau ich mich nicht (bin doch so schüchtern) und alle Leute die ich bisher gefragt habe, finden die doof ...

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Claudy (24. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> da fehlen aber noch 11 Frost-Punkte vom 19.12.




Ach, wenn ich dich nicht hät 






...die Punkte hatte ich eingetragen, mich jedoch mit dem Datum verdingst.
Mein Rotwein scheint wohl schon zu wirken . Prost!

...und wer sagt hier "Huch"


----------



## TRB (24. Dezember 2009)

ich hasse den winter!!! heute morgen kurz oben gewesen und nach guten 3 kilometern dazu entschlossen das es einfach nichts bringt. es war unfahrbar und hat einfach kein spaß gemacht. 

@anke: geh lieber zu hot chip am 14. märz in den mousonturm...die sind live 1000 mal beeindruckender als 2raumwohnung...

so, und nun wünsche ich allen hier besinnliche festtage!


----------



## Bergziege. (24. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Eine Frage am Rande, hab gerade meine Reifen angeschaut und musste leider feststellen, dass bereits zwei Spikes fehlen, ist das normal.



   Bei mir fehlt auch einer. Wohl nicht so haltbar die Schwalbe pro. Bei den alten (draht ohne pro) ist mir das nicht passiert. Der Verkäufer meinte, die Reifen müßen 30 km auf Asphalt eingefahren werden, damit das nicht passiert. Aber dann sind die Spikes ja schon recht abgefahren. 

Ansonsten keine Defekte am Bike. Nur Jochen hat etwas gelitten. Da fehlt z.Z. das Training. Trotzdem und auch deshalb super Tour gewesen.

Leider muss ich die ersten Januar Woche gleich komplett arbeiten. Aber irgendwann bin ich wieder dabei.

Frohe Weihnachten an alle

Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## DBate (24. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


>




Danke. Wünsche Euch allen auch frohe Feiertage von unterwegs.

Kann meine Spikes endlich abholen sobald ich von der Arbeit zurück bin - einer winterlichen Tour steht nichts im Wege, zumal ich bis zum 11.01. frei haben wede. 

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Everstyle (24. Dezember 2009)

Hier noch ein bisschen Trash von uns diesbezüglich: http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/zRneD3m7XGJ2wwZU

Frohes Fest!!!


----------



## karsten13 (24. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hier noch ein bisschen Trash von uns diesbezüglich



da kriegt man ja vor lauter Schreck den Mund net mehr zu  

Von mir dann auch noch ein Weihnachtslied 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (24. Dezember 2009)

Hehe, stehst du nicht auf HipHop??? Übrigens, mit der Weihnachtsmann-DVD wird nix, die kommt dann erst morgen 

Hier noch unser Baum...


----------



## Rampe (25. Dezember 2009)

Ist ja putzig der Baum, hast du den gebastelt aus dem was bei den letzten Ausfahrten im Helm steckenblieb?

Wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest ohne weitern Spikeverlust. (meine haben schon richtig kahle stellen, sind aber auch schon 5-6 Jahre alt).

Wie sieht es Morgen aus mit einer Tour?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Dezember 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Ist ja putzig der Baum, hast du den gebastelt aus dem was bei den letzten Ausfahrten im Helm steckenblieb?



In welchem Wunderland seid ihr denn unterwegs, dass euch bunte Kugeln im Helm stecken bleiben  Was schmeißt ihr euch da und hilft es gut gegen die Kälte?


----------



## sipaq (25. Dezember 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es Morgen aus mit einer Tour?


Also ich hätte schon Lust, aber die Frage ist halt wo wir fahren? Im nassen Taunus-Pappschnee ist im Augenblick echt kein Fortkommen...


----------



## Rampe (25. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also ich hätte schon Lust, aber die Frage ist halt wo wir fahren? Im nassen Taunus-Pappschnee ist im Augenblick echt kein Fortkommen...



Tja, da hast du warscheinlich recht, ich muss aber irgendwie den Weihnachtsspeck von den Rippen strampeln.
Mein Vorschlag wäre 12 Uhr Hohemark und schauen was geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (25. Dezember 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Tja, da hast du warscheinlich recht, ich muss aber irgendwie den Weihnachtsspeck von den Rippen strampeln.
> Mein Vorschlag wäre 12 Uhr Hohemark und schauen was geht.


Ok, fährst Du mit dem Bike hoch oder mit der U-Bahn? 

Wenn ersteres, können wir uns dann ggf. so gegen 11.30 Uhr am Lahmen Esel in Niederursel treffen? Wenn letzteres, treffen wir uns dann im vorderen U-Bahn-Wagen der U3?


----------



## Rampe (25. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ok, fährst Du mit dem Bike hoch oder mit der U-Bahn?
> 
> Wenn ersteres, können wir uns dann ggf. so gegen 11.30 Uhr am Lahmen Esel in Niederursel treffen? Wenn letzteres, treffen wir uns dann im vorderen U-Bahn-Wagen der U3?



Fahre mit dem Bike, Lahmer Esel 11:30 wäre OK.


----------



## sipaq (25. Dezember 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Fahre mit dem Bike, Lahmer Esel 11:30 wäre OK.


Super, dann bis morgen. Falls was dazwischenkommt kannst Du mich per Handy erreichen (Null Eins Sieben Vier - Drei Eins Eins Vier Eins Sieben Vier)


----------



## karsten13 (25. Dezember 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre 12 Uhr Hohemark und schauen was geht.



ist denn morgen kein gc 14:00?


----------



## Rampe (25. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ist denn morgen kein gc 14:00?



Dachte wg Weihnachtsgedöns diesmal nicht, aber mir ist früher eh lieber, da ich mir Abends wieder die Wampe vollschlagen werde und dafür noch Vorbereitungen treffen muss.


----------



## karsten13 (25. Dezember 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Dachte wg Weihnachtsgedöns diesmal nicht, aber mir ist früher eh lieber, da ich mir Abends wieder die Wampe vollschlagen werde und dafür noch Vorbereitungen treffen muss.



werd wohl mal auf Verdacht um 14:00 an der HM sein (12 schaff ich net) ...

Wie sieht's denn aktuell im Taunus aus, braucht man überhaupt Spikes?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (26. Dezember 2009)

Karsten ich vermute mal, dass man die Spikes nur weiter oben gebrauchen kann. Falls "unten" noch Schnee vorhanden ist - liegt dieser nur als Schmierseifen-Matsch herum. Da helfen weder Spikes, noch sonstwas 
Selbst die Feldi-Webcam prophezeit sogar dort braune Stellen in der weißen Pracht... also wirds wohl ein Eis-Matschmisch sein.


----------



## sipaq (26. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Karsten ich vermute mal, dass man die Spikes nur weiter oben gebrauchen kann. Falls "unten" noch Schnee vorhanden ist - liegt dieser nur als Schmierseifen-Matsch herum. Da helfen weder Spikes, noch sonstwas
> Selbst die Feldi-Webcam prophezeit sogar dort braune Stellen in der weißen Pracht... also wirds wohl ein Eis-Matschmisch sein.


Da hast Du Dich leider massiv getäuscht. Rampe und ich waren heute froh, dass wir die Spikes draufgelassen haben. Sämtliche stärker belaufenen Wanderwege sind bereits unterhalb der Hohemark völlig vereist, ab ca. 550m Höhe sind die breiten Wanderwege (wir waren auf dem Tilmanweg und dem unteren Maaßbornweg unterwegs) nur noch einzige spiegelglatte Eisplatten.

Mit meinen neuen Ice Spiker Pro war das überhaupt kein Problem. Rampe musste an seinen älteren Ice Spiker schon Luft ablassen und hat die spikelosen Stellen an seinem Hinterreifen deutlich gespürt.

Weiter oben ist dann alles vereist. Den Weilquellentrail haben wir nach 50m abgebrochen. Das war uns beiden zu gefährlich. Wir sind dann lieber den Bachtrail auf der anderen Feldbergseite runtergefahren. Insgesamt war es aber eine geile Tour bei geilem Wetter. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Rampe (26. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Insgesamt war es aber eine geile Tour bei geilem Wetter. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## sipaq (26. Dezember 2009)

Hätte eigentlich morgen nochmal jemand Lust auf 'ne Ausfahrt?


----------



## karsten13 (26. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hätte eigentlich morgen nochmal jemand Lust auf 'ne Ausfahrt?



wenn spät und langsam: ja.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (26. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wenn spät und langsam: ja.


Morgen 13 Uhr an der Hohemark und Du machst das Tempo?


----------



## karsten13 (26. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Morgen 13 Uhr an der Hohemark und Du machst das Tempo?



O.K., bis morgen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (27. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> O.K., bis morgen.



wird nix. Sorry Simon, diesmal muss ich absagen, zu erkältet.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (27. Dezember 2009)

da bei mir radtechnisch momentan so gut wie gar nichts geht bekommt mein esel heute mittag eine schönheitskur die sich gewaschen hat!


----------



## DBate (28. Dezember 2009)

Endlich...

Habe gerade meine Ice Spiker abgeholt - einer Ausfahrt im Taunus steht somit nichts mehr entgegen.

Ich habe übrigens bis zum 11.01. frei - wenn also jemand auch tagsüber mal Lust hat auf eine Runde...

Greets,
DBate
P.S. Findet eigentlich Mittwoch etwas statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (28. Dezember 2009)

Keine Ahnung, bin aber eh nicht da. Habe gerade auch wieder auf meine Fat Albert umgerüstet, weil ich gleich bei der Flughafenrunde mitfahren werde.


----------



## DBate (28. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, bin aber eh nicht da. Habe gerade auch wieder auf meine Fat Albert umgerüstet, weil ich gleich bei der Flughafenrunde mitfahren werde.



Ja, habe gesehen, dass Du dort heute mitfährst. Die Alberts sollten dicke reichen. War gestern auch rund um den Flughafen unterwegs - ohne Spikes war das absolut kein Problem. Wünsch Dir viel Spass!

Greets,
DBate
(der auch gleich zum Sport geht - etwas gegen die Knieprobleme tun...)


----------



## karsten13 (28. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> P.S. Findet eigentlich Mittwoch etwas statt?



wenn Du den Nightride meinst: Ich würde gerne fahren, kann aber nicht, weil mittlerweile total erkältet  . Die Wettervorhersage ist aber eh grottig ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Dezember 2009)

...weiss jemand , wo das ist ? muss sich zwischen sandplacken und gr. feldberg bedfinden ... war durch zufall dort und finde es jetzt nicht mehr !! HILFE ! danke , greez , k.


----------



## karsten13 (28. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...weiss jemand , wo das ist ? muss sich zwischen sandplacken und gr. feldberg bedfinden ... war durch zufall dort und finde es jetzt nicht mehr !! HILFE ! danke , greez , k.



Weilquelle


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Dezember 2009)

oh , das ging aber schnell . herzlichen dank !!! kati


----------



## karsten13 (29. Dezember 2009)

... um nochmal die wichtigen Themen aufzugreifen ...



Claudy schrieb:


> hätte jemand von euch Lust am Sonntag den 21. Februar mit mir zu 2Raumwohnung live zu gehn.



... es fehlen immer noch Freiwillige 



TRB schrieb:


> @anke: geh lieber zu hot chip am 14. märz in den mousonturm...die sind live 1000 mal beeindruckender als 2raumwohnung...



glaubst Du ...






... aber vielleicht gehen Frauen ja aus anderen Gründen dahin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (29. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wenn Du den Nightride meinst: Ich würde gerne fahren, kann aber nicht, weil mittlerweile total erkältet  . Die Wettervorhersage ist aber eh grottig ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Dann mal gute Besserung! Aber was das Wetter angeht - mit den passenden Klamotten ist das doch kein Problem .

Nun, dann wird es für mich am Mittwoch wohl Nightlife statt Nightride werden.

Greets,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (29. Dezember 2009)

M0in,

abgesehen davon, dass ich am Mittwoch keine Zeit für eine Tour habe, frage ich mich gerade, ob die Streckenverhältnisse so gut für ein Nightride sind? Denn die Zufahrtswege zu den Trails sollen super glatt und extrem schwer zu fahren sein, wenn man die Berichte von Sipaq und Co. nebenan im Wetterlage-Thread liest. Zudem denke ich, dass auch viele andere Wege nicht einfach zu fahren sind, da dort gefrorener Schneematsch o. Ä. liegt. Ob das alles dann bei Dunkelheit sooo viel Spaß macht? Hmm.....

Aber egal, im Moment bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich nicht am Donnerstag um 10/11 Uhr an der Hohemark starte und auf etwas warmes zu trinken zum Fuchstanz fahre? Danach irgendwo easy going durch die Gegend fahren, also nix spektakulärers, kann aber auch hier und da eine teschnische Passage beinhalten. Will aber so gegen 14/15 wieder unten sein. Hätte sonst jemand noch Lust? so qauasi als Jahresabschluß 2009. 

Gruß

E.style

p. s. @karsten: leider sind mir die DVDs ausgegangen, deshalb keine Sorge, es hat niemand deinen Briefkasten ausgeräumt  und gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (29. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> Aber egal, im Moment bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich nicht am Donnerstag um 10/11 Uhr an der Hohemark starte und auf etwas warmes zu trinken zum Fuchstanz fahre? Danach irgendwo easy going durch die Gegend fahren, also nix spektakulärers, kann aber auch hier und da eine teschnische Passage beinhalten. Will aber so gegen 14/15 wieder unten sein. Hätte sonst jemand noch Lust? so qauasi als Jahresabschluß 2009.
> 
> ...



Mit dem Gedanken könnte ich mich anfreunden. Du müsstest nur Rücksicht nehmen da ich ohne Spikes unterwegs wäre.

Marko


----------



## wartool (29. Dezember 2009)

@Karsten

was Du so alles über 2-Raumwohnung zu wissen scheinst.. hrrhrrr... oder hast Du das "zufällig" entdeckt, als Du nach etwas "Anderem" gegeoogelt hast *muhahaha*
Dir erstmal gute Besserung!!!


@Marco S

ohne Spikes geht meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich was im Taunus.. auch nicht bis zum Fuchstanz!


----------



## sipaq (29. Dezember 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Mit dem Gedanken könnte ich mich anfreunden. Du müsstest nur Rücksicht nehmen da ich ohne Spikes unterwegs wäre.


Lass das, Marko! Es macht wenig Sinn sich wegen einer kleinen 2-3 Stunden dann 8-12 Wochen Bikepause einlegen zu müssen, weil Du Dich ohne Spikes gelegt hast und jetzt einen Knochenbruch auskurieren musst.


----------



## karsten13 (29. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @karsten: leider sind mir die DVDs ausgegangen, deshalb keine Sorge, es hat niemand deinen Briefkasten ausgeräumt



ich dachte schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , aber ich lass das jetzt mit den Polenwitzen 



wartool schrieb:


> was Du so alles über 2-Raumwohnung zu wissen scheinst.. hrrhrrr... oder hast Du das "zufällig" entdeckt, als Du nach etwas "Anderem" gegeoogelt hast *muhahaha*



 
Das Video hab ich "zufällig" in ner mail entdeckt, ganz ohne google ...



sipaq schrieb:


> Lass das, Marko!



warst Du eigentlich beim Bund? 

Ansonsten: Danke für die Besserungswünsche, sie wirken nur noch net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (29. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Warnungen, aber wenn ich den Wetterbericht sehe ist Eis eher nicht das Problem. Ich fürchte, dass die Tour eher ins Wasser fällt und wenn das so regnet wie heute setz ich mich nicht aufs MTB.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Everstyle (30. Dezember 2009)

M0in,

wir sind doch nicht aus Zucker, oder? 

Allerdings fand ich die beiden letzten Jahre, wo ich am Silvester zum Fuchstanz gefahren bin, gerade die Winterlandschaft so schön, weshalb ich mir gesagt habe, das mache ich jetzt jedes Jahr. Nur so wie es im Moment aussieht, ist es nur noch am regnen und oben sollte dann statt Schnee jede Menge Matsch liegen.

Deshalb die Frage, kann das einer bestätigen? Und wenn, dann wären doch normale Reifen besser oder?

Gruß

E.

p. s. bin immer noch am überlegen, ob überhaupt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (30. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> warst Du eigentlich beim Bund?
> 
> Ansonsten: Danke für die Besserungswünsche, sie wirken nur noch net


Nö, ich war aufrechter (und trinkfester) Zivi 

Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## sipaq (30. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Allerdings fand ich die beiden letzten Jahre, wo ich am Silvester zum Fuchstanz gefahren bin, gerade die Winterlandschaft so schön, weshalb ich mir gesagt habe, das mache ich jetzt jedes Jahr. Nur so wie es im Moment aussieht, ist es nur noch am regnen und oben sollte dann statt Schnee jede Menge Matsch liegen.
> 
> Deshalb die Frage, kann das einer bestätigen? Und wenn, dann wären doch normale Reifen besser oder?


Ich bin eh nicht im Land und kann nicht mitfahren, aber ich kann auf die Feldi-Webcam schauen und was ich da aktuell sehe deutet auf eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht morgen hin. Der Wetterbericht ist auch noch recht unentschlossen. 

Für Oberursel sind morgen mittag 5°C angesagt und Regen. Das könnte natürlich bedeuten, dass es weiter oben dann zu schneien anfängt, was natürlich schon was hätte...


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Dezember 2009)

@Everest: Ich muss die Sylvestertour wohl absagen, da ich mir grad die Lunge rausrotze. Ich wünsch dir, dass es so schön wird wie letztes Jahr auch wenns grad nich danach aussieht


----------



## TRB (30. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Lass das, Marko! Es macht wenig Sinn sich wegen einer kleinen 2-3 Stunden dann 8-12 Wochen Bikepause einlegen zu müssen, weil Du Dich ohne Spikes gelegt hast und jetzt einen Knochenbruch auskurieren musst.



da wären wir schon beim passenden Thema. wirklich unfahrbar ohne spikes? ich plane für sonntagmittag meine allwöchentliche tour, allerdings ohne spikes, sondern mit zweimal nobby nic. ansonsten müsste auch ich auf die flughafenrunde ausweichen? jemand interesse??? so gegen 12 uhr?

so, ich haue dann mal ab in das gehasste münchen...man sieht sich, rutscht gut!


----------



## DBate (30. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. bin immer noch am überlegen, ob überhaupt...



Würde morgen zwar gerne mitfahren, erwarte aber bis 1200 noch eine Lieferung vom freundlichen Postboten. Und leider ist die Wettervorhersage bisher nicht sonderlich berauschend. 

Ich werde dann am Nachmittag (ab ca. 1400) auf eine kleine Stadtwald/Airportrunde ausweichen - da ist mir dann auch völlig egal ob es regnet, mit den passenden Klamotten wird's schon gehen. Und ohne Spikes kann man die auch fahren (habe meine noch nicht montiert...)

Als dann,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (30. Dezember 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> da wären wir schon beim passenden Thema. wirklich unfahrbar ohne spikes? ich plane für sonntagmittag meine allwöchentliche tour, allerdings ohne spikes, sondern mit zweimal nobby nic. ansonsten müsste auch ich auf die flughafenrunde ausweichen? jemand interesse??? so gegen 12 uhr?


Seit heute scheints ja wieder wärmer im Taunus zu sein (HR-Online meldet Messwerte von 4-5 Grad vom kleinen Feldberg). Allerdings dürfte das noch keine wirkliche Erleichterung bringen, denn so schnell dürften die Eisplatten hoch zum Fuchstanz und zum Feldi nicht tauen. Du solltest Dir deshalb wenn überhaupt eine etwas abgelegenere Route suchen.


----------



## wartool (30. Dezember 2009)

@alle die morgen fahren wollen

vergesst es.. bin heute zu Fuß ab der HM unterwegs gewesen, um meinen neuen Rucksack mit 20kg beladen zu testen.. ohne Stöcke hätte ich mich 100 ma auf die Fresse gelegt..

ÜBERALL auf den Wegen ist so ne Menge an Eis, das dem Dauerregen heute getrotzt hat... selbst auf Nebenwegen und Trails rund um de Alden siehts echt übel aus.. da helfen auch keine Spikes!!


----------



## Marko S (30. Dezember 2009)

Also ich werde morgen wohl nicht Richtung Taunus fahren, mal schauen wie es in den nächsten Tagen ausschaut.

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Marko


----------



## x-rossi (30. Dezember 2009)

ich denk noch nicht mal daran in den taunus zu fahren , aber kennt ihr irgendeinen shop in frankfurt und umgebung, der noch irgendetwas spike-mäßiges mit minimum 200 spikes im angebot hat?


----------



## Everstyle (30. Dezember 2009)

Na dann machen wir es doch umgekehrt DB und ich fahre eine Runde bei dir mit. Denn nach dem Hinweis von Wartool werde ich dann wohl auch lieber den Taunus meiden. Zudem hat meine Frau noch andere Pläne im Kopf, so dass ich keine Zeit am Vormittag und damit insgesamt habe.

Wäre aber auch eine Startzeit um 1300 möglich? Ausserdem, wo wäre der Treffpunkt? Gegen 1700 müsste ich aber spätestens wieder zu Hause sein. Muss nämlich noch etwas für den Silvesterabend vorbereiten.

Gruß

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (30. Dezember 2009)

plant ihr sonntag was? eventuell eine stadtwald/flughafenrunde?
nach den aktuellen berichten hier über den taunus werde ich ihn wohl oder übel auch meiden.


----------



## sipaq (30. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich denk noch nicht mal daran in den taunus zu fahren , aber kennt ihr irgendeinen shop in frankfurt und umgebung, der noch irgendetwas spike-mäßiges mit minimum 200 spikes im angebot hat?


Hast Du die einschlägigen Läden (HiBike, Montimare, MainBike, BikeSchmiede, City Bike&Fun, etc.) schon alle abtelefoniert?


----------



## x-rossi (30. Dezember 2009)

mainbike sind im urlaub, an montimare hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, hibike hat nix auf lager, bikemax ist vielleicht noch ne alternative. city bike&fun war mir bislang unbekannt, und eventuell hat der thöt noch was.

telefonieren ist gut. warum bin ich nicht selber drauf gekommen 

danke


----------



## DBate (31. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mainbike sind im urlaub, an montimare hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, hibike hat nix auf lager, bikemax ist vielleicht noch ne alternative. city bike&fun war mir bislang unbekannt, und eventuell hat der thöt noch was.
> 
> telefonieren ist gut. warum bin ich nicht selber drauf gekommen
> 
> danke



Bikemax kannste knicken - die sind generell eher schwach besetzt was die Reifenauswahl angeht. Zumindest wenn man nicht einfach nur einen 'standard Nobby Nic' sucht.

Hibike hat in den letzten beiden Wochen noch nicht einmal einen Liefertermin rausgeben können, wenn man deren Onlineabfrage benutzt hat - aber das hast Du garantiert auch schon probiert .

Beim Thöt wäre ich sehr überrascht wenn der Ice Spiker hätte. Stelle immer wieder fest, dass die doch eher auf 'Stadträder' spezialisiert sind...

Die anderen, die sipaq erwähnt hat habe ich nicht ausgetestet. Bleibt vielleicht noch Böttgen auf der Bergerstrasse. Da habe ich nicht nachgehakt, weil ich dort aus Prinzip nichts mehr kaufe (selbst wenn ich mir dann Holzräder an's Bike zimmern lassen müsste). Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Da auch der Bikehändler meines Vertrauens in Darmstadt seit drei Wochen Schwierigkeiten hat die Spiker zu beschaffen, habe ich in meiner Verzweiflung letzte Woche bei 'Per Pedale' in Bockenheim welche bestellt. Waren auch nach 6 Tagen da, aber ich möchte Dir nicht sagen, wieviel die mir dafür abgeknöpft haben . Nun ja, war selber schuld...

Wenn ich jetzt noch mal welche bräuchte, dann würde ich es wohl bei einem der Versender versuchen. Bikemailorder hat zumindest den Ice Spiker aktuell mit einer Lieferzeit zwischen 2-10 Tage gelistet. Der Pro ist bei denen auch ausverkauft .

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche - und guten Rutsch,
DBate


----------



## DBate (31. Dezember 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wäre aber auch eine Startzeit um 1300 möglich? Ausserdem, wo wäre der Treffpunkt? Gegen 1700 müsste ich aber spätestens wieder zu Hause sein. Muss nämlich noch etwas für den Silvesterabend vorbereiten.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> E.



Meinetwegen, 1300 ist recht. Da muss ich ja richtig früh aufstehen . Treffpunkt am Schweizer Platz, südliches Ende? Bis 1700 solltes Du locker wieder daheim sein.

Und um es gleich vorweg zu sagen: Die Runde bietet keine grossartigen Highlights - alles flach, hauptsächlich WABs.

Falls noch etwas dazwischen kommen sollte, kannst Du Dich ja nochmal melden. Meine Nummer hast Du glaube ich.

Bis denne,
DBate
P.S. Ich nehme trotzdem mal eine Lampe mit - falls wir uns verfahren .


----------



## x-rossi (31. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg bei der Suche - und guten Rutsch,
> DBate


mittlerweile muss es ja noch nicht mal der ice spiker pro sein, sondern irgendein gummi mit stahlstiften.

egal, dir auch nen guten rutsch
rossi


----------



## Everstyle (31. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Meinetwegen, 1300 ist recht[...]Falls noch etwas dazwischen kommen sollte, kannst Du Dich ja nochmal melden. Meine Nummer hast Du glaube ich.


Roger that sir!

E.

p. s. ich werde zurück auf Albert umtauschen, glaub, das ist besser so.


----------



## sipaq (31. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mainbike sind im urlaub, an montimare hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, hibike hat nix auf lager, bikemax ist vielleicht noch ne alternative. city bike&fun war mir bislang unbekannt, und eventuell hat der thöt noch was.
> 
> telefonieren ist gut. warum bin ich nicht selber drauf gekommen
> 
> danke


Gern geschehen und viel Erfolg!

Ich hab mich gerade mal online für Dich umgesehen:


Die Schwalbe Ice Spiker (Pro) scheinen nirgends mehr lieferbar zu sein.
Bike24 hat noch den Conti Spike Claw mit 240 Spikes für 42 in 1-2 Tagen lieferbar.
Bike-Components hat den Conti Spike Claw mit 240 Spikes (39) und den Nokian Extreme mit 294 Spikes (70) in jeweils 2-7 Tagen lieferbar. Der Conti Nordic Spike mit 240 Spikes (37) ist laut Website auf Lager.
Bike-Mailorder hat den Nokian Extreme mit 294 Spikes (70) und den Nokian Hakkapeliitta W240 mit 240 Spikes (49) und den Conti Spike Claw mit 240 Spikes in jeweils 2-10 Tagen lieferbar.
Da sollte doch was zu machen sein, oder?


----------



## x-rossi (31. Dezember 2009)

nuja, ich wollt nen satz spikes dann direkt samstags abholen, aber es gibt nirgendwo was auf lager. und wenn ich dann schon online bestellen und warten muss, dann wirds eh der ice spiker pro vom stammladen. der hat ihn auch lagernd. 

danke für deine mühen, und allen nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (1. Januar 2010)

*ein frohes neues Jahr auch hier​*
Michael


----------



## Marko S (1. Januar 2010)

Hi AWBiker,

komme gerade aus dem Taunus und die Bedienungen auf den Nebenwegen sind nicht schlecht, alles auch ohne Spikes machbar. Erst ab der Höhe Herzberg wirds ungemütlich und die breiten Forstautobahnen sollten natürlich gemieden werden. Morgen wirds sicher noch besser, da sollte bereits ab Oberursel alles gefroren sein.

Frohes neues Jahr und mal schauen was das Wochenende noch so bringt.

Marko


----------



## TRB (2. Januar 2010)

fährt morgenmittag jemand die flughafenrunde?


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Januar 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> komme gerade aus dem Taunus und die Bedienungen auf den Nebenwegen sind nicht schlecht



Was gibts bei denen denn so? Heißen Tee, Suppen, Wärmflaschen?


----------



## wartool (4. Januar 2010)

Taunus ist wieder "freigegeben" ;-P

war gestern oben.. der Schnee hat die laaaaaaaang ersehnte Besserung in Sachen Eis gebracht!


----------



## Marko S (4. Januar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was gibts bei denen denn so? Heißen Tee, Suppen, Wärmflaschen?



Nö,

aber kalte Füße, ne rote Nase und viiiiiiiiiel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (5. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen und ein frohes neues Jahr,

wie sieht es denn mit einer kleinen Tour am Mittwochabend aus? Jemand Lust?

Gruß,
h.jay


----------



## ghostbikersback (5. Januar 2010)

h.jay schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und ein frohes neues Jahr,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit einer kleinen Tour am Mittwochabend aus? Jemand Lust?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre morgen Abend ab F-Bornheim (Auto) bzw. Hohemark (MTB) los. Allerdings erst gegen 20:30 und dann ca. 2h locker durch den Schnee. 

Falls jemand zu so später Stunde noch Interesse hat, ist er/sie herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren!


----------



## Everstyle (5. Januar 2010)

M0in,

auch ich möchte (auch wenn es schon etwas spät ist) euch allen ein gutes, fröhliches sowie ein sportlich erfolgreiches neues Jahr wünschen!!!

Da meine Silvesterrunde am Ende doch nicht geklappt hat, (nochmals sorry DB), da meine Firma meinte mich knapp für 2 Std. wg. technischen Quizfragen zu beschäftigen, hätte ich natürlich schon Lust zeitnah den Jahresbeginn biketechnisch einzuläuten. 

Da ich nicht persönlich weiss, wie gut/schlecht die Streckenverhältnisse sind, würde ich in Abhängigkeit davon die Strecke irgendwie suchen. Tempo sollte auf alle Fälle langsam werden und dann mal schauen, was noch alles so möglich ist. Start wie immer Hohemark um 18 Uhr. Also, wer hätte Lust???

Gruß

Everestyle


----------



## sipaq (5. Januar 2010)

Lust hätte ich schon, aber bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen ists mir ehrlich gesagt zu kalt. Wenn überhaupt, dann komm ich spontan mit.


----------



## TRB (5. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich schon, aber bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen ists mir ehrlich gesagt zu kalt. Wenn überhaupt, dann komm ich spontan mit.



dito, auch mir ist es aktuell persönlich einfach ne spur zu kalt, aber Respekt an euch das ihr euch bei den Temperaturen auf's bike begebt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habs heut mal wieder ausprobiert. Schwachpunkt bleiben die Füße, selbst die Hände krieg ich bei dem Wetter dauerhaft warm aber die verdammten Fußzehen..! Grrrr 
Und was sich Stadt Frankfurt und Offenbach verkehrstechnisch leisten ist grob fahrlässig. Was ich heute so alles für Radfahrerfallen bestaunen durfte...


----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2010)

h.jay schrieb:


> Jemand Lust?



Lust schon, aber ...

Vielleicht kann ja jemand von den Kältejammerern meine Erkältung übernehmen, dann könnte ich mit 

Hoffe auf Samstag,

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Chris360 (5. Januar 2010)

Also zu laufen wars heute ganz gut ab einer gewissen Höhe...
Werde aber mit dem Biken noch warten... Einfach viel zu gefährlich, das ist es mir nicht wert. Auch als ich heute jemanden in Höhe Emminghaushütte mit ordentlich Geschwindigkeit gesehen habe. Bisschen mit Köpfchen fahren vielleicht?!?!


----------



## Claudy (5. Januar 2010)

HuHu Mädels,

auch ich wünsche euch allen ein gutes, gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2010.

Irgendwie komme ich seit Wochen aus meinem "Schlaffi-Modus" nicht raus. Mir fällt immer wieder etwas ein, warum ich gerade heute nicht Rädsche fahren kann. Mir ist es entweder zu kalt, zu nass, zu matschig, zu rutschig, zu dunkel, zu früh usw. Außerdem stecken mich ständig irgendwelche Leute mit ihren Grippe Viren an .

Heute habe ich mich bei Traumwetter endlich mal wieder in meine Radklamotten geworfen. Motto des Tages: Der Speck muss weg!
Schreck, Schock; mein Spikes Rad war platt (nein; pumpen hätte nix genüzt) und da bin ich wild entschlossen mit dem Schwarzen gen Flughafen los. Nach 4km hatte ich nen Schleicher und musste umkehren . Habe beide Reifen gewechselt, dann war mir kalt und meine Motivation verschwunden... Böse Zungen behaupten:  "die Zicken haben sich bestimmt abgesprochen...". Meine Theorie; beide Räder sind beleidigt weil ich sie zu wenig raus lasse.

Was tut ihr, um euch zu motivieren!? Bin gespannt auf eure Tipps .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## drinkandbike (5. Januar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> HuHu Mädels,
> 
> Was tut ihr, um euch zu motivieren!? Bin gespannt auf eure Tipps .
> 
> Viele Grüße Anke




neues Bike? Neue Teile? Neue Klamotten fürs Bike? Neue Schuhe...und ein kleiner Blick auf die Waage (so mach ich es)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (6. Januar 2010)

hehehe.. meine Antwort fällt ähnlich aus, wie bei drinkandbike..

schönes neues spielzeug kaufen (so bei mir gestern geschehen) - oder auch mal das ein, oder andere Bikevideo angugen hilf wundääääär ..

Solltest Du nen persönlichen Drillinstructor brauchen, der Dich son bissl zusammenfaltet und rund macht... meine Nummer hast Du ja Anke ;-P


----------



## Everstyle (6. Januar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...Was tut ihr, um euch zu motivieren!? Bin gespannt auf eure Tipps ....


Regelmässig zum AWB kommen!!! 

Oder meine persönliche Motivation(en): raus aus Büro und rein in die Natur, "i like to see my body working" ist ein Motto von mir besonders in 2007/2008 gewesen, kontinuirliche Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik, gemeinsame Touren mit Freunden, Bekannten und meiner Frau, ne Menge Spass, Überwindung von Grenzen, oder aber auch der finanziell hoher Investitionsgrad in mein Hobby, mit dem aus meiner Sicht bestem ROI (return on investment) der Welt! Du siehst, es gibt vielerlei Gründe, warum man fahren könnte, uns sicherlich noch viel mehr. 

Also LOS AUFS BIKE!!! 

Und damit direkt beim Thema, sonst noch einer der heute Abend an einer Runde interessiert wäre... (und bitte, nicht so viele auf ein Mal  )


----------



## wartool (6. Januar 2010)

ich werde ab ca 17 Uhr bei mir losfahren.. jedoch gehts mir nicht sooo dolle.. deswegen schließe ich mich lieber nciht an.. ihr seid ja sonst schon "fast" ne Nummer zu schnell für mich...

trotzdem viel Spaß heute


----------



## DBate (6. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also LOS AUFS BIKE!!!
> 
> Und damit direkt beim Thema, sonst noch einer der heute Abend an einer Runde interessiert wäre... (und bitte, nicht so viele auf ein Mal  )



Also interessiert bin ich ja durchaus, leider hält mich eine Erkältung davon ab heute mitzufahren .

Wünsche Euch viel Spass,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (6. Januar 2010)

Ajajaj....so viele Absagen. Hmm...alleine fahren ist einfach zu gefährlich. Ich warte noch ein bisschen, dann schauen wir weiter, aber wenn es so bleibt, dann werde ich wohl ne Runde aufs WE verschieben...


----------



## DBate (6. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ... aber wenn es so bleibt, dann werde ich wohl ne Runde aufs WE verschieben...



Bis dahin müsste ich hoffentlich wieder fit sein...


----------



## Everstyle (6. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ajajaj....so viele Absagen. Hmm...alleine fahren ist einfach zu gefährlich. Ich warte noch ein bisschen, dann schauen wir weiter, aber wenn es so bleibt, dann werde ich wohl ne Runde aufs WE verschieben...


So, dann mal Vorschläge fürs WE bitte, wann und wo??? (ich bleibe nämlich heute daheim)


----------



## sipaq (6. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> So, dann mal Vorschläge fürs WE bitte, wann und wo??? (ich bleibe nämlich heute daheim)


Willst Du auch bei Schneefall fahren. Laut wetter.de soll es nämlich am Freitag und Samstag schneien.


----------



## Rampe (6. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Laut wetter.de soll es nämlich am Freitag und Samstag schneien.



Wunderbar, ideales Bikewetter also.
Werde am Samstag mit GC fahren, Sonntag will ich aber auch eine Schneerunde drehen, so gegen Mittag schätz ich.

War übrigends heute Nachmittag mit Budpinto zu einer Spontantour auf dem Feldberg, ich mit er ohne Spikes, zwar hat sich Dennis einmal langgemacht sonst kam er aber gut zurecht. alles im allem sind die Bedingungen besser als gedacht.

Gruß und ein Biketourreiches neues Jahr

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (6. Januar 2010)

komme gerade von ner kleinen Runde zurück.. HM-Saalburg-Herzberg-Rosskopf.. überall beste Bedingungen und minus 9 Grad!

:-D


----------



## sipaq (7. Januar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> HuHu Mädels,
> 
> auch ich wünsche euch allen ein gutes, gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2010.
> 
> ...


Hey Anke, wie wäre es als Motivation, dass ich Dich mittlerweile in unserem WiPo-Team überholt habe und Du auf den letzten Platz zurückgefallen bist? Da muss doch was gegen getan werden, oder?


----------



## sipaq (7. Januar 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Wunderbar, ideales Bikewetter also.


Irgendwie wusste ich, dass das jetzt einer sagt.


----------



## Claudy (7. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hey Anke, wie wäre es als Motivation, dass ich Dich mittlerweile in unserem WiPo-Team überholt habe und Du auf den letzten Platz zurückgefallen bist? Da muss doch was gegen getan werden, oder?




Hab ich schon längst gesehen . Bei mir hats heute nur zu ner Mini-Fahrt zum Friseur gereicht; leider zu kurz für WiPo . Dafür bin ich nun wieder viel blonder .

Ich hoffe nun auf die Zusage von AC, denn dann bin ich bald ne Woche mit dem Rädsche in der Sonne ... und nicht vergessen, im März haben K13 und ich 2 Wochen mit dem RR auf Zypern gebucht . Ich krieg' dich schon noch .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## sipaq (7. Januar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Hab ich schon längst gesehen . Bei mir hats heute nur zu ner Mini-Fahrt zum Friseur gereicht; leider zu kurz für WiPo . Dafür bin ich nun wieder viel blonder .
> 
> Ich hoffe nun auf die Zusage von AC, denn dann bin ich bald ne Woche mit dem Rädsche in der Sonne ... und nicht vergessen, im März haben K13 und ich 2 Wochen mit dem RR auf Zypern gebucht . Ich krieg' dich schon noch .


Gott sei Dank geht der WiPo nur bis zum 28. Februar.


----------



## Everstyle (7. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Willst Du auch bei Schneefall fahren. Laut wetter.de soll es nämlich am Freitag und Samstag schneien.


Hmm...wenn die Wege dann so aussiehen, wie bei unserer Forellentour, könnte es lustig werden. Allerdings waren die Tage zuvor relativ warm gewesen, so dass der Schnee aufgetaut und wieder gefroren ist, und dadurch richtig knackig zu fahren war. Jetzt sollte es die ganze Zeit kalt bleiben, dann wäre der Schnee schön flauschig, von daher gut zu fahren. Also, sollte der Schneefall nicht das Problem werden, ausser es werden mehr als 20-30cm auf den Wegen. 

Für die Tour hätte ich folgende Idee: Hm, FlkSt, KöSt, Eich, Ross, Epp, KaiserT, Hofh --> S-Bahn. Wer hätte Lust??? Bis Rossert möchte ich einfache WABs Wählen, ab hier dann die üblichen Trails nach unten. Der Rest wäre ebenfalls WAB, Tempo wird mit Sicherheit langsam werden. Der Hintergrund für die Strecke ist, dass ich gerne auch mal was anderes im Winter sehen möchte, als nur AK oder FldB oder Sandpl usw... Start 10 Uhr Hohemark. 

Wer wäre dabei???

Gruß

E.

p. s. die Tour möchte ich am Samstag fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (7. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hmm...wenn die Wege dann so aussiehen, wie bei unserer Forellentour, könnte es lustig werden. Allerdings waren die Tage zuvor relativ warm gewesen, so dass der Schnee aufgetaut und wieder gefroren ist, und dadurch richtig knackig zu fahren war. Jetzt sollte es die ganze Zeit kalt bleiben, dann wäre der Schnee schön flauschig, von daher gut zu fahren. Also, sollte der Schneefall nicht das Problem werden, ausser es werden mehr als 20-30cm auf den Wegen.
> 
> Für die Tour hätte ich folgende Idee: Hm, FlkSt, KöSt, Eich, Ross, Epp, KaiserT, Hofh --> S-Bahn. Wer hätte Lust??? Bis Rossert möchte ich einfache WABs Wählen, ab hier dann die üblichen Trails nach unten. Der Rest wäre ebenfalls WAB, Tempo wird mit Sicherheit langsam werden. Der Hintergrund für die Strecke ist, dass ich gerne auch mal was anderes im Winter sehen möchte, als nur AK oder FldB oder Sandpl usw... Start 10 Uhr Hohemark.
> 
> Wer wäre dabei???


Wenn die Temperaturen nicht allzukalt sind, wäre ich wohl dabei. Ich mache mir ehrlich gesagt auch weniger Gedanken um den Schneefall an sich, sondern mehr um die angesagten Starkwinde und Schneeverwehungen. Im Schneefall zu fahren kann ja sehr romantisch sein, aber wenn der Wind einem dann bei den aktuellen Temperaturen voll ins Gesicht bläst, wirds irgendwann doch ungemütlich.


----------



## Claudy (7. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank geht der WiPo nur bis zum 28. Februar.



Der WiPo geht bis zum 28. März .


----------



## sipaq (7. Januar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Der WiPo geht bis zum 28. März .


Mist!


----------



## Everstyle (7. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wenn die Temperaturen nicht allzukalt sind, wäre ich wohl dabei. Ich mache mir ehrlich gesagt auch weniger Gedanken um den Schneefall an sich, sondern mehr um die angesagten Starkwinde und Schneeverwehungen. Im Schneefall zu fahren kann ja sehr romantisch sein, aber wenn der Wind einem dann bei den aktuellen Temperaturen voll ins Gesicht bläst, wirds irgendwann doch ungemütlich.


Ach quatsch, du schmierst dir einfach ordentlich Niveacreme ins Gesicht, dann geht das. Ich meine, was machst du sonst, wenn du in den Ski Urlaub fährst??? Temperaturen laut wetteronline.de sollen um die -8° sein.


----------



## Bergziege. (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen und auf ein gutes neues Bikerjahr 2010,

Fürs Wochenende sind Windböen vorhergesagt. Das gibt bei den minus Graden schnell Windbruch. Ist auch mit Helm nicht so schön.

Werde daher abwarten und kurzfristig entscheiden. Bei Schneehöhen über 1 Meter benutze ich anstelle vom Bike die Schneeschuhe.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## sipaq (7. Januar 2010)

Höher als 50cm sollen die Schneehöhen bei Schneeverwehungen nicht werden, aber fahrbar ist das dann definitiv nicht. Ich werde das auch spontan entscheiden. Das hängt sicher auch davon ab, ob es schon Freitag Nacht stark schneit oder ob es erst im Laufe des Samstag losgeht.

@Everstyle: Ich hab ja Deine Nummer und ich melde mich am Samstag so gegen 9 Uhr ob ich mitkomme oder nicht.


----------



## Estrella (7. Januar 2010)

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich bin hier bis jetzt nur stille Mitleserin. Nun muß ich mich mal zu Wort melden 

Und zwar verkauft ein Bekannter seine neuen Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro mit 304 Spikes für 120 Euro. Wäre das nicht etwas für Euch?


----------



## Everstyle (7. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> @Everstyle: Ich hab ja Deine Nummer und ich melde mich am Samstag so gegen 9 Uhr ob ich mitkomme oder nicht.


Hey, das wäre witzig, gemeinsamer Jahresabschluss und -eröffnung! Also, komm, gib dir nen Ruck, so viel Wind kann ja nicht geben!!!

Apropos Jahresabschluss, hier meine Daten fürs 2009 (nur mal so am Rande; aufgezeichnete Ciclo Touren): Strecke 3181,68 km, Hm 61607 in 61 Touren. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden, weil es im Durchschnitt was Hm pro Km anbetrifft nahezu gleich dem Niveau von 2008 entspricht.

@Estrella: so wie ich das sehe, haben fast alle hier Spikes bereits am Start.


----------



## wartool (7. Januar 2010)

und beim hibike bekommt man ab dem 15. nen neuen Satz für rund 110 Eus!


----------



## sipaq (7. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hey, das wäre witzig, gemeinsamer Jahresabschluss und -eröffnung! Also, komm, gib dir nen Ruck, so viel Wind kann ja nicht geben!!!


Wie sagt der große deutsche Philosoph Franz Beckenbauer so schön: "Schaun mer mal!" 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Apropos Jahresabschluss, hier meine Daten fürs 2009 (nur mal so am Rande; aufgezeichnete Ciclo Touren): Strecke 3181,68 km, Hm 61607 in 61 Touren. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden, weil es im Durchschnitt was Hm pro Km anbetrifft nahezu gleich dem Niveau von 2008 entspricht.


Wow, dann hab ich Dich sogar ganz leicht überboten. Ich habs auf 3.421 km mit 70.766 hm in 70 Touren gebracht. Das sind ziemlich genau 2,5mal so viel km als in 2008.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (8. Januar 2010)

Witzig finde ich: 70Tsd Hm in 70 und 61Tsd Hm in 61 Touren! Aber 2,5 Mal so viel wie 2008, das ist schon heftig! Bei mir ist es eher 0,66 Mal so viel wie 2008...

Übrigens, für morgen werde ich mir mal ne Thermoskanne kaufen. Ich glaube, das könnte ne gute Idee sein, wenn man länger als 5 Std. fahren will. Freu mich schon auf den Ausblick aufm Rossert... (soll heissen, ich fahre auf alle Fälle los)


----------



## sipaq (8. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Witzig finde ich: 70Tsd Hm in 70 und 61Tsd Hm in 61 Touren! Aber 2,5 Mal so viel wie 2008, das ist schon heftig! Bei mir ist es eher 0,66 Mal so viel wie 2008...


Naja, ich bin halt von einem niedrigen Niveau gestartet 
Quasi 0 km in 2007, dann 1350km in 2008 (aber auch erst ab Juni) und jetzt halt 3400km in 2009. Ich denke mal, dass der erste Alpencross da sehr motivierend gewirkt hat, genauso wie das super-Wetter im April. In dem Monat hab ich mit ca. 800km nämlich allein ein knappes Viertel meiner Jahres-Kilometerleistung erreicht.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Übrigens, für morgen werde ich mir mal ne Thermoskanne kaufen. Ich glaube, das könnte ne gute Idee sein, wenn man länger als 5 Std. fahren will. Freu mich schon auf den Ausblick aufm Rossert... (soll heissen, ich fahre auf alle Fälle los)


Ich bin leider raus (ernstgemeint). Mir ist gerade für morgen vormittag ein Termin reingerutscht, den ich eigentlich für Sonntag nachmittag eingeplant hatte. Schade.


----------



## Everstyle (8. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich bin leider raus (ernstgemeint). Mir ist gerade für morgen vormittag ein Termin reingerutscht, den ich eigentlich für Sonntag nachmittag eingeplant hatte. Schade.


So ein Mist...na gut, dann fahre ich alleine...


----------



## DBate (8. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> So ein Mist...na gut, dann fahre ich alleine...



Ich bin ja echt interessiert, alledings kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob meine Erkältung bis morgen durch ist. Sonntag stünden die Chancen wahrscheinlich besser ('ne Garantie kann ich aber nicht geben...)

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (8. Januar 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt interessiert, alledings kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob meine Erkältung bis morgen durch ist. Sonntag stünden die Chancen wahrscheinlich besser ('ne Garantie kann ich aber nicht geben...)
> 
> Grüsse,
> DBate


Naaa, mach dir keinen Streß. Es ist immer besser sich vernüftig auszukurieren...


----------



## sipaq (8. Januar 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt interessiert, alledings kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob meine Erkältung bis morgen durch ist. Sonntag stünden die Chancen wahrscheinlich besser ('ne Garantie kann ich aber nicht geben...)


Hey David,
lass uns ggf. mal telefonieren, wegen Sonntag. Da kann ich jetzt natürlich.


----------



## dummundhilflos (8. Januar 2010)

hi Leute,geht hier noch was mit afterworkbiken??
könnt ja noch ma was schreiben,wohne in fechenheim...


----------



## karsten13 (8. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wow, dann hab ich Dich sogar ganz leicht überboten. Ich habs auf 3.421 km mit 70.766 hm in 70 Touren gebracht. Das sind ziemlich genau 2,5mal so viel km als in 2008.



also ich bin in 2009 mehr als 3.421 km weniger gefahren als 2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







sipaq schrieb:


> wegen Sonntag



wenn ich mir morgen nicht nach 2-wöchigem Entzug wieder die Lichter ausschiesse, hätte ich Sonntag auch Interesse (bei christlicher Uhrzeit) 



dummundhilflos schrieb:


> hi Leute,geht hier noch was mit afterworkbiken??
> könnt ja noch ma was schreiben,wohne in fechenheim...



hier geht immer was 
Also am Wochenende auf Zuruf, ansonsten ist unser Fixtermin Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark (auch wenn der Termin momentan schonmal ausfallen kann, deshalb hier mitlesen).

Übrigens: Geiler Nick  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (9. Januar 2010)

Hi Jungs,

  ich werde dieses WE nicht biken und den Saison Start noch etwas verschieben.
  Bei diesem Wetter macht es absolut keinen Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (9. Januar 2010)

Servus ihr Leut

ich komme gerade von ner klitzekleinen Runde zurück. Diese fand auf Nebenstraßen und Fedlwegen statt. Fazit: zwar nicht "glatt" im Sinne von Eisglätte.. aber schmierig wie Seife das Zeug. Der Schnee liegt sehr lose - sobald man in nen kleineren Haufen kommt macht das Vorderrad, was es gerade will.. ich werde meine heutige Taunusrunde wohl leider auch ausfallen lassen müssen. Shice....


----------



## Rampe (9. Januar 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Servus ihr Leut
> 
> ich komme gerade von ner klitzekleinen Runde zurück. Diese fand auf Nebenstraßen und Fedlwegen statt. Fazit: zwar nicht "glatt" im Sinne von Eisglätte.. aber schmierig wie Seife das Zeug. Der Schnee liegt sehr lose - sobald man in nen kleineren Haufen kommt macht das Vorderrad, was es gerade will.. ich werde meine heutige Taunusrunde wohl leider auch ausfallen lassen müssen. Shice....



Hochfahren ist bei solchen verhältnissen Quälerei, dafür bekommt mann bei der Abfahrt das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, vorallendingen im unverspurtem Schnee wenn es richtig staubt.
Ich werde es heute auf alle fälle mal probieren und warscheinlich Morgen auch.


----------



## DBate (9. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hey David,
> lass uns ggf. mal telefonieren, wegen Sonntag. Da kann ich jetzt natürlich.



Moin,

war gestern bei einer kurzen Sporteinheit, werde das heute auch noch einmal versuchen und dann heute abend entscheiden, ob ich es morgen wagen kann eine Runde im Taunus zu drehen. Werde heute abend entsprechend Bericht erstatten...


----------



## Everstyle (9. Januar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...Was tut ihr, um euch zu motivieren!? Bin gespannt auf eure Tipps .


Hey Anke,
hier eine extra Protion
an Motivation
in spezial Winter Edition!!!





Ich bin wie beabsichtigt gefahren. Es gab nahezu null Sturm und auch keine Schneeverwehungen, ebenso keinen extremen Schneefall. Die Temperaturen waren immer so um die -3°. Die Schneedecke beträgt ca. 3 bis 5cm und lässt sich super fahren. Ätzend sind nur immer wieder die Fuss- und Autospuren die einen ins Schleudern bringen. Ansonsten klasse Erlebnis, kann nur andere ermutigen, sich aufs Bike zu schwingen. Hab sogar einen am Kaisertempel getroffen! Am besten hat mir die Abfahrt vom Rossert und dann weiter die auf dem Eppsteiner Trail gefallen...sehr geil!!! und am Ende waren es 32Km und 900Hm.

So, und jetzt ab in die City...

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Claudy (9. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hey Anke,
> hier eine extra Protion
> an Motivation
> in spezial Winter Edition!!!



Danke .

Everest du bist mein Held . Nachdem ich heute morgen einmal über den Innenhof gewackelt bin, habe ich mir einen netten Tag zu Hause gemacht. War eben nur kurz bei der Packstation. 


Und sonst; aus meiner Reise in die Sonne wird leider nix  und meine Diät zeigt wenig Wirkung . Mein Ziel ist es, dauerhaft 3-4 kg weniger zu wiegen. 

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## DBate (9. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hey David,
> lass uns ggf. mal telefonieren, wegen Sonntag. Da kann ich jetzt natürlich.



Moin,

so, bin gerade vom Sport zurück und vorsichtig optimistisch, dass es morgen mit einer Tour klappt. Welche Startzeit schwebt Dir denn vor?

Grüssem
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (10. Januar 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> dass es morgen mit einer Tour klappt. Welche Startzeit schwebt Dir denn vor?



da es gestern bei mir wieder nix wurde  , werde ich gleich von Ffm aus fahren. Muss aber noch frühstücken, also Abfahrt frühestens 11:00 Ffm.

Tempo wird aber sehr gemässigt sein ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (10. Januar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also Abfahrt frühestens 11:00 Ffm.



so, keine Reaktion 
Bin jetzt offline, werde gegen 12:30 noch an der Hohemark vorbeischauen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Januar 2010)

Aah viel zu früh, bin vorner halben Stunde aufgestanden..


----------



## DBate (10. Januar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so, keine Reaktion
> Bin jetzt offline, werde gegen 12:30 noch an der Hohemark vorbeischauen ...
> 
> Gruss,
> ...



Sorry Karsten,

hatte mit Dir nicht gerechnet, und auf eine SMS von Simon gewartet - an den Rechner bin ich erst jetzt gegangen. Hoffe Du hattest auch ohne mich Spass...

Werde wohl morgen vormittag/mittag einen Versuch starten, bevor ich dann ab Dienstag für zwei Wochen beruflich unterwegs bin . Falls also morgen jemand Zeit und Lust haben sollte...

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## karsten13 (10. Januar 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> hatte mit Dir nicht gerechnet



ich ja auch nicht 

Keine Ahnung, wann ich in den letzten Jahren mal 2 Wochen kein Rad gefahren bin 

Egal, heute hat's geklappt  , allerdings waren die Bedingungen nicht gerade GA1-geeignet  .

Wollte meinen Standardweg durch Niddapark und ab Niederursel über die Felder fahren. Im Niddapark hatte ich schon Probleme die 15 km/h zu halten und in den Feldern bin ich dann in diversen Schneewehen steckengeblieben 

Das Bild ist fast vor wartool's Haustür entstanden:






An der HM war ich dann schon fertig, bin aber noch zum Lindenberg und von da roter Punkt runter - und noch einen "unberührten" Trail gefunden 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (11. Januar 2010)

Hey Karsten! wieso bist de nicht einfach mal auf ein warmes Getränk vorbeigekommen??

Mir erging es ähnlich.. durch Schneewehen auf dem Weg nach Eschborn musste ich heute morgen das Rad wieder heimfahren und aufs Auto umsatteln...

War gestern zu Fuß mit schwerem Rucksack mit Skischuhen und Bigfoots ab der HM unterwegs. Bin den Menschenmassen bis auf den FB gefolgt.. soo viele dumme Leute auf einem Haufen! *gg* 

Der Weg runter war dank Skiern und Trillerpfeiffe etwas entspannter, als der Anstieg 

Habe unterwegs so 2-3 Biker gesehen.. wie die das da hoch gepackt hbane kann ich nitt sagen.. der Schnee liegt einfach zu lose auf dem Eis, das die Wege bedeckt....


----------



## sipaq (11. Januar 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Sorry Karsten,
> 
> hatte mit Dir nicht gerechnet, und auf eine SMS von Simon gewartet - an den Rechner bin ich erst jetzt gegangen. Hoffe Du hattest auch ohne mich Spass...


Sorry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. Ich war Samstag Abend noch länger unterwegs und hab dann nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut. Außerdem hab ich irgendwie gedacht, dass Du meine schon hättest und mich anrufst.  Naja, aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Everstyle (11. Januar 2010)

Stichwort, aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben...was machen wir am Mittwoch??? 

Da die Strecken Rund um den Feldi so ausgelatscht sind, hätte ich auch nicht sooo viel Lust da rumzufahren. Gleichwohl hätte ich aber Lust paar Kilometer durch den Schnee bei Nacht zu kriechen. Man könnte ohne gleich viele Höhenmeter zu machen, doch in Richtung Falken-/Königstein, dann weiter Atzelberg, hinten runter und dann über Schloßborn zum roten Kreuz und zurück fahren. Was haltet ihr davon und wie ist überhaupt die Planung für Mittwoch, hat überhaupt einer Zeit?

Gruß

E.style


----------



## karsten13 (11. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Stichwort, aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben...was machen wir am Mittwoch???
> 
> Da die Strecken Rund um den Feldi so ausgelatscht sind, hätte ich auch nicht sooo viel Lust da rumzufahren. Gleichwohl hätte ich aber Lust paar Kilometer durch den Schnee bei Nacht zu kriechen. Man könnte ohne gleich viele Höhenmeter zu machen, doch in Richtung Falken-/Königstein, dann weiter Atzelberg, hinten runter und dann über Schloßborn zum roten Kreuz und zurück fahren. Was haltet ihr davon und wie ist überhaupt die Planung für Mittwoch, hat überhaupt einer Zeit?



also ich möchte Mittwoch fahren, kann aber nicht vor 18:00 Hohemark.
Strecke ist mir wurscht, wir können gerne Deinen Vorschlag fahren.

Wäre schön, wenn wir den Mi-18:00-HM-Termin mal wieder hinbekämen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sod (11. Januar 2010)

Ich würde so gerne mal wieder mit durchs Dunkel rollen.
Leider arbeite ich diese Woche wieder in der Spätbespaßung, nächste Woche wird voraussichtlich auch nichts und die Woche drauf gibt es natürlich wieder Spätschicht.

Deshalb und weil bei uns auftragstechnisch nicht gerade der Punk abgeht, dachte ich - schreib ich hier doch einfach mal unproduktives Zeug rein und fluche übers Wetter.
So eine zugesch.....neites, verfestigtes, zerfurchtes und hinterhältiges Geläuf habe ich noch nicht unter die Räder bekommen.
Ich habe fast doppelt so lange für den Arbeitweg gebraucht wie sonst.
Die halbe Zeit schiebt es dich quer über den Weg, dann rüttelt dich ein Harvesterprofil durch, dann kannst du nur noch laufen.
Ich überlege gerade ernsthaft ob ich mit der Bahn zurückfahre.
Morgen probier ich es wohl mal mit breiter Bereifung, was das Ganze wahrschinlich nicht schneller, dafür aber hoffentlich ruhiger macht.
Lieber trockene -15 Grad und jeden Tag einmal auf Glatteis abgelegt (letzte Woche) als durch diese Sche.... treten zu müssen.

Euch viel Spaß am Mittwoch.
Und passt mir auf die Skifahrer auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummundhilflos (11. Januar 2010)

hi,ich heiße übrigens basti.
falls ihr oder jemand am weekender von ffm aus losradelt würd ich mich gern anschließen,falls ich nich arbeiten muss.
unter der woche is schlecht bei mir.hab spätschicht und danach muss ich zum training.
also schreib ich einfach ma bis denne...


----------



## h.jay (12. Januar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also ich möchte Mittwoch fahren, kann aber nicht vor 18:00 Hohemark.
> Strecke ist mir wurscht, wir können gerne Deinen Vorschlag fahren.
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn wir den Mi-18:00-HM-Termin mal wieder hinbekämen ...
> ...



Bei mir klappt es nicht. Werde am Mittwoch Schlitten fahren... vielleicht sieht man sich ja. 

Nächste Woche müsste es wieder passen und ich bin dabei.

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## Bergziege. (12. Januar 2010)

Mittwoch 18 Uhr ab HM mit Bike ist für mich O.K.
oder wollt Ihr Schlitten fahren ?

Mittwoch geht doch nicht, muß jetzt auf zwei Geburtstage.
Habe aber am WE bis 16 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## wartool (12. Januar 2010)

falls sich heute jemand anschließen möchte.. ich werde zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr zu ner gaaanz langsamen Runde zum Herzberg, oder Sandplacken starten.. viel weiter werde ich bei dem Schnee nicht kommen denke ich mal.. mal schauen, wie sichs so fährt...

bei interesse..nulleinssiebenneun 67 neunacht 060

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Everstyle (12. Januar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Strecke ist mir wurscht, wir können gerne Deinen Vorschlag fahren....


Habe über die Strecke nochmals nachgedacht und komme zu dem Ergebnis, dass das zu viel für eine Abendrunde sein wird. Vielleicht dann doch lieber ein hardcore Aufstieg zum AK, dann wieder abwärts, dabei aber noch die Mauer mitnehmen?


----------



## karsten13 (12. Januar 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> zu ner gaaanz langsamen Runde zum Herzberg, oder Sandplacken starten.. viel weiter werde ich bei dem Schnee nicht kommen denke ich mal.. mal schauen, wie sichs so fährt...



und Chris, wie waren die Verhältnisse heute? Sind wenigstens die Schneewehen auf den WAB's mittlerweile geräumt?



Everstyle schrieb:


> Habe über die Strecke nochmals nachgedacht und komme zu dem Ergebnis, dass das zu viel für eine Abendrunde sein wird.



och, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon  (zumindest bei den momentanen Bodenverhältnissen)

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (13. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Stichwort, aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben...was machen wir am Mittwoch???
> 
> .
> .
> ...



Leute, ich würde ja verdammt gerne mitfahren, aber leider musste ich mich heute aus beruflichen Gründen in wärmere Gefilde abseilen... 

Viel Spass am Mittwoch,
DBate


----------



## wartool (13. Januar 2010)

Also Karsten...

ich habe seehr lange zur HM gebraucht.. besonders rund um meinen Wohnort (musste ich heute morgen auf dem Radweg nach Eschborn auch feststellen) sind die Feldwege zwar halbwegs plattgetreten.. aber das hilft einem als Radfahrer nur optisch.... Der Schnee liegt zu lose, weil Pulverschnee. Man verwinkt und dreht mit dem Hinterrad durch.. üble Kraftaktion überhaupt zur Waldsiedlung zu kommen. 

Im Wald selbst gehts dann zu60%ganz gut.. 20%richtig kackööh und weitere 20% sind mit bissl mehr Anstrengung zu fahren (dummerweise die Steigungen ;P)

Ich werde heute Abend meine Ski, oder eben den Schlitten einpacken und so in den Taunus gehen. Radln macht mMn keinen Sinn - außer evtl für so krasse Konditionstiere.

Evtl sieht man sich heute Abend? Wenn Euch einer mit Bigfoots und Wilma aufm Nüschel entgegenkommt grüßt ihn ;D  / er hat ne Trillerpfeiffe, vor deren Gebrauch er nicht zurückschreckt  :O)

Mal im Ernst.. wie schauts bei Euch? Jemand Bock auf Schlittenfahren oder hochlatschen mit anschließender Kurzskiabfahrt?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Everstyle (13. Januar 2010)

Na ich fahre Snowboard, von daher wäre eine sinnvolle Abfahrt vermutlich nur auf der alten Piste möglich. Habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, ich konnte aber bisher keine Bekannten motivieren. 

Tsja Karsten, so wie es aussieht, wird das lupine light biking for two... ausser du überredest noch ein paar Kollegen von dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (13. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Tsja Karsten, so wie es aussieht, wird das lupine light biking for two... ausser du überredest noch ein paar Kollegen von dir.



noch nicht mal for two, ich muss absagen  .
Der Husten ist seit gestern wieder schlimmer und das Risiko mich (wieder) ganz abzuschiessen ist mir zu gross.

Sorry,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (13. Januar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> noch nicht mal for two, ich muss absagen  .
> Der Husten ist seit gestern wieder schlimmer und das Risiko mich (wieder) ganz abzuschiessen ist mir zu gross.
> 
> Sorry,
> ...


Verstehe, Gesundheit geht ja auch vor  Na dann werde ich heute auch noch passen. Alleine, ist einfach zu gefährlich. 

Dann möchte ich gleich noch den Samstag Nachmittag/Abend ins Rennen werfen. 

Ich hätte ab 15 - 16 Uhr bis in den Abend Zeit, wer hätte Lust???

E.


----------



## dummundhilflos (13. Januar 2010)

Also am Samstag würd ich mich gegebenenfalls einklinken.
wie geschrieben,falls ich nicht schaffen muss.
gruß basti


----------



## Bergziege. (14. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
auf meiner Tour lag diese Verpflegungsstelle



Schade, dass es bei Euch nicht geklappt hat. Gute Besserung K13


----------



## Bergziege. (14. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich gleich noch den Samstag Nachmittag/Abend ins Rennen werfen.
> 
> Ich hätte ab 15 - 16 Uhr bis in den Abend Zeit, wer hätte Lust???
> 
> E.



Würde gerne mitkommen Everest, habe aber leider nur bis 16 Uhr Zeit.
Ich werde daher Samstag und Sonntag ab 11-12 Uhr fahren.
Wer da Zeit hat bitte melden.


----------



## Everstyle (14. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Mittwoch 18 Uhr ab HM mit Bike ist für mich O.K.
> oder wollt Ihr Schlitten fahren ?
> 
> Mittwoch geht doch nicht, muß jetzt auf zwei Geburtstage.
> Habe aber am WE bis 16 Uhr Zeit.


Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt...wolltest du nicht zu Feiern? Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass du fährst, wäre ich mitgekommen...

Gegenprogramm war, dass ich mit meiner Frau im Grüneburgpark ein paar Runden mit den Bikes gedreht haben, später dann eine wirklich super leckere und rundum gelungene Thai Curry Suppe gekocht haben...hmmm...lecker und auch ziemlich scharf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (14. Januar 2010)

@Everstyle

Ich bin auch auf zwei Feiern gewesen aber mit Bike.
  Erst in Oberursel zu Kaffee und Kuchen und anschließend in Kalbach an der Schneebar.
  Es sind nicht viele Km gewesen habe aber dafür wenigstens ein paar  Kalorien verbraucht.
  Ansonsten wäre ich natürlich mit Dir gefahren.
Aber Dein Gegenprogramm ist auch sinnvoll gewesen.

  Gruss Jochen


----------



## Everstyle (14. Januar 2010)

Ok, das macht Sinn...


----------



## Jimbo8 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Am Samstag würde ich auch gern mal mitfahren. Von der Zeit her bin ich da flexibel. Ich könnte auch schon ab elf!

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Bergziege. (15. Januar 2010)

Jimbo8 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Am Samstag würde ich auch gern mal mitfahren. Von der Zeit her bin ich da flexibel. Ich könnte auch schon ab elf!
> 
> ...



   Moin Stephan,

  Samstag 11 Uhr passt mir gut. Als Treffpunkt schlage ich die Hohemark am Parkplatz, Alfred Lechler Str. vor.

  Strecke nach Absprache vor Ort ca. 3 Stunden.

  Alle anderen sind auch eingeladen. Bitte hier posten wer kommt.

  Gruss Jochen


----------



## Jimbo8 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jochen,

dann sehen wir uns am Samstag!

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Everstyle (15. Januar 2010)

Ok, dann werfe ich noch ein mal meine "Konkurrenzveranstaltung" in die Runde. Wer hätte Lust und Zeit am Samstag nachmittag zu fahren? Uhrzeit irgendwann zwischen 15 und 16, Dauer gerne auch länger (dann mit Licht), Strecke denke ich mir noch aus, will aber 4-5 Std. fahren. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Everstyle (16. Januar 2010)

War wohl nix, irgendwie bin ich mit meiner Zeitplanung durcheinander geraten, weshalb ich nirgendwohin gefahren bin. 

Deshalb neuer Versuch am Sonntag, will jemand mit? Starten würde ich vermutlich gegen 11 Uhr.

E.


----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Deshalb neuer Versuch am Sonntag, will jemand mit? Starten würde ich vermutlich gegen 11 Uhr.



schon die Wettervorhersage gesehen? Die melden Regen 

Zudem war die heutige Tour (wie immer gc) ganz schön krass. Der Schnee war teilweise unfahrbar. Die 800 hm haben sich angefühlt wie 1600, das Rad ist kaum geradeaus gefahren, naja, schult das Gleichgewicht  .

wartool war zu Fuß unterwegs, der hat sich unterhalb vom Marmorstein wohl auch gedacht "richtige Entscheidung", als wir an ihm vorbeigeeiert sind ...

Den roten Punkt runter hat's mich dann noch voll hingehauen, vielleicht sollte ich bei dem Wetter mit Fullface fahren ...

Aber schön war's trotzdem, zumindest wenn man sich mal umgeschaut hat 







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (16. Januar 2010)

Bin heute mit Stephan von der Hohemark über die Hühnerbergwiesen, Weiße Mauer zum Fuchsi.
Nach einer kleinen Stärkung sind wir um den Altkönig den Hader Weg zurück zur Hohemark.

Bergauf war das fahren nur in den Autospuren vom Forst oder im fest getrampelten Schnee möglich.

Heute Nacht soll noch einiges an Neuschnee runterkommen. Da muss ich morgen erstmal raus Schneeräumen. Werde daher morgen nicht fahren.

Gute Nacht
Jochen


----------



## Everstyle (17. Januar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schon die Wettervorhersage gesehen? Die melden Regen


Und das ist auch der Grund, warum ich dann doch zu Hause bleibe. Außerdem, zum einen gibt es keine Mitfahrer, zum anderen freut sich meine Frau, wenn ich da bleibe. Aber vor allem, weil ich keine Lust auf "gefrierenden Regen" habe (wie es auf wetteronline heisst).

Bilder sind aber wie immer 

Gruß

E.

(hoffentlich klappt es dann diesen Mi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimbo8 (18. Januar 2010)

Ja schade, daß es gestern so ein bescheidenes Wetter war! Die Ausfahrt am Samstag mit Jochen war aber super. Herrliche Winterlandschaft.


----------



## Bergziege. (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen ist Mittwoch, Karsten bist Du krank 
überhaupt kein posting hier von irgendwem in den letzten 40 Stunden, bin ich der letzte überlebende?


----------



## karsten13 (19. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> morgen ist Mittwoch, Karsten bist Du krank



zumindest nicht gesund 
Meine Januar-Bilanz ist mit 2 Touren ernüchternd - und mehr werden es auch urlaubsbedingt nicht mehr ...
Möchte dann am 3.2. wieder um 18:00 mitfahren, bis dahin muss das hier jemand anderes organisieren.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (20. Januar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> zumindest nicht gesund



ja dann Gute Besserung. Kurier dich mal lieber richtig aus, das Jahr ist noch lang und das Wetter kann nur besser werden.

O.K.

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark
*​wer kommt mit?


----------



## DBate (20. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark
> *​wer kommt mit?



Muss leider passen. Bin am arbeiten, und erst am Sonntag wieder zurück... 

Viel Spaß,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (20. Januar 2010)

Angesichts der aktuellen Wetterlage (schaut mal nebenan in den Wetterlage Feldberg-Thread) mache ich weiterhin mein Alternativprogramm (Schwimmen).


----------



## Everstyle (20. Januar 2010)

M0in,

kurzer Rückblick: 06.01. und 13.01. war nix. Am WE ebenfalls wenig, da wäre es echt an der Zeit sich mal wieder zu bewegen. Habe mir nämlich fest vorgenommen mind. ein Mal die Woche zu fahren. Ok, letztes WE geht zurück auf das Konto "akute Unlust auf Regen", lässt sich also entschudigen. Tsja, lange Rede, gar kein Sinn.... (oder doch?)

Egal, jedenfall, ich habe Lust zu fahren. Dabei habe ich aber ebenfalls Bedenken wg. der Streckenverhältnisse. Da frag ich mich nämlich wieder, lohnt sich denn soviel Aufwand für mich, um dann dort im Wald anzukommen, um festzustellen, dass die Wege super mies sind, und nach zwei Std. unzufrieden nach Hause zu fahren???

Aber die Frage kann ich mir nur beantworten, indem ich es ausprobiere. 

Also Jochen, ich bin dabei!

Gruß

Everest

p. s. denk dir schon ein Mal einen Weg aus...


----------



## Claudy (20. Januar 2010)

Wow; der Everest ist wirklich motiviert .

Letzten Samstag war es übelst anstrengend im Taunus aber, wir sind voran gekommen und weil überall Schnee lag, waren weder Rad noch Klamotten total eingesaut.

Ich fahre momentan nur, wenn die Bedingungen gut sind (schöner Schnee & trocken) ansonsten ziehe ich es vor, beim Spinning  im warmen Keller des Fitness-Studios zu schwitzen...

Schwimmen wäre für meinen alten Rücken bestimmt sehr gesund. Simon; wie voll ist es aktuell im Rebstockbad!? Früher war ich immer Montags da und da ging es eigentlich...

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## ghostbikersback (20. Januar 2010)

Für alle Spätstarter: Wer es (wie ich) um 18:00 nicht schafft, ich wollte gegen 20:00 Uhr an der Hohemark los und 2h locker fahren (Feldberg und/oder AK, je nach Boden)

Wer sich motivieren kann, please feel free to join!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (20. Januar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Schwimmen wäre für meinen alten Rücken bestimmt sehr gesund. Simon; wie voll ist es aktuell im Rebstockbad!? Früher war ich immer Montags da und da ging es eigentlich...


Mittwoch Abend geht es bei uns eigentlich auch immer. Wir konnten immer unsere Bahnen ziehen.


----------



## Everstyle (20. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark
> *​wer kommt mit?


Bleibts dabei???


----------



## Bergziege. (20. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Bleibts dabei???



logo


----------



## Everstyle (20. Januar 2010)

Ok, dann bis später!


----------



## Bergziege. (20. Januar 2010)

So, zurück vom AWB mit Everstyle.

  Gleich der Taunustrailbericht an alle Schwimmer, Arbeiter, Kranke, Spinningerinen und Spätstarter. 

  Wir sind von der Hohemark über Krausbäumchen, Marmorstein zum Herzberg, rüber zum Sandplacken und den Japaner runter. Klingt nicht viel aber der Schnee erhöht halt den Rollwiederstand ein wenig.

  Eine geschlossene Schneedecke liegt ab der Hohemark. Der Schnee ist vereist teilweise blankes Eis. Aber dafür bleibt das Bike sauber und mit den Spikereifen kein Problem. 

  Gruß Jochen


----------



## Everstyle (20. Januar 2010)

Hast nur noch vergessen zu sagen "...sowie an alle Mitleser hier..."  Ergänzend möchte ich nur noch hinzufügen, dass die Wege nur deshalb fahrbar waren, weil der/die Förster wohl einen Spaß haben mit ihren Autos über nahezu alle Standardwege zu fahren. Denn nur durch den Schnee zu fahren ist was für Kraftmonster! 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. Spikes sind schon fast Pflicht, wenn man überhaupt irgendwie fahren will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbikersback (21. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> So, zurück vom AWB mit Everstyle.
> 
> Gleich der Taunustrailbericht an alle Schwimmer, Arbeiter, Kranke, Spinningerinen und Spätstarter.
> 
> ...




Auch der Spätstarter war noch unterwegs...ich bin wie angekündigt von der Hohemark zum Feldi rauf, auf der Rückseite Ri. Weilquelle runter (durch tiefe und gefrorene Fußstapfen teilweise ein ziemliches Gerüttel...) und anschließend noch zum AK. Auffahrt dort ist noch etwas mühsam, geht allerdings wenn man sich anstrengt...Schwarzer Balken/Viktoriatempel bergab geht jetzt wieder super und entschädigt für die Mühen!

Generell ist durch das Tauwetter/erneutes Gefrieren zumindest auf den Hauptwegen - zumindest mit Spikes - wieder halbwegs flüssiges Fahren möglich, kein Vergleich zu der teilweise doch recht mühsamen Schinderei in den letzten Wochen!


----------



## Everstyle (21. Januar 2010)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> ...Schwarzer Balken/Viktoriatempel bergab geht jetzt wieder super und entschädigt für die Mühen!


Das glaub ich dir sofort! Na dann weiss ich ja, wo ich das nächste Mal hin will...


----------



## Everstyle (23. Januar 2010)

Meeeeensch, ist das ruhig hier.... ich werde morgen eine Runde auf der Hohen Straße gemütlich radeln, mal schauen, wohin sie mich bringt...


----------



## Claudy (23. Januar 2010)

GuckGuck,

war eben im Taunus . Eigentlich wollte ich ja bei GC mitfahren, leider hab ich erst an der Hohemark bemerkt, dass ich gar keinen Helm aufhab . Ist das der Anfang vom Ende .


Rund um die Hohemark ist es wirklich spiegelglatt. Mit Spikes bin ich erstaunlicherweise doch recht gut voran gekommen. Allerdings hatte ich so ohne Helm doch ein wenig Schiss, irgendwann wars mir dann zu langweilig und zu kalt...

Viele Grüße Anke
(nach 1l Tee wieder aufgetaut)


----------



## wartool (23. Januar 2010)

war bis eben zu Fuß unterwegs, um mich an den schweren Rucksack zu gewöhnen.
Die Wege waren 50/50 halb recht gut gehbar, da gefrohrener Schnee drauf lang.. teils aber leider sehr zerlatscht.. somit ein Eiertanz.. die andere Hälfte ist wie Anke es schon beschriebe hat.. einfach nur  EIS!

Ich werde morgen wohl nicht in den taunus starten.. sonstern meine FA aufziehen und ne Runde am Main lang, oder um den Flughafen oder irgend sowas... Taunus macht keinen Spaß... habe am Kastel Heidenstock 2 Biker gesehen.. der eine kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor... wars einer von Euch? Ich saß dort und war am Tee kochen...


----------



## TRB (24. Januar 2010)

so langsam werde ich richtig depressiv. ich würde so gerne mal wieder in richtung taunus aber außer den immer wiederkehrenden stadtwald/flughafen runden ist nichts drin mit nobby nic bereifung. wirklich sehr sehr deprimierend die letzten wochren


----------



## x-rossi (24. Januar 2010)

warum besorgst du dir dann nicht mal nen fetten 2,4er oder 2,5er mit echt großen stollen und fährst dann mit etwas weniger luftdruck in den taunus?


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> warum besorgst du dir dann nicht mal nen fetten 2,4er oder 2,5er mit echt großen stollen und fährst dann mit etwas weniger luftdruck in den taunus?



Gute Idee, solang er dazu nicht auch einen passenden Rahmen besorgen muss  Bei der Breite keine Selbstverständlichkeit!


----------



## Everstyle (24. Januar 2010)

Uns hat jedenfalls die Hohe Straße bis nach Altenstadt gebracht und dann sind wir (Zahlenmongo und ich) querfeldein zurück nach FFm gefahren. Am Ende waren es 82Km, 800Hm und 4:15 Std in GA1 (wer hätte das gedacht, dass ich sowas von mir gebe...) Absolutes Highlight war es mit der Altenstädter Dorf-Schickeria in der Aral-Tankstelle einen Kaffee zu trinken  Wetter war übrigens perfekt, auch wenn das manch einem nicht so erscheinen mag. Aber die Felder waren schön zugefroren und so konnten wir uns einfach nach Lust und Laune in Richtung FFm bewegen. Zudem kam von oben Schnee, d. h. man wurde auch nicht naß. Alles in allem eine super Tour, nur bin ich jetzt ziemlich platt und habe Bedenken wg meiner Kraft in den Beinen für morgen, da ich nach Willingen zum boarden fahre. Zur Not mache ich dann Apres-Ski 





Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. @Anke: ohne Helm  das geht gaaaaaaaaar nicht!!!
p. s. s. unter dem Helmüberzug ist noch die Halterung für die Wima dran...


----------



## x-rossi (24. Januar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Gute Idee, solang er dazu nicht auch einen passenden Rahmen besorgen muss  Bei der Breite keine Selbstverständlichkeit!




egal! es gibt große stollen auch auf schmäleren reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (24. Januar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> leider hab ich erst an der Hohemark bemerkt, dass ich gar keinen Helm aufhab . Ist das der Anfang vom Ende .



ja 

@Everest: Geiles Helmkondom ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (25. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> warum besorgst du dir dann nicht mal nen fetten 2,4er oder 2,5er mit echt großen stollen und fährst dann mit etwas weniger luftdruck in den taunus?



bei meinem bike wirds mit 2,4er oder 2,5er aber verdammt eng...fast unmöglich sozusagen. hab ich alles schon nachgefragt bei hibike...


----------



## x-rossi (25. Januar 2010)

verdammt eng ist aber noch ok, oder? nicht passen würde: zu breit. oder verdreh ich gerade was


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Januar 2010)

Verdammt eng ist meistens nicht ok, meiner Erfahrung nach. Es schleifen dann Stollen im Wiegetritt am Rahmen (nicht nur hinten, aber da eher) und etwaiger Dreck zwischen den Stollen wirkt als Schleifpaste zwischen Reifen und Rahmen bzw. Gabelbrücke. Alles schon erlebt, leider


----------



## x-rossi (25. Januar 2010)

ja dann ist das nicht ok.


----------



## DBate (25. Januar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ist das der Anfang vom Ende .



Na ja, so ist das nun mal wenn man älter wird . Ich z.B. habe mir gestern den Atlas (1. Halswirbel) blockiert, d.h. er steht völlig schief. Und zwar so sehr, dass der Orthopäde das heute nicht vollständig 'einrenken' konnte.

Und wie ist das passiert? Weil ich einfach den Kopf zu schnell gedreht habe . Um etwaigen Kommentaren vorzugreifen; der Grund für die schnelle Drehung war kein hübsches Mädel (auch kein cooles Bike...).

So ist das, wenn man älter wird...

In diesem Sinne also schön  bleiben - passiert allen früher oder später mal... 

Grüsse,
DBate
Zum Glück hat der Doc trotz dieser Geschichte sein OK für's Sportprogramm gegeben...


----------



## Bergziege. (25. Januar 2010)

mal was anderes,

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark

*wer kommt mit ?


----------



## Everstyle (25. Januar 2010)

Tsja, da erzähl ich vermutlich nix neues, aber mein Doc sagt auch immer, die meisten Verrenkungen passieren bei Sachen wie Blatt Papier vom Boden aufheben etc. Die Ursachen hierfür liegen aber natürlich ganz woanders, nämlich in den meisten Fällen schwache Rückenmuskulatur, weshalb ich mir für dieses Jahr mehr Gymnastik und Rückenschwimmen "verordnet" habe. Mal schauen, wie lange ich das durchhalte...

Boarden war ziemlich cool. Die Pisten waren klein aber ok, der Schnee zu Beginn gut, später leider an vielen Stellen abgefahren, dafür war es wenig los. Das Wetter am Anfang etwas nebelig, später mit richtig schwachen Sicht, jedoch ohne Wind und großen Kälte. Leider ist die Anreise von ca. 3 Std. lang, weshalb etwas Geduld dabei schon notwendig ist. Fazit: wenn nächste Woche das Wetter weiterhin so bleibt, dann fahre ich evtl. mit meinem Kollegen erneut dahin. 

Also, dann mach den 







mal locker, David...

WG Mittwoch, noch kann ich nix genaueres sagen, da zur Zeit nach einen schweren Feier am Mittwoch aussieht.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## xstream301 (26. Januar 2010)

Gude Jungs,

kann mir einer in etwa sagen wie viel km und hm etwa die tour von hohemark zum fuchstanz und zum feldberg hat? nur so in etwa... wenn man erst dem bach folgt und dann den weg nimmt wo man links zum altkönig kann aber weiter zum fuchtanz brettert...

danke schonma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (26. Januar 2010)

Jaja, Rückenmuskulatur und Wirbel. Man muss gar net alt werden um damit Probleme zu haben  Mein fünfter Lendenwirbel ist nicht mehr vollständig(!) und das bedeutet wohl sich verschiebende Lendenwirbel bis an mein Lebensende. Passende Muskulatur ist reichlich vorhanden aber das ist damit nicht ausgleichbar.
Aber hey, das bringt einem gute Seiten des Lebens näher: Massagen und Übungen zum lockern _aller_ Wirbel. Und das hätt ich auch gern vorher schon gewusst und gekonnt  Lebensqualität pur.

@xstream: Höhenmeter sinds etwa 600. Km kann ich dir nicht aber ist ja auch net so wichtig wie hm, oder?
@Everstyle: Geiles Bild!


----------



## sipaq (26. Januar 2010)

xstream301 schrieb:


> kann mir einer in etwa sagen wie viel km und hm etwa die tour von hohemark zum fuchstanz und zum feldberg hat? nur so in etwa... wenn man erst dem bach folgt und dann den weg nimmt wo man links zum altkönig kann aber weiter zum fuchtanz brettert...


Auffahrt bis zum Feldi-Plateau: ca. 9,5km
Höhenmeter: ca. 580-590


----------



## xstream301 (26. Januar 2010)

Dank dir  Noch paar ma hoch und runter und ich schließ mich euch an


----------



## sipaq (26. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> mal was anderes,
> 
> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark
> 
> *wer kommt mit ?


Hallo Bergziege,

ich würde gerne mal wieder mitkommen. 18.00 Uhr schaff ich aber auf gar keinen Fall. 19 Uhr hingegen dürfte ich hinbekommen.


----------



## Bergziege. (26. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mal wieder mitkommen. 18.00 Uhr schaff ich aber auf gar keinen Fall. 19 Uhr hingegen dürfte ich hinbekommen.


 
19 Uhr ist für mich auch Ok. Vielleicht haben wir später auch mehr Mitfahrer.

werde morgen bei einener kleinen Runde tagsüber die Lage sondieren.

@ xstream301 bei den winterlichen Bedingungen fahren wir nicht unbedingt bis zum Feldberg.


----------



## DBate (26. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> 19 Uhr ist für mich auch Ok. Vielleicht haben wir später auch mehr Mitfahrer.
> 
> werde morgen bei einener kleinen Runde tagsüber die Lage sondieren.
> 
> @ xstream301 bei den winterlichen Bedingungen fahren wir nicht unbedingt bis zum Feldberg.



Wann wolltest Du denn die Runde tagsüber drehen? Und was meinst Du mit einer 'kleinen Runde'?

Ich kann nämlich morgen abend leider nicht (da geht's mir wie Everstyle - Party ist angesagt ), spiele aber mit dem Gedanken tagsüber eine Runde zu drehen...

Greets,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (26. Januar 2010)

@ DBate  ja so 2 bis 3 Stunden und ab 10 Uhr oder mach halt einen Vorschlag.


----------



## DBate (26. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> @ DBate  ja so 2 bis 3 Stunden und ab 10 Uhr oder mach halt einen Vorschlag.



Klingt gut. Würde mich anschliessen. 10 an der Hohemark? Ich schicke Dir mal meine Nummer per PM - nur für den Fall...


----------



## xstream301 (26. Januar 2010)

Wär net wenn ihr reinschreibt wie vereist die Wege noch sind  Möcht am Sonntag wieder hoch hab immernoch keine Spikes


----------



## DBate (26. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> @ DBate  ja so 2 bis 3 Stunden und ab 10 Uhr oder mach halt einen Vorschlag.



Mist, mir ist gerade ein Termin für morgen Vormittag reingerutscht - ich muss leider passen . Sorry!


----------



## sipaq (26. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> 19 Uhr ist für mich auch Ok. Vielleicht haben wir später auch mehr Mitfahrer.


Ich muss leider schon wieder absagen 

Mein Chef hat mir vor zwei Stunden per Mail noch einen Termin um 18.45 Uhr reingedrückt. Vor 20.30 Uhr komm ich somit nicht nach Hause. Sorry!!


----------



## wartool (27. Januar 2010)

tja Leute soo viel Spaß macht das momentan eh nicht.. war gestern Abend auf dem Weg zur HM.. über die Fleder geht gar nichts.. zu viel loser Schnee! Wie das ganze dann im Wald ab der HM aussieht kann ich nicht sagen - bis dahin bin ich in 1,5 Std nicht gekommen  8(

War evtl jemand von Euch vorgestern, oder gestern weiter oben im Wald unterwegs? wie fahrbar sind die Wege dort? Falls es dort besser wäre würde ich das radl in Auto packen und meinen Hintern ein Stück shutteln


----------



## Everstyle (27. Januar 2010)

Ich kann jetzt auch definitiv sagen, dass ich heute Abend nicht dabei sein werde. Die Aussicht auf ein paar Cocktails mit meinen Kumpels ist einfach zu verführerisch... 

Allen anderen viel Spaß und gute Fahrt!!!

Gruß

E.


----------



## Bergziege. (27. Januar 2010)

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark

*    Fällt mangels Mitfahrer diesmal aus.

  Ich werde daher jetzt mich auf ne kleine Runde im hellen begeben.


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr schon die Vorraussagen für die nächsten zwei Wochen gesehen? Sogar hier in Offenbach sinds durchgehend unter 0, bis -20. Hört das denn nie auf  Der einzige Trost: Auf dem Feldberg ist es nicht wesentlich kälter... ohne windchill 
Seit Wochen sag ich mir "ach die Spike-Zeit ist eh so gut wie vorüber" und gerade jetzt bräuchte ich sie am ärgsten. Der überfrorene Schnee ist bisher der schlimmste in diesem Winter  Muss mir wohl doch noch welche zulegen?


----------



## wartool (27. Januar 2010)

hey Faker... das mit dem Beschaffen wird problematisch..  war vorhin beim Hibike.. die haben 29 Paar Ice-Spiker pro ausstehen... und nur 20 Paar nachbestellt.. und selbst für die sind keine Liefertermine bekannt :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (27. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Fällt mangels Mitfahrer diesmal aus.




schade 

Rampe hat mich beim heutigen Höhentraining ziemlich durch die Gegend gescheucht, meine Oberschenkel brennen immer noch 

Hier mal ein Blick auf Val Thorens, im Hintergrund der Mont Blanc. 







Bis demnächst im Taunus,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (28. Januar 2010)

jo... schade das keiner mitfahren konnte.


Bin auf meiner Tour Ã¼ber den Arbeiterweg nach Falkenstein und zum Fuchsi.









Auf den Feldwegen viele Schneeverwehungen. Da wahr schieben angesagt.
    Im Wald wo der Schnee festegetrampelt ist konnte ich gut fahren. Eisplatten gibtâs keine mehr. Mit dem Schnee der jetzt gerade fÃ¤llt, ist nicht nur in den Alpen, sondern auch im Taunus der Ski das angesagtere SportgerÃ¤t.


@ Karsten ab nÃ¤chsten Mittwoch darfst Du wieder einladen. Bist ja jetzt trainiert, im Skifahren.


----------



## xstream301 (28. Januar 2010)

Nichts mehr vereist?? Also doch Feldi am WE?

Gibts eigentlich ne Tour mit weniger steilen anstiegen zum Fuchsi/Feldi?


----------



## Bergziege. (28. Januar 2010)

xstream301 schrieb:


> Nichts mehr vereist?? Also doch Feldi am WE?
> 
> Gibts eigentlich ne Tour mit weniger steilen anstiegen zum Fuchsi/Feldi?



   Da sehe ich eher schwarz, wegen zuviel weiß. In der Ebene oder bergauf kommst Du im Neuschnee nicht vorwärts. Nach den Schneefällen der letzte Nacht und den prognostizierten in den nächsten Tagen wirds wohl eher nix. 

  Strecken mit mäßigen Steigungen gibts natürlich auch.

   Werde daher auf mein Hometrainer umsteigen.


----------



## Bergziege. (28. Januar 2010)

@ sipaq  Wie gehts eigentlich den Bilder von der Forellentour?


----------



## ghostbikersback (28. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Da sehe ich eher schwarz, wegen zuviel weiß. In der Ebene oder bergauf kommst Du im Neuschnee nicht vorwärts. Nach den Schneefällen der letzte Nacht und den prognostizierten in den nächsten Tagen wirds wohl eher nix.
> 
> Werde daher auf mein Hometrainer umsteigen.



Ich bin gestern abend noch unterwegs gewesen und zum Feldberg rauf. Hat von Beginn an stark geschneit und rauf war es deshalb schon etwas anstrengend, bis zum Fuchstanz habe ich ab Hohemark 55min gebraucht. Ab Windeck habe ich die Straße genommen, es war ohnehin keine Sau unterwegs...da oben ist jetzt richtig Winter, bis der ganze Schnee weg ist wird es ein wenig dauern!

Bergab dafür unverspurter Tiefschnee vom Feinsten...no friends on powder days!!

Zumindest gestern waren breite Reifen mit extrem wenig Druck (ca. 1bar) von Vorteil, Spikes brauchte man eher nicht. Dürfte am WE ähnlich sein, zumindest solange sich kein neues Eis bildet.


----------



## sipaq (28. Januar 2010)

xstream301 schrieb:


> Nichts mehr vereist?? Also doch Feldi am WE?
> 
> Gibts eigentlich ne Tour mit weniger steilen anstiegen zum Fuchsi/Feldi?


Wenn Du über Falkenstein zum Fuxi hochfährst, ist es etwas flacher, aber richtig flache Anstiege gibts auch im Taunus wenige. Ist ja schließlich nicht die norddeutsche Tiefebene hier. 

Beim Feldberg hast Du definitiv Pech. Egal, von wo Du da hochfährst, am Ende kommen immer Steigungen mit maximal 18%-22% auf Dich zu. Da hilft nur trainieren.


----------



## sipaq (28. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> @ sipaq  Wie gehts eigentlich den Bilder von der Forellentour?


Ups, hab ich ganz vergessen. Die hab ich bei Flickr eingestellt.


----------



## Everstyle (28. Januar 2010)

@faker: deshalb musst du es so machen wie ich, und die Dinger einfach im August bestellen! Dann sind die auch gleich da und vor allem viel billiger!!! (hab nur 55 pro Stück bezahlt)
@karsten: dass du neulich vom biken im Schnee geschwärmt hast, habe ich mitbekommen. Aber, dass du auch noch dafür in die Alpen fährst...Respekt!!! (und dann auch noch mit Rampe...)
@ziege: um die Zeit war ich leider noch im Büro...
@ghost: Feldi ist wohl dein Freund oder? du bist ja nämlich fast immer da lang unterwegs...
@sipaq: thx for pix
@xst: bist du sonst schon viel gefahren? andernfalls wird das ne Qual da hoch bei den Streckenverhältnissen für dich

Fürs WE plane ich zu fahren, weiss nur noch nicht ob Sa oder So. Gibt es andere die am WE fahren wollen???

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbikersback (28. Januar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @faker: deshalb musst du es so machen wie ich, und die Dinger einfach im August bestellen! Dann sind die auch gleich da und vor allem viel billiger!!! (hab nur 55 pro Stück bezahlt)
> @karsten: dass du neulich vom biken im Schnee geschwärmt hast, habe ich mitbekommen. Aber, dass du auch noch dafür in die Alpen fährst...Respekt!!! (und dann auch noch mit Rampe...)
> @ziege: um die Zeit war ich leider noch im Büro...
> @ghost: Feldi ist wohl dein Freund oder? du bist ja nämlich fast immer da lang unterwegs...
> ...



Bei Neuschnee ist der Feldberg oft das Einzige was halbwegs fahrbar ist, weil die Ausflügler den Schnee so schön komprimieren...bergauf will ich mich nicht sinnlos quälen, so kommt man bei gleicher Fahrzeit auf mehr hm und damit Spaß bergab!

Außerdem ist mir wohler, wenn meine Freundin die Strecke kennt, wenn ich bei -5°C allein in Wald unterwegs bin, schließlich will ich auch im Frühling noch fahren...


----------



## xstream301 (28. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wenn Du über Falkenstein zum Fuxi hochfährst, ist es etwas flacher, aber richtig flache Anstiege gibts auch im Taunus wenige. Ist ja schließlich nicht die norddeutsche Tiefebene hier.
> 
> Beim Feldberg hast Du definitiv Pech. Egal, von wo Du da hochfährst, am Ende kommen immer Steigungen mit maximal 18%-22% auf Dich zu. Da hilft nur trainieren.


 

Mir gehts ja nicht drum den Steigungen auszuweichen weil ich nicht fit bin  Sondern weil ich keine Traktion ohne Spikes hatte am Sonntag... war zum kotzen teilweise schieben zu müssen


----------



## ghostbikersback (28. Januar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wenn Du über Falkenstein zum Fuxi hochfährst, ist es etwas flacher, aber richtig flache Anstiege gibts auch im Taunus wenige. Ist ja schließlich nicht die norddeutsche Tiefebene hier.



Keine flachen Anstiege??? Der gesamte Taunus ist doch voll davon...ich komme jedenfalls aus der norddeutschen Tiefebene und habe noch keinen Unterschied feststellen können...DOCH: weniger Wind, sehr angenehm!

Jetzt mal ernsthaft: so richtig steile und längere Anstiege, die mit Harz, Schwarzwald/Bay. Wald oder Alpen vergleichbar sind, gibt es im Taunus nicht. Wer einigermaßen fit ist und keinen freerider den Berg hochwuchtet muss doch nur an wenigen Stellen überhaupt mal aufs kleine Blatt. Ausnahme ist vielleicht die Forststraße parallel zum Trail am Mamorstein, die ist ja schon ganz gut geneigt...


----------



## sipaq (28. Januar 2010)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Keine flachen Anstiege??? Der gesamte Taunus ist doch voll davon...ich komme jedenfalls aus der norddeutschen Tiefebene und habe noch keinen Unterschied feststellen können...DOCH: weniger Wind, sehr angenehm!
> 
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft: so richtig steile und längere Anstiege, die mit Harz, Schwarzwald/Bay. Wald oder Alpen vergleichbar sind, gibt es im Taunus nicht. Wer einigermaßen fit ist und keinen freerider den Berg hochwuchtet muss doch nur an wenigen Stellen überhaupt mal aufs kleine Blatt. Ausnahme ist vielleicht die Forststraße parallel zum Trail am Mamorstein, die ist ja schon ganz gut geneigt...


Das liegt natürlich alles im Auge des Betrachters. Hier mal ein knackigere Anstiege, wo ich sehr gerne aufs kleine Kettenblatt gehe (ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache, ob man bei der Auffahrt lieber posen will, oder sich für die entspannte Auffahrt entscheidet):


letztes Stück hoch zum Feldberg, vom Sandplacken kommend - maximale Steigung ca. 22% (Länge ca. 200 Meter)
Buchholzweg hoch zum Roten Kreuz ab Ernstalweg - maximale Steigung ca. 23% (Länge über 1 km)
Weiße Schneise (Auffahrt parallel hoch zum Marmorstein und dann weiter Richtung Herzberg) - maximale Steigung ca. 26% (Länge ca. 600 Meter)
Es gibt natürlich noch viel mehr, vor allem die ganzen Schneisen auf der Bad Homburger Hochtaunus-Seite (Elisabethenschneise, Telegrafenschneise) sind ziemlich kraftraubend, wenn man es denn braucht. Ich persönlich umfahre sowas lieber und geb mir das nur zu bestimmten Zeiten zu Trainingszwecken.


----------



## Bergziege. (28. Januar 2010)

Also,... wegen WE... z.Z. schneit es wieder und wegen meiner Nebentätigkeit als Facility Manager muss ich jeden morgen früh raus Schnee räumen. Ob ich da noch bike???

  Am Samstag werde ich in den Hessenpark fahren um Brot zu kaufen. Wahrscheinlich aber mit der Benzinschleuder.


Habe heute mein Bikekeller aufgeräumt und ne Trainingstabelle in Exel gebastel.
Km, Zeit, HM, HM/Km, KmhØ, Vmax, Bereich und Sonstiges.
Mit Monats und Jahreswerten. Bei Bedarf versende ich die Tabelle gerne.
Für Januar bin ich 193,5 Km in 17:03, auf 3127 HM gefahren.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Januar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> 3127 HM gefahren.



 Die HM hab ich in den letzten drei oder vier Monaten nicht geschafft. *neid*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (29. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, wenn das so weiter geht, dann fährt man nirgendwohin am WE. Denke deshalb an Kontrastprogramm für Sonntag... wie wärs mit Schneewandern? Idee wäre von HM in Richtung AK, später dann Fuxi... auf alle Fälle dann aber hier und da ein paar Querwege ausprobieren. Jemand Lust???

E.


----------



## wartool (30. Januar 2010)

@Everstyle

ich war gestern Nacht mit ein paar Kollegen unterwegs.. mit dem Bus zum Sandplacken  - dann über Feldberg, Fuxi wieder zur HM - böööses Probramm... vor allem, wenn man nen voll beladenen Schlitten, der ständig umkippt durch den knietiefen Schnee ziehen muss

Ich stimme Dir voll zu.. Radfahren wird da momentan wohl keiner hinbekommen.

Ob ich mit Dir/Euch latschen gehe kann ich noch nicht sagen - evtl bin ich auch seeehr früh morgens schon solo unterwegs.. mal schaune.. melde mich hier, wenn ich dabei wäre!


----------



## Bergziege. (30. Januar 2010)

@ Everest also am Wochenende mach ich in Familie. Muss halt auch mal sein.

  @ Faker der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt. Bin in 2009-01 auch nur einmal gefahren, da ich laufend krank wahr. Also, Ruhe bewahren nicht nervös werden und überleg Dir Alternativen zur Ablenkung.


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Januar 2010)

Das mit den Alternativen funktioniert dieses Jahr nicht. Es scheint kein Laden an mir Geld verdienen zu wollen indem er mir gescheite Stiefel zum Wandern verkauft. Irgendwie schaffen die es doch jedes Mal das mir passende (letzte) Paar Stiefel zu verschlampen oder sonst irgendwas.
Naja, das wird schon.


----------



## Everstyle (31. Januar 2010)

BTW Kontrastprogramm ist super geil gewesen!!! 

Wir sind knapp 5 Std. im Taunus gewandert, dabei ca. 15 Km und 500Hm zurück gelegt und teilweise 1 m hohen Schnee überwunden. Gestartet sind wir wie immer an der Hohermark, dann ging es über den Oberen Maßhornweg bis zum Schluss, hier über den steilen Trail auf den Pflasterweg. Dann auf dem Standardweg zum AK, oben kurze Pause eingelegt und dann ging es über den Westhang ziemlich experimentierfreudig zum Fuxi. Der Abstieg war jedenfalls ein riesen Spaß. Ist schon eine Ewigkeit her, dass ich mich in so einer Landschaft bewegt habe. Am Fuxi dann eine längere Pause eingelegt, um dann auf dem Albrechtsweg/Unterer Maßhornweg wieder zurück zur Hohermark zu laufen. 

Ich kann nur jedermann Empfehlen, mal das Bike am Wochenende zu Hause zu lassen, und einfach zu Fuss sich dort auf den Weg machen. 

Gruß

E.style


----------



## karsten13 (1. Februar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> @ Karsten ab nächsten Mittwoch darfst Du wieder einladen. Bist ja jetzt trainiert, im Skifahren.



hmm, da hab ich wohl zuviel Schnee mitgebracht 
Mittwoch in den Taunus macht wohl keinen Sinn, momentan sind da die Strassen wegen Schneebruchgefahr gesperrt 

Hat jemand Lust, am Mittwoch mit mir ne Flachrunde südlich von Frankfurt zu fahren?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (2. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hmm, da hab ich wohl zuviel Schnee mitgebracht
> Mittwoch in den Taunus macht wohl keinen Sinn, momentan sind da die Strassen wegen Schneebruchgefahr gesperrt
> 
> Hat jemand Lust, am Mittwoch mit mir ne Flachrunde südlich von Frankfurt zu fahren?
> ...



Lust schon, aber mein freundlicher Arbeitgeber gibt mir nicht frei.


----------



## Bergziege. (2. Februar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> BTW Kontrastprogramm ist super geil gewesen!!!
> 
> Wir sind knapp 5 Std. im Taunus gewandert, dabei ca. 15 Km und 500Hm zurück gelegt und teilweise 1 m hohen Schnee überwunden.


Bin auch mit meinen Leuten unterwegs gewesen  5,2 km den Schnee festgetrampelt dabei 52 Pix geknipst also Ø 1Pix pro 100 Meter 
Aus Datenschutzgründen kann ich leider keine posten.


----------



## Everstyle (2. Februar 2010)

Flachrunde? --> Gegenvorschlag: statt Nightride ein Nighthike??? 

Start Hohemark, über den Haderweg und grünen Balken rauf auf dem Aldi, dann Viktoria zur Hälfte (evtl. auch ganz) runter und dann wieder auf dem Standardweg zur Hohermark zurück. Na, wie wärs??? Und glaube mir keiner, dass es nicht sportlich wäre... ich war am Sonntag ziemlich platt!

E.style

p. s. Anreise aus FFm mit einem Gruppenticket


----------



## Claudy (2. Februar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Flachrunde? --> Gegenvorschlag: statt Nightride ein Nighthike???
> 
> Start Hohemark, über den Haderweg und grünen Balken rauf auf dem Aldi, dann Viktoria zur Hälfte (evtl. auch ganz) runter und dann wieder auf dem Standardweg zur Hohermark zurück. Na, wie wärs??? Und glaube mir keiner, dass es nicht sportlich wäre... ich war am Sonntag ziemlich platt!
> 
> ...




Och nö; ich mag mal wieder zum Flughafen sowie zum Langener Waldsee. Außerdem benötige ich dringend ein paar Grundlageneinheiten auf dem Rad.

Viele Grüße 
Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (2. Februar 2010)

ich würde zusehen, dass ich beim Nighthike dabei wäre.. kanns jedoch noch nicht versprechen. "normales" Gehen wäre mir da am liebsten.. jedoch kein Joggen, oder gar Rennen - decken sich da unsere Vorstellungen? War ja die letzteen Wochenenden immer zu Fuß (allerdings mit 20 Kilo Gepäck) unterwegs im Taunus - würde das Gepäc diesmal auf ca 10 Kilo reduzieren, um keine Bremse zu sein.. aber der Kocher für heissen Tee wäre denke ich dabei 


An welche startzeit dachtest Du / Ihr?? Wer wäre noch dabei?

Anke und Karsten sind ja "Laufpienzen" ;-P


----------



## hinzi (2. Februar 2010)

ich würde erstmal abwarten bis sich das wetter hier oben etwas beruhigt hat . es ist sehr stürmisch und die äste sind voll mit schnee . ist nur ein guter rat aus eigener erfahrung ... 

achso!!!! und hallo ich bin der Neue


----------



## Claudy (2. Februar 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Anke und Karsten sind ja "Laufpienzen" ;-P



Ich bin keine Laufpienze 

...stell es mir halt nicht besonders ramontisch vor, im dunklen durch den Taunus zu stapfen. Da könnt ihr mich auch nicht mit heißem Tee locken ...

Dieser Schnee geht mir total auf die Socke und wenn ich zaubern könnte, dann würde ich machen, dass jetzt gleich sofort Frühling wäre.


----------



## hinzi (2. Februar 2010)

das gilt für den hochtaunuskreis 

	 	   				  					  					 					Warnung vor STARKEM SCHNEEFALL  UND SCHNEEVERWEHUNG
					 					Es tritt starker Schneefall  mit Neuschneemengen örtlich über 15 cm in 12 Stunden auf. In Verbindung  mit wiederholten Böen um 65 km/h (18 bis 20 m/s, Bft 8) und mehr sind  starke Schneeverwehungen zu erwarten. Verbreitet bleibt  es glatt.  ACHTUNG! Hinweis auf mögliche Gefahren: Straßen und Schienenwege können  unpassierbar sein. Bäume können unter der großen Schneelast  zusammenbrechen. Vermeiden Sie Autofahrten!
 					gültig von 02.02.2010 14:00 Uhr bis 03.02.2010 02:00 Uhr


----------



## DBate (2. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hmm, da hab ich wohl zuviel Schnee mitgebracht
> Mittwoch in den Taunus macht wohl keinen Sinn, momentan sind da die Strassen wegen Schneebruchgefahr gesperrt
> 
> Hat jemand Lust, am Mittwoch mit mir ne Flachrunde südlich von Frankfurt zu fahren?
> ...



Moin Karsten,

was schwebt Dir denn grob vor, und wann soll es losgehen? Wie immer 1800 Uhr? Un wie lange...


----------



## Everstyle (2. Februar 2010)

Bisher wäre nur ich am Start, sonst gibt es nicht so viele "Bekloppte". Startzeit 18 Uhr, könnte aber auch etwas früher werden, jedoch frühstens 17 Uhr. Ich möchte ganz klar nur wandern, also kein laufen oder sowas. Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf die Wandererfahrung bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen. Womit wir beim anderen Thema wären, das Wetter. 

Zur Zeit ist es echt stürmisch, und schneien tut es auch ununterbrochen, da sind umknickende Bäume auf alle Fälle ein Risiko. Weiss jetzt echt nicht, wie das eingeschätzt werden soll. Ich meine, wenn mir so ein Teil auf den Kopf fällt... das gibt mehr als nur Aua... Anderseits, dann kann ich mich ja überhaupt nicht mehr in den Wald bewegen im Moment. Wäre auch super schade. Ausserdem ist die Wettervorhersage zur Zeit für morgen etwas entspannter, kaum Schneefall und Windstärken um 2-3 Bf. Ich schlage vor, wir schauen, wie es morgen im Laufe des Tages aussieht und dann können wir noch spontan entscheiden. (Zu guter Letzt, ich habe irgendwie Halsweh, jedoch weder Husten, noch Fieber, oder Schnupfen, irgendwie komisch...das muss ich dann auch noch beobachten)

Gruß

E.style


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Februar 2010)

@claudy : ..was ihr immer an der "rund m den flughafen - runde findet " - is doch ätzend , da zu fahren .... die kack fag baut alles rund um walldorf zu , alle bäume werden abgesäbelt .. und du findest es da auch noch schön zu  biken ??? hmmmm


----------



## karsten13 (2. Februar 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> was schwebt Dir denn grob vor, und wann soll es losgehen? Wie immer 1800 Uhr? Un wie lange...



so 3 h südlich von Ffm, meistens Waldautobahnen, wenige (flache) Trails, praktisch keine hm.

18:00 wäre von mir aus O.K., Treffpunkt Flößerbrücke auf Sachsenhäuser Seite.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (2. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so 3 h südlich von Ffm, meistens Waldautobahnen, wenige (flache) Trails, praktisch keine hm.
> 
> 18:00 wäre von mir aus O.K., Treffpunkt Flößerbrücke auf Sachsenhäuser Seite.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut, bin um 1800 an der Brücke.

Bis dahin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Februar 2010)

@Everest: Man! Ich erzähl ja bestimmt nicht zum ersten Mal das ich keine Winterstiefel gekriegt habe und ich bin echt sau neidisch! Würde super gern mitwandern, vor allem dachte ich kaum, dass das hier jemanden interessiert  Aber Schnee gibts im Taunus sicherlich noch bis Ende Februar und vielleicht krieg ich demnächst doch noch passende Stiefel. Dann wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei...!
Viel Spaß!

@wartool: Du machst mich erst so _richtig_ neidisch mit deinen Schneeschuhen, Kurzskiern und was weiß ich noch allem  wenn ich das so lese krieg ich richtig Bock nach Oberursel zu ziehen um näher am Taunus zu sein.


----------



## Everstyle (2. Februar 2010)

Tsja, Kommando zurück... denn, ohne Licht geht es wohl nicht. 

Ich habe nämlich bei meiner Wilma es irgendwie geschafft, den Stecker von den Kabeln abzuziehen...



Das habe ich dann Heute festgestellt, als ich die Lampe für die Fahrt nach Hause montieren wollte. Ich habe da wohl gestern beim abmontieren etwas zu fest gezogen, würd ich mal sagen. Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt die ganze Zeit am überlegen, wie ich das wieder reparieren könnte. Hmmm.... Morgen erst ein Mal den Support von Lupine kontaktieren, mal schauen was die dazu sagen...

not amused e.style


----------



## wartool (3. Februar 2010)

@everest bei der Reparatur kann ich Dir nur behilflich sein, wenn Du weist, welches der Kabel in die "spitze" Seite des Steckers ging.. das wäre dann nämlich der + Pol. Der Service von Lupine ist jedoch die erste Adresse.. die sind sehr kulant, was sowas angeht!! Dauert laut Forumsaussagen so 3 Tage!!!!!

Auch ohne Lupine geht es im wald.. habe die Grisu auch nur seltenst an... eine 18650er Taschenlampe mit genügend Ersatzakkus hätte ich auch noch für Dich.. habe da einige von :-D

Ausserdem muss ich heute zum Zoll, um dort ne DX abzuholen.. die ist für nen Kollegen bestimmt - der hätte bestimmt nix dagegen, wenn Du die nutzen würdest.

Das Wetter scheint mir da echt der größte Risikofaktor zu sein.. Eisbruch ist nicht sooo ohne!!!

@faker
wenn Du Skischuhe hast.. können wir was arrangieren - habe 4 paar Bigfoot, bzw mini-Funcarver / die sind ruck zuck auf andere Schuhe eingestellt

Schneeschuhe habe ich selbst keine.. gäbe es aber mom beim Tschibo günstig  Falls Du Wintertaugliche Wanderschuhe meinst... siehe unten

Was Wanderschuhe angeht.. kennst Du den MC Trek auf der Hanauer? Da habe ich mich gerade wieder mit schicken Schuhen  und nem Rucksackeingedeckt - gehe dort gerne hin - gute Beratung ohne Verkaufsgelaber und gute Preise (ok.. anfang des Jahres gabs dort noch 20% obendrauf)


----------



## Everstyle (3. Februar 2010)

Hehe...vielen Dank für die Hilfsangebote. Allerdings bin ich (glaub ich) schon "Wilmanisiert", soll heissen, ich kann nicht auf sie verzichten 

Jedenfalls hat der Anfruf bei Lupine folgendes gebracht, nachdem ich das Problem geschildert habe, hat sich der Ansprechpartner bestimmt drei mal am Telefon entschuldigt und meinte nur, so was darf nicht passieren! Ich soll jetzt den Lampenkopf einschicken und sie werden es umgehend reparieren und an mich zurück schicken. Die Lösung find ich ok, also werde ich heute mal zur Post latschen. Übrigens, da man nicht erkennen kann wo + und - liegt, hat er auch gesagt, lieber das Probieren weg lassen, könnte ungesund werden. Dann muss die Wandertour verschoben werden (ggfs. wieder am WE...muss es nur noch mit der "Regierung" klären wann)

WG Wanderschuhe: ich habe mir letzten Sommer ein Paar Wanderstiefel von Zamberlan (Thunder GT) in Polen gekauft. Die Marke wird, soweit ich es erkennen kann, nicht in Deutschland vertrieben, obwohl es sich um solide Schuhe aus Italien handelt. Die Bezeichnung der Firma leitet sich von dem Namen des Gründers ab, welcher übrigens ein Bergsteigerkumpel von Vitale Bramani (Vibram) war. Aus diesem Grund traue ich der Firma schon einige Expertise auf dem Gebiet zu. 

Nun, warum der ganze Text? Ich habe für die Schuhe, welche über GoreTex Membrane sowie Vibramsohle (mit einem vergleichbarem Profil wie bei Meindl Air 3.1) verfügen umgerechnet "gefährliche" 120 Euro bezahlt und bin absolut begeistert. Würde sie bei dem P/L-Verhältnis jedermann empfehlen, nur sind sie leider schwer zu kriegen... so viel dazu.

Gruß

Everest


----------



## wartool (3. Februar 2010)

schöne und vor allem leichte Schuhe zu nem tollen Preis.. echt gut!!     Das kann ich von meinen nicht behaupten.. sollen halt stabil sein mit viel Gepäck auf Tour...

Ok.. also fällt heute Abend aus.. mal sehen evtl ziehe ich ja alleine ne kleine Runde los...

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Deine Lampe schnell widerkommt.. (den Berichten aus dem Forum nach könnte es sogar sein, dass Du nen Microakku dazubekommst als Wiedergutmachung) - also freu Dich drauf!

Wochenende bin ich eh unterwegs.. allerdings dann mit mehr Gepäck.. da müsstest Du evtl ab und an mal auf mich warten...


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Februar 2010)

Hey wartool, das klingt ja echt geil, leider hab ich auch keine Skischuhe 
Kann aber sein, dass ein Freund passende Skischuhe für mich hat. Dann würde ich das Angebot sehr gern annehmen! 
Wie genau machst du das dann eigentlich? Mit Wanderstiefeln hoch und dann oben Skischuhe+Skier anziehn? Mit Skischuhen ist ja nicht so gut wandern, zumindest mit denen die ich so kenne  Aber ich lass mich gern aufklären.

Was die wintertauglichen Wanderschuhe angeht wollte ich diese Preisklasse eigentlich vermeiden  Der Winter hat mich schon viele Euros gekostet und da ist ja noch ein neues Rad im Aufbau  Aber ich hab grad noch andere Schuhe im Blick die den von dir verlinkten, glaube ich, in nichts nachstehen (aber halb so viel kosten). Kann mir außerdem jemand erklären, warum Winterstiefel im WSV verkauft werden? Gut für mich, aber irgendwie unlogisch für den Handel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (3. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie genau machst du das dann eigentlich? Mit Wanderstiefeln hoch und dann oben Skischuhe+Skier anziehn?




Also ich fahre entweder ein Stück mit dem Bus hoch.. oder latsche eben ab der HM hoch. Die Skischuhe un Ski im groooßen Rucksack. Oben wird dann Wanderschuh gegen Skischuh getauscht und ab gehts.. Trillerpfeiffe nicht vergessen 

Das Angebot steht.,. kümmer dich um Schuhe.. dann werden wir am Freitag oder Samsstag mal was starten.. oder an beiden Tagen.. der letzte Bus fährt um 17:36 an der HM ab...

Was die Preisklasse der schuhe angeht.. ich habe auch nicht das bezahlt, was da angeht.. waren schon noch günstiger

Das Du dafür nicht so viel ausgeben willst ist selbstverständlich.. ich "musste" es halt nur, weil ich im Sommer längere Touren auch im Gebirge machen möchte.. da musste halt was schweres und stabiles her.. es gibt ne Menge schöner und guter anderer Hiking, bzw Allterrainschuhe


----------



## DBate (3. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so 3 h südlich von Ffm, meistens Waldautobahnen, wenige (flache) Trails, praktisch keine hm.
> 
> 18:00 wäre von mir aus O.K., Treffpunkt Flößerbrücke auf Sachsenhäuser Seite.
> 
> ...



Moin Karsten,

sieht so aus, als wären wir zu zweit unterwegs. Ich wäre auch schon früher zur Abfahrt bereit, Zeit ist mir gleich - ich habe heute frei. Kannst ja nochmal bescheidgeben wenn Du früher los möchtest.

Ansonsten stelle ich mir gerade die Frage, ob ich meine Spikes wieder gegen normale Alberts wechseln soll (und ob ich auf die Bastelei heute Lust habe...).

Bis später,
David


----------



## Claudy (3. Februar 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Moin Karsten,
> 
> sieht so aus, als wären wir zu zweit unterwegs. Ich wäre auch schon früher zur Abfahrt bereit, Zeit ist mir gleich - ich habe heute frei. Kannst ja nochmal bescheidgeben wenn Du früher los möchtest.
> 
> ...



GuckGuck,

hast du mich vergessen, komme doch auch mit . Überlege ebenfalls, ob mit oder ohne Spikes...(wobei ich in der glücklichen Situation bin, ein Rädsche mit und eins ohne in der Kammer zu haben).

Viele Grüße Anke

...möchte eigentlich jemand wissen, dass ich endlich 2kg abgenommen habe...


----------



## karsten13 (3. Februar 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Kannst ja nochmal bescheidgeben wenn Du früher los möchtest.



nein, es bleibt bei 18:00. Voraussetzung: Es ist bis dahin trocken, sonst fahr ich gar net (sag dann aber hier bis 17:00 Bescheid, wenn ich kneife).



DBate schrieb:


> Ansonsten stelle ich mir gerade die Frage, ob ich meine Spikes wieder gegen normale Alberts wechseln soll (und ob ich auf die Bastelei heute Lust habe...).



tja, wie man es macht ist es verkehrt ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (3. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nein, es bleibt bei 18:00. Voraussetzung: Es ist bis dahin trocken, sonst fahr ich gar net (sag dann aber hier bis 17:00 Bescheid, wenn ich kneife).



Tja, momentan ist es mal wieder am regnen. Unabängig davon, ob es heute abend so bleibt (laut wetter.com ist leichter Schneeregen vorhergesagt - mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit), wird es in jedem Fall eine ordentliche 'Schlammschlacht' werden.

Für den Fall, dass es nicht klappt, mache ich schon mal meine Rolle klar... 



Claudy schrieb:


> GuckGuck,
> 
> hast du mich vergessen, komme doch auch mit . Überlege ebenfalls, ob mit oder ohne Spikes...(wobei ich in der glücklichen Situation bin, ein Rädsche mit und eins ohne in der Kammer zu haben).
> 
> ...



Sorry Anke, hatte das wohl übersehen...

Ich werde die Spikes vorerst mal drauflassen - evtl. ist im Wald doch das ein oder andere vereiste Stück. Mal schauen.

Bis denne,
David


----------



## sipaq (3. Februar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...möchte eigentlich jemand wissen, dass ich endlich 2kg abgenommen habe...


Glückwunsch 

Aber nötig gehabt hast *Du* es ja wohl kaum. Du warst doch schon vorher "lean and mean" wie meine Oma sagen würde 

Meinereiner ist stolz auf sich, dass er es geschafft hat, bis jetzt immer unter 80kg zu bleiben (selbst um Weihnachten herum ). Schwimmen und Volleyball sei Dank. Bringt zwar nicht soviele WiPo-Punkte  wirkt aber trotzdem.


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Februar 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Also ich fahre entweder ein Stück mit dem Bus hoch.. oder latsche eben ab der HM hoch. Die Skischuhe un Ski im groooßen Rucksack. Oben wird dann Wanderschuh gegen Skischuh getauscht und ab gehts.. Trillerpfeiffe nicht vergessen
> 
> Das Angebot steht.,. kümmer dich um Schuhe.. dann werden wir am Freitag oder Samsstag mal was starten.. oder an beiden Tagen.. der letzte Bus fährt um 17:36 an der HM ab...



Tja das ging schneller als ich dachte. Ein Freund hat Skischuhe in genau meiner Schuhgröße die ich mich ausleihen kann (der erste den ich gefragt hab ). Freitag kann ich eher nicht und Samstag wenn dann eher früher als später, für den Abend bin ich verplant.

Was die Schuhe angeht: Ich habe meine liebe für die Berge auch erst kürzlich entdeckt  und möchte auch erstmal ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln bevor ich zuviel ins falsche Material investiere.

@Anke:  genau das thema geht jetzt bei mir wieder los  aber das wird ganz von allein kommen wenn ich jetzt wieder mehr zeit für Spocht habe...hoffentlich.


----------



## Claudy (3. Februar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> Aber nötig gehabt hast *Du* es ja wohl kaum. Du warst doch schon vorher "lean and mean" wie meine Oma sagen würde



Danke ...und meine Oma hat immer gesagt "ohne Mühe keine Kühe" 




theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Anke:  genau das thema geht jetzt bei mir wieder los  aber das wird ganz von allein kommen wenn ich jetzt wieder mehr zeit für Spocht habe...hoffentlich.



Hallo Dominik, 

meine Theorie war bisher, esse ich keine Süßigkeiten und trinke keinen Alkohol, nehme ich ab. Tja und nun wurde ich eines belehrt. Nix aber gar nix ist passiert  ... und deshalb gibt es nun einmal pro Woche den sehr sehr harten Reis&Obst Tag. Bis auf eine Nußecke (die mir einfach in den Mund geflogen ist) und ein halbes Streuselstückchen habe ich seit einem Monat nix Süßes gegessen und keinen Tropfen Alkohol getrunken. Darauf bin ich wirklich stolz. Bis Zypern will ich noch weitere 2kg schaffen . 

Männer (und vor allem die jungen Knaggischen) nehmen viel schneller und leichter ab. Tja, das Leben ist manchmal ungerecht .

Unsere heutige Tour war übrigens nicht der Bringer ...David und ich sind mit Spikes überhaupt nicht voran gekommen. Irgendwann war ich total sauer, wir sind raus aus dem Wald und noch kurz am Main lang geeiert...hab mich dann mit meinem geliebtes Shawarma eingesaut und frage mich nun, wann man endlich wieder gescheit Rädsche fahren kann .

Liebe Grüße

Anke


----------



## karsten13 (3. Februar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Unsere heutige Tour war übrigens nicht der Bringer ...David und ich sind mit Spikes überhaupt nicht voran gekommen.



also ich fand die Tour Klasse, hatte zeitweise ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht 
Hätte nur was länger sein dürfen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (4. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also ich fand die Tour Klasse, hatte zeitweise ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht
> Hätte nur was länger sein dürfen
> 
> Gruss,
> ...



Jaja, das Du Spass hattest ist mir schon im Wald aufgefallen.... Immerhin war es dann einer aus der Gruppe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Februar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Hallo Dominik,
> 
> meine Theorie war bisher, esse ich keine Süßigkeiten und trinke keinen Alkohol, nehme ich ab. Tja und nun wurde ich eines belehrt. Nix aber gar nix ist passiert  ... und deshalb gibt es nun einmal pro Woche den sehr sehr harten Reis&Obst Tag. Bis auf eine Nußecke (die mir einfach in den Mund geflogen ist) und ein halbes Streuselstückchen habe ich seit einem Monat nix Süßes gegessen und keinen Tropfen Alkohol getrunken. Darauf bin ich wirklich stolz. Bis Zypern will ich noch weitere 2kg schaffen .
> 
> *Männer (und vor allem die jungen Knaggischen) nehmen viel schneller und leichter ab. Tja, das Leben ist manchmal ungerecht .*


Hehe  wenns läuft dann läufts  Aber das Thema ist groß und umstritten und ich werde mich hüten hier eine Diskussion anzuzetteln  Aber du scheinst auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich habe für mich gefunden, dass ich meine Ernährung grundlegend in "Gesund" verwandelt habe, mich aber nicht sklavisch an Essenspläne halte. Dazu  Sport und dann passt das  Du machst doch bestimmt noch anderes neben dem radeln oder?
Aber es scheint wohl wissenschaftliche semi-belegt, dass wir jungen Typen da physiologisch bevorteilt sind...


----------



## sipaq (4. Februar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> meine Theorie war bisher, esse ich keine Süßigkeiten und trinke keinen Alkohol, nehme ich ab. Tja und nun wurde ich eines belehrt. Nix aber gar nix ist passiert  ... und deshalb gibt es nun einmal pro Woche den sehr sehr harten Reis&Obst Tag. Bis auf eine Nußecke (die mir einfach in den Mund geflogen ist) und ein halbes Streuselstückchen habe ich seit einem Monat nix Süßes gegessen und keinen Tropfen Alkohol getrunken. Darauf bin ich wirklich stolz. Bis Zypern will ich noch weitere 2kg schaffen


Bei mir läuft das ganz easy: Treib ich Sport nehm ich nicht zu bzw. manchmal sogar auch etwas ab. Lass ich das mit dem Sport kann ich machen was ich will und es wird nix.  Das liegt wahrscheinlich aber auch daran, dass ich nicht so der große Verzichter bin. Beim Alkohol und dem süßen Zeug kann ich mich zwar einschränken, aber ganz ohne geht gar nicht. 



Claudy schrieb:


> Männer (und vor allem die jungen Knaggischen) nehmen viel schneller und leichter ab. Tja, das Leben ist manchmal ungerecht


Verdammt, dann bin ich also nicht mehr jung und knaggisch


----------



## Everstyle (4. Februar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> ....Du warst doch schon vorher "lean and mean" wie meine Oma sagen würde ...


Find's cool, dass deine Oma Englisch kann 

@Claudy: wenn es deinem Körpergefühl hilft, dann ebenfalls Glückwunsch!!!

Zum Thema selbst kann ich nur sagen, dass ein ausgewogener und jeweils ausgeglichener Mix von Allem (Sport und Ernährung), m. E. der einzige vernüftige Weg ist. 

Gruß

E.


----------



## TRB (4. Februar 2010)

wie schaut's momentan oben aus? ist das weiße ekelzeugs schon weg? ich kotze so langsam...


----------



## wartool (5. Februar 2010)

das Eckelzeug ist nicht weg.. hat nur leider seine Form gewandelt... :-( jetzt ist es matschig- Eisig... so wird das mit dem Skifahren auch kein Vergnügen.. da versaut man sich nur alles :-(   SHICE!!!!


----------



## sipaq (5. Februar 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> wie schaut's momentan oben aus? ist das weiße ekelzeugs schon weg? ich kotze so langsam...


Oben wird der Schnee noch lange liegenbleiben. Sofern es nicht deutlich wärmer wird, sicher noch wochenlang. Wenn man sich die Temperaturmesswerte auf dem Kleinen Feldberg regelmäßig angesehen hat, sieht man auch, dass es dort oben auch an den letzten doch deutlich wärmeren Tagen immer kontinuierlich kälter als 0 Grad war.

Außerdem sollte man sich immer daran erinnern, dass der letzte Schnee in 2009 erst Anfang bis Mitte April am Feldi weggetaut war. Mal sehen wie lange es dieses Jahr hält...


----------



## Everstyle (6. Februar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Außerdem sollte man sich immer daran erinnern, dass der letzte Schnee in 2009 erst Anfang bis Mitte April am Feldi weggetaut war. Mal sehen wie lange es dieses Jahr hält...


Mein Bekannter meinte diese Woche, "naja, wenn in zwei Wochen der Schnee hin ist, dann könnte man wieder fahren...", woraufhin ich dann geschrieben habe "du Träumer...". Zudem hab mich dann auch an das letzte Jahr erinnert, wo noch bis in die Eeeeewigkeit der Taunus ziemlich nass wg. dem vielen Schnee war. Nicht das es mich unbedingt bremsen würde, aber dieser ganzer Matsch dann zu Hause am Bike im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Marko S (6. Februar 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> wie schaut's momentan oben aus? ist das weiße ekelzeugs schon weg? ich kotze so langsam...




Komme gerade vom Langlauf am Sandplacken und ich vermute das weiße ekelzeug bleibt uns noch ne ganze Weile erhalten. Nächste Woche soll es ja wieder kälter werden. Zur Zeit geht da oben aber gar nichts mit dem Rad, höchstens auf der Straße die ist frei.
Na ja zum Glück habe ich endlich die Langlaufskier in Hessen, da kann man ja auch seinen Spaß haben.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (6. Februar 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Zur Zeit geht da oben aber gar nichts mit dem Rad, höchstens auf der Straße die ist frei.



stimmt. Ausser Strasse ist alles unfahrbar, bzw., die paar Meter die fahrbar sind, kann man auch im selben Tempo erwandern. Dafür hab ich dann nochmal den Stadtwald getestet, da sieht es langsam besser aus. Mit 2,4er Schlappen zumindest ...

Falls jemand Interesse hat, möchte morgen ab 12:00 ne Runde südlich von Ffm drehen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (7. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich dann nochmal den Stadtwald getestet, da sieht es langsam besser aus. Mit 2,4er Schlappen zumindest ...



und mit nem nobby nic (2,25er) geht wirklich gar nichts? würde so gerne mal wieder mit...


----------



## karsten13 (8. Februar 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Nächste Woche soll es ja wieder kälter werden.



stimmt, schon ziemlich frisch draussen 

Dafür sollte der Schnee im Taunus jetzt wieder richtig gefroren sein - und somit hoffentlich mit Spikes fahrbar.
Wäre jemand Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark dabei? Alternativ kann ich auch ne Flachrunde von Ffm aus anbieten --> äussert euch!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (8. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> stimmt, schon ziemlich frisch draussen



Ich brauch nicht lang zu überlegen, ob ich biken will..., mein Arbeitgeber hat`s für mich entschieden. Aber meine Lust hält sich ehrlich gesagt in grenzen. Für mich deshalb nicht so schlimm den Mittwochabend auf der Arbeit zu verbringen.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## h.jay (9. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> stimmt, schon ziemlich frisch draussen
> 
> Dafür sollte der Schnee im Taunus jetzt wieder richtig gefroren sein - und somit hoffentlich mit Spikes fahrbar.
> Wäre jemand Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark dabei? Alternativ kann ich auch ne Flachrunde von Ffm aus anbieten --> äussert euch!
> ...



Hi,

bin noch am überlegen, ob ich bonusheft die flache Hausrunde fahre oder mich in den Taunus wage. Können wir ja heute noch diskutieren. ;-)

Heute kann ich leider nicht an eienr Tour teilnehmen...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Claudy (9. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Wäre jemand Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark dabei? Alternativ kann ich auch ne Flachrunde von Ffm aus anbieten --> äussert euch!




 & PiepPiep, ich wäre dabei . Flach gefällt mir besser...oben ist es sooo . Bin doch ein Mädchen .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Everstyle (9. Februar 2010)

Interesse ja, leider Wilma kapott... Wünsche euch viel Spaß... *heul*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (9. Februar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Interesse ja, leider Wilma kapott... Wünsche euch viel Spaß... *heul*


Kann Dir meine Tesla und meine DX-Zweitlampe ausleihen, wenn Du willst. Müsstest Sie halt bei mir abholen.


----------



## Everstyle (9. Februar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Kann Dir meine Tesla und meine DX-Zweitlampe ausleihen, wenn Du willst. Müsstest Sie halt bei mir abholen.


Danke!!! aber ich habe schon mit meiner besseren Hälfte abgemacht, das wir am Mittwoch gemeinsam schwimmen gehen. Zudem werde ich heute noch Badminton spielen gehen... 

Im Grunde genommen, wollte ich etwas Mitleid erwecken, sonst nix  

E

p. s. nochmals vielen Dank fürs Angebot!
p. s. s. heute Rückruf von Lupine erhalten, alles wird repariert und an micht versandt. Ich habs nur leider vergessen zu fragen wann, hatte aber den Eindruck, dass es sehr bald passiert


----------



## Rampe (9. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wäre jemand Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark dabei? Alternativ kann ich auch ne Flachrunde von Ffm aus anbieten



Lust hätte ich, weiss aber noch nicht ob die Arbeit es zulässt.
Die Entscheidung ob flach oder steil überlasse ich dir.


----------



## karsten13 (9. Februar 2010)

h.jay schrieb:


> bin noch am überlegen, ob ich bonusheft die flache Hausrunde fahre oder mich in den Taunus wage.





Claudy schrieb:


> Flach gefällt mir besser...oben ist es sooo .





Rampe schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich, weiss aber noch nicht ob die Arbeit es zulässt.
> Die Entscheidung ob flach oder steil überlasse ich dir.



soweit die Meldungen zur morgigen Tour.

@h.jay/bonusheft: Nehmt ihr uns bei eurer flachen Haus(frauen)runde mit? Wenn ja, postet bitte mal Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit.

Ansonsten läuft es wohl auf 18:00 Flößerbrücke hinaus.

War übrigens eben schon mal mit D. am Langener Waldsee, es hat leicht geschneit, war ar***kalt und stellenweise übelst glatt. Deshalb morgen bitte Spikes mitbringen ...



TRB schrieb:


> und mit nem nobby nic (2,25er) geht wirklich gar nichts? würde so gerne mal wieder mit...



also 2,4er sind grad wieder out, aber die nobby's solltest Du vorher noch mit reichlich Nägeln pimpen, eh Du Dich damit rauswagst 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## h.jay (10. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @h.jay/bonusheft: Nehmt ihr uns bei eurer flachen Haus(frauen)runde mit? Wenn ja, postet bitte mal Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit.



Guten Morgen,

klar können wir euch mitnehmen. Treffpunkt können wir noch diskutieren (entweder bei mir in der Nähe oder beim Heft). Termin hatten wir auch noch keinen. 18:00 Werde ich aber wohl nicht schaffen, eher 18:30.

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## bonusheft (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

@karsten, claudy: Ich schlage vor, daß wir uns um 18:30h bei mir treffen. Meine Adresse habe ich Euch gerade per PN geschickt. 

h.jay habe ich's nicht geschickt, er kennt den Weg schon


----------



## Everstyle (10. Februar 2010)

BTW Wilma wieder daheim und erfreut sich bester Gesundheit!!! Somit könnte ich theoretisch mitfahren, hätte sogar das Schwimmen dafür verschieben dürfen (laut meiner Frau  ), wurde aber gestern noch spontan zu einer Verabschiedungsfeier eingeladen, die ich nur wahrlich schwer missen kann. 

Von daher, allen gute Fahrt!

E.

p. s. wirklich sehr gute Servicequalität von L


----------



## karsten13 (10. Februar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. wirklich sehr gute Servicequalität von L



den Service werde ich im April auch in Anspruch nehmen müssen, meine Edison läuft nur noch auf der kleinen Stufe. Laut dem L-Forum ist es wohl ein Kabelbruch. Dann bin ich gespannt, wie der Service bei einer 3,5 Jahre alten Lampe ausfällt ...

Noch zur heutigen Tour. Danke @h.jay und bonusheft für's mitnehmen. Rampe hat es auch noch geschafft. So sind wir zu viert durch den Vilbeler Stadtwald 

Der aufmerksame Mitleser wird sich über die Frauenquote = 0 wundern, hier mal die Reihenfolge der Ausreden: "ich find den Treffpunkt nicht", "es schneit grad richtig fest", "mir ist zu kalt"







Am meisten Spass hat das Surfen abseits der Wege (mitten übers Feld) gemacht, man brauchte da eine gewisse Grundspeed, sonst ist man einfach eingebrochen 

Paar Bilder gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (11. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ....
> Der aufmerksame Mitleser wird sich über die Frauenquote = 0 wundern, hier mal die Reihenfolge der Ausreden: "ich find den Treffpunkt nicht", "es schneit grad richtig fest", "mir ist zu kalt"



Ja, gibs mir...so kann die ganze Welt wissen, was für Weicheier die Frauen von heute sind .

Freut mich, dass ihr eine so spaßige Ausfahrt hattet. Ich habe mich stattdessen beim StepAerobic & Bodystyling vergnügt...

Bei Bedarf hätte ich noch weitere schöne Ausreden .







 und viele Grüße von der Anke-Pienze


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. Februar 2010)

Keine Sorge, hier gibts auch Vertreter der jungen & knaggischen  die auch kneifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (11. Februar 2010)

faker.. sollte ich am Wochenende genesen sein.. wollen wir noch mal nen Skiversuch wagen?


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. Februar 2010)

Aber sicher!

Nebenbei: Uns gehts doch noch gut  man vergleiche


----------



## Everstyle (12. Februar 2010)

Gestern folgende Alternativen zur Wahl gehabt:

1. Weiberfastnacht im Neuen Volkswirt
2. Biken mit Zahlenmongo

Ich habe mich für die Variante 2 entschieden und muss sagen, das war auch die bessere Wahl! Wir sind in FFm gestartet und in Richtung Hohe Str. gefahren. Puhh.... das war ganz schön anstrengend, weil man gar nicht auf dem Weg fahren konnte! Wir mussten statt Dessen auf dem Feld fahren, da hier wenigstens der Rollwiderstand geringer war bzw. der "Belag" nicht so holprig gewesen ist, so dass man überhaupt fahren konnte. Dazu hat aber noch ein sehr starker und eisiger Wind geblasen, so dass mir die Pfoten abgefroren sind. War nicht angenehm... 

Dann am Waldstück rüber nach Gronau und weiter an der Nidda zurück nach FFm. Da kann ich nur sagen, ohne Spikes wäre es vermutlich extrem gefährlich geworden, da hier stellenweise meterlange Eisplatten lagen. Am Ende hat es mich im Niddapark fast noch geschmissen, weil ich gegen einen Eisklumpen gefahren bin, konnte mich aber noch auf dem Bike halten.... Alles in Allem, sehr geil!!!

Gruß

E.

p. s. fürs WE bin ich raus


----------



## sipaq (12. Februar 2010)

Ich bin recht überraschend jetzt am Wochenende hier in Frankfurt und hätte echt mal wieder Lust zu biken. Hat irgendwer Lust entweder im Taunus oder eher im Flachen (Nidda-Radweg oder am Flughafen, ggf. auch Vilbeler Wald, aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus) mit mir biken zu gehen?


----------



## ghostbikersback (12. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte mich morgen auch mal wieder in den Taunus wagen. Geplant ist so gegen 13:00-14:00 Uhr an der Hohemark loszufahren. Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Gruß,

Florian


----------



## wartool (12. Februar 2010)

@faker

so wirklich gut gehts meiner Erkältung nicht.. morgen wird das also eher nichts :-(

wie schauts am Sonntag bei Dir?


----------



## sipaq (12. Februar 2010)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich morgen auch mal wieder in den Taunus wagen. Geplant ist so gegen 13:00-14:00 Uhr an der Hohemark loszufahren. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


Gehts auch ein bißchen früher, so gegen 12 Uhr? Dann wirds auch nicht so früh dunkel. Schreib mir doch einfach mal 'ne PM, falls das bei Dir klappt (mit Handy-Nr. für die Kontaktaufnahme).


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Februar 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> @faker
> 
> so wirklich gut gehts meiner Erkältung nicht.. morgen wird das also eher nichts :-(
> 
> wie schauts am Sonntag bei Dir?



Passt mir auch viiel besser!  Ist aber kein muss, bei der Ausrüstung haperts bei mir noch hier und da und bevor du "mit Gewalt" am Sonntag los willst kurier dich lieber aus.


----------



## karsten13 (13. Februar 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> so wirklich gut gehts meiner Erkältung nicht.. morgen wird das also eher nichts :-(



Gute Besserung!

Waren heute mit gc im Taunus unterwegs. Von der Hohemark hoch zur Emminghaushütte war fahrbar, doch im weiteren Verlauf Richtung Falkenstein sah der Arbeiterweg eher wie ne Loipe aus:






wehe, man ist aus der Spur gekommen 

Wir haben uns dann über Falkenstein zum Tillmannsweg durchgeschlagen, der war geräumt (!), so dass es bis zum Fuchstanz gut fahrbar war.

Dort haben Bergaufheizer, Rampe und ich die Gruppe verlassen, weil wir zum Feldberg wollten. Der Fuchstanzweg war erstmal einigermassen fahrbar, doch je höher, desto mehr Fussgänger, Schlitten, ... und der Weg war zerwühlt. Nach längerem Schieben haben wir bei 730 m Höhe aufgegeben 

Also wieder runtergeeiert und den Tillmannsweg weiter bis zum Sandplacken (alles geräumt und gut fahrbar).






Aber nun: Wie runter. Der rote Punkt war unfahrbar, auch die Elisabethenschneise (O.K., Rampe war da anderer Meinung):






Wir sind also erstmal auf der (geräumten) Waldautobahn weiter Richtung Saalburg und dann den Metzgerpfad runter. Von hier an ging der Spass los  . Richtung Lindenberg wurde es immer schlimmer, ganz übel dann das Stück unterhalb des Lindenbergs, da der Weg unter dem Schnee völlig zerfahren war. Wir haben uns dann zum unteren Goldgrubenweg gequält - zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich echt keinen Bock mehr. Auf dem roten-Punkt-Trail lief es dann besser, nur blöd, dass kurz vor der Hohemark sich mein Vorderrad noch so ein Schneeloch gesucht hat und ich über den Lenker bin 

War aber trotz allem ne schöne Tour, die allerdings ordentlich Körner gekostet hat.
Mehr Bilder gibt's hier.

Zu morgen: Treffpunkt 12:30 Hohemark, Claudy fährt mit, evtl. auch Rampe.

Da wir alle von heute "vorgeschädigt" sind und ich wohl den 14,5kg-Bock nehmen werde, wird es vom Tempo her ruhig werden. Allerdings sind die äusseren Bedingungen auch so kräftezehrend genug, soll heissen, die Tour ist nix für Anfänger. Wenn es gut läuft, möchte ich auf den Feldberg.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (14. Februar 2010)

Moin Mädels,

schaut mal raus . Es hat schon wieder geschneit! Mein Innenhof ist weiß...Die schön geräumten Wege im Taunus sind bestimmt wieder zu.

So ein Mist  !!! !!!

Grüße Anke


----------



## karsten13 (14. Februar 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> schaut mal raus . Es hat schon wieder geschneit! Mein Innenhof ist weiß...Die schön geräumten Wege im Taunus sind bestimmt wieder zu.
> 
> ...



mehr Begeisterung bitte! Hol dich gleich ab  - eh Du den Treffpunkt nicht findest 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (14. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> mehr Begeisterung bitte! Hol dich gleich ab  - eh Du den Treffpunkt nicht findest



Recht so, das klang schon wieder nach Ausrede.

Werde mich auch auf den Weg machen, bis bald.


----------



## Everstyle (15. Februar 2010)

Den Fotos nach zu beurteilen, ist es euch wohl nicht gelungen Claudy aus dem Haus herauszulocken... 

Quizfrage: haben sich Spikes gelohnt? Umgekehrt, ging es auch gut ohne?

Gruß

E.


----------



## Rampe (15. Februar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Den Fotos nach zu beurteilen, ist es euch wohl nicht gelungen Claudy aus dem Haus herauszulocken...
> 
> Quizfrage: haben sich Spikes gelohnt? Umgekehrt, ging es auch gut ohne?



Claudy hat ca. 3 km nach verlassen des Basislager (Hohemark), nicht zitierfähig fluchend, das Handtuch in den Schnee geworfen.
Einer der Gründe war wohl die falsche Reifenwahl (Spikes), während K13 und ich ohne besser zurecht kamen (habe die Dinger keine Sekunde vermisst).


----------



## karsten13 (15. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hat das bei mir so gut funktioniert, weil ich so wenig Luft in den Tubeless hatte, hinten 1,5, vorne 1,2. Hab jetzt doch mal was nachgepumpt  .

Möchte morgen und übermorgen Abends fahren, wer hat Lust? 
Tourenvorschläge?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (15. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Möchte morgen und übermorgen Abends fahren, wer hat Lust?
> Tourenvorschläge?



Morgen geht bei mir nicht, aber übermorgen müsste klappen, die Tourenwahl sollten wir von den Temperaturen abhängig machen, wenn es kalt genug bleibt könnten wir den Eschbach hoch und den Erlenbach runter fahren und dann über Vilbel, Bergen und das Enkheimer Ried zum Main, Tourstart dann bei mir.

Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Everstyle (16. Februar 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Claudy hat ca. 3 km nach verlassen des Basislager (Hohemark), nicht zitierfähig fluchend, das Handtuch in den Schnee geworfen.


Hat Claudy nicht zwei Rädchen parat, eins mit und eins ohne? Hätte ja auch zurück fahren und tauschen können *grins*  (eigentlich wollte ich sagen, Hut ab, es gibt sicherlich wenige Frauen, die sich überhaupt bei dem Wetter heraustrauen)

An der Eschbach/Erlenbach Tour hätte ich ein Interesse, muss aber abwarten wie ich heute Nachmittag den ZahDoc "überlebe"... 

Gruß

E.


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Februar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> muss aber abwarten wie ich heute Nachmittag den ZahDoc "überlebe"...



Du auch? Mir gehts heut auch an den Kragen  Viel Glück!


----------



## wartool (16. Februar 2010)

lool.. ich bin auch ab 18:30 aufm Stuhl.. omg.. wenn das mal keine Verschwörung ist ;-P


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich hatte heute definitiv einen Termin aber die Praxis hatte dann doch zu wegen Fasching. Dabei is noch gar net April  (schee wärs...)


----------



## Marko S (16. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Also ich hatte heute definitiv einen Termin aber die Praxis hatte dann doch zu wegen Fasching. Dabei is noch gar net April  (schee wärs...)



Das ist gewiss eine Verschwörung der Zahnärzte gegen uns, war auch erst letzte Woche.
Ne im Ernst so was kann man erledige wenn das Wetter bescheiden ist, dann haben wir im Frühjahr ruhe und können uns auf die wichtigen Sachen im Leben konzentrieren.
War übrigens heute bei traumhaftem Wetter mit den Skiern am Sandplacken unterwegs.
Aber mit dem MTB geht da oben immer noch nichts. Auf dem kleinen Feldberg liegen 60 cm Schnee, solche Mengen habe ich noch nie im Taunus gesehen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Rampe (16. Februar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> (eigentlich wollte ich sagen, Hut ab, es gibt sicherlich wenige Frauen, die sich überhaupt bei dem Wetter heraustrauen)


Da gebe ich dir Recht, Anke ist schon ein harter Knochen, fällt nur nicht so auf wenn sie ständig jammert.



Everstyle schrieb:


> An der Eschbach/Erlenbach Tour hätte ich ein Interesse, muss aber abwarten wie ich heute Nachmittag den ZahDoc "überlebe"...



Na wie wars beim Dentalmetzger? 
Wegen Mittwoch werde ich Morgen nachmittag mit Karsten Telefonieren, am Computer bin ich dann nicht, Kontakt deshalb über k13.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Everstyle (16. Februar 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> ...Na wie wars beim Dentalmetzger? ...


Ich kam mir vor, wie ein Stück Sahara, dass für Probebohrungen eines Explorationsunternehmens freigegeben worden ist... Deshalb seht es zur Zeit nicht gut aus. Ich will aber morgen schauen, wie es mir gehen wird. Vielleicht ist es bis dahin wieder alles i. O.

E.


----------



## karsten13 (16. Februar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Deshalb seht es zur Zeit nicht gut aus. Ich will aber morgen schauen, wie es mir gehen wird. Vielleicht ist es bis dahin wieder alles i. O.



mein Beileid und gute Besserung. Meine ich wirklich ernst, Zahnarzt ist für mich die Hölle ...



Rampe schrieb:


> Wegen Mittwoch werde ich Morgen nachmittag mit Karsten Telefonieren, am Computer bin ich dann nicht, Kontakt deshalb über k13.



werd's dann hier posten, bin dabei. Werde Spikes nehmen, da hier im Flachland noch genügend Eisplatten rumliegen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (17. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> werd's dann hier posten, bin dabei. Werde Spikes nehmen, da hier im Flachland noch genügend Eisplatten rumliegen ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Bei entsprechend frühzeitigem Post bin ich evtl. dabei. Und Spikes habe ich auch noch drauf - vielleicht bringen die diesmal mehr als beim letzten Versuch .

Bis dahin,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (17. Februar 2010)

Danke!

Muss gestehen, dass nach der Nacht mir ganz gut geht, weshalb ich zur Zeit damit rechne, dass ich mitkomme. Ausser jmd. haut mir vorher noch eins in die Fre$$e rein, dann vermutlich nicht mehr 

Wichtig wäre nur für mich jetzt zu wissen, wo der Startpunkt und die Uhrzeit ist?

Gruß

E.style


----------



## karsten13 (17. Februar 2010)

Wir treffen uns heute Abend um 18:15 gegenüber der Endhaltestelle der U5 auf dem A.T.U Parkplatz.

@DBate: Wir könnten uns auch schon an der Flößerbrücke treffen, so 17:50.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (17. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @DBate: Wir könnten uns auch schon an der Flößerbrücke treffen, so 17:50.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Alles klar, bin dann um 17:50 dort. Bin gespannt, ob die Spikes diesmal etwas bringen - bei dem Tauwetter. Auf's Umrüsten habe ich gerade nähmlich keine Lust...


----------



## Everstyle (17. Februar 2010)

Coole Runde, war stramm zu tun...zumindest ging es mir so. Am Ende habe ich dann noch den RMV-Joker gezogen und bin von Hedderheim stadtwärts gefahren, war einfach platt. Aber, ich freue mich über diese sehr schöne GA-Einheit  (67% in GA, Durchschnitt bei 143, 2:40h)

Bis demnächst

E.


----------



## karsten13 (17. Februar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Am Ende habe ich dann noch den RMV-Joker gezogen und bin von Hedderheim stadtwärts gefahren, war einfach platt. Aber, ich freue mich über diese sehr schöne GA-Einheit  (67% in GA, Durchschnitt bei 143, 2:40h)



am Ende hab ich dann noch den Auto-Ar***loch-Joker gezogen, der hat mich mit max. 10 cm Abstand an der Konsti überholt. Da hatte ich dann auch Max. Speed (45) und Max. Puls (173) der gesamten Tour, als ich hinterher bin ... leider wurde die Ampel an der ich ihn hatte direkt grün - oder zum Glück ...

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Kommt das "Bank-Bild" noch?


----------



## DBate (18. Februar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Aber, ich freue mich über diese sehr schöne GA-Einheit  (67% in GA, Durchschnitt bei 143, 2:40h)
> 
> Bis demnächst
> 
> E.



Ja, war in der Tat eine nette GA Runde, allerdings frage ich mich, wieso Du so 'hochpulst'? Mein Durchschnitt lag bei 123 (max 156) .
Aber zum Ende haben mich meine Beine ganz schön fertig gemacht. Zur Strafe dafür habe ich sie für morgen früh zum Laufen verdonnert...

@karsten

Nicht ärgern, so Spinner wird man immer wieder treffen...

In diesem Sinne geniesse ich jetzt noch meine Ovomaltine und verabschiede mich in's Bett .

Greets,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (18. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Da hatte ich dann auch Max. Speed (45) und Max. Puls (173) der gesamten Tour...


ROFL ... wozu die Autofahrer nicht manchmal gut sind... bis nach Hause hattest du aber noch genug Auslauf zur Beruhigung...


DBate schrieb:


> Ja, war in der Tat eine nette GA Runde, allerdings frage ich mich, wieso Du so 'hochpulst'? Mein Durchschnitt lag bei 123 (max 156) ...


Ganz einfach, weil ich kein Spinning-Junkie bin  Oder anders ausgedrückt, mein HFmax liegt bei knapp 196, somit sind 133 in etwa meine Schwelle zu GA, nach oben hin geht sie bis knapp 165, von daher bewege ich mich in meinem ganz normalen Bereich. Die Durchschnittswerte von den letzten Jahren sind fast immer um die 133, ausser ich fahre zügiger, dann schon mal 141-144 (passiert aber eher auf kurzen Strecken von 3-4Std.)

E.style

p. s. Bild angeschaut, ist leider verschwommen, mache ich dann aber heute abend


----------



## karsten13 (22. Februar 2010)

Moin,

eigentlich möchte ich diese Woche 2x fahren, aber die Wetteraussichten sind ja echt grottig. Da wär mir Schnee lieber 

Wäre Mittwoch jemand dabei? Vorausgesetzt es schüttet nicht ...
Beruflich bedingt geht es bei mir erst ab 18:00 (Flößerbrücke), von sonstwo entsprechend später ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (22. Februar 2010)

Moin Karsten,

ja,

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (23. Februar 2010)

Servus,

ich kämpfe leider erneut mit dem "Explorationsunternehmen"... Interesse grundsätzlich jedoch vorhanden... Melde mich dann morgen wieder.

Gruß

E.


----------



## Bergziege. (24. Februar 2010)

@ Karsten
@ Everstyle,

fährt jemand von Euch heute?


----------



## Everstyle (24. Februar 2010)

Hola,

leider nicht... vlt. am WE...

Gruß

E.


----------



## karsten13 (24. Februar 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> @ Karsten
> @ Everstyle,
> 
> fährt jemand von Euch heute?



Sorry Jochen,

bin diese Woche leider nur bedingt online und deshalb kam der Post für mich zu spät ...
War mir auch bis zuletzt unschlüssig, ob ich bei dem Wetter raus mag.

Hab dann kurzfristig mit Anke den Süden von Ffm erkundet und es auch fast trocken bis nach Hause geschafft  . 
Die Gewitter sind auch gar nicht in Ffm angekommen.

Und wenn ich mir diesen Post so anschaue, war es eine gute Entscheidung, nicht in den Taunus zu fahren.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (25. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Sorry Jochen,
> 
> bin diese Woche leider nur bedingt online und deshalb kam der Post für mich zu spät ...


 

Macht  nix, ich wahr im nachhinein auch froh, daß ich nicht gefahren bin
  Bei dem Gewitter am Abend, hier in Oberursel 

  Habe aber am Mittwoch vormittag eine Runde bis zum Arbeiterweg gedreht.
  Es ist zwar überall eine geschlossene Altschnee-Eisdecke auf den Wegen vorhanden, aber mit Spikes fahrbar. Bei der warmen Witterung wirds ja jetzt jeden Tag besser.

  Nächsten Mittwoch muss ich leider arbeiten.

  Gruß

  Jochen


----------



## Rampe (26. Februar 2010)

Melde mich bis Dinstag ab, muss nochmal zum Skifahren.
Ob ich Mittwoch dann Zeit habe mitzufahren weiss ich noch nicht.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (26. Februar 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Melde mich bis Dinstag ab, muss nochmal zum Skifahren.



auf den Post hab ich schon gewartet 
Viel Spass und komm heil wieder!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (27. Februar 2010)

ich habs heute mal ne halbe stunde probiert und bin noch unterhalb des oberen maßbornwegs frustriert abgebogen in richtung hohemark zurück. tja, wer nicht hören will der muss fühlen...anscheinend muss ich wohl noch gute 14 tage warten


----------



## karsten13 (1. März 2010)

Neuer Anlauf ...

Wer hat Mittwoch Abend Zeit und Lust zu fahren?

Entweder Taunus (Spikes notwendig) oder alternativ ne Flachrunde (ohne Spikes), z. Bsp. Langener Waldsee. 

Äussert euch mal ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. März 2010)

Ich hab am Mittwoch eventuell was anderes vor, weiß aber selber noch nicht ob das klappt. Falls nicht wäre ich auf jeden Fall für eine Flachlandrunde zu erwärmen (Mangels Spikes)!


----------



## karsten13 (1. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich hab am Mittwoch eventuell was anderes vor, weiß aber selber noch nicht ob das klappt. Falls nicht wäre ich auf jeden Fall für eine Flachlandrunde zu erwärmen (Mangels Spikes)!



würde ich x-rossi heissen, würde ich Dich für diese konkrete Aussage glatt killen 

Ganz anderes Thema: Weiss jemand, was mit ghost48 los ist? Wollte ihn die ganze Zeit schon selbst fragen, aber nun hab ich grad seinen letzten WP-Eintrag gelesen: 





> Erstaunlich nette Trails rund um den Langener Waldsee. Würde ich morgen nicht operiert werde, könnte ich euch alle noch einholen!!! )



Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Neuer Anlauf ...
> 
> Wer hat Mittwoch Abend Zeit und Lust zu fahren?
> 
> ...


Solltet Ihr die Langener Flachlandrunde fahren und gegen 19:00 Uhr in Dtz. vorbeikommen, würde ich mich direkt mal anschließen ...


----------



## Everstyle (2. März 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> würde ich x-rossi heissen, würde ich Dich für diese konkrete Aussage glatt killen


Kommt selbst mir, dem seltenen Leser des Eisbären Threads bekannt vor... muahahahahha...

Ich bin auf alle Fälle raus, werde paar Leute vom Team Feldbergpatrouille bei mir zu Gast haben... die wollen alle irgendwie Bier trinken... kann ich echt nicht verstehen... 

E.


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. März 2010)

Hey, *du* hast zu Äußerungen aufgerufen  lässt sich im Laufe des Dienstags sicherlich konkretisieren 

Bezüglich ghost48: Keine allzu schlimme Sache, ist wahrscheinlich schnell wieder fit.


----------



## x-rossi (2. März 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> würde ich x-rossi heissen, würde ich Dich für diese konkrete Aussage glatt killen


mal ohne mist, bevor ich zu deinem post gekommen bin, hab ich wirklich genau ans morden gedacht


----------



## karsten13 (3. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Solltet Ihr die Langener Flachlandrunde fahren und gegen 19:00 Uhr in Dtz. vorbeikommen, würde ich mich direkt mal anschließen ...



sorry Volker, aber bei der Resonanz  lass ich es und fahr bei den Nachbarn mit ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. März 2010)

ist Erdi01 keine Resonanz oder wieviel Fahrer brauchst Du ?

Zum Thema faker: Ich schätze in den letzten Monaten bei zwanzig _eventuellen Willensbekundungen_ eine tatsächliche Mitfahrt. Oder waren es gar weniger?  Nicht mitgerechnet die ewige Jammerei: "Ich würd ja (vielleicht) gerne aber eigentlich gehts ja gar net weil mir der eine oder vielleicht doch der andere Pfurz quer sitzt


----------



## Everstyle (3. März 2010)

Google schrieb:


> ...Nicht mitgerechnet die ewige Jammerei: "Ich würd ja (vielleicht) gerne aber eigentlich gehts ja gar net weil mir der eine oder vielleicht doch der andere Pfurz quer sitzt


Sorry, kenne, will aber auch nicht die ganzen Einzelheiten genau kennen, um das beurteilen zu wollen, aber der Kommentar ist einfach zur geil...schmeiss mich hier gerade weg vor lachen...


----------



## Claudy (3. März 2010)

Ich finde es nicht sonderlich lustig, wenn Witzigkeit auf Kosten anderer Personen geht.


----------



## karsten13 (3. März 2010)

Google schrieb:


> weil mir der eine oder vielleicht doch der andere Pfurz quer sitzt



mein Beileid. Wäre aber für Dich und Dein Umfeld besser, wenn die Schei$e wieder unten rauskommt 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. März 2010)

Ei wer sich da wieder alls angesprochen fühlt  Da hab ich mich wochenlang zurückgehalten und bei der ersten Andeutung fallen se gleich über mich her 

Genug gebellt.


----------



## DBate (4. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ei wer sich da wieder alls angesprochen fühlt  Da hab ich mich wochenlang zurückgehalten und bei der ersten Andeutung fallen se gleich über mich her



So sind sie halt, die freundlichen AWBler .

*@karsten:*
Wäre ja gerne mitgekommen, nur leider habe ich Bereitschaftsdienst... 

Schöne Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## Google (4. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Genug gebellt.


 *Wuff!* Einer geht noch: Falls Du in der kommenden Saison Dich mal wieder bei uns einklinken willst, glaub ich erst daran wenn Du am Treffpunkt stehst.  

@Rest, weshalb regt Ihr Euch denn so auuuf???


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. März 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> So sind sie halt, die freundlichen AWBler .



Oha  Ich war beim Beitrag schreiben zwischendurch mal weg und in der Zwischenzeit gabs ja noch drei Beiträge. Halleluja 

@Google:


----------



## TRB (4. März 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Neuer Anlauf ...
> 
> ......oder alternativ ne Flachrunde (ohne Spikes), z. Bsp. Langener Waldsee.
> 
> ...



wäre da mal was am wochenende drin? 
hätte lust auf die langener waldsee tour, da ja ab samstag in den oberen lagen wieder mit schnee zu rechen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (8. März 2010)

Hey Hey,

wollte mich auch mal melden 

Habe jetzt soweit alles an Operationen und Brüchen übern Winter kuriert und bin ab Ende Juni wieder in Frankfurt 

Wollte nur mal fragen, ob dann go crazy wieder Mittwochs fährt? Dann würde ich mir einige Tage im Sommer frei nehmen (und jetzt eintragen) 

Wie geht es euch sonst so Claudy, x-rossi, Karsten und Everstyle ? 

Wenn ihr mal was plant, dank Bahncard 100 kann ich auch mal von Berlin runterkommen 

Und die 50   von gocrazy muss ich ja dann sowieso verbraten 

Beste Grüße 

Alex


----------



## sipaq (8. März 2010)

Wieso Mittwoch bei Go Crazy mitfahren, wenn Du auch eine delikate Trail-Tour von Everstyle oder mir serviert bekommen kannst?


----------



## Everstyle (8. März 2010)

Wer oder was ist GoCrazy??? 

Erstaunlich finde ich, dass du dich jetzt schon meldest, wenn du erst Ende Juni hier im Lande sein willst... Anders ausgedrückt, das ist ja schon fast eine "Liebeserklärung" an den Taunus. 

Was die Pläne anbetrifft, so gilt es wie immer, einfach Augen offen halten, AWB-Thread lesen, und eine Teilnahme (wenn es mal soweit sein sollte) anmelden.

Aber, was machst du denn für Brüche??? Klingt ja ganz schön krass...

Gruß

E.style


----------



## Xah88 (8. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wieso Mittwoch bei Go Crazy mitfahren, wenn Du auch eine delikate Trail-Tour von Everstyle oder mir serviert bekommen kannst?


 
Klingt gut, ihr seid wohl nicht bei Go Crazy? Naja, der Probeausflug dort hatte mir schon Spaß gemacht, besonders wenn man dann eben eine festen Tag hat, an dem man zu 100% weiß, das was stattfindet 




Everstyle schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist GoCrazy???
> 
> Erstaunlich finde ich, dass du dich jetzt schon meldest, wenn du erst Ende Juni hier im Lande sein willst... Anders ausgedrückt, das ist ja schon fast eine "Liebeserklärung" an den Taunus.
> 
> ...


 

Na dank meinen letzjährigen Konditionsrückstand wollte ich es dieses Jahr schon eher 2-4 mal die Woche krachen lassen...

Ich bin ja im Moment sogar in Frankfurt, aber nur noch bis zum 27.März, sprich den Frühling muss mein Bike in Berlin rollen und da is leider total Tote Hose, was schicke schnelle Trails angeht  Dann eben ab Ende Juni wieder bis Ende August (Frankfurt)..also auch eine schicke Zeit zum Biken 

Hatte mich halt im Dezember bei Blitzeis mal gemault und danach wollte das Handgelenk absolut nichtmehr so wie ich wollte -> Diagnose _gebrochen_..Und das noch kurz vor den Klausuren __
Und vor 3 Wochen habe ich mich noch am Zeh operieren lassen, damit der im Sommer keinen Ärger mehr macht ...

Also der Sommer kann kommen (endlich !)...

Was macht deine Cam, mal wieder schicke Videos gemacht?


----------



## sipaq (8. März 2010)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Klingt gut, ihr seid wohl nicht bei Go Crazy?


Nö. Wir können das besser alleine  und unsere Truppe ist auch nie so groß (mehr als zu siebt oder zu acht waren wir in 2009 nie, meist nur 2-3 Leute).


Xah88 schrieb:


> Naja, der Probeausflug dort hatte mir schon Spaß gemacht, besonders wenn man dann eben eine festen Tag hat, an dem man zu 100% weiß, das was stattfindet


Klar, aber bei uns lief eigentlich so gut wie jeden Mittwoch Abend was und wenn mal wider Erwarten nix läuft, kann der geneigte Leser ja immer noch bei GC mitfahren.


----------



## Everstyle (8. März 2010)

Ohje, das Handgelenk... Da hatte mein Kumpel mal ne OP. Seitdem tut es hin und wieder aus heiterem Himmel einfach so weh. Hoffentlich wächst ja bei dir dann alles schön zusammen. 

Was die AWB-Runden anbetrifft, falls du mitgelesen hast, wir bzw. insbesondere Karsten&Co sind in den letzten Monaten nahezu jeden Mittwoch gefahren. Manchmal waren aber die Wetterverhältnisse einfach zu heftig, so daß die AWB-Nighrtride-Touren ausgefallen sind. Zudem kamen noch diverse Abwesehnheiten dazu, und ich für mein Teil, fahre nicht nachts alleine in den Tauns. Ist einfach zu gefährlich im Falle von Verletzungen o. Ä. Mein Plan ist aber wie bisher mind. jeden Mittwoch zu fahren. Dazu kommen noch Touren am WE. Hier muss ich aber schauen, wie diese sich mit meinen persönlichen Ziele vereinbaren lassen. Also, wie sagt immer x-rossi "trainiere hart!, erhole dich härter!" 

p. s. neue Videos sind am Start, aber nicht sooo spektakulär, wie manch anderes aus Tirol. Ausserdem ist meine Kiste so lahm, dass ich mir deshalb eine neue bestellt habe. Jetzt habe ich alle Einzelteile da, es fehlt nur noch die GraKa. Dann bin ich auch in der Lage die Vids vernüftig zu schneiden etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (8. März 2010)

hi Xah88 

gute besserung erst mal!

du wirst mich nicht wieder erkennen. ich habe 50 kg abgenommen, bin wieder auf dem alten wettkampfgewicht und mein rad hat jetzt deine farbe 

zusÃ¤tzlich zum taunus, kannst du dich bei zeiten zusammen mit mir auch gerne mal richtung darmstadt in den odenwald verirren. der darmstÃ¤dter stadtwald ist nicht zu verachten.

diese einladung gilt Ã¼brigens auch fÃ¼r alle AWB'ler. wir kÃ¶nnen darmstadt mit den rÃ¤dern in 1,5-2h anfahren oder uns mit den autos dort am parkplatz restaurant bÃ¶lle treffen  oder halt s-bahn. hin- und rÃ¼ckfahrt kosten aber 15 â¬. kann man sich 1-2x im monat aber schon gÃ¶nnen, oder? ich mein, dafÃ¼r gibts mtb-genuÃ ohne ende 

auf jeden fall hat der odenwald dort ein richtig irres gelÃ¤nde. da muss einem mtb'ler das herz aufgehen.

grÃ¼Ãe
rossi


----------



## TRB (8. März 2010)

ich bin dabei, demnächst auch "voll-gefedert"...ist schließlich meine heimat.

ich habe mich samstagnachmittag mal auf zum langener waldsee gemacht und musste feststellen das sich bis zum heutigen tage mein rechter fußzeh noch nicht komplett erholt hat


----------



## Xah88 (8. März 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hi Xah88
> 
> gute besserung erst mal!
> 
> du wirst mich nicht wieder erkennen. ich habe 50 kg abgenommen, bin wieder auf dem alten wettkampfgewicht und mein rad hat jetzt deine farbe



50 kg, wie krass ist das denn? Respekt und Anerkennung..is ja echt der Wahnsinn -> Gratulation.

Bein Bike ist jetzt dunkelblau-matt oder hast du dir ein neues gegönnt?



x-rossi schrieb:


> zusätzlich zum taunus, kannst du dich bei zeiten zusammen mit mir auch gerne mal richtung darmstadt in den odenwald verirren. der darmstädter stadtwald ist nicht zu verachten.



Ich habe ne Bahncard 100, ich kann also gerne öfters mit in den Odenwald kommen  "alter ego" hatte mir auch oft davon vorgeschwärmt, aber der ist ja leider im Moment im Ausland...

Wenn was ganz cooles ensteht und die Klausuren noch fern sind, kann ich auch mal so runterkommen...Würde mir dann halt ein Hotel für ne Nacht nehmen oder sowas 
Bin jetzt noch bis Ende März in Ffm, aber die Zeit muss mein Zeh noch heilen und der Frühling is ja auch nochmal unter die Bettdecke gekrochen ^^



Everstyle schrieb:


> wir bzw. insbesondere Karsten&Co sind in den letzten Monaten nahezu jeden Mittwoch gefahren. ...
> Mein Plan ist aber wie bisher mind. jeden Mittwoch zu fahren. Dazu kommen noch Touren am WE.



Naja, letztes Jahr war Karsten ja auch noch bei Gocrazy... Ach das schlimmste ist, dass ich die Bahnfahrten zwischen Berlin und Frankfurt immer Bikefilme wie Virtuous, Kranked 8 und Co schaue...da könnt man fast heulen, wenn man aus dem Zugfenster schaut und verschniete Landschaft ohne Berge und Hügel sieht  ....


Greetz Alex

P´s die Pozilei hat sich nochmal wegen der roten Fußgängerampel gemeldet -> Aufbauseminar + Probezeitverlängerung und ne Gesamtrechnung inkl Aufbauseminar von insgesamt 550  ... (der der den Typen von Tokio-Hotel verprügelt hat, sodass der jetzt ne fette Narbe quer übern Kopf hat, hat vom Gericht 400  ohne Bewährung bekommen...ne Fußgängerampel kostet mehr)


----------



## x-rossi (8. März 2010)

quatsch 50 kilo  aber mach die null weg, dann passts schon. und es ist ein neues bike mit mehr federweg im aufbau.

und du musst 550  dafür berappen, weil du über eine rote fußgängerampel gelaufen bist


----------



## Xah88 (9. März 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> quatsch 50 kilo  aber mach die null weg, dann passts schon. und es ist ein neues bike mit mehr federweg im aufbau.
> 
> und du musst 550  dafür berappen, weil du über eine rote fußgängerampel gelaufen bist



Mit dem Bike gefahren...geschoben wären es 10 oder 15   gewesen


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. März 2010)

Hey xah!
Ein Aufbauseminar für ne rote Ampel?! Scheiss Behördenwillkür, die ticken ja nicht mehr ganz richtig. Aber die Aktion hat nix mit deinen Verletzungen zu tun oder?
Auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung, da haste dir ja einiges eingefangen.


----------



## DBate (9. März 2010)

AWB Tour am Mittwoch anybody?


----------



## Xah88 (9. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hey xah!
> Ein Aufbauseminar für ne rote Ampel?! Scheiss Behördenwillkür, die ticken ja nicht mehr ganz richtig. Aber die Aktion hat nix mit deinen Verletzungen zu tun oder?
> Auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung, da haste dir ja einiges eingefangen.


 
Danke dir  ... Die Glücksfälle waren aber alle unterschiedlich von einander 

@ Rossi: Was baustn dir auf? Also welchen Rahmen, Gabel etc. ?


----------



## x-rossi (9. März 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> ich bin dabei, demnächst auch "voll-gefedert"...ist schließlich meine heimat.


hab ich glatt überlesen, 'tschuldige! kommst du ursprünglich aus darmstadt und kennst dich dort gut aus?



Xah88 schrieb:


> Mit dem Bike gefahren...geschoben wären es 10 oder 15   gewesen


sauber. berlin, oder wat? heftiges pflaster. nö, da mach ich keinen urlaub mehr ^^



Xah88 schrieb:


> @ Rossi: Was baustn dir auf? Also welchen Rahmen, Gabel etc. ?


komplettrad specialized pitch, zerlegt in alle einzelteile.

auch den ghetto-dämpfer hab ich rausgeworfen, weil der durch den federweg rauscht, keine plattform hat und zum durchschlagen neigt. einen dämpferwechsel würde ich übrigens jedem empfehlen der der meinung ist, das heck wäre irgendwie zu weich oder zu sonstirgendwas 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434736&page=31


----------



## sipaq (9. März 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> AWB Tour am Mittwoch anybody?


Ich hätte echt mal wieder Bock und wohl auch Zeit.

Wo wollen wir denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (9. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich hätte echt mal wieder Bock und wohl auch Zeit.
> 
> Wo wollen wir denn fahren?



Ich bin für alles offen. Ob der Taunus mit Spikes halbwegs fahrbar ist?


----------



## sipaq (9. März 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Ich bin für alles offen. Ob der Taunus mit Spikes halbwegs fahrbar ist?


Ich denke schon, auf jeden Fall besser als ohne Spikes. Ich muss nur noch wieder Spikes aufziehen. Außerdem wäre es mir lieb, wenn wir erst um 18.30 Uhr starten könnten, dann muss ich nicht so extrem von der Arbeit hetzen. Klingt das okay für Dich?


----------



## TRB (9. März 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hab ich glatt überlesen, 'tschuldige! kommst du ursprünglich aus darmstadt und kennst dich dort gut aus?



ein wenig südlicher, bensheim um genau zu sagen, wenn dir der ort ein begriff ist.


----------



## x-rossi (9. März 2010)

wenn man auf dem vogesenweg richtung heidelberg fährt, kommt man da wohl irgendwie vorbei, gell?


----------



## Everstyle (9. März 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> AWB Tour am Mittwoch anybody?


Negativ, bin gedanklich schon im Anflug auf Innsbruck...


----------



## DBate (9. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, auf jeden Fall besser als ohne Spikes. Ich muss nur noch wieder Spikes aufziehen. Außerdem wäre es mir lieb, wenn wir erst um 18.30 Uhr starten könnten, dann muss ich nicht so extrem von der Arbeit hetzen. Klingt das okay für Dich?



Alles klar, 1830 Hohemark klingt für mich ok. Bis denne.


----------



## DBate (9. März 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Negativ, bin gedanklich schon im Anflug auf Innsbruck...



Na dann einfach mal einen gedanklichen 'Go Around' fahren, morgen zum Biken kommen, und danach erneut Richtung Innsbruck aufbrechen .

Alternativ wünsche ich schon mal viel Spass dort unten!

Greets,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (11. März 2010)

Hat Spaß gemacht gestern. Aufgrund von Lichtproblemen meinerseits (hatte vergessen die DX und die Tesla aufzuladen) sind wir nicht allzuweit gefahren. Nur von Hohemark über ein paar Trails zum Marmorstein und der Jupitersäule und dann wieder zurück.

Mir hats aber auch schon gereicht. Ich merke, dass ich 2,5 Monate nicht auf dem Bike war. Muss jetzt wieder mehr tun, damit ihr mich im Sommer nicht völlig abhängt.


----------



## TRB (11. März 2010)

um nochmal kurz auf ein völlig aneres Thema zu kommen. Warum hat der Fahrrad Böttgen einen so schlechten Ruf weg? Liegt es an der Inkompetenz der Verkäufer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (11. März 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> Warum hat der Fahrrad Böttgen einen so schlechten Ruf weg? Liegt es an der Inkompetenz der Verkäufer?



ja daran auch! Aber auch an der Preispolitik und der Werkstattleistung! (wobei andere ehemals als sehr gut getestete Bikeshops in Frankfurt aktuell auch mal sauschlecht sein können)


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. März 2010)

Werkstätten  Wer die mal "von innen" gesehen hat und Ahnung hat... ich halte es da frei nach einem bekannten Spruch: Traue keiner Schraube die du nicht selbst reingedreht hast.


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (11. März 2010)

Schönen guten abend ihr Lieben! 
Ich wohne seit 4 Monaten in Neuenhain und kenne mich leider noch nich so gut aus im Revier. Wollte mal fragen wann und wo ihr so fahrt, und ob man da mal mitfahren könnte evtl....


----------



## DBate (12. März 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> um nochmal kurz auf ein völlig aneres Thema zu kommen. Warum hat der Fahrrad Böttgen einen so schlechten Ruf weg? Liegt es an der Inkompetenz der Verkäufer?



Moin.

Meine Erfahrungen bei Böttgen:


inkompetente Beratung
äussert unfreundlich, und dies als ich mich für ein Bike mit einem Preis >4.000 interessiert habe - nicht für einen Ersatzschlauch
... dabei wollte man mir dann Ware aus der Vorsaison zu einem völlig überzogenen Preis verkaufen

Und ich war mehr als ein mal im Laden, dachte mir, ich hätte vielleicht einen schlechten Tag erwischt. Gekauft habe ich letztendlich nichts dort - und werde es nie tun. Wer nicht mit Service und Kompetenz glänzt, verdient es nicht weiter am Markt zu bestehen (zumindest bekommt der Laden nichts von meinem Geld).

Aber: Das ist alles meine persönliche Meinung - Andere mögen andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## DBate (12. März 2010)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Schönen guten abend ihr Lieben!
> Ich wohne seit 4 Monaten in Neuenhain und kenne mich leider noch nich so gut aus im Revier. Wollte mal fragen wann und wo ihr so fahrt, und ob man da mal mitfahren könnte evtl....



Moin,

AWB Touren finden meist Mittwochs statt, in der Regel um 1800 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark. Manchmal dann auch am Wochenende.

Die Termine werden meist rechtzeitig hier im Thread angekündigt; einfach mal reinschauen.

Bis demnächst,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (12. März 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> AWB Touren finden meist Mittwochs statt, in der Regel um 1800 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark. Manchmal dann auch am Wochenende.
> 
> Die Termine werden meist rechtzeitig hier im Thread angekündigt; einfach mal reinschauen.


@Chiefwiggum82

Und wenn Du hier nichts siehst, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass wir nicht fahren. Also ggf. einfach mal nachfragen. Falls Du nicht weiß wo Oberursel Hohemark ist, hab ich Dir mal einen Link beigesteuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (13. März 2010)

Ich danke euch, werd demnächst wenns passt mal vorbeischauen...bis denne


----------



## Everstyle (13. März 2010)

Servus Heimat,

mein "go around" hat mich bis nach Vinschgau verschlagen, weshalb ich euch mit diesem Foto einfach nur neidisch machen muss 





Auf der Sonnenseite sind es gemütliche 14-18 Grad! In Verbindung mit knackigen Anstiegen kein Problem für ein Sommertrikot  Auf der Schattenseite dagegen sind es weiterhin 2-8 Grad. 

Das Einzige, was micht jetzt nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass bei mir eine Erkältung im Kommen ist. Nicht so gut, mal schauen, wann es vorbeigeht... 

E.style

p. s. Böttgen ist eine einzige Katastrophe!!! Auch ich habe denen zwei/drei Mal eine Chance geben, aussichtslos!!! (dazu gibt es auch einen Thread hier: Bikeshops in Ffm oder so-->SuFu)
p. s. s. @ Chief: für den AWB Thread gilt wie immer: reinschauen, mitlesen, Teilnahme posten, mitfahren, Spaß haben, glücklich sein!!!


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. März 2010)

Sack!!


----------



## Bergziege. (16. März 2010)

*AWB Mittwoch 18 Uhr*

jemand Lust ?, ich wollte eher flach als hoch fahren.
oben noch Schnee und Eis, dazwischen matschig.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## sipaq (16. März 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> *AWB Mittwoch 18 Uhr*
> 
> jemand Lust ?, ich wollte eher flach als hoch fahren.
> oben noch Schnee und Eis, dazwischen matschig.


Wenn wir es auf 18.45 Uhr oder 19 Uhr verlegen könnten, wäre ich dabei. Braucht man aktuell untenrum noch Spikes?


----------



## Bergziege. (16. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wenn wir es auf 18.45 Uhr oder 19 Uhr verlegen könnten, wäre ich dabei. Braucht man aktuell untenrum noch Spikes?



unter 400 HM sind keine Spikes mehr erforderlich.
Treffen um 19 Uhr Hohemark oder irgendwo in Frankfurt ist für mich OK.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## sipaq (16. März 2010)

19 Uhr Hohemark wäre super. Ich lass wahrscheinlich die Spikes drauf, weil die Zeit nicht reicht um sie wieder runterzumachen. Muss ich halt etwas langsamer fahren.


----------



## Bergziege. (17. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> 19 Uhr Hohemark wäre super. Ich lass wahrscheinlich die Spikes drauf, weil die Zeit nicht reicht um sie wieder runterzumachen. Muss ich halt etwas langsamer fahren.


 

Jo, dann fahr ich auch noch einmal mit Spikes.
  Bitte Lampe aufladen.

  Gruß Jochen


----------



## sipaq (17. März 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Jo, dann fahr ich auch noch einmal mit Spikes.
> Bitte Lampe aufladen.


So machen wir es. Wenn ich noch ein bißchen Zeit rauskitzeln kann, werd ich zumindest hinten schon mal meinen Fat Albert aufziehen.


----------



## Bergziege. (17. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> So machen wir es. Wenn ich noch ein bißchen Zeit rauskitzeln kann, werd ich zumindest hinten schon mal meinen Fat Albert aufziehen.



Ja was nun, mit oder ohne Spikes.
Ich würde lieber ohne fahren und dafür nicht so hoch.
Ich mag das Abrollgeräusch nicht mehr hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (17. März 2010)

Bei mir ist das ein reines Zeitproblem. Mehr als den Hinterradwechsel bekomm ich nicht hin, eventuell nicht mal den.


----------



## Bergziege. (18. März 2010)

so, zurück von der Runde über Sandplacken und Fuchsi. Liegt immer noch Schnee auf den Trails. Mussten im Käsbachtal wegen hohem Schnee teilweise schieben. Das wird noch ein paar Tage dauern bis alles getaut ist.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## sipaq (18. März 2010)

Jo, super-Tour gestern, nur Käsbachtal und unteren Maasbornweg sollte man echt noch meiden.


----------



## sipaq (22. März 2010)

Wie siehts denn diese Woche mit AWB-Biken aus?

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Bock auf die erste Nicht-Spike-Tour im Taunus in diesem Jahr. Allerdings kann ich (arbeitsbedingt) wie in der letzten Woche erst ab 19 Uhr. Hat irgendwer Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## TRB (22. März 2010)

so, ich will meine erste diesjährige taunustour am kommenden wochenende starten. irgend wer interesse? ich bin vollkommen flexibel ob samstag oder sonntag, freitag allerdings erst ab 16 uhr, wobei das dann eher nicht wirklich interessant wäre bei 18 uhr dunkelheit. 

also wer hat interesse?


----------



## Rampe (22. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn diese Woche mit AWB-Biken aus?
> 
> Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Bock auf die erste Nicht-Spike-Tour im Taunus in diesem Jahr. Allerdings kann ich (arbeitsbedingt) wie in der letzten Woche erst ab 19 Uhr. Hat irgendwer Lust mitzukommen?



Habe vor am Mittwoch zu fahren, allerdings früher am Abend so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr HM, sollte das nicht klappen kann ich mich noch mal bei dir melden, habe noch deine Mobilnummer.


----------



## sipaq (23. März 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> so, ich will meine erste diesjährige taunustour am kommenden wochenende starten. irgend wer interesse? ich bin vollkommen flexibel ob samstag oder sonntag, freitag allerdings erst ab 16 uhr, wobei das dann eher nicht wirklich interessant wäre bei 18 uhr dunkelheit.
> 
> also wer hat interesse?


Freitag nach der Arbeit wär sicherlich nicht schlecht. 16 Uhr schaff ich aber nicht, 16.30 aber schon. Ein Licht hätte ich auch für Dich.


----------



## TRB (23. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Freitag nach der Arbeit wär sicherlich nicht schlecht. 16 Uhr schaff ich aber nicht, 16.30 aber schon. Ein Licht hätte ich auch für Dich.



wenn ich ehrlich bin simon, ist mir die nummer ein wenig zu heikel. nach dem langen winter, mit licht, meine erste tour und das noch auf wegen die ich gute 3 1/2 monate nicht gefahren bin und die mir (vielleicht) auf anhieb nicht mehr so geläufig sind, ist eher nicht so mein fall.

samstag, sonntag gerne, wie schaut es da bei dir/euch aus?


----------



## Everstyle (23. März 2010)

M0in,

ich bin die ganze Zeit wg. dem guten Wetter am überlegen, ob ich morgen mitkommen soll. Allerdings habe ich keine Lust auf Spikes. Was könnte man fahren? gibt es schon Ideen? Zudem, wer würde sonst noch mitkommen?

Gruß

E.style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (23. März 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> ich bin die ganze Zeit wg. dem guten Wetter am überlegen, ob ich morgen mitkommen soll. Allerdings habe ich keine Lust auf Spikes. Was könnte man fahren? gibt es schon Ideen? Zudem, wer würde sonst noch mitkommen?


Spikes brauchst Du morgen sicher nicht. Ich hab gerade eben auch vorne wieder meinen Fat Albert draufgezogen. Schon letzte Woche Mittwoch war es so, dass zumindest auf der Herzberg-Seite bis ca. 600m Höhe kaum bis gar kein Schnee/Eis mehr lag. Und eine Woche weiteres Tauwetter hat sicher nicht dafür gesorgt, dass da viel liegengeblieben ist.

Einen konkreten Plan für morgen Abend hab ich auch noch nicht, aber man könnte ja z.B. folgendes fahren:

Hohemark - Lindenberg - Herzberg - Blauer Punkt - (ggf. Marmorstein) - Saalburg - Rosskopf - Sandplacken - Japaner - Hohemark

Sagt Dir das zu? Wärst Du ab 19 Uhr dabei? ich will nicht allein fahren


----------



## sipaq (23. März 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Habe vor am Mittwoch zu fahren, allerdings früher am Abend so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr HM, sollte das nicht klappen kann ich mich noch mal bei dir melden, habe noch deine Mobilnummer.


Klar, ich würde auch lieber früher fahren, aber das geht arbeitsbedingt nicht. Wär aber natürlich cool, wenn wir zusammenfahren könnten. Mit mehreren Leuten ists immer lustiger.


----------



## DBate (24. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Einen konkreten Plan für morgen Abend hab ich auch noch nicht, aber man könnte ja z.B. folgendes fahren:
> 
> Hohemark - Lindenberg - Herzberg - Blauer Punkt - (ggf. Marmorstein) - Saalburg - Rosskopf - Sandplacken - Japaner - Hohemark
> 
> Sagt Dir das zu? Wärst Du ab 19 Uhr dabei? ich will nicht allein fahren



Ich würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber erst morgen nachmittag sagen, ob es klappt. Würde mich dann entsprechend per SMS bei Dir melden. 1900 wäre dann für mich auch OK.

Bis denne,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (24. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hohemark - Lindenberg - Herzberg - Blauer Punkt - (ggf. Marmorstein) - Saalburg - Rosskopf - Sandplacken - Japaner - Hohemark
> 
> Sagt Dir das zu? Wärst Du ab 19 Uhr dabei? ich will nicht allein fahren


Yep, das würde mir zusagen, auch wenn die Uhrzeit für mich schon ziemlich spät ist. Aber ich habe Lust heute zu fahren und gegen eine gemütliche Runde hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Zudem habe ich auch keine Lust alleine zu fahren. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Boden ziemlich nass ist, nicht wahr? d. h. am besten Regenhose anziehen, oder?


----------



## sipaq (24. März 2010)

Letzte Woche war es teilweise noch recht feucht aufgrund des Tauwetters, aber z.T. auch staubtrocken an den Stellen wo das Tauwasser nicht langläuft. Ich denke, heute Abend wird es ähnlich sein, denn seit Sonntag hat es ja nicht mehr geregnet und die Sonne gestern und heute hat sicherlich einiges nochmal abgetrocknet.

Wirklich schön ist übrigens gerade ein Blick auf die Feldberg-Cam. Aktuell hats da Sonne und 9,4°C und es sind nur noch drei kleine Schneehaufen oben auf dem Plateau erkennbar, von denen wohl 1-2 den heutigen Abend nicht mehr erleben werden


----------



## Rampe (24. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Klar, ich würde auch lieber früher fahren, aber das geht arbeitsbedingt nicht. Wär aber natürlich cool, wenn wir zusammenfahren könnten. Mit mehreren Leuten ists immer lustiger.



Stimmt! Fahre jetzt schon mal los, komme später vielleicht noch zur Hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (24. März 2010)

@ Everstyle

DBate hat mir gerade eine SMS geschickt, dass er es bis 19 Uhr nicht zur Hohemark schafft. Somit sind wir wohl zu zweit bzw. zu dritt, falls Rampe noch bei uns vorbei schaut.


----------



## Everstyle (24. März 2010)

Alles klar, fahre gleich mit der Bahn los, bis später!

E.


----------



## DBate (25. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> @ Everstyle
> 
> DBate hat mir gerade eine SMS geschickt, dass er es bis 19 Uhr nicht zur Hohemark schafft. Somit sind wir wohl zu zweit bzw. zu dritt, falls Rampe noch bei uns vorbei schaut.



Sorry Jungs, bei mir hat's heute nur für's Studio gereicht. Hoffe Ihr hattet Spass (aber davon gehe ich schwer aus).


----------



## sipaq (25. März 2010)

Jo, war lustig. Wir haben die geplante Tour nicht ganz geschafft, was wohl am gemütlichen Tempo daumen, einigen Umfahrungen von Wegsperrungen und umfangreichen Erlebnis-Berichten lag.

Gefahren sind wir Hohemark - Goldgrube - Lindenberg - Metzgerpfad - Herzberg - Blauer Punkt - Goldgrube - Leitplankentrail - Kliniktrail - Hohemark


----------



## Everstyle (25. März 2010)

Die Runde gestern Abend war cool  

Endlich wieder im Taunus fahren können, ohne gleich durch 20cm Schnee oder mit Spikes auf Eisplatten rumeiern müssen...aahhh...das tut gut.... War auch positiv überrascht, wie relativ trocken die Wege waren. Nur die viele herumliegende Äste und Bäume, die jetzt durch die Stürme gefallen sind, stellen teilweise ein Risiko dar. 

Hier noch ein Foto von unserem Prof. Dr. Simon Vulkanisaticus bei der Arbeit


----------



## sipaq (26. März 2010)

Hat irgendwer Lust morgen so zwischen 13.30 Uhr und 14 Uhr an der Hohemark für ein kleines Taunusründchen zu starten? Wenn ja, dann bitte Interesse hier im Fred oder per PN äußern.


----------



## wartool (26. März 2010)

Wo bleiben eingentlich unsere Inselurlauber? Die werden doch wohl nicht an den Sonnenliegen festgebruzzelt sein?? *gg*

@Sipaq morgen regnets - *igitt*


----------



## sipaq (26. März 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> @Sipaq morgen regnets - *igitt*


Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung.


----------



## Everstyle (26. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung.


Falsch, es gibt keine schlechte Kleidung, sondern nur schlechte Ausreden!!!


----------



## karsten13 (26. März 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Falsch, es gibt keine schlechte Kleidung, sondern nur schlechte Ausreden!!!



meine Ausrede ist leider ziemlich gut: Seit 3 Tagen krank geschrieben, huste mir immer noch die Seele aus dem Leib 



wartool schrieb:


> Wo bleiben eingentlich unsere Inselurlauber? Die werden doch wohl nicht an den Sonnenliegen festgebruzzelt sein?? *gg*



leider net 
Guckst Du hier: Bericht, Bilder.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (27. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer Lust morgen so zwischen 13.30 Uhr und 14 Uhr an der Hohemark für ein kleines Taunusründchen zu starten? Wenn ja, dann bitte Interesse hier im Fred oder per PN äußern.


ich machs mal andersherum 
_
ich würde ja gerne_  ... ab 14:00 mitfahren, wenn ich nicht noch geburtstagsgeschenke organisieren müsste. aber lasse gerne den typ "erst das vergnügen, dann die arbeit" raushängen, und falle lieber auf dem rückweg verdreckt in den einzigen shop an der konsti ein, den ich für die art geschenke kenne. es soll ein modellpassagierfugzeug aus metall in 1:400 oder 1:500 werden. oder was halt da ist von einer bestimmten airline.

oder kennt ihr rund um die zeil ein paar läden, wo man auch mal ein bike ins parterre schieben kann und nicht angst haben muss im 6. stockwerk dass es geklaut wird?

meine tour beginnt ab parkplatz also so gegen 11:00 und ich wäre gerne zwischen 45-60 minuten oben auf dem feldberg. vielleicht gönne ich mir nach der hatz auch noch einen großen pott milchkaffee und kaiserschmarrn. hat wer lust, so früh und etwas schneller zu fahren?

regenkleidung hätte ich ja, aber eine viel bessere ausrede, um 14:00 nicht fahren zu können ^^

grüße
rossi

p.s. ist übrigens die erste taunus-tour dieses jahr


----------



## x-rossi (27. März 2010)

ich muss jetzt los, wenn ich es von offenbach aus bis zur hohemark bei diesem wind noch pünktlich bis 11:00 schaffen möchte.

bis dann (oder auch nicht).


----------



## sipaq (28. März 2010)

Um 13.30 Uhr war ich gestern (dank Regen) nicht im Taunus, bin dann aber spontan mit einem Kumpel nochmal um 15:45 Uhr in Frankfurt gestartet und war um 18:45 Uhr wieder zurück. Wir sind nur kurz über Hohemark und Emminghaushütte hoch zum Altkönig und dann den Haarder Weg wieder runter bis zu den Hünerbergwiesen. Am Schluss dann noch Kliniktrail und City-Trail und gut wars.

Hat riesig Spaß gemacht und ging erstaunlich gut. War aber doch _'ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht. Am Ende sahen wir aus wie eine riesige Kugel Straciatella


----------



## Claudy (28. März 2010)

GuckGuck liebes WiPo Team,

endlich konnte ich mich aufraffen, meine gesammelten Zypern Punkte einzutragen. David; keine Sorge , du bleibst natürlich unsere Nr. 1 im Team .

Ansonsten; nach meiner Zwangspause (Popo auf Eis) gehts mir wieder gut. Zypern war wie immer wunderschön. Nun fällt es mir schwer, mich an das kalte Wetter und die Bäume ohne Blätter zu gewöhnen.  

Liebe Grüße
Anke


----------



## sipaq (29. März 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ansonsten; nach meiner Zwangspause (Popo auf Eis) gehts mir wieder gut. Zypern war wie immer wunderschön. Nun fällt es mir schwer, mich an das kalte Wetter und die Bäume ohne Blätter zu gewöhnen.


Willkommen zurück!

Gott sei Dank kommt der Frühling ja mittlerweile mit Riesenschritten. Und damit uns da nichts entgeht, gibt es wieder eine

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:30  Hohemark
*(ich kann leider nicht früher)​

*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender  Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei  völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können, denn ab 19.40 Uhr dürfte es unter den Bäumen dunkel werden (Sonnenuntergang ist 19:55 Uhr).


 Tempo: mittel (Level  2)
 Dauer: ca. 3 h
 Wetter: wetter.de sagt keinen Regen voraus, wetter.com und hr-online.de schon, weswegen wir das Ganze ggf. etwas abkürzen oder weniger trailig gestalten, wenns zu feucht und damit auf den Trails zu glitschig wird.
Bitte hier um Rückmeldung, wer mitfährt.


----------



## Chris360 (29. März 2010)

Ich werds versuchen, kanns aber nicht garantieren. 

Ich würde mit einem Stumpjumper Elite kommen.

Gruss,

Chris


----------



## sipaq (29. März 2010)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Ich werds versuchen, kanns aber nicht garantieren.


Ok. 



Chris360 schrieb:


> Ich würde mit einem Stumpjumper Elite kommen.


Macht ja nichts!


----------



## sod (29. März 2010)

Moin die Dame und Herren,

ich melde mich auch mal aus der Winterversenkung zurück.
Mir ist das Wetter zwischenzeitlich so auf den Senkel gegangen, dass ich mich geistig erstmal ganz vom Taunus getrennt hatte.
Außerdem habe ich auch ein paar WPC-Einträge verpennt. (für Claudy hät's eh net gereicht)

Diesen Mittwoch wird es wegen Spätschicht bei mir nix.
Nächste Woche ist es wohl dann mal wieder so weit.
Ich hoffe dann natürlich wie immer auf eine WAB-Tour mit maximal 400hm und 9er Schnitt.

Gruß


----------



## Chris360 (29. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Macht ja nichts!



Haha 

Man muss doch zu seinem Heimatland stehen, deswegen Specialized


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (29. März 2010)

sod schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist es wohl dann mal wieder so weit.
> Ich hoffe dann natürlich wie immer auf eine WAB-Tour mit maximal 400hm und 9er Schnitt.


Also wenn Ihr da so einen Stress machen wollt, dann komm ich nicht mehr mit!!!


----------



## TRB (29. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Wir sind nur kurz über Hohemark und Emminghaushütte hoch zum Altkönig und...



daran hab ich mich gesternmittag bei meiner ersten diesjährigen taunus tour auch mal versucht und muss sagen das bei mir die form noch nciht wirklich akzeptabel ist. die nächsten wochen denke ich werde ich mal gut für mich alleine trainieren um dann so gegen ende april bei euch wieder einzusteigen.


----------



## sipaq (29. März 2010)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie Du gestern drauf warst, aber meine Wenigkeit und mein Mitfahrer Tobias sind da jetzt auch nicht wirklich hochgespurtet. Eine Trink- und Durchschnaufpause an der Emminghaushütte und unterhalb der Weißen Mauer war dringend notwendig, sonst wär gar nichts mehr gegangen. Also Sommerform hab ich definitiv noch nicht...


----------



## TRB (29. März 2010)

da bin ich aber beruhigt


----------



## Chris360 (29. März 2010)

Ich sag morgen noch einmal Bescheid. ob ich kommen kann, da mein Fahrrad noch ein wenig aufbereitet wird und ich noch nicht weiß, wann ich in die Heimat fliege.

Gruss,

Chris


----------



## Everstyle (30. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> ... Also Sommerform hab ich definitiv noch nicht...


DB würde jetzt sagen, "...Mister Understatement..."  so lahm, warst du letzten Mittwoch auch nicht.

Jedenfalls, das super geile Wetter von heute hat bei mir absolut die Lust auf Biken geweckt, weshalb die Chancen gut stehen, dass ich morgen dabei bin. Muss nur noch hier im Büro was klären...

E.style

p. s. mein neuer PC ist seit gestern fertig  Es ist ein i5 750 mit 4GB RAM und einer Sapphire Toxic 5850 auf einem Asus P7P55D Board geworden. Jetzt werde ich in den nächsten Tagen den ganzen Mist, den man so braucht installieren und mich dann eeeeeendlich an das Schneiden der Videos dran machen... mal schauen, was dabei so rauskommt...

p. s. s. Transalp mal anders: http://wwwappiat.wordpress.com/2010/03/28/ski-transalp/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (30. März 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> DB würde jetzt sagen, "...Mister Understatement..."  so lahm, warst du letzten Mittwoch auch nicht.


Lahm bin ich nicht, das stimmt, aber ich merk halt schon, dass mir die Dauerkondition noch fehlt. Im letzten Sommer hab ich nach der Anfahrt aus Frankfurt an der Emminghaushütte noch nicht geschnauft wie ein Rhinozeros 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Jedenfalls, das super geile Wetter von heute hat bei mir absolut die Lust auf Biken geweckt, weshalb die Chancen gut stehen, dass ich morgen dabei bin. Muss nur noch hier im Büro was klären...


Klasse! 
Je mehr wir sind, desto besser.

PS: Ich war gestern nochmal kurz abends an der Emminghaushütte und bin dann wieder zurück nach Frankfurt. Ich dachte ich könnte noch ein paar WiPo-Punkte sammeln, aber der ist ja seit gestern Geschichte.


----------



## Chris360 (30. März 2010)

Servus,

wie schauts denn aus im Taunus? Sind meine S-Works Reifen ausreichend oder sollten es Nobbys sein?

Chris


----------



## sipaq (30. März 2010)

Ich kenn Deine S-Works Reifen (von Specialized?) nicht. Im Augenblick ist es auf jeden Fall feucht, matschig und glitschig im Taunus. Sollten die S-Works da deutlich schwächer sind als die Nobbies (wie gesagt keine Ahnung, musst Du beurteilen), dann würde ich den Reifenwechsel empfehlen. 

Ein Abflug über den Lenker in den Matsch ist irgendwie blöd und kein guter Frühlingsbeginn


----------



## Everstyle (30. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich kenn Deine S-Works Reifen (von Specialized?) nicht.


Was, Du kennst den nicht


----------



## sipaq (30. März 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Was, Du kennst den nicht


Richtig.


----------



## x-rossi (30. März 2010)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wie schauts denn aus im Taunus? Sind meine S-Works Reifen ausreichend oder sollten es Nobbys sein?
> 
> Chris


es würde auch mit no-name slicks gehen.


----------



## sipaq (31. März 2010)

Jetzt mal ganz dumm gefragt: Wer ist denn heute Abend jetzt definitiv dabei?

Chris360 wollte es probieren und Everstyle will auch, muss aber noch was im Büro klären? Gibts da inzwischen was definitiveres?

Ich wollte die versammelte Mannschaft hier dann auch noch vorwarnen, dass es sein kann, dass ich heute Abend 5-10 Minuten später komme. Also bitte nicht gleich pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr abdampfen.


----------



## Everstyle (31. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Also bitte nicht gleich pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr abdampfen.


Mist! ich dachte, wir könnten uns davon schleichen...

Büro-Check: ok 
Zu Hause-Check: ok
Bike-Check: ok
Wetter-Check: sehr wechselhaft, aber noch ok
Regenklamotten-Check: auf alle Fälle

Also, bis später dann...

(p. s. wie wärs mit Fuxi und RoterKreuzTr runter?)


----------



## Chris360 (31. März 2010)

Servus,

wollte nur Bescheid geben, dass ich heute nicht kann:

- Fahrradschuhe noch nicht beim Händler angekommen
- Muss noch Koffer packen

Gruss,

Chris


----------



## TRB (31. März 2010)

so freunde, ich habs getan und bin seit heute abend stolzer besitzer eines 2009er Trek Remedy 8 

jetzt wird sich der ein oder andere wahrscheinlich denken was ist das denn für ein kerl. kauft der sich ein 160mm rädchen, aber ich hab mich auf dem teil einfach so dermaßen wohl gefühlt und wollte es deswegen auch unbedingt haben. vom ursprünglichen preis von  3.500 ist mir mein händler bis auf  2.600 entgegen gekommen, was ich natürlich ganz fantastisch finde.

so, jetzt gehts erstmal von morgenabend bis sonntag nach münchen und montagmorgen plane ich bei akzeptablen bedingungen ne ganztägige jungfernfahrt inklusive dämpferpumpe im taunus. wo ich trainieren will, verschiedene einstellungen der gabel und des dämpfers testen will und das rad kennenlernen will.

hach, ich freu mich so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (31. März 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> jetzt wird sich der ein oder andere wahrscheinlich denken was ist das denn für ein kerl. kauft der sich ein 160mm rädchen



Von wegen! Damit kann man sich im Taunus doch wunderbar austoben, mein neues geht auch in dieselbe Richtung und da bin ich nicht allein


----------



## karsten13 (31. März 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein kerl. kauft der sich ein 160mm rädchen





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Damit kann man sich im Taunus doch wunderbar austoben, mein neues geht auch in dieselbe Richtung und da bin ich nicht allein



was kauft ihr euch alle solche Räumgeräte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Ansonsten bin ich mal auf den AWB-Bericht gespannt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,  der Anhang ist von 19:45.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (31. März 2010)

rot kreuz trail ist derzeit eher zum abraten. da lag zumindest am sonntag noch ordentlich zeugs rum. sah aber eher wie das werk von forstmaschinen aus als wie vom winde verweht ...


----------



## sipaq (1. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich mal auf den AWB-Bericht gespannt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Tour gestern war abenteuerlich, aber geil  
Wir sind pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr an der Hohemark gestartet und dann über Emminghaushütte und Altenhöfe hoch zum Altköniggipfel.

Bei der Auffahrt aufs Altkönig-Plateau wurde es schon immer dunkler und pünktlich als wir oben auf dem Altkönig-Gipfel waren (wirklich auf die Sekunde genau) begann ein Schneesturm, der innerhalb von 3-5 Minuten für eine durchgehende Schneedecke gesorgt hat. Wir haben dann oben schnell die Regenjacken angezogen, die Lampen angemacht und kurz was gegessen. Everstyle hat auch ein paar Fotos mit seinem Handy geschossen (mal sehen ob die was geworden sind).

Wir sind dann von unserem ursprünglichen Plan (Hohemark - Altkönig - Fuchstanz - Feldberg - X-Trail - Rote-Kreuz-Trail - Fuchsstein - Falkenstein - Hohemark) abgewichen und direkt über den Viktoriatrail abgefahren. Das war bei dichtem Schneefall echt abenteuerlich. Ab ca. 550m Höhe ist der Schnee dann in Regen übergegangen und es wurde noch glitschiger.

Wir sind dann auf dem Arbeiterweg zurück, weil wir beide unsere Hände kaum noch (ich) oder gar nicht mehr (Everstyle) gespürt haben und haben uns dann in die U3 gesetzt und auf der Rückfahrt wieder aufgewärmt.

Am Ende waren es bei mir ab Frankfurt 28,8km mit 760hm.


----------



## x-rossi (1. April 2010)

fahrt ihr samstag hoch?


----------



## Everstyle (1. April 2010)

Die Tour war wirklich hardcore! Ich fand die aber ebenfalls sehr geil, und das weil, 

- es mir bisher nur sehr selten möglich gewesen ist, diese Art von Wetterverhältnissen so hautnah erleben zu können
- ich einen Vorgeschmack dafür bekommen habe, was es heisst, wenn das Wetter innernalb von Minuten drastisch umschlägt; bei 11° gestartet, auf dem AK 0°-1°, wobei die Veränderung insbesondere beim Gipfelanstieg zu spüren war (sehr gute Erfahrung für die Alpen)
- ich erneut erleben konnte, wie wichtig eine passende Kleidung (in diesem Fall Regenklamotten) bei wechselhaften Wetter ist
- ich mal wieder erfahren konnte, wie gut zu wissen ist, dass die Zivilisation in greifbarer Nähe ist (U3)
- und zu guter Letzt, jetzt definitiv weiss, dass ich unbedingt extrem warme Handschuhe benötige!!!

Und dann noch die Situation im Gedächtnis, als wir auf das AK Plateau gefahren sind, der Wind plötzlich sehr stürmisch wurde, vom Nord-Westen eine massive weisse Wand auf uns zukamm, die uns dann in wenigen Minuten einnahm, und mit Schnee überhäufte.

Ach ja, ViktoriaT vom AK bei den Bedingungen auch nicht unbedingt für Anfänger empfehlenswert...

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. ich bin über Ostern nicht hier, also keine Touren für mich.

p. s. s. @TRB: was willst du mit dieser Wohnzi-Couch im Taunus  geiles Teil, zum super geilen Preis


----------



## sipaq (1. April 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> so freunde, ich habs getan und bin seit heute abend stolzer besitzer eines 2009er Trek Remedy 8
> 
> jetzt wird sich der ein oder andere wahrscheinlich denken was ist das denn für ein kerl. kauft der sich ein 160mm rädchen, aber ich hab mich auf dem teil einfach so dermaßen wohl gefühlt und wollte es deswegen auch unbedingt haben. vom ursprünglichen preis von  3.500 ist mir mein händler bis auf  2.600 entgegen gekommen, was ich natürlich ganz fantastisch finde.
> 
> ...


Sehr geiles Bike. Damit wirst Du sicher viel Spaß haben.

Hab aber mal ein Auge auf die Reifen. Die Kenda Nevegal gelten nicht unbedingt als Leichtlaufwunder und da Du vorher ja meines Wissens Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph gefahren bist, musst Du schauen, wie Du damit klarkommst.

Griptechnisch sollen die Dinger aber auf jeden Fall besser sein. Wenn Du es also in 2010 heftiger krachen lassen willst als in 2009 könnte es sich auch lohnen die Dinger draufzulassen.


----------



## sipaq (1. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> fahrt ihr samstag hoch?


Kann gut sein, wenn dann aber recht früh (so ca. 10.30 Uhr Hohemark). Wenn Du Lust hast, schick mir mal 'ne PM mit Deiner Handy-Nummer und wir machen dann was aus.


----------



## sipemue (1. April 2010)

Guten Tach, nach längerer Forum Abstinenz melde ich mich mal zurück.

Hat heute abend jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine Tour?
Möchte so von 19 Uhr ab HM ca. 2,5 Std. fahren. Habe eine Runde mit ca. 50km und 1100hm (technisch leicht) im Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (1. April 2010)

20 km/h Durchschnitt bei 1100hm?

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du den Taunus-Next-Level-Thread nicht wiederbeleben möchtest?


----------



## sipemue (1. April 2010)

... gerne auch mit 18 km/h

Die Strecke ist nur auf Forstautobahn, wenig Trails.

By the way: Was ist eigentlich aus Taunus-Next-Level geworden. Stimmt, gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm ...


----------



## sipaq (1. April 2010)

sipemue schrieb:


> By the way: Was ist eigentlich aus Taunus-Next-Level geworden. Stimmt, gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm ...


Da musst Du die Insider fragen. Hat sich wohl irgendwie auseinandergelebt.

Und wir AWB'ler hier haben freundlicherweise alle TNL'er bei uns aufgenommen


----------



## Rampe (1. April 2010)

sipemue schrieb:


> By the way: Was ist eigentlich aus Taunus-Next-Level geworden. Stimmt, gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm ...



Unseren Boss (Saharadessertfox) hat es nach Mainz verschlagen und fährt nun mehr in dieser Gegend und Bikorama ist zu schnell für uns geworden, bzw. wir zu langsam.


----------



## TRB (1. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bike. Damit wirst Du sicher viel Spaß haben.
> 
> Hab aber mal ein Auge auf die Reifen. Die Kenda Nevegal gelten nicht unbedingt als Leichtlaufwunder und da Du vorher ja meines Wissens Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph gefahren bist, musst Du schauen, wie Du damit klarkommst.
> 
> Griptechnisch sollen die Dinger aber auf jeden Fall besser sein. Wenn Du es also in 2010 heftiger krachen lassen willst als in 2009 könnte es sich auch lohnen die Dinger draufzulassen.



der reifen wegen war er der gleichen meinung und sollte ich nicht zufrieden sein würde mir um sonst ein paar fat albert draufziehen.


----------



## Everstyle (1. April 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> der reifen wegen war er der gleichen meinung und sollte ich nicht zufrieden sein würde mir um sonst ein paar fat albert draufziehen.


Dann würde ich es gleich machen, dann kannst du dich auch gleich von Beginn an, an das höhere Gewicht gewöhnen 



sipaq schrieb:


> 20 km/h Durchschnitt bei 1100hm?
> 
> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du den Taunus-Next-Level-Thread nicht  wiederbeleben möchtest?



LOL, das Gleiche habe ich auch gedacht....

Naja, Sipemue "bremst aber auch nur zum Kotzen"...muahahahahaha...geiler Spruch!!!

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (1. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Dann würde ich es gleich machen, dann kannst du dich auch gleich von Beginn an, an das höhere Gewicht gewöhnen


Schwerer als der Kenda Nevegal ist der Schwalbe Fat Albert aber nicht (schwerer als Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph aber auf jeden Fall). Allerdings sind die UST-Reifen generell recht schwer, aber man spart sich ja auch den Schlauch und damit ists dann quasi ein Nullsummenspiel.


----------



## sipaq (2. April 2010)

So, zurück von meiner ersten 1000+ Höhenmeter Tour in diesem Jahr. 

Ich bin jetzt doch ganz schön fertig, aber auch tierisch glücklich mal wieder länger im Taunus unterwegs gewesen zu sein.  
Gefahren sind wir Hohemark - Bleibeskopf - Rosskopf - Sandplacken - Großer Feldi - X-Trail - Kleiner Feldi - Fuchstanz-Trail - Fuchstanz - Altkönig - Viktoriatrail - Kliniktrail - Hohemark

Am Ende waren es ab Frankfurt 54km mit 1160hm. Unterwegs haben wir auch noch Wissefux und Schwarzer Kater am Fuchstanz getroffen, sowie Karsten13 und Claudy kurz vor dem Oberurseler Ortseingang. 

Generell war es erstaunlich trocken. Insbesondere der Viktoriatrail lässt sich bis auf die letzten beiden Abschnitte komplett im Trockenen befahren. Allerdings sollte man auf ein paar querliegende Bäume aufpassen 


Am Limes vom Rosskopf in Richtung Sandplacken kurz unterhalb des Sandplackens liegt ein Baum quer, der aber umfahren werden kann.
In der Auffahrt zum Großen Feldi vom Sandplacken kommend liegt ein Baum quer. Da muss man drüberheben.
Im Viktoriatrail kurz vor dem Arbeiterweg liegt ein Baum quer über den man drüberheben muss.
Im ersten Teilstück des unteren Viktoriatrails ab dem Arbeiterweg liegen zwei Bäume quer (einer direkt 50m nach dem Arbeiterweg und einer direkt vor der Bürgelplatte), die man aber umfahren kann.
Im letzten Teilstück des unteren Viktoriatrails liegt auch ein Baum quer über den man drüberheben muss.


----------



## x-rossi (2. April 2010)

na dann wirds morgen eher nix, oder doch  ?

hast du einen track, den ich nachfahren könnte?


----------



## sipaq (2. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> na dann wirds morgen eher nix, oder doch  ?
> 
> hast du einen track, den ich nachfahren könnte?


Ich mach das morgen eher vom Wetter abhängig. Sowohl hr-online, als auch wetteronline und wetter.com sagen durchgehend Regen voraus. Nur die chronischen Optimisten von wetter.de sagen erst am Abend Regen an.

Einen Track hab ich nicht aufgezeichnet, aber ich kann Dir einen mittels Gpsies bauen. Schick mir einfach mal Deine Mail-Adresse per PN.


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Unterwegs haben wir auch noch Wissefux und Schwarzer Kater am Fuchstanz getroffen ...



 nur gut, dass du mich angesprochen hast. habs nämlich vor lauter plauschen und frieren komplett verpeilt 

da wir dann doch nicht mehr richtung altkönig sind, kamen nur knapp 900 hm zusammen.
muß jetzt nur noch ein paar grad wärmer werden, damit man die lästigen winterklamotten mal im schrank nach hinten schieben kann ...


----------



## Chris360 (2. April 2010)

Das klingt alles so verlockend, wäre es nur 15°C wärmer in Deutschland 

Naja bis Mitte April bin ich wieder zu Hause, dann solltest es gut fahrbar sein


----------



## DBate (2. April 2010)

Ist evtl. jemand an einem 'Ausritt' am Sonntag interessiert?

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## wartool (2. April 2010)

Hey TRB... Glühstrumpf zum neuen bike     verrätst Du mir per PN, welcher Händler es war, und ob der noch welche hat?

auch ich habe heute Karsten und Anke getroffen - jedoch am Fuchsi.. irgendwie scheint heute die ganze Prominenz unterwegs gewesen zu sein ;-P


----------



## karsten13 (2. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Unterwegs haben wir auch noch Wissefux und Schwarzer Kater am Fuchstanz getroffen, sowie Karsten13 und Claudy kurz vor dem Oberurseler Ortseingang.



stimmt 



DBate schrieb:


> Ist evtl. jemand an einem 'Ausritt' am Sonntag interessiert?



kann ich nicht und Wetter sieht auch schlecht aus. Montag?



wartool schrieb:


> Hey Dbate... Glühstrumpf zum neuen bike     verrätst Du mir per PN, welcher Händler es war, und ob der noch welche hat?



Du meinst wohl TRB?



wartool schrieb:


> auch ich habe heute Karsten und Anke getroffen - jedoch am Fuchsi..



stimmt 

Es war richtig schön heute im Taunus, auch wenn ich viel lieber kurz/kurz gefahren wäre wie im letzten Jahr an Karfreitag ...

Die meisten Trails sind noch da  , ein paar querliegende Bäume machen da auch nix. Der X-Trail vom Feldi runter war ziemlich glitschig und der Reichenbach hat seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht. Ansonsten war's erstaunlich trocken  und nach 4 Wochen Bike-Abstinenz ist auch noch ein wenig Fahrtechnik übriggeblieben ...

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.

Auf'm Feldi:






Frauenquote 50%:





Der Laktatexpress sitzt:





Alle Bilder gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (3. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Hey Dbate... Glühstrumpf zum neuen bike     verrätst Du mir per PN, welcher Händler es war, und ob der noch welche hat?



Wie Karsten schon bemerkt hat - Du meinst warscheinlich TRB. Ich bin noch auf meinem alten Bike unterwegs.



karsten13 schrieb:


> stimmt
> kann ich nicht und Wetter sieht auch schlecht aus. Montag?



Würde gerne, bin am Montag allerdings bereits im sonnigen Dakar...

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (3. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Frauenquote 50%:



Moin Mädels,

schön war es gestern im Taunus . Ganz besonders habe ich mich über die hohe Frauenquote gefreut. Allerdings haben mir Sandra und Daniela mit ihren leichten Hardtails hoch sowie runter gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt .

@David; evtl. hätte ich morgen Zeit. Fahre allerdings nur, wenn es nicht regnet.
@Simon; hast du nicht gemerkt, dass wir extra angehalten haben .

Schöne Ostern und viele Grüße
Anke


----------



## Chris360 (3. April 2010)

Wow, ist es schon so trocken und frühsommerlich wie es die Bilder erahnen lassen?


----------



## wartool (3. April 2010)

gestern wars das noch.... jetzt sieht das schon wieder anders aus..

sollte Deine Frage eher auf die Killerladys bezogen sein.. ich glaube, die strahlen immer so, wenn sie radfahren dürfen ;-P


----------



## karsten13 (3. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Killerladys










wartool schrieb:


> ich glaube, die strahlen immer so, wenn sie radfahren dürfen ;-P



vielleicht lag's auch an der frischen Unterbodenwäsche im Reichenbach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (3. April 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> @Simon; hast du nicht gemerkt, dass wir extra angehalten haben .


Leider erst zu spät und außerdem hatten wir es ziemlich eilig, weil meine Begleitung nach Hause musste und wir eh schon über der Zeit waren.

Zu Saisonbeginn schafft man halt noch nicht das Stundenmittel des letztjährigen Spätsommers


----------



## DBate (3. April 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> @David; evtl. hätte ich morgen Zeit. Fahre allerdings nur, wenn es nicht regnet.



Moin Anke,

bin gerade aufgrund der Wetterlage unentschlossen, ob ich morgen fahre.

Momentan tendiere ich eher dazu einfach eine Runde laufen zu gehen. Und dann wollte ich auch noch gemütlich ausschlafen, da ich morgen die Nacht durcharbeiten darf...

Schöne Grüsse,
David


----------



## wartool (4. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> vielleicht lag's auch an der frischen Unterbodenwäsche im .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hrrhrrr... Karsten.,.. was Du nu wieder denkst.. das war auf die Oberschenkel der Mädels gemünzt    mir würde niiiiie in den Sinn kommen das irgendwie anders zu "verwerten" - ich kenne ja nur eine davon ein bissl.

Die Unterbodenwäsche hatte ich in den letzen Tagen 2 mal.. echt übel... generell lässt der Zustand dort bissl zu wünschen übrig.. wollen wir die Tage mal bissl was vor Ort "korrigieren"?


----------



## TRB (4. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> kann ich nicht und Wetter sieht auch schlecht aus. Montag?



falls du mich und meine jungfernfahrt mitnehmen willst wäre ich da dabei. schon irgend welche pläne? wann? wo?


----------



## wartool (5. April 2010)

so ihr Leut...

ich gehe jetzt erstmal ein Stündchen an die Garage das große schwarze bissl pflegen...


danach werde ich mich in die hügeligen Gefilde des Taunus begeben - ist noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (5. April 2010)

falls ich es schaffe würde ich gerne die bahn um 11:21 uhr nach oben nehmen


----------



## wartool (5. April 2010)

uiuiui soo schnell wäre ich nicht... muss bissl was machen vor dem fahren!


----------



## Claudy (5. April 2010)

Moin Mädels,

Sandra (blonder Zopf), Stefan (Rampe) und S. Freund treffen uns um 13:00 Uhr an der Hohemark.

Karsten hat Husten und bleibt im Bett 

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## TRB (5. April 2010)

wenns vom tempo her einigermaßen okay ist dann würd ich mich bei ankes truppe anschließen und um 1 an der hohemark stehen. ich schaff 11:21 bahn nicht mehr. hab mal wieder getrödelt.


----------



## Chris360 (5. April 2010)

Was habt ihr denn fürn Tempo (Durchschnitt) bzw. Höhenmeter?

Würde eine kleine Runde mitfahren, muss allerdings noch für meinen Skiurlaub packen und mein Bike auf Vordermann bringen.


----------



## Claudy (5. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung...wir haben die Route noch nicht besprochen...

So schnell wirds bestimmt nicht. Kannst ja mitkommen und evtl. abkürzen.

Bis später?!

Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris360 (5. April 2010)

Ich werds versuchen! Muss erstmal mein Bike entstauben


----------



## wartool (5. April 2010)

ich schaue vielleicht mal vorbei... bin wie immer nicht sicher, ob ihr nicht wirklich zu schnell sein werdet.. will eigentlich bissl gemütlich fahren..


----------



## wartool (5. April 2010)

*puuuh*

bin wieder daheim... war ne lustige Runde - TRB und ich sind bis zum Hans Stephan Dingens mit 2 Leutchen aus der Powertruppe, Stefan und Anke gekurbelt - oder sollte ich sagen gehechelt?? *gg*

TRB und ich sind dann abgebogen, um über Sandplacken, Fuchstanz, kleiner Feldi- Reichenbach und dann irgendwie abenteuerlich von Falkenstein aus zurück zu kurbeln - so lange war ich ewig nicht mehr unterwegs

Status:

Spagehtttimegaportion ist verdrück, das erste Weizen ist drin und jetzt bin ich f*ck und fertig 

War ein gelungener Tag im Taunus - nur an meinen Wege und Trailkenntnissen auf der Falkensteiner Seite muss ich arbeiten (sorry TRB)


----------



## sipaq (6. April 2010)

Der Wetterbericht für diese Woche ist gut und ein Schnee-Überraschung wie letzte Woche sollte es nicht geben. Deswegen gibts wieder eine

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:30   Hohemark
*(ich kann leider nicht früher)​


 *Tempo:* mittel (Level 2 - Level 3)
 *Dauer:* ca. 2 - 2,5 h
 *Wetter:* Sowohl wetter.de als auch wetter.com sagen sonnige 15°C voraus.
*Strecke:* Über Waldautobahnen hoch und trailig bergab. Wir sollten in der Zeit ca. 20-25 km und ca. 600-800 hm schaffen.
*Wichtig:* Da es nach ca. 1,5 Stunden dunkel sein sollte (Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:06 Uhr) sollte jeder Teilnehmer ausreichende   Beleuchtung mit sich führen, d.h. Du solltest mit der Lampe selbstständig bei   völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.
*Noch wichtig:* Es gilt selbstverständlich Helmpflicht. Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko und auf eigene Gefahr.
*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Hohemark am Taunus-Club Schild
Bitte hier um Rückmeldung, wer mitfährt.


----------



## sipemue (6. April 2010)

Falls morgen abend ab 19 Uhr jemand auf eine größere Tour Lust hat, kann sich mir gerne anschließen.

    *  Tempo: schneller (Level 4)
    * Dauer: ca. 3 - 4 h
    * Strecke: Über Waldautobahnen hoch und überwiegend auch wieder runter ... wenig Trails. Ca. 60-80 km und ca. 1500 bis 2000hm
    * Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Hohemark (oder Saalburg ... wie es beliebt)


----------



## wartool (6. April 2010)

sipemue schrieb:


> Falls morgen abend ab 19 Uhr jemand auf eine größere Tour Lust hat, kann sich mir gerne anschließen.
> 
> *  Tempo: schneller (Level 4)
> * Dauer: ca. 3 - 4 h
> ...





autsch... wenn das man keine Schmerzen gibt ;-P


----------



## sipaq (6. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> TRB und ich sind dann abgebogen, um über Sandplacken, Fuchstanz, kleiner Feldi- Reichenbach und dann irgendwie abenteuerlich von Falkenstein aus zurück zu kurbeln - so lange war ich ewig nicht mehr unterwegs
> 
> [...]
> 
> War ein gelungener Tag im Taunus - nur an meinen Wege und Trailkenntnissen auf der Falkensteiner Seite muss ich arbeiten (sorry TRB)


Sag mir bei Gelegenheit mal Bescheid. Dann zeig ich Dir mal ein paar trailige Rückfahrten von Falkenstein nach Hohemark.


----------



## TRB (6. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> *puuuh*
> 
> bin wieder daheim... war ne lustige Runde - TRB und ich sind bis zum Hans Stephan Dingens mit 2 Leutchen aus der Powertruppe, Stefan und Anke gekurbelt - oder sollte ich sagen gehechelt?? *gg*
> 
> ...


 
der Tag war der Wahnsinn und es hat riesen Spaß gemacht mit Dir zu fahren und ich bin nach der Feinabstimmung der Gabel (danke nochmal an dich) zudem noch hellauf begeistert von dem neuen Rädchen. Tempo war klasse, wobei ich nach guten 5 Stunden auf dem Rad zum schluss hin stark abgebaut habe.

Gegen Rampes und Ankes Laktatexpress ist allerdings momentan einfach noch kein Kraut gewachsen und ich hatte ganz schön zu kämpfen überhaupt noch in Sichtweite zu bleiben. Ich hoffe ich komme jetzt langsam in Form und dann werd ich's bestimmt nochmal versuchen dieses Jahr . 

Ich habe bei meinem Leistungsstand im Moment auch noch stark zu kämpfen was das Gewicht des Rades angeht. Mit dem Hardtail wäre es mir vielleicht besser gelungen zumindest mal die Dauer der Wartezeiten zu verkürzen


----------



## wartool (6. April 2010)

soodele.. bin dann mal wieder unterwegs im Taunus 

*juhuu*  das Wetter ist soooo goil!


----------



## bikeorama (6. April 2010)

sipemue schrieb:


> Falls morgen abend ab 19 Uhr jemand auf eine größere Tour Lust hat, kann sich mir gerne anschließen.
> 
> *  Tempo: schneller (Level 4)
> * Dauer: ca. 3 - 4 h
> ...



Würde gerne, bin aber auf Malle. Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche wenn ich wieder zurück bin.
Gruß Bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeorama (6. April 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Unseren Boss (Saharadessertfox) hat es nach Mainz verschlagen und fährt nun mehr in dieser Gegend und Bikorama ist zu schnell für uns geworden, bzw. wir zu langsam.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Hab mich aus arbeits- und studienbedingten Zeitmangel etwas ausklinken müssen. Jetzt ist aber alles überstanden  und der Sommer kann kommen.


----------



## Everstyle (6. April 2010)

Hey Sipaq, 

wenn morgen alles glatt geht, dann bin ich auch dabei. Ich werde mich morgen aber hier im Forum nochmals melden.

Gruß

E.


----------



## wartool (7. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Sag mir bei Gelegenheit mal Bescheid. Dann zeig ich Dir mal ein paar trailige Rückfahrten von Falkenstein nach Hohemark.



Werde ich tun... wenn das Wetter passt evtl Freitag, oder halt am WE.. mal sehen


----------



## sipaq (7. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> wenn morgen alles glatt geht, dann bin ich auch dabei. Ich werde mich morgen aber hier im Forum nochmals melden.


Bist Du jetzt dabei, Everstyle?

Das Wetter ist nämlich viel zu geil um alleine zu fahren.

Um 16 Uhr hatten wir laut HR 21°C - 22°C in Frankfurt und immerhin noch 14°C auf dem kleinen Feldberg.  Für mich ist damit Kurzarmtrikot angesagt.


----------



## TRB (7. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Werde ich tun... wenn das Wetter passt evtl Freitag, oder halt am WE.. mal sehen



...wenns passt will ich freitagmittag so gegen 4 an der hohemark sein.


----------



## Everstyle (8. April 2010)

Tsja, was soll ich sagen...heute war einfach alles perfekt!!!

- rechtzeitig aus dem Heimat-Ostern-Urlaub zum AWB in FFm angekommen
- super geiles Wetter in der Region
- gute Laune und riesig Lust zum Biken am Start

Wir sind dann auch gleich um 18:45 losgefahren, Sipaq hat ein ordentliches Tempo vorgelegt, so musste ich (fast) die ganze Zeit hinterher fahren. Dafür ging es für mich etwas einfacher bergab  Wir haben dem AK, Fuxi, Feldi, Sandpl und Japaner einen Besuch abgestattet. Am Ende sind für mich knapp 80Km und 1170Hm herausgekommen. Ich bin nämlich schon um 15 Uhr gestartet und zunächst eine 32Km lange "Aufwärmphase" mit Mainuferpatrouille gemacht. Jetzt fühle ich mich ziemlich platt aber gut. 

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

E.style


----------



## sipaq (8. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wir sind dann auch gleich um 18:45 losgefahren, Sipaq hat ein ordentliches Tempo vorgelegt, so musste ich (fast) die ganze Zeit hinterher fahren. Dafür ging es für mich etwas einfacher bergab  Wir haben dem AK, Fuxi, Feldi, Sandpl und Japaner einen Besuch abgestattet. Am Ende sind für mich knapp 80Km und 1170Hm herausgekommen. Ich bin nämlich schon um 15 Uhr gestartet und zunächst eine 32Km lange "Aufwärmphase" mit Mainuferpatrouille gemacht. Jetzt fühle ich mich ziemlich platt aber gut.


Sorry für das hohe Tempo, aber wie gesagt, bergab hast Du es mir dann ja gezeigt  Für mich waren es ab Hohemark übrigens 21km mit 750hm, also sportlich


----------



## sipaq (8. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Tsja, was soll ich sagen...heute war einfach alles perfekt!!!
> 
> - rechtzeitig aus dem Heimat-Ostern-Urlaub zum AWB in FFm angekommen
> - super geiles Wetter in der Region
> - gute Laune und riesig Lust zum Biken am Start


Dem muss ich vielleicht noch hinzufügen, dass ich gestern ja fast ein wenig enttäuscht war, dass wir nur zu zweit unterwegs waren. Leute, was ist los? Bei dem geilen Wetter muss man doch raus!!!


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. April 2010)

Ich hab noch nix bergtaugliches  Mein Rahmen ist grad unterwegs nach Nordirland zur Nachbearbeitung... aber wenns gut läuft kannste nächste Woche mit mir rechnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (8. April 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nix bergtaugliches  Mein Rahmen ist grad unterwegs nach Nordirland zur Nachbearbeitung... aber wenns gut läuft kannste nächste Woche mit mir rechnen


Gibts Dein Speci Epic nicht mehr?


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. April 2010)

Ne, schon längst verkauft. Das neue kommt nicht so recht in die Gänge aber wenn der Rahmen jetzt gescheit nachbearbeitet zurückkommt dann rollt die Kiste nächste Woche! 
Hab zwar noch mein Hardtail, aber keine taunustaugliche Übersetzung, zumindest für jetzt im Frühjahr. Kein kleines Kettenblatt... das will ich meiner Kondition und Knien nicht antun.


----------



## wartool (8. April 2010)

sodele.. ich werde morgen wohl nicht zum fahren kommen :-(

Aber am Samstag gegen Mittag sieht das anders aus :-D


----------



## sipaq (8. April 2010)

Samstag würde ich auch gerne fahren, allerdings kann ich nur am Vormittag.

Hätte irgendwer Lust zu nachtschlafender Zeit, also um 9.30 Uhr ab Hohemark zu starten? Zielrichtung: 25-30km, ca. 800-1200hm.


----------



## TRB (8. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Samstag würde ich auch gerne fahren, allerdings kann ich nur am Vormittag.
> 
> Hätte irgendwer Lust zu nachtschlafender Zeit, also um 9.30 Uhr ab Hohemark zu starten? Zielrichtung: 25-30km, ca. 800-1200hm.



wie lange willst du samstag dann fahren? ich muss das ein wenig von meiner besseren hälfte aus abhängig machen. entweder samstagfrüh, mittag oder sonntagfrüh, mittag.

wenn das wetter mitspielt, bis morgenmittag nichts mehr dazwischen kommt dann komme ich 15:58 uhr mit der bahn an der hohemark an. falls jemand interesse hat und guiden will???


----------



## sipaq (8. April 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> wie lange willst du samstag dann fahren? ich muss das ein wenig von meiner besseren hälfte aus abhängig machen. entweder samstagfrüh, mittag oder sonntagfrüh, mittag.


Bis maximal 14 Uhr (in Frankfurt), also ca. 13:15 Uhr Hohemark. Bei mir ists der gleiche Grund: bessere Hälfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (8. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Dem muss ich vielleicht noch hinzufügen, dass ich gestern ja fast ein wenig enttäuscht war, dass wir nur zu zweit unterwegs waren. Leute, was ist los? Bei dem geilen Wetter muss man doch raus!!!



Wäre ja gerne dabei, hänge aber in Buenos Aires fest . Wenn alles klappt, sollte ich aber nächste Woche dabeisein...

Viel Spass noch,
DBate


----------



## TRB (8. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Bis maximal 14 Uhr (in Frankfurt), also ca. 13:15 Uhr Hohemark. Bei mir ists der gleiche Grund: bessere Hälfte.



da wär ich mal ganz ohne gewähr dabei. die definitive zusage gibts dann obligatorisch morgen


----------



## Bergziege. (8. April 2010)

@ sipaq

Bin Samstag um 9:30 Uhr an der Hohemark.

Sollte es Deine Tourplanung zulassen würde ich gerne Im Hessenpark ein Brot einkaufen.

Seitdem kein Schnee mehr liegt mußte ich immer Mittwochs arbeiten.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Marko S (8. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Samstag würde ich auch gerne fahren, allerdings kann ich nur am Vormittag.
> 
> Hätte irgendwer Lust zu nachtschlafender Zeit, also um 9.30 Uhr ab Hohemark zu starten? Zielrichtung: 25-30km, ca. 800-1200hm.



Wenn ich nicht schon Freitagnachmittag fahre werde ich mich bei euch drauf hängen.
Ich melde mich noch rechtzeitig.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (9. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Dem muss ich vielleicht noch hinzufügen, dass ich gestern ja fast ein wenig enttäuscht war, dass wir nur zu zweit unterwegs waren. Leute, was ist los? Bei dem geilen Wetter muss man doch raus!!!



vielleicht sind Deine Touren zu sportlich? 

Ansonsten hast Du Recht: Bei dem geilen Wetter am Mittwoch musste man raus  .

6 Leute haben ein paar schöne Trails bis Fuchsi mitgenommen, sind dann weiter über Rotes Kreuz, 3 Zacken, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Friedhof Königstein, Falkenstein, Viktoria ...

Und eh die Frage kommt: Nein, die Tour wurde hier nicht gepostet (sonst hätten wir womöglich noch Deinen einzigen Mitfahrer abgeworben), die Initiative ging auch nicht von mir aus und Start war 18:00 HM.

So wie es aussieht, wird sich die Gruppe wohl auch weiterhin bis einschl. 12.05. mittwochs 18:00 an der HM treffen. Mitfahrer sind - denke ich - willkommen, Uhrzeit und Level2 sind fix und somit nicht verhandelbar ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (9. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> 6 Leute haben ein paar schöne Trails bis Fuchsi mitgenommen, sind dann weiter über Rotes Kreuz, 3 Zacken, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Friedhof Königstein, Falkenstein, Viktoria ...


Du wirst uns also abspenstig?


----------



## Everstyle (9. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...(sonst hätten wir womöglich noch Deinen einzigen Mitfahrer abgeworben)...


Das glaub ich nicht, ich hatte schon so Schwierigkeiten gehabt rechtzeitig anzukommen. Aber es ist gut zu wissen, dass regelmäßig gegen 18Uhr auch noch eine Alternative am Start gewesen wäre. Wobei mir Sipaqs Tempo/Technik-Level sehr zusagt, von daher, mit Lupine aufm Helm ist eh viel mehr möglich...


sipaq schrieb:


> Du wirst uns also abspenstig?


Ach Quatsch, der macht jetzt nur einen auf oberpünktlich 

Gruß

E.style


----------



## sipaq (9. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht, ich hatte schon so Schwierigkeiten gehabt rechtzeitig anzukommen. Aber es ist gut zu wissen, dass regelmäßig gegen 18Uhr auch noch eine Alternative am Start gewesen wäre. Wobei mir Sipaqs Tempo/Technik-Level sehr zusagt, von daher, mit Lupine aufm Helm ist eh viel mehr möglich...


Ich würde ja auch lieber um 18 Uhr starten, nur komm ich so früh halt im Augenblick nicht von der Arbeit weg. Und wenn Karsten lieber Privattouren fahren will, ist das natürlich sein gutes Recht.

Zu Tempo/Technik: Ich fahre auch gern mit Dir, da passt einfach alles zusammen:


keine ewigen Pausen, aber auch kein Rennen das gefahren werden muss 
technisch herausfordernd, aber machbar 
und zu quatschen haben wir auch immer was


----------



## sod (9. April 2010)




----------



## sipaq (9. April 2010)

@TRB, Marko S, Bergziege.

Ich hab jetzt auch einen LMB-Termin eingestellt.

@TRB
Wenn Du mit dem Bike hochfährst, können wir uns gerne um 9 Uhr am Lahmen Esel in Niederursel treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimatloser (9. April 2010)

Start HM: 9:03

In 3 Minuten vom "Lahmen Esel" zur HM ist aber auch sportlich.


----------



## sipaq (9. April 2010)

Heimatloser schrieb:


> Start HM: 9:03
> In 3 Minuten vom "Lahmen Esel" zur HM ist aber auch sportlich.


Hätte ich doch "Tempo: hoch" eintragen sollen? 

Danke für den Hinweis. Hab es korrigiert.


----------



## TRB (9. April 2010)

nach momentanem stand und eben gefahrener tour über emminghaushütte bis hoch zum altkönig sowie viktoriatrail wieder runter wäre ich eher ein kanditat für die 08:51 - 09:28 bahn grüneburgweg / hohemark. ansonsten bin ich gleich wieder so platt und ihr habt dann wenig spaß mit mir 

...aber eines kann ich euch sagen, den viktoriatrail fahre ich morgen nicht. zumindest nicht von ganz oben, da bin ich heute nämlich schon auf die schnautze gefallen und hab aua am daumen bzw. ist der bißchen weit nach hinten gegangen hab ich so das gefühl  und meiner felge hat es auch nicht gut getan


----------



## DBate (9. April 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> ...aber eines kann ich euch sagen, den viktoriatrail fahre ich morgen nicht. zumindest nicht von ganz oben, da bin ich heute nämlich schon auf die schnautze gefallen und hab aua am daumen bzw. ist der bißchen weit nach hinten gegangen hab ich so das gefühl  und meiner felge hat es auch nicht gut getan



Gleich nochmal fahren, und 'der Sau Viktoriatrail' zeigen wer der Chef ist... . Sonst kommt's noch zur 'Kopfblockade'.

So versuch' ich es zumindest immer. Viel Spass morgen .


----------



## Everstyle (9. April 2010)

sod schrieb:


>


Muahahahahahahha, der Kommentar ist gut!!!

Ok, zurück zum Thema. Ich plane im Mai mal wieder mit den TTT+E-Touren langsam los zu legen. Wie so was aussieht, sieht man hier: 





Wer hätte Lust (aber auch die Kondition), so was in etwa im Mai mit mir zu fahren? Ziel der Tour ist es auf alle Fälle viele Trails zu fahren. Es wird zügig herauf und ebenso dafür aber technisch runter gefahren. Gleichwohl heisst es für mich immer, alles kann, nichts muss, d. h. ich fahre hier keine Rennen. Also, um sich ein bisschen abzustimmen, gibt es ein WE, wo ihr sagen würdet, da will/kann ich mit?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## DBate (9. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wer hätte Lust (aber auch die Kondition), so was in etwa im Mai mit mir zu fahren? Ziel der Tour ist es auf alle Fälle viele Trails zu fahren. Es wird zügig herauf und ebenso dafür aber technisch runter gefahren. Gleichwohl heisst es für mich immer, alles kann, nichts muss, d. h. ich fahre hier keine Rennen. Also, um sich ein bisschen abzustimmen, gibt es ein WE, wo ihr sagen würdet, da will/kann ich mit?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Everstyle



Hi,

Lust - auf jeden Fall. Kondition - schau'n mer mal . Allerdings kann ich erst am 27. April sagen, wann ich kommenden Monat arbeiten muss. Würde Dir dann entsprechend bescheidsagen.

Grüsse aus dem 'Meatlovers Paradise',
DBate


----------



## sipaq (9. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ok, zurück zum Thema. Ich plane im Mai mal wieder mit den TTT+E-Touren langsam los zu legen. Wie so was aussieht, sieht man hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Marko S (10. April 2010)

Hallo Simon,
ich komme heute nicht mit, bei mir ist die Rüsselseuche im Anmarsch.

Viel Spaß
Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wer hätte Lust (aber auch die Kondition), so was in etwa im Mai mit mir zu fahren? Ziel der Tour ist es auf alle Fälle viele Trails zu fahren. Es wird zügig herauf und ebenso dafür aber technisch runter gefahren. Gleichwohl heisst es für mich immer, alles kann, nichts muss, d. h. ich fahre hier keine Rennen. Also, um sich ein bisschen abzustimmen, gibt es ein WE, wo ihr sagen würdet, da will/kann ich mit?



*meld* Aber schaun wir mal ob meine Kondition im Mai schon ausreichen wird  aber is ja auch wurscht, wenns net reicht steig ich vorher aus. Heim find ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (10. April 2010)

So, zurück aus dem Taunus von unserer Vormittagsrunde. Es war wie erwartet genial.  Trockenes Wetter, viel Sonnenschein und auch temperaturmäßig recht angenehm (Tiefstwert: 6°C auf dem Altkönig, Höchstwert: 13°C auf der Rückfahrt vom Viktoriatrail zur Hohemark).

Die Route war Altenhöfe - Weiße Mauer - Altkönig - Kocherfels - Fuchstanz - Feldi - X-Trail/Reichenbachtrail - Viktoriatrail. Insgesamt sind wir ca. 28km mit knapp 1200hm gefahren , zumindest Bergziege und ich.  TRB hats nicht mehr ganz hoch bis zum Feldi geschafft und ist dann abgefahren.  Kein Wunder bei dem schweren Enduro, dass TRBs Bergabperformance aber in ganz neue Dimensionen katapultiert hat  (ernstgemeint).


----------



## wartool (11. April 2010)

soodele... auf in den Taunus... sieht wohl fast nach Regen aus... mal schauen!


----------



## TRB (11. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> So, zurück aus dem Taunus von unserer Vormittagsrunde. Es war wie erwartet genial.  Trockenes Wetter, viel Sonnenschein und auch temperaturmäßig recht angenehm (Tiefstwert: 6°C auf dem Altkönig, Höchstwert: 13°C auf der Rückfahrt vom Viktoriatrail zur Hohemark).
> 
> Die Route war Altenhöfe - Weiße Mauer - Altkönig - Kocherfels - Fuchstanz - Feldi - X-Trail/Reichenbachtrail - Viktoriatrail. Insgesamt sind wir ca. 28km mit knapp 1200hm gefahren , zumindest Bergziege und ich.  TRB hats nicht mehr ganz hoch bis zum Feldi geschafft und ist dann abgefahren.  Kein Wunder bei dem schweren Enduro, dass TRBs Bergabperformance aber in ganz neue Dimensionen katapultiert hat  (ernstgemeint).



hehe, trotzdem war's genail! an meiner bergauf performance muss ich allerdings noch ein wenig arbeiten, wobei ich mit meiner form aktuell ganz zufrieden bin. und mit meiner neuen schutzfolie sowie neuen handschuhen gibts jetzt richtig zunder bergab. und das nächste mal fahren wir "meinen" viktoriatrail


----------



## wartool (11. April 2010)

puuuh.. zurück ausm Taunus..

vorbei sind die Zeiten der trockenen Trails.. Ab Fuchstanz bin ich in nem handfesten SCHNEESTURM hoch gestrampelt - echt lustig / So richtigen Spaß hatten bestimmt die Läufer des Feldberglaufs. Habe mir den A* abgefrohren. Leider hat das Gegraupel und der Schnee nicht gerade zu gutem Grip beigetragen :-(


----------



## karsten13 (11. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> puuuh.. zurück ausm Taunus..
> 
> vorbei sind die Zeiten der trockenen Trails.. Ab Fuchstanz bin ich in nem handfesten SCHNEESTURM hoch gestrampelt - echt lustig / So richtigen Spaß hatten bestimmt die Läufer des Feldberglaufs. Habe mir den A* abgefrohren. Leider hat das Gegeraupel und der Schnee nicht gerade zu gutem Grip beigetragen :-(



sowas hatte ich befürchtet 
Heute Mittag waren's auf'm Feldi grad so noch > 0°. Und wenn es dann noch schifft, ist das ganz bitter ...

Gestern waren wir am Winterstein. Leider ist die An-/Rückfahrt immer ziemlich WAB-lastig, aber schön war's trotzdem  . Vom Aussichtsturm konnte man den Dünsberg bei Giessen gut erkennen:







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (11. April 2010)

Ich habe dagegen seit Mi konsequent sportlich gefaulenzt. Obwohl, ich war zu Fuss sehr viel unterwegs..hmm...egal.

Schön, dass ein Interesse an der Tour besteht. Aber, ich wollte mich mit euch auch ein bisschen abstimmen. Also, welches WE geht/geht nicht oder wie auch immer. Ich z. B. kann (noch) am 9, 16, 23.05. alles andere steht zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung.

Gruß

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (11. April 2010)

Ich kann auch nur am 16. und 23. Ich versuch mir die zwei Termine frei zu halten. Samstage sind bis auf den 29. alle frei bis jetzt.

Ansonsten bin ich auch grad am zwangsfaulenzen  Rahmen noch unterwegs und mein Knie meldet Überlastungserscheinungen, daher war ich jetzt am Wochenende ganz faul und zieh das noch ein paar Tage durch bis alles gut is.


----------



## sipaq (12. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Gestern waren wir am Winterstein. Leider ist die An-/Rückfahrt immer ziemlich WAB-lastig, aber schön war's trotzdem.


Stimmt, Winterstein ist immer wieder gut. 

Was mich aber wundert ist Eure Höhenmeterzahl. Ich hatte da bei meinen Touren zum Winterstein immer ca. 200hm mehr bei Anfahrt aus Frankfurt. Und mein Ausgangspunkt liegt höher als Deiner in Sachsenhausen. 

Habt Ihr da 'ne entspanntere Variante ausgekundschaftet?


----------



## Bergziege. (12. April 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> hehe, trotzdem war's genail! an meiner bergauf performance muss ich allerdings noch ein wenig arbeiten



   Ich hatte den Eindruck, dein Einbruch lag bei Dir an einem leeren Kohlehydratspeicher.
  AmVortag einer anspruchsvollen Tour esse ich immer ordentlich Nudeln. 
  Auch namhafte Energieriegel oder Gels während der Fahrt helfen. Die Corny Riegel taugen nur für die Couch vorm Fernseher oder für Golfspieler.


Gruß Jochen


----------



## sipaq (12. April 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Eindruck, dein Einbruch lag bei Dir an einem leeren Kohlehydratspeicher.
> Am Vortag einer anspruchsvollen Tour esse ich immer ordentlich Nudeln.
> Auch namhafte Energieriegel oder Gels während der Fahrt helfen. Die Corny Riegel taugen nur für die Couch vorm Fernseher oder für Golfspieler.


Naja, so schlecht sind die Müsliriegel auch nicht, aber man muss halt sehen, dass so ein schokoladenüberzogener Müsliriegel vor allem viel Zucker hat, mit dem der Kohlehydrat-Spiegel zwar schnell wieder oben ist, aber auch ganz schnell wieder unten.

Ein vernünftiger Energieriegel hält da eben deutlich länger und hat auch mehr Power (und Kalorien).


----------



## sipaq (12. April 2010)

Ich wollte nur Bescheid geben, dass ich diese Woche Mittwoch nicht fahren werde. Zum einen sagen drei (HR-Online, wetter.com, wetteronline.de) von vier Wettervorhersagen Regen voraus.

Zum zweiten lass ich mein Rad grade mal überholen und das ist am Mittwoch noch nicht fertig. Also plant bitte ohne mich, sofern Ihr fahren wollt.


----------



## Everstyle (12. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Zum zweiten lass ich mein Rad grade mal überholen und das ist am Mittwoch noch nicht fertig. Also plant bitte ohne mich, sofern Ihr fahren wollt.


Ebenfalls, ausserdem muss ich mich mental auf meine 4-Tage-LAN-Party vorbereiten...


----------



## DBate (12. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur Bescheid geben, dass ich diese Woche Mittwoch nicht fahren werde. Zum einen sagen drei (HR-Online, wetter.com, wetteronline.de) von vier Wettervorhersagen Regen voraus.
> 
> Zum zweiten lass ich mein Rad grade mal überholen und das ist am Mittwoch noch nicht fertig. Also plant bitte ohne mich, sofern Ihr fahren wollt.



und



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ebenfalls, ausserdem muss ich mich mental auf meine 4-Tage-LAN-Party vorbereiten...



Mmmh. Plant denn überhaupt jemand am Mittwoch zu fahren - trotz der Regenvorhersage?

Grüsse aus der Sonne,
DBate


----------



## TRB (12. April 2010)

also bei regen fahr ich auch nicht. da ziehe ich lieber die hallensportarten vor.


> Zunächst setzt sich das Aprilwetter weiter fort, doch Wetterbesserung  naht bereits ab Donnerstag. Freundliches Frühlingswetter meldet sich  dann zurück, es wird milder. Schauer gibt es nur noch selten. Am  Wochenende wird es traumhaft schön, und die Temperaturen liegen wieder  deutlich im Aufwärtstrend.
> 
> 
> --> Am Mittwoch breiten sich in  der Mitte und im Süden neue Regenwolken aus, dort ist Sonnenschein  selten. Im Norden bleibt es dagegen weiterhin freundlich und trocken,  häufig sogar sonnig. Die Temperaturen liegen im Süden bei 6 bis 10 Grad,  im Norden und Osten bei 10 bis 17 Grad. Im Norden frischt der Wind  stark böig auf.
> ...


----------



## karsten13 (12. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> den Service werde ich im April auch in Anspruch nehmen müssen, meine Edison läuft nur noch auf der kleinen Stufe. Laut dem L-Forum ist es wohl ein Kabelbruch. Dann bin ich gespannt, wie der Service bei einer 3,5 Jahre alten Lampe ausfällt ...



so, hab meine Lupine Ostern eingeschickt. Laut Sendungsverfolgung wurde das Paket am 08.04. zugestellt - und am 09.04. wollte der DHL-Mensch es bei mir wieder loswerden  . Können die zaubern? 
Zudem war die Reparatur kostenlos, der Kabelbaum wurde ausgetauscht.

Fazit: Ich bin immer noch sprachlos, dieser Service ist wohl einmalig  .



DBate schrieb:


> Plant denn überhaupt jemand am Mittwoch zu fahren - trotz der Regenvorhersage?



will gar nicht wissen, wo Du grad wieder bist 

Am Mittwoch sieht die Wettervorhersage momentan brauchbar aus. Wenn das so bleibt, bin ich um 18:00 an der Hohemark.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## IronShit (13. April 2010)

hey awb'ler,

wenn das wetter morgen nicht zu schlimm aussieht würde ich mich auch mal eurer runde anschließen. 
war sonntag mal wieder im taunus unterwegs und bin jetzt heiß dort wieder hin zu kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (13. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Können die zaubern?


Ich glaube, weil sie so teuer sind und wir uns doch mitten in einer Wirtschaftskrisie befinden, finden diese Produkte nicht so einen großen Absatz, so dass die Mitarbeiter nix zu tun haben, und deshalb in der Lage sind, deine Lampe innerhalb von 24Std. zu reparieren. 

Oder anders ausgedrückt, du bist bei denen auf einer VIP-Liste. Wie hast du das hinbekommen???

E.


----------



## racejo (13. April 2010)

Hi, 

ich bin auch seit neustem in Frankfurt und such noch Trainingspartner.
Ich bin grad in der Nähe von der Messe. Kann ich heute Abend bei wem mitfahren?


----------



## Everstyle (13. April 2010)

Hey racejo, AWB ist grundsätzlich nur Mittwochs. Wenn was anderes geplant ist, dann wird das hier (oder aber auch privat) ausgemacht.  Schau doch mal in den anderen Threads der Sektion FFm mit vielen Beiträgen rein, da sind ja auch ein paar andere Termine dabei. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (13. April 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch seit neustem in Frankfurt und such noch Trainingspartner. Ich bin grad in der Nähe von der Messe. Kann ich heute Abend bei wem mitfahren?


Hi racejo,

wir treffen uns regelmäßig immer am Mittwoch und ansonsten ad-hoc. Verabreden tun wir uns entweder hier im Thread oder direkt per SMS/E-Mail. 

Insofern hast Du das schon völlig richtig gemacht und einfach hier gefragt. Weiter so! 
Heute Abend fahren wohl die Eisbären aus dem Thread nebenan. Allerdings wird das wohl deutlich entspannter und weniger höhenmeterlastiger als das was wir so im Taunus fahren.


----------



## racejo (13. April 2010)

Um wie viel Uhr gehts denn dann Morgen los und wo vor allem?

Ich will jetzt Biken, aber ich kenn ja keine Trails


----------



## karsten13 (13. April 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Um wie viel Uhr gehts denn dann Morgen los und wo vor allem?
> 
> Ich will jetzt Biken, aber ich kenn ja keine Trails



ui, da hat's aber einer nötig 

Heute fahren auch noch die Beinharten, ansonsten gibt es Dienstags auch immer ne Rennrad-Ausfahrt (aber wehe, Du tauchst da mit'm MTB auf).

Morgen treffen wir uns um 18:00 an der Hohemark.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (13. April 2010)

Oberursel-Hohemark.

Einfach bei Google Maps "Oberursel, Alfred-Lechler-Straße" eingeben, bzw. mit der U3 bis zur Endhaltestelle fahren. Karsten13 fährt morgen Abend dort um 18 Uhr los.


----------



## DBate (13. April 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Um wie viel Uhr gehts denn dann Morgen los und wo vor allem?
> 
> Ich will jetzt Biken, aber ich kenn ja keine Trails



Morgen geht es um 1800 Uhr los, Treffpunkt ist immer die Hohemark in Oberursel, siehe auch Link in Beitrag #708 von karsten13.

Ups, da waren ja zwei Leute schneller. Frage mich gerade wie ih das übersehen konnte - sorry.


----------



## DBate (13. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> will gar nicht wissen, wo Du grad wieder bist
> 
> Am Mittwoch sieht die Wettervorhersage momentan brauchbar aus. Wenn das so bleibt, bin ich um 18:00 an der Hohemark.



Nun, dann will ich Dir auch gar nicht verraten wo ich bin .

Hoffe das Wetter hält bis Mittwoch.

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (13. April 2010)

Mir fällt gerade auf, wie sehr wir darum bemüht sind, jemandem zu helfen, wenn er hier in unserem AWB-Thread sich "verirrt". Wenn das kein "Kundenservice" ist?!? Da könnten sich paar andere Unternehmen aber echt was abschauen. Ich finde, wir sollten uns einen Pokal für die schnelle und freundliche "Kundenbetreuung" vegeben.


----------



## sipaq (13. April 2010)

Wir sind eben die nettesten. Kein Wunder, dass wir die TNL'er alle assimiliert haben


----------



## Rampe (13. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wir sind eben die nettesten. Kein Wunder, dass wir die TNL'er alle assimiliert haben



Stimmt! Dem kann ich auch als Assidingsda nur zustimmen.
Bei aller Schleimerei sollte aber noch erwähnt werden, das wir aufgrund des Sonnenstandes im moment noch in die Dunkelheit hineinfahren und Omas Grablicht definitiv fehl am Platz wäre!
Also entweder vorher abbiegen oder eine gute Funzel einpacken.

Komme Morgen warscheinlich auch mit, mache jetzt noch eine Probefahrt mit den neuen Reifen.


----------



## sipaq (13. April 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Komme Morgen warscheinlich auch mit, mache jetzt noch eine Probefahrt mit den neuen Reifen.


Mich als selbsternannten Reifenexperten interessiert natürlich, auf welche Reifen Du jetzt umgestiegen bist (vorher waren es Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25 wenn ich mich recht entsinne, oder?)?


----------



## racejo (13. April 2010)

Leider hab ich keine Lampe. Bis wann wollt ihr biken? 

Bin natürlich morgen dabei


----------



## sipaq (13. April 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Leider hab ich keine Lampe. Bis wann wollt ihr biken?
> 
> Bin natürlich morgen dabei


Da ich morgen nicht dabei bin, kann ich da nur raten, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass es immer so ca. 2,5 - 3 Stunden werden. Da es ab kurz vor 20 Uhr unter den Bäumen zappenduster ist, musst Du dann so ab ca. 19.30 Uhr abfahren, kannst also mindestens den ersten Anstieg voll mitnehmen. 

Danach erklären Dir dann sicher die Jungs wie Du wieder gen Heimat kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (13. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Danach erklären Dir dann sicher die Jungs wie Du wieder gen Heimat kommst.



Klar machen wir, wobei es auch bis 20:00 Uhr noch halbwegs hell ist.
Ich denke auch nicht das wir allzu weit fahren, so das der Rückweg gut zu beschreiben ist.

Zur frage wegen der Reifen: vorne Fat Albert 2,40er, hinten 2,25er, beide Tubeless.


----------



## sipaq (13. April 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Zur Frage wegen der Reifen: vorne Fat Albert 2,40er, hinten 2,25er, beide Tubeless.


Wie breit ist denn Deine Felge vorne?

Ich fahr im Augenblick auch 2,4er Schlappen auf einer Felge mit 19mm Maulweite und ich werd wieder auf 2,25 Zoll zurück wechseln, weil ein so breiter Reifen auf einer verhältnismäßig dünnen Felge mir keinen Vorteil bringt.

Ich muss einfach mit zu hohem Luftdruck fahren, damit der Reifen vor allem in Kurven nicht zu schwammig wird. Damit verschenke ich dann im Gelände Grip (den ein niedrigerer Luftdruck bringen würde) und Rollwiderstand (den ein niedrigerer Luftdruck im Gelände senken würde), schleppe aber 100g Mehrgewicht gegenüber der 2,25er Fassung pro Reifen mit mir rum.

Der Reifen an sich ist aber top, aus meiner Sicht der beste Allrounder am Markt. Everstyle und theobviousfaker fahren den auch.


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Der Reifen an sich ist aber top, aus meiner Sicht der beste Allrounder am Markt. Everstyle und theobviousfaker fahren den auch.



Nenene, ich fahre die "alte Version" in 2,35  Aber der grippt auch schon wie Hölle. Michelin bietet endlich Alternativen, wobei ich sie natürlich noch nicht testfahren konnte. Aber das Profil spricht für sich: Michelin WildRock'r in 2,4 ist mein Reifen fürs neue Rad. Ein großes Argument war auch der Preis: rund 23-24 gegenüber den 30+ bei Schwalbe.


----------



## racejo (14. April 2010)

Also ich bin dann heute Abend dabei, fährt jemand von Niederrad aus nach Hohemark zum Treffpunkt?


----------



## Claudy (14. April 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Also ich bin dann heute Abend dabei, fährt jemand von Niederrad aus nach Hohemark zum Treffpunkt?



Grundsätzlich ja; aber heute fahre ich erst mit dem Auto nach Hause und von dort aus dann zur HM.  

Arbeite in der Hahnstr. 31-35 und du!?

Viele Grüße
Anke 

*Nun noch die Frage an die Experten  - wie wird das Wetter *


----------



## DBate (14. April 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> *Nun noch die Frage an die Experten  - wie wird das Wetter *



Na wenn Du mitfährst kann ja nur die Sonne scheinen! 

Bis später.


----------



## sipaq (14. April 2010)

http://oberursel-wetter.de/


----------



## DBate (14. April 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Also ich bin dann heute Abend dabei, fährt jemand von Niederrad aus nach Hohemark zum Treffpunkt?



Niederrad nicht, aber ich fahre ab Sachsenhausen (Schweizer Platz). 1645-1650 ist geplant, sollte 5-10 Minuten später an der alten Oper sein. Wenn Du also mitwillst...


----------



## powderJO (14. April 2010)

scheize, das ich so blöde arbeitszeiten habe ... würde echt gerne mal mitkommen :-(


----------



## racejo (14. April 2010)

Also ich starte mit IronShit um 1700 an der Bockenheimerwarte. Vielen Dank für die Bemühungen. Wir sehen uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (14. April 2010)

sodele.. bin jetzt wieder daheim und versuche meine Oberschenkel warm zu bekommen 

Wurde bisschen später bei uns... ich hatte halt leider nur einen Schlauch als Reserve in meinem Hausrat-Rucksack dabei - Platte waren aber 3 an der Zahl zu reparieren... das hat ein bissl gedauert *gg*

Ich hoffe meine 2 Mitfahrer sind gut per U-Bahn heimgekommen?

Irgendwie stellt es sich immer als negativ heraus, daß ich mich von der Gruppe trenne - letztes mal verfahren.. diesmal unfreiwillige Boxenstopps 

Das letzte Stück war böös regnerisch - war trotzdem wie immer lustig!


----------



## racejo (14. April 2010)

So, ich bin jetzt auch gut angekommen und wärme mich grad mit einem Tee. 

War ja wirklich mal ein super gau. Die Tour selbst hat Spaß gemacht, man sieht sich.


----------



## TRB (14. April 2010)

bin auch zuhause und sitze frisch geduscht mit einem minze tee vorm rechner.

tolle tour, toller christian, toller regen, tolle platten, alles toll!!!

..wenn freitag jemand fährt sagt bescheid. hole mir morgen einen neuen schlauch und dann will ich freitagmittag so ab 4 wieder los wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## karsten13 (15. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Wurde bisschen später bei uns... ich hatte halt leider nur einen Schlauch als Reserve in meinem Hausrat-Rucksack dabei - Platte waren aber 3 an der Zahl zu reparieren... das hat ein bissl gedauert *gg*
> 
> Das letzte Stück war böös regnerisch - war trotzdem wie immer lustig!



falls es Dich tröstet, auch die Frankfurt-Heimfahrer haben die Volldusche genossen  .

Der Knaller war aber der Plattfuß von DBate, der beim Tragen des Rades dieses an einer scharfen Schieferplatte vorbeigeschrammt hat. Sowas hab ich auch noch net erlebt ...

Ansonsten fand ich die Tour trotz der Gruppengröße (15 !) gelungen.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## IronShit (15. April 2010)

ja, hat spaß gemacht. auch interessant die leute aus dem thread hier mal alle zu sehen. auch wenn ich nicht im geringsten eine ahnung habe, wer wer war und wer eigentlich zu go crazy gehört hat...

Danke an die Person, die mir mit ihrem Klebeband ausgeholfen hat um die Halterung von meiner Lampe zu flicken


----------



## DBate (15. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> falls es Dich tröstet, auch die Frankfurt-Heimfahrer haben die Volldusche genossen  .
> 
> Der Knaller war aber der Plattfuß von DBate, der beim Tragen des Rades dieses an einer scharfen Schieferplatte vorbeigeschrammt hat. Sowas hab ich auch noch net erlebt ...
> 
> ...



Ja, das war für mich auch neu. Hab' gerade mal nachgesehn; der Mantel ist auf knapp drei Zentimetern komplett aufgeschlitzt.

An dieser Stelle dann auch nochmal vielen Dank an Jochen und Karsten für den Support bei der Reparatur. Und natürlich an die Anderen für's warten. 

Freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt!

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## stay_anonym (15. April 2010)

servus leute. ich fahr schonmal dabei..is aber 1jahr her..
freu mich auf die zukunft, werde demnächst auch wieder mit einsteigen..
klingt immer alles geil, was ihr beschreibt..
gn8


----------



## Claudy (15. April 2010)

Moin Mädels,

wart ihr gestern auch so schmutzig . Mein Rädsche "wollte" ohne Dusche nicht in seine Kammer...

Ansonsten; sehr schöne Tour, viele viele Leute, ein bisschen zu viele Stöckchen aber dafür keine Mörder im Reichenbachtrail .

Viele Grüße uns bis nächste Woche!

Anke


----------



## Everstyle (15. April 2010)

Was??? 15 Leute???

Hey Simon, ich glaube, wir werden bald auch noch die GoCrazy Leute assimilieren... 

p. s. Reifen am Stein aufschlitzen?!?! was geht da ab???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. Reifen am Stein aufschlitzen?!?! was geht da ab???



und was ist mit dem mörder im reichenbachtrail los


----------



## sipaq (15. April 2010)

Hardcore. 15 Leute, Regendusche und dann noch mehrere Platten. Kaum ist man mal nicht dabei geht alles schief 

@DBate, falls Du auf die Schnelle einen neuen Reifen brauchst. Ich hab bei mir zu Hause noch 'nen nagelneuen 2,4 Fat Albert Front Evo (mit Snakeskin) und einen nagelneuen 2009er Nobby Nic 2,4 Evo Snakeskin (letzteres hätte Dir wohl die Tour gerettet) rumliegen. Kannste zum Selbstkostenpreis haben, wenn Du willst...


----------



## x-rossi (15. April 2010)

na, sipaq! du wirst doch wohl nicht dem allerbesten hersteller der welt abtrünnig werden


----------



## sipaq (15. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> na, sipaq! du wirst doch wohl nicht dem allerbesten hersteller der welt abtrünnig werden


Nö, aber meine Reifen tun es im Augenblick noch und ich kann ja wieder nachbestellen. Ist halt nur ein Angebot an David für den Fall, dass er schnell wieder fahren will und nicht die Mondpreise (50 pro Mantel) im stationären Handel zahlen will.


----------



## x-rossi (15. April 2010)

mir gehts genauso mit den icespikern. immer noch originalverpackt und unbenutzt


----------



## sipaq (15. April 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ansonsten; sehr schöne Tour, viele viele Leute, ein bisschen zu viele Stöckchen aber dafür keine Mörder im Reichenbachtrail .


Wo seid Ihr denn sonst noch so gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (15. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> @DBate, falls Du auf die Schnelle einen neuen Reifen brauchst. Ich hab bei mir zu Hause noch 'nen nagelneuen 2,4 Fat Albert Front Evo (mit Snakeskin) und einen nagelneuen 2009er Nobby Nic 2,4 Evo Snakeskin (letzteres hätte Dir wohl die Tour gerettet) rumliegen. Kannste zum Selbstkostenpreis haben, wenn Du willst...



Moin Simon,

vielen Dank für das Angebot! Allerdings war das ohnehin die letzte Tour mit dem Bike. Werde am Wochenende ein paar alte Mäntel aufziehen, und am Dienstag wird das Teil beim Händler gegen ein neues 'Spielzeug' eingetauscht .

In dem Zusammenhang: Auf dem neuen Bike sind momentan Conti Rubber Queen in 2.2 drauf. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt - gerade im Vergleich zum 2.4er Fat Albert (den ich aktuell draufhatte). Bin am überlegen ob ich die Queen nicht mal testen soll...

Beste Grüsse,
David


----------



## Rampe (15. April 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ansonsten; sehr schöne Tour, viele viele Leute, ein bisschen zu viele Stöckchen aber dafür keine Mörder im Reichenbachtrail .



Naja, versucht haben wirs, aber du bist auch im Reichenbach kein leichtes Opfer mehr.

Gruss vom Mann mit dem Klebeband, fand es auch sehr schön gestern und die Dusche war noch moderat.


----------



## sipaq (15. April 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang: Auf dem neuen Bike sind momentan Conti Rubber Queen in 2.2 drauf. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt - gerade im Vergleich zum 2.4er Fat Albert (den ich aktuell draufhatte). Bin am überlegen ob ich die Queen nicht mal testen soll...


Erfahrungen nicht, aber man hört über die RQ 2,2 nicht viel gutes, über die 2,4er Version allerdings schon. Sehr guter Grip (besser als Fat Albert) und sehr pannensicher, allerdings auch deutlich schwerer (knapp 200g pro Reifen) und mit mehr Rollwiderstand.

Wenn Du weiterhin eher Touren-/Allmountain-orientiert fährst, ist das Teil wohl eher überdimensioniert. Wenn Du in Zukunft aber eher in Richtung Enduro tendierst, dann ist das sicher eine gute Alternative zu den Schwalbe Pneus.


----------



## DBate (15. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Erfahrungen nicht, aber man hört über die RQ 2,2 nicht viel gutes, über die 2,4er Version allerdings schon. Sehr guter Grip (besser als Fat Albert) und sehr pannensicher, allerdings auch deutlich schwerer (knapp 200g pro Reifen) und mit mehr Rollwiderstand.
> 
> Wenn Du weiterhin eher Touren-/Allmountain-orientiert fährst, ist das Teil wohl eher überdimensioniert. Wenn Du in Zukunft aber eher in Richtung Enduro tendierst, dann ist das sicher eine gute Alternative zu den Schwalbe Pneus.



Danke für den Hinweis. Aktuell lese ich mich noch durch die diversen Foren - dien endgültige Entscheidung habe ich noch nicht getroffen.
Die RQ in 2.4 kommt wohl nicht in Frage - in 2.2 baut das Teil schon extrem breit - in etwa so wie der Fat Albert in 2.4. Da wird die Queen in 2.4 wohl doch etwas 'zu viel des Guten' sein.

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## bonusheft (15. April 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Moin Simon,
> In dem Zusammenhang: Auf dem neuen Bike sind momentan Conti Rubber Queen in 2.2 drauf. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt - gerade im Vergleich zum 2.4er Fat Albert (den ich aktuell draufhatte). Bin am überlegen ob ich die Queen nicht mal testen soll...



Hi, 

also zumindest von der Rubber Queen in 2.4 würde ich Dir abraten. Der Reifen bietet zwar sehr guten Grip, aber auch einen tierischen Rollwiderstand.  Da rollen sogar die Ice Spiker leichter. Nach ca. 200km habe ich die Reifen gegen Fat Albert 2.4 getauscht. Die sind im Vergleich dazu richtige Leichtläufer. Und der Grip hat mir bis jetzt vollkommen ausgereicht. 

Möglicherweise ist die 2.2er Version besser, aber die kenne ich nicht...


----------



## TRB (15. April 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> ... ein bisschen zu viele Stöckchen...



herrlich  ich musste so lachen als ich das heute morgen auf der arbeit las. die bezeichnung stöckchen, einfach herrlich...

zur gestrigen tour. wegführung fand ich durchweg grandios! ich mag es sehr gern wenn es bergauf (mehr oder weniger) queerfeldein geht und mittlerweile bevorzuge ich bergab auch eher die etwas ruppigere gangart!

toll fand ich ebenfalls diesmal die kommunikation untereinander. auch das sich jungs wie der rampe, oder die herren mit dem spicy, dem focus fully oder der herr mit dem cube fritzz (weiß die namen leider nicht mehr) sich auch ein wenig nach hinten orientiert haben und nicht ganz so grundlos nach vorn geprescht sind ohne rücksicht auf verluste da wie schon oft erwähnt meine aktuelle form vielelicht noch nicht ganz so stimmt.

in diesem sinne einen schönen abend!


----------



## Rampe (15. April 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> jungs wie der rampe



Danke!


----------



## iLikeMyCube (16. April 2010)

Hallo, wohne seit letztem Jahr September hier in Frankfurt und will nun endlich wieder in die Bikesaison einsteigen. Bin jetzt schon des öfteren den GrünGürtel gefahren, leider ist mein Bike davon sehr gelangweilt. Gibt es jmd der aus Niederrad oder Umgebung Touren Richtung Taunus startet und mich gerne mitnehmen möchte? Suche Touren schöne Touren mit Steigungen, viel Grün und Trails. Einen guten Start in den Tag euch!


----------



## sipaq (16. April 2010)

iLikeMyCube schrieb:


> Hallo, wohne seit letztem Jahr September hier in Frankfurt und will nun endlich wieder in die Bikesaison einsteigen. Bin jetzt schon des öfteren den GrünGürtel gefahren, leider ist mein Bike davon sehr gelangweilt. Gibt es jmd der aus Niederrad oder Umgebung Touren Richtung Taunus startet und mich gerne mitnehmen möchte? Suche Touren schöne Touren mit Steigungen, viel Grün und Trails. Einen guten Start in den Tag euch!


Komm halt einfach mal am Mittwoch Abend mit. Wir beißen nicht. 

Wie siehts denn mit Deiner Fitness aus? Ein paar Höhenmeter fahren wir nämlich schon. Wenn Deine Kondition also nicht der Rede wert ist, würde ich Dir erstmal ein paar Grundlagentouren empfehlen.


----------



## iLikeMyCube (16. April 2010)

Tja, wenn ihr nicht beißt, ist das eine Überlegung wert. Die Ausdauer/Kondition ist ok. Mithalten sollte hoffentlich nicht das Problem sein. Fahrt ihr jeden Mittwoch Abend? Und wo ist euer Startpoint? Letzte Frage: Durchschnittskilometer und -zeit pro Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (16. April 2010)

iLikeMyCube schrieb:


> Tja, wenn ihr nicht beißt, ist das eine Überlegung wert. Die Ausdauer/Kondition ist ok. Mithalten sollte hoffentlich nicht das Problem sein. Fahrt ihr jeden Mittwoch Abend? Und wo ist euer Startpoint? Letzte Frage: Durchschnittskilometer und -zeit pro Tour?


Wir fahren jeden Mittwoch Abend, meist so gegen 18 Uhr, aber manchmal auch erst um 18.30 Uhr. Unser Startpunkt ist Oberursel-Hohemark. In der Regel fahren wir abends so ca. 2-3 Stunden und je nach Lust und Laune zwischen 15 und 35 Kilometer.


----------



## TRB (16. April 2010)

wie schauen die planungen für morgen aus? fährt jemand irgend wann wo ich mich dranhängen kann?


----------



## flipster (16. April 2010)

ich würde auch gerne mal mitfahren wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.
mtb-mäßig bin ich allerdings noch ziemlicher anfänger (obwohl ich schon oft den feldberg hochgefahren bin).
ich komm vom triathlon und fahr normalerweise deswegen eher rennrad.

ihr fahrt ja immer erst relativ spät los- braucht man da eine beleuchtung? hab nämlich noch keine.


----------



## wartool (16. April 2010)

@ TRB die genaue Startzeit kann ich nicht sagen.. werde mit 2-4 meiner Kollegen (alles Anfänger) in den Taunus fahren.

Kann noch nichts über Länge etc sagen - wird sich zeigen, wie fit die Jungs sind!


----------



## TRB (16. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> @ TRB die genaue Startzeit kann ich nicht sagen.. werde mit 2-4 meiner Kollegen (alles Anfänger) in den Taunus fahren.
> 
> Kann noch nichts über Länge etc sagen - wird sich zeigen, wie fit die Jungs sind!


 
dann gib doch mal bescheid wann's losgehen soll. würde denke ich auf ne runde mitkommen.


----------



## TRB (17. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> @ TRB die genaue Startzeit kann ich nicht sagen.. werde mit 2-4 meiner Kollegen (alles Anfänger) in den Taunus fahren.
> 
> Kann noch nichts über Länge etc sagen - wird sich zeigen, wie fit die Jungs sind!



sorry das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe aber bei mir gings dann schlag auf schlag und ich wollte auch nicht zu spät nach hause kommen.

am ende war es emminghaushütte - altkönig - fuchstanz - windeck - großer feldberg - verblockter trail runter am feldberg (rückseite vom turm keine ahnung wie der heißt) - windeck - kleiner feldberg - verblockter trail runter zum fuchstanz (keine ahnung wie der heißt) - fuchstanz - trail an der emminghaushütte (keine ahnung wie der heißt) - hohemark.


----------



## TRB (19. April 2010)

hier ist ja echt nix mehr los...


----------



## Everstyle (20. April 2010)

Tsja TRB, ich nehme mal an, dass alle am WE unterwegs waren, nur eben keine Lust haben darüber zu berichten. Ich persönlich war letztes WE auf einer LAN-Party. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich mir jeden Tag das wunderschöne Wetter anschauen durfte, dafür aber nicht fahren konnte. Naja, man kann ja nicht alles haben.

Was ich aber morgen wieder zurück haben kann, dass ist mein Bike. Damit sollte der Dämpfer für die neue Trail-Saison wieder i. O. sein. 

Das bedeutet, dass ich morgen gerne AWB-mässig unterwegs wäre. Allerdings muss ich zuvor mein Bike abholen, dann fahr ich mit dem Rad von Bad Homburg über Saalburg zur Hohermark. Ich schätze, dass ich dafür knapp 50Min brauchen werde. In Abhängigkeit davon wie ich morgen drauf bin, bin ich dann gegen 18 Uhr (+-15Min) am Startpunkt. Und damit es nicht langweilig bleibt, oben drauf noch eine weitere Abhägigkeit, nämlich die aus dem Büro. Ich weiss noch nicht, wann und wie ich hier morgen raus komme. Das bedeutet, ich möchte fahren, weiss nur noch nicht ob es klappt und wenn doch, wann genau. So viel dazu.

Wie sieht es mit dem Rest aus?

E.style


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2010)

Ich werde fahren, allerdings privat. Ich zeige einem Kumpel mal den Taunus. Vielleicht begegnet man sich ja mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (20. April 2010)

Ich werde versuchen um 18:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt zu sein. Habe aber zurzeit keine Beleuchtung und werde die Gruppe dann entsprechend der Lichtverhältnisse verlassen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## TRB (20. April 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen um 18:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt zu sein. Habe aber zurzeit keine Beleuchtung und werde die Gruppe dann entsprechend der Lichtverhältnisse verlassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Marko



da schließ ich mich an, habe ebenfalls (noch) keine beleuchtung und versuche 18 uhr am startpunkt zu sein.


----------



## TRB (20. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Tsja TRB, ich nehme mal an, dass alle am WE unterwegs waren, nur eben keine Lust haben darüber zu berichten.


----------



## erbchen (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

hätte jemand von euch Zeit und Lust morgen früh mit mir ne Runde im Taunus zu drehen?

Starten würde ich gerne zwischen 8 und 9.

Wer hat Lust? Ich fahre ein All Mountain Bike. Ich bin kein Wettkampffahrer bin aber recht Fit im Vergleich zum normal sterblichen.
Würde gerne ein paar schöne Trails (zB. Mamorsteine) runtersausen.

Vielleicht passt es ja jemandem hier und derjenige hat auch noch Lust sich auf einen Fremden gleichgsinnten einzulassen.

Schreibt mir ne Mail vielleicht HandyNr. und ich rufe euch dann an.
Ich werde immer wieder bis so 23 Uhr die Mails und mein MTB News Postfach kontrolieren.

Sorry, dass es so kurzfristig ist. Ich dachte aber eben erst daran, dass ich es hier mal posten kann...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. April 2010)

Hey erbchen, 
wenn du regelmäßig zu solchen Uhrzeiten fahren kannst dann könnten wir es uns vielleicht Dienstags gemütlich auf ein paar Trails einrichten. Dienstags hab ich nämlich komplett frei und würde da gerne auch zu früheren Uhrzeiten regelmäßig fahren. 
Deine Erwartungen bezüglich der Touren passen auf den ersten Blick ziemlich gut.

Die nächsten zwei Wochen passiert aber erstmal gar nichts. Ich hab noch ne Prüfung offen und mein neuer Rahmen hat sowieso Angst vor Aschewolken und wollte nicht in den Flieger steigen. Aber so für die Zukunft wäre das super


----------



## TRB (21. April 2010)

fahren wir denn heute abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (21. April 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> fahren wir denn heute abend?



Ich werde auch um 18:00uhr dasein...


----------



## Everstyle (21. April 2010)

Hmmm... wenn ich als einziger mit der Lampe unterwegs sein soll... na dann werde ich mit euch runter fahren. Ich plane jetzt hier um halb vier aus dem Büro rauszukommen und hoffe, dass ich rechtzeitg an der Hohemark bin. 

Bis später...


----------



## TRB (21. April 2010)

traumhafte tour wobei die oberschenkel ganz schön brennen, aber wenn es nicht so wäre dann hätte ich glaube ich was falsch gemacht


----------



## Marko S (21. April 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> traumhafte tour wobei die oberschenkel ganz schön brennen, aber wenn es nicht so wäre dann hätte ich glaube ich was falsch gemacht



So soll das ja auch sein, stressfrei ne nette Runde drehen und danach zufrieden ins Bett fallen.


----------



## Bergziege. (21. April 2010)

und das Bike ist sauber geblieben. Das gab's schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## karsten13 (22. April 2010)

h.jay schrieb:


> Ich werde auch um 18:00uhr dasein...



leider haben wir 18:00 nicht geschafft, da Anke nen Platten hatte  .
Danke an h.jay & Co. für's warten  .

So gab es dann eine 2. Gruppe mit 9 Leuten. Rampe hat geguided  , Motorradkurve, Sandplacken, Denis-Trail, Roßkopf, Trail zum Parkplatz, Bleibiskopf-Experimente ...

Fand's arschkalt, 4° auf'm Roßkopf. Ansonsten scheint nun endgültig die KindShock-Seuche ausgebrochen zu sein (Gruss an Dirk)  .

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (22. April 2010)

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet gestern alle so viel Spaß wie ich. Frisch war es zwar und dank eines Platten meines Mitfahrers haben wir den Altkönig-Aufstieg nicht mehr geschafft, sind aber trotzdem 'ne nette Tour über Goldgrube (dort Everstyle's Trail-Experimente), Lindenberg, Sandplacken, Feldi, Fuxi, Weiße Mauer und Bogenschießplatz gefahren.

Hat Spaß gemacht, aber wärmer darf es trotzdem wieder werden.

Auf mich dürft Ihr an den kommenden Mittwochen jetzt erstmal verzichten. Bin unter der Woche jetzt bis in den Herbst hinein woanders auf Projekt. Aber hoffentlich sieht man sich ab und an mal am WE...


----------



## Everstyle (22. April 2010)

Tsja, wir sind ziemlich pünktlich gestartet (18:06), damit die Jungs ohne Licht auch noch genug Zeit zum Biken finden. Bei uns ging es zum AK und von dort aus wollte ich mehr oder weniger die Wege zum Lips-Tempel und weiter zum Falkenstein fahren. Da ich aber die Wege das einzige Mal bei einem Nightride gefahren bin, war es für mich nicht einfach, diese auf Anhieb zu finden. Gott sei Dank war Marko dabei und wusste bescheid. THX an dieser Stelle. Jedenfalls sind wir zum Teil (für mich) neue Wege gefahren und somit wieder etwas neues gelernt. Am Ende dann noch schön zügig mit TRB bis nach FFm durchgefahren.

Tsja, meine Reparatur war übrigens ziemlich teuer, knapp 300Euro. War einfach einiges kaputt. Ich habe nämlich einen Dämpferservice machen lassen, zudem wurden diverse Lager an der Schwinge etc. ausgetauscht. Ich habe gestern aber direkt und deutlich die Verbesserung der Performance gespürt. Und auch die Korrektur der Vorderbremse hat sich ausbezahlt. Achtung Karsten, kein Quitschen mehr!!!  Somit war die Reparatur mehr als i. O. 

Für Sonntag habe ich einen längeren Ausflug in den Taunus ins Auge gefasst. Wann und wo und überhaupt ob es tatsächlich stattfinde, das werde ich noch hier rechtzeitig melden. 

Bis dann.

Everstyle


----------



## Everstyle (22. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Auf mich dürft Ihr an den kommenden Mittwochen jetzt erstmal verzichten. Bin unter der Woche jetzt *bis in den Herbst* hinein woanders auf Projekt. Aber hoffentlich sieht man sich ab und an mal am WE...



Ups! hab das erst jetzt gelesen... das ist natürlich nicht gut. Dann muss ich ja die AWB-Flagge jetzt (fast) alleine in die Höhe halten. Na dann wollen wir hoffen, dass wir uns auch WE treffen können.

Gruß

E.

p. s. wieso sind eigentlich jetzt plötzlich so viele Leute mittwochs unterwegs? Kein Go Crazy mehr, oder machst du Karsten jetzt eine neue AWB-Runde auf?


----------



## TRB (22. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ups! hab das erst jetzt gelesen... das ist natürlich nicht gut. Dann muss ich ja die AWB-Flagge jetzt (fast) alleine in die Höhe halten. Na dann wollen wir hoffen, dass wir uns auch WE treffen können.



keine angst, ich werde versuchen dir nach besten kräften beiseite zu stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (22. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ups! hab das erst jetzt gelesen... das ist natürlich nicht gut. Dann muss ich ja die AWB-Flagge jetzt (fast) alleine in die Höhe halten. Na dann wollen wir hoffen, dass wir uns auch WE treffen können.


Das bekommen wir sicher hin. 



Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. wieso sind eigentlich jetzt plötzlich so viele Leute mittwochs unterwegs? Kein Go Crazy mehr, oder machst du Karsten jetzt eine neue AWB-Runde auf?


Soweit ich weiß, fängt GC erst im Mai wieder mit den Mittwochstouren an. Warum Karsten lieber sein eigenes Ding macht musst Du Ihn direkt fragen. Ich hab da keine Ahnung. Haben wir Dir was getan, Karsten?


----------



## Marko S (22. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ups! hab das erst jetzt gelesen... das ist natürlich nicht gut. Dann muss ich ja die AWB-Flagge jetzt (fast) alleine in die Höhe halten. Na dann wollen wir hoffen, dass wir uns auch WE treffen können.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> E.



Keine Angst du bist sicher nicht allein, ich werde in der nächsten Zeit bestimmt wieder öfter bei AWB aufschlagen und bin auch gerne bereit ne Tour zu führen. Da musst du dir nicht immer allein den Kopf zerbrechen.
Aber schade ists schon das Simon keine Zeit hat.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (22. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. wieso sind eigentlich jetzt plötzlich so viele Leute mittwochs unterwegs? Kein Go Crazy mehr, oder machst du Karsten jetzt eine neue AWB-Runde auf?





sipaq schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, fängt GC erst im Mai wieder mit den Mittwochstouren an. Warum Karsten lieber sein eigenes Ding macht musst Du Ihn direkt fragen. Ich hab da keine Ahnung. Haben wir Dir was getan, Karsten?



ehe hier weiter wild spekuliert wird, verweise ich gerne nochmal auf diesen Post:



karsten13 schrieb:


> Und eh die Frage kommt: Nein, die Tour wurde hier nicht gepostet (sonst hätten wir womöglich noch Deinen einzigen Mitfahrer abgeworben), *die Initiative ging auch nicht von mir aus* und Start war 18:00 HM.
> 
> So wie es aussieht, *wird sich die Gruppe wohl auch weiterhin bis einschl. 12.05. mittwochs 18:00 an der HM treffen*. Mitfahrer sind - denke ich - willkommen, Uhrzeit und Level2 sind fix und somit nicht verhandelbar ...



Die Gruppe ist aus gc hervorgegangen, wobei einige auch schon bei AWB-Touren dabei waren (bonusheft, h.jay, Rampe, ...). Mein Vorschlag, doch gemeinsam zu fahren, ist an Simon's Startzeiten (18:30/18:45) gescheitert. Vergangene Woche sind wir zusammen gefahren, warum das gestern keiner auf die Reihe bekommen hat, weiss ich nicht (war ja wegen Plattfuss leider erst 18:15 an der HM). Wenn die Gruppe nicht zu groß wird, können wir von mir aus gerne bis 12.05. zusammen fahren. Danach liegt dann gc wieder auf dem Mittwoch-Termin und wir können die "Gruppenspaltung-Diskussion" dann neu führen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (22. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ehe hier weiter wild spekuliert wird, verweise ich gerne nochmal auf diesen Post: ...


Jaaa, da war mal was... hab ich wohl total vergessen. Naja, da die 18:30 wohl in der nächsten Zeit nicht mehr nötig sein wird, werden wir uns nächsten Mittwoch wieder zur gewohnten Zeit treffen können.


----------



## Bergziege. (22. April 2010)

Aber jetzt steht erst ein schönes Wochenende an.

  Ich möchte am Sonntag ab 10 bis 11 Uhr eine nette Runde durch den Taunus zu drehen.
  Bevorzugt Hintertaunus,  wo weniger los ist. Bis max. 16 Uhr.

  Wer fährt mit ?

Gruß Jochen


----------



## TRB (23. April 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Wer fährt mit ?


 
Ich!


----------



## Everstyle (23. April 2010)

So, habs gestern alles geklärt, d. h. ich bin am Sonntag auch unterwegs. Ich habe auch schon ein paar Ideen für die Strecke, wird vermutlich auf ca. 50-60Km und 1300-1600Hm hinauslaufen sowie zum Teil sehr holprig werden. Ich will kein Rennen fahren, möchte aber unnötig lange Pausen vermeiden. Startpunkt wäre für mich ca. 10.30 am besten. 

Ist das OK für euch?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## TRB (23. April 2010)

@everstyle:

klingt sehr gut. da wäre ich dabei.

1. wenn du's es in richtung hohemark nicht schon zu sehr krachen lässt könnten wir uns ecke reuterweg/grüneburgweg treffen und gemeinsam hochfahren. wenn nicht komme ich mit der bahn um halb 11 pünktlich an die hohemark.

2. wann meinst du sind wir nach deinen berechnungen wieder zurück?


----------



## Everstyle (23. April 2010)

Ich werden ganz faul mit der Bahn um 09:51 am Grüneburg losfahren, damit ich noch genug Reserven für den Rest habe 

Die Tour wird vermutlich auf ca. 5-6Std. hinauslaufen, ich denke aber, dass wir erst ein Mal schauen müssen, wie wir drauf sind. Ich muss ja auch nicht unbedingt alles fahren, was ich mir so ausgedacht habe. Zudem will ich auch nicht zu spät nach Hause kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (23. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich werden ganz faul mit der Bahn um 09:51 am Grüneburg losfahren, damit ich noch genug Reserven für den Rest habe


 
perfekt! dann nehmen wir die gleiche bahn und sehen uns somit um 09:45 uhr am ziehscheinautomaten unten würde ich sagen. ich muss noch ne zusatzfahrkarte ziehen.


----------



## Bergziege. (23. April 2010)

perfekt, bis Sonntag 10:30 Uhr


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. April 2010)

Man könnte überlegen da mitzufahren......
aber ihr seid mir bestimmt viel zu schnell bergab...


----------



## Everstyle (24. April 2010)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Man könnte überlegen da mitzufahren......
> aber ihr seid mir bestimmt viel zu schnell bergab...


Nachdem TRB nun mit einer Wohnzi-Couch unterwegs ist , ist das gut möglich!

Denkt aber auf alle Fälle an Sonnencreme morgen!

Hier noch ein Foto von der letzten Tour (als Monitor-Farben-Testbild gedacht)


----------



## Everstyle (25. April 2010)

Die Tour war für mich auf alle Fälle ein super Einstieg in die Sonntags-Touren und freue mich schon auf die nächsten. War aber auch einfach (fast) alles perfekt, das Wetter, die Trails, das Bike und die Kondition. Am Ende sind es für mich knapp 65Km und 1500Hm geworden. Ich habe jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß gehabt. 

Bis demnächst.

E.style


----------



## TRB (25. April 2010)

es war eine wirklich tolle tour und die vorfreude auf mittwoch steigt damit umso mehr. ein wirklich ausgezeichnetes guiding von everyst, wahnsinnig tolle bedingungen und meine form steigt stetig an. bis jetzt ein toller einstieg in meine saison.

und die zwei teller voll bigos zeigen mittlerweile auch wirkung. meine beine brennen ordentlich nach der heutigen tour. aber es war einfach grandios!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (25. April 2010)

@ everest.

hast prima geguidet. Bin auch noch pünktlich in Kronberg gewesen.

Bis Mittwoch

Gruß Jochen


----------



## wartool (26. April 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> und die zwei teller voll bigos zeigen mittlerweile auch wirkung





Was zum Teufel sind bigos??????


----------



## Everstyle (26. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel sind bigos??????


Aus Wiki 





> *Bigos* (_polnischer Krauttopf_) ist ein polnisches, litauisches und weiÃruthenisches Nationalgericht. Allgemein wird Bigos als Synonym fÃ¼r klassisch-polnische KÃ¼che angesehen. Neben Schaschlik und Krakauer Wurst ist Bigos in Polen hÃ¤ufig an ImbiÃstÃ¤nden anzutreffen. Auch in Restaurants ist Bigos meist auf der Speisekarte vertreten. Bigos wird traditionell mit Brot gereicht.
> Die Grundzutaten fÃ¼r Bigos sind Sauerkraut, WeiÃkohl, Trockenpilze und Trockenpflaumen sowie â in unterschiedlichen Mengen â Schweinefleisch, Schinken und verschiedene Wurstarten.


p. s. an dieser Stelle noch eine Anmerkung zu der Tour von gestern: irre wie die Irren mit den starren Gabeln gefahren sind


----------



## wartool (26. April 2010)

öhm.. in Wiki das hatte ich auch gesehen.-.. dachte nur nicht, dass der arme TRB 2 mal am Tag so ne Portion reinschaufelt *gg* - dachte da eher an was Müslimässiges mit ähnlichem Namen *kopfschuettel*


----------



## Everstyle (26. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> ... dachte nur nicht, dass der arme TRB 2 mal am Tag so ne Portion reinschaufelt *gg* ....


Wenn meine Frau einen 5L Topf aufsetzt, dann esse ich es drei mal täglich zwei/drei tage lang


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2010)

@ E.style: astreine tour, sehr viel flow. nie lange hochfahren müssen für den nächsten trail. danke! so macht ebay spaß!

bigos - sauerkraut, kartoffeln, speck/fleisch - scheint generell ein slawisches superprodukt zu sein? ich kann mich vage daran erinnern, von meiner großmutter optisch ähnliches gekocht bekommen zu haben, jedesmal wenn ich sie während der schulferien besucht hatte.

starrgabel - also meiner einer hat seinen körper nach 3/4 der (tor)tour dann doch immer mehr gespürt. und faker sah beim thailänder auch ein bisschen schaizze aus. mir kam es fast so vor,als ob wir beide keine probleme damit gehabt hätten, mit den köpfen in die teller zu fallen und einfach fertig einzupennen 

ich war so am sack gestern abend und habe ungelogen von 21:00 bis 08:00 geschlafen. und eigentlich möcht ich auch gar nicht auf arbeit jetzt, ein tag frei wäre schön ...


----------



## Everstyle (26. April 2010)

THX4compliments! 

Ich hoffe unsere Tour war ein würdiger CTF-Ersatz.

Wie gesagt, ich fand es schon ziemlich krass, wie ihr da runter gekommen seid. Aber, das geht nicht ohne Körpereinsatz. Damit bleibt nichts anderes übrig als zu sagen, vielen Dank für den Anschauungsunterricht zum Thema "Vor- und Nachteile von vollgefederten Mountainbikes". 

p. s. seid ihr auf der Ecke beim Thai-Express hängen geblieben? Der kocht ja fast so gut, wie ich...


----------



## TRB (26. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> THX4compliments!
> 
> Ich hoffe unsere Tour war ein würdiger CTF-Ersatz.



das war es in der tat! ich werde mich gleich mal in richtung bettchen verziehen und den abend recht ruhig ausklingen lassen.



Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. seid ihr auf der Ecke beim Thai-Express hängen geblieben? Der kocht ja fast so gut, wie ich...



also wenn du den ecke reuterweg/grüneburgweg meinst dann nein, an dem sind wir ja noch zu dritt vorbeigefahren.


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2010)

wir sind auf reserve richtung heimat und haben kurz vor der haustüre einen guten thailänder.

im nachhinein bin ich gar nicht mehr sauer, die CTF verpasst zu haben.


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Aus Wiki p. s. an dieser Stelle noch eine Anmerkung zu der Tour von gestern: irre wie die Irren mit den starren Gabeln gefahren sind



Noch eine Anmerkung zum Thema Starrgabel und Vorderrad:




Traue keinem Laufrad, dass du nicht selbst gebaut hast! Andererseits könnte das den Spuren nach auch mein Ausrutscher gewesen sein, ein paar Meter weiter gabs nämlich einen fetten *"KLONK"*, aber da hatte ich die Ursache nicht gefunden. 



x-rossi schrieb:


> starrgabel - also meiner einer hat seinen körper nach 3/4 der (tor)tour dann doch immer mehr gespürt. und faker sah beim thailänder auch ein bisschen schaizze aus. mir kam es fast so vor,als ob wir beide keine probleme damit gehabt hätten, mit den köpfen in die teller zu fallen und einfach fertig einzupennen



Meine Handgelenke hab ich aufm Rückweg im Nidda- und Grüneburgpark so richtig gemerkt. Richtig fertig und ausgelutscht.
Sagmal, was haben deine Finger denn heute morgen so gemacht? Bei mir waren Mittel-, Ring- und kleiner Finger jeweils in den unteren zwei Gliedern leicht angeschwollen und wenn ich die Hand zur Faust mache dann tuts leicht weh  Das hatte ich zwar schon mal nach einer 2000hm-Trailtour mit Everest aber nicht in der Ausprägung.

Der Thailänder ist der Hammer!



x-rossi schrieb:


> im nachhinein bin ich gar nicht mehr sauer, die CTF verpasst zu haben.


Ein Prost auf die Deutsche Bahn! Nie hab ich mich so über eine Verspätung freuen können 

Und zu guter Letzt ein großes Dankeschön an unseren Guide und seine Streckenwahl und die gute-Laune-Truppe  Besser kann der Start in die Schönwetter-Saison nicht sein und ich hatte sogar heute noch den ganzen Tag ein fettes grinsen im Gesicht 

Psssst... wo kann man denn das Fotomaterial sichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (27. April 2010)

auf der ersten runde mit starrgabel hatte ich während und noch kurz nach den abfahrten immer probleme mit krämpfen in den händen. letzten sonntag wars die 4. tour mit starrgabel, und die hände machen dahingehend jetzt zum glück keine probleme mehr. guck: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





allerdings haben die verblockten trails bzw. die langen, schnellen, holprigen trails fast alles aus dem oberkörper verbraucht


----------



## wartool (27. April 2010)

sach mal Karsten... und Stefan... 

wie habt Ihr die Anke denn wieder aus der Eisdiele rausgelockt *hrrhrr*

nachdem man da ne Stunde angestanden hat will man doch gar nicht mehr weg, oder?


@Karsten  danke für die Tracks - habe sie auf der gmx-Adresse leider zu spät "gefunden" werde sie morgen Abend mal testen!


----------



## Everstyle (27. April 2010)

@faker: du sollst auch nicht die Speichen aus Papier machen  Pics gibt es nicht so viele, ich werde sie heute abend fertig machen. 

Nächste Tour dieser Art vermutlich am 09.05. Jetzt am WE bin ich erst ein Mal in den Alpen


----------



## DBate (27. April 2010)

Ist heute evtl. jemand unterwegs? Spiele mit dem Gedanken...


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> allerdings haben die verblockten trails bzw. die langen, schnellen, holprigen trails fast alles aus dem oberkörper verbraucht


Typisch Radfahrer  Bis auf Handgelenke und Beine hab ich nix gespürt. Haben sich die vielen "minderwertigen" Ju Jutsu-Stunden für den WP wohl doch gelohnt 



Everstyle schrieb:


> @faker: du sollst auch nicht die Speichen aus Papier machen  Pics gibt es nicht so viele, ich werde sie heute abend fertig machen.
> 
> Nächste Tour dieser Art vermutlich am 09.05. Jetzt am WE bin ich erst ein Mal in den Alpen



Das sind Origami-Speichen-Prototypen von einem großen japanischen Komponentenhersteller. Nach Carbon und Basalt der nächste Trend. Warts ab!
09.05. is bei mir leider ganz schlecht  da kann ich definitiv nicht.  Aber am darauf folgenden Mittwoch bin ich umso definitiver dabei, da schreit ihr doch bestimmt nach Wiederholung vom Sonntag?


----------



## TRB (27. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> da bin ich dabei. dann scheuch ich dieses wochenende eben den wartool durch den taunus, stimmts christian...


----------



## wartool (27. April 2010)

mal sehen TRB - wenn das Wetter so wird, wie es vorhergesagt ist werde ich wohl eher Donnerstag und Freitag fahren.. eifach abwarten / wie ich mich kenne kann ichs dann aber am Wochenende trotzdem nicht lassen.


----------



## Marko S (27. April 2010)

Ich mach mal den Anfang für morgen 18:00 Uhr.
Ich muss nur noch die Speichen auf organische umrüsten, meine Empfehlung Unterarmsehne, dass wir der neue Trend. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## TRB (27. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> mal sehen TRB - wenn das Wetter so wird, wie es vorhergesagt ist werde ich wohl eher Donnerstag und Freitag fahren.. eifach abwarten / wie ich mich kenne kann ichs dann aber am Wochenende trotzdem nicht lassen.



Donnerstag eher schlecht, Freitag klingt ab 16:00 Uhr Banane!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (27. April 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich mach mal den Anfang für morgen 18:00 Uhr.



wenn ich pünktlich aus dem Büro komme stehe ich pünktlich an der Hohemark


----------



## racejo (27. April 2010)

Also ich bin Morgen auch wieder dabei. 
Diesmal Tubeless. 
War Heute mal im Stadtwald biken, die fahrtechnisch schwierigste Stelle war eine UBahn Treppe 

Fährt jemand von Niederrad aus?
Wie lang seid ihr das letzte mal unterwegs gewesen? Lampe?


----------



## Claudy (27. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> ...wie habt Ihr die Anke denn wieder aus der Eisdiele rausgelockt *hrrhrr* ...



GuckGuck Chris,

kennst du diese Eisdielen .

Das Eis ist dort wirklich super super lecker  und es gibt dort immer etwas zum gucken (zumindest für mich).
Und eigentlich kommt man immer recht schnell dran. 

Ich gehe tatsächlich in keine andere Eisdiele in Frankfurt - und wenn ich noch so kaputt nach ner Tour bin; diesen Weg schaffe ich immer .

Liebe Grüße uns bis bald!

Anke
(am Wochenende in der Pfalz mit hoffentlich schönem Wetter)


----------



## DBate (28. April 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich mach mal den Anfang für morgen 18:00 Uhr.
> Ich muss nur noch die Speichen auf organische umrüsten, meine Empfehlung Unterarmsehne, dass wir der neue Trend.
> 
> Gruß
> Marko



Bin dabei. Bis später.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. April 2010)

Aufgrund gewisser Umstände (unter anderem der Tatsache, dass ich mich mit Starrgabel derzeit pudelwohl fühle ) hab ich euch was anzubieten. 
Ich habe zuletzt einen schönen Laufradsatz gebaut, für den ich so erstmal keine Verwendung mehr habe (aber für den monetären Gegenwert sehr wohl!)
Handelt sich um ZTR Flow, vorn Hope Pro2, hinten XTR, dazu rote Sapim Alunippel und schwarze D-Light bzw. Laser-Speichen. Der ganze Satz wiegt derzeit 1740g. Die Vorderradnabe kann auf beliebiges Achssystem umgebaut werden, das würde ich auch für den Käufer übernehmen! Das Hinterrad kommt ohne den originalen XTR-Schnellspanner, dafür wahlweise mit einer 5er Inbus-Spannachse (kann das gleiche, wiegt die Hälfte).
Unten gibts noch mehr Details und wenn noch Fragen offen sind, Vorsicht! Ich beiße 

So unter Freunden, Bekannten und Bekannten von Bekannten  kriegt ihr den Satz für 350 Euro. Rechnet mal die Materialpreise zusammen 
"Garantie" und Service gibts dazu, wenn mal was passieren sollte! 
Garantie in Anführungszeichen, weil ich kein Händler bin im rechtlichen Sinne, aber ein Mensch mit Vertrauen ins eigene Handwerk 

Bilder gibts hier

Details Hinterrad

XTR FH-M975
Notubes ZTR Flow (22,6mm Innenbreite!)
rote Sapim Polyax-Nippel, 12mm
rechts: Sapim D-Light (2,0/1,8/1,65)
links: Sapim Laser (2,0/1,5)
Notubes Yellow Tape Felgenband (Tubeless-ready!)
Gewicht: 915g (inkl. Tape, ohne Schnellspanner)
je Seite gibts zwei Ersatzspeichen inkl. Nippel dazu
Kein Schnellspanner enthalten!
Notubes-Ventil für Tubeless gibts auf Wunsch dazu

Details Vorderrad

Hope Pro 2 20mm Steckachse, schwarz
Notubes ZTR Flow
rote Sapim Polyax-Nippel, 12mm
links und rechts Sapim D-Light (2,0/1,8/1,65)
Notubes Yellow Tape Felgenband (Tubeless-ready!)
Gewicht: 815g (inkl. Tape)
je Seite gibts zwei Ersatzspeichen inkl. Nippel dazu
Notubes-Ventil für Tubeless gibts auf Wunsch dazu


----------



## karsten13 (29. April 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich habe zuletzt einen schönen Laufradsatz gebaut, für den ich so erstmal keine Verwendung mehr habe (aber für den monetären Gegenwert sehr wohl!)



bin ja kurz davor, den Satz zu nehmen ...

Wie breit ist denn die Felge?

Edit: Ist das vorne 6-Loch-Aufnahme und hinten Centerlock?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Edit: Ist das vorne 6-Loch-Aufnahme und hinten Centerlock?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Ja und das Centerlock ist der Grund warum das nicht mein LRS ist, ich brauch nicht noch ein Standart und damit noch mehr Bremsscheiben die in der Gegend rumliegen. Aber je mehr ich über den Preis nachdenke um so mehr wirds mir gerade egal, also überleg nicht zu lange ...


----------



## Everstyle (29. April 2010)

Hmm...warum seid ihr immer am Drei-Zacken unterwegs, wenn ich nicht dabei bin??? Zu meiner Verteidigung, ich habe noch am Dienstag eine "unheimliche Begegnung" mit meinem Zahnarzt gehabt... musste deshalb gestern passen.

E.style


----------



## Marko S (29. April 2010)

*Frage:

Hat einer von euch ein Einpresswerkzeug für Lagerschalen (Steuersatz),
mit dem Hammer will ich das bei meinem neuen Rahmen nicht machen.*
z.B.http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k476/a236/einpresswerkzeug-fuer-lagerschalen.html


----------



## Marko S (29. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hmm...warum seid ihr immer am Drei-Zacken unterwegs, wenn ich nicht dabei bin??? Zu meiner Verteidigung, ich habe noch am Dienstag eine "unheimliche Begegnung" mit meinem Zahnarzt gehabt... musste deshalb gestern passen.
> 
> E.style



Das mit den Drei-Zacken bekommen wir schon noch hin, es ist ja immer länger hell und da ist das auch Mittwoch machbar.

Ich hoffe alle sind gestern gut nach Hause gekommen und nicht zu schockiert von meiner Trailauswahl, für mich hat es trotz Platten von racejo zeitlich bestens gepasst, zum Sonnenuntergang stand ich auf meinem Balkon.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## wartool (29. April 2010)

@ Mako S

ich habe zwar kein spezielles Einpresswerkzeug.. aber bin bisher mit ner Gewindestande M12 oder 16 und großen Unterlegscheiben (Karosseriescheiben M24 und jeweils kleineren zum adaptieren) bestens ausgekommen. Solltest Du es damit probieren wollen kann ich gerne biss Gewindestab und paar Scheiben besorgen.


----------



## Marko S (29. April 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> @ Mako S
> 
> ich habe zwar kein spezielles Einpresswerkzeug.. aber bin bisher mit ner Gewindestande M12 oder 16 und großen Unterlegscheiben (Karosseriescheiben M24 und jeweils kleineren zum adaptieren) bestens ausgekommen. Solltest Du es damit probieren wollen kann ich gerne biss Gewindestab und paar Scheiben besorgen.



Ja so ähnlich habe ich das auch immer gemacht (KFZ-Federspanner + U-Scheiben) aber bei der Variante ist nicht sicher das die Schalen gerade eingepresst werden, da keine Führung der Lagerschalen vorhanden ist. Sollte keiner so was besitzen kaufe ich mir eben das Werkzeug.


----------



## DBate (30. April 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich hoffe alle sind gestern gut nach Hause gekommen und nicht zu schockiert von meiner Trailauswahl, für mich hat es trotz Platten von racejo zeitlich bestens gepasst, zum Sonnenuntergang stand ich auf meinem Balkon.
> 
> Gruß
> Marko



Moin Marko,

also ich zumindest bin wohlbehalten wieder daheim angekommen - und Deine Trailauswahl fand ich schwer in Ordnung. Besten Dank nochmal für's Guiden.

Heute hab' ich gleich nochmal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt, und mein neues 'Spielzeug' auf seine zweite Fahrt über die Trails gehetzt. Nach knapp 73km und 1300HM war ich aber für heute bedient... 

Beste Grüsse,
DBate
P.S. *@TRB*: Warst Du heute zufällig auch nochmal unterwegs? Mir war, als hätte ich Dich gegen 1915 meinen Weg kreuzen sehen...


----------



## karsten13 (30. April 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> mein neues 'Spielzeug'



wie "heisst" denn das neue Spielzeug? Link, Bilder?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (30. April 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> P.S. *@TRB*: Warst Du heute zufällig auch nochmal unterwegs? Mir war, als hätte ich Dich gegen 1915 meinen Weg kreuzen sehen...


 
nope, habe gestern mal die beinchen geschont, musste ja auch noch zum frisör...

wie schauts denn am wochenende aus? fährt irgend jemand?


----------



## DBate (30. April 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Muahahahahahahha, der Kommentar ist gut!!!
> 
> Ok, zurück zum Thema. Ich plane im Mai mal wieder mit den TTT+E-Touren langsam los zu legen. Wie so was aussieht, sieht man hier:
> 
> ...



und



Everstyle schrieb:


> Schön, dass ein Interesse an der Tour besteht. Aber, ich wollte mich mit euch auch ein bisschen abstimmen. Also, welches WE geht/geht nicht oder wie auch immer. Ich z. B. kann (noch) am 9, 16, 23.05. alles andere steht zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> E.



Hi Everstyle,

steht denn schon ein Termin? Also, ich habe mittlerweile meinen Dienstplan für Mai. Das einzige Wochenende an dem ich Zeit hätte wäre das am 23.05.

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (30. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wie "heisst" denn das neue Spielzeug? Link, Bilder?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Bekommst Du bestimmt demnächst zu sehen.


----------



## Bergziege. (30. April 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> wie schauts denn am wochenende aus? fährt irgend jemand?


 
da für Sonntag mehr Regen als für Samstag gemeldet ist, wollte ich morgen ab 10 - 12 Uhr bis max. 16 Uhr fahren.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## TRB (30. April 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> da für Sonntag mehr Regen als für Samstag gemeldet ist, wollte ich morgen ab 10 - 12 Uhr bis max. 16 Uhr fahren.
> 
> Gruß Jochen



hm negativ, bin heute abend raven und um die uhrzeit sicherlich erst zuhause.

bei mir käme eher der sonntag zum tragen...


----------



## wartool (30. April 2010)

@everstyle: würdest Du mir vielleicht den gps-Track zur oben zitierten Auswertung zukommen lassen? Ich möchte mich gerne mal an sowas probieren.

email:[email protected]

dangööööö


----------



## x-rossi (1. Mai 2010)

laut wetter solls morgen im taunus zum glück erst ab 1400 anfangen, dann aber schon fast ein wenig ernsthaft. 

die morgendlichen temptations sind mit 6-8 grad warm genug. wer würde denn zwischen 9-10 uhr ab hohemark auf eine kleine gemütliche runde 2-4 stunden los wollen/können/dürfen?

tempo eher vernünftig, weil ich die heutige tour noch verdauen muss.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Mai 2010)

Oh man, war auch schon auf der Suche nach einem Mitfahrer für morgen im Taunus. Mir ist aber eben noch eingefallen, dass ich nur 31 Speichen im Vorderrad habe


----------



## Bergziege. (1. Mai 2010)

Heute sind mir gegen 15:15, auf dem Pflasterweg vom Fuchstanz kommend, ca. 50 besoffene Jugendliche entgegen gekommen. Ich wurde auf das übelste angepöbelt und musste vom Weg in den Wald ausweichen um an der Horde vorbeizukommen.

  Hat heute jemand ähnliches erlebt?

  Ich hoffe sehr, dass das ein Einzelfall wahr und wir uns in Zukunft nicht noch mit besoffenen Jugendlichen auf den Trails ärgern müssen.

  Jochen


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub, jedes Jahr am 1. Mai ist Bier-Marathon vom Feldberg über den Altkönig zur Hohemark. Oder war das an nem andern Tag? Mit entsprechend vielen Scherben ist zu rechnen... 
Ich wurde letztes Jahr glücklicherweise nicht angepöbelt, sondern sogar fanatisch angefeuert auf dem Weg hochzus


----------



## TRB (2. Mai 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Heute sind mir gegen 15:15, auf dem Pflasterweg vom Fuchstanz kommend, ca. 50 besoffene Jugendliche entgegen gekommen. Ich wurde auf das übelste angepöbelt und musste vom Weg in den Wald ausweichen um an der Horde vorbeizukommen.
> 
> Hat heute jemand ähnliches erlebt?
> 
> ...


 
mir ist letztes jahr am 1. mai ähnliches passiert. Von klopfen auf den Rücken bis Helm war alles dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (2. Mai 2010)

So, zurück aus den Alpen. Das Wandern dort, ist doch etwas anderes, als hier im Mittelgebirge. Super coole Tour mit knapp 900Hm am Stück gemacht. Der Wanderweg nach oben wäre übrigens ein erste Sahne Trail nach unten gewesen (S1-S2), nichts extremes aber sicherlich hier und da mit ein paar technischen Herausforderungen. Egal, jetzt heisst es wieder Biken.

Also, der 23.05. kann von mir aus gerne als Termin ins Auge gefasst werden. Ich hoffe, dass ich bis dahin genug Kondition habe, um so eine Tour zu fahren, und natürlich, dass wir schönes Wetter haben. Weitere Details werde ich noch rechtzeitig ankündigen. Eins vorab trotzdem, die Tour richtet sich in erster Linie an technisch erfahrene Fahrer mit guter Kondition.

@wartool: keine gps-Tracks am Start, da ich kein GPS-Gerät besitze. Mein gesamtes Trail-Repertoire ist nur auf meiner Hirn-Festplatte vorhanden... 

Nächsten Sonntag plane ich übrigens eine etwas andere Tour. Idee ist von FFm-HBF mit dem Zug nach Wetzlar zu fahren und von dort aus sich durch den "Taunus-Dschungel zurück nach FFm zu schlagen". Eckdaten: 80-100Km und bis zu 2000Hm (je nach dem beabsichtige ich noch zum Schluss auf den Feldi). Es wird einiges an WABs geben, aber keine Sorge, ich werde auch noch einige Trails einbauen... Startpunkt ziemlich früh.

Wer hätte Lust?

E.style


----------



## TRB (2. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also, der 23.05. kann von mir aus gerne als Termin ins Auge gefasst werden. Ich hoffe, dass ich bis dahin genug Kondition habe, um so eine Tour zu fahren, und natürlich, dass wir schönes Wetter haben. Weitere Details werde ich noch rechtzeitig ankündigen. Eins vorab trotzdem, die Tour richtet sich in erster Linie an technisch erfahrene Fahrer mit guter Kondition.


 
mal schauen wie fit ich bin. schau ich dann spontan ob ich da mitkommen werde.




Everstyle schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag plane ich übrigens eine etwas andere Tour. Idee ist von FFm-HBF mit dem Zug nach Wetzlar zu fahren und von dort aus sich durch den "Taunus-Dschungel zurück nach FFm zu schlagen". Eckdaten: 80-100Km und bis zu 2000Hm (je nach dem beabsichtige ich noch zum Schluss auf den Feldi). Es wird einiges an WABs geben, aber keine Sorge, ich werde auch noch einige Trails einbauen... Startpunkt ziemlich früh.
> 
> Wer hätte Lust?
> 
> E.style


 
ja, klingt gut. wenn du genaueres wie startzeitpunkt usw. weißt sag bitte frühzeitig bescheid.


----------



## Bergziege. (2. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wer hätte Lust?
> 
> E.style



hört sich gut an. ich muß nur am Sonntag um 16 Uhr in Kronberg sein.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Mai 2010)

Jetzt am Wochenende gehts leider nicht aber für den 23. nehm ich dich beim Wort


----------



## x-rossi (3. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wer hätte Lust?
> 
> E.style


wenn adrenalino am 09.05. nicht fährt, dann komme ich mit. aber wenn er fährt, dann bin ich mit ihm unterwegs.


----------



## Bergziege. (4. Mai 2010)

*AWB Ausfahrt Mittwoch 18 Uhr*

Wer fährt mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (4. Mai 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> *AWB Ausfahrt Mittwoch 18 Uhr*
> 
> Wer fährt mit ?



Ich!


----------



## TRB (4. Mai 2010)

muss mal schauen ob ich das zeitlich alles so hinbekomme. falls ja bin ich wie gewohnt 18 uhr an der hohemark!


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2010)

wie lange wollt ihr morgen fahren?


----------



## TRB (4. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wie lange wollt ihr morgen fahren?


 
falls ich mitkomme so lange bis es dunkel wird.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2010)

ja, das ist lang genug.


----------



## Everstyle (4. Mai 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> *AWB Ausfahrt Mittwoch 18 Uhr*
> 
> Wer fährt mit ?


Dabei!!!


----------



## DBate (4. Mai 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> *AWB Ausfahrt Mittwoch 18 Uhr*
> 
> Wer fährt mit ?



Lampe mitnehmen? Sonnenuntergang ist 2050LT.

Fragende Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (5. Mai 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Lampe mitnehmen? Sonnenuntergang ist 2050LT.
> 
> Fragende Grüsse,
> DBate


Hmm... letztes Mal habe ich ebenfalls um 20Uhr mit den anderen Schluss gemacht, von daher war die Lupine gar nicht notwendig. Ich bringe aber meine morgen mit, dann können wir schauen, ob wir noch eine Runde drauf setzen.

p. s. was aber viel wichtiger mitzunehmen wäre, das sind warme Klamotten... man, war das frisch heut morgen, mir sind die Finger voll abgefroren, obwohl ich nur 10Min in Büro brauche...


----------



## wartool (5. Mai 2010)

eventuell sehen wir uns heute Abend.. ich muss mal schauen, wie es heute bei mir läuft.. meine gestrige kleine Runde war irgendwie ne böse quälerei.. keine Ahnung, obs nur am Gegenwind lag, oder ich immer unfitter werde.

Wartet nicht auf mich.. wenn ich mit möchte.. bin ich um 18 Uhr da!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## TRB (5. Mai 2010)

hm doof, freundin hat's so dermaßen erwischt das ich heute abend nicht in die pedale treten kann sondern mich eher im wadenwickeln, tee kochen und essen machen versuchen darf 

plane jetzt allerdings, auf die bevorstehende wetzlar-tour am sonntag, freitagmittag so gegen 16 uhr als training nochmal ne runde durch den taunus zu drehen. irgend wer interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (5. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich bringe aber meine morgen mit, dann können wir schauen, ob wir noch eine Runde drauf setzen.
> 
> p. s. was aber viel wichtiger mitzunehmen wäre, das sind warme Klamotten... man, war das frisch heut morgen, mir sind die Finger voll abgefroren, obwohl ich nur 10Min in Büro brauche...



Lampen hängen an der Steckdose, und die Winterschuhe werde ich heute auch noch einmal anziehen. Aktuell meldet der kleine Feldberg 4°C, heute morgen waren es -2°C .

Bis später,
DBate


----------



## Marko S (5. Mai 2010)

Mal schauen ob ich heute mitkomme.

Temperatur Aktuell Hohemark Bahnhof 12,5 C°


Sollte ich nicht anwesend sein viel Spaß

Marko


----------



## x-rossi (5. Mai 2010)

bis gleich.


----------



## Titanwade (5. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag plane ich übrigens eine etwas andere Tour. Idee ist von FFm-HBF mit dem Zug nach Wetzlar zu fahren und von dort aus sich durch den "Taunus-Dschungel zurück nach FFm zu schlagen". Eckdaten: 80-100Km und bis zu 2000Hm (je nach dem beabsichtige ich noch zum Schluss auf den Feldi). Es wird einiges an WABs geben, aber keine Sorge, ich werde auch noch einige Trails einbauen... Startpunkt ziemlich früh.
> 
> Wer hätte Lust?
> 
> E.style


 
Hey Ever,

hört sich prima an! Wann willst Du denn in den Zug steigen? Geht die gesamte Strecke durch den Dschungel, so dass man sich unterwegs komplett selbstversorgen muss, oder sind kurze Abstecher in die Zivilisation eingeplant?

Gruß,
T.


----------



## Everstyle (5. Mai 2010)

Also, das war eine geile Runde, hat echt Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, dass die Wege nach unten, die Anstrengungen der Wege nach oben wieder gut gemacht haben. Zudem, THX für den Vorschlag DB, war eine richtig gute Idee. Ich meine, der Weg rockt einfach!

So, was Sonntag anbetrifft, hier noch ein paar weitere Infos:
- die beste Verbindung ist um 08:21, alle anderen eiern mir einfach zu lange rum, IC will ich auch nicht fahren und auf Umsteigen habe ich auch keine Lust
- Versorgung wird knapp; Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es am Winterstein und Fuxi (mehr oder weniger), ansonsten kann sicherlich noch etwas Proviant an der Tanke von Ziegenhein gekauft werden. Aus diesem Grund wäre ausreichende Verpflegung sinnvoll
- und dann noch (selbstverständlich) Sachen wie Ersatzschlauch, Werkzeug etc., entsprechende Kleidung usw., Helm, einwandfrei funktionierendes Bike...

Ich werde mir noch Mal alles genau in Ruhe morgen Abend überlegen, vielleicht fällt mir noch etwas ein.

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE


----------



## DBate (6. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also, das war eine geile Runde, hat echt Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, dass die Wege nach unten, die Anstrengungen der Wege nach oben wieder gut gemacht haben. Zudem, THX für den Vorschlag DB, war eine richtig gute Idee. Ich meine, der Weg rockt einfach!



Hey, ich hab' doch gar nichts gemacht. Und ausserdem... 'I have no experience with this kind of shit...' (oder so ähnlich) .

Aber hey, die Runde hat echt Spass gemacht - besten Dank für's Guiden. Allerdings tun mir die Griffel weh - ich glaube ich muss die Bremsgriffe nochmal justieren.

Was Sonntag angeht - da melde ich mich wie schon erwähnt spätestens am Samstag bei Dir. Morgen geht's erst mal arbeiten. Und wer weiss, wenn der 'Schicksalsberg' in Island noch weiter zickt, komme ich vielleicht gar nicht rechtzeitig zurück .

Bis die Tage,
DBate
P.S. *@karsten13*: Der Clown war wieder da - hab' für Dich gewunken.


----------



## x-rossi (6. Mai 2010)

ihr wart da noch wach?  bei mir ging nur noch ein döner, bin aber während des kauens im tv-sessel eingeschlafen. um 04:30 hat dann der wecker für die frühschicht geklingelt, dann gabs halt etwas anderes frühstück 

raichenbach war ein bisschen grenzwertig. nach jedem abschnitt hatte ich ein bisschen dickere unterarme, als waden.

adrenalino hat sich bisher noch nicht gemeldet, ich kann für sonntag jetzt weder zu- noch absagen ...


----------



## TRB (6. Mai 2010)

bei trockenen bedingungen bin ich morgen entweder 15:58 oder 16:13 an der hohemark. jemand interesse mitzufahren?


----------



## karsten13 (6. Mai 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> P.S. *@karsten13*: Der Clown war wieder da - hab' für Dich gewunken.





Hab gestern gekniffen, da ich mir am Vortag schon den Arsch auf'm RR abgefroren hab. Bist Du noch trocken nach Ffm gekommen? Hier hat's laut Regenradar so ab 21:15 geschüttet ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (7. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also, das war eine geile Runde, hat echt Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, dass die Wege nach unten, die Anstrengungen der Wege nach oben wieder gut gemacht haben. Zudem, THX für den Vorschlag DB, war eine richtig gute Idee. Ich meine, der Weg rockt einfach!
> 
> So, was Sonntag anbetrifft, hier noch ein paar weitere Infos:
> - die beste Verbindung ist um 08:21, alle anderen eiern mir einfach zu lange rum, IC will ich auch nicht fahren und auf Umsteigen habe ich auch keine Lust
> ...


 
Bisher scheint das Wetter am Sonntag durchwachsen zu werden,  so bin im momentan noch unentschieden über eine Teilnahme. Ich warte noch den Wetterbericht morgen ab und melde mich nochmals....


----------



## Rampe (7. Mai 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hab gestern gekniffen, da ich mir am Vortag schon den Arsch auf'm RR abgefroren hab. Bist Du noch trocken nach Ffm gekommen? Hier hat's laut Regenradar so ab 21:15 geschüttet ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Also ich bin die letzten Kilometer noch leicht Feucht geworden (obenrum!),
passt von der Uhrzeit.
War trotzdem eine schöne Tour, auf vielfachen Wunsch etwas kürzer als vor einer Woche, auf dem Weg zum Altkönig kamen uns jedoch ein paar wildgewordene Mountenbiker auf einem illegalen Trail entgegen, Schockierend!

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## DBate (8. Mai 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Bist Du noch trocken nach Ffm gekommen? Hier hat's laut Regenradar so ab 21:15 geschüttet ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Nun, von trocken kann nicht die Rede sein - war bei Ankunft daheim ordentlich durchnässt .




Rampe schrieb:


> '...auf dem Weg zum Altkönig kamen uns jedoch ein paar wildgewordene Mountenbiker auf einem illegalen Trail entgegen, Schockierend!
> 
> Gruss
> Stefan



Ich glaube die habe ich auch gesehen. Das sind bestimmt die, die auch für die ganzen Schäden auf'm Limes verantwortlich sind. Wenn ich die nochmal erwische...

Was die Sonntagstour angeht muss ich noch mal schauen - bin gerade erst von der Arbeit zurück.

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## Titanwade (8. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter wird morgen nicht so rosig werden. Auf die Wetzlar-Ffm Tour werde ich deshalb verzichten.

Grüße
T.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> So, was Sonntag anbetrifft, hier noch ein paar weitere Infos:
> - die beste Verbindung ist um 08:21, alle anderen eiern mir einfach zu lange rum, IC will ich auch nicht fahren und auf Umsteigen habe ich auch keine Lust
> - Versorgung wird knapp; Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es am Winterstein und Fuxi (mehr oder weniger), ansonsten kann sicherlich noch etwas Proviant an der Tanke von Ziegenhein gekauft werden. Aus diesem Grund wäre ausreichende Verpflegung sinnvoll
> - und dann noch (selbstverständlich) Sachen wie Ersatzschlauch, Werkzeug etc., entsprechende Kleidung usw., Helm, einwandfrei funktionierendes Bike...


wie gehts hier weiter?


----------



## TRB (8. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wie gehts hier weiter?


 
würd ich auch gern wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (8. Mai 2010)

also ich bin für alle schandtaten bereit. 10 belegte brötchen, regenjacke, überschuhe, gefederter hinterbau ... alles am start. müsste nur noch wissen, für wann ich den wecker programmieren soll.

gegen 23:00 schaue ich noch mal hier in den thread rein ...


----------



## Everstyle (8. Mai 2010)

Für heute morgen wurde für die Taunusregion auch Regen angesagt, k. Ahnung wie viel tatsächlich heruntergekommen ist, zumind. laut http://oberursel-wetter.de/ genau 0ml/m². Jedenfalls als ich heute Mittag mit Mainuferpatrouille oben an der Hohemark Klinik war, da waren auch schwarze Wolken über uns, herausgekommen ist aber nix! So konnten wir dann gemütlich weiter zum Forellengut (frische Fische gek.), Bad Homburg und FFm zurück fahren. War übrigens sehr angenehm bei den Temperaturen zu fahren. 

Also, ich habe jetzt alles notwendige gepackt, vor allem aber einen Satz an Regenklamotten, d. h. Überschuhe, Hose, Handschuhe, Jacke und Helmüberzieher!!! (sicher ist sicher) Brötchen werde ich erst morgen früh schmieren  Jedenfalls auch hier wichtig, genug zu Essen und zu Trinken mitnehmen. Ach ja, Werkzeug etc. nicht vergessen. Übrigens an dieser Stelle noch ein super Tip eines alten Hasen für eine AX-Packliste --> Klopapier, denn oberhalb der Baumgrenze, keine Blätter...muahahahhaha...muss immer lachen, wenn ich daran denke. 

Irgendwie habe ich einfach Bock auf bisschen Abenteuer...ich meine, bei Sonnenschein kann ja jeder fahren 

Der Zug geht vom FFm Hbf, Gleis 15 um 08:21, ich werde auf dem Gleis warten. Bis morgen.

E.


----------



## TRB (8. Mai 2010)

ich sollte nochmal schmieren gehen. hab bis jetzt nur 5 belegte brote...überschuhe hab ich keine, muss auch so gehen.


----------



## TRB (8. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Für heute morgen wurde für die Taunusregion auch Regen angesagt, k. Ahnung wie viel tatsächlich heruntergekommen ist, zumind. laut http://oberursel-wetter.de/ genau 0ml/m². Jedenfalls als ich heute Mittag mit Mainuferpatrouille oben an der Hohemark Klinik war, da waren auch schwarze Wolken über uns, herausgekommen ist aber nix! So konnten wir dann gemütlich weiter zum Forellengut (frische Fische gek.), Bad Homburg und FFm zurück fahren. War übrigens sehr angenehm bei den Temperaturen zu fahren.


 
ging mir ähnlich. dachte auch es würde fürchterlich regnen aber es kam nichts runter.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Mai 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> ich sollte nochmal schmieren gehen. hab bis jetzt nur 5 belegte brote...überschuhe hab ich keine, muss auch so gehen.


dann ziehe ich die sealskinzsocken an, dann kannst du im notfall meine überschuhe haben.


----------



## Marko S (9. Mai 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Nun, von trocken kann nicht die Rede sein - war bei Ankunft daheim ordentlich durchnässt .
> 
> Bis die Tage,
> DBate




da habe ich aber mehr Glück gehabt, als ich am Eingang von Ober Eschbach war begann es zu regnen und ich bin noch im trockenen angekommen.


----------



## x-rossi (9. Mai 2010)

autsch!












aber ... konkret geguided!


----------



## sipaq (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin wieder im Lande nach einer Woche Gardasee. War irgendwie eine Pleiten, Pech und Pannen Angelegenheit.  Hab mich gleich am ersten Tag kurz vor der 1. Tour verletzt. Wollte über eine kleine Mauer springen (zu Fuß) und bin mit dem Fuß hängengegeblieben. 

Ergebnis: Schürfwunde am rechten Arm und geprelltes Handgelenk (hab ich erst später gemerkt).  

Sind dann noch eine Tour gefahren. Aufwärts ging es mit dem Handgelenk noch ganz gut (knappe 1500hm), aber abwärts wäre ich fast vor Schmerzen gestorben. Habe wirklich jeden Stein, jede Wurzel und jede Unebenheit gemerkt. Am Abend war ich de facto nur noch einhändig einsetzbar. Konnte mir nicht mal mehr mein Schnitzel schneiden.

Somit war am 2. Tag ausspannen angesagt und an den Tagen 3 und 6 Wandern. An Tag 4 und 5 hats eh nur geregnet, weswegen an Biken nicht zu denken war. 

An Tag 7 hab ichs dann wieder mit biken versucht (Tour hoch zum Tremalzo), was auch gut ging, nur leider fing es auf 1200m Höhe an zu regnen und ab 1450m Höhe wurde der Regen dann zu Schnee.  Mann, hab ich gefroren, als wir endlich auf 1700m Höhe zur Schutzhütte kamen.  Runter gings dann prima, dank aufhörendem Niederschlag und Tape-Verband. Am nächsten langen WE will ich wieder starten. Sagt Bescheid, wenn was geht.


----------



## DBate (9. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> autsch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was zum Geier habt Ihr denn da angestellt? Ich hoffe es ist bei diesem 'Bagatellschaden' geblieben .

Ich hab's heute leider nicht geschafft - die Arbeit steckte noch zu tief in den Knochen... .

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (9. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> autsch!... aber ... konkret geguided!


Naja, die kleine Schleife bei Oberkleen hätte ich mir gerne erspart, hat einiges an Zeit gekostet. Dafür bin ich aber glücklich den Y-Weg in den Teilpassagen komplett gefunden zu haben; ist eine echt gute Alternative zum Schinderhannespfad und eignet sich sehr gut als Einstieg in die Tour. Wobei zwischen Volpertshausen und Oberkleen gibt es ziemlich viele Stellen mit Windbruch, so ist das Vorwärtskommen sehr abenteuerlich, so mal als Hinweis, falls einer da lang fahren sollte  Am Hausberg habe ich am Ende doch noch den gewünschten Weg gefunden, musste aber auch hier zuvor improvisieren; der Hausbergweg ist dagegen wg. drei umgefallenen Bäumen so gut wie gar nicht mehr flowig, echt schade. Am Winterstein gab es dann noch ein Mal eine große und eine kleinere Schleife, auf die ich wirklich gerne verzichtet hätte, hat mich ziemlich geärgert. Dafür im späteren Verlauf einen niedlichen Weg gefunden, das fand ich dann wieder gut. Naja, der Rest war dann auch kein Problem mehr. Für den Feldi hatten wir aber am Ende einfach keine Zeit mehr, ich hätte es noch gerne versucht, vielleicht nächstes mal. Somit sind wir dann von der Saalburg ziemlich easy bis nach Oberursel und dann FFm gefahren. 

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank für eure Geduld! Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich aber sagen, dass es auch nicht einfach ist, nur aus dem Gedächtnis zu fahren, und vor allem, wenn man den Weg nun zum ersten Mal rückwärts fährt. 

Sonst? Das Wetter war gemäß Vorgaben teilweise sehr bescheiden. Im Klartext, es hat knapp 3 Std. am Stück geregnet. Aber Dank vernünftiger Regenklamotten war das alles kein Problem. Zudem gab es ab dem Winterstein auch herrliche Abendsonne, das war dann eine richtig coole Atmosphäre im Wald...

Tsja, die Aktion mit meinem rechten Ohr... Es kam ein riesiger Condor vorbei geflogen, dem hat mein Helm so gefallen, da hat er zugegriffen...  Oder anders ausgedrückt, während ich unter einem umgefallenen Baum gefahren bin, und auf die rechte Wegseite achten musste, da hier ein Loch war, habe ich völlig den wie eine Lanze in meine Richtung herunter hängenden Ast übersehen, welcher dann mein Ohr aufgespießt hat. Rossi hat noch ein Stück Holz aus meinem Ohr gezogen und mich gepatcht. So bin ich dann auch bis zum Schluss durchgefahren. Heute noch schnell einen Arzt bei der Ambulanz konsultiert. Ergebnis, mein Ohrknorpel wurde genäht und ich soll nach Möglichkeit keinen Sport machen, bei dem ich schwitze. Damit bin ich dann für Mittwoch raus. So viel zum Thema Bock auf Abenteuer...hehe...

Fazit: für mich auf alle Fälle eine geile Tour!!! 

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

p. s. tolle Leistung TRB!!!
p. s. s. am Ende 99Km und 1715Hm

p. s. s. s. hey Simon, deine Story zu hören, ist aber ziemlich hart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Mai 2010)

1) 





x-rossi schrieb:


>



2) 





Everstyle schrieb:


> Fazit: für mich auf alle Fälle eine geile Tour!!!



Versuch das mal nem klar denkenden Menschen zu verklickern, der nicht im IBC angemeldet ist (z.B. dem Arbeitskollegen aus deiner Signatur )
...but we like that way!


----------



## DBate (10. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Heute noch schnell einen Arzt bei der Ambulanz konsultiert. Ergebnis, mein Ohrknorpel wurde genäht und ich soll nach Möglichkeit keinen Sport machen, bei dem ich schwitze. Damit bin ich dann für Mittwoch raus. So viel zum Thema Bock auf Abenteuer...hehe...



Na dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung - hoffe Du bist schon bald wieder fit.

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## Bergziege. (10. Mai 2010)

@ everest

 Das Bild ist ja schockierend, Du bekommst graue Haare.


Interessante Tour. Währe gerne mitgekommen.

Hoffentlich kann ich bei der nächsten Deiner Touren mit.


@ Sipaq

Ist Deine neues Projekt, weshalb Du nicht mehr Mittwochs mit uns fahren kannst, am Garda.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## x-rossi (10. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle vielen Dank für eure Geduld! Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich aber sagen, ...


wer hat sich beklagt?  

80 km track aus dem gedächtnis sind voll ok, noch dazu wenn man bedenkt, dass optionen ausprobiert wurden und die auch noch gut waren. und dann wieder den hauptweg zu finden ... also ich verfahre mich mit gps öfter 

den streckenverlauf habe ich mir dann genauer angeschaut, und schlimm ist er gar nicht geworden, wie du gedacht hast. alles im grünen bereich. beim nächsten spaß bin ich gerne wieder dabei.

@ TRB: laut gpsies:

Länge 80,45 Kilometer
Höhendifferenz  373 Meter (148 bis 521 Meter)
Gesamtanstieg  1675 Meter
Gesamtabstieg  1537 Meter

Dauer - als wir in oberursel raus gekommen sind, hatten wir knapp 6h25min gebraucht. bis OF hatte ich dann 7h10min aufm tacho.


----------



## TRB (10. Mai 2010)

eine unglaublich tolle tour war das gestern mit einem unglaublich tollen guide. ich finds noch immer krass wie man solch eine tour rein aus dem gedächtnis heraus fahren kann. ich bin unglaublich stolz auf mich das ich alles so durchgestanden habe. schließlich war es für mich die erste so große tour mit der kilometeranzahl, wobei ich sagen muss heute hat jeder treppenstieg zur ubahn ins büro usw. echt weh  getan und ich hab mir im büro wirklich alles an den tisch tragen lassen, hehe. unsere sekretärinnen hassen mich jetzt


----------



## Bergziege. (11. Mai 2010)

Laut Wettervorhersge trocken für,

*AWB Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18 Uhr

*Ich hoffe die Teilnehmer der TTT+E Sonntagstour und Guide, sind wieder fit zum biken. 

Gruß Jochen​


----------



## Everstyle (11. Mai 2010)

M0in,

ich werde schauen, was der Doc morgen sagt, bisher plane ich aber nicht mitzukommen. 

Übrigens, die TTT+E-Tour spielt sich nur in einem 20Km Umkreis vom Feldi ab und hat einen ganz anderen Fokus. Die Tour vom Sonntag war schon eher eine "Taunus-Dschungel-Überlebens-Tour"  

Je nach dem, also insbesondere von der Zeit abhängig, will ich am 29/30 mich in Richtung Lorch/Rhein und später Mainz aufmachen. Von dort aus dann mit der Bahn nach FFm. Das wird insgesamt wieder sehr viel Km und Hm werden, zudem werde ich sicherlich hier und da improviesieren müssen, da ich diesen Weg auch aus dem Gedächtnis fahren werde. Ich will aber versuchen zügig zu fahren, d. h. 14er/15er Schnitt. 

Gruß

E.

p. s. dein erster Kommentar war aber sehr geil, meine Frau hat viel gelacht...


----------



## sipaq (11. Mai 2010)

Morgen bin ich arbeitsbedingt nicht dabei, aber wie siehts denn am langen WE aus? Bis auf Samstag soll es ja (zumindest laut wetter.com) nicht regnen. Hätte irgendwer Lust was zu fahren.

Zielrichtung wären so ca. 30-40km ab Hohemark mit ca. 1300-1600hm. Alternative wäre eine Fahrt zum Winterstein mit abschließender Feldi-Besteigung und Abfahrt. Ich würde gerne recht früh los, d.h. so ca. ab 10 Uhr an der Hohemark starten. Das ganze bevorzugt am Donnerstag oder Samstag.


----------



## Everstyle (11. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hätte irgendwer Lust was zu fahren.


Grundsätzlich ja, muss aber wie gesagt erst den Doc (und "Chefe") konsultieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (11. Mai 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Laut Wettervorhersge trocken für,
> 
> *AWB Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18 Uhr
> 
> ...



ich denke ich werde gegen 18 uhr oder 18:15 uhr an der hohemark stehen

@Jochen: gibst du mir mal deine Handynummer damit ich dich kontaktieren kann falls es 18:13 uhr wird? eventl. schaffe ich erst die bahn um 17:36 uhr, nicht das ihr dann ohne mich startet.


----------



## TRB (11. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich arbeitsbedingt nicht dabei, aber wie siehts denn am langen WE aus? Bis auf Samstag soll es ja (zumindest laut wetter.com) nicht regnen. Hätte irgendwer Lust was zu fahren.
> 
> Zielrichtung wären so ca. 30-40km ab Hohemark mit ca. 1300-1600hm. Alternative wäre eine Fahrt zum Winterstein mit abschließender Feldi-Besteigung und Abfahrt. Ich würde gerne recht früh los, d.h. so ca. ab 10 Uhr an der Hohemark starten. Das ganze bevorzugt am Donnerstag oder Samstag.



samstag wäre mir lieber da ich donnerstag keine zeit habe...10 uhr klingt fantastisch.


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. Mai 2010)

Donnerstag bin ich schon verplant, aber Samstag/Sonntag klingt gut. Sonntag sind bessere Temperaturen vorhergesagt, würde mir eher zusagen.

Ich hab seit heute schon wieder ein 32er Kettenblatt durch  Das merkt man natürlich immer in brenzligen Situationen wo man etwas Gas geben will.. Aber für Ersatz ist schon gesorgt, technisch ist also alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Bergziege. (12. Mai 2010)

Samstag 10 Uhr ist für mich perfekt. Sollte sich nichts ändern bin ich am Treff.


----------



## Everstyle (12. Mai 2010)

So, vom Doc grünes Licht bekommen, sieht alles gut aus. Trotzdem werde ich nicht dabei sein, muss hier im Büro einiges erledigen, ausserdem habe ich keine warme Klamotten für die heutige Tour parat. 

Samstag kann ich auch nicht, dafür aber Sonntag. So siehts bei mir aus. 

Euch viel Spaß heut abend.

Gruß

E.


----------



## DBate (12. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Je nach dem, also insbesondere von der Zeit abhängig, will ich am 29/30 mich in Richtung Lorch/Rhein und später Mainz aufmachen. Von dort aus dann mit der Bahn nach FFm. Das wird insgesamt wieder sehr viel Km und Hm werden, zudem werde ich sicherlich hier und da improviesieren müssen, da ich diesen Weg auch aus dem Gedächtnis fahren werde. Ich will aber versuchen zügig zu fahren, d. h. 14er/15er Schnitt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> E.



Mmmh, Deine Pläne für 29./30. klingen interessant. Leider klappt das bei mir nicht, habe da folgende Tour geplant:



> _The Chiriboga Downhill:
> Early morning short drive by car to the west side of Quito. From here the ride starts for a 90 km downhill adventure. The peaceful but challenging winding trail provides beautiful landscapes all along its path. After about 8 hours, the trail reaches a paved road that leads to the town of Santo Domingo, which runs down to the pacific Coast. The final destination is the little village of Tandapi. Transfer back to Quito. _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (12. Mai 2010)

DBate schrieb:


>


Kann ich mit???


----------



## DBate (12. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Kann ich mit???



Wenn Du vom 24.05. bis zum 03.06. Urlaub hast evtl.  Ach ja, eine Gelbfieberimpfung brauchst Du auch...


----------



## Everstyle (12. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Urlaub ist für mich das kleinste Problem... ich glaube, die Transportkosten etc. wären schon eher eine Herausforderung für mich


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Samstag kann ich auch nicht, dafür aber Sonntag. So siehts bei mir aus.



Ich bin stark dafür, dass wir ein paar Trails unsicher machen  Also ich fahre Sonntag wohl so oder so, freu mich über jeden Mitfahrer.

@Dbate: Unverschämtheit!


----------



## karsten13 (13. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Das mit dem Urlaub ist für mich das kleinste Problem... ich glaube, die Transportkosten etc. wären schon eher eine Herausforderung für mich



na vielleicht hat DBate noch Platz im Frachtraum 

Heute war für mich die vorläufig letzte AWB-Mittwochs-Ausfahrt, da nun der gc-Termin wieder auf Mittwoch liegt. Wir waren zu 7 und hatten Spass ...






... die einen mehr, die anderen weniger ...











Das Wetter hat gehalten und so konnte man vom Taunus über Bad Homburg bis nach Ffm sehen:






@faker: Dein LRS ist mittlerweile eingeweiht und hat 2 Ausfahrten hinter sich. Überlege noch, ob ich die Aufkleber abmache, die heute allerdings teilweise mit Brauntönen überdeckt wurden  . Die gut 300 g weniger haben das Spicy wieder an die 14 kg gebracht  , was auch dem alten Fahrer zugute kommt 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Mai 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @faker: Dein LRS ist mittlerweile eingeweiht und hat 2 Ausfahrten hinter sich. Überlege noch, ob ich die Aufkleber abmache, die heute allerdings teilweise mit Brauntönen überdeckt wurden  . Die gut 300 g weniger haben das Spicy wieder an die 14 kg gebracht  , was auch dem alten Fahrer zugute kommt



Berichte doch nochmal nach dem nächsten Alpencross, ein bisschen Schleichwerbung kann nicht schaden  Schön, dass es gefällt.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @faker: Dein LRS ist mittlerweile eingeweiht und hat 2 Ausfahrten hinter sich. Überlege noch, ob ich die Aufkleber abmache,
> Karsten.



natürlich müssen die Aufkleber ab  Fährst Du den LRS jetzt schon mit Milch und Standartmänteln? 

@Faker ... darf ja auch bei einem meiner LRS ran, aber meine Cannonball hatt schon zum dritten Mal den Status "20 Tage oder später ..."


----------



## Everstyle (13. Mai 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> na vielleicht hat DBate noch Platz im Frachtraum


Ich fliege lieber als dead head 

Jedenfalls gerade nach 7,5Std. pures Wandern aus dem Taunus zurück. Wir sind den Viktoriatempelweg bis zum AK, dort Picknick gemacht (war aber ziemlich frisch), dann zum Fuxi und später noch die Weisse Mauer hoch und dann meinen HomeTrail bis zur HM runter. Am Fuxi MarkoS getroffen und sein neues Teil in Augenschein genommen, sieht echt schick aus. Ich bin jedenfalls mit meiner Ausrüstung super zufrieden und die neuen Schuhe von meiner Frau laufen sich auch super (Lowa Lady GTX)! 

Ausserdem, heute nur super nette und freundliche Biker getroffen, verstehe echt nicht, was die Leut immer von einem/uns wollen?!?

BTW, will einer mit mir mal den Viktoriaweg hoch fahren; Karsten hat sich ja auch schon mal den Rest dort gegeben, wäre ja ein Versuch wert, oder? 

Gruß

E.style


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Mai 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Faker ... darf ja auch bei einem meiner LRS ran, aber meine Cannonball hatt schon zum dritten Mal den Status "20 Tage oder später ..."



Määäh... dann hoffen wa ma das es diese Saison noch was wir d 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ausserdem, heute nur super nette und freundliche Biker getroffen, verstehe echt nicht, was die Leut immer von einem/uns wollen?!?



Keine Ahnung, hab im Taunus noch nie Stress gehabt, glaube ich (nur von anderen Bikern angepflaumt worden ). Wahrscheinlich beschweren sich nur Leute darüber, die selbst nie da sind?!



Everstyle schrieb:


> BTW, will einer mit mir mal den Viktoriaweg hoch fahren; Karsten hat sich ja auch schon mal den Rest dort gegeben, wäre ja ein Versuch wert, oder?


Sonntag schon was vor?


----------



## Marko S (13. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich fliege lieber als dead head
> 
> Jedenfalls gerade nach 7,5Std. pures Wandern aus dem Taunus zurÃ¼ck. Wir sind den Viktoriatempelweg bis zum AK, dort Picknick gemacht (war aber ziemlich frisch), dann zum Fuxi und spÃ¤ter noch die Weisse Mauer hoch und dann meinen HomeTrail bis zur HM runter. Am Fuxi MarkoS getroffen und sein neues Teil in Augenschein genommen, sieht echt schick aus.
> 
> ...



Ja wenn ich das gewusst hÃ¤tte, dass Ihr auf dem AK eine Verpflegungsstation aufgebaut hattet da wÃ¤re ich doch ne andere Strecke gefahren.
Auf jeden Fall warâs ne schÃ¶ne und anstrengende Runde. Das neue Rad ist auch gleich zÃ¼nftig im Taunus eingeweiht worden.
Arsch kalt war es aber schon auf der Runde und die Trails sind auch gut rutschig. Aber sehr viele Leute waren nicht auf unserem Weg unterwegs,
da hÃ¤tte ich mit mehr Biertrinkenden Gesellen gerechnet.
Ach und nicht das hier noch ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, es wurde nur das neue MTB begutachtet.
Ist doch immer wieder schÃ¶n bekannte Gesichter zu sehen.

GruÃ
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (14. Mai 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Berichte doch nochmal nach dem nächsten Alpencross, ein bisschen Schleichwerbung kann nicht schaden  Schön, dass es gefällt.



Alpencross war jetzt das falsche Stichwort, mir fehlt immer noch das "Sommer-Event" 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> natürlich müssen die Aufkleber ab  Fährst Du den LRS jetzt schon mit Milch und Standartmänteln?



mit Milch und tubeless-Mänteln ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> BTW, will einer mit mir mal den Viktoriaweg hoch fahren; Karsten hat sich ja auch schon mal den Rest dort gegeben, wäre ja ein Versuch wert, oder?



hab ich länger nicht mehr probiert, aber mittlerweile sollte da auch für mich vieles fahrbar sein. Wann?

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (14. Mai 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Sonntag schon was vor?



bei mir hat sich terminlich leider was verschoben weshalb ich auch auf den sonntag ausweichen muss, sorry jochen.

also wann habt ihr denn vor außer haus zu gehen?


----------



## Everstyle (14. Mai 2010)

M0in,

ich bin jetzt für Sa+So raus. Morgen ist eine Tour mit Mainuferpatrouille geplant und am So werde ich mit Kumpel zwecks Konditionsaufbau im Taunus unterwegs sein.

Tsja, wir hatten wirklich super viel zum Essen mit; da wären sicherlich auch noch zwei hungrige Biker satt geworden.

Viktoria rauf? Na ich würde mal sagen, vlt. das nächste Mal bei AWB, oder? Ich meine, eine Fixierung auf technische Abfahrten ist auf Dauer doch auch langweilig... (für dich Karsten dann irgendwann am WE)

Und falls du noch ein Event suchst, mir hat einer irgendwann erzählt, diesen Sommer gäbe es eine richtig lange und anstrengende Tour quer durch den Taunus, ich glaube irgendwann im August oder September 

Allen Bikern gute Fahrt am WE!

E.style


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Mai 2010)

Ich peile 10:30 Hohemark an. Da kommt auch die U-Bahn an, falls jemand elektrifiziert anreist.

Hab mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht wo es genau langgehen soll. Das mache ich auch von meiner Form abhängig, falls ich der Guide sein sollte


----------



## TRB (14. Mai 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich peile 10:30 Hohemark an. Da kommt auch die U-Bahn an, falls jemand elektrifiziert anreist.
> 
> Hab mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht wo es genau langgehen soll. Das mache ich auch von meiner Form abhängig, falls ich der Guide sein sollte



Du bist es! also mach dir paar gedanken, ich bin für alles offen. sehen uns sonntag halb 11 an der hohemark


----------



## Everstyle (14. Mai 2010)

Zur Info: am WE gibt es mal wieder Arbeiten an der U1/U2/U3, d. h. zwischen Dornbusch und Heddernheim Schienenersatzverkehr, d. h. es kann evtl. zu Verspätungen kommen!


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Mai 2010)

Schienenersatzverkehr ist was für Fußgänger  

@TRB:


----------



## TRB (14. Mai 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Schienenersatzverkehr ist was für Fußgänger
> 
> @TRB:



wie hast du vor anzureisen? von ffm aus mit dem bike?


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Mai 2010)

Ja, werde radeln, da mir die unterbrochene U-Linie zu stressig ist.
Können uns gerne in ffm treffen, ich weiß jetzt nur nicht wann ich wo bin, weiß nur in etwa die Zeit für meine gesamte Anreise. 
10 Uhr Lahmer Esel/Niederursel? Reichen 30 Minuten bis zur Hohemark?
Oder 9:30 an U4/5-Station Musterschule oder Glauburgstraße? Oder 9:35 Ecke Hauptfriedhof/Alleenring, gegenüber Tankstelle. Suchs dir aus  Alle Zeiten ±5 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (14. Mai 2010)

Glauburgstraße/Eckenheimer Landstraße am Aldi wäre fantastisch. Dort hält die U5. Wäre 09:40 Uhr okay für dich?


----------



## sipaq (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen 10 Uhr Hohemark muss ich leider absagen, da mein Arm mir noch etwas Probelem bereitet. Sonntag 10.10 Uhr am Lahmen Esel (in 20 Minuten schafft man es nicht von der Glauburg-Straße bis nach Niederursel) packe ich aber.


----------



## Bergziege. (14. Mai 2010)

OK...., Samstag 10:30 Uhr Hohemark.


----------



## karsten13 (15. Mai 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> OK...., Samstag 10:30 Uhr Hohemark.



Jochen, die meinen *Sonntag* ...


----------



## Bergziege. (15. Mai 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Jochen, die meinen *Sonntag* ...



oh... stimmt, Danke für den Hinweis.

 Da dreh ich halt ne eigene Runde. Sonntag geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## DBate (15. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Das mit dem Urlaub ist für mich das kleinste Problem... ich glaube, die Transportkosten etc. wären schon eher eine Herausforderung für mich



und



karsten13 schrieb:


> na vielleicht hat DBate noch Platz im Frachtraum



Transport? Ich werde mir an Ort und Stelle ein Bike ausleihen. Wahrscheinlich mit V-Brakes. Das sorgt für noch mehr 'Abenteuer-Effekt' .

Viel Spass allerseits bei den WE Touren - ich will schauen, dass es Mittwoch wieder klappt.

Grüsse von Unterwegs,
DBate
P.S. *@karsten13:* Sach mal... zu den GC Touren... worth it? 'Leistungs-Level'? Habe mir auf deren Seite die Info zu den sog. 'Könnensgruppen' angesehen, werde aber nicht so recht schlau daraus. Wie siehst Du das im Vegleich zu den AWB-Touren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (15. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Sonntag 10.10 Uhr am Lahmen Esel (in 20 Minuten schafft man es nicht von der Glauburg-Straße bis nach Niederursel) packe ich aber.


 
eigentlich wollte ich gemütlich bis zum "lahmen" esel strampeln


----------



## karsten13 (15. Mai 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> P.S. *@karsten13:* Sach mal... zu den GC Touren... worth it? 'Leistungs-Level'? Habe mir auf deren Seite die Info zu den sog. 'Könnensgruppen' angesehen, werde aber nicht so recht schlau daraus. Wie siehst Du das im Vegleich zu den AWB-Touren?



darf ich dazu hier überhaupt was schreiben? 

Also AWB sehe ich als typische Level2-Touren. Die Level beziehen sich nur auf die Kondition, die technische Auswahl trifft man nach Guide ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (15. Mai 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> darf ich dazu hier überhaupt was schreiben?


Ja, darfst Du. Zensur ist woanders 



karsten13 schrieb:


> Also AWB sehe ich als typische Level2-Touren.


Echt? Wenn ich mir die Level-Beschreibungen so ansehe, dann würde ich ja eher sagen, dass wir teilweise schon eher L3-Tempo fahren. Aber Beschreibung und Realität müssen natürlich nicht zwingend zusammenpassen...


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Mai 2010)

Treffpunkt geht klar TRB (mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ich noch nicht geantwortet hatte  nur in Gedanken!).

Also etwa *10:45 Hohemark*, für Kurzentschlossene oder stille Mitleser.

Bis später


----------



## Marko S (16. Mai 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Treffpunkt geht klar TRB (mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ich noch nicht geantwortet hatte  nur in Gedanken!).
> 
> Also etwa *10:45 Hohemark*, für Kurzentschlossene oder stille Mitleser.
> 
> Bis später



o.K.

ein stiller Mitleser.


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Mai 2010)

Prima Runde! Hat mich gefreut mit euch zu fahren.

Auf dem Rückweg hab ich mir noch Gebäck geholt. Die erste Hälfte hab ich an der Hauptwache gefuttert, während ich ein paar geübten BMXern zugesehen habe. Die zweite hälfte dann am Main auf der Wiese in der Sonne, wo ich anschließend auch noch gepennt habe (n Stündchen oder so? Keine Ahnung). Bin erst vor knapp ner dreiviertel Stunde heim gekommen  So sieht ein perfekter Tag aus 

Bin jetzt ziemlich fertig, werde nur noch lesen und dabei wahrscheinlich irgendwann einschlafen  Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## erbchen (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hatte ja schonmal am 20. April nach Mitfahrern gesucht. (posting 765 wars glaube ich) 

Am Dienstag wäre es wieder soweit.

Ich würde gerne so gegen 2 von der Hohemark (von da an kenn ich mich etwas aus), Friedrichsdorf oder auch Kronberg starten.

Ich würde so 1000 hm mit 40km rollen wollen, bin aber flexibel.

Wer hat Zeit und Lust bitte melden

PS: Eine meiner letzten MTB-Touren 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.39521.html


----------



## Marko S (16. Mai 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Prima Runde! Hat mich gefreut mit euch zu fahren.
> 
> Auf dem Rückweg hab ich mir noch Gebäck geholt. Die erste Hälfte hab ich an der Hauptwache gefuttert, während ich ein paar geübten BMXern zugesehen habe. Die zweite hälfte dann am Main auf der Wiese in der Sonne, wo ich anschließend auch noch gepennt habe (n Stündchen oder so? Keine Ahnung). Bin erst vor knapp ner dreiviertel Stunde heim gekommen  So sieht ein perfekter Tag aus
> 
> Bin jetzt ziemlich fertig, werde nur noch lesen und dabei wahrscheinlich irgendwann einschlafen  Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Sonntag!



Da hast du den Tag aber richtig ausgenutzt, vor allem da das Wetter immer besser zum Abend hin wurde. Das ich den Feldberg heute noch ohne Wolken sehen würde hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.

Schöne Woche an alle
Marko


----------



## Marko S (16. Mai 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hatte ja schonmal am 20. April nach Mitfahrern gesucht. (posting 765 wars glaube ich)
> 
> ...


Hallo erbchen,

die meisten hier werden wohl keine Zeit zum fahren haben (Afterwork-Biken) und der offizielle Termin ist ja auch Mi 18:00 an der Hohemark.
Du solltest also nicht zu große Erwartungen haben. Vielleicht hat ja theobviousfaker Zeit.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Everstyle (17. Mai 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> ...Transport? Ich werde mir an Ort und Stelle ein Bike ausleihen...


Ich dachte auch viel mehr an meinen eigenen Transport 


DBate schrieb:


> Wie siehst Du das im Vegleich zu den AWB-Touren?





karsten13 schrieb:


> Also AWB sehe ich als typische Level2-Touren.  Die Level beziehen sich nur auf die Kondition, die technische Auswahl  trifft man nach Guide ...


Sehe ich genauso wie Karsten. Wir fahren sicherlich hier und da auch mal L3, jedoch nicht über die ganze Zeit. Ich erinnere mich an so paar Touren mit TNL (L3) und da war mein Puls sehr häufig bei bei 85-95%. Na gut, mit der Aussage kann man sicherlich nicht viel anfangen, also hier die Ergänzung, für L2 brauche ich in etwa 65-75%. 

Was die technische Auswahl anbetrifft, so hängt es neben dem Guide auch noch von den Teilnehmern ab (zumindest versuche ich darauf zu achten). Ich denke, die meisten abwärts Wege sind sowieso bekannt, von daher ist das schon viel mehr eine Frage der Kombination der einzelnen Wege des jeweiligen Guides (Stichwort: schöner Flow). Und dann kommen noch die persönlichen Vorlieben zum Tragen, wie z. B. bei mir, ich mag es auch technisch aufwärts zu fahren. Jedenfalls fahren wir abwärts bei AWB so ziemlich alles hier im Taunus in der für uns angemessenen Geschwindigkeit (find ich).

Und abgesehen davon, sind wir eh die besten, schnellsten, tollsten, sowieso die geilsten und überhaupt einfach die grandiosesten hier, also bleibst du ganz schön bei uns DB 

Ach ja, ich bin noch nie bei GoCrazy mitgefahren...mauahahha...

Übrigens, gestern noch eine schöne Runde um den Flughafen mit Mainuferpatrouille gemacht. Ich fand die Jungs am Aussichtspunkt irgendwie cool, obwohl das die Nerds schlechthin sind (siehe hier: www.fraspotters.de ); dafür aber ein mega Equipment am Start... but I have no idea with this kind of shit  Am Ende waren es knapp 55Km und ein paar Hm aber das war völlig ok, hatte ja auch noch heute was vor.

So bin ich dann die Runde im Taunus mit Kumpel gefahren. Hat auf alle Fälle insbesondere wg. dem super Wetter Spaß gemacht. Grob geschildert sind wir in Ffm gestartet, in den Taunus rein gefahren und von dort aus sich bis nach Wiesbaden "durchgeschlagen". Von hier aus bin ich dann noch nach FFm gefahren. Insgesamt bin ich 111Km und 1300Hm gefahren; Die Müdigkeit in den Beinen merke ich jedenfalls. Ich werde deshalb auch die nächsten zwei Tage bis Mittwoch schön für die Regeneration nutzen. Und da ich Urlaub habe, könnte ich am Mittwoch auch schon früher starten, vlt. hat einer Zeit. Und noch was, am Jagdschloss einen super geilen flowigen Weg bis nach Wiesbaden gefunden, war jedenfalls, ein super technischer Abschluss für die Tour.

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Mai 2010)

Hey erbchen, Dienstags passt mir in der Regel sehr gut. Nur möchte ich morgen noch ausspannen, da ich mir das Wochenende über auf dem Rad die Kante gegeben habe. Falls du die nächsten Wochen wieder Zeit hast Dienstags zu fahren (gerne sogar noch frühere Startzeit) dann wär ich dabei!


----------



## Bergziege. (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

*AWB Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18 Uhr
*
Bitte hier melden, wer mitfährt.

@ everest bei mir ginge es auch früher.

Gruß Jochen
*

*


----------



## sipaq (17. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso wie Karsten. Wir fahren sicherlich hier und da auch mal L3, jedoch nicht über die ganze Zeit. Ich erinnere mich an so paar Touren mit TNL (L3) und da war mein Puls sehr häufig bei bei 85-95%. Na gut, mit der Aussage kann man sicherlich nicht viel anfangen, also hier die Ergänzung, für L2 brauche ich in etwa 65-75%.


Wie gesagt, wir fahren niemals pures L2, dafür sind wir zu schnell. Und TNL war nicht L3, sondern eben mehr (heutzutage hat GC ja auch L4 im Programm), da L3 ja wohl zu langsam war und man ein Level mehr fahren wollte.  

Insofern fahren wir wohl L2,5. Und das ist wichtig für alle Mitfahrer zu wissen, damit keine Frustration (zu schnell, zu langsam) bei allen Beteiligten auftritt.

Ich denke das Grundproblem der schnelleren Fahrer unter uns (dazu würde ich *z.B.* Karsten, David, Marko, Dich oder mich zählen) ist, dass wir unsere eigene Geschwindigkeit gerne mal unterschätzen (zumindest stelle ich das bei mir häufig fest). Frag doch einfach mal die etwas langsameren hier im Fred. Wir (Marko, Faker, TRB und ich) hatten dazu gestern so einige Diskussionen. Und das Feedback an die schnelleren war eindeutig . Wenn unsereiner sagt, dass er eine lockere Tour fährt, muss das nicht zwingend für alle gelten. 

PS: Geile Tour gestern. Weiße Schneise ist immer wieder geil um sich so richtig auszupowern. Und Steinmännchentrail falsch herum und Blauer Punkt sind auch immer wieder richtig spaßig.


----------



## x-rossi (17. Mai 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> *AWB Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18 Uhr
> *


tendenziell - ja


----------



## TRB (17. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...damit keine Frustration (zu schnell, zu langsam) bei allen Beteiligten auftritt.



so viel zur diskussion gestern 

aber nein, ich finds okay soweit für mich und so lange wartet ihr ja auch nicht mehr wie es mal der fall war. von daher alles im grünen bereich.

ich war von der tour gestern ziemlich platt und merke es heute so richtig bei mir. hatte ich in letzter zeit ziemlich selten das mir das treppen steigen am tag danach richtig schwer fiel. insgeswamt gesehen fand ich die tour aber klasse. toll geguided, schöne anfahrt  (dominik du hast mich ganz schön platt gemacht) und zum schluss noch ne schöne rückfahrt bei traumhaften bedingungen. wie lange war eigentlich die runde ab hohemark? die kilometer hin und zurück weiß ich so ungefähr ab frankfurt bis hohemark

werde mich nun bis mittwoch gut regenerieren und früh schlafen gehen damit ich für AWB wieder richtig fit bin.


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Mai 2010)

Ja die Anfahrt...  Die war in "meinem" Tempo berechnet und das hat sich natürlich als unfair rausgestellt, wenn man die Bikes vergleicht! Wenigstens waren wir nicht zu spät  
Ich gelobe Besserung beim guiden (auch wenn ich nur bis Hohemark Guide war ).


----------



## sipaq (17. Mai 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> so viel zur diskussion gestern
> 
> aber nein, ich finds okay soweit für mich und so lange wartet ihr ja auch nicht mehr wie es mal der fall war. von daher alles im grünen bereich.


Eben. Du bist ja auch schon *deutlich* schneller geworden. Bergauf und vor allem auch bergab. Insofern passt es.



TRB schrieb:


> Ich war von der tour gestern ziemlich platt und merke es heute so richtig bei mir. hatte ich in letzter zeit ziemlich selten das mir das treppen steigen am tag danach richtig schwer fiel. insgeswamt gesehen fand ich die tour aber klasse. toll geguided, schöne anfahrt


Also ich merke es definitiv, wenn ich so einen miesen Anstieg wie die Weiße Schneise mit im Programm habe oder nicht. Sowas zieht einem richtig schön die Körner raus. Bei mir ging es allerdings gestern noch, zumindest hat es für einen Nachmittagsspaziergang mit Freundin an der Nidda noch gereicht. 


TRB schrieb:


> Wie lange war eigentlich die runde ab hohemark?


Meine Runde war 26,2km mit 900hm. Ihr dürftet mit Sandplacken->Feldi->Weilquellentrail->Kl. Feldi->Fuxitrail->Fuchstanz nochmal so ca. 160hm draufgepackt haben. Bei den Kilometern hängts natürlich davon ab, wie Ihr runter seid, aber am Ende werdet ihr sicher ca. 30-32km zusammenbekommen haben.


----------



## TRB (17. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Meine Runde war 26,2km mit 900hm. Ihr dürftet mit Sandplacken->Feldi->Weilquellentrail->Kl. Feldi->Fuxitrail->Fuchstanz nochmal so ca. 160hm draufgepackt haben. Bei den Kilometern hängts natürlich davon ab, wie Ihr runter seid, aber am Ende werdet ihr sicher ca. 30-32km zusammenbekommen haben.



Na das ist doch mal was! Wenn ich dann noch die zweimal 19 Kilometer hin und zurück drauf zähl komm ich ja fast auf gute 70 Kilometer


----------



## Marko S (17. Mai 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> so viel zur diskussion gestern



Da ist doch alles bestens, ich hatte schon Befürchtungen das bei unserem Gelaber was falsch rübergekommen ist.



Ja und die Tour war mal wieder sehr gelungen, bis auf die Weiße Schneise, die mag ich einfach nicht.
Aber so ist das halt mit den Geschmäckern.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (17. Mai 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Da ist doch alles bestens, ich hatte schon Befürchtungen das bei unserem Gelaber was falsch rübergekommen ist.



Nee nee, mach dir mal keine Gedanken, passt alles schon!


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Meine Runde war 26,2km mit 900hm. Ihr dürftet mit Sandplacken->Feldi->Weilquellentrail->Kl. Feldi->Fuxitrail->Fuchstanz nochmal so ca. 160hm draufgepackt haben. Bei den Kilometern hängts natürlich davon ab, wie Ihr runter seid, aber am Ende werdet ihr sicher ca. 30-32km zusammenbekommen haben.



Da ham wir aber gut geschätzt, TRB 



TRB schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal was! Wenn ich dann noch die zweimal 19 Kilometer hin und zurück drauf zähl komm ich ja fast auf gute 70 Kilometer



Vergess net die 180hm bis zur Hohemark


----------



## sipaq (18. Mai 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ja und die Tour war mal wieder sehr gelungen, bis auf die Weiße Schneise, die mag ich einfach nicht.
> Aber so ist das halt mit den Geschmäckern.


Naja, von mögen kann da auch bei mir keine Rede sein  Die ist halt toll, um sich mal ordentlich zu quälen.

Das Ding wär außerdem mein Favorit für einen Schlussanstieg, falls ich jemals einen Taunus-MTB-Marathon designen dürfte.


----------



## Everstyle (18. Mai 2010)

Yo, Weisse Schneise... gutes Stichwort... die kannst du nämlich am Sonntag haben  Womit wir gleich beim Thema wären, wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit zur TTT+E? (p. s. mind. 1500Hm, 60Km + technische Wege und zügig unterwegs; Start sehr früh gegen 0900)

WG Mittwoch, ich habe wirklich  Lust mal den Viktoria rauf zu fahren, würde so gegen 16 Uhr an der Hohemark starten. Kommst du mit Bergziege? Bin dann gegen 18 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz.

E.

p. s. L2,5 gefällt mir gut; einfach etwas neues und eigenes erfinden


----------



## x-rossi (18. Mai 2010)

E. darf ich auch um 1600 mitkommen


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Mai 2010)

Sonntag bin ich am Start, Mittwoch wohl nicht. Ich denke ich schaffe weder 16 noch 18 Uhr pünktlich  aber vielleicht mach ich mich von der Uni zu einer kleinen Runde auf und wir treffen uns unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (18. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> E. darf ich auch um 1600 mitkommen


Hmm...wenn du brav gewesen bist, alles aufgegessen hast und früh ins Bett gehst, dann kann ich es mir überlegen...


----------



## x-rossi (18. Mai 2010)




----------



## karsten13 (18. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Womit wir gleich beim Thema wären, wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit zur TTT+E? (p. s. mind. 1500Hm, 60Km + technische Wege und zügig unterwegs; Start sehr früh gegen 0900)



ist das die Tour, worüber wir letztens in der Stadt gesprochen haben?
Was ist nochmal TTT+E? Sonst weiss ich ja nicht, ob sich frühes Aufstehen lohnt - und meinst Du 0900 HM oder in der Stadt?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (18. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Yo, Weisse Schneise... gutes Stichwort... die kannst du nämlich am Sonntag haben  Womit wir gleich beim Thema wären, wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit zur TTT+E? (p. s. mind. 1500Hm, 60Km + technische Wege und zügig unterwegs; Start sehr früh gegen 0900)


 
ich überlegs mir mal...


----------



## Everstyle (18. Mai 2010)

Nope, das ist etwas anderes. Die Erklärung zu TTT+E findest du hier 

Also letztes Jahr hast du wg. unchristlicher Zeit abgesagt...hehe... und ich meine tatsächlich 0900 an der Hohemark.

@x-rossi: geil!!!


----------



## erbchen (18. Mai 2010)

Hi,

wer ist denn morgen von euch um 18.00 Uhr an der Hohemark?

Ich würde hin kommen wenn denn jemand fährt und Mitfahrer erwünscht
sind.
Wo ist denn der genaue Sammelplatz?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Bergziege. (18. Mai 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer ist denn morgen von euch um 18.00 Uhr an der Hohemark?
> 
> ...



Wer jetzt um 16 oder um 18 Uhr fährt würde ich auch gerne wissen. 
Bisher 16 Uhr : Everest , X-Rossi und ich.

Wir kommen aber um 18 Uhr nochmal zur Hohemark, wenn Du oder jemand anderes es wünscht und hier postet.

Mitfahrer sind immer erwünscht. 

Der Treffpunkt ist Alfred-Lechler-Str. 1 (An der Endhaltestelle der U3)

Gruß Jochen


----------



## TRB (19. Mai 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Wir kommen aber um 18 Uhr nochmal zur Hohemark, wenn Du oder jemand anderes es wünscht und hier postet.


 
ich bitte darum  eventuell auch 18:13 wegen u-bahn, dann bitte warten.


----------



## x-rossi (19. Mai 2010)

sind wir auch geil auf richtig viel wind und richtig viel regen? 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rsage_details/?id=DE0009561001&d=0&prev=7days


----------



## Everstyle (19. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> sind wir auch geil auf richtig viel wind und richtig viel regen?
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rsage_details/?id=DE0009561001&d=0&prev=7days


Nicht wirklich... gestern sah es noch einigermaßen vernünftig aus. Ich denke, ich werde daher den Termin ausfallen lassen...

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (19. Mai 2010)

nachdem es auch hier in frankfurt schon seit 8 uhr morgens am durchregnen ist halte ich mich für heute abend auch eher mal raus


----------



## Bergziege. (19. Mai 2010)

zu viel Wasser von oben.

Daher kein AWB biken heute. schade...........

Gruß Jochen


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Mai 2010)

Wie, alle raus?! Ich hab extra meine Regensachen mit in die Uni genommen!

Also ich bin bereit auf eine Schlammschlacht, wenn auch nur eine kurze. Wer hat noch Lust mit mir zu fahren? Start flexibel, im Prinzip ab jetzt 

edit: Pffft.. ich bin doch raus. Es ist hier oben (Riedberg) noch kälter als vorhergesagt und ich mach mich dann doch lieber heim.


----------



## x-rossi (19. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzEOvyDcVas"]YouTube- Rudi Carrell - Wann wird's mal wieder richtig Sommer 1975[/nomedia]


----------



## TRB (19. Mai 2010)

wer hat denn außer dem everest trupp noch vor am wochenende zu fahren?

und wo wird champions league am samstag geschaut??? ich bin ja stark für einen AWB-fußballabend


----------



## Everstyle (21. Mai 2010)

M0in, 

hab endlich geschafft mich mit meiner Videoschnittsoftware auseinander zu setzen...

Das ist dabei herausgekommen:

p. s. jetzt muss ich noch das restliche Material irgendwie sichten und vernünftig zusammen schneiden...
p. s. s.  das Wetter die letzten Tage war schrecklich, jetzt soll es wieder  besser werden


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Mai 2010)

Uiuiui ist das alt   Ma gucken was am Sonntag so zusammenkommt


----------



## Everstyle (21. Mai 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Uiuiui ist das alt ...


Stimmt, Heute kannst du auch schon viel besser fahren


----------



## TRB (21. Mai 2010)

Sonntag klappt bei mir leider nicht! 

Dafür dreh ich Montagmorgen 10:00 Uhr ab Hohemark nen Ründchen. Jemand Interesse mitzufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (21. Mai 2010)

ich bin sonntag dargfbdei ... sorry, tastenklemmer ^^


----------



## Everstyle (21. Mai 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ma gucken was am Sonntag so zusammenkommt





x-rossi schrieb:


> ich bin sonntag dargfbdei ... sorry,  tastenklemmer ^^


p. s. wollt ihr eigentlich wieder mit den Starrgabeln fahren  

Ihr wisst ja schon, dass wir die ganze Zeit holprig durch die Gegend fahren werden... Ich meine, aussteigen kann man immer, so ist das nicht. Nur wenn ich zurück schaue, wie es euch so nach den letzten Touren gegangen ist, insbesondere was die Handgelenke anbetrifft, so wird die Tour vom Sonntag sicherlich nicht einfacher, im Gegenteil viel schwerer. Möchte ich nur mal so zu Bedenken geben.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Stimmt, Heute kannst du auch schon viel besser fahren



Was für eine Entwicklung. Auf dem Video mit Vollgefedertem abgestiegen und letztens dann mit Vollstarrem einfach runtergebrezelt 



Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. wollt ihr eigentlich wieder mit den Starrgabeln fahren



Ich hab gar keine andere Wahl 
Bei der letzten Wochenends-Tour hab ich mir vorher leichte Handgelenksbandagen angelegt. Die - und/oder die Gewöhnung an die Starrgabel - haben so gut geholfen, dass ich von meinen Handgelenken GAR nichts gespürt habe was über das normale Fahrgefühl hinausgeht. Also keine Ermüdung oder gar Schmerzen. 
Nur werde ich diesmal weicheres Bandagenmaterial nehmen, denn zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger hatte ich Scheuerstellen 

Seh da also keine Probleme für den Sonntag 

Ach, außerdem noch weniger Reifendruck vorn, da breitere Felgen. Und vor allem _von mir selbst_ eingespeicht, damit nicht wieder irgendwelche Speichen durch die Gegend fliegen


----------



## x-rossi (21. Mai 2010)

ok, ich schicke die fox heute nach england zu tf-tuned. aber ich kann nicht versprechen, dass sie bis sonntag wieder bei mir ist.


----------



## Bergziege. (22. Mai 2010)

@ Everest Sonntag 9:00 Uhr Hohemark TTT+E Tour. Bin dabei.

@TRB Montag 10:00 Uhr Hohemark. Habe Interesse.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## DBate (22. Mai 2010)

Bin Sonntag auch dabei. Fahre mit der Bahn raus - die soll lt. Fahrplan um 0858 an der HM ankommen.

Bis morgen
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (22. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> hab endlich geschafft mich mit meiner Videoschnittsoftware auseinander zu setzen...
> 
> Das ist dabei herausgekommen:


Wusste doch, dass ich den Kameramann kenne


----------



## Everstyle (22. Mai 2010)

M0in, 

im Taunus beste Verhältnisse, schön 20-23° heute Nachmittag gewesen, die Wege hier und da bisschen feucht aber alles ganz gut. War auch wenig los, dafür wird morgen sicherlich die Hölle los sein. Naja, egal, wir fahren eh woanders 

Bis morgen!

E.style


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Mai 2010)

Da morgen die Hölle los ist, können wir meinetwegen auch sehr gern an weniger publikumsträchtigen Stellen Pause machen  Sprich, aufm Aldi und so, falls das Weizen sine alcohol nicht obligatorisch ist 

Ich muss mal schauen ob ich so viel Verpflegung in den kleinen Rucksack kriege


----------



## x-rossi (22. Mai 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen ob ich so viel Verpflegung in den kleinen Rucksack kriege


ja guck mal. weil ich morgen nur das nötigste mitnehme


----------



## erbchen (22. Mai 2010)

hi 

gibt es jemand der Montag abend (18.Uhr) oder Dienstag morgen was starten möchte? Mittwoch abend kann ich leider nicht.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## erbchen (23. Mai 2010)

Dienstag morgen geht doch nicht, da ich Dappes gestern verdrängt habe das ich einen Arzttermin habe... .

Gruß Daniel

PS: Es wäre aber super wenn sich jemand für Montag abend  finden würde.
Zeit hätte ich den ganzen Abend.


----------



## TRB (23. Mai 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> @TRB Montag 10:00 Uhr Hohemark. Habe Interesse.
> 
> Gruß Jochen


 
wunderbar, denk dir mal ne schön entspannte tour aus. kann bis maximal 16 uhr.

bis mosche!


----------



## Bergziege. (23. Mai 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> wunderbar, denk dir mal ne schön entspannte tour aus. kann bis maximal 16 uhr.
> 
> bis mosche!



 Winterstein geht gut bis 16 Uhr


----------



## x-rossi (23. Mai 2010)

ich sach nur: klasse tour! noch das bier, dann fall ich kapott ins bett. morgen verteile ich den stuff und schreibe lobeshymnen über unseren guide. jetzt kann ich nicht mehr.

nacht.


----------



## Everstyle (23. Mai 2010)

Tsja, was soll ich sagen... es war einfach alles perfekt!!! 

Will euch aber nicht mit Einzelheiten langweilen, deshalb hier ein paar (aus meiner Sicht) erwähnenswerte Aspekte:

- ich habe einiges auf der Tour umgestellt und neu  ausprobiert und muss sagen, die Kombinationen werden (aus meiner Sicht)  immer besser
- viele Streckenkombinationen entwickeln erst ihren Charme, wenn sie am Stück und ohne Pausen durchgefahren werden; das hat sich für mich jedenfalls erneut bestätigt. Irgendwie ist der Weg viel intensiver, wenn er in einem Lauf gefahren wird (außer man wird ausgebremst; [email protected])
- im Abwärtsbereich bin ich heute häufiger am Limit gefahren, dafür habe ich sehr viel mit dem Körper gearbeitet und mein Bike richtig gefordert, es hat aber einen großen Spaß gemacht; aufwärts war es zum Teil sehr anstrengend (wie z. B. der Aufstieg zum Pflasterweg nach der Weissen Mauer bei 1800Hm in den Beinen)
- die letzten zwei Stunden bin ich nur noch im Adrenalin-Rausch gefahren; auch irgendwie geil!!!

Abschließend nochmals ein super Dank an das Team, welches sehr gut mitgezogen hat!!! sowie ein voll krass fetter Respekt an die Starrgabelfahrer 

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (24. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich sach nur: klasse tour! noch das bier, dann fall ich kapott ins bett. morgen verteile ich den stuff und schreibe lobeshymnen über unseren guide. jetzt kann ich nicht mehr.
> 
> nacht.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen - und momentan auch  dem Kommentar mit dem 'kapott'. Vorläufig: Sehr sehr geil! Besten Dank Mr. E.

Gude Nacht


----------



## wartool (24. Mai 2010)

@TRB

sorry für die späte Meldung - ich bin heute nicht dabei - trotzdem danke für die SMS 




vielleicht sieht man sich... ich bin der mit dem großen schwarzen Rucksack aufm Buckel, der zu Fuß im Taunus rumirrt ;-P


----------



## DBate (24. Mai 2010)

Also, muss noch mal mein grosses Lob für die Tour gestern aussprechen: Geile Trails, ordentliche Anstiege, tolle Abwechslung! Und sogar das Wetter war spitze. Also Everstyle - vielen Dank nochmal. 

Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zur Arbeit. Hier aber nochmal der Link zu dem Danny MacAskill Video in Chamonix von dem ich gestern sprach. Ist gleich das oberste. Das darunter ist das, mit dem er bekannt wurde.

Enjoy,
DBate

http://tinyurl.com/2w4j69w

P.S. Musste den Link über eine tinyurl posten, da die Originaladresse mit Begriffen versehen ist, die hier im Forum automatisch zensiert werden.


----------



## x-rossi (24. Mai 2010)

krasser athlet!

edit/ hier noch meine daten:

von sporttracks ausgelesen:
76,51 km (von start hohemerk bis ende stadtwaldtrails)
2.195 hm
09:20 h gesamtdauer
pausen werden nicht angezeigt und alle durchschnittswerte somit verfälscht
sporttrack sucks


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir ein Riesenlob an Everest  
Die Tour war genau mein Ding, Strecke perfekt, Gruppe perfekt, Wetter perfekt. Das ist einer der ganz großen Tage an welchen ich mich an langen Winterabenden und anderen ähnlichen Gelegenheiten erinnern werde und die mich dann glücklich machen 

Heute war ich nochmal am Main spacken. 40km im Schneckentempo und mehr Pausen als Fahrtzeit  was daher kommt, dass ich - mal wieder - am Mainufer Mittagsschläfchen gemacht habe


----------



## Everstyle (24. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank euch allen!!!

Weil gerade Videos so populär sind, hier mein nächstes: 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6688/h

Gruß

E.


----------



## karsten13 (24. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Weil gerade Videos so populär sind, hier mein nächstes:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6688/h



der Trail darunter ist echt erste Sahne, sind wir letztes Jahr im Oktober auch gefahren 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## x-rossi (24. Mai 2010)

hab den tag verbummelt und nichts von dem gemacht, was ich versprochen hatte (ausser geo-daten)  dafür aber nochmal den ganzen tag über die gestrige tour sinniert, wie flüssig die streckenführung war. 






_" ... E. = trusted taunus guide!"_



_ " ... hell of a taunus guide!"_




_" ... highly recommended taunus guide!"_


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (25. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> _" ... E. = trusted taunus guide!"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRB (25. Mai 2010)

*AWB Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18 Uhr
*
Bitte hier melden, wer mitfährt.

das ich das mal poste


----------



## karsten13 (25. Mai 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> das ich das mal poste



hier darf jeder posten 

Schon mal die Wettervorhersage angeguckt?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (25. Mai 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> *AWB Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18 Uhr
> *
> Bitte hier melden, wer mitfährt.
> 
> das ich das mal poste



Muß leider morgen arbeiten, da läst sich leider nichts machen.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Everstyle (25. Mai 2010)

M0in,

abgesehen davon, dass ich nichts gegen eine kleine Regenerationsphase habe, habe ich morgen Abend schon etwas anderes nicht-sportliches vor, von daher dürft ihr nicht auf mich zählen; vom Wetter ganz abgesehen...

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Bergziege. (25. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> abgesehen davon, dass ich nichts gegen eine kleine Regenerationsphase habe, habe ich morgen Abend schon etwas anderes nicht-sportliches vor, von daher dürft ihr nicht auf mich zählen; vom Wetter ganz abgesehen...
> 
> ...



Also ich brauche zwar keine Regenphase, hätte aber am Donnerstag Zeit.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (26. Mai 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Also ich brauche zwar keine Regenphase, hätte aber am Donnerstag Zeit.
> 
> Gruß Jochen



Donnerstag habe ich leider keine Zeit. Könnte dann erst wieder Samstag- oder Sonntagmorgen ab 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## Bergziege. (26. Mai 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> Donnerstag habe ich leider keine Zeit. Könnte dann erst wieder Samstag- oder Sonntagmorgen ab 10:00 Uhr.



Am weekend habe ich leider keine Zeit und nächste Woche geht bei mir ga nicht. Dann sehen wir uns frühestens in 14 Tagen.
Ob ich das aushalte.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## PaleRider (26. Mai 2010)

Hey leute,

Wird das was heute? Wuerde mich gerne mal anschliessen...Ist der treffpunkt noch Hohemark, war ewig nicht mehr dabei.


----------



## TRB (26. Mai 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> *AWB Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18 Uhr*
> 
> Bitte hier melden, wer mitfährt.


 
nach anhaltenden wetterkapriolen fällt die sache wohl heute abend buchstäblich ins wasser. hier in frankfurt regnet es zumindest schon. schaut außerdem so aus als käme hier gleich noch ein wenig blitz und donner hinzu. 

das wetter wird mittlerweile echt zu einem wirklich bedauerlichen vorfall. wann gabs zuletzt solch ein besch.... wetter bitte schön???


----------



## PaleRider (26. Mai 2010)

Damn!  Vielleicht naechstes mal wieder.


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. Mai 2010)

Ich sitz in der Uni, draussen regnets seit Stunden ... und ich hab grad ein ganz heftiges Deja Vu ...


----------



## Everstyle (26. Mai 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> ... wann gabs zuletzt solch ein besch.... wetter bitte schön???


Ehmmm.....die letzten Monate schon???


----------



## DerTitan (26. Mai 2010)

würde auch gern mal an der ein oder anderen AWB Runde teilnehmen. Ist das eine "offene" Veranstaltung und gibt es gewisse Anforderung an Kondition und Geschwindigkeit ?


----------



## TRB (26. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ehmmm.....die letzten Monate schon???


 
mit meinem post meinte ich die letzten Monate


----------



## TRB (26. Mai 2010)

samstag 09:00 uhr hohemark bei akzeptablem wetter. will bis maximal 13:30 uhr fahren. wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (26. Mai 2010)

DerTitan schrieb:


> würde auch gern mal an der ein oder anderen AWB Runde teilnehmen. Ist das eine "offene" Veranstaltung und gibt es gewisse Anforderung an Kondition und Geschwindigkeit ?





sipaq schrieb:


> *AWB-Ausfahrt,  Mittwoch 18:30   Hohemark
> *(ich kann leider nicht früher)​
> 
> 
> ...



Servus DerTitan,

hier ein Beispiel für eine Ankündigung für eine Tour, die sich der Regel an jedermann richtet. Grundsätzlich sind wir in der Lage von den oben gemachten Angaben (Level 2/3) nach unten abzuweichen. In den letzten Wochen sind wir aber sehr häufig unter uns gewesen, d. h. wir waren auch schneller, und vor allem auch was die Wege abwärts anbetrifft, anspruchsvoller und zügiger unterwegs gewesen.

Also, wenn du mal mitkommen willst, dann komm vorbei, schaus dir an, und dann kannst du es immer noch entscheiden, ob du dabei bleibst oder nicht.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (26. Mai 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> samstag 09:00 uhr hohemark bei akzeptablem wetter. will bis maximal 13:30 uhr fahren. wer ist dabei?


Gehts auch 'ne halbe Stunde später, dann würds mir passen. Ich würde aber auch gerne noch 1-2 Stunden länger fahren, sofern jemand dann noch Lust hat.

Das Wetter soll ja am Samstag gut sein.


----------



## TRB (27. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Gehts auch 'ne halbe Stunde später, dann würds mir passen. Ich würde aber auch gerne noch 1-2 Stunden länger fahren, sofern jemand dann noch Lust hat.
> 
> Das Wetter soll ja am Samstag gut sein.


 
hi simon, das geht auch, kein problem. allerdings würd ich dann gerne so gegen viertel nach 1 an einer mir bekannten stelle vorbeischauen damit ich locker und gediegen abfahren kann.


----------



## sipaq (27. Mai 2010)

Das bekommen wir auf jeden Fall hin.


----------



## sipaq (28. Mai 2010)

Ist morgen sonst noch jemand dabei oder sind TRB und ich alleine unterwegs auf einer geilen Tour?


----------



## Everstyle (28. Mai 2010)

Tsja, bei mir ist noch alles ziemlich unsicher, was morgen anbetrifft. Wenn ich aber starte, dann werde ich, wie angekündigt:





Everstyle schrieb:


> Je nach dem, also insbesondere von der Zeit  abhängig, will ich am 29/30 mich in Richtung Lorch/Rhein und später  Mainz aufmachen. Von dort aus dann mit der Bahn nach FFm. Das wird  insgesamt wieder sehr viel Km und Hm werden, zudem werde ich sicherlich  hier und da improviesieren müssen, da ich diesen Weg auch aus dem  Gedächtnis fahren werde. Ich will aber versuchen zügig zu fahren, d. h.  14er/15er Schnitt.


diese Tour versuchen. Start wäre auch diesmal sehr früh, d. h. 9 Uhr. 

Ich denke, dass ich am Nachmittag weiss, ob ich morgen starte.

Gruß

E.

p. s. ich werde morgen starten, falls einer mit will, dann bitte hier melden; die Tourdaten bleiben wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Mai 2010)

Ich bin das WE über weg, wünsch euch aber besseres Wetter. Ich hab noch 70km mit dem Rad vor mir heute und es will nicht aufhören zu pissen 
Und für die Rückfahrt am Sonntag ist vorsorglich auch schon Regen angesagt.


----------



## karsten13 (29. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Viktoria rauf? Na ich würde mal sagen, vlt. das nächste Mal bei AWB, oder? Ich meine, eine Fixierung auf technische Abfahrten ist auf Dauer doch auch langweilig... (für dich Karsten dann irgendwann am WE)



done. Viktoria/Schwarzer Balken bis aufn Alden 

Bei hibike hab ich noch TRB getroffen - die Welt ist klein ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (29. Mai 2010)

TRB und ich sind heute Karstens gutem Beispiel gefolgt und auch via Viktoria/Schwarzer Balken hoch zum Alten. War mein erstes Mal, dass ich die Strecke komplett "falsch herum" gefahren bin. Ist auf jeden Fall was anderes, als normal und locker via WAB hoch .

Wir sind dann westlich weiter richtig Fuchstanz gefahren (@Everstyle: Diesmal nur mit einmal absetzen und das auch nur, weil ich eine Abzweigung verpasst habe und drehen musste ) und haben dann noch den Feldi, den X-Trail (da haben wir Wissefux getroffen ) und den Zacken mitgenommen.

Kurz vor letzterem ist TRB leider blöd gestürzt  und hat sich den Bremshebel für die HR-Bremse etwas verbogen . Danach war dann irgendwie die Luft abfahrtstechnisch raus . Wir sind dann wieder via Buchholzweg hoch zum Roten Kreuz (der Anstieg kann es übrigens locker mit der Weißen Schneise aufnehmen, durchschnittliche Steigung 18% ) und von dort noch den RK-Trail gefahren, weiter zum Fuchsstein, nach Falkenstein und zurück zur Hohemark.

War genial heute: Wenig los, tolles Wetter, fast trockene Trails. Was will man mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (30. Mai 2010)

Sehr brav Karsten, hier ein Fleißkärtchen von mir! *rüberschieb*  (Merkzettel für mich: diese Saison noch den VTrail rauf fahren! scheint ja Mode zu werden...)

Alles eine Frage der Form Sipaq, manchmal fahre ich mir auch einen Schei$$ zusammen... kappiere ich dann auch nicht... nehme es aber  locker hin und sage mir, nächstes Mal machst du es besser!

Der Aufstieg zum Roten Kreuz ist echt nicht ohne! Da habe ich mal zwei Kumpels mitgenommen, die haben mich vielleicht verflucht... aber egal, ist ja auch schon eine Weile her... das haben die bestimmt bei deren Orientierungssinn eh schon vergessen.

Apropos Orientierungssinn, meiner hat mich auf der heutigen Tour quer durch den Taunus nicht verlassen, doch ich musste ziemlich häufig in die Karte schauen. Irgendwie hat es mich zwischendurch richtig genervt. Ich glaube, ich bin durch die Tatsache, dass ich die meisten Wege hier im Feldiumfeld kenne, einfach zu sehr verwöhnt. Jedenfalls hätte ich mir gerne die ganzen Pausen gespart, man kommt einfach aus dem Gesamtritt, ich fahre statt dessen lieber... Umgekehrt kann ich mir auf so einer Tour keine Orientierungsfehler leisten, die Kosten einfach zu viel Zeit und vor allem Kraft, die ich andernorts benötige. Nächstes Mal wird es aber besser sein...

Naja, die Tour ist einfach beschrieben, gestartet bin ich an der Hohemark, herausgekommen bin ich oberhalb von Lorch (am Rhein). Auf dem Weg dort hin habe ich so gut wie 85% Prozent nur WABs genommen und kaum experimentiert. Ich hatte ja ein klares Ziel vor Augen und das wollte ich erreichen. Zudem, so war zunächst der Plan von mir die Strecke im Anschluss komplett bis nach Hause zurück zu fahren. Ich habe mich jedoch bei Mainz-Kastel anders entschieden, war einfach zu spät. Am Ende sind knapp 130Km und 2000Hm zusammen gekommen. Ach ja, den Schnitt konnte ich sogar am Ende noch auf 16,7Km/h schrauben. 

Eine Sache noch, auf der Fähre zwischen Rüdesheim und Bingen sprach mich ein junger Mann an, wollte so einiges über das Bike wissen. Das habe ich aber erst herausgefunden, nachdem ich ihm zu verstehen gegeben habe, dass ich null von dem was er in seinem Dialekt sagt verstehe 

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE


----------



## sipaq (30. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Form Sipaq, manchmal fahre ich mir auch einen Schei$$ zusammen... kappiere ich dann auch nicht... nehme es aber  locker hin und sage mir, nächstes Mal machst du es besser!


Genauso hab ich es auch gemacht und außerdem hab ich halt mittlerweile auch wieder mehr Fahrroutine als noch bei unserer April-Tour. Zuguterletzt kommt bei mir meist dazu, dass ich dann am besten bin, wenn ich mit schwächeren oder gleich guten Leuten unterwegs bin. Fährt jemand besser als ich (und das tust Du), setz ich mich meistens zu sehr unter Druck, worunter dann meine Bergab-Performance leidet.


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> ... den X-Trail (da haben wir Wissefux getroffen ) ...



ja ja, immer die abfahrer in meinem lieblingsuphill, die einen dann völlig aus dem tritt bringen   hab anschließend an der schlüsselstelle dieser sektion mal wieder versagt 



sipaq schrieb:


> War genial heute: Wenig los, tolles Wetter, fast trockene Trails. Was will man mehr.



war wirklich erstaunlich wenig los und vom boden her überwiegend ok. das dürfte sich für heute aber geändert haben. hat ganz schön geschüttet heut nacht und der liederbach rauscht verdächtig laut


----------



## TRB (30. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Kurz vor letzterem ist TRB leider blöd gestürzt  und hat sich den Bremshebel für die HR-Bremse etwas verbogen . Danach war dann irgendwie die Luft abfahrtstechnisch raus .


 
worüber ich mich gesternabend noch extrem aufgeregt habe. einfach aus dem grund weil es eigentlich keine stelle ist wo ich damit gerechnet hätte und ich mittlerweile der meinung bin das ich sowas gut fahren kann. dann hätte ich doch eher am westhang des alten damit gerechnet. es war einfach eine dumme unkonzentriertheit was deine schön geführte tour mir ein wenig vermasselt hat. und zu guter letzt mir einen zerkratzten lenker beschert hat . 

wegen dem verbogenen bremshebel fahr ich dienstag mal zur bikeschmiede. da lass ich auch nach den ersten gut gefahrenen 700 - 800 kilometern mal ne kleine inspektion machen ob noch alles in ordnung ist. 

ansonsten tolle tour, wunderbares wetter und der buchholzweg ist einfach wahnsinn, wie auch der viktoriatrail bergauf!


----------



## sipaq (30. Mai 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> Worüber ich mich Gestern Abend noch extrem aufgeregt habe. einfach aus dem Grund weil es eigentlich keine Stelle ist wo ich damit gerechnet hätte und ich mittlerweile der Meinung bin das ich sowas gut fahren kann. Dann hätte ich doch eher am Alten damit gerechnet. Es war einfach eine dumme Unkonzentriertheit was deine schön geführte Tour mir ein wenig vermasselt hat. und zuguterletzt mir einen zerkratzten Lenker beschert hat .


Jo, am Alden war es sicher schwieriger zu fahren, aber das weiß man dann halt auch und ist dementsprechend hochkonzentriert unterwegs. Bei normalschweren Trails fährt man leider manchmal etwas unkonzentriert und oftmals reicht halt schon eine halbe Sekunde Unaufmerksamkeit, dass man abfliegt. 

Ist mir gestern unterhalb vom Zacken auch passiert. Hab zweimal hintereinander zu stark vorne gebremst und bin dann in einem Steilstück mit blockiertem Vorderrad halt einfach nur weggerutscht und leicht über den Lenker gegangen. Ich muss mir wieder angewöhnen auch die HR-Bremse mal wieder öfter zu benutzen 



TRB schrieb:


> Ansonsten tolle Tour, wunderbares Wetter und der Buchholzweg ist einfach Wahnsinn, wie auch der Viktoriatrail bergauf!


Danke für das Lob. Mir hat vor allem die Gegend rund um den Zacken gut gefallen. Ist halt echt der mit Abstand schönste Aussichtspunkt im Taunus.


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...zwischen Rüdesheim und Bingen...


 
Ich war übers Wochenende auch in Rüdesheim, sowas  
Ich war seit meiner frühen Kindheit nicht mehr am Rhein, echt schöne Gegend!
Hab mir gestern dort allerdings wieder mal  die Sprunggelenksbänder gerissen, bin also demnächst fürs erste raus. Pünktlich zum Sommer erstmal verletzt, wie die letzten drei jahre auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ist halt echt der mit Abstand schönste Aussichtspunkt im Taunus.



einspruch ! der große mannstein ist viel schöner


----------



## sipaq (31. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> einspruch ! der große mannstein ist viel schöner


Agree to disagree?


----------



## Everstyle (31. Mai 2010)

Beide Spots sind super! Was aber auch noch sehr schön WAR, das war der Atzelbergturm, der leider abgefackelt worden ist 

@faker: was machst du für Sachen?!?


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Agree to disagree?






Everstyle schrieb:


> Beide Spots sind super! Was aber auch noch sehr schön WAR, das war der Atzelbergturm, der leider abgefackelt worden ist



den atzelbergturm wird es bald wieder geben


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @faker: was machst du für Sachen?!?



Selbstverteidigungs-Trainingswochenende.. und in der allerletzten viertel Stunde bin ich beim Capoeira nochmal schön umgeknickt. 
Ich war aber grad beim Doc - nur überdehnt und in spätestens zwei Wochen sollte ich wieder fit sein und Sport machen können!
Da kann ich ja _fast_ von Glück reden, dass die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten zwei Wochen beschissen bleibt


----------



## sipaq (31. Mai 2010)

Naja, Donnerstag soll es trocken sein. Hätte wer Lust auf eine Feiertagstour am Donnerstag morgen? Startpunkt 9.30 Uhr an der Hohemark.


----------



## x-rossi (31. Mai 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern dort allerdings wieder mal  die Sprunggelenksbänder gerissen, bin also demnächst fürs erste raus. Pünktlich zum Sommer erstmal verletzt, wie die letzten drei jahre auch


eieiei 

die nächsten 6 wochen erst mal nix und dann auch nur wieder ganz sachte. wirst ein tolles gefühl bei den ersten mal ausklicken haben, kenne ich selber ...

gute besserung!


----------



## Everstyle (31. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Naja, Donnerstag soll es trocken sein. Hätte wer Lust auf eine Feiertagstour am Donnerstag morgen? Startpunkt 9.30 Uhr an der Hohemark.


Wäre gerne dabei, muss aber Feiertagsdienst schieben... Plane aber am Mittwoch zu fahren.

@faker: na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## DBate (31. Mai 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Selbstverteidigungs-Trainingswochenende.. und in der allerletzten viertel Stunde bin ich beim Capoeira nochmal schön umgeknickt.
> Ich war aber grad beim Doc - nur überdehnt und in spätestens zwei Wochen sollte ich wieder fit sein und Sport machen können!
> Da kann ich ja _fast_ von Glück reden, dass die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten zwei Wochen beschissen bleibt



Ohohoh. Beim 'Tanzen' auch noch umgeknickt... *duck und weg* .

Dann mal gute Besserung!

Grüsse von Unterwegs,
DBate
P.S. Wenn ich es schaffe poste ich die Tage mal ein paar Bilder vom 'Mountainbiken' am Cotopaxi in Quito. Wobei... über das Equipment kann man eigentlich nur lachen - oder weinen.


----------



## sipaq (31. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wäre gerne dabei, muss aber Feiertagsdienst schieben... Plane aber am Mittwoch zu fahren.


Schade, aber am Mittwoch bin ich abends noch im Zug nach FFM.

Kannst Du mir eigentlich bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Eckdaten zu Deiner letzten TTT+E-Tour mailen, also welche Spots Du in welcher Reihenfolge angefahren hast. Würde das gerne auch mal auschecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (31. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Kannst Du mir eigentlich bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Eckdaten zu Deiner letzten TTT+E-Tour mailen, also welche Spots Du in welcher Reihenfolge angefahren hast. Würde das gerne auch mal auschecken.


Ich glaube, das würde dir auch nicht weiterhelfen  da hilft nur dabei sein! 

Oder was sagst du dazu X-Rossi???

p. s. ich sag nur, vier Mal Fuxi


----------



## sipaq (31. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das würde dir auch nicht weiterhelfen  da hilft nur dabei sein!
> 
> Oder was sagst du dazu X-Rossi???
> 
> p. s. ich sag nur, vier Mal Fuxi


Weißt Du, mittlerweile kenne ich mich im Taunus auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Everstyle (31. Mai 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Weißt Du, mittlerweile kenne ich mich im Taunus auch ganz gut aus.


Na gut, weil du es bist, wir haben an der Hohemark gestartet, dann sind wir hoch zum... [] ... und dann waren wir plötzlich oberhalb der Klinik und sind zum finalen Endspurt auf der langen Geraden bis nach FFm gefahren 

p. s. scheint aber auf dem Projekt wenig los zu sein was?


----------



## TRB (31. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ... Plane aber am Mittwoch zu fahren.



das könnte ich mir auch so vorstellen. zum awb an besagter stelle? komme allerdings mit hardtail da das weiche zur kurzinspektion ist und ich das erst wieder freitag bekomme


----------



## x-rossi (31. Mai 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Oder was sagst du dazu X-Rossi???


selbst für gps-profis unfahrbar


----------



## DBate (1. Juni 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> selbst für gps-profis unfahrbar



Confirmed!


----------



## sipaq (1. Juni 2010)

Ich hab den Donnerstags-Termin jetzt auch "offiziell" im LMB eingestellt.Es wär weiterhin cool, wenn ich das Teil nicht alleine fahren müsste...


----------



## TRB (1. Juni 2010)

was ist denn mit nem AWB treff morgenabend 18 uhr an der hohemark bei akzeptablem wetter?


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juni 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> was ist denn mit nem AWB treff morgenabend 18 uhr an der hohemark bei akzeptablem wetter?


Na ich wollte schon fahren... im Moment ist nur eine ziemlich doofe Situation hier bei uns im Büro, weil viele Kollegen weg sind. Wenn also die Bude brennt, dann muss ich hier bleiben. Ich werde mich aber noch am Nachmittag melden. 

BTW gestern abend noch eine Stunde mit der Mainuferpatrouille an der Nidda unterwegs gewesen. Ich bin ohne Gepäck/Trinkflasche gefahren und ich dachte, ich hebe gleich ab!!! Man war das geil!!! Das Bike war irgendwie sooo leicht und ich sooo schnell... ich glaube, ich muss des Öfteren so leicht fahren, dann habe ich auch mehr Chancen den jungen Bikern gegenüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (2. Juni 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich hab den Donnerstags-Termin jetzt auch "offiziell" im LMB eingestellt.Es wär weiterhin cool, wenn ich das Teil nicht alleine fahren müsste...


Mist, offenbar will keiner mit 

Leuts, Ihr könnt mich doch nicht alleine fahren lassen, wer weiß, was mir da alles passiert?


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juni 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Mist, offenbar will keiner mit
> 
> Leuts, Ihr könnt mich doch nicht alleine fahren lassen, wer weiß, was mir da alles passiert?


Hast du also doch Angst, dass du dich verfährst?!?


----------



## roberto.d (2. Juni 2010)

@sipaq: Hallo, ich will morgen auch eine Runde drehen von der Hohemark aus und würde mich Dir eventuell anschliesen, aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich "Biketechnisch" zu Dir passe. Ich muss mich zwischen 14,5kg Hardtail oder 16kg Endurobike entscheiden und wenn ich Deine Tourdaten im LMB richtig verstehe wäre wohl ein Tourenfully die richtige Wahl.


----------



## sipaq (2. Juni 2010)

Ohne Dich als TTSG (Total Toller Super Guide) bin ich selbstverständlich völlig aufgeschmissen.


----------



## sipaq (2. Juni 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> @sipaq: Hallo, ich will morgen auch eine Runde drehen von der Hohemark aus und würde mich Dir eventuell anschliesen, aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich "Biketechnisch" zu Dir passe. Ich muss mich zwischen 14,5kg Hardtail oder 16kg Endurobike entscheiden und wenn ich Deine Tourdaten im LMB richtig verstehe wäre wohl ein Tourenfully die richtige Wahl.


Hey Roberto,

wir können die Tour gerne etwas endurolastiger auslegen, wenn Du möchtest. Musst dann halt nach dem jeweiligen Trail auf mich warten, da ich "nur" 130mm bzw. 125mm Federweg habe


----------



## TRB (2. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hast du also doch Angst, dass du dich verfährst?!?


 
wat'isn jetzt heute abend AWB???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (2. Juni 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ohne Dich als TTSG (Total Toller Super Guide) bin ich selbstverständlich völlig aufgeschmissen.


Lass uns doch DSDSG machen!!! 



TRB schrieb:


> wat'isn jetzt heute abend AWB???


Gehe jetzt aus dem Büro... fahre mit der Bahn um 17:21... bis nacher...


----------



## roberto.d (2. Juni 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hey Roberto,
> 
> wir können die Tour gerne etwas endurolastiger auslegen, wenn Du möchtest. Musst dann halt nach dem jeweiligen Trail auf mich warten, da ich "nur" 130mm bzw. 125mm Federweg habe



Das klingt doch gut, also wenn das für Dich ok ist, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## TRB (2. Juni 2010)

X-Trail mit 80mm Federweg Hardtail ist schon wirklich anstrengend und schmerzhaft. seit heute weiß ich was hier die 2 kollegen mitmachen. respect to my man x-rossi and obvious faker for the one and only STAHLGABEL! 

sehr feine tour heute. dank an ewerest!


----------



## sipaq (2. Juni 2010)

roberto.d schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut, also wenn das für Dich ok ist, wäre ich dabei.


Cool. Dann bis morgen 9.30 Uhr Hohemark.


----------



## roberto.d (2. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, bis morgen 9:30 Uhr Hohemark.


----------



## Everstyle (3. Juni 2010)

JO, die Runde gestern war auch absolut nach meinem Geschmack. Ich wollte nicht zu viel, gleichzeitig aber Lust mal was anderes zu fahren, also weg von den Standardwegen. Wir sind zunächst in Richtung Japaner gefahren, dann auf den Zimmermänchenweg gewechselt und am Ende den roten Balken hoch zum Feldi. TRB meinte nur, "...erzähl du mir noch was vom Buchholzweg..."  

Cool fand ich übrigens auch den Mini-Weg, der am Rande des Standardwegs vom Fuxi zum Feldi verläuft, abwärts zu fahren. Ist nix spektakuläres und es gibt mit Sicherheit schönere Abfahrten, wer aber ein wenig Fahrtechnik üben möchte, der kann das mal ruhig ausprobieren (sowohl rauf, als auch runter).

BTW ich habe eine herrliche Aussicht hier aus dem 7. Stock auf den Taunus. Kaum Wölkchen zu sehen, super Weitblick und angenehme Temperaturen draussen, also ideales Bikewetter....  ... und ich hier im Büro...

E.


----------



## x-rossi (3. Juni 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> X-Trail mit 80mm Federweg Hardtail ist schon wirklich anstrengend und schmerzhaft.


es gibt schmerzen, die durchaus einen sexy charakter haben können


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Juni 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> es gibt schmerzen, die durchaus einen sexy charakter haben können



Meinst du etwa die Tatsache, dass ich erst seit heute meinen rechten kleinen Fingerknöchel nicht mehr spüre?    Da muss man halt drauf stehen


----------



## Everstyle (3. Juni 2010)

Hmmm... X-Rossi, da habe ich eine Idee für dich: ein SM-MTB-Studio  

Ok zurück zum Thema, im Juni werde ich an den Wochenenden etwas weniger Zeit haben. Aber ich habe mir vorgenommen am 19/20.06. (weil es so viel Spaß gemacht hat) erneut die TTT+E-Tour zu fahren (vorausgesetzt, dass das Wetter mitmacht). 

Wer kommt mit???

Everstyle

p. s. hier nochmals das Höhenprofil der Tour vom 23.05.2010


----------



## sipaq (3. Juni 2010)

So, zurück aus dem Taunus. War 'ne sehr geniale Tour heute und erstaunlich wenig los. Gefahren sind wir Everstyle's Goldgruben Trail-Entree, Lindenberg, Sandplacken, Limes, Steinmännchen-Trail, HS-Pfad, Sandplacken, Feldi, X-Trail, Fuxi-Trail, Altkönig, Viktoriatrail, Hünerberg. 

Da war einiges dabei, was Roberto noch nicht kannte. Ich hab mich leider im HS-Pfad mal kurz gelegt  ausgerechnet an einer Stelle, wo ich das heftigste eigentlich schon hinter mir hatte, aber nach dem aufkleben des Pflasters ging es auch wieder.  Die verlorene Zeit haben wir dann am Viktoriatrail mit einem Platten von Roberto wieder reingeholt. 

Am Ende waren es dann für mich knapp 61km und gut 1400hm. Ab Hohemark dürften es so ca. 32-33km und ca. 1100hm gewesen sein. Am Ende muss ich sagen: Hut ab, Roberto! Mit einem 16kg Enduro mit 170mm Federweg vorne und hinten war das heftig.  Ich hab meine Beine definitiv nachher auch gespürt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (3. Juni 2010)

Hi Simon, kann mich Deiner Ausführung nur anschließen. War ne super Tour und es waren wirklich sehr schöne Trails dabei (Steinmännchenweg und Viktoriatrail waren meine Fovoriten heute). Ansonsten hatten wir ja auch noch das ein oder andere Extra (wie ja schon von Dir erwähnt)

Danke an Dich fürs guiden!!!

Und keine Sorge ich spüre meine Beine auch und zwar richtig. War wohl schon eher etwas über meinen bevorzugten Tempo mit dem Freerider.  

Grüße!


----------



## x-rossi (3. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ok zurück zum Thema, im Juni werde ich an den Wochenenden etwas weniger Zeit haben. Aber ich habe mir vorgenommen am 19/20.06. (weil es so viel Spaß gemacht hat) erneut die TTT+E-Tour zu fahren (vorausgesetzt, dass das Wetter mitmacht).
> 
> Wer kommt mit???


schade, am 12./13. juni fahre ich die 220/6000 darmstadt->heidelberg->darmstadt und habe dann garantiert erst mal 2 wochen die schnauze von höhenmetern voll


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Juni 2010)

Hey Everest, ich kann an diesem Termin definitiv auch nicht. Bin da ganz heftig am feiern  
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich meinem Fuß zum Wiedereinstieg nicht unbedingt gleich ne TTT+E antun muss  (und das war gerade ein Kompliment)


----------



## sipaq (4. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ok zurück zum Thema, im Juni werde ich an den Wochenenden etwas weniger Zeit haben. Aber ich habe mir vorgenommen am 19/20.06. (weil es so viel Spaß gemacht hat) erneut die TTT+E-Tour zu fahren (vorausgesetzt, dass das Wetter mitmacht).
> 
> Wer kommt mit???


Also ich nicht. 2 Gründe:


Da bin ich nicht da 
2300hm schaff ich im Augenblick nicht. Ich war gestern nach ca. 1400hm schon gut platt. 300-400hm mehr wären wohl noch gegangen, aber nochmal 500hm on top...keine Chance.


----------



## Everstyle (4. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute, nicht so viele auf ein Mal!!! Ich habe nur max. 4-5 Plätze frei!!!


----------



## TRB (4. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hey Leute, nicht so viele auf ein Mal!!! Ich habe nur max. 4-5 Plätze frei!!!



dabei!


----------



## TRB (4. Juni 2010)

Zu Trainingszwecken auf die hoffentlich bald kommnde zweite TTT+E Tour werde ich Sonntagmogen gegen 9:00 Uhr nochmal die AWB Strecke von Mittwoch fahren allerdings mit ein paar kleineren WAB Abfahrtsänderungen bergab.

Grund für die WAB Abfahrten ist das meine Wohnzimmercouch (wie Everest zu pflegen sagt  ) zum Wochenende hin leider nicht fertig wurde und ich somit auf meinem 80mm Hardtail unterwegs bin. Und mit dem leichten Gerät habe ich auf X-Trail usw. einfach keine Lust.


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hey Leute, nicht so viele auf ein Mal!!! Ich habe nur max. 4-5 Plätze frei!!!



 In Gedanken belege ich einen Platz 

So jetzt mal off-topic, sorry, aber vielleicht trotzdem interessant für den einen oder andern: Durch meinen Umstieg auf Rohloff einerseits und das geplatzte Bigbike-Projekt andererseits ist ne Menge Schaltungs-Zeug übrig. Bevor ich das jetzt anonym verkloppe will ich es euch anbieten.


Aus der aktuellen XT-Reihe (9-fach) hab ich folgendes: Trigger links+rechts, Down Swing Umwerfer, Shadow-Schaltwerk, 3-fach Kurbel mit _neuem_ Innenlager. Alles nur rund 2000-2500km gelaufen. Die Kettenblätter der Kurbel würde ich auch separat verkaufen.
Unbenutzte XT 11-32 Kassette + HG93 Kette liegt auch noch rum.
Einen aktuellen XTR-Umwerfer (Top Swing)
Ein Paar unbenutzte SwissStop Bremsbeläge für XT/XTR und diverse andere Shimano-Bremsanlagen
Hab auch noch andern Krempel aber der steht eh schon im Bikemarkt ist wahrscheinlich von noch geringerem Interesse hier  Über Preise wird man sich schon einig.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Juni 2010)

cool! ich nehme dann bitte die rohloff in rot, wenndese eloxierst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Juni 2010)

Kommt auf den Preis an. Ich eloxiers dir sogar in allen andern Farben


----------



## Rampe (4. Juni 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> :
> 
> 
> Aus der aktuellen XT-Reihe (9-fach) hab ich folgendes: Trigger links+rechts, Down Swing Umwerfer, Shadow-Schaltwerk, 3-fach Kurbel mit _neuem_ Innenlager. Alles nur rund 2000-2500km gelaufen. Die Kettenblätter der Kurbel würde ich auch separat verkaufen.





Schade, gerade habe ich bestellt, letzte Woche habe ich Schaltwerk und großes Kettenblatt bei einer Experimentalabfahrt geschrottet.

Apropo Schrott, seit Montag bin ich wieder Metallfrei, die Wundheilung verläuft gut und ich denke das ich in ein bis zwei Wochen wieder Biken kann,
vielleicht auch TTT+E, melde mich nochmal.


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Juni 2010)

Gibt doch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht 

Und das Titan wandert direkt ans Bike?


----------



## Rampe (4. Juni 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Und das Titan wandert direkt ans Bike?



Leider sind die Schrauben eher für Holtz geeignet, vieleicht bau ich mir mal ein Regal daraus.


----------



## sipaq (5. Juni 2010)

Hätte morgen jemand spontan Lust, eine kürzere aber dafür knackigere Runde zu drehen? Veranschlagen würde ich ca. 2,5 Stunden ab Hohemark, denn länger hab ich keine Zeit. Stattfinden sollte das Ganze möglichst am Morgen bzw. am Vormittag.


----------



## erbchen (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hätte einer von euch Lust morgen ne Runde mit mir zudrehen?

Start Hohemark oder Kronberg.

Ich könnte so ab 9 Uhr.

Wer hat Lust?


Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (7. Juni 2010)

Update wg. TTT+E

@x-rossi: die HM sind ja für dich doch dann nur noch recom...also bitte...nicht so anstellen...

@sipaq: jammer net rum, du kannst auch jederzeit abbiegen und nach Hause fahren, niemand zwingt dich bis zum Schluss zu bleiben und ausserdem, ab 1500-1800Hm ist eh alles verhandelbar...

@trb: wie war das Training? und, ist die Wohnzi-Couch endlich fertig?

@rampe: nenene, du kommst mir nicht mit! ohne den ganzen "Schrott" bist du ja noch leichter, und fährst mir die ganze Zeit davon!!! das geht gar nicht...

So wie es aussieht, will noch DB sowie ein Kollege von mir mitkommen. Letzterer hat sicherlich nicht so eine gute Kondition wie wir, möchte sich aber zumindest die ersten Schleifen am Herzberg antun.

So siehts aus.

Gruß

E.


----------



## TRB (7. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @trb: wie war das Training? und, ist die Wohnzi-Couch endlich fertig?



morgen werd ich sie denke ich abholen können weil montags die bikeschmiede zu hat. training, war gut, am roten balken nur dreimal abgestiegen aber in den passagen wo ich bei unserer tour auch abgestiegen bin weil das unfahrbar ist. somit bin ich fit!

wie war deine tour nach wiesbaden?

*wer fährt kommenden mittwoch AWB? start 18 uhr hohemark!*


----------



## Everstyle (7. Juni 2010)

Die Touren am WE waren insgesamt gut. Jedoch war es am Sa ziemlich anstrengend bei 30° in der direkten Sonne zu fahren; Da hat auch die kühle Brise vom Main nicht geholfen. Und am So Abend war es einfach nur noch gefährlich zu fahren, weil es überall geblitzt und gedonnert hat, so dass wir in Eddersheim die Bahn nehmen mussten. Gefahren sind wir am SA knapp 70Km und gestern nur noch 25Km. Ich/wir bin/sind aber super zufrieden. 

Am Mittwoch möchte ich schon fahren, muss nur Mal wieder die Situation im Büro beachten, das wird sich dann am Mi Nachmittag entscheiden. Wir könnten dann Mal wieder etwas anderes fahren... ich werde mir was überlegen... 

p. s. ausserdem, was ist am roten Balken nicht fahrbar???


----------



## TRB (7. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. ausserdem, was ist am roten Balken nicht fahrbar???



damit meinte ich die dreimal wo du ebenfalls abgestiegen bist


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @x-rossi: die HM sind ja für dich doch dann nur noch recom...also bitte...nicht so anstellen...


da hast du aber irgendwie auch wieder recht! schaun mer mal.


----------



## HelixBonus (7. Juni 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> da hast du aber irgendwie auch wieder recht! schaun mer mal.



Dabei! 

Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil?


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juni 2010)

am wochenende bin ich eine Everstyle und eine Adrenalino runde gefahren. der trailanteil ist gigantisch 

aber ich sitze frühstens am 26./27. wieder auf einem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 geländefahrrad.


----------



## Rampe (7. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Update wg. TTT+E
> 
> @rampe: nenene, du kommst mir nicht mit! ohne den ganzen "Schrott" bist du ja noch leichter, und fährst mir die ganze Zeit davon!!! das geht gar nicht...


Oooch... und wenn ich mir das Zeug in den Rucksack stecke, oder ans Laufrad binde?


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Juni 2010)

Stecks doch ins erste Hilfe Set, man weiß ja nie 

Dein neues Avatarbild ist der Hammer  So enden wir alle nochma!


----------



## Everstyle (8. Juni 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> damit meinte ich die dreimal wo du ebenfalls abgestiegen bist


Stimmt, du meinst die Stellen, wo ich auf dich warten musste... 


x-rossi schrieb:


> da hast du aber irgendwie auch wieder recht! schaun mer mal.


Seeeeeeeeeeehr gut...


ghost48 schrieb:


> Dabei! Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil?


Sehr schön!!! Und, sehr hoch!!! Ich glaube, abwärts ist so gut wie alles ein Trail...


Rampe schrieb:


> Oooch... und wenn ich mir das Zeug in den Rucksack stecke, oder ans Laufrad binde?


Laufrad, ja, Rucksack, nein  zu wenig Effekt... p. s. super Avatarbild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (8. Juni 2010)

Hey Leuts

bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und habe eben mal ne Runde im Taunus gedreht - was muss ich feststellen??

Kaum ist man mal ne Woche nicht da erreicht die Mückenpopulation im Wald ein unerfreuliches Hoch.

Bedeutet: ich habe mindestens so viele Proteine wie in gängigen Shackes enthalten sind gebuttert.. und das ganze unfreiwillig. Fast überall waren diese Biester unterwegs und ich habe sie (schnaufend, wie ne Darmpflock) brav inhaliert. Wenn ich beim strampeln hinter mich geschaut habe wurde ich von nem echten Schwarm Fiechzeug verfolgt (ja, ich habe geduscht und unter AXE-Effekt möchte ich das nicht verbuchen).

Also Tip für die AWBler morgen: *DICK AUTAN AUFTRAGEN!*

evtl habt Ihr die Probleme aber nicht, weil Ihr schneller seid, als ich *hrrhrr* mich hat der Schwarm immer wieder "gefunden" bzw eingeholt - Erleichterung gabs erst runterzus


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juni 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> morgen werd ich sie denke ich abholen können weil montags die bikeschmiede zu hat.


so gegen 11:00 heute vormittag hab ich's da im montageständer hängen sehen (glaube ich)


----------



## TRB (9. Juni 2010)

bin blöderwiese aufgrund von arbeitstechnischen abläufen im job raus für heute abend


----------



## TRB (9. Juni 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> so gegen 11:00 heute vormittag hab ich's da im montageständer hängen sehen (glaube ich)


 
das wäre ja klasse. lt. geführtem telefonat gestern lässt die firma shimano leider auf sich warten


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juni 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> bin blöderwiese aufgrund von arbeitstechnischen abläufen im job raus für heute abend


Nicht schlimm, die Resonanz für den heutigen Termin ist eh etwas mau...
Zudem muss ich hier auch noch einiges testen, so dass ich noch bis 18 Uhr hier bleiben werde. Und zu guter Letzt, es ist super drückend schwül, irgendwie habe ich deshalb auch keine Lust auf Bike-Sauna... von Gewitter ganz abgesehen...

Allen anderen, gute Fahrt!!!

E.


----------



## Jatzi (11. Juni 2010)

hiho,

hat jemand vor am Sa. vormittag gemütliche Runde im TS zu drehen?
Wollte mein neues Schätchen ein wenig ausfahran und würde gerne mit 
Meine Kodi ist allerdings etwas mau nur so am Rande. Aber ich arbeite dran .

Startpunkt Hohemark/Oberursel
Gruß


----------



## Everstyle (14. Juni 2010)

BTW, ich war gestern mit meiner Frau wandern und es war (natürlich was sonst) sehr cool!!! Wir haben ein paar spezial Wege ausprobiert... teilweise sehr steil und anstrengend (meine Beine merke ich heute) aber seeeehr schön... Am Ende sind wir noch knapp 2,3Km gelaufen, weil wir keine Lust auf U-Bahn-warten hatten. Jedenfalls waren wir dann ganz schön platt, jedoch sehr glücklich. 

Für diesen Mittwoch will ich aber endlich mal wieder Biken...

Gruß

Everstyle

@Jatzi: ich glaube, die Leute waren alle Fussi gucken o. Ä., also, nicht aufgeben, es werden sicherlich noch genügend Touren statt finden. Ansonsten ist eine Tour auf dem Standardweg (Hohemark-Fuchstanz-Feldberg; so hab ich vor vier Jahren angefangen) ein sehr schönes Training...


----------



## TRB (14. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Für diesen Mittwoch will ich aber endlich mal wieder Biken...



bin auch ganz heiß drauf mal wieder in die pedale zu treten. zumal die couch wieder voll einsetzbar ist. werde jetzt mal schnell nen blick in den wm-planer riskieren und dann abwegen ob ich mitkomme. müsste ja die spanien gruppe sein die ich da verpassen würde...


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @Jatzi: ich glaube, die Leute waren alle Fussi gucken o. Ä., also, nicht aufgeben, es werden sicherlich noch genügend Touren statt finden. Ansonsten ist eine Tour auf dem Standardweg (Hohemark-Fuchstanz-Feldberg; so hab ich vor vier Jahren angefangen) ein sehr schönes Training...



Die beste Gelegenheit um den Taunus menschenfrei zu genießen bei bestem Wetter und ich bin natürlich verletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jatzi (14. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @Jatzi: ich glaube, die Leute waren alle Fussi gucken o. Ä., also, nicht aufgeben, es werden sicherlich noch genügend Touren statt finden. Ansonsten ist eine Tour auf dem Standardweg (Hohemark-Fuchstanz-Feldberg; so hab ich vor vier Jahren angefangen) ein sehr schönes Training...



kein problem hab alleine am Sa/So ne Runde gedreht. Über Sallburg, Sandplacke bis zum Fuchstanz. Es war mein erste Ausflug dieses Jahr, ganz schön anstrengend, Zeitweise habe ich fast :kotz:. na ja man(n) ist nicht mehr der Jüngster 
Mal schauen, vielleicht drehe ich ne Runde am Mi. Dachte vielleicht an Go Crazy. Aber so wie ich gelesen habe, wollen sie angeblich was für die Kaffeekasse haben. Wenn es nicht klappt, dann schaue ich hat FB und gut ist 

Gruß


----------



## Rampe (14. Juni 2010)

Jatzi schrieb:


> Mal schauen, vielleicht drehe ich ne Runde am Mi. Dachte vielleicht an Go Crazy. Aber so wie ich gelesen habe, wollen sie angeblich was für die Kaffeekasse haben.



Einmal kan Mann bei GC zur probe mitfahren danach kostet es 50 Euronen im Jahr, meiner meinung nach lohnt sich das, vorallendingen wenn du dich nicht so gut auskennst im Taunus und vom Level ist für jeden was dabei.
Nach der Tour giebt es am Parkplatz noch, da wirft jeder ein paar Euro in eine Box für das was er gefuttert und getrunken hat.

Gruß 
Rampe


----------



## Bergziege. (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schaut es den mit der

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark*

Tempo Level 2
Dauer ca 3 Stunden
Termin findet auch bei Regen statt
Bitte hier melden wer mitfährt

Gruß Jochen


----------



## sipaq (15. Juni 2010)

Jatzi schrieb:


> kein problem hab alleine am Sa/So ne Runde gedreht. Über Sallburg, Sandplacke bis zum Fuchstanz. Es war mein erste Ausflug dieses Jahr, ganz schön anstrengend, Zeitweise habe ich fast :kotz:. na ja man(n) ist nicht mehr der Jüngster
> Mal schauen, vielleicht drehe ich ne Runde am Mi. Dachte vielleicht an Go Crazy. Aber so wie ich gelesen habe, wollen sie angeblich was für die Kaffeekasse haben. Wenn es nicht klappt, dann schaue ich hat FB und gut ist


GC kostet 50 im Jahr, was durchaus fair ist, da es ja 3-4 verschiedene Leistungsstufen dort gibt und Du Dich ums guiden nicht kümmern musst.

AWB gibts halt für lau, nur muss es halt von der Fitness passen und die Gruppe ist meist kleiner.


----------



## Everstyle (15. Juni 2010)

Hey Bergziege, 

geh davon aus, dass ich dabei bin; andernfalls melde ich mich noch hier.

Zum Thema Trail Tour Total + Everest. Ich möchte die Tour am Samstag, den 19.06. fahren. Am Sonntag bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich noch anderweitig im Taunus unterwegs. 

Also, wer ist jetzt dabei?

p. s. Wetteraussichten mässig, kühl und bewölkt --> super, dann können wir uns richtig schön warm fahren


----------



## HelixBonus (15. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also, wer ist jetzt dabei?
> 
> p. s. Wetteraussichten mässig, kühl und bewölkt --> super, dann können wir uns richtig schön warm fahren



Ich auf jeden Fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (15. Juni 2010)

@Jatzi

ich habe vor heute Abend mal ne Runde zu drehen wenn Du magst meld Dich einfach... dann machen wir was aus.

Wollte so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr in Steinbach los...

*edit* was hatte ich fürn Müll getippt??


----------



## TRB (15. Juni 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie schaut es den mit der
> 
> ...


 
müsste ich auch dabei sein!


----------



## TRB (15. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Zum Thema Trail Tour Total + Everest. Ich möchte die Tour am Samstag, den 19.06. fahren. Am Sonntag bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich noch anderweitig im Taunus unterwegs.
> 
> Also, wer ist jetzt dabei?


 
kannst du so ungefähr sagen wann du starten und enden willst?


----------



## Everstyle (15. Juni 2010)

Start: 0900
Ende: ca. 1900 (in FFm)


----------



## Jatzi (15. Juni 2010)

hallo Leute,

nur mal eine kleine Anmerkung, ich wollte hier keine grosse Diskusion lostretten von wegen loht oder nicht loht bei "GC" die 50 mücken zu bezahlen. Einfach nur ne Feststellung, muss jede selbst wissen. Gratis Tour ist ja drin, also man kann es ausprobieren. 
Ich kenne die Gruppe noch von "damals" und da war nichts mit bezahlen. 



wartool schrieb:


> @Jatzi
> 
> ich habe vor heute Aebnd mal ne runde zu drehen wenn Du magst meld Dich einfach... dann machen wir was aus.
> 
> Wollte so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr in Steinbach los...



also heute wird es bei mir echt knapp, ich glaube ich schaff es nicht 
Aber wir können in Verbindung bleiben, wenn Du möchtest.

Gruß


----------



## wartool (15. Juni 2010)

johoo ist ok.. wollte es nur mal angeboten haben


----------



## sipaq (15. Juni 2010)

Jatzi schrieb:


> nur mal eine kleine Anmerkung, ich wollte hier keine grosse Diskusion lostretten von wegen loht oder nicht loht bei "GC" die 50 mücken zu bezahlen. Einfach nur ne Feststellung, muss jede selbst wissen. Gratis Tour ist ja drin, also man kann es ausprobieren.
> Ich kenne die Gruppe noch von "damals" und da war nichts mit bezahlen.


Schon klar. Keine Panik. 

Die kostenlosen Zeiten sind allerdings schon lang her. Seit ich mich im Taunus rumtreibe (ca. 2 Jahre) war das immer schon so mit den 50. Und laut deren Website machen die das schon seit 2003 so.

Insofern, willkommen beim MTB-Wiedereinstieg!!!


----------



## Jatzi (15. Juni 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Schon klar. Keine Panik.
> 
> Die kostenlosen Zeiten sind allerdings schon lang her. Seit ich mich im Taunus rumtreibe (ca. 2 Jahre) war das immer schon so mit den 50â¬. Und laut deren Website machen die das schon seit 2003 so.
> 
> Insofern, willkommen beim MTB-Wiedereinstieg!!!



och du jemene ist das bei mir schon so lange her ,  ich werde alt 

und vielen dank


----------



## Marko S (15. Juni 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Schon klar. Keine Panik.
> 
> Die kostenlosen Zeiten sind allerdings schon lang her. Seit ich mich im Taunus rumtreibe (ca. 2 Jahre) war das immer schon so mit den 50â¬. Und laut deren Website machen die das schon seit 2003 so.
> 
> Insofern, willkommen beim MTB-Wiedereinstieg!!!




Das du das erwÃ¤hnen musst, da kann ich ja bald meine 10 jÃ¤hrige Abwesenheit bei GC feiern.
Dann muss ich wohl auch alt sein. Na ja ich fahr ja auch ein Rad fÃ¼r alte Herren.
Also wenn ich es morgen hin bekomme stehe ich um 1800 am Startpunkt.

GruÃ
Marko


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juni 2010)

bin samstag nicht dabei, muss arbeiten.

viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (15. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hey Bergziege,
> 
> geh davon aus, dass ich dabei bin; andernfalls melde ich mich noch hier.
> 
> Zum Thema Trail Tour Total + Everest. Ich möchte die Tour am Samstag, den 19.06. fahren.



Also ich bin raus, mein Knochenmetzger hat mir Trailverbot bis übernächstes Wochenende auferlegt. Wünsche euch viel Spass!


----------



## sod (16. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Zum Thema Trail Tour Total + Everest. Ich möchte die Tour am Samstag, den 19.06. fahren. Am Sonntag bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich noch anderweitig im Taunus unterwegs.
> 
> Also, wer ist jetzt dabei?


Ich tät mich ja gern dran hängen.
Aber Samstag 0900 ist für mich relativ tödlich.
Vor allem weil am Freitag 2 meiner Freunde zur gemeinsamen Geburtstagsfeier geladen haben.
Wenn's trotzdem was wird, melde ich mich Samstag Früh per Mail.


----------



## Jatzi (16. Juni 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Also ich bin raus, mein Knochenmetzger hat mir Trailverbot bis übernächstes Wochenende auferlegt. Wünsche euch viel Spass!



gute besserung 

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht heute die Rudellbildung am Hohemark anschauen soll (GC). Ich versuche auf jeden Fall um 1800 da zu sein.
Die Wettervohresage ist leiden nicht zufriedenstellen es soll schiffen 

Gruß


----------



## TRB (16. Juni 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie schaut es den mit der
> 
> ...


 
jochen, ich weiß nich ob ich die 17:21 bahn schaffe, ansonsten komme ich mit der 17:38 und 18:13 bahn oben an. 
die 13 minuten könnt ihr dann bitte auf mich warten.


----------



## thefunk (16. Juni 2010)

Guude,
jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal den richtigen thread gefunden, sorry, wer meine Anfrage zweimal bekommt...mich verschlägts am Wochenende 19./20.06. mit Freundin ins Hessenland auf ein fragwürdiges Abi-Treff.
Wollten am Samstag aber vorher noch eine Runde drehen und der Dominik hat mich an Euch verwiesen. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust, uns ne Tour am Feldberg zu zeigen? 
Vorlieben: Maximum an Trails mit tollem Flow, aber nicht allzu schwer für die Dame (max bis S3). Solls ja laut Bike-Artikel geben...
Die frühe Abfahrt wäre nicht das Problem, aber ich muss um 17h schon wieder gebügelt auf der Festivität erscheinen, deshalb wäre Rückfahrt um 14h schon ein Richtwert für uns.
Wär super wenn was zsam geht! Tourentip würd zur Not auch gehen!
Rock on, 
Tobi


----------



## sipaq (16. Juni 2010)

thefunk schrieb:


> Guude,
> jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal den richtigen thread gefunden, sorry, wer meine Anfrage zweimal bekommt...mich verschlägts am Wochenende 19./20.06. mit Freundin ins Hessenland auf ein fragwürdiges Abi-Treff.
> Wollten am Samstag aber vorher noch eine Runde drehen und der Dominik hat mich an Euch verwiesen. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust, uns ne Tour am Feldberg zu zeigen?
> Vorlieben: Maximum an Trails mit tollem Flow, aber nicht allzu schwer für die Dame (max bis S3). Solls ja laut Bike-Artikel geben...
> ...


Schade, bin leider dieses WE nicht in FFM, ansonsten hätte ich Dir gerne was gezeigt. Du hättest Dich mit einer Münchner Tour revanchieren können (da bin ich nämlich grad unter der Woche arbeitsbedingt unterwegs).


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juni 2010)

thefunk schrieb:


> Guude,
> jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal den richtigen thread gefunden, sorry, wer meine Anfrage zweimal bekommt..i


ok, dann auch nochmal die zweite antwort. link aus deiner ersten anfrage.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7267109&postcount=48


----------



## thefunk (16. Juni 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Schade, bin leider dieses WE nicht in FFM, ansonsten hätte ich Dir gerne was gezeigt. Du hättest Dich mit einer Münchner Tour revanchieren können (da bin ich nämlich grad unter der Woche arbeitsbedingt unterwegs).


 
Heut siehts nicht so prickelnd aus, Morgen muss ich arbeiten und Freitagabend fahr ich nach Frankfurt...dumm das, aber Tipps kannst jede Menge haben, oder vielleicht geht jemand von meinen Jungs und Mädels fahren am Wochenende (dann wahrscheinlich keine Isartrails, sonder vielleicht an den Tegernsee o ä) und nächste Woche bin ich wieder zu haben


----------



## thefunk (16. Juni 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ok, dann auch nochmal die zweite antwort. link aus deiner ersten anfrage.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7267109&postcount=48


 
@x-rossi: Merci! Das hört sich gut an, vor allem der taktische Rückzug wenn die Zeit gekommen ist ; )

@Everstyle, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm... ich werds mal der Dame vorschlagen und wir würden uns dann bei Euch anschliessen, wenn Ihr uns mitfahren lasst. Knieschoner mitbringen?
Kommen von Heusenstamm mitm Auto, den Parkplatz findet mein Navi. Wetter soll ja auch passen, in München pissts schon wieder seit Tagen...

Ja da freu ich mich doch schon drauf und vielen Dank schon mal vorab! Ich bring mal ein paar Tegernseer Helle zum Geniessen nach der Tour mit! 

Romane & Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (16. Juni 2010)

thefunk schrieb:


> Knieschoner mitbringen?



Oh ja bitte...sonst komm ich mir wieder blöd vor wenn ich als einziger damit unterwegs bin!


----------



## thefunk (16. Juni 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Oh ja bitte...sonst komm ich mir wieder blöd vor wenn ich als einziger damit unterwegs bin!


 
isses sinnvoll, oder schleif ich die umsonst mit?


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Werbung x-rossi 

Also, zur TTT+E am Samstag, wie x-rossi gesagt hat, Beginn ist um 0900, wann ihr genug habt, das könnt ihr selber entscheiden. (Allerdings loht es sich bis zum Schluß durch zu halten, da die interessanten Wege über die ganze Tour verteilt sind.) Da ihr aber anderweitig verplant seid, kann ich euch dann entsprechend einen Hinweis geben, wann ihr die Gruppe verlassen könnt, um noch alles rechtzeitig zu erreichen.

Da ich die Tour führe, möchte ich euch auf zwei Aspekte hinweisen, die für mich wichtig sind (insbesondere, weil ich euch nicht kenne):
- Tempo: wir fahren die Wege nach Möglichkeit ohne Unterbrechungen; Pausen werden mit der Gruppe abgestimmt und nach Bedarf gemacht; kleine Mahlzeiten werden auch unterwegs eingenommen; die Geschwindigkeit bewegt sich in etwa zwischen LV2 und LV3 
- Technik: die Wege im Taunus (die ich kenne) bewegen sich zwischen S0 und max. S2, das wird auch auf der Tour gefahren; hierzu ist zu sagen, dass wir viele der Wege gut kennen, d. h. wir fahren die sicherlich auch etwas zügiger (für unsere Verhältnisse als CC-Fahrer) als andere; Stops auf den einzelnen Passagen werden auch hier kaum gemacht, in den meisten Fällen fahren wir alles erst ein Mal durch und dann schauen wir weiter 

Alles zuvor gesagte, wäge ich immer in Abhängigkeit von der Gruppe ab. Sicherlich ist hier ein gewisser Spielraum möglich. Der Focus dieser Tour leigt aber ganz eindeutig auf viel Hm, viel Km und vor allem viele Trails!!!

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. einwandfreier Zustand des Bikes, Helmpflicht und eine entsprechende Ausrüstung für die Tour ist natürlich selbstverständlich
p. s. s. ich persönlich benutze keine Knieschoner


----------



## thefunk (16. Juni 2010)

Allrighty, wir tauchen am Samstag erstmal zur verabredeten Zeit auf und starten mit Euch die Tour, das sollte schon passen!

Vielen Dank aber vorab mal für die Bereitschaft und die Orga!


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juni 2010)

da ich am samstag nicht mitkommen kann, wäre ich dankbar dafür, wenn irgendwer die tour aufzeichnen könnte und mir per pn senden würde


----------



## DBate (16. Juni 2010)

Moin Allerseits. Ich bin für Samstag leider raus - anders als geplant . Mein freundlicher Arbeitgeber hat mich nun bis Samstag früh morgens eingeplant, und somit würde ich nur auf knapp 5 Stunden Schlaf kommen. Bei aller Begeisterung für die Tour - das ist sogar mir zu wenig.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß. Ab nächster Woche sollte ich für den Rest des Monats wieder häufiger dabei sein - habe dann nur noch ein paar Seminare.

Bis dahin,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (17. Juni 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> done. Viktoria/Schwarzer Balken bis aufn Alden


Done! ging zwar nicht ohne hier und da abzusteigen, wäre aber auch utopisch gewesen es zu wollen  war jedenfalls danach zu Hause ziemlich platt. Es war aber (für mich persönlich) eine super Sache gewesen, insbesondere weil technische Aufstiege einfach ein gutes Gleichgewichtstraining sind. Ausserdem ist nur WABs hochfahren doch auch auf Dauer langweilig... egal, jedenfalls ziemlich geil das Ganze.

Was ich aber auch sehr geil fand, dass war die Reparaturaktion am Dicken Baum (Fünf-Wege-Kreuzung) unterhalb des AKs. Ich glaube, der Kollege ist immer noch im Schock 

@x-rossi: ich befürchte, es gibt kein GPS bis zum Schluss durch; ausserdem compass&maps&brain rulez!!!
@DBate: das ist natürlich sehr schade...
@sipaq: langsam nehme ich es persönlich 
@sod: wäre ja cool, wenn doch noch schaffen würdest.
@ghost48: Wiedersehen macht Freude!

p. s. TRB und Bergziege starten ebenfalls


----------



## sipaq (17. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Done! Ging zwar nicht ohne hier und da abzusteigen, wäre aber auch utopisch gewesen es zu wollen  war jedenfalls danach zu Hause ziemlich platt. Es war aber (für mich persönlich) eine super Sache gewesen, insbesondere weil technische Aufstiege einfach ein gutes Gleichgewichtstraining sind. Ausserdem ist nur WABs hochfahren doch auch auf Dauer langweilig... egal, jedenfalls ziemlich geil das Ganze.


Vor allem merkt man dabei mal wieder, dass Höhenmeter nicht gleich Höhenmeter sind. Ich war nach dem Viktoria-Aufstieg mit TRB damals deutlich platter als nach einer normalen AK-Auffahrt. Das unrhythmische Auffahren und die erhöhte Konzentration fordern da ihren Tribut.



Everstyle schrieb:


> @sipaq: langsam nehme ich es persönlich


Beschwer Dich bei meiner Freundin!


----------



## Feierkater (17. Juni 2010)

Ich würd am Samstag auch gerne mitfahren wenn ich darf 
Also 50 km und ca 1000hm sollten auch drin sein. 

Schaut auch keiner Böse an wenn ich merke das ich bei euren Tempo nicht mithalten kann? 
Will ja niemanden aufhalten.


P.S: Heim finde ich immer alleine....

Grüße
Chris


----------



## TRB (17. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Was ich aber auch sehr geil fand, dass war die Reparaturaktion am Dicken Baum (Fünf-Wege-Kreuzung) unterhalb des AKs. Ich glaube, der Kollege ist immer noch im Schock



apropos repaieren und so...auch geil, ich wollte ecke grüneburgweg/reuterweg gesternabend nochmal schön den dicken max machen und im bunny hopp einen rannstein hochspringen und spring mit dem hinterrad schön auf die kante vom rannstein und peng platzt mir der schlauch vom hinterrad  wenigstens hat sich das adrette mädel umgedreht und erschrocken ist sie auch noch von dem knall


----------



## thefunk (18. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!
Leider müssen wir absagen und uns die Tour entgehen lassen, denn die Chefin hat sich das Handgelenk geschrottet und trägt Gips in tollem Gelb!
Euch trotzdem ne schöne Tour und wenn Ihr im Herbst wieder am Radln seid, dann sind wir dabei!
Danke Euch!
Rackenrohl,
Romane und Tobi


----------



## Everstyle (18. Juni 2010)

M0in,

die Wetteraussichten für morgen sind gut, also nicht zu heiss (kalt sollte uns ja nicht werden können ) und auch nicht zu viel Regen. Eine Regenjacke mitzunehmen wäre aber trotzdem nicht schlecht, nur mal so am Rande. Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass ich nach Mittwoch für morgen genug Kraft in den Beinen haben werde. Freuen tue ich mich jedenfalls sehr...

@thefunk: na dann mal gute Besserung unbekannter Weise. Radeln tuen wir die ganze Zeit, nicht nur im Herbst  also, falls es euch nochmals irgendwann nach FFm verschlägt, einfach hier in den Thread reinschauen...
@feierkater: die 1000Hm haben wir nach ca. 24Km und etwas mehr als 2 Std. erreicht, zudem sind die Aufstiege teilweise sehr steil und trailig (ca. 25% davon). Böse schauen wird keiner, die Frage wäre eher, ob es sich für dich lohnt so früh aufzustehen?


----------



## TRB (19. Juni 2010)

jungs, kann einer von euch gleich mal ein imbusschlüsselset mitbringen, mein bremsgriff ist locker und meine, die ich hier rumliegen habe, passen alle nicht 

danke schön!


----------



## HelixBonus (19. Juni 2010)

hab ein tool dabei...


----------



## TRB (19. Juni 2010)

super, vielen lieben dank!


----------



## Everstyle (19. Juni 2010)

ohOH, das "schreit" nach Bike-Check


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (19. Juni 2010)

darf ich jetzt noch mitfahren?


----------



## Manfred_B... (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ist bei euch schon was für Dienstag geplant?       

Viele Grüße aus dem total verregneten Süden

Manfred


----------



## Everstyle (21. Juni 2010)

Nun, Bikecheck wurde natürlich ausführlich durchgeführt, der Bremshebel fixiert, die Schnürsenkel festgebunden, so konnte die Tour starten. Gleich zu Beginn wurden wir vom Taunus-Wild-Zoo begrüsst und konnten eine Rehkuh, sowie zwei kleine Rehlein sehen; jedoch keinen Braunbär (wie es TRB sich gerne gewünscht hätte). Ich fands toll. Was ich noch getroffen habe, das waren in der Nähe vom Herzberg "fliegende Steine". Ich weiss nicht, ob jemand diese fiese Spezies kennt, jedenalls habe ich jetzt zwei blaube Flecken am Schienenbein. Heute gehts, vom "Treffen" selbst war ich jetzt aber nicht so begeistert wie bei den Rehlein gewesen. Ebenso war ich wenig davon begeistert, dass ich bereits nach 1350Hm am Feldberg deutlich meine schwache Tagesform gemerkt habe. Umgekehrt bin ich aber auch keine Geisel meines Ehrgeizes, weshalb wir die Tour einfach umgestellt, und uns in Richtung Heimat aufgemacht haben. War aber an sich auch nicht so dramatisch, da ein Kollege schon vorher wg. Familienfest ausgestiegen ist und der andere gerade dabei war die Tour wg. beruflichen Verpflichtungen zu verlassen. Ich glaube, am Ende hatte nur noch einer von uns so richtig Kraft. Naja, so sind diesmal nur 55Km und 1450Hm zusammen gekommen. Für eine TTT+E eindeutig zu wenig, aber die Saison ist noch nicht vorbei... 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s.  einen positiven Nebeneffekt hatte die frühe Rückkehr aber schon, meine Frau hat sich sehr darüber gefreut!


----------



## powderJO (21. Juni 2010)

ihr wart aber nicht die jungs mit tandem im schlepptau?


----------



## sipaq (21. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Nun, Bikecheck wurde natürlich ausführlich durchgeführt, der Bremshebel fixiert, die Schnürsenkel festgebunden, so konnte die Tour starten. Gleich zu Beginn wurden wir vom Taunus-Wild-Zoo begrüsst und konnten eine Rehkuh, sowie zwei kleine Rehlein sehen; jedoch keinen Braunbär (wie es TRB sich gerne gewünscht hätte). Ich fands toll. Was ich noch getroffen habe, das waren in der Nähe vom Herzberg "fliegende Steine". Ich weiss nicht, ob jemand diese fiese Spezies kennt, jedenalls habe ich jetzt zwei blaube Flecken am Schienenbein. Heute gehts, vom "Treffen" selbst war ich jetzt aber nicht so begeistert wie bei den Rehlein gewesen. Ebenso war ich wenig davon begeistert, dass ich bereits nach 1350Hm am Feldberg deutlich meine schwache Tagesform gemerkt habe. Umgekehrt bin ich aber auch keine Geisel meines Ehrgeizes, weshalb wir die Tour einfach umgestellt, und uns in Richtung Heimat aufgemacht haben. War aber an sich auch nicht so dramatisch, da ein Kollege schon vorher wg. Familienfest ausgestiegen ist und der andere gerade dabei war die Tour wg. beruflichen Verpflichtungen zu verlassen. Ich glaube, am Ende hatte nur noch einer von uns so richtig Kraft. Naja, so sind diesmal nur 55Km und 1450Hm zusammen gekommen. Für eine TTT+E eindeutig zu wenig, aber die Saison ist noch nicht vorbei...


Das hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch noch geschafft, wenn ich denn in FFM gewesen wäre.  Nächstes WE bin ich übrigens vor Ort und bereit für alle Schandtaten.


----------



## TRB (21. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Nun, Bikecheck wurde natürlich ausführlich durchgeführt, der Bremshebel fixiert, die Schnürsenkel festgebunden, so konnte die Tour starten. Gleich zu Beginn wurden wir vom Taunus-Wild-Zoo begrüsst und konnten eine Rehkuh, sowie zwei kleine Rehlein sehen; jedoch keinen Braunbär (wie es TRB sich gerne gewünscht hätte). Ich fands toll. Was ich noch getroffen habe, das waren in der Nähe vom Herzberg "fliegende Steine". Ich weiss nicht, ob jemand diese fiese Spezies kennt, jedenalls habe ich jetzt zwei blaube Flecken am Schienenbein. Heute gehts, vom "Treffen" selbst war ich jetzt aber nicht so begeistert wie bei den Rehlein gewesen. Ebenso war ich wenig davon begeistert, dass ich bereits nach 1350Hm am Feldberg deutlich meine schwache Tagesform gemerkt habe. Umgekehrt bin ich aber auch keine Geisel meines Ehrgeizes, weshalb wir die Tour einfach umgestellt, und uns in Richtung Heimat aufgemacht haben. War aber an sich auch nicht so dramatisch, da ein Kollege schon vorher wg. Familienfest ausgestiegen ist und der andere gerade dabei war die Tour wg. beruflichen Verpflichtungen zu verlassen. Ich glaube, am Ende hatte nur noch einer von uns so richtig Kraft. Naja, so sind diesmal nur 55Km und 1450Hm zusammen gekommen. Für eine TTT+E eindeutig zu wenig, aber die Saison ist noch nicht vorbei...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



na, das hättest du dir aber auch gerne mal kurz gewünscht...zurück zum thema. ne klasse tour, höchst anspruchsvoll und sehr sehr räfteraubend. ich habe in meiner recht kurzen mtb-karriere noch nie so schwierige 1000 höhenmeter hinter mich gebracht als auf der tour. was die tour für meine begriffe so anspruchsvoll gemacht hat war das du keinerlei zeit hattest dich mal ein wenig auszuruhen und es kurz laufen zu lassen. es war bergab wie bergauf immer ein höchstmaß an konzentration gefordert um sich nicht abzuwerfen. zum schluss hat's leider mich und den jochen erwischt. mich denke ich etwas glimpflicher als den jochen. ich hoffe dir gehts wieder besser jochen?

diese woche AWB bei mir nicht wegen schlaaaaaaand spiel. am wochenende bin ich dann einen freund in berlin besuchen.


----------



## x-rossi (21. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Für eine TTT+E eindeutig zu wenig, aber die Saison ist noch nicht vorbei...!


hi E.,

wenns irgendwie ginge, könntest du die nächste TTT+E terminierung im 14-tage-vorschau-style ankündigen? dann könnte ich flexibler meine wochenendschichten planen und auch wieder mal mitkommen


----------



## Marko S (21. Juni 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> Zum schluss hat's leider mich und den jochen erwischt. mich denke ich etwas glimpflicher als den jochen. ich hoffe dir gehts wieder besser jochen?
> 
> diese woche AWB bei mir nicht wegen schlaaaaaaand spiel. am wochenende bin ich dann einen freund in berlin besuchen.



Ach ne und ich wollte am Mittwoch mal ne Jochen/TRB Genusstour vorschlagen mit einigen euch unbekannten Trails, zumindest denke ich das. Von der Technik sollte es auch nicht so anspruchsvoll werden wie letzte Woche.

Na schaun mir mal  wer am Mittwoch alles am Start ist.

Gruß und gute Besserung (Ist die Fußballkrankheit noch zu heilen?) 
Marko


----------



## Bergziege. (21. Juni 2010)

@ TRB, ja alles bestens. Auch nachdem ich mein Bike geputzt habe,
    konnte ich keine Beschädigung feststellen.

@ Everstyle, es is halt auch recht frisch am Samstag gewesen. 
    Da braucht man auch ein paar Körner für den Temperaturausgleich.
    Für mich war's lang genug.

@ Marko, wie schon angekündigt bin ich frühestens Mittwoch den 
    21. Juli oder das Wochenende davor wieder im Taunus.
    Solltest Du dann eine AWB Tour führen, nehme ich meine Bergschuhe
    und ein Seil zum abseilen mit.

   Bis dahin Euch hier allen viel Spaß

   Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (21. Juni 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> @ Marko, wie schon angekündigt bin ich frühestens Mittwoch den
> 21. Juli oder das Wochenende davor wieder im Taunus.
> Solltest Du dann eine AWB Tour führen, nehme ich meine Bergschuhe
> und ein Seil zum abseilen mit.
> ...



Solche Ausrüstung kannst du getrost Zuhause lassen  und ich war ja auch nicht der Tourenguide bin Everstyle einfach hinterher gefahren


----------



## karsten13 (22. Juni 2010)

Manfred_B... schrieb:


> ist bei euch schon was für Dienstag geplant?



schau doch mal bei den Nachbarn rein, da gibt's jeden Dienstag ne Tour.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (22. Juni 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ach ne und ich wollte am Mittwoch mal ne Jochen/TRB Genusstour vorschlagen mit einigen euch unbekannten Trails, zumindest denke ich das. Von der Technik sollte es auch nicht so anspruchsvoll werden wie letzte Woche.
> 
> Na schaun mir mal  wer am Mittwoch alles am Start ist.
> 
> ...



ich bitte dich, also wer mittwoch fährt...dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen....


----------



## DBate (22. Juni 2010)

TRB schrieb:
			
		

> ich bitte dich, also wer mittwoch fährt...dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen....



Ach was... Die deutsche Mannschaft hat nach dem Spiel morgen doch sowieso noch vier weitere - da bleiben genügend Gelegenheiten um noch ein Spiel anzuschauen .


----------



## Marko S (22. Juni 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> ich bitte dich, also wer mittwoch fährt...dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen....



Na dann benötige ich wohl viel Hilfe  und genieße den Taunus menschenleer. Ich fahr am Treffpunkt um 1800 vorbei.

Marko


----------



## Everstyle (23. Juni 2010)

Hmmm... ich habe den ganzen gestrigen Abend mit dem Gedanken gespielt heute schon früher aus dem Büro zu gehen und noch vor dem Spiel eine Runde zu drehen aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht hierfür motivieren. Die unbekannten Trails würde ich mir aber natürlich gerne anschauen. Vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch dann???

Gruß

E.

p. s. 
@powder: nein, wir hatten kein Tandem am Start
@x-rossi: nächste Tour vermutlich erst wieder im September


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @x-rossi: nächste Tour vermutlich erst wieder im September



Dann bin ich vielleicht auch schon wieder da  Freu mich schon tierisch mal wieder zu fahren...


----------



## x-rossi (23. Juni 2010)

september aber sind ghost48 und ich 10 tage lang in saalbach hinterglemm/leogang grundlage schrubben. x-line schattberg und 5-gondel-tour.

... halt das übliche programm


----------



## Marko S (23. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich habe den ganzen gestrigen Abend mit dem Gedanken gespielt heute schon früher aus dem Büro zu gehen und noch vor dem Spiel eine Runde zu drehen aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht hierfür motivieren. Die unbekannten Trails würde ich mir aber natürlich gerne anschauen. Vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch dann???
> 
> Gruß
> 
> E.



Hättest mal kommen sollen, bin ne schöne schnelle Runde gefahren (Weiße Mauer, AK, Feldberg,Rotes Kreuz,Weilsberg, Zacken,Romberg, Kocherfels Viktoria Tempel, Hünerberg) und habe gerade 15 min vom Spiel verpasst. Viele Trails alles schnell hoch und runter, keine Pausen, GC Gruppe versägt was will Mann mehr.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Xah88 (24. Juni 2010)

Hey Hey,

wollte nur mal anfragen, da ich am 10.7. wieder nach Frankfurt komme, ob ihr am Tag danach eventuell ne Taunus-Tour plant (karsten, claudi, rossi, everstyle & co.?!)
Sprich am Sonntag den 11.7. wäre echt perfekt, da ich ja Samstag erst irgendwann nachmittags ankomme und noch einkaufen muss...
Ich glaube allerdings das meine kondi (wie letztes Jahr) zu Anfang nicht sonderlich berauschend sein wird, ...

Beste Grüße aus Berlin,

Alex


----------



## Claudy (24. Juni 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> ...GC Gruppe versägt was will Mann mehr.
> 
> Gruß
> Marko



Aber nicht die, in der ich war .

...gestern wars echt schön im Taunus. Grün, sonnig, trocken und überall blüht der Fingerhut. 




Xah88 schrieb:


> Hey Hey,
> 
> wollte nur mal anfragen, da ich am 10.7. wieder nach Frankfurt komme, ob ihr am Tag danach eventuell ne Taunus-Tour plant (karsten, claudi, rossi, everstyle & co.?!)
> Sprich am Sonntag den 11.7. wäre echt perfekt, da ich ja Samstag erst irgendwann nachmittags ankomme und noch einkaufen muss...
> ...



 nach Berlin,

schön, dass du wieder kommst. Bin ab dem 4. Juli mit meiner Familie für 12 Tage im Urlaub (Strand&Relax und ein bisschen Rad fahren).

Viele Grüße an alle!

Anke


----------



## Xah88 (24. Juni 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> schön, dass du wieder kommst. Bin ab dem 4. Juli mit meiner Familie für 12 Tage im Urlaub (Strand&Relax und ein bisschen Rad fahren).
> 
> Viele Grüße an alle!
> 
> Anke


 
Dann stell dich darauf ein das ich dich nach deinem Urlaub nerve, dass du ne Runde mit mir drehst 

Jetzt muss ich auch ncihtmehr ständig anhalten und trinken, da ich mein ganzen Geld übern Winter in Bike-zeugs gesteckt habe (Camelbak und Co.)...

 -> Viel Spaß im Urlaub; ich bin direkt neidisch (bei mir wird Urlaub = Biken ..)

Greetz


----------



## wartool (24. Juni 2010)

tztztz..n die Anke und ihre Urlaube *hrrhrr*
mich packt der Neid schon wieder 

Und wo wir beim Thema sind.. Anköööööh- Kaaarstööööhn... macht Euch mal ein paar Gedanken zum Thema!! - Email habt Ihr ja.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## sipaq (24. Juni 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Hättest mal kommen sollen, bin ne schöne schnelle Runde gefahren (Weiße Mauer, AK, Feldberg,Rotes Kreuz,Weilsberg, Zacken,Romberg, Kocherfels Viktoria Tempel, Hünerberg) und habe gerade 15 min vom Spiel verpasst. Viele Trails alles schnell hoch und runter, keine Pausen, GC Gruppe versägt was will Mann mehr.


Klingt toll. Ich bin neidisch, da ich hier in München nur das Ergometer traktieren kann. 

Hat jemand am Sonntag vormittag Lust zu fahren? Start irgendwann zwischen 9.00 und 10.00 Uhr, so dass man halt rechtzeitig zum Fußball-Klassiker wieder zurück ist. Ich muss noch ein bißchen trainieren für meinen ersten Marathon (Albstadt-Marathon - 86 km, 1.600 Höhenmeter) und dn direkt darauf folgenden Südtirol-Urlaub.


----------



## Everstyle (24. Juni 2010)

M0in,

das wäre mir vermutlich aber zu schnell gewesen Marko. Von daher war ich zu Hause schon besser aufgehoben. 

@X-rossi: wann denn genau??? ich bin bis 12.09. bei Innsbruck unterwegs...
@xah: am 11.07. habe ich Gäste bei mir zu Hause, d. h. kein Biken.
@Sipaq: am Sonntag hätte ich ggfs. Zeit, hängt aber in großen Maße davon ab, wie ich die Hochzeit vom Kumpel am Tag zuvor überlebe... würde mich kurzfristig melden...

E.


----------



## x-rossi (24. Juni 2010)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Hey Hey,
> 
> wollte nur mal anfragen, da ich am 10.7. wieder nach Frankfurt komme, ob ihr am Tag danach eventuell ne Taunus-Tour plant (karsten, claudi, rossi, everstyle & co.?!
> 
> ...


hi alex,

schau einfach mal, ob sich für den tag was entwickelt. der ein oder andere fährt sicher im taunus ein paar runden. mach dir keine gedanken über deine kondition, im taunus führen ja fast alle wege zurück zur ubahn station.

gruß
oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (24. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @X-rossi: wann denn genau??? ich bin bis 12.09. bei Innsbruck unterwegs...


( Anreise ) 04. September 2010 bis (Abreise) 11. September 2010

geht was?


----------



## sipaq (24. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @Sipaq: am Sonntag hätte ich ggfs. Zeit, hängt aber in großen Maße davon ab, wie ich die Hochzeit vom Kumpel am Tag zuvor überlebe... würde mich kurzfristig melden...


Super. Du hast ja meine Nummer. Ich würd mich freuen, wenn wir wieder mal zusammen biken gehen könnten.


----------



## Marko S (24. Juni 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Aber nicht die, in der ich war .
> 
> ...gestern wars echt schön im Taunus. Grün, sonnig, trocken und überall blüht der Fingerhut.



Nein da hätte ich doch beim vorbeifahren gegrüßt. Der Taunus und die Trails waren schön leer, da hat einen keiner beim fahren behindert.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.




> das wäre mir vermutlich aber zu schnell gewesen Marko. Von daher war ich zu Hause schon besser aufgehoben.



Ich denke du hättest das schon hin bekommen, so die Kondi habe ich auch nicht.



> Hat jemand am Sonntag vormittag Lust zu fahren? Start irgendwann zwischen 9.00 und 10.00 Uhr, so dass man halt rechtzeitig zum Fußball-Klassiker wieder zurück ist. Ich muss noch ein bißchen trainieren für meinen ersten Marathon (Albstadt-Marathon - 86 km, 1.600 Höhenmeter) und dn direkt darauf folgenden Südtirol-Urlaub.



Viel Spaß beim Rennen und im Urlaub

Gruß
Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juni 2010)

Wer will morgen fahren? 
Ich fahre wohl ab Uni Campus Riedberg los, mögliche Treffpunkte 17:25 Campus Riedberg, 17:30 lahmer Esel/Niederursel, 18:00 Uhr Hohemark.

Das sind Vorschläge, bin zeitlich flexibel.


----------



## HelixBonus (29. Juni 2010)

Ich wär ab 18:15 Uhr dabei. Tempo Level 3 wäre gut.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juni 2010)

Kann ich nicht versprechen, ich fahr schon zwei Wochen jeden Tag bis die Lunge kotzt, aber die Motivation ist da 

Ersatzschlauch hab ich auch dabei


----------



## HelixBonus (29. Juni 2010)

Gut so...ich nämlich nicht!


----------



## Everstyle (29. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich will ich auch mitfahren, aber wenn die Herren hier lvl 3 anstreben... uiuiui... da schlägt aber das Trainingsprogramm zu... Ich werde vermutlich schon gegen halb vier/vier hier los fahren. Ich versuche irgendwas zu planen, so dass ich gegen 18 Uhr an der HM bin. 

E.


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Juni 2010)

Ach Everest, ich hab das letzte mal mit dir zusammen Höhenmeter gefressen.. ich würd mir da an deiner Stelle keine Sorgen machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (30. Juni 2010)

puhhh, also bei der hitze ist mit lvl 3 ein wenig zu zügig. ich werde mal schauen und eventl. dann morgen ne kleinere tour starten....


----------



## wartool (30. Juni 2010)

ich werde auch bissl früher starten - so gegen 17 Uhr denke ich - vielleicht sieht man sich ja unterwegs


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Juni 2010)

Hey wartool, wo startest du denn? Eventuell würde ich schon um 17 Uhr mit dir starten, wenns gemächlich werden soll  Um 18 Uhr hab ich dann natürlich ne Verabredung an der Hohemark


----------



## wartool (30. Juni 2010)

Hey Faker!

also ich fahre ca. 17 Uhr bei mir daheim (Steinbach a.Ts.) los. Gemütlich wird es allemal - Du kennst mich doch.. und bei der Wärme bin ich gleich noch langsamer.. ner Menge Bioprene sei dank 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es Sinn macht, dass Du für "nur" 1 Stunde mitfährst - mein Weg zwar führt an der HM vorbei - da ist man, wenn man gaaanz gemütlich fährt aber nach 30-40 Minuten.. wo wollen wir dann nach groß fahren, wenn Du schon um 18 Uhr wieder an der HM sein willst?

Du kannst natürlich gerne vorher auf ein kühles Getränk bei mir an der Garage vorbeischneien (muss noch mit den Nokons kämpfen).. und wir kurbeln dann gemütlich zusammen los, dass du so um viertel vor 6 an der Hm wärst...  wenn Du willst schick ich Dir ne PN mit Adresse usw..

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Marko S (30. Juni 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Ich wär ab 18:15 Uhr dabei. Tempo Level 3 wäre gut.



Das ist doch genau das richtige für mich, ich bin gegen 1800 am üblichen Treffpunkt.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## HelixBonus (30. Juni 2010)

Mh, ich muss mich leider wieder rausnehmen. Schaff es wegen der Arbeit nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (30. Juni 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich auch mitfahren, aber wenn die Herren hier lvl 3 anstreben... uiuiui... da schlägt aber das Trainingsprogramm zu... Ich werde vermutlich schon gegen halb vier/vier hier los fahren. Ich versuche irgendwas zu planen, so dass ich gegen 18 Uhr an der HM bin.
> 
> E.


hattest du den überlesen im wm-wahn?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7293289&postcount=1153


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Juni 2010)

Aaaalso ich starte dann wohl gemütlich mit Herrn Kriegsgerät bis zur Hohemark, dann schau mer mal wer so auftaucht und auf welches Level wir uns einigen können 

Bis später Jungs, freu mich schon! Ich geh mir gleich nochn frischen Müsli machen, mit FRISCHEN ERDBEEEREN MMMHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Everstyle (1. Juli 2010)

So, wir waren gestern auch unterwegs und es war ganz schön anstrengend bei der Hitze. Auf dem Weg zwischen Niederursel und Oberursel waren auch mal eben 36° auf der Straße... Ich glaube, bei solchen Temperaturen war ich auch noch nie mit dem Bike unterwegs. Wir sind dann bisschen quer durch den Taunus gefahren, bisschen technisch, bisschen WABs, am Ende war ich aber glücklich über die Entscheidung in den Taunus zu fahren; Übrigens im Wald waren es teilweise NUR 24°  Diese Bedingungen waren übrigens auch der Grund, warum wir nicht um 18 Uhr an der Hohemark waren. Irgendwie hatte keiner von uns Lust gehabt, nochmals von der HM hinauf zu fahren... ich hoffe, ihr versteht es. Ihr wollte noch ne SMS loswerden, hab an den technischen Hürden gescheitert  (Achtung DB, hier der XVergleich: 900Hm und 58KM)

Gruß

E.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Juli 2010)

Die Hitze war echt nicht schlecht. Ich konnte alle 10 Minuten mein Helmpolster "auswringen"... die Mitfahrer wissen ja wie das aussah 
Marko, wartool un ich sind dann so bis 21 Uhr unterwegs gewesen, inklusive unheimlicher Begegnung mit einem äußerst grundlos-aggressiven Wanderer... aber das ist ja zum Glück die Ausnahme. 
Die Fliegen und Mücken nerven, aber solang man keine Zwangspausen hat  kann man ja einfach weiterfahren.


----------



## sipaq (1. Juli 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Marko, wartool un ich sind dann so bis 21 Uhr unterwegs gewesen, inklusive unheimlicher Begegnung mit einem äußerst grundlos-aggressiven Wanderer... aber das ist ja zum Glück die Ausnahme.


Erzählt mal genaueres! Was war los?


----------



## Marko S (1. Juli 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Erzählt mal genaueres! Was war los?



Nun Ja was soll man sagen, es gibt halt immer wieder Idioten im Wald. Wir haben direkt unterhalb vom Viktoriatempel gestanden, ich rechts neben einer Hecke, wartool gegenüber, Faker etwas versetzt von mir. Wir sind so am labern als ein Wanderer kommt und sich zwischen mir und der Hecke durchzwängt, wobei zwischen mir und Faker massig Platz war, ich hatte gar nicht bemerkt das von hinten jemand kommt. Als der Typ in den Viktoriatempeltrail eingebogen ist fängt der an zu meckern, worauf wartool anmerkt das er ja was sagen kann und wir hätten mehr Platz gemacht. Das war dann anscheinend zu viel für den Wanderer und droht uns mit schlägen. Der Kerl hat dann noch weiter rumgemosert, mir war das aber so was von egal nur wartool wollte sich noch etwas verbal mit dem Wanderer auseinandersetzen. Mehr war da aber nicht.


----------



## wartool (1. Juli 2010)

joah.. der Knüppel, den er laut faker aufgehoben hatte kam nicht zum Einsatz 

die Dummen gehen nie aus auf dieser Welt!


----------



## TRB (1. Juli 2010)

ähnliches haben ewerest und ich letzt erst in einem feld nähe nordweststadt auch aus dem taunus kommend erlebt...


----------



## Everstyle (1. Juli 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> ähnliches haben ewerest und ich letzt erst in einem feld nähe nordweststadt auch aus dem taunus kommend erlebt...


...da wollte einer uns mit der Hundeleine verdreschen... woraufhin ich entspannungspolitisch meinte "Jetzt beruhigen Sie sich doch erst ein Mal" und mir ein im einem in Rage geratenen Ton zurück gebrüllt wurde "ICH WERDE MICH NICHT BERUHIGEN!!!", na dann eben nicht! hab ich mir gedacht... hoffentlich hat der Typ jetzt vor lauter Aufregung die ganze Woche nicht geschlafen...


----------



## karsten13 (1. Juli 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> es gibt halt immer wieder Idioten im Wald.



Leider nicht nur im Wald ...

Vor etwa 5 Wochen hat uns ein Autofahrer die Vorfahrt genommen und wollte sich mit mir kloppen. Im Schwarzwald hat ein Wanderer einen MTB'ler vom Trail den Hang runtergestossen.

Die Krönung ist aber das hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (1. Juli 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Krönung ist aber das hier.



was soll denn bitte "...natürlich beginnt sein Nummernschild mit HP". Ich komme aus dem Nachbarörtchen von HP und unser Kennzeichen beginnt demnach auch mit HP.


----------



## karsten13 (1. Juli 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> was soll denn bitte "...natürlich beginnt sein Nummernschild mit HP". Ich komme aus dem Nachbarörtchen von HP und unser Kennzeichen beginnt demnach auch mit HP.



tja ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Juli 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Leider nicht nur im Wald ...
> 
> Vor etwa 5 Wochen hat uns ein Autofahrer die Vorfahrt genommen und wollte sich mit mir kloppen.



Ha, das ist mir letztes Jahr auch passiert. Da hat mich einer einfach unvermittelt rechts überholt während ich schon länger dabei war nach rechts zu fahren. Das war haarscharf und meinen Stinkefinger erwiderte er mit einer Vollbremsung und zu viel Testosteron.


----------



## wartool (1. Juli 2010)

tz.. hatte auch schon öfters solche Begegnungen.. erst 2 sind wirklich eskaliert - der eine hat se deftig gefasst.. beim anderen wars ein Unentschieden 

Damit muss man wohl leider leben - bin dann aber auch keiner, der einfach stillhält....

momentan muss es aber an der Wärme liegen.. ihr habt ja bestimmt von der Doktorin gelesen, die den Kerl platt-gefahren hat.. in voller Absicht?? Stand irgendwo im Forum und irgendwann auch im niveauvollsten Blatt... BILD


----------



## Marko S (1. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> tz.. hatte auch schon öfters solche Begegnungen.. erst 2 sind wirklich eskaliert - der eine hat se deftig gefasst.. beim anderen wars ein Unentschieden
> 
> Damit muss man wohl leider leben - bin dann aber auch keiner, der einfach stillhält....



Na dann ist ja alles Klar, du magst also die verbale Auseinandersetzung. Da bin ich aber froh das du nicht wie Karsten13 bewaffnet bist.
Ich für meinen Teil reagiere auf so was meist mit übertriebener Freundlichkeit, wenn ich überhaupt reagiere und meinem gegenüber was auf die Fresse hauen musste ich noch nie.
Es hat mich aber auch noch keiner angegriffen.
Ich habe mir aber auch zur Angewohnheit gemacht nicht den Mittelfinger zu zeigen, statt dessen grüße ich freundlich.
Mein gegenüber kann damit meist nicht umgehen und da bin ich dann auch schon vorbei.


----------



## TRB (1. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> tz.. Hatte auch schon öfters solche begegnungen.. Erst 2 sind wirklich eskaliert - der eine hat se deftig gefasst.. Beim anderen wars ein unentschieden



:d


----------



## wartool (2. Juli 2010)

hat einer der AWBler Lust auf ne Runde Sonnenaufgangsbiken am Sonntag?? Ziel wäre der Alte...


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber was genau heißt Sonnenaufgang? Der ist ziemlich früh derzeit..  
Klingt aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## Xah88 (2. Juli 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...und wollte sich mit mir kloppen.


 
und wo war jetzt das Problem? 

Mir ist vor 3-4 Wochen einer auf einer zweispurigen verlassenen Straße mit dem Spiegel in meinen Lenker gefahren... fand ich auch nicht schlecht 

Fährt jetzt nächsten Sonntag eigentlich jemand (mit mir?/wenn auch langsam)

Greetz

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Juli 2010)

Schau doch mal zwei Beiträge weiter oben


----------



## Xah88 (2. Juli 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Schau doch mal zwei Beiträge weiter oben


 
Schau mal einen Beitrag weiter oben ...

Ich meinte nächsten, nicht diesen  Fahre nämlich _nächsten_ Samstag nach Frankfurt und nehme das Bike mit und das wäre nen echt schicker Einstieg


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Juli 2010)

Ach immer diese Feinheiten .. nagut


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juli 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ja, aber was genau heißt Sonnenaufgang? Der ist ziemlich früh derzeit..
> Klingt aber trotzdem gut.


leude, traut der natur und wacht noch vor sonnenaufgang auf dem alten automatisch auf. zur not lasst eben das handy 30 minuten vorher klingeln.

wie macht man das? lupine und co aufladen, abends nach sonnenuntergang nen nightride starten und einen schlafsack auf den rucksack packen, müde fahren, oben das gekühlte bier leer machen, welches man sich extra mitgenommen hat, kleines lagerfeuer machen, dolle geschichten erzählen und müde werden, in den schlafsack kriechen und automatisch mit der morgendämmerung aufwachen.

ihr seid echt sowas von unkreativ


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Juli 2010)

Pfft, das wollte ich schon letztes Jahr machen aber irgendwie hatte keiner Bock drauf 
Na wer weiß was sich da noch ergibt


----------



## wartool (2. Juli 2010)

das wird was... nur muss dann der Trekkingrucksack daheim bleiben 

ich melde mich deswegen morgen nochmal! - werde sonntag auf jeden Fall oben sein.
Sonnenaufgang ist viertel nach 5... also würde ich spätestens um 3 bei mir losfahren - letztes mal waren wir minimal zu spät.. und schneller konnte ich nicht hochzus... lieber bissl früher da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Juli 2010)

Da müsste ich hier um halb eins aufstehen - oder durchmachen 
Angesichts dessen klingt die Übernachtungsvariante wesentlich humaner.


----------



## wartool (3. Juli 2010)

hmm... mit so viel geraffel im/am rucksack macht doch weder das hochfahren,  noch das runter spaß... soll ich mienen trekkingrucksack mit bier beladen, und wir latschen hoch??


----------



## x-rossi (3. Juli 2010)

schlafsack 1 kg, bier 0,75 kg.

was brauchst du denn noch?


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Juli 2010)

Was zum Teufel fängt man mit *0*,75 l Bier an?

Ab wann würdest du losgehen wollen, Chris?


----------



## wartool (3. Juli 2010)

och also wenns ein "losgehen" und nicht fahren wäre.. würde ich so irgendwann zwischen 19 und 21 Uhr an der HM loslatschen.

Und neben dem Bier und reiiichlich Wasser bräuchte man schon noch Kocher, etc

Feuer machen ist nicht - erstens ist das ein NSG 2. und zu trocken - abfackeln will ich den Wald nitt. Höchstens im Hobo oder so.

Ich geh jetzt erst nochmal was einkaufen - dann seheh wir weiter..
Faker Du kannst mir ja mal ne PN schreiben.. mit Deinen Vorstellungen / Plänen

Gruß
Chris


*EDIT*

also ich habe mir mal das Wetter angeschaut.. laut aller Dienste soll es heute Abend / Nacht schwere Gewitter etc geben... ich denke, ich fahre dann nur morgen früh.. evtl. nichtmal zum Sonnenaufgang, sondern später.


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Juli 2010)

Tatsächlich, genau den Abend regnets  Prima. Nagut, dann verschieben wir das auf ein ander Mal


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Juli 2010)

Ich bin aufgrund technischer Schwierigkeiten für Sonntag erstmal raus. Und für mindestens die gesamte nächste Woche wohl auch. 
Muss erstmal ein neuer Rahmen her  ich hör jetzt auf zu zählen wieviele Rahmen dieses Jahr durch meinen Keller rotieren...


----------



## TRB (3. Juli 2010)

ich will montagabend 18 uhr an der hohemark starten. jemand interesse?


----------



## karsten13 (4. Juli 2010)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Hey Hey,
> 
> wollte nur mal anfragen, da ich am 10.7. wieder nach Frankfurt komme, ob ihr am Tag danach eventuell ne Taunus-Tour plant (karsten, claudi, rossi, everstyle & co.?!)
> Sprich am Sonntag den 11.7. wäre echt perfekt, da ich ja Samstag erst irgendwann nachmittags ankomme und noch einkaufen muss...
> ...



Moin Alex, 

bin an dem WE zwar mit dem MTB unterwegs  , allerdings nicht im Taunus. Vielleicht bietet ja noch jemand ne Taunus-Tour an ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Xah88 (5. Juli 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin Alex,
> 
> bin an dem WE zwar mit dem MTB unterwegs  , allerdings nicht im Taunus. Vielleicht bietet ja noch jemand ne Taunus-Tour an ...
> 
> ...


 
Schade,

dachte irgendwie an eine MTB-Tour mit anschließendem Deutschlandspiel schauen in einem guten Biergarten samt Public Viewing und nem kalten spritzigen Radler ...

Naja, falls noch wer ne Runde dreht "post it " 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (5. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> hmm... mit so viel *geraffel* im/am rucksack macht doch weder das hochfahren, noch das runter spaß... soll ich mienen trekkingrucksack mit bier beladen, und wir latschen hoch??


 
 Little Britain


----------



## Everstyle (7. Juli 2010)

Um mit den Worten von Little Britain zu sprechen: "...ehmm...computer says NO!" 

Gibts jmd. der Lust hätte so gegen 17 Uhr zu starten? Ich würde nur auf den Feldi und wieder runter fahren wollen... will ja doch noch das Spiel sehen!

Gruß

E.


----------



## TRB (7. Juli 2010)

da ich um 18:15 uhr schon im pub auf der oberen berger sein muss wirds bei mir heute leider nix mit fahren ...am wochenende eventl. und ansonsten werde ich montagabend wieder in die pedale treten.


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2010)

......heute morgen am parkplatz hohemark gefunden. wer ihn vermisst bitte melden. sollte sich heir in den nächsten tagen keiner melden geht er ins fundbüro...


----------



## Everstyle (7. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Um mit den Worten von Little Britain zu sprechen: "...ehmm...computer says NO!"
> 
> Gibts jmd. der Lust hätte so gegen 17 Uhr zu starten? Ich würde nur auf den Feldi und wieder runter fahren wollen... will ja doch noch das Spiel sehen!
> 
> ...


Sorry, muss doch absagen, werde nicht fahren. 

Gruß
E.


----------



## sipaq (8. Juli 2010)

Hat zufällig morgen früh jemand frei bzw. Zeit für ein kleines Taunus-Ründchen bevor es allzu heiß wird? Ich könnte ab 8 Uhr oder 9 Uhr an der Hohemark sein.


----------



## HelixBonus (8. Juli 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat zufällig morgen früh jemand frei bzw. Zeit für ein kleines Taunus-Ründchen bevor es allzu heiß wird? Ich könnte ab 8 Uhr oder 9 Uhr an der Hohemark sein.



AMB Sipaq, nicht PWB! 

Hier auch einmal Werbung in eigener Sache: Samstag Odenwald-Runde mit dem Renner. Abfahrt Frankfurt Fechenheim 9 Uhr, Hanau 9:30 Uhr. Die Runde soll bis Heidelberg gehen und damit ca 210-230 km lang sein.
Wer sich fit genug fühlt ist gerne willkommen.


----------



## Xah88 (8. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt -> Ich dreh Sonntag ne Runde


----------



## Jatzi (8. Juli 2010)

und ich fahre am Freitag zwischen 17:00-17:15 vom HM ab 
Warscheinlich erstmal Richtung Saalburg, dann hoch Richtung Sandplacken usw. 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (8. Juli 2010)

falls ich morgen früh nicht wie geplant gegen 5 Richtung Feldi aufbreche würde ich ebenfalls gegen Nachmittag ne Runde drehen wollen. - Jatzi ich tipper hier rein, falls das was wird.

Nächtle!


----------



## DBate (9. Juli 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> AMB Sipaq, nicht PWB!



Für manche ist 0800 bzw. 0900 Uhr durchaus AWB - aber das nur am Rande .

Ich kann leider nicht. Viel Spass!

Enjoy the sun! 
DBate


----------



## wartool (9. Juli 2010)

soodele.. bin doch heute früh gefahren.. goil wars.. die Temperatur war perfekt.. mein Tacho hat um 20 nach 7 oben aufm Feldi 22,6 Grad angezeigt.. Auf die Ar....t gings dann via RB-Königstein-Bad Soden / ich glaube, schneller, als die Ortsdurchfahrt Bad Soden war ich noch nie mit dem MTB... der Tacho stand bei 74 Knüppeln.. echt goil.. macht auch ohne Trail mal Spaß :-D

Denen, die heute Abend fahren viel Spaß!!


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> ...der Tacho stand bei 74 Knüppeln.. echt goil.. macht auch ohne Trail mal Spaß :-D...


Fahr zum nächsten Shop und kauf dir ein neues Tacho, klassiche Fehlanzeige wg zu hohen Temp.


----------



## Jatzi (9. Juli 2010)

ich muss mir noch mal überlegen, ob die 1700 gute Zeit ist. Sitze gerade im Büro in Obu und es garnicht gut da draussen . Die Hitze erschlägt einen. Vielleicht solte ich etwas später versuchen.

was ist der "Tacho stand bei 74 Knüppeln"? geht es hier um Km/h?

Gruß


----------



## wartool (9. Juli 2010)

ja.. um KMh.. zumindest für mich war das glaube ich ein Rekord... Trittfrequenz wie ne Singer Nähmaschine :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jatzi (9. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> ja.. um KMh.. zumindest für mich war das glaube ich ein Rekord... Trittfrequenz wie ne Singer Nähmaschine :-D



och je Du bist etwas suizid veranlagt oder wie ?
war das Strasse oder Schotter?

ich bin schon mal auf 55 gekommen und das war schon fett.


----------



## wartool (9. Juli 2010)

war auf Asphalt...  und ja.. fett wars.. suizidal bin ich nicht veranlagt .. war halt einfach gut drauf - ich glaube, das ist rechnerisch kaum möglich - fahre ja ne normale Übersetzung.. wie geasgt.. habe ich so auch noch nie erlebt bzw gepackt so schnell mitzutrampeln... so.. genug davon jetzt


----------



## x-rossi (10. Juli 2010)

mit dem mtb die normale passtraße vom feldi runter auf 44/11 ... bei einer trittfrequenz von 120 - und diese frequenz lange und gleichmäßig zu treten ist schon ne kunst - ist rein rechnerisch schon bei 60 kmh schluss.

75 kmh dann wohl ohne treten und einem sehr steilen, langen gefälle.

-

nächsten samstag werde ich mit einem test-29er eine kurze aber technische runde in den taunus fahren. bergauf vielleicht den victoria trail, bergab vielleicht fuchstanz trail, weiße mauer und bogenschützen trail. je nachdem.

startzeit früh, weil ich spätestens um 13:00 das bike wieder im laden abgeben möchte.


----------



## sipaq (10. Juli 2010)

So, zurück vom ersten Marathon (Albstadt Bike Marathon).

Kurzfassung: Es war die Hölle, hat aber Spaß gemacht. 

Die wichtigsten Daten:


Streckenlänge laut Ausschreibung: 86km
Streckenlänge laut Tacho: 81,5km
Höhenmeter laut Ausschreibung: 1600hm
Höhenmeter laut Tacho: 1775hm
Zeit: 5:08:41,0
Minimal-Temperatur während des Rennens: 27°C
Maximal-Temperatur während des Rennens: 43°C
Insgesamt war es ein tolles Rennen, nur leider etwas zu heiß. Aufgrund der Hitze hab ich etwas langsamer gemacht, außerdem bin ich ja dieses Jahr noch nicht allzuviel gefahren verglichen mit letztem Jahr.

Schlußendlich war das eine prima Entscheidung, denn am Schlussanstieg hab ich zum ersten Mal in meinem Bikerleben Krämpfe im rechten Bein bekommen, die sich Gott dei Dank aber bald wieder gegeben haben.

Zur Strecke:
Die Strecke ist eigentlich recht anspruchslos. Trailpassagen gibt es kaum und man kann eigentlich ständig ballern. Das führt dann halt dazu, dass bei dem Rennen auch ein paar Spezialisten dabei waren, die MTBs wohl nur zur Fahrt zum Zigarettenautomaten benutzen. Anders kann ich mir das abwärts schieben in einer simplen, schottrigen und etwas steileren Passage (Schwierigkeitsgrad irgendwo zwischen S0 und S1) nicht erklären. 

Was das Rennen herausfordernd macht (zumindest für mich) ist zum einen die Länge (mehr als 65km hatte ich dieses Jahr noch nie in den Beinen) und vor allem die Streckenführung. Knapp ein Viertel aller Höhenmeter kommt im letzten Sechstel der Strecke. Zumindest der Schlussanstieg war dann so giftig, dass ich aus dem Sattel musste und geschoben habe. 

Schade, dass ich letztes Jahr nicht mitfahren konnte. In der Form des letzten Jahres wäre sicher noch einiges mehr gegangen...


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mit dem mtb die normale passtraße vom feldi runter auf 44/11 ... bei einer trittfrequenz von 120 - und diese frequenz lange und gleichmäßig zu treten ist schon ne kunst - ist rein rechnerisch schon bei 60 kmh schluss.
> 
> 75 kmh dann wohl ohne treten und einem sehr steilen, langen gefälle.


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man bis 70 noch mittreten kann mit 44/11. Das ist dann zwar ein wildes rumgehopse auf dem Sattel, aber es geht.  Den Großteil der Arbeit erledigt natürlich das Gefälle aber die letzten 5-10kmh kann man so noch rauskitzeln.



x-rossi schrieb:


> nächsten samstag werde ich mit einem test-29er eine kurze aber technische runde in den taunus fahren. bergauf vielleicht den victoria trail, bergab vielleicht fuchstanz trail, weiße mauer und bogenschützen trail. je nachdem.



Ich erwarte Rapport   Nein, ich bitte darum! Interessiert mich sehr


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juli 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man bis 70 noch mittreten kann mit 44/11. Das ist dann zwar ein wildes rumgehopse auf dem Sattel, aber es geht.  Den Großteil der Arbeit erledigt natürlich das Gefälle aber die letzten 5-10kmh kann man so noch rauskitzeln.
> r


der faker ... muss bei allem immer noch ne schippe drauf legen  ok, das möchte ich mal live sehen, was du hier schwätzt


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. Juli 2010)

Sieht aber ******** aus  Dennoch eignet sich dafür: Abfahrt Riedberg Richtung Heddernheim, die westliche Stadteinfahrt nach Fulda über die Landstraße, irgendeine Landstraße in Thüringen.. 

Ach gottchen, hier darf man ja nichtmal fluchen


----------



## wartool (11. Juli 2010)

oh je.. wollte keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen.. vielleicht spinnt der Tacho ja echt.. keine Ahnung... war halt in Bad-Soden den laaaangen Berg runter von Königstein kommend - und lange mittreten konnte ich das nicht.. das Gefälle und mein Gewicht haben den Rest erledigt ;-P

So.. bin gerade zurück von ner schönen Runde über Alten-die2 Feldis-Sandplacken-Saalburg-Herzberg-Marmorstein .. bin um 7 los.. war sehr angenehm - so um 9 trafen sich oben dutzende Wanderopis in Rudeln zu 20-30... die armen Leute, die an denen runterzus vorbei wollen *ggg*


----------



## Xah88 (11. Juli 2010)

auf den letzen 30 metern vom victoria-trail liegt seit heute nen frisch gefallener Baum auf dem Weg..gestern war der noch nicht da...wollte nur bescheid geben, damit keiner die bremse durchziehen muss


----------



## wartool (11. Juli 2010)

ignoreme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg_mtk (12. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> oh je.. wollte keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen.. vielleicht spinnt der Tacho ja echt.. keine Ahnung... war halt in Bad-Soden den laaaangen Berg runter von Königstein kommend -


ich kann dich beruhigen, das mit den 74 passt schon. den neuenhainer runter überholt man auch mal die schmalbereifte zunft. ohne gescheite bremse haben die halt keine chance


----------



## wartool (12. Juli 2010)

@greg mtk

was hast Du mit azores 4you zu tun?? Bist Du der Frank???


----------



## Everstyle (14. Juli 2010)

Ist eigentlich irgendeiner heute unterwegs?

Gruß

E.style


----------



## TRB (14. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich irgendeiner heute unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> E.style


 
ich bin schon die ganze zeit am überlegen, aber es ist einfach so verdammt heiß...und man kommt nicht so recht aus den puschen bei dem wetter. zudem sind auch noch schwere unwetter für heute abend gemneldet.

willst du denn ne runde drehen?


----------



## Everstyle (14. Juli 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> ich bin schon die ganze zeit am überlegen, aber es ist einfach so verdammt heiß...und man kommt nicht so recht aus den puschen bei dem wetter. zudem sind auch noch schwere unwetter für heute abend gemneldet.
> 
> willst du denn ne runde drehen?


Geht mir ja genauso, deshalb frage ich überhaupt, ob es noch andere Bekloppte gibt... Vor allem auch, weil es mittlerweile wieder so irre heiss hier ist... Schwere Unwetter sind natürlich auch nicht gut... Ich glaube, ich werde einfach eine kleine Runde am Main drehen. Dann kann ich auch ggfs. schnell nach Hause düsen.

Bis dann

E.


----------



## TRB (14. Juli 2010)

bin für heute abend raus, die arbeit lässt mich einfach nicht los 

werde dann aller voraussicht nach freitagabend gegen 17 uhr ab hohemark losfahren. bei interesse bitte hier melden!


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2010)

Wie zu heiß, das ist doch perfektes Bikewetter 
Aber bei mir geht heut leider au nix


----------



## DBate (14. Juli 2010)

Ich schwitze schon vom Rumsitzen in der Wohnung - aktuell 32°C. Selber schuld wenn man unter's Dach zieht. Mit kompletter Südfront.

Freitag wäre ich gerne dabei, muss mich aber am Morgen in Richtung 'Sandkasten' abseilen (Temperatur dort aktuell 47°C - da könnt ihr mir noch mal etwas von heiss erzählen). 

Im diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch schon mal viel Spass beim Biken.

DBate


----------



## Xah88 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre mindestens 2 Tage von Fri,Sam,Son ...noch relativ ungeplant welche.. aber später Nachmittag bei Hitze bevorzugt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (14. Juli 2010)

so.. gerade noch vor dem Unwetter heim gepackt..


----------



## Everstyle (14. Juli 2010)

Ich war jedenfalls extrem froh, nicht in den Taunus gefahren zu sein...



DBate schrieb:


> Ich schwitze schon vom Rumsitzen in der Wohnung -  aktuell 32°C. Selber schuld wenn man unter's Dach zieht. Mit kompletter  Südfront.


Ich gebe dir mal nen Tip von meiner Frau: geh shoppen! da gibt es Klimaanlagen 

Gruß

E.


----------



## Feierkater (14. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> so.. gerade noch vor dem Unwetter heim gepackt..



Ich bin um 20h00 von Niederrat losgefahren, man sah das Übel aus alles dunkel und schönes Lichterspiel und ich habe noch nie im Leben soviel Dreck geschluckt wie in dieser Stunde nach Bad Homburg. 

Hat mich fast vom Rad geweht  

Ich werd morgen Abend mal los und mir die Schäden im Wald ansehen. Hoffe mal es ist nicht so wild...


----------



## Heimatloser (14. Juli 2010)

War mit einem Kumpel unterwegs. Kurz vorm Fuchstanz hat es sich zugezogen und wir sind dann fast im Blindflug durch den Wald richtung Hohemark zurück und dann richtung Kronberger Schwimmbad, wo wir uns untergestellt haben. Hat böse geweht und es sind einige Äste runter gekracht um uns herum. Lustig ist anders, aber zum Glück nix passiert. Waren aber auch noch einige andere unterwegs. Hoffe die sind auch alle heil heim gekommen.


----------



## DBate (15. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe dir mal nen Tip von meiner Frau: geh shoppen! da gibt es Klimaanlagen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> E.



Gruß zurück an Deine Frau. Aber eine Klimaanlage... das wäre ja der Gipfel der Dekadenz .

Schon bald ist wieder Winter, und dann jammern wieder alle, weil es so kalt ist .

Grüße,
D


----------



## Bergziege. (15. Juli 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> bin für heute abend raus, die arbeit lässt mich einfach nicht los
> 
> werde dann aller voraussicht nach freitagabend gegen 17 uhr ab hohemark losfahren. bei interesse bitte hier melden!



Hallo TRB,

da bin ich dabei. Bis Freitag

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (16. Juli 2010)

So heute ist Einkauf/Wäsche/Mukkibudentag, sprich ich bin am Samstag & Sonntag oben im Taunus... mitgenommen werden so viele Trails wie möglich, wer sich anschließen möchte kann ja bescheid geben  Ansonsten schon mal Viel Spaß allen


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juli 2010)

BTW der Blick vom Süden auf die Silhuette des Taunus, nachdem die Sonne untergegangen ist, ist einfach nur schön! Ich habe gestern nämlich noch spontan ein "night ride" mit meiner Frau gemacht. Wir sind gegen 19 Uhr in der City gestartet, dann über die Emminghaushütte zur Burg Falkenstein und zurück gefahren und waren erst um 23 Uhr zurück. Auf dem Rückweg habe ich dann die Wilma am Lenker von meiner Frau montiert... sie hatte vlt. einen Spaß! (ohje, ich glaube, ich brauche noch eine Tesla...). Allerdings sind wir sehr vorsichtig und langsam gefahren, nicht zu vergleichen mit unseren Herbst/Winter-Nacht Touren. Krass fanden wir, wie sehr die Temperaturen draussen vor der Stadt fallen können, und wie sehr sich die Stadt aufheitzen kann... 22:30 15° vs 19° 

Am WE bin ich mit einem Haufen verrückten Oranje Jungs unterwegs... vlt. sieht man sich.

In diesem Sinne 

Happy Trails

Everstyle


----------



## lattu82 (16. Juli 2010)

hi 

ma ne kurze frage !

ich hab vor nächsten monat mal am feldberg zu biken. ich kenn mich dort nicht so gut aus. wie viel kilometer sind es etwa von der hohemark bis hoch. sind die anstiege steil. is der weg nach oben leicht zu finden (beschildert).
ich bin noch eher konditionsschwach deswegen die blöden fragen. an unseren hausberg muss ich einmal absteigen bis hoch (halb so hoch aber knackige anstiege).

mfg lattu


----------



## TRB (16. Juli 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Hallo TRB,
> 
> da bin ich dabei. Bis Freitag
> 
> Gruß Jochen



ahhhh, sorry sorry jochen. ich hab es total verschlafen...sitze im büro und komme einfach nicht weg. es aktuell einfach zum davonlaufen, meine gesamte form seicht so langsam dahin


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juli 2010)

lattu82 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ma ne kurze frage !
> 
> ...


der feldberg zieht sich über die straße 11 km hoch. wieviele kilometer es im gelände würden, könnte man verhandeln  man kann ihn also steil, oder aber auch richtig steil fahren. und beide varianten in kurz, aber auch lang. und technisch und weniger technisch. darin ist der feldberg wirklich abwechslungsreich. 

zur beschilderung kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. irgendwie habe ich mich noch nie so richtig nach ihnen orientiert und bin einfach hoch gefahren.

aber auf dem parkplatz hohemark gibts eine wandertafel, welche mit allen nötigen symbolen, zwischen- und zielstationen ausgezeichnet ist.


----------



## lattu82 (16. Juli 2010)

na ja ich hab ja noch en bissi zeit ^^ 

also sehr steil soll es schon mal nicht sein, das werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht packen 

es sollte dan doch eher, sagen wir mal, was angenehmes sein. dafür aber etwas knackiger bergab hehe.

danke rossi schon mal für die kleine info


----------



## Rampe (16. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> (ohje, ich glaube, ich brauche noch eine Tesla...)



Bestell dir doch den Reisbrenner aus Hongkonk, meine erfahrung damit sind gut.
Ich bin heute mal wieder die Erlenbachtrails abgefahren, die wir im Winter mal gemacht haben, sehr schön im Abendlicht.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Juli 2010)

Da ich weder Kettenschaltung noch Geld mehr habe, aber bald 2 Monate auf Radreise gehe, würd ich gern ne nagelneue verpackte 11-32 XT-Kassette loswerden  Zu marktüblichen 40, und wer in Nähe Offenbach oder in Frankfurt wohnt kriegt sie wahrscheinlich sogar frei Haus per Radkurier geliefert  
Wer arme Studenten unterstützen möchte, möge sich bei mir melden 

Ne 2000km junge XT-Kurbel (aktuelle FC-M770, 3-fach) mit einwandfreien Blättern liegt hier auch noch rum..


----------



## DerTitan (18. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Am WE bin ich mit einem Haufen verrückten Oranje Jungs unterwegs... vlt. sieht man sich.
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> 
> ...



Bei dem garstigen letzten Anstieg vorm Altköniggipfel ist so ein armer Oranje vor mir gestürzt, waren das Deine Jungs?
Der Truppe bin ich irgendwie ständig begegnet ;-)


----------



## Everstyle (19. Juli 2010)

Aaaahhh...du bist als der "time-traveller"  wir sind dir sicherlich mind. 5 begegnet, hehe...

Und ja, leider schon, das gab dann ein paar Kratzer am Ellenbogen. Im weiteren Verlauf hat sich noch einer die Ar$$$backen mit einem spitzen Stein blau gefärbt, und einer beim Einsteigen in die Pedale am Trail einen vorwärts Flip mit einem anschliessenden Knie-check gegöhnt. Aber, alle sind am Ende heil runter gekommen.  

Und im Vergleich zu den letzten Touren sind sie auch besser geworden. Dafür hab ich dann auch gesorgt, in dem ich sie über ein paar Klassiker hier im Taunus "gejagt" habe. Wege wie Herzberg blauer Punkt, die oberen Abschnitte des Viktoriawegs, Weisse Mauer, oder die Weilquelle, sind einfach nur genial zum Üben. Und bei Regen fahren schullt ja auch ganz gut. Zudem habe ich versucht mit ein paar Hinweisen zur Fahrtechnik sowie ein paar Demonstration zum besserem Verständnis beizutragen. 

Was aber am Ende zählt, das ist die Begeisterung für und die Freude am Fahren hier im Taunus. Ist auch immer das, was mich motiviert solche Touren zu organisieren, auch deshalb weil ich alles ehrenamtlich mache. Schön war auch dieses Wochenende mal wieder die Erkenntnis, dass ich zum Beispiel nirgendwo hinfahren muss, da ich ALLES vor der Haustür habe! und somit froh bin, dass es mich irgendwie nach Frankfurt "verschlagen" hat.

In diesem Sinne, ein Prost auf den Taunus!!! 

Everstyle

p. s. witzig war, als wir am Sonntag eine Pause am Fuchstanz gemacht haben, einer der Holländer meinte (frei übersetzt),"...gestern war hier nicht so viel los, pahhh, alles Schönwetterfahrer hier "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (19. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Aaaahhh...du bist als der "time-traveller"  wir sind dir sicherlich mind. 5 begegnet, hehe...
> 
> Everstyle
> 
> p. s. witzig war, als wir am Sonntag eine Pause am Fuchstanz gemacht haben, einer der Holländer meinte (frei übersetzt),"...gestern war hier nicht so viel los, pahhh, alles Schönwetterfahrer hier "


 
"time-traveller"  genial ! 

Unheimlich wurde mir das, als ich mich etwas abseits der staulastigen WAB´s niedergelassen habe um eine Kleinigkeit zu essen....und wie aus dem nichts kam die Everstyle-Oranje Truppe. Das nächste mal fahre ich einfach mit Euch weiter !


----------



## Everstyle (19. Juli 2010)

DerTitan schrieb:


> "time-traveller"  genial !
> 
> Unheimlich wurde mir das, als ich mich etwas abseits der staulastigen WAB´s niedergelassen habe um eine Kleinigkeit zu essen....und wie aus dem nichts kam die Everstyle-Oranje Truppe. Das nächste mal fahre ich einfach mit Euch weiter !


Übrigens, den Weg bin ich bisher max. 4 Mal gefahren


----------



## Everstyle (19. Juli 2010)

Mal was anderes...

Ich möchte am Mittwoch eine längere AWB-Runde machen. Ich denke, das könnte so bis 22-23 Uhr gehen, d. h. *Licht ist Pflicht!* Tempolevel wird so zwischen 2 und 3 liegen. Ausserdem wird es einige interessante Abfahrten geben, welche aber nicht allzu technisch sowie zu viele werden sollten. Startpunkt wird HM sein, Zeitpunkt liegt zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr (abstimmbar). Zur Tour insgesamt: ich habe einfach Lust auf einen Evening-and-Night-Ride bei warmen Temperaturen 

Wer hätte Lust???

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. etwas wärmere Klamotten sind trotzdem empfehlenswert


----------



## TRB (19. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> 
> Ich möchte am Mittwoch eine längere AWB-Runde machen. Ich denke, das könnte so bis 22-23 Uhr gehen, d. h. *Licht ist Pflicht!* Tempolevel wird so zwischen 2 und 3 liegen. Ausserdem wird es einige interessante Abfahrten geben, welche aber nicht allzu technisch sowie zu viele werden sollten. Startpunkt wird HM sein, Zeitpunkt liegt zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr (abstimmbar). Zur Tour insgesamt: ich habe einfach Lust auf einen Evening-and-Night-Ride bei warmen Temperaturen
> 
> ...



wenn Du bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit an einer mir bekannten Stelle bist, würde ich bis dahin mitkommen und dann abfahren, da kein Licht vorhanden. Hätte allerdings ab frühstens 18 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## sipaq (19. Juli 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Da ich weder Kettenschaltung noch Geld mehr habe, aber bald 2 Monate auf Radreise gehe, würd ich gern ne nagelneue verpackte 11-32 XT-Kassette loswerden  Zu marktüblichen 40, und wer in Nähe Offenbach oder in Frankfurt wohnt kriegt sie wahrscheinlich sogar frei Haus per Radkurier geliefert
> Wer arme Studenten unterstützen möchte, möge sich bei mir melden


*Meld*

Muss aber noch mit Dir schimpfen  Deine Schaltzug-Neuverlegung zu meinem Schaltwerk war etwas zu optimistisch was die Zuglänge anging. Beim ersten Sturz war Schluss (Bowdenzug gebrochen). Musste gestern Abend somit den Zug neu verlegen.


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juli 2010)

Bin Mittwoch leider zum Volleyball verabredet...falls jemand Freitag Nachmittag mitfahren will, soll er bescheid geben


----------



## Gideon (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe gehört das am Mittwoch afterworkbiken an der Hohermark statfindet. Um wieviel uhr treffet ihr euch? Wie hoch ist der Anspruch sind es Touren oder DH Strecken?

Danke bin neu hier und suche Touren mit ein paar Trails etc durch den taunus.

Gideon


----------



## Everstyle (20. Juli 2010)

M0in,

hier so eine übliche "Ausschreibung" für unsere Touren (hab ich mal von Sipaq "geklaut"):



 *Tempo:* mittel (Level 2 - Level 3)
 *Dauer:* ca. 2 - 2,5 h
 *Wetter:* Sowohl wetter.de als auch wetter.com sagen sonnige 15° voraus.
*Strecke:* Über Waldautobahnen hoch und trailig bergab. Wir sollten in der Zeit ca. 20-25 km und ca. 600-800 hm schaffen.
*Wichtig:* Da es nach ca. 1,5 Stunden dunkel sein sollte (Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:06 Uhr) sollte jeder Teilnehmer ausreichende Beleuchtung mit sich führen, d.h. Du solltest mit der Lampe selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können. *[für Night-Rides sehr wichtig]*
*Noch wichtig:* Es gilt selbstverständlich Helmpflicht. Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko und auf eigene Gefahr.
*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Hohemark am Taunus-Club Schild
Naja, so in etwa sieht es dann auch bei mir aus, wenn ich ne Tour mache, wobei die Dauer/Strecken/Höhen natürlich variieren können. Schau dir mal die Links zum Tempolevel an, die beschreiben schon ganz gut, was auch wir fahren. Was die Abwärtswege anbetrifft, so fahren wir so gut wie alles hier im Taunus, d. h. alle Trails die hier sind (von S1-S2 Singletrailskala), allerdings natürlich in einen anderem Tempo als die Jungs aus der DH-Sektion. 

Davon abgesehen habe ich hin und wieder auch andere Ideen für die Touren, die ich aber dann genau beschreibe. So auch diesen Mittwoch, da möchte ich ne längere Runde (mit Start HM und Rückfahrt bis FFm ca. 70-90Km und 1200-1500Hm) bis in den sehr späten Abend hinein machen (siehe weiter oben).

Wenn du dich damit anfreuden kannst und über ausreichend Kondition und vor allem Licht verfügst, dann schau vorbei.

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest

@TRB: letzten Donnerstag ist es so gegen 21:00 - 21:30 echt finster im Wald geworden. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wären wir vermutlich irgendwo hinter Eppenhain, d. h. du müsstest min. eine Std. früher vermutlich oberhalb von Königstein dich dann auf den WABs in Richtung Heimat aufmachen. Hättest doch die Wilma gekauft...


----------



## TRB (20. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @TRB: letzten Donnerstag ist es so gegen 21:00 - 21:30 echt finster im Wald geworden. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wären wir vermutlich irgendwo hinter Eppenhain, d. h. du müsstest min. eine Std. früher vermutlich oberhalb von Königstein dich dann auf den WABs in Richtung Heimat aufmachen. Hättest doch die Wilma gekauft...



ich bin, falls du dich auf 18:00 uhr einlässt (früher geht leider nicht), um 18 uhr an der HM und dann sehen wir weiter. mit königstein und eppenhain kann ich gerade wenig anfangen. du kennst ja mein sinn für orientierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gideon (20. Juli 2010)

Also ich könnte auch versuchen gegen 18.00 Uhr da zu sein. Bitte gebt noch mal genau bescheid um wieviel Uhr wir uns treffen.


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juli 2010)

@ TRB: da ich letzten sonntag zum ersten mal den neuen federweg ausgeritten habe und weiß, dass du noch 10 mm mehr bewegen musst als ich, dein bike auch ein stück schwerer ist als meins, muss ich spontan an deine exorbitante leistung auf der wetzlar-tour denken. ich weiß seit sonntag, was du da 6h auf dem schweren, nassen untergrund geleistet hast.

 TRB


----------



## TRB (21. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ TRB: da ich letzten sonntag zum ersten mal den neuen federweg ausgeritten habe und weiß, dass du noch 10 mm mehr bewegen musst als ich, dein bike auch ein stück schwerer ist als meins, muss ich spontan an deine exorbitante leistung auf der wetzlar-tour denken. ich weiß seit sonntag, was du da 6h auf dem schweren, nassen untergrund geleistet hast.
> 
> TRB


 
 danke schön! das geht runter wie öl


----------



## Everstyle (21. Juli 2010)

Der soll mal aufhören zu schleimen und statt dessen zu AWB kommen 

Ok, weil hier irgendwie niemand Lust auf Night-Ride hat, werden wir wohl eine normale AWB-Runde drehen. Das bedeutet, Treffpunkt wie immer HM und wie immer 18 Uhr. Strecke denke ich mir noch aus, aber auch hier wie immer die übliche Kombo aus WABs rauf und Trails runter. (Ich nehme aber meine Lampe mit und plane dann so gegen 20:30 nach FFm durch die Felder zurück zu fahren...)

Gruß

E.


----------



## TRB (21. Juli 2010)

so herr michalsky, da man dich hier ja wiederum bitten muss das du auch mal was zum besten gibst  hier mal meine planung für heute abend:

ich bin um 18 uhr an der HM um dir nochmal kurz auf die schulter zu klopfen und dir für deine "tour der leiden" heute abend viel glück zu wünschen. ich für meinen teil werde heute abend allerdings den "el classico" von früher in angriff nehmen, was heißt klassisch rauf zum altkönig über maßbornweg, fuchstanz, altkönig, vom altkönig wieder klassisch rauf zum feldberg und vom feldberg x-trail hinten runter bis zum windeck und dann über den trail am kleinen feldberg/windeck zum fuchstanz runter und dann deinen haustrail wieder runter an die HM.

so ne kleine angenehme tour eben den heutigen temperaturen angemessen...


----------



## Everstyle (21. Juli 2010)

Hey TRB, liest du noch oder postest schon  

Ich schliesse mich dann dem "el classico" gerne an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gideon (21. Juli 2010)

Ich kann leider aus beruflichen Gründen nicht kommen. Hoffe beim nächsten mal. Viel Spaß auf dem Feldberg!!


----------



## x-rossi (21. Juli 2010)

und ich arbeite bis 20:30.


----------



## DerTitan (22. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hey TRB, liest du noch oder postest schon
> 
> Ich schliesse mich dann dem "el classico" gerne an...


 

War lustig gestern, seid Ihr denn noch trocken nach FFM gekommen? Auf der A5 war kurz Weltuntergang angesagt


----------



## sod (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mich natürlich noch kurz auf dem Parkplatz festgeschwätzt.
Bis dann das Rad und ich verstaut waren, ist mir die Soße aus den Schuhen gelaufen.
So hat es zumindest so ausgesehen als hätte ich Spocht getrieben.


----------



## Everstyle (22. Juli 2010)

Wir haben so gerade die Kuve um den Bahnhof von Oberursel bekommen, da fiel jemandem oben (ich nehme an, das war mal wieder der Petrus!) ein Eimer mit Wasser aus der Hand  Wir haben aber ziemlich easy die S-Bahn bis in die City genommen und hier hat es zumind. zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht geregnet. 

Zur Tour selbst kann ich nur sagen, dass es für mich ziemlich anstrengend war. Ich glaube, die Fahrt duch die Felder war einfach extrem kräfteraubend... naja, anderseits, wofür haben wir sonst die Muskeln  

Bis dann

Everstyle

p. s. macht irgendwer irgendwas irgendwo am Samstag?


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. macht irgendwer irgendwas irgendwo am Samstag?



Ruhetag in Helsinki. Schau doch mal vorbei  Aber Schlafplatz kann ich nicht mehr garantieren  wenn dann sehr eng.


----------



## wartool (22. Juli 2010)

oh mann Faker... ich beneide dich ja schon ein bissl!!

nochmals VIEL SPAß und GUTE FAHRT! - man sieht sich im September!!


----------



## TRB (22. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. macht irgendwer irgendwas irgendwo am Samstag?



sicherlich, allerdings am titisee bei neustadt. und zwar eine seeumrundung mit dem trecking bike 

tour gestern war hart, sher hart sogar für mich. nach gut 3 wochen wieder einzusteigen tut echt weh. allerdings hat's bergab ganz gut geklappt nach meinem sturz mit simon. so langsam finde ich wieder sicherheit.


----------



## DerTitan (22. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. macht irgendwer irgendwas irgendwo am Samstag?



Ich würde mich gerne wieder anschliessen !


----------



## x-rossi (22. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. macht irgendwer irgendwas irgendwo am Samstag?


ja 



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ruhetag in Helsinki.


wann gehts los? kann ich mir deinen gripr 2.25 ausleihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 
> wann gehts los? kann ich mir deinen gripr 2.25 ausleihen?



Heute um 18 Uhr geht der Flieger, bis 15 Uhr bin ich daheim.
Den Gripr hab ich schon verliehen 

@wartool: Sei mal nicht allzu neidisch. Ich hab ne lange Nacht vor mir. Schlafen werde ich frühstens in 17 Stunden. 
Ich setz maln Pott schwarzen Tee auf


----------



## x-rossi (23. Juli 2010)

na dann mal guten flug


----------



## Bergziege. (23. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. macht irgendwer irgendwas irgendwo am Samstag?



Uhrzeit ?


----------



## Everstyle (23. Juli 2010)

Nachdem ich die Frage so formuliert habe, war ja klar, dass auch solche Antworten kommen...hehe...

Morgen dachte ich so an 1400 an der HM. Die Strecke wäre in etwa das, was ich mir auch für den letzten Mittwoch ausgedacht habe, also 1500Hm und 60-70Km könnten es schon werden. Ich weiss leider nur noch nicht, ob ich wirklich starten werde, das würde ich dann morgen Mittag posten.

Gruß

E.


----------



## x-rossi (23. Juli 2010)

hi E.

ich hätte schon lust.

eidt/ schlechtes timing heute, ich fahre jetzt ab 11:00 los.


----------



## DerTitan (24. Juli 2010)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne wieder anschliessen !



Moin, muss leider jetzt den Tag planen und gehe davon aus, daß das heute nix wird.

Vielleicht morgen ?


----------



## Everstyle (24. Juli 2010)

So, bin jetzt endlich aufgestanden und ich habe Lust auf eine Runde im Taunus. Ich könnte auch schon ab 1300, also wie siehts aus, kommt noch einer mit?


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute,

Finnland ist ein Radlertraum! Die haben hier fast genausoviele meterbreite asphaltierte Radwege wie Strassen! Teilweise einfach parallel (aber abgesetzt mit etwas Wald) an der Autobahn entlang, man kommt also ganz entspannt durchs ganze Land. Bin auch einfach direkt vom Flughafen per Rad in die Stadt gefahren, komplett per Radweg! 
Ansonsten nix besonderes, alles sehr europaeisch, nur besser 

viele Gruesse
faker


----------



## Milass (24. Juli 2010)

hi,

danke für das guiding heute everest, hatte viel spaß heute.

gruß michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (24. Juli 2010)

Gern gemacht Slimak... und nächstes Mal bitte keine Angst vor dunklen Wäldern haben 

Achja, ich bin in etwa die Tour gefahren, die ich mir für den letzten Mittwoch ausgedacht habe. Am Ende waren es knapp 57Km und 1350Hm. Zum Schluss aber habe ich noch abgekürzt, da mir die Zeit etwas knapp wurde. Ich hatte eigentlich noch vorgehabt in Oberreifenberg die Burg zu besuchen. Naja, vielleicht nächstes Mal...

E.

p. s. @Slimak: hast du eigentlich meine Waden gesehen?


----------



## Milass (24. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Gern gemacht Slimak... und nächstes Mal bitte keine Angst vor dunklen Wäldern haben
> 
> Achja, ich bin in etwa die Tour gefahren, die ich mir für den letzten Mittwoch ausgedacht habe. Am Ende waren es knapp 57Km und 1350Hm. Zum Schluss aber habe ich noch abgekürzt, da mir die Zeit etwas knapp wurde. Ich hatte eigentlich noch vorgehabt in Oberreifenberg die Burg zu besuchen. Naja, vielleicht nächstes Mal...
> 
> ...



@kochany kotek,

gegenfrage: habe ich sie je aus den augen verloren?


----------



## Everstyle (25. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EifdZ2TWHpI"]YouTube- Katze Miaut[/nomedia]


----------



## DBate (25. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> YouTube- Katze Miaut


----------



## DerTitan (25. Juli 2010)

Bin heute mal eine für mich neue Strecke gefahren:

HM - Sandplacken - Pferdskopf - Judenkopf - Rotes Kreuz - XTrail Fuchstanz - HM

War zwar etwas WAB lastig, aber da hinten kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Auf dem Rückweg Richtung HM viel mir ein Trail Richtung OberReifenberg auf (schwarzer Punkt), der unterhalb vom roten Kreuz startet. Lohnt es den mal geziel zu fahren, sah eigentlich ganz schick aus !?!


----------



## Everstyle (26. Juli 2010)

DBate schrieb:


>


Da musst du schon Milass, den fauchenden Kater, fragen 



Milass schrieb:


> gegenfrage: habe ich sie je aus den augen verloren?


Ich glaube bei den Anstiegen schon, da warst du nämlich fast immer vor mir... auf den Abstiegen umgekehrt 

Gestern mal wieder Wandern gewesen, d. h. an der Weissen Mauer gemütlich Heidelbeeren sammeln (meine Frau) und Zeitung lesen (ich)  Was ich aber immer wieder nur krass finde, dass sind die ganzen Motorrad-Irren, die die Straße hoch zum Feldi düsen... das ist soooo laut!?! da soll mir einer sagen, ich würde mit meinem MTB das Wild im Walde stören... muahahahha... guter Witz... mehr davon Bitte... 

Everstyle

@DerTitan: k. Ah. bin den noch nie gefahren. Denn, in den meisten Fällen in denen ich den Roten Kreuz anfahre, orientiere ich mich anschliessend wieder zurück zum Taunus, sprich in Richtung Eppenhain, Königstein, Fuchstanz, Feldi oder Sandplacken. Bist du nämlich erst ein Mal unten in Niederreifenberg, dann darfst du später wieder hoch. Da fahr ich an dieser Stelle lieber gleich hoch und nehme dann ein paar schöne Wege abwärts, so sehe ich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (26. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @DerTitan: k. Ah. bin den noch nie gefahren. Denn, in den meisten Fällen in denen ich den Roten Kreuz anfahre, orientiere ich mich anschliessend wieder zurück zum Taunus, sprich in Richtung Eppenhain, Königstein, Fuchstanz, Feldi oder Sandplacken. Bist du nämlich erst ein Mal unten in Niederreifenberg, dann darfst du später wieder hoch. Da fahr ich an dieser Stelle lieber gleich hoch und nehme dann ein paar schöne Wege abwärts, so sehe ich das.



Jap, deswegen bin ich Ihn auch nicht runter gefahren.... Vielleicht packt es mich das nächste mal


----------



## sipaq (26. Juli 2010)

So, bin zurück aus Südtirol und gleich wieder in München am arbeiten. Ich wollte Euch aber ein paar Eindrücke von den geilen Trails dort zukommen lassen. Ich war im Gebiet Rosengarten-Latemar in der Nähe von Bozen unterwegs im Hotel Steineggerhof. Das genießt zum einen unter Bikern hier im IBC Forum einen guten Ruf und außerdem war ich dort schon mal vor vier Jahren und war damals sehr zufrieden.

Los gings am Montag, den 12. Juli. Ich hatte mir extra noch beim HiBike während einer Aktionswoche Protektoren besorgt, um auch die härteren Trails mitnehmen zu können und mir einen dazu passenden Rucksack für den Transport besorgt (Deuter Compact EXP 12). Nach einem kurzen Shopping Stop im Ingolstadt Village kamen wir dann bei angenehmen 19 Grad (so kühl wurde es tagsüber nie wieder) abends in Südtirol an.

Am Donnerstag stand dann die erste von drei gebuchten geführten Touren an, die 42-Spitzkehren-Tour. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Guide liess ich die Protektoren daheim, denn die Tour sei nicht so heftig. Dies war ein Fehler wie sich noch herausstellen sollte...

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von 2 Spitzkehren, die wir dort gefahren sind (nur als Links, weil ich hier kein Tool zum verkleinern der Bilder habe und 3000x2000 Fotos zum verlinken blöd sind):


Bild 1
Bild 2
Bild 3
Bild 4
Bild 5
 Auf dem letzten Trail hats mich dann leider geschmissen. Klassische Kombination aus zu geringer Geschwindigkeit und etwas zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit. Ich bin eine etwas höhere Wurzel zu langsam mit leicht angezogener VR-Bremse angefahren, über den Lenker gegangen und hab mir das Schienbein an 2cm unterhalb der Stelle aufgeschlagen, wo ich schon meine Narbe vom Sturz am Marmorstein vom letzten Herbst habe (Karsten und Anke waren da ja dabei). 

Damit war die Tour für mich erstmal zuende.  Die Rettungs-Sanis haben mich dann ins Bozener Hospital gebracht, wo das Ganze Schlamassel mit 7 Stichen wieder genäht wurde. Die Italiener sehen das Ganze aber offenbar recht locker. Auf Nachfrage hieß es, nach 2-3 Tagen könne ich wieder biken, ich solle halt langsam machen und den Puls nicht zu sehr hochschießen. 

Gesagt getan, am darauffolgenden Montag war ich wieder dabei, diesmal bei der so genannten Singletrail-Tour, die den Namen absolut verdient hat. Hier dazu ein paar Impressionen:


Bild 1
Bild 2
Bild 3
Bild 4 (mein Lieblingsbild, ist so schön dynamisch)
Bild 5
Bild 6
Bild 7
Bild 8
Bild 9
Bild 10
Drei Tage später ging es dann noch auf die Schwiegermutter-Tour (heißt so, weil bei der Schwiegermutter des Hotel-Chefs Station gemacht wird). Da gibts auch noch ein paar Impressionen:


Bild 1
Bild 2 (hier mal ein Fast-Sturz)
Bild 3
Bild 4
Bild 5 (Latemar-Massiv im Hintergrund)
Bild 6 (Rosengarten-Massiv im Hintergrund)
Bild 7 (hier wurds mal ein bisschen eng)
Bild 8
Bild 9
Bild 10
Bild 11 (hier mal ohne Protektoren, weil der Guide meinte, ich könnte Sie schon abnehmen. War irgendwie ein mulmiges Gefühl mit der Wunde)
Fazit:
Geile Trails, geiles Wetter, super Hotel, nette Leute (auch zwei Taunus-Biker waren da ) und die Fäden sind inzwischen wieder raus.


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juli 2010)

coole bilder! aber was hast du denn für ein betriebssystem? mit windows z.b. kann die bilder doch alle mit dem onboard tool paint zurechtschneiden. aber flickr ist jetzt auch nicht so schlimm 



sipaq schrieb:


> Bild 4 (mein Lieblingsbild, ist so schön dynamisch


da fährst du haargenau wie der alpnezorro


----------



## sipaq (26. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> coole bilder! aber was hast du denn für ein betriebssystem? mit windows z.b. kann die bilder doch alle mit dem onboard tool paint zurechtschneiden. aber flickr ist jetzt auch nicht so schlimm


Jo, aber alles einzeln. Und das artet bei ca. 25 Fotos schon in Arbeit aus. Es gibt zwar Spezial-Tools für so was, aber auf dem Rechner hier kann ich nichts installieren.


----------



## wartool (26. Juli 2010)

kleiner tipp
moba foto googlen uns kostenlose stapelverkleinerung genießen 

schöner Urlaub :-D


----------



## Everstyle (26. Juli 2010)

Geile Bilder und mit Sicherheit auch sehr geile Touren!!! Aber Simon, was machst du schon wieder für Sachen....tstsststtsstst....man kann euch aber echt nicht alleine irgendwohin lassen.... gute Besserung!!!

Gruß

E.


----------



## Everstyle (27. Juli 2010)

p. s. das Bild find ich aber auch super Bild 45 sehr stimmungsvoll durch die dunkle Wolken. 

Und, wieso hat sich da alle "paar Minuten" einer hingelegt? Gab es zu wenig hinweise seitens der Guides auf die gefährlichen Stellen oder einfach fahrtechnisches Unvermögen?


----------



## DBate (27. Juli 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Geile Trails, geiles Wetter, super Hotel, nette Leute (auch zwei Taunus-Biker waren da ) und die Fäden sind inzwischen wieder raus.



Sach mal, waren das die Touren, die vom Hotel angeboten werden, oder hast Du die bei einem 'externen' Anbieter gebucht?

Grüsse,
David


----------



## Everstyle (27. Juli 2010)

So wie ich es sehe, sind das die Touren vom Hotel. Ist, so habe ich den Eindruck, ziemlich in Mode gekommen, Hotels zu führen und Bike Touren anzubieten. In Latsch, wo ich im März gewesen bin, waren gleich drei Hotelchefs/Hotelangestellte Guides am Start, die eben aus den o. g. Gründen die Ausbildung machen wollten. 

Tsja Leute, wenn ihr zu viel Kohle habt, dann lasst uns ein AWB Hotel irgendwo in den Alpen gründen. 

p. s. @Sipaq: hast du das auch gemacht??? http://www.steineggerhof.com/de/mountainbike/die-wand-35.html


----------



## sipaq (27. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. das Bild find ich aber auch super Bild 45 sehr stimmungsvoll durch die dunkle Wolken.


Jo, da hast Du Recht.


Everstyle schrieb:


> Und, wieso hat sich da alle "paar Minuten" einer hingelegt? Gab es zu wenig hinweise seitens der Guides auf die gefährlichen Stellen oder einfach fahrtechnisches Unvermögen?


Hinweise des Guides gab es schon, aber manchmal legt es Dich halt trotzdem, vor allem wenn da Leute mit nicht versenkbarer Sattelstütze unterwegs sind (siehe Bild 107 und folgende).

Wobei man da hinzufügen muss, dass der Junge ansonsten CC-Rennen fährt und mit seinem 80mm Hardtail dank guter Fahrtechnik bergab nicht langsamer war als ich oder ein anderer Mitfahrer mit 160mm Enduro. Aber wenn Du halt einmal etwas Frontlage bekommst, schubst Dich die hochstehende Sattelstütze halt vornüber 



DBate schrieb:


> Sach mal, waren das die Touren, die vom Hotel  angeboten werden, oder hast Du die bei einem 'externen' Anbieter  gebucht?


Die Touren wurden vom Hotel angeboten. Der Chef guidet selber und hat noch 1-2 festangestellte Bike-Guides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (27. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. @Sipaq: hast du das auch gemacht??? http://www.steineggerhof.com/de/mountainbike/die-wand-35.html


Nö, zum einen wär das nix mit meiner Verletzung gewesen (ich wollte mit der Verletzung nicht mit Max-Puls fahren) außerdem hatte ich 'ne neue Kette drauf und meine Ritzel waren da wohl offensichtlich zu abgefahren, weswegen mir öfter mal die Kette übergesprungen ist und dann macht das keinen Sinn. Wenn ich das Ding fahre, dann will ich es auch schaffen.


----------



## Everstyle (27. Juli 2010)

Yep, das stimmt, Max-Puls und genähte Wunden vertragen sich nicht so gut 

Wann sieht man dich mal wieder hier im Lande?!?


----------



## sipaq (27. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht am kommenden WE. Hätte irgendwer Lust auf eine kleine Samstagnachmittagsrunde so ab 13-14 Uhr für ca. 2 bis 2,5 Stunden?


----------



## Everstyle (27. Juli 2010)

Schwierig... hab im Moment noch so ein paar andere Pläne fur Samstag, kann deshalb weder nein noch ja sagen. Wäre aber generell interessiert...


----------



## sipaq (27. Juli 2010)

@DBate:
Ich hoffe das hier warst Du nicht?  Wenn nicht, dann gute Besserung an Deine Kollegen.


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juli 2010)

samstag 14:30-15:00 wäre für mich machbar, vorher nicht. muss arbeiten.


----------



## DerTitan (27. Juli 2010)

Gibt es morgen um 18 Uhr eine AWB Runde? Wetter soll ja morgen ab 16 Uhr regenfrei werden.


----------



## Everstyle (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe mir vorgestellt zu fahren, allerdings will ich schauen, wie das Wetter wird. Regen ist für mich nicht das Problem, viel mehr Blitz&Donner, von daher schauen wir mal.

Gruß

E.


----------



## DerTitan (27. Juli 2010)

ok, wenn es nicht in strömen schüttet bzw kein gewitter im anmarsch ist bin ich um 18 uhr HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (28. Juli 2010)

Aktuelle Vorhersage:

Mi, 28.07.                  Tiefst-Temperatur       *12°C* Höchst-Temperatur       *17°C*
Vormittag       
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nachmittag       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Abend       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.wetter-online.de

Sprich, nicht so gut...


----------



## sipaq (28. Juli 2010)

Am Samstag siehts auf jeden Fall besser aus:


wetter.de sagt 13 - 25 Grad voraus bei bewölktem Himmel und 18% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit
wetter.com sagt 13 - 24 Grad voraus bei bewölktem Himmel und 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit
wetteronline.de sagt 13 - 24 Grad voraus bei bewölktem Himmel
hr-online sagt 12-26 Grad voraus bei bewölktem Himmel
Das dürfte also passen.

@x-rossi:
Ich sprech das heute Abend mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte ab, ob ich schon wieder am Samstag biken darf  14.30 Uhr klingt aber erstmal gut.

@Everstyle:
Wäre schon geil wenn Du mitkommen könntest, wir sind ja schon ewig nicht mehr miteinander gefahren. 

@Alle:
Ich nehm für die längeren Abfahrten meine Protektoren mit, da die Wunde noch geschützt werden muss. Bin folglich dank des Zusatzgewichtes etwas langsamer als sonst von mir gewohnt


----------



## DerTitan (28. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Aktuelle Vorhersage:
> 
> Mi, 28.07. Tiefst-Temperatur *12°C* Höchst-Temperatur *17°C*
> Vormittag
> ...


 
Jap, Wetter wird heute gegen Abend wohl noch schlechter, Tief Silke hat uns fest im Griff. Bei dem Wetter hab ich keine Lust zu biken


----------



## Everstyle (28. Juli 2010)

@sipaq: du hast noch diese Seite vergessen: http://www.oberursel-wetter.de/ war mal sogar ein Link von dir 

Übrigens, die Vorhersage für den Taunus hat sich weiter verschlechtert...


----------



## DBate (28. Juli 2010)

sipaq schrieb:
			
		

> @DBate:
> Ich hoffe das hier warst Du nicht?  Wenn nicht, dann gute Besserung an Deine Kollegen.



Nein, das war ich nicht, mir geht's soweit ok. Aber vielen Dank der Nachfrage. 

Euch viel Spaß beim Biken die Tage!

Grüße aus Sibirien,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (28. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @sipaq: du hast noch diese Seite vergessen: http://www.oberursel-wetter.de/ war mal sogar ein Link von dir


Da hab ich auch geschaut, aber die Wetterstation wurde zuletzt am 21.7. aktualisiert, weswegen die Daten jetzt nicht wirklich aussagekräftig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (28. Juli 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> @x-rossi:
> Ich sprech das heute Abend mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte ab, ob ich schon wieder am Samstag biken darf  14.30 Uhr klingt aber erstmal gut.


sollte sie wirklich die bessere hälfte sein, dann kann ich mir den samstag ja schon mal ankreuzen im kalender


----------



## Everstyle (29. Juli 2010)

Übrigens, gestern natürlich noch das Wetter beobachtet und irgendwie habe ich mich schon ein bisschen geärgert, dass ich nicht gefahren bin. Es kam nämlich die Sonne raus, es wurde warm und mit dem vorhergesagten Blitz&Donner ging es erst gegen 21Uhr los... naja, dafür habe ich meine historischen Kenntnisse erweitert (Doku auf ARTE).

Am Samstag bin ich am Start, 13 Uhr wären bei mir auch drin (HM; sonst ab 12 in FFm). Ich würde auch bis 18-19 fahren. Vielleicht können wir vorher schon mal eine Schleife drehen Sipaq und mit Rossi treffen? 

Gruß

E.


----------



## sipaq (29. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Am Samstag bin ich am Start, 13 Uhr wären bei mir auch drin (HM; sonst ab 12 in FFm). Ich würde auch bis 18-19 fahren. Vielleicht können wir vorher schon mal eine Schleife drehen Sipaq und mit Rossi treffen?


Also ich habe mich jetzt auf den 14.30 Uhr an der Hohemark Treffpunkt eingestellt und meine Zeit am Samstag vormittag danach geplant. Ich will mich da auch nicht übermäßig stressen, schließlich war ich ca. 3 Wochen lang nicht in FFM.

Mein Plan wäre:


Start in Frankfurt um 13.45 Uhr
Treffen mit Everstyle um 14.00 Uhr am Lahmen Esel
Treffen mit x-rossi um 14.30 Uhr an der Hohemark
Kleinere Tour ohne große Pausen bis ca. 17.00 - 17.15 Uhr
Rückfahrt nach Frankfurt
Ich möchte ungern später als 18 Uhr zuhause sein, damit ich nach der Dusche auch noch für den Abend noch einsatzfähig bin.

Wie klingt das, Jungs?

PS: Erlaubnis der besseren Hälfte hab ich gestern Abend erhalten


----------



## Everstyle (29. Juli 2010)

Ok, für mich heisst es, ich starte um 12 in FFm und treffe euch um 14.30 an der HM. Fahren werde ich aber wie gesagt bis 18-19...

Hast du dir schon irgendwas an Strecke ausgedacht, oder soll ich mal "planen"?


----------



## sipaq (29. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ok, für mich heisst es, ich starte um 12 in FFm und treffe euch um 14.30 an der HM. Fahren werde ich aber wie gesagt bis 18-19...


Ok, alles klar. 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon irgendwas an Strecke ausgedacht, oder soll ich mal "planen"?


Ich wollte jetzt nichts besonderes fahren, so viel geht ja in 2,5 - 2,75 Stunden eh nicht. Gedacht hatte ich an folgendes:

HM > Kocherfels > Falkenstein > Speckkopf > Fuchsstein > Kl. Feldi > RB-Trail - Fuchsi > AK > WM > BS-Trail > LP-Trail > Emminghaushütte > Kliniktrail > HM

Gpsies sagt mir bei einem Durchschnittstempo von 11 km/h eine Fahrzeit von 2.24h voraus bei 26,4km und 958hm. Das würde nicht schlecht klingen und wir hätten noch etwas Puffer.

Meinungen? Alternativen?


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juli 2010)

14:30 parkplatz hohemark


----------



## Milass (29. Juli 2010)

Ich komme auch mit


----------



## Everstyle (29. Juli 2010)

Seeeeehr schön, dann können wir uns weiter über Kätzchen unterhalten...

Streckenauswahl klingt gut, bin dabei! Je nachdem wie die Zeit/Lust ist, werde ich mich aber nach WM wieder zurück in Richtung Feldi machen, will noch ein bisschen Strecke/Hm dran hängen...


----------



## TRB (30. Juli 2010)

so, zurück aus dem hochschwarzwald. die unterschenkel tun noch ein wenig weh vom vielen wandern. wie schaut's sonntag bei euch aus? jemand interesse an einer kleinen tour? startzeit verhandelbar, allerdings nicht zu spät...


----------



## ghostbikersback (30. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 14:30 parkplatz hohemark



Falls Ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei habt würden wir uns zu zweit ebenfalls gerne an der HM um 14:30 anschließen - fahre ein schwarz/weißes Ghost.

Abfahrt aus FFM wäre bei uns 13:45 am Kreisel Grüneburgpark/Uni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2010)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Falls Ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei habt würden wir uns zu zweit ebenfalls gerne an der HM um 14:30 anschließen - fahre ein schwarz/weißes Ghost.
> 
> Abfahrt aus FFM wäre bei uns 13:45 am Kreisel Grüneburgpark/Uni.


Prinzipiell kein Problem, auf einige Dinge möchte ich aber vorher hinweisen:


Helmpflicht, d.h. ohne Helm nehmen wir Dich/Euch nicht mit
Privat-Tour, Du weißt was Du tust und fährst die Tour auf eigene Gefahr mit
Tempo, wir sind eher etwas zügiger unterwegs, passen uns aber an, sofern es nicht zu langsam wird. Ich bin sowieso dank mitgeschleppter Protektoren etwas langsamer, aber ich sag es lieber vorher, damit es da keine Missverständnisse gibt
Trails, die Trails die wir bergab fahren werden gehören fahrtechnisch jetzt nicht zu den allereinfachsten im Taunus, sprich eine gewisse Fahrtechnik sollte vorhanden sein, um dort Spaß zu haben. Wir sagen dann auch entsprechend vorher Bescheid und warten auch, wenn Du/Ihr doch lieber schieben wollt
Anfahrt, für die knapp 17km hoch zur Hohemark sind 45 Minuten sehr knapp bemessen. Denk daran, das ist ein 22,5er Schnitt und ca. 225hm hast Du dann auch schon in den Beinen. Ich würd lieber 10 Minuten mehr einplanen, außer natürlich Du bist ein Fitness-Gott. Dann kannst Du natürlich auch den Tempo-Punkt weiter oben ignorieren.


----------



## TRB (30. Juli 2010)

ich sach ma zu 80% morgen halb 3 an der HM zu...


----------



## ghostbikersback (30. Juli 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Prinzipiell kein Problem, auf einige Dinge möchte ich aber vorher hinweisen:
> 
> 
> Helmpflicht, d.h. ohne Helm nehmen wir Dich/Euch nicht mit
> ...



Super, dann sehen wir uns um 14:30 an der HM. 

Bezüglich Tempo und Fahrtechnik habe ich keine größeren Bedenken, ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre aber ich habe den MTB-Sport früher mal etwas ernsthafter betrieben (Bundesliga, Marathon) und die meisten Hügel komme ich schon ganz gut rauf und runter...mein Kumpel ist zwar etwas langsamer unterwegs aber falls wir Euch zu sehr aufhalten seilen wir uns einfach ab!

Freue mich auf ein paar neue Trails!


----------



## Everstyle (30. Juli 2010)

Wow! na das wird dann langsam aber eine ganz gemütliche Runde... eigentlich wollten nur Sipaq und ich fahren...


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2010)

und es kommt noch besser: mal-rob aus australien ist auch dabei. er muss einfach mal raus in die natur, während er sich in rhein-main aufhält, weil er in vier wochen am st. wendel marathon teilnimmt. langdistanz. 107km/3800hm.

ich muss morgen doch nicht arbeiten. deswegen käme für mich nun auch ein start um 12:00 in frage.

mal-rob hält sich derzeit in sachsenhausen auf. wie er zur hohemark kommt, haben wir noch nicht geklärt. da er aber fit ist könnte es durchaus sein, dass er entweder mit Everstyle und eventuell mir, oder aber mit sipaq direkt aus frankfurt startet.

vielleicht schreibt er euch beide auch noch direkt an, um seine mitfahrt anzukündigen und einen treffpunkt zu vereinbaren.


----------



## Everstyle (30. Juli 2010)

Na das habe ich schon gelesen, soll er sich ruhig mit Sipaq absprechen wo und was und wieso und überhaupt...

Ich werde bei mir vor der Haustür um 1200 starten, wenn du willst, kannst dich ja gerne anschliessen...

E.


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2010)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Bezüglich Tempo und Fahrtechnik habe ich keine größeren Bedenken, ... ich habe den MTB-Sport früher mal etwas ernsthafter betrieben (Bundesliga, Marathon) ... .mein Kumpel ist zwar etwas langsamer unterwegs aber falls wir Euch zu sehr aufhalten seilen wir uns einfach ab!


oder ihr seilt euch ab, wenn wir euch zu langsam sind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hier hör mal, auf meine signatur darfst du dich nicht verlassen, gell!  



Everstyle schrieb:


> Na das habe ich schon gelesen, soll er sich ruhig mit Sipaq absprechen wo und was und wieso und überhaupt...
> 
> Ich werde bei mir vor der Haustür um 1200 starten, wenn du willst, kannst dich ja gerne anschliessen...


jetzt habe ich ihm aber schon geschrieben, dass er sich free feelen soll, einen von euch beiden anzuschreiben. ach egal! wimmel ihn um zu sipaq oder mir, wird schon klappen.

ich habe keine ahnung, wo dein haus wohnt, aber mit faker stand ich mal an einer u-halte die nicht so weit weg von dir sein soll? wie heißt die halte nochmal? da könnte ich hin kommen.

EDIT/

lol! kommt von der gewohnkeit, erst die ältesten beiträge im board von unten nach oben durch zu lesen. jaja, jetzt weiß ich auch, dass der treffpunkt mit mal-rob schon lange abgemacht wurde


----------



## DBate (30. Juli 2010)

Evtl. bin ich morgen auch um 1430 mit am Start. Hängt allerdings davon ab, wie ich mich fühle (muss die ganze Nacht bis um 0515 Uhr arbeiten ).

Bis evtl denne...


----------



## TRB (30. Juli 2010)

was ein riesen ab**** mit den bahnen. ab morgen gibts da so bescheidenen schienenersatzverkehr. das artet dann schnell zum drama aus bis man da an der hohemark ist, was wiederum heißt ich müsste mit dem bike hochradeln 

die slternativen wären somit ich fahr um 12 mit dir vom reuterweg aus hoch oder mit simon um viertel vor 2 am lahmen esel in niederursel hoch. hm, wenn ich um 12 schon fahren gehe weiß ich nciht ob ich das alles so schaffe wie ich mir das vorstelle. hach, fragen über fragen, wie schön das leben doch ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (30. Juli 2010)

Gut, dass ich mir von vorne herein fest vorgenommen habe mit dem Bike hoch zu fahren


----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> was ein riesen ab**** mit den bahnen. ab morgen gibts da so bescheidenen schienenersatzverkehr. das artet dann schnell zum drama aus bis man da an der hohemark ist, was wiederum heißt ich müsste mit dem bike hochradeln


Sehr gut, dann wirst Du auch mal fit  

die slternativen wären somit ich fahr um 12 mit dir vom reuterweg aus hoch oder mit simon um viertel vor 2 am lahmen esel in niederursel hoch. hm, wenn ich um 12 schon fahren gehe weiß ich nciht ob ich das alles so schaffe wie ich mir das vorstelle. hach, fragen über fragen, wie schön das leben doch ist...[/quote]
Ich bin erst um 14 Uhr am Lahmen Esel.


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Evtl. bin ich morgen auch um 1430 mit am Start. Hängt allerdings davon ab, wie ich mich fühle (muss die ganze Nacht bis um 0515 Uhr arbeiten ).
> 
> Bis evtl denne...


6h schlaf reichen in der not doch auch


----------



## TRB (31. Juli 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dann wirst Du auch mal fit
> 
> Ich bin erst um 14 Uhr am Lahmen Esel.



und ich um 13:41 am bahnhof oberursel um in MEINEM tempo dann hoch zur hohemark zu fahren


----------



## Everstyle (1. August 2010)

Die Tour gestern war super, insbesondere freue ich mich über die neue Variante zum Fuchstein. Ich meine, den Weg schon tausend Mal berührt, tausend Mal nix passiert... oder so ähnlich...  Damit habe ich jedenfalls ein paar weitere steile Aufstiege in meinem Repertoire parat, sehr schön. 

Sonst? 

A big respect to the man form down under!!! Nice job Mal, I hope, when I reach you age, I'll have 50% of your fitness. That would be enough for me 

@Sipaq: nächstes Mal "Pausen möglich" in die Tourbeschreibung aufnehmen 

Gruß

E.

p. s. am Ende: Feldi und Standardwege nach unten = 1550Hm und ca. 80Km


----------



## TRB (1. August 2010)

nachdem ich die vereinbarte startzeit nicht ganz einhalten konnte, bin ich dann für mich so gegen 15 uhr von der hohemark aus über emminghaushütte, weiße mauer, fünfwege kreuzung in richtung altkönig bis hoch, dann den osthang runter wieder über fünfwege kreuzung in richtung fuchstanz und dann hoch zum großen feldberg, runter über x-trail und fuchstanz trail und zum schluss noch e's hometrail nach hause. 

ich war von mir positiv sehr überrascht, da ich, noch immer ein wenig unter den angstzuständen des kleinen überschlags auf der tour mit simon leide, alles gefahren bin. selbst e's hometrail komplett in einem zug durchgefahren bin und was ich auf der mittwochstour noch abgestiegen bin gestern einfach durchgefahren bin. 

von daher, tolle tour und super training für mich und zum schluss noch karsten und anke getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (1. August 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Die Tour gestern war super, insbesondere freue ich mich über die neue Variante zum Fuchstein. Ich meine, den Weg schon tausend Mal berührt, tausend Mal nix passiert... oder so ähnlich...  Damit habe ich jedenfalls ein paar weitere steile Aufstiege in meinem Repertoire parat, sehr schön.


Gerne, wobei der letzte Anstieg hoch zum Fuchsstein schon grenzwertig war, zumindest wenn man so wie ich nicht so die mega-geile Grundlage hat in diesem Jahr.



Everstyle schrieb:


> A big respect to the man from down under!!! Nice job Mal, I hope, when I reach your age, I'll have 50% of your fitness. That would be enough for me


Right.


----------



## x-rossi (1. August 2010)

ich brauche ne säge ^^


----------



## DBate (1. August 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 6h schlaf reichen in der not doch auch



Offensichtlich leider nicht. Ich war gestern einfach zu fertig, und habe bis 1600 geschlafen (heute auch). 7 Tage ständiger Schlafmangel, Zeitverschiebung und die mentale Verarbeitung der Ereignisse der letzten Woche haben dann doch ihren Tribut gefordert .

Ab Ende des Monats habe ich dann Urlaub, da sollte es mit dem Biken besser klappen. Muss mir nur noch überlegen, was ich dann mit der ganzen Zeit sonst noch anfangen soll. Vorschläge? 

DBate


----------



## x-rossi (1. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> 7 Tage ständiger Schlafmangel, Zeitverschiebung und die mentale Verarbeitung der Ereignisse der letzten Woche haben dann doch ihren Tribut gefordert .


ok, sorry, dein arbeitsprogramm ist dann doch etwas härter, als ich angenommen habe. ich ging von handelsüblichen nachtschichten aus, ohne zeitverschiebung und den dadurch enstehenden anpassungsschwierigkeiten.


----------



## DBate (1. August 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ok, sorry, dein arbeitsprogramm ist dann doch etwas härter, als ich angenommen habe. ich ging von handelsüblichen nachtschichten aus, ohne zeitverschiebung und den dadurch enstehenden anpassungsschwierigkeiten.



Ja, ab und an muss ich doch tatsächlich etwas für mein Geld tun . Aber hey - ich will echt nicht jammern; so war mein Post nicht gemeint. Eher als Erklärung, wieso ich nicht dabei war.

Aber demnächst...

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## Marko S (1. August 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> zum schluss noch karsten und anke getroffen.



und Rampe und wartool, wobei der am Fuchsi nur durch gerollt ist ohne groß zu schauen und als ich ihn gesehen hatte war er schon durch. Anscheinend hatten wir alle unseren Spaß im schönen Taunus. 

schöne Woche
Marko


----------



## wartool (1. August 2010)

hehe.. durchgerollt.... mir war noch so nach gucken.. war vorher bissl aufs Maul geflogen... mehr wie ruhig rollen war da in dem Moment nicht *gg*

Rampe habe ich ebenso wenig bemerkt, wie Dich.. keine Absicht!

War Mittags in Eppstein zum Üben... und  die Runde im Taunus danach war wohl einfach zu viel...


----------



## Everstyle (2. August 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Anscheinend hatten wir alle unseren Spaß im schönen Taunus.


Bis auf DB


----------



## DBate (2. August 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Bis auf DB



Du bist so gemein!


----------



## TRB (2. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> ...was ich dann mit der ganzen Zeit sonst noch anfangen soll. Vorschläge?



Freundin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (2. August 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> und Rampe und wartool, wobei der am Fuchsi nur durch gerollt ist ohne groß zu schauen und als ich ihn gesehen hatte war er schon durch. Anscheinend hatten wir alle unseren Spaß im schönen Taunus.
> 
> schöne Woche
> Marko



na jetzt hör aber auf, ich kann mich an karstens gesicht entsinnen und an das hallo von anke...


----------



## Bergziege. (2. August 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> Freundin?



In den Cargo Fliegern gibt es doch keine Stewardessen.


----------



## Marko S (3. August 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> na jetzt hör aber auf, ich kann mich an karstens gesicht entsinnen und an das hallo von anke...



Das sollte ja auch nur heißen das ich Karsten, Anke, Rampe getroffen hatte und wartool nur gesichtet wurde.


----------



## DBate (3. August 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> In den Cargo Fliegern gibt es doch keine Stewardessen.



Ein Fuchs isser, der Jochen .

Ausserdem... sind Freundinnen nicht die, die einem gelegentlich vorschreiben wollen, wie oft, und wie lange man Biken geht? 


In diesem Sinne,
DBate


----------



## Claudy (3. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Ausserdem... sind Freundinnen nicht die, die einem gelegentlich vorschreiben wollen, wie oft, und wie lange man Biken geht?



Es gibt solche und solche ...


----------



## TRB (3. August 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Es gibt solche und solche ...



auf jeden! frag simon und mich


----------



## Everstyle (4. August 2010)

So, bevor hier die Diskussion gleich über die Weiber losgeht, zurück zum Thema 

Ich habe heute das Schönwetterfenster dieser Woche genutzt, das Schöne mit dem Praktischen verbunden und bin zum Hibike (dann WM-HM-FFM) gefahren. An für sich vermeide ich irgendwelche Werbung zu machen, da aber wir neulich irgendwie alle mal über das Thema gesprochen haben, hier ein Hinweis von mir: bei Hibike gibt es aktuell die FatAlbertKombo (Front&Rear, SnakeSkin, Evo, 3NoComp) für 50Euro und das auch in der *2,40"* Variante! Also, zugreifen!!!

Gruß

E.

p. s. morgen werde ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit passen...

*/EDIT:  **Selbstkritikmodus an* ich werde einfach alt, anders ist es nicht zu erklären *Selbstkritikmodus aus* ich meine natürlich, da die meisten von uns mit den schmalleren Reifen fahren, dass die Kombo auch in *2,25"* gibt


----------



## HelixBonus (4. August 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hinweis von mir: bei Hibike gibt es aktuell die FatAlbertKombo (Front&Rear, SnakeSkin, Evo, 3NoComp) für 50Euro und das auch in der *2,40"* Variante! Also, zugreifen!!!



Alter, dich schickt der liebe Gott!!!! Kombo ist bestellt! 

Anderes Thema: Schon mal das Videomaterial gesichtet?


----------



## Everstyle (4. August 2010)

Gern geschehn! 

Videomaterial? Yep, allerdings sind die extrem verwackelt, ich habe seit dem auch nicht mehr wirklich geschaut, wie ich das hinkriegen kann bzw. ich habe etwas ausporbiert (DShaker über VirtualDub), das hatte aber nicht den erhofften Effekt gebracht. Natürlich könnte man mit dem Rest paar Cuts und am Ende noch ein Clip fertig machen, aber auch hier, einfach zu wenig Zeit. Insbesondere auch, weil ich mich noch in der "Ausbildungsphase" beim Editieren von Mediamaterial befinde.

Gruß

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (5. August 2010)

Jemand hier vielleicht auch morgen Urlaub und Lust auf eine kleine Tour so ab 10 oder 11 Uhr ?


----------



## Uni560 (5. August 2010)

Leider habe ich keinen Urlaub. aber ich habe auch nen kaputten Fuss. (gestern mal wieder umgeknickt, bin da ein wenig vorgeschädigt. in einer woche gehts wieder)
Würde aber demnächst mal mitkommen. Wohne in OF


----------



## HelixBonus (5. August 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> */EDIT:  **Selbstkritikmodus an* ich werde einfach alt, anders ist es nicht zu erklären *Selbstkritikmodus aus* ich meine natürlich, da die meisten von uns mit den schmalleren Reifen fahren, dass die Kombo auch in *2,25"* gibt



2,25"? Wer fährt denn sowas?


----------



## x-rossi (5. August 2010)

die zollangabe wird maximal überbewertet. ich fahre 2.1"


----------



## HelixBonus (5. August 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> die zollangabe wird maximal überbewertet. ich fahre 2.1"



Lass uns jetzt nicht wieder eine Diskussion über Grip, Bremskraft & Co vom Zaun brechen! 
Man muss nur die Power haben, die Masse in Schwung zu bringen!


----------



## x-rossi (5. August 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Lass uns jetzt nicht wieder eine Diskussion über Grip, Bremskraft & Co vom Zaun brechen!


hatte ich nie vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (6. August 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Lass uns jetzt nicht wieder eine Diskussion über Grip, Bremskraft & Co vom Zaun brechen!


Wart mal ab, wenn Sipaq in die Diskussion einsteigt... dan gehts ab...


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wart mal ab, wenn Sipaq in die Diskussion einsteigt... dan gehts ab...


Nö, wurde doch schon alles gesagt.

Ohne Power in den Beinen geht wenig, man kann tatsächlich auch mit 2,1er Schlappen MTB fahren und die Fat Alberts sind wirklich günstig und Top-Reifen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. August 2010)

Power in den Armen macht aber auch was aus. Nach zwei Wochen on the road mit 30kg Gepaeck am Rad kann man kein normales Fahrrad mehr fahren. Bin grad das unbeladene Fahrrad zum Internetcafe gefahren und dachte erst, ich muesste neu Fahrrad fahren lernen  Spaetestens im Wiegetritt reisst man dermassen am Lenker, dass einem das unbeladene Rad fast um die Ohren fliegt. Aber zum Glueck hats mich nicht gelegt 
Ohne Gepaeck hat man auch staendig Rueckenwind, egal in welche Richtung man faehrt 

Sitze grade in Tallinn, Estland. Wir hatten auf dem Weg von Helsinki ueber St. Petersburg nach Tallinn genau einmal Regen waehrend der Fahrt  den Rest der Zeit Sonne satt.
Hab gehoert, bei euch sei das Wetter nicht so gut 
Dafuer gibts hier keine Berge, der hoechste in Estland hat 300 Meter 
Ein paar Gelaendeeinlage gabs aber trotzdem. Russische Schotterpisten, mehr sag ich nicht  aber davon gibts weniger als man denkt, ehrlich.
Morgen gehts dann weiter in Richtung Riga.

see you in 5 minutes 
faker


----------



## Everstyle (8. August 2010)

Hey Faker, wenn du dich noch beeilst, dann schaffst du vlt. noch zum AWB am Mittwoch  Mach mal schön Fotos, vlt. können wir mal eine Präsi daraus machen... Würde mich ja interessieren, wie du die Länder dort erlebt hast.

Aber zurück in unsere Region. Ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr so die ganze Zeit bikemässig in den letzten Tagen gemacht habt, ich kann euch aber sagen was ich gemacht habe, nämlich ein paar schöne gemütliche Nachttouren! 

Was mir dabei am meisten gefällt? Ganz einfach, wenig los, super angenehme Temperaturen und dann natürlich noch die "Schei$$ Romantik" am Feldi, wenn die Sonne untergeht 

In diesem Sinne, vlt. ein Nightride diese Woche???

E.


----------



## DerTitan (8. August 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne, vlt. ein Nightride diese Woche???
> 
> E.



Bin dabei , hab Urlaub und eine neue Lampe ;-)


----------



## Everstyle (11. August 2010)

M0in,

wir werden noch kurzentschlossen los fahren. Wer sich anschließen möchte, kann dies gerne tun. 

Noch kein Plan wohin und wie lange, aber ich werde auf alle Fälle meine Lampe mitnehmen. 

Gruß

E.

p. s. ach ja, geplanter Start ist so gegen 18:10


----------



## DerTitan (12. August 2010)

War ne schöne und trockene Runde...und mit den Lämpchen machts echt Spass ;-)


----------



## Everstyle (12. August 2010)

Yep, fand ich auch. Insbesondere die Tatsache, dass wir alle trocken geblieben sind, na gut, wir haben auch ein bisschen geschwitzt 

Jedenfalls, was die nächsten paar Wochen anbetrifft, ich bin erst ein Mal raus. Ich werde nämlich meine hier erworbene Kondition und Fahrtechnik in den Alpen testen 

Bis bald

Everstyle


----------



## x-rossi (12. August 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Jedenfalls, was die nächsten paar Wochen anbetrifft, ich bin erst ein Mal raus. Ich werde nämlich meine hier erworbene Kondition und Fahrtechnik in den Alpen testen
> 
> Bis bald
> 
> Everstyle




dann hau mal rein und viel spaß!


----------



## Bergziege. (13. August 2010)

jo, 

bin auch für eine Woche in Südtirol 
danach bin ich wieder hier öfter dabei.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (13. August 2010)

YO!!! euch allen natürlich auch viel Spaß!!!

Wobei ich mir im Moment am meisten Sorgen über das Wetter mache...


----------



## wartool (15. August 2010)

auf zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Alten....

drückt die Daumen, dass es trocken bleibt und dank Wolken spektakuläre Bilder gibt!!


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. August 2010)

Mensch Everstyle, kaum bin ich wieder da, hauste ab 
Bin jetzt wieder im deutschen, verregneten Lande. In Riga wars für mich erstmal genug. Die Reise war supergeil aber irgendwie wars einfach gut so und ich wollt wieder heim. Ich glaub ich hab mich hier gleich mal erkältet  naja, nach drei Wochen Dauer-Sonnenschein-und-30-Grad... harte Umstellung 

Ist am Mittwoche ne AWB geplant? Mir juckts heftig in den Beinen, ich will wieder losen Boden unter den Reifen.. 1600km Asphalt reichen


----------



## wartool (16. August 2010)

welcome back faker!!


----------



## TRB (16. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Mensch Everstyle, kaum bin ich wieder da, hauste ab
> Bin jetzt wieder im deutschen, verregneten Lande. In Riga wars für mich erstmal genug. Die Reise war supergeil aber irgendwie wars einfach gut so und ich wollt wieder heim. Ich glaub ich hab mich hier gleich mal erkältet  naja, nach drei Wochen Dauer-Sonnenschein-und-30-Grad... harte Umstellung
> 
> Ist am Mittwoche ne AWB geplant? Mir juckts heftig in den Beinen, ich will wieder losen Boden unter den Reifen.. 1600km Asphalt reichen



würde aktuell gerne donnerstagabend fahren...da ich mittwochabend leider nicht kann.


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. August 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> würde aktuell gerne donnerstagabend fahren...da ich mittwochabend leider nicht kann.



Macht wettertechnisch auch mehr Sinn. Donnerstag solls nur noch den halben Tag regnen


----------



## HelixBonus (18. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Macht wettertechnisch auch mehr Sinn. Donnerstag solls nur noch den halben Tag regnen



Ich spiele je ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken aber geht das gut mit dir? Wenn du genügend Werk- und Flickzeug dabei hast, komm ich mit.


----------



## DBate (18. August 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> würde aktuell gerne donnerstagabend fahren...da ich mittwochabend leider nicht kann.



Wann soll's denn losgehen?


----------



## TRB (18. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Wann soll's denn losgehen?



ähm, freitagmittag so gegen 16 uhr ...mein chef meint es aktuell nicht gut mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (18. August 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> ähm, freitagmittag so gegen 16 uhr ...mein chef meint es aktuell nicht gut mit mir



Naja, immerhin meint er es so gut mit Dir, dass er Dich am Freitag schon vor 1600 'laufen' lässt .

Freitag müsste ich spontan entscheiden - gerade kam von einem Kumpel 'ne Anfrage für's Abendprogramm. Wie lange soll's denn rausgehen?

Und Donnerstag; irgendjemand sonst Interesse?


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. August 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Ich spiele je ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken aber geht das gut mit dir? Wenn du genügend Werk- und Flickzeug dabei hast, komm ich mit.



Pfft, ich hatte jetzt 1600km lang keinen Platten, das wird schon  Ersatzschlauch fährt seitdem sowieso mit... immer!



DBate schrieb:


> Und Donnerstag; irgendjemand sonst Interesse?



Ja, immer noch. Ab wann könnt ihr denn so? Ich werd wahrscheinlich mit nem Testrad einschlagen und womöglich mich den "ganzen Tag" im Taunus tummeln (mit 3kg Verpflegung). Wir können ja wie üblich einen Treffpunkt an der Hohemark ausmachen.


----------



## HelixBonus (19. August 2010)

steht heute abend noch? könntet ihr mir vielleicht 10-15 min mehr einräumen? dann steh ich nicht so unter strom was die arbeit angeht.

@ faker: von wo kommst du?


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. August 2010)

Haben wir schon eine Uhrzeit?  Ab wann könnt ihr, ghost & dbate?

Vorraussichtlich fahre ich ab Offenbach. Falls ich vorher mein Testrad kriege bin ich vielleicht schon in Frankfurt, aber dann würde ich dir Bescheid sagen.


----------



## HelixBonus (19. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Haben wir schon eine Uhrzeit?  Ab wann könnt ihr, ghost & dbate?
> 
> Vorraussichtlich fahre ich ab Offenbach. Falls ich vorher mein Testrad kriege bin ich vielleicht schon in Frankfurt, aber dann würde ich dir Bescheid sagen.



18:00/18:15 Uhr
Würde wahrscheinlich mit dem Rad zur Hohemark fahren.


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. August 2010)

Uhrzeit steht, wir sehn uns dort. Kommt noch jemand? Dbate?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (19. August 2010)

ich


----------



## DBate (19. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Uhrzeit steht, wir sehn uns dort. Kommt noch jemand? Dbate?



Sorry, für heute bin ich raus. Hab' gestern abend zu viel gefeiert...

Wie sieht's morgen aus? @TRB: Hatte ich Dich richtig verstanden, 1600 Uhr an der HM? Ich wäre dabei.

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## Nirolo (19. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir gedacht, dass ich mich auch irgendwann mal hier melde 
Vielen Dank für die nette Tour heute. Ich hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu sehr ausgebremst 

schöne Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. August 2010)

Ach was von wegen, hat doch wunderbar gepasst. 

Ich hatte auf dem Heimweg noch den zweiten Durchschlag, diesmal hinten. Die Treppen zur S-Bahn Ostendstraße runter.. nach der ersten war schon Schluss  Den Rest der Story erzählt euch ghost! 

Mountain King 2.2 *Supersonic* an einem 160mm-Gerät  Was haben die sich dabei gedacht?


----------



## x-rossi (19. August 2010)

hach, immer wieder schön zu lesen


----------



## DBate (19. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Pfft, ich hatte jetzt 1600km lang keinen Platten, das wird schon



und



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich hatte auf dem Heimweg noch den zweiten Durchschlag, diesmal hinten.



= 



und DBate = 



Sorry, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen .


----------



## HelixBonus (20. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Den Rest der Story erzählt euch ghost!



Nein nein, ich verkneif's mir! Ich hätt' nur gerne mein *KETTENSCHLOSS *wieder!


----------



## HelixBonus (20. August 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hach, immer wieder schön zu lesen



???

Am WE Taunus? Oder geh heute Abend vielleicht mal an dein Telefon!!!


----------



## wartool (20. August 2010)

lool.. der Faker und die 160mm ;-P

Ich warte noch immer auf die Auflösung durch ghost... was war los`? war Faker so beflügelt durch den Federweg, dass er gleich mal Laufräder sammt Gummipelle geschrottet hatte? ;-P


----------



## x-rossi (20. August 2010)

geht auch alles per mail. nix auf der welt ist so akut eilig, dass ich meinen wecker wieder zum telefon umfunktionieren müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (20. August 2010)

Das die MK SuperSonic auf so einem Bike nix taugen, hättest Du aber echt vorher wissen können/müssen. Zieh Dir halt wieder die bewährten Fat Alberts drauf. Da weißt Du was Du hast.


----------



## DBate (20. August 2010)

Fährt heute noch jemand? Wie sieht's am Wochenende aus - Pläne?

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## TRB (20. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Fährt heute noch jemand? Wie sieht's am Wochenende aus - Pläne?
> 
> Grüsse,
> DBate


 
ich schaff es leider mal wieder nicht heute . wann würdest du am wochenende gerne fahren wollen? sonntag? uhrzeit?


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. August 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> lool.. der Faker und die 160mm ;-P
> 
> Ich warte noch immer auf die Auflösung durch ghost... was war los`? war Faker so beflügelt durch den Federweg, dass er gleich mal Laufräder sammt Gummipelle geschrottet hatte? ;-P



Naja aufm Viktoriatrail auf dem unteren Teil (kurz vor dem berüchtigten Stück wo ich mir die 10 Löcher in den Latexschlauch gefahren hab) hatte ich nen Durchschlag und ganz am Anfang an der ersten ernsthaften Steigung ist mir erstmal die Kette gerissen. Und auf dem Heimweg eben noch der zweite Durchschlag an ner Treppe.



sipaq schrieb:


> Das die MK SuperSonic auf so einem Bike nix taugen, hättest Du aber echt vorher wissen können/müssen. Zieh Dir halt wieder die bewährten Fat Alberts drauf. Da weißt Du was Du hast.



Ach was  aber die Zeit war knapp. Ich hab das Rad abgeholt und von dort gings direkt zur Hohemark. Gleich kommen aber anständige Reifen drauf, Michelin rockr und gripr 2,4. Dann kann ich die Bremsen auch endlich ernsthaft ausnutzen 



DBate schrieb:


> Fährt heute noch jemand? Wie sieht's am Wochenende aus - Pläne?



Heute wirds wohl bei mir doch nix mehr. 

Aber Samstag und Sonntag bin ich im Taunus. Startzeit relativ früh (9-10 Uhr) damit man was von der Sonne hat. Bis zu 24° laut Prognose 
Tempo recht gemütlich. Ich habe vor mich sehr lange im Taunus aufzuhalten und will das auch zwei Tage durchhalten  Ghost ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch schon dabei.


----------



## DBate (20. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Aber Samstag und Sonntag bin ich im Taunus. Startzeit relativ früh (9-10 Uhr) damit man was von der Sonne hat. Bis zu 24° laut Prognose
> Tempo recht gemütlich. Ich habe vor mich sehr lange im Taunus aufzuhalten und will das auch zwei Tage durchhalten  Ghost ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch schon dabei.



Ok. Tempo 'recht gemütlich' klingt genau richtig - war eine Weile nicht mehr  auf dem Bike.

Sonntag wäre ich in jedem Fall dabei - Samstag hängt vom heutigen Abend ab, das muss ich kurzfristig entscheiden. Könnt ja posten, wann und wo Ihr Euch treffen wollt.

Greets,
DBate


----------



## TRB (20. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Ok. Tempo 'recht gemütlich' klingt genau richtig - war eine Weile nicht mehr  auf dem Bike.
> 
> Sonntag wäre ich in jedem Fall dabei - Samstag hängt vom heutigen Abend ab, das muss ich kurzfristig entscheiden. Könnt ja posten, wann und wo Ihr Euch treffen wollt.
> 
> ...



Sonntag käm mir auch recht gelegen, Startzeit relativ früh passt ebenfalls. Faker, geb mal Bescheid wann und wo wir uns treffen könnten? Hohemark vielleicht so um 10?


----------



## HelixBonus (20. August 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> Sonntag käm mir auch recht gelegen, Startzeit relativ früh passt ebenfalls. Faker, geb mal Bescheid wann und wo wir uns treffen könnten? Hohemark vielleicht so um 10?



Leute übertreibt's mal nicht!! Um 10 Uhr ist doch unmenschlich wenn man mit der U-Bahn auch noch ne Stunde Anfahrt hat! Gebt mir wenigstens noch ne Stunde mehr. Sonntag isses ja ok weil's abends regnen soll....

Was ist mit X-Rossi? Ist der auch dabei?


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. August 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Leute übertreibt's mal nicht!! Um 10 Uhr ist doch unmenschlich wenn man mit der U-Bahn auch noch ne Stunde Anfahrt hat!



Ach komm schon  Soll ich dich mit nem Frühstück oder wengistens nem Kaffee abholen? 
Ich würde schon gern um 10 an der Hohemark los.



ghost48 schrieb:


> Was ist mit X-Rossi? Ist der auch dabei?


Hoffentlich


----------



## x-rossi (20. August 2010)

bin auch dabei. uhrzeit ab offenbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (20. August 2010)

Ich hab ein wenig den Faden verloren.
Gilt 10:00 HM jetzt für Samstag und Sonntag?

@Faker: flls du morgen unterwegs bist - pack mal ein Schaltwerk ein.


----------



## HelixBonus (20. August 2010)

na meinetwegen... 

09:20 Uhr Hauptwache S5 Richtung Friedrichsdorf, Anschluss U3 in OU!?


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. August 2010)

Uhrzeit ab Offenbach: 8:58 Uhr OF-Ost.
@ghost: Warum nicht gleich um 9:18 in die U3 an der Hauptwache zur Hohemark ohne umsteigen?

@sod: Morgen um 10, Sonntag können wir uns noch absprechen.


----------



## HelixBonus (20. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Uhrzeit ab Offenbach: 8:58 Uhr OF-Ost.
> @ghost: Warum nicht gleich um 9:18 in die U3 an der Hauptwache zur Hohemark ohne umsteigen?




Na weil eben! Ok, 9:18 ...


----------



## x-rossi (20. August 2010)

ich steige in kaiserlei zu. 

aber gut zu wissen, dass die U3 um 09:18 zu nehmen ist, wir haben uns schon mehr als oft an den offenbacher haltestellen verfehlt.


----------



## DBate (20. August 2010)

1000 Uhr... Jungs, ihr macht mir fertig .

Ok, mal schauen was mein Kopf morgen früh sagt. Wenn ich dabei bin, sehen wir uns in der Bahn. Ihr erkennt mich an der roten Rose im Knopfloch .

Ansonsten dann Sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (20. August 2010)

Wird ja ne illustre Runde morgen, freue mich 
Hab heute das Bike schonmal mit standesgemäßer Bereifung probegefahren.. jetzt kommt erst so richtig das Traktorgefühl auf.

@x-rossi: Ich bin wieder ganz hinten in der SBahn zu finden.

@Dbate: Ansonsten steig halt später zu, meine Nummer hast du. Wir finden dann schon irgendwie zusammen.


----------



## DBate (21. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Dbate: Ansonsten steig halt später zu, meine Nummer hast du. Wir finden dann schon irgendwie zusammen.



So, bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. 1000 wird höchstwahrscheinlich nichts mehr werden. Ich schaue mal, wann ich im Taunus aufschlage - melde mich dann evtl. Ansonsten dann am Sonntag.

Enjoy,
DBate


----------



## TRB (21. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> So, bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. 1000 wird hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich nichts mehr werden. Ich schaue mal, wann ich im Taunus aufschlage - melde mich dann evtl. Ansonsten dann am Sonntag.
> 
> Enjoy,
> DBate


wann denn jetzt am sonntagmorgen? bitte jetzt mal ne konkrete ansage wo wir uns treffen und wann


----------



## TRB (21. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> So, bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. 1000 wird hÃÂ¶chstwahrscheinlich nichts mehr werden. Ich schaue mal, wann ich im Taunus aufschlage - melde mich dann evtl. Ansonsten dann am Sonntag.
> 
> Enjoy,
> DBate


wann denn jetzt am sonntagmorgen? bitte jetzt mal ne konkrete ansage wo wir uns treffen und wann


----------



## DBate (21. August 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> wann denn jetzt am sonntagmorgen? bitte jetzt mal ne konkrete ansage wo wir uns treffen und wann



1100 HM genehm? Meinetwegen auch schon 1000.


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. August 2010)

Ich bin für morgen wohl ziemlich sicher raus. Heute war feinstes Bike-Wetter und wir hatten minimum 140mm Federweg in der Gruppe und sehr wenig Hemmungen  
Am Ende hat sich im Urseler Stadtwald noch ein Aststummel meinen Rucksack gegriffen, in voller Fahrt, ich wurde nach links gezogen und hab das Rad in einen Baum gerammt, während sich mein Zeigefinger zwischen Bremshebel und Baum befand... naja, geschwollen, blau, tut weh beim drücken, ich raus.

Wünsch euch morgen viel Spaß!


----------



## DBate (21. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> während sich mein Zeigefinger zwischen Bremshebel und Baum befand... naja, geschwollen, blau, tut weh beim drücken, ich raus.



Oh sh*t. Wünsche gute Besserung.


----------



## Marko S (22. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich bin für morgen wohl ziemlich sicher raus. Heute war feinstes Bike-Wetter und wir hatten minimum 140mm Federweg in der Gruppe und sehr wenig Hemmungen
> Am Ende hat sich im Urseler Stadtwald noch ein Aststummel meinen Rucksack gegriffen, in voller Fahrt, ich wurde nach links gezogen und hab das Rad in einen Baum gerammt, während sich mein Zeigefinger zwischen Bremshebel und Baum befand... naja, geschwollen, blau, tut weh beim drücken, ich raus.
> 
> Wünsch euch morgen viel Spaß!



Ich sag es ja mit solchen Rädern wird man einfach zu schnell, solltest besser wieder ohne Federung fahren.
Na ja erst mal gute Besserung.

Wann jetzt um 10:00 oder 11:00 Uhr an der Hohe Mark?


----------



## DBate (22. August 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Wann jetzt um 10:00 oder 11:00 Uhr an der Hohe Mark?



1100 an der HM. Bis denne.


----------



## DBate (23. August 2010)

Pläne für Mittwoch anybody?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (25. August 2010)

Also, falls jemand heute mit möchte...

Bin bereits um 1730 an der HM. Fahre mit einem Kumpel aus dem Fitnessstudio. Glaube er hat eher wenig Erfahrung auf dem Mountainbike, somit wird die Tour eher langsam und trailtechnisch 'gemässigt'. Man muss ja Rücksicht nehmen... 

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## michahi (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich muss mal sehen ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme 

Aber ich glaube dir das mit den langsam nicht so ganz


----------



## DBate (25. August 2010)

michahi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss mal sehen ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme
> 
> Aber ich glaube dir das mit den langsam nicht so ganz



Würden auch noch 10-15 Minuten auf Dich warten. Und was das 'langsam' angeht... der Langsamste in der Gruppe bestimmt das Tempo. Ich fahre lieber 'gemütlich'. Und heute wird's auch trailtechnisch eher locker.


----------



## Milass (25. August 2010)

was habt ihr denn vor? ich will später auch noch fahren gehen


----------



## michahi (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

packe ich dummerweise zeitlich überhaupt nicht, wird wohl wesentlich später


----------



## DBate (26. August 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn vor? ich will später auch noch fahren gehen



Sorry, Post zu spät gesehen.

Allerdings war das vielleicht besser so. Stellte sich heraus, das mein Kumpel ein blutiger Anfänger ist, und noch nie im Gelände unterwegs war...


----------



## michahi (26. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Sorry, Post zu spät gesehen.
> 
> Allerdings war das vielleicht besser so. Stellte sich heraus, das mein Kumpel ein blutiger Anfänger ist, und noch nie im Gelände unterwegs war...



Kein thema runter kommen alle


----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2010)

seid ihr am samstag oder sonntag im taunus unterwegs?


----------



## Bergziege. (27. August 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> seid ihr am samstag oder sonntag im taunus unterwegs?



Ich plane für Sonntag zwischen 10 und 12 Uhr zu starten

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (27. August 2010)

hört sich gut an, wenn ich mich samstag nicht voll verausgabe. aber bei den wettervorhersagen werden sich die touren wohl nicht auf mehrer stunden summieren, oder?


----------



## DBate (27. August 2010)

Fährt jemand am Samstag?


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. August 2010)

Ich hätte Interesse morgen zu fahren. Wann willst du denn los Dbate?
Das Wetter soll ja eher mäßig werden und feucht ist der Boden wohl sowieso schon. Wird für mich wohl keine ewig lange Runde, entsprechend kanns von mir aus auch später losgehen.


----------



## x-rossi (27. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Samstag?


ja.


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. August 2010)

Ok, Vorschlag: 11 Uhr Hohemark.


----------



## x-rossi (27. August 2010)

11 uhr HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (28. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ok, Vorschlag: 11 Uhr Hohemark.



Shit, verschlafen. 

Wenn ihr morgen fahrt, postet doch einfach mal die Zeit. Klappt bei mir zwar wahrscheinlich wieder nicht, aber wer weiss (bin heute mit Freunden auf dem Laternenfest - das könnte länger dauern ).

Wenn das Wetter beständig ist bin ich für nächste Woche auch raus - fahre dann am Mittwoch zu einem Freund nach Zürich zum Biken.

Bis denne,
DBate
P.S. Fährt eigentlich einer von Euch zufallig die Schienbeinprotektoren von RaceFace (RaceFace Rally FR)? Seid ihr zufrieden?


----------



## Bergziege. (28. August 2010)

Also Ihr Helden, ich bin morgen um 11 Uhr an der Hohemark.
Zur Info : Um 11 Uhr ist es schon hell und jeder Biker hat ausgeschlafen.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## DBate (28. August 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Um 11 Uhr ist es schon hell und jeder Biker hat ausgeschlafen.



Der erste Teil der Aussage ist korrekt. Der zweite Teil ist ein sehr weit verbreiteter Irrtum .


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Shit, verschlafen.
> ...
> P.S. Fährt eigentlich einer von Euch zufallig die Schienbeinprotektoren von RaceFace (RaceFace Rally FR)? Seid ihr zufrieden?



Hab ich mir schon gedacht 
Die Rally FR benutze ich. Schutzfaktor vermutlich ziemlich hoch, sind ganz schöne Panzer. Die Armschoner sind sehr bequem und ich kann sie den ganzen Tag über tragen, also da kratzt und scheuert nichts.
Die Beinschoner sind beim pedalieren natürlich schon ein Störfaktor, ich fahr lieber ohne Bergauf. Dafür kann man die FR-Version anziehen ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen. Schutzfaktor vermutlich sehr hoch, das Knie ist auch zur Seite hin geschützt und am Schienbein geht der Protektor runter bis zum Schuh!
Tipp: Bei CRC hab ich die extrem günstig gekauft, in Deutschland hätte ich für das Paar fast das doppelte gezahlt.

Morgen: 11 Uhr klingt passabel.

Ansonsten: Ich hab heute mal wieder fröhlich Material geschrottet. Zum Fuchstanz runter Bremse auf -> heftiger Durchschlag hinten. Die Felge ist auf ner Länge von ~3cm verbogen, aber der Reifen hat Halt. Hätt man wohl mit mehr Druck verhindern können... learning the hard way!


----------



## x-rossi (28. August 2010)

ok, 11 uhr.


----------



## Focusracer (28. August 2010)

gibt es auch after school biken? ^^


----------



## Bergziege. (28. August 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> gibt es auch after school biken? ^^



Hier eher nicht. Ansonsten bei den Afterwork Bikern mitfahren.
Wie lange darfst Du den aufbleiben?


----------



## DBate (29. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Die Rally FR benutze ich. Schutzfaktor vermutlich ziemlich hoch, sind ganz schöne Panzer. Die Armschoner sind sehr bequem und ich kann sie den ganzen Tag über tragen, also da kratzt und scheuert nichts.
> Die Beinschoner sind beim pedalieren natürlich schon ein Störfaktor, ich fahr lieber ohne Bergauf. Dafür kann man die FR-Version anziehen ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen. Schutzfaktor vermutlich sehr hoch, das Knie ist auch zur Seite hin geschützt und am Schienbein geht der Protektor runter bis zum Schuh!



Super, vielen Dank für die Info. Bin die vor ein paar Jahren mal leiweise gefahren und war recht zufrieden. Denke, dass wird mein Kauf...


----------



## Focusracer (29. August 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Hier eher nicht. Ansonsten bei den Afterwork Bikern mitfahren.
> Wie lange darfst Du den aufbleiben?



So lang ich will ^^
Muss nur morgens um 8 in der schule sein HA 
Und schule ist harte arbeit für studenten ja


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. August 2010)

Hey, schließ dich einfach mal den angebotenen Terminen an  Wir sind offen für alle!

-------------------------

Hooray! Heute ohne Schaden am Bike durch den Taunus gekommen! Wer hätt das gedacht? Hat Spaß gemacht heute  
Mit dem richtigen Reifen fährt sichs auch entspannt bei Feuchtigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (29. August 2010)

demnächst werden wohl auch andere startzeiten ab hohemark angeboten. 17:00, vielleicht auch mal 16:30.


----------



## sipaq (30. August 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> P.S. Fährt eigentlich einer von Euch zufallig die Schienbeinprotektoren von RaceFace (RaceFace Rally FR)? Seid ihr zufrieden?


Jo, hab die dieses Jahr bei einer Protektoren-Aktion beim HiBike billig bekommen und in Südtirol schon gut ausprobiert. Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Bergziege. (31. August 2010)

Wie sieht's den morgen mit AWB aus?
Es sollte ja dieses mal früher losgehen.
Wer möchte den um wie viel Uhr starten?

Gruß Jochen


----------



## x-rossi (31. August 2010)

ich habe spätdienst, arbeite von 12-20:30.


----------



## Reflex25 (31. August 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> So lang ich will ^^
> Muss nur morgens um 8 in der schule sein HA
> Und schule ist harte arbeit für studenten ja




Schule ist harte Arbeit...


----------



## TRB (31. August 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Wie sieht's den morgen mit AWB aus?
> Es sollte ja dieses mal frÃ¼her losgehen.
> Wer mÃ¶chte den um wie viel Uhr starten?
> 
> GruÃ Jochen



wie schauts denn freitagmittag so ab 16 oder 16:30 aus? Da wuerde ich ne gemuetliche runde drehen wollen. Dauer sollte so zwischen 2 und 3 stunden sein


----------



## Bergziege. (31. August 2010)

@ x-rossi, ja dan wird es wohl leider morgen nichts. Ich dachte Du hast frühdienst.

@ TRB, Freitag geht bei mir leider nicht.

Gruss Jochen


----------



## Milass (1. September 2010)

Hi, also ich wollte heute so um 14-15 uhr hohemark los, wir können uns dann später bei hohemark wieder treffen?


----------



## Bergziege. (2. September 2010)

@ Milass habe am Mittwoch nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut, da sich keiner gemeldet hatte bin ich auf der Konkurrenz Veranstaltung gewesen.

Aber wie sieht es hier am Samstag und Sonntag aus. Hat jemand Zeit ab 10 - 12 Uhr

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (3. September 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> @ Milass habe am Mittwoch nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut, da sich keiner gemeldet hatte bin ich auf der Konkurrenz Veranstaltung gewesen.
> 
> Aber wie sieht es hier am Samstag und Sonntag aus. Hat jemand Zeit ab 10 - 12 Uhr.


Hi Jochen,
ich werde am WE wohl im Taunus sein, aber voraussichtlich mit Freundin, also deutlich langsamer und weniger traillastig als sonst von mir gewohnt. 

Vielleicht lässt Sie mich aber am Sonntag nochmal raus. Schick mir halt mal Deine Telefonnummer per PN, dann geb ich Dir Bescheid.


----------



## Marko S (3. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Ich hab heute mal wieder fröhlich Material geschrottet. Zum Fuchstanz runter Bremse auf -> heftiger Durchschlag hinten. Die Felge ist auf ner Länge von ~3cm verbogen, aber der Reifen hat Halt. Hätt man wohl mit mehr Druck verhindern können... learning the hard way!




 ne ne ne!!!

Schöne Grüße aus dem Urlaub.

Marko


----------



## TRB (4. September 2010)

ich war gesternmittag mal wieder im taunus. zum schluss wars der maßbornweg-oberer maßbornweg-fuchstanz-kirschstreusel-cappucino-altkönig-viktoriatrail-fuchstanz-feldberg-xtrail-windeck-fuchstanz-irgendiwe runter über weiße mauer usw.

hat spaß gemacht und lust auf mehr. werde veuchen mich die nächsten wochen wieder öfter aufs rad zu schmeißen


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. September 2010)

Hey, jemand Lust morgen in den Taunus zu starten?


----------



## Bergziege. (4. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hey, jemand Lust morgen in den Taunus zu starten?



Hey, ja man, hatte ich doch schon gepostet.


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. September 2010)

Oh dachte es ging um Samstag. Startzeit eher später was mich angeht.. also 12 Uhr wär gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (5. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Oh dachte es ging um Samstag. Startzeit eher später was mich angeht.. also 12 Uhr wär gut



OK. 12 Uhr Hohemark past.


----------



## Milass (5. September 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> OK. 12 Uhr Hohemark past.



komme auch


----------



## Everstyle (6. September 2010)

Servus, bin zurück, leider schon ab Mittwoch, dazu aber später...

Jedenfalls lassen sich die ersten zwei Wochen im "Basislager" auf 1353m in Oberperfuss am Rosskogel in drei Aspekte zusammen fassen: eine wirklich authentische und gemütliche Hütte, tolle sowie anspruchsvolle Wanderwege und ein atemberaubendes Alpenpanorama! 

So haben wir in den Tagen knapp 8500Hm zu Fuss und ich zusätzlich ca. 4500Hm mit dem Bike zurück gelegt. Das Wetter war wechselhaft, d. h. nicht zu viel Regen, aber auch genug Sonne, ein sehr heftiges Gewitter inklusive. Die Wanderschuhe passten perfekt und die Speisen auf der naheliegenden Rosskogelhütte waren sehr lecker. Die Trainingsstrecke für das Bike war auch gut: 920Hm auf 9Km (einige Heidelbeerentrails inbegriffen *smile*).  Fazit: nächstes Jahr wieder!!! 

Ausblick beim Abstieg von der Scharte am Rosskogel auf ca. 2300m (auf der Höhe der linken Hand liegt Innsbruck)





Mein Plan weiter in die Schweiz am Samstag an den Vierwaldstättersee zu fahren (mit einem Abstecher nach Zürich zum Kumpel) begann bereits im frühen Morgen mit ergiebigen Regenschauern... das sollte später noch weitere Folgen haben. Denn nach ca. 1,5 Std. wurde die Reise in Langen am Arlberg durch einen Oberleitungsschaden unterbrochen. Nach einigen Diskussionen mit anderen (Bike)Reisenden habe ich beschlossen bis zum nächsten Bahnhof mit dem Rad zu fahren, es ging ja nur noch abwärts, mehr oder weniger. 

Leider regnete es ziemlich stark, an für sich, nichts schlimmes, hatte ich doch die komplette Ausrüstung dabei; Zudem wäre es für mich nicht ungewöhnlich im Regen zu fahren. Nur leider stellte sich von Bahnhof zu Bahnhof heraus, dass die für mich notwendigen Anschlusszüge viel später fuhren, so dass ich am Ende immer die Wahl hatte: nass auf einen kalten Bahnhof zu sitzen und zu warten oder weiter bis in die Schweiz/Sargans zu fahren. Ich entschied mich immer für die Beine. So habe ich die knapp 100Km des Tages nahezu vollständig im Dauerregen und bei Gegenwind bewältigen müssen. In meinem Kopf: "...auch egal, in Zürich gibt es eine warme Dusche und was zu Essen". So bin ich dann in Sargans in einen IC gestiegen und konnte gegen 16.30 Zürich erreichen. 

An dieser Stelle wäre alles wunderbar werden können. Nur leider ist das anschließende Abendprogramm mit meinem Kumpel in Zürich für meinen langsam alten und an dem Tag geschwächten Körper einfach zu viel gewesen, so dass ich am Montag am Tag meiner Anreise am Vierwaldstättersee dicke Mandeln hatte und von einer aufkommenden Erkältung geplagt wurde. Ergebnis war, dass ich am Mittwoch die Rückreise angetreten habe, leider, aber das war das Vernünftigste in dieser Situation. So tat es echt weh Luzern beim strahlenden Sonnenschein zu verlassen. 





Aber auch die Heimat hat mich erbarmungslos empfangen: super geiles Bikewetter!  Also wirklich, das war echt fies.

Nun, nach vier Tagen zu Hause und intensivem Nachdenken weiss ich eins: im Oktober fahre ich in die Alpen. Keine Ahnung noch wohin, wie oder was, aber ich fahre hin, das ist sicher!!!

Bis die Tage

Everestyle


----------



## Bergziege. (6. September 2010)

@ Everestyle, schön dass Du wieder im Taunus bist.
    Die Trails haben auf Dich gewartet, und wir natürlich auch.

    Ich bin gestern mit Faker und Milass oben am Alden und Feldi gewesen.
    Wir haben neue Trails entdeckt, die man in künftige Touren einbauen kann.

    Gruß Jochen


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. September 2010)

Heeeey Everest! Bei den Fotos kommt der Neid auf 
Hoffentlich biste bald wieder gesund 

Jau, super Runde gestern  Der neue Trail hat echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. September 2010)

Jetzt wohne ich schon mein ganzes Leben am Fuße des Feldbergs (..und das ist auch gut so!!  ), 
aber irgendwie kennen die Frankfurter , nicht im negativen Sinne, und alles was aus Richtung Hohe Mark kommt, immer *mind.* 1 Weg mehr..   
*verflixt* 

Wenn es mein Zeitplan zulässt (Renovierung, Meisterschule,Umzug..), werde ich mich doch mal hier anschliessen..

Schönes Wochenende, Grüße und happy trails


----------



## DBate (6. September 2010)

Moin in die Runde,

das Wetter ist genial, ich bin aus dem Tessin zurück, mittlerweile wach , und stelle mir die Frage:

Fährt heute jemand?

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## DBate (6. September 2010)

So, weil keiner von Euch mit zum Spielen durfte heute, war ich alleine unterwegs .

Geniales Wetter mit super Blick vom Altkönig auf den Taunus bei langsam untergehender Sonne - genial. Allerdings wird's so langsam frisch; Temperatur auf dem Feldberg bei 11 Grad und recht ordentlichem Windchill.

Übrigens, für alle die nicht im 'Nachrichten'-Thread mitlesen:

Auf dem Rotkreuztrail war das Forstamt mal wieder kreativ: Im ersten Abschnitt liegt ein Baum mitten auf dem Weg, also Vorsicht beim 'Trailsurfen'...

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## wartool (7. September 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> super Blick vom Altkönig auf den Taunus bei langsam untergehender Sonne - genial. DBate



hmm.. Kann es sein, dass wir uns oben auf dem Alten gesehen haben? war ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit dort... warst Du mit nem Kumpel oben und wir haben kurz über Lampen gequatscht??


----------



## Milass (7. September 2010)

ich war gestern abend auch oben, hatte jemand eine rote jacke an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (7. September 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> ich war gestern abend auch oben, hatte jemand eine rote jacke an?




mich nix... black is beauty ;-P


----------



## DBate (7. September 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> hmm.. Kann es sein, dass wir uns oben auf dem Alten gesehen haben? war ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit dort... warst Du mit nem Kumpel oben und wir haben kurz über Lampen gequatscht??



Nö, das war ich nicht. War alleine unterwegs. Und Dich hätte ich ja in jedem Fall erkannt .


----------



## DBate (7. September 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> ich war gestern abend auch oben, hatte jemand eine rote jacke an?



Ich war auch ganz in schwarz unterwegs. Aber 'Rotkäppchen' bin ich auch begegnet...


----------



## Everstyle (7. September 2010)

Erinnert mich gerade an:


> ...Der Verdächtiger trägt keinen Hut. Ich wiederhole: keinen Hut!


----------



## sipaq (7. September 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> @ Everestyle, schön dass Du wieder im Taunus bist. Die Trails haben auf Dich gewartet, und wir natürlich auch.
> 
> Ich bin gestern mit Faker und Milass oben am Alden und Feldi gewesen.
> Wir haben neue Trails entdeckt, die man in künftige Touren einbauen kann.


Trails am AK und am Feldi, die Everstyle nicht kennt?   Unmöglich!!!


----------



## Milass (7. September 2010)

Die Rede ist vom Bach Trail


----------



## DBate (7. September 2010)

Fährt jemand evtl. morgen, oder sind wir Schönwetterbiker?


----------



## wartool (7. September 2010)

vergesst nicht Euch folgende Pflichtausstattung zuzulegen, bevor ihr in den Wald fahrt:

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_21703.htm

Aldi hat das timing wirklich gut drauf *gg*


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. September 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> vergesst nicht Euch folgende Pflichtausstattung zuzulegen, bevor ihr in den Wald fahrt:
> 
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_21703.htm
> 
> Aldi hat das timing wirklich gut drauf *gg*



Nanana! Ne klappbare _Zug_säge in Markenqualität mit der man auch wirklich was klein kriegt gibts schon zum Preis von drei Aldi-Sägen  
Werkzeug bei Aldi kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (8. September 2010)

für 7,50 bekommt man sowas??.. Du musst bedenke, dass Du für nen 5er 2 dieser Aldi-Teile bekommst. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mal so eine gekauft. funzt super.. und ja.. auch ich als Handwerker kaufe (zumindest für seltene Verwendung und nicht für die heimische Werkstatt) mal beim Feinkost Albrecht Werkzeug.. oder zumindest Dinge, die so aussehen ;-P 

Mal im ernst.. was will man für 2,fufzich pro Säge falsch machen??

Habe eben den Wetterbericht angeschaut.. *würg*.. der sommer ist echt vorbei.. ich habe irgendwie ein Problem dait das zu akzeptieren...


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. September 2010)

Oh, ne  das sind ja zwei Sägen. Na gut dann zum Preis von 6 Aldi-Sägen   Nene, bei der Preisdifferenz kauf ich doch nicht bei Aldi. Da hab ich länger Spaß für 

Jo, das Wetter macht sich keine Freunde. Aber heute wird trotzdem gegrillt, aus Prinzip


----------



## DBate (8. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Jo, das Wetter macht sich keine Freunde. Aber heute wird trotzdem gegrillt, aus Prinzip



Ist da nicht ein Fehler drin? Sollte es nicht eigentlich heissen:



> Jo, das Wetter macht sich keine Freunde. Aber heute wird trotzdem geBIKED, aus Prinzip



?

Etwas Anderes... Fährt jemand von Euch eine Formula ORO Bremse? Habe gerade an meinem Rad gebastelt, und im Werkzeugkasten noch zwei Sätze Swissstop Beläge dafür gefunden. Einer ist noch originalverpackt, der andere ist nur wenige Kilometer gefahren worden. Ich selber habe aber keine ORO mehr - die Beläge passen bei mir nicht.
Abzugeben im Tausch gegen einen Drink und ein Stück Kuchen am Fuchstanz .

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. September 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Ist da nicht ein Fehler drin?


Pfft  ich hab mich die letzten Wochen leergelutscht und nutze gerade das schlechte Wetter für eine dringende Regenerationsphase  passt mir grad echt ganz gut.



DBate schrieb:


> Etwas Anderes... Fährt jemand von Euch eine Formula ORO Bremse? Habe gerade an meinem Rad gebastelt, und im Werkzeugkasten noch zwei Sätze Swissstop Beläge dafür gefunden. Einer ist noch originalverpackt, der andere ist nur wenige Kilometer gefahren worden. Ich selber habe aber keine ORO mehr - die Beläge passen bei mir nicht.
> Abzugeben im Tausch gegen einen Drink und ein Stück Kuchen am Fuchstanz .



Deal!


----------



## DBate (9. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Deal!



Deine!


----------



## sipaq (9. September 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Deine!


Verdammt, zu langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (9. September 2010)

Die Vorhersagen für den Taunus am Samstag und Sonntag sind grandios.
Wer will fahren? Ich bin wahrscheinlich an beiden Tagen unterwegs.

@sipaq: Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit den Alligator-Belägen sammeln können? Wie schlagen die sich? Und hier liegt noch was für dich


----------



## sipaq (9. September 2010)

Die Alligator-Beläge sind okay.


----------



## DBate (9. September 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Verdammt, zu langsam.



Sorry! 



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Die Vorhersagen für den Taunus am Samstag und Sonntag sind grandios.
> Wer will fahren? Ich bin wahrscheinlich an beiden Tagen unterwegs.



Ich habe mich heute im Taunus schön eingesaut . Obwohl es mit dem Regen von oben eigentlich ging. Und es war sogut wie niemand im Taunus unterwegs, fast als hätte man die gesamte Gegend für sich selbst (habe nur zwei einsame Wanderer getroffen).

Für's Wochenende bin ich raus; fahre zum Techniktraining in den Bikepark nach Winterberg. Bin schon gespannt...

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. September 2010)

Pfft. Ich fahr auch zum Techniktraining. In den Taunus 

 Aber mal im Ernst: Mein einziges Techniktraining war bisher ein ausgeliehenes Nicolai Helius AM (160mm) und zwei Tage im Taunus auf den bekannten Wegen  Ein Tag zum dran gewöhnen ("..hm, das ist ja ganz einfach"), ein Tag zum Gas geben ("..woah ") Das wird bestimmt mächtig Spaß machen


----------



## sipaq (10. September 2010)

FÃ¼r den Fall, dass einer von Euch noch neue Reifen benÃ¶tigt. HiBike in Kronberg hat gerade eine sehr billige Aktion fÃ¼r Schwalbe Nobby Nics laufen, die 2,25er EVO-Fassung fÃ¼r 22,90â¬.


----------



## DBate (10. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst: Mein einziges Techniktraining war bisher ein ausgeliehenes Nicolai Helius AM (160mm) und zwei Tage im Taunus auf den bekannten Wegen  Ein Tag zum dran gewöhnen ("..hm, das ist ja ganz einfach"), ein Tag zum Gas geben ("..woah ") Das wird bestimmt mächtig Spaß machen



Mal sehen. Ich habe vor vielen Jahren mal ein Fahrtechniktraining mitgemacht; das war damals eher für die Füsse. Da waren zum Teil Leute dabei, denen nicht einmal klar war, wie gescheit geschaltet wird (vom Bremsen ganz zu schweigen). Konsequenterweise hat es einem Teilnehmer gleich zwei mal die Kette zerrissen. Viel hatte ich damals leider nicht mitgenommen.
Hoffentlich wird's diesmal interessanter. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## Everstyle (10. September 2010)

> Controller: I've got you on radar, state your intentions.
> Pilot: Can I fly around in circles Sir?
> Controller: Negative, you are 					 in a busy airspace right now.
> Pilot: Ok then, I'll fly around in straight 					 lines.


Auf den Trails gilt das gleiche, net in Kreisen fahren, sondern straight ahead!!! Viel Spaß du Sack, und pass auf dich auf 

@faker: und was war mit der TTT+E mit der Starrgabel?!? Wenn das kein Techniktrainig gewesen ist...tststsstts...


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @faker: und was war mit der TTT+E mit der Starrgabel?!? Wenn das kein Techniktrainig gewesen ist...tststsstts...



Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf das nächste Training  

Ansonsten ist das _ganze Rad_ ein ganzjähriges Techniktraining-Abo  und ich hab mein Abo erst kürzlich verlängert


----------



## DBate (10. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf das nächste Training



Schliesse mich an...


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. September 2010)

Wie siehtsn jetzt morgen aus, will noch jemand fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (10. September 2010)

Jepp ich werde fahren..

trffe mich um 11 mit nem Arbeitskollegen und seinem Sohn... kann allerdings nix über den Fitnessgrad des Jungen sagen.. deshalb werde ich wahrscheinlich mit den beiden alleine starten... man fährt sich aber bestimmt über den Weg.. und falls der Junge schlapp macht.. fahre ich danach noch ne schöne Runde alleine weiter. Der Kollege selbst macht mir keine Sorgen.. der hat seinen "Ironman" gemacht...

Man sieht sich.. Gruß Chris


----------



## Marko S (11. September 2010)

Der Urlaub ist vorbei, das Scapin wieder i.O.  und will getestet werden, also bin ich morgen wieder im Taunus unterwegs, wer mit will kann sich ja melden.
Ich werde so gegen 10-11 Uhr in Bad Homburg starten. Sollte sich keiner melden fahre ich auch nicht am Treffpunkt vorbei.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## x-rossi (12. September 2010)

frisch zurück aus austrien. immer noch lust aufs radeln. gerne heute zwischen 10 und 17 uhr.

grüße


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. September 2010)

Ich will zwar fahren, habe aber keine Schläuche oder Flicken mehr. Hab heute den Rest unterwegs verbraucht  und ein Flicken ist daheim im Keller wieder aufgegangen. Vielleicht kann ich mir aber lokal noch etwas schnorren 
Zwei mal Durchschlag bei jeweils deutlich mehr als 2 Bar im Reifen. Der Reifen sieht auch schon aus wie Schweizer Käse  lang macht ders nicht mehr.
Inklusive 45 Minuten "trailcleaning" (der Forst hat mal lässig ein paar Kiefern mitten auf dem Trail entrindet, prima. Ein paar doch nicht verwertbare dünne Bäumnchen warn auch dabei) war ich am Ende so spät dran, dass ich es nicht mal mehr zum Hibike geschafft habe  Toll, und gerade da wollte ich heute Schläuche und Flicken kaufen.


----------



## x-rossi (12. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich mir aber lokal noch etwas schnorren


bast scho!

dann tauch ich jetzt mal unter und melde mich so in 8-9 stunden wieder bei dir, oder?


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. September 2010)

Thats a plan, gute Nacht!


----------



## Marko S (12. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Thats a plan, gute Nacht!



Darf ich da auch mitspielen?


----------



## Marko S (12. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich will zwar fahren, habe aber keine Schläuche oder Flicken mehr. Hab heute den Rest unterwegs verbraucht  und ein Flicken ist daheim im Keller wieder aufgegangen. Vielleicht kann ich mir aber lokal noch etwas schnorren
> Zwei mal Durchschlag bei jeweils deutlich mehr als 2 Bar im Reifen. Der Reifen sieht auch schon aus wie Schweizer Käse  lang macht ders nicht mehr.
> Inklusive 45 Minuten "trailcleaning" (der Forst hat mal lässig ein paar Kiefern mitten auf dem Trail entrindet, prima. Ein paar doch nicht verwertbare dünne Bäumnchen warn auch dabei) war ich am Ende so spät dran, dass ich es nicht mal mehr zum Hibike geschafft habe  Toll, und gerade da wollte ich heute Schläuche und Flicken kaufen.




wir sollten dir mal richtige Reifen montieren z.B.
http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/pd5882c271a2a2f5f4dbb0e0c2db94688/sS09cc09b5e49cf7a4456d1ae98b572514/Continental-Diesel-ProTection-Faltreifen-2-50-schwarz-schwarz-vorne-hinten.html

übrigens bei HiBike gibt es einem http://www.schlauchomat.de/ da bekommst du immer ein Gummi.


----------



## x-rossi (12. September 2010)

wenn ich jetzt von urlaubsgewohnheiten ausgehe, bin ich gegen 11 uhr bei faker, dann erst schrauben, dann irgendwann losfahren und noch nicht genau wissen, wann wir an der hohemark ankommen.

zur länge der tour kann ich mich noch nicht äussern. gibts da lifte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (12. September 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt von urlaubsgewohnheiten ausgehe, bin ich gegen 11 uhr bei faker, dann erst schrauben, dann irgendwann losfahren und noch nicht genau wissen, wann wir an der hohemark ankommen.
> 
> zur länge der tour kann ich mich noch nicht äussern. gibts da lifte?



o.K. dann mach ich um 11:00 Uhr in den Taunus, vielleicht fährt man sich über den Weg.

viel Spaß
Marko


----------



## DBate (12. September 2010)

So Leutz,

ich hoffe Ihr hattet viel Spass bei dem genialen Wetter im Taunus.

Ich bin gerade aus Winterberg zurückgekommen, und wie versprochen ein kurzer Bericht:

8 Teilnehmer, recht homogene Gruppe, da kein völliger Anfänger dabei war, dem man erst erklären musste, wie man fährt. Bemerkenswert war einer, 61 Jahre alt, und hat erst vor zwei Jahren mit dem Biken begonnen. Hat sich wacker geschlagen, und ich ziehe wirklich meinen Hut! In dem Alter noch mit dem Biken starten und dann so dabeizusein wie er - respekt! 

Am ersten Tag gab's ein wenig Auffrischen der Kenntnisse; Bremsen, Balance, Absteigen im Trail, Bikesetup, etc.

Danach ging es auf den Übungparcours. Zunächst Pumpen (und dadurch Speed gewinnen); verdammt anstrengend, besonders auf einem Fully.
Danach ging's an's Kurvenfahren. Nicht einfach so, sondern dynamisch und Bike schön 'reindrücken'.
Weiter auf die Tables, zunächst einfach die Energie 'wegschlucken', danach mit Sprüngen auf/über die Tables.
Zu guter letzt noch eine kleine Einführung in die North Shores die dort aufgebaut sind, mit abschliessenden Übungen an einem Drop in's Gefälle (tippe auf ca. 80cm bis max. 1m).

Danach und auch am zweiten Tag ging es auf die diversen Strecken im Bikepark. Northshores, Anlieger, Steilkurven, Trails, etc.

Fazit:


Einmal auf die Schnauze gelegt, allerdings nur in langsamer Fahrt und gottseidank nicht verletzt.
Bike nicht beschädigt
Flatpedals und ich werden keine Freunde
An Northshores muss ich mich gewöhnen - habe regelmässig Schiss, einfach runterzufallen 
Kurventechnik muss noch weiter vertieft werden 
Ebenso noch einige andere Dinge - aber ich bin ein wenig schreibfaul

Obwohl ich die Flatpedals nicht richtig mag, so war es gar nicht so schlecht damit zu fahren; damit wurden mir doch ein paar 'Defizite' bewusst, die einem nicht wirklich auffallen, wenn man immer mit Klickies fährt. Wen's interessiert - Mehr bei der nächsten Tour.

Vorsatz für zukünftige Touren: Weniger mit Kraft Arbeiten, Technik verbessern. Still learning... 

Alles in Allem war es gar nicht so schlecht mal ein paar Tips von den 'Profis' zu bekommen. Viele Dinge schleifen sich ein, nicht alles was man so macht ist auch richtig oder 'elegant'.

So, jetzt ist der Urlaub vorbei. Morgen geht's wieder zur Arbeit.

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## x-rossi (12. September 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> o.K. dann mach ich um 11:00 Uhr in den Taunus, vielleicht fährt man sich über den Weg.


hat alles irgendwie nicht so geklappt


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. September 2010)

Hm, nach acht Flicken, einem verworfenen Schlauch, einem dringend benötigten Ersatzschlauch-Kauf und einem tollen Mittagessen waren wir dann so gegen 14...15? Uhr im Taunus. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
Nur irgendwie hatten sämtliche Biker und Wanderer ihren Nett-sein-Vorrat fürs Wochenende wohl schon aufgebraucht..? Nur sooolche Fressen gezogen, man.

Da ich bereits im Vorfeld mein Pensum an Schlauchproblemen abgewickelt hatte lief bei mir auch alles problemlos. rossi war heut dran 

Hach, war schee


----------



## Everstyle (13. September 2010)

M0in,

also, der Reihe nach:

- Faker, bestimmt wieder die letzte Kohle für ein Äppler am Mainufer ausgegeben, dann aber kein Geld für neue Reifen haben... tstststst... 
- Rossi, dann erzähl mal wie es gewesen ist!
- DB, ich habe gedacht, dass ich dich nach deinem Training, *nur *noch ausbremsen werde  so wie es aber aussieht, ist am Wochenende mister self-criticism mitgefahren


----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2010)

war alles bestens, Everstyle . aber nachdem der browser wegen nem adobe plug-in abgestürzt ist, werde ich nicht nochmal alles detailiert hinschreiben. ganz grob:

7 tage unterkunft im appartment thurnerhof für 150  inklusive frühstück.
die big 5 challenge ist kacke! kann man alles auch einzeln abfahren und den zwölferkogel gleich weglassen (make it big 4 challenge).
den besten kaiserschmarrn gibts auf dem asitzkogel in der alten schmiede!
die trails rocken!
die trails rocken!
die trails rocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (13. September 2010)

bin bei akzeptablem wetter jetzt freitags, wie die letzten beiden freitage übigens auch, ab 16 uhr für einen längeren ausritt im taunus. 

die mittwochabend afterworkbiking action muss ich die nächsten wochen berufsbedingt leider absagen 

werde mich hier aber immer nochmals kurz vor beginn melden. vielleicht hat hier jemand ja zeit mitzufahren.


----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2010)

darf ich mitfahren, TRB?


----------



## DBate (13. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:
			
		

> - DB, ich habe gedacht, dass ich dich nach deinem Training, *nur *noch ausbremsen werde  so wie es aber aussieht, ist am Wochenende mister self-criticism mitgefahren



War ja klar, dass Du mir den Spruch nochmal vorhalten würdest . Aber Du weisst ja wie das ist; wenn man schon nicht der Schnellste ist, dann sollte man wenigstens 'stylish' dabei aussehen. Und da macht Dir keiner etwas vor  .

In diesem Sinne, schöne Grüsse in die warme Heimat. Hier hat's gerade 0 Grad .


----------



## Marko S (13. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hm, nach acht Flicken, einem verworfenen Schlauch, einem dringend benötigten Ersatzschlauch-Kauf und einem tollen Mittagessen waren wir dann so gegen 14...15? Uhr im Taunus. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
> Nur irgendwie hatten sämtliche Biker und Wanderer ihren Nett-sein-Vorrat fürs Wochenende wohl schon aufgebraucht..? Nur sooolche Fressen gezogen, man.
> 
> Da ich bereits im Vorfeld mein Pensum an Schlauchproblemen abgewickelt hatte lief bei mir auch alles problemlos. rossi war heut dran
> ...




Na da bin ich ja froh das ich nicht gewartet habe, sonst hätte ich auch so ne Fresse gezogen nach dem ich die Steinpilze im Wald gesehen hätte
und keine Zeit zum sammeln am Nachmittag gewesen wäre.

Fazit:
11:00 bis 15:00 Uhr ne schöne Wintersteinrunde ohne def. und mit funktionstüchtiger Bremse
16:00 bis 18:00 Uhr 1,7 Kilo Steinpilze
20:00 Nudeln mit Steinpilzen lecker
Keine Fresse gezogen und zufrieden ins Bett


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> - Faker, bestimmt wieder die letzte Kohle für ein Äppler am Mainufer ausgegeben, dann aber kein Geld für neue Reifen haben... tstststst...


Ich war heut shoppen. Brauch wer einen 300km gefahrenen Wild Gripr? Profil ist fast wie neu. Ich leg sogar gratis ein Päckchen Mantelflicken dazu 



Marko S schrieb:


> Fazit:
> 11:00 bis 15:00 Uhr ne schöne Wintersteinrunde ohne def. und mit funktionstüchtiger Bremse
> 16:00 bis 18:00 Uhr 1,7 Kilo Steinpilze
> 20:00 Nudeln mit Steinpilzen lecker
> Keine Fresse gezogen und zufrieden ins Bett



 Bisi Neid kommt ja schon auf...


----------



## TRB (14. September 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> darf ich mitfahren, TRB?


 
selbstverständlich Olli darfst du mitfahren! 

Wir lassen uns vom Wetter mal überraschen und schauen Freitag wie es dann ausschaut. Wenns normal läuft sitze ich 15:21 in der u3 in Richtung Hohemark. Wäre dann um 15:58 an der Hohemark.


----------



## sipaq (14. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich war heut shoppen. Brauch wer einen 300km gefahrenen Wild Gripr? Profil ist fast wie neu. Ich leg sogar gratis ein Päckchen Mantelflicken dazu


Ist das Teil jetzt doch nicht so toll wie am Anfang getönt?


----------



## x-rossi (14. September 2010)

@ TRB: na dann lass uns mal hoffen


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. September 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ist das Teil jetzt doch nicht so toll wie am Anfang getönt?



Ein wahnsinnig guter Trockenreifen aber wehe es wird feucht. Und das lässt sich die kommenden 6-8 Monate nicht vermeiden 
Zuvor hatte ich ihn auch am Vorderrad, am Hinterrad hat er für meinen Fahrstil (oder -können?) nicht genug Reserven. Vier fette Löcher im Reifen. Jedenfalls die unverstärkte 2,25-Version (die verstärkten 2,4er passen nicht in meinen Rahmen).

Ist jemand zufällig an einem Deuter Race X interessiert? Zustand neuwertig, günstiger abzugeben an Einheimische und Zugezogene..
Ne neue 11-32 XT Kassette liegt auch noch rum und wird nie wieder benötigt (Getriebe sei dank).


----------



## x-rossi (14. September 2010)

und wer fährt morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (14. September 2010)

Tach die Herren,

am WE plane ich eine "Tour" für zwei Kumpels. Alle drei wären wir auf Enduros, Kondition ist vorhanden.

Ziel ist es den Jungs an einem langen Tag alle gängigen Ecken zu zeigen

Hier mein Plan:
Start HM - Sandplacken - Limes komplett bis Saalburg - Weg hoch Richtung Herzberg - Mitte der Herzbergrampe den blauen Balken runter - Jupitersäule - Radweg bis Sandplacken - Feldberg - *pause* - DH Strecke - Fuchstanz - Altkönig - weisse Mauer - Bogenschützen - HM - Shuttle Feldberg - X Trail - Reichenbachtrail- Fuchstanz - Alkönig - Viktoriatrail komplett - HM --> Ende der Vorstellung

Der private Shuttle macht schon Sinn, sonst wird das mit den Enduros nen bissi hart.

Seht Ihr Optimierungsmöglichkeiten ?


----------



## x-rossi (14. September 2010)

ist das ne einladung, oder wie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ansonsten wäre nen shuttle vom reichenbach zum feldberg nicht verkehrt, falls ihr den komplett fahrt.


----------



## Bergziege. (14. September 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und wer fährt morgen?



Ich


----------



## scale20 (15. September 2010)

kann ich mitkommen? bzw. komme aus neu anspach


----------



## Everstyle (15. September 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und wer fährt morgen?


Ich bin schwer am überlegen... wobei das Wetter es mir nicht gerade einfach macht. Was habt ihr vor? Wo solls hin??? Und, brauchen wir Licht??? Fragen über Fragen...

@scale: erzähl mal bisschen von dir, nicht dass du ausgehend von deinem Nick (scale->super hardteil->flott unterwegs; 20er->ambitioniert->evtl. sehr sportlich ) ein Konditionstier bist, und sich bei uns langweiligst?!? im Allgemeinen ist die AWB-Runde am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark für alle offen. Wir fahren nahezu alle Trails im Taunus runter und kommen auf ein Go-Crazy LVL2-3 Tempo.

Gruß

E.


----------



## x-rossi (15. September 2010)

gut, dann machen wir das vom wetter abhängig. aber unterm rad darfs schon nass sein, oder? lampe lade ich auf für alle fälle ... obwohl - heut ist ja championsleague und ich muss zum anpfiff per einladung um 20:45 frisch geduscht anwesend sein.

dann also eher ne kleine runde für mich. 1x hoch und 1x runter.


----------



## Bergziege. (15. September 2010)

Also, das Wetter wird gut. Der Regen zieht ab und in 2-3 Stunden kommt die Sonne raus. Nur das Bike wird halt schmutzig.
Bleibt es bei 18 Uhr ?


----------



## wartool (15. September 2010)

ich mache das Ganze heute auch vom Wetter abhängig.. tendenziell eher nicht...
habe es mir am Wochenende ziemlich heftig besorgt.. das reicht noch ne Weile ;-P


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. September 2010)

Ich nehm meinen Krempel mit in die Uni und dann sehn wir ma später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (15. September 2010)

regenradar auf 100% sieht auch gut aus, höchstens paar schauer, und ab 16-17 uhr in offenbach/frankfurt nix mehr.

feldberggipfel gibts ne kleine regenwahrscheinlichkeit, aber was solls ...

spricht was gegen einen allgemein früheren start? 17:00? 17:30? oder solls bei 18:00 bleiben?


----------



## Bergziege. (15. September 2010)

Frühstart ist für mich OK.


----------



## Everstyle (15. September 2010)

Na dann werde ich ebenfalls mitkommen. Ich nehme die Bahn um 1621 am Grüneburgweg und bin dann kurz vor 1700 an der HM. Allerdings werde ich nach der 2,5wöchigen Pause sicherlich nicht der schnellste sein. Achja, Licht nehme ich trotzdem mit.

Gruß

E.

p. s. @titan: bei dem ersten Teil bis zur Pause fallen mir noch ein paar Ideen ein; wenn ich heute abend Zeit finde, gibt es eine PM für dich.


----------



## x-rossi (15. September 2010)

ach, gepfiffen auf die geschwindigkeit, hier gehts nur um den spaß 

wie beim guten hans-georg, der auf der pro-line in hinterglem mit 63 jahren als ältester, aber nicht als langsamster ins ziel kam  und das dolle ist, er hat erst vor 5 jahren mit dem bergabfahren begonnen.

wo er recht heile herunter gefahren ist, habe ich geschoben.


----------



## TRB (15. September 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ TRB: na dann lass uns mal hoffen



schickst du mir mal deine nummer wegen freitag?

wie lange hält man es denn ohne licht aktuell im taunus aus?


----------



## DBate (15. September 2010)

TRB schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange hält man es denn ohne licht aktuell im taunus aus?



Sonnenuntergang ist in Oberursel am Freitag um 1935. Die Dämmerung setzt demnach per Definition um 1905 ein. Persönlich würde ich um diese Uhrzeit mit Lampe im Taunus unterwegs sein wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (15. September 2010)




----------



## scale20 (15. September 2010)

wo wart ihr


----------



## Milass (15. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


>



14er Pack? Also bitte, ich bin erst bei 3 Milky Platten - sogar du hast in unseren Ausfahrten mehr Defekte gehabt !

Außerdem ist 235g ein bisschen viel milch


----------



## Marko S (15. September 2010)

scale20 schrieb:


> wo wart ihr



Heute war schon 17:00 Uhr Start, da konnte ich auch noch nicht.
Nächste Woche ist sicher wieder 18:00 Uhr Start dann aber mit Beleuchtung, ab 19:30 wurde es heute im Wald schon recht dunkel.

Bis die Tage
Marko


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> schickst du mir mal deine nummer wegen freitag?
> 
> wie lange hält man es denn ohne licht aktuell im taunus aus?


laut gps zeit gegen 19:45. dann dämmerts ca 30 minuten, bis es dunkel wird. trotzdem werden die trails auch schon gegen 19:30 stellenweise dunkler.

0175 3518707


----------



## Everstyle (16. September 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> 14er Pack? Also bitte, ich bin erst bei 3 Milky Platten - sogar du hast in unseren Ausfahrten mehr Defekte gehabt!


Wenn du das Heruntersetzen des Sattels als Defekt betrachtest, dann hast du Recht, sonst  

@rossi: wenn man das Spiel von Gestern betrachtet, dann solltest du sicherlich noch geschafft, die beiden Tore zu sehen, oder?


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2010)

ja. doch leider war ich ein ganz schlechter gast, weil ich dreck in die wohnung gebracht und gestunken habe.


----------



## TRB (16. September 2010)

jemand erfahrungen mit dem produkt:

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...Scheinwerfer-black-Mod-2010-VORFUeHRTEIL.html

@rossi: klappt das morgenmittag 16 uhr an der hohemark bei dir?

@all: fährt jemand sonntagmorgen?


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2010)

16:00 sollte bei mir klappen, ich müsste dann um 14:30 bei mir los. wenns morgen doch nicht klappen sollte, würde ich aber sonntag mitfahren.


----------



## TRB (16. September 2010)

sehr schön. ich melde mich dann morgen im laufe des tages per sms bei dir.

sonntag würde aber relativ früh werden da ich spätestens 12:30 uhr wieder zuhause sein will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2010)

sonntag bei mir auch lieber früher.


----------



## Marko S (16. September 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> jemand erfahrungen mit dem produkt:
> 
> http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...Scheinwerfer-black-Mod-2010-VORFUeHRTEIL.html




Habe die hier:
http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...leuchtungssystem-fuer-Helm-Lenkermontage.html

ist vom Aufbau ähnlich und macht richtig Licht.
Die Hope kannst du dir bei mir auch bei Nacht anschauen.
Danach gehst du einfach zu HiBike und lässt dir die beiden vorführen.
Dann kannst du ja entscheiden welche dir von der Ausleuchtung/Lichtleistung am besten gefällt.
Von der verbauten LED (Seoul P4) sollte die Exposure Lights MaXx schon ordentlich Licht machen,
wobei ich sagen muss das die nicht die hellste LED ist, da gibt es besseres.
Die P4 habe ich 2007 bereits in meine Sigma Power LED gebaut, die war zu der Zeit eine der besten LEDs und bezahlbar.


----------



## TRB (16. September 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> wobei ich sagen muss das die nicht die hellste LED ist, da gibt es besseres.



die da wären...zu einem bezahlbaren preis?


----------



## Marko S (17. September 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> die da wären...zu einem bezahlbaren preis?



Das kann ich dir nicht sagen da die Hersteller der Lampen meist nicht angeben welche LED sie verbauen und die Hope mache ich in der Garantiezeit nicht auf um zu schauen welche LED da verbaut ist.
Bei der Exposure Lights MaXx steht aber welche LED angeblich montiert ist und meine Aussage bezieht sich lediglich auf das Leuchtmittel.
Also hilft nur der direkte Vergleich oder du hast eine Referenz die du kennst und kannst andere Lampen damit vergleichen.
Wenn du wissen willst was eine 4 fach LED Lampe heute leisten kann musst du bei mir vorbei schauen, wobei vermutlich ist auch in der Hope nicht die zur Zeit hellste LED verbaut,
aber das ist nur eine Vermutung von mir und da gibt es ja noch andere Faktoren wie die Ausleuchtung oder die verbaute Optik.


----------



## wartool (17. September 2010)

@TRB

Anfang Oktober ist Beamshot und Nightride-Session.. da kannst Du sehen, was es alles so gibt und es ausprobieren!


----------



## Everstyle (17. September 2010)

Ich möchte bei der Diskussion um Lampen auf ein kleines, aber aus meiner Sicht ein wichtiges Detail hinweisen, nämlich die Art der Befestigung der Lampe am Lenker, vor allem aber am Helm. 

So ist es mir auf auf den Touren aufgefallen, dass feste Fixierungsvorichtungen teils sehr unpraktisch sind, wenn der Leuchtwinkel der Lampe mal schnell verändert werden muss. Hierzu sind teilweise gleich Schraubenzieher etc. notwendig. Dagegen finde ich die Lösung von Lupine ziemlich Benutzerfreundlich, da ich jederzeit mit einer sehr geringen Krafteinwirkung den Leuchtwinkel den Gegebenheiten sehr schnell anpassen kann. Bsp. steiler Trail abwärts, ich muss genau 2-3m vor mein Rad schauen vs. flache Forstautobahnabfahrt, hier muss ich 15-25m nach Vorn schauen. 

Ich weiss, dass die meisten, die das Problem haben, sich einfach dran gewohnt haben. Jemand der eine Lampe neu kaufen soll, der sollte sich darüber aber Gedanken machen, find ich. Lumen allein, ist auch nicht alles...


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. September 2010)

Man kann sich auch den Chinaböller am Lenker befestigen und als Helmlampe eine Gamma von Alpkit an den Helm schnallen (in 1-2 Minuten, ohne Werkzeug, ohne Zusatzmaterial, hält bombenfest und den Neigungswinkel verstellt man einfach per Hand on the fly - der Lampenkopf ist zu leicht um sich selbsttätig durch rütteln zu verstellen). In dem Teil werkelt eine Luxeon, nicht allzu stark, aber als zusätzliches "adaptives Kurvenlicht" zu einem Böller am Lenker _sollte_ es reichen.
Ob es in der Praxis tatsächlich reicht werde ich in naher Zukunft berichten können.

Die Alpkit kostet umgerechnet 15 Euro und ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Hat ein integriertes Rücklicht (separat einschaltbar!), dient aber auch als normale Kopflampe beim campen, arbeiten, etc...
Wer eine haben möchte sollte sich demnächst bei mir melden. Dann machen wir eine Sammelbestellung, denn leider ist der Versand nicht ganz ohne (und ich brauch noch eine). Die Lampe taugt übrigens auch prima als Backup, da sie leicht und klein ist und somit im Rucksack nicht auffällt. Und ohne Backuplampe gehe _ich_ nachts nicht in den Wald.

PS: Beim Fotolink gibt es noch 2 Bilder davon, einfach vorwärts gehen.


----------



## x-rossi (17. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> In dem Teil werkelt eine Luxeon, nicht allzu stark, aber als zusätzliches "adaptives Kurvenlicht" zu einem Böller am Lenker _sollte_ es reichen.
> Ob es in der Praxis tatsächlich reicht werde ich in naher Zukunft berichten können.


das hatte ich mal mit einer silva L1 3 watt luxeon probiert und kam zu keinem brauchbaren ergebnis. den lichtkegel hatte ich neben der tesla nicht mehr sehen können, es wurde von der lupine tesla einfach geschluckt. bis die augen sich an die hell/dunkel umstellung zwischen lupine tesla und silva L1 angepasst hatten, war ich auch schon 5 meter weiter im trail.

mir hats nicht getaugt. die silva ging auf ebay wieder gut weg


----------



## DBate (17. September 2010)

TRB schrieb:
			
		

> die da wären...zu einem bezahlbaren preis?



Hier findet sich eine 'Beam Comparison' - vielleicht hilft's bei einer Entscheidung.

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (17. September 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> @TRB
> 
> Anfang Oktober ist Beamshot und Nightride-Session.. da kannst Du sehen, was es alles so gibt und es ausprobieren!



Wo?
Wann?
Wie Spät?


----------



## wartool (17. September 2010)

hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10735

war die letzen 3 Jahre dort.. sehr interessant, was die Leute da so anschleppen...
Man sollte sich allerdings vorher ein wenig im elektroforum einlesen... da ist wirklich die Creme de la Creme der Lampenbauer anwesend *schwärm*
Super nette, aber auch durchgeknallte Leute :-D  da fühle ich mich wohl!


----------



## Everstyle (17. September 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> ...auch durchgeknallte Leute :-D  da fühle ich mich wohl!


Hier kann man sich sicherlich auch wohl fühlen...  sry, konnte es mir jetzt nicht verkneifen...


----------



## Marko S (17. September 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10735
> 
> ...


 
o.K. als ich gelesen habe das Siam der Initiator ist, war mir alles klar. Bei der Kategorie von Bastlern ist ne Hope Vison 4 ne kleine Funzel 

Danke
Marko


----------



## wartool (17. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> sry, konnte es mir jetzt nicht verkneifen...



hättest Du´s mal lieber gemacht... ich gehe nicht weiter drauf ein...


----------



## TRB (17. September 2010)

@rossi: sorry sorry sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (18. September 2010)

bast scho!


----------



## TRB (18. September 2010)

war trotzdem ne schöne tour. vielen dank nochmal für die federgabeleinstellung. dafür gibts die steuererklärung dann gratis 

fährt denn jemand morgen früh? bin mir noch nicht 100%ig sicher aber aktuell hätte ich schon lust.


----------



## x-rossi (18. September 2010)

naa nee, ich hab die nacht quasi durchgemacht, morgen ruhe ich aus.

aktuell hast du 75 psi in der gabel. wenn du möchtest, reduzierst du von tour zu tour noch immer um 5 psi, bis die gabel anfängt leicht durch zu schlagen. ein paar leichte durchschläge setzen einer gabel nicht zu, die kann das ab.

dann jedoch wieder um 5 psi erhöhen, damit du einen soliden restfederweg hast. der kabelbinder war nie ganz weit oben, habe ich bemerkt. da waren z.b nach dem x-trail und fuchtanztrail noch dicke 1,5-2 cm platz. und von steinen droppen, sodass die gabel echt hart eintaucht, hast du nicht vor, denke ich.

es wird also durchaus so sein, dass du bis 65 psi runter gehen kannst für ein noch komfortableres, weichers ansprechverhalten


----------



## Bergziege. (18. September 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> fährt denn jemand morgen früh? bin mir noch nicht 100%ig sicher aber aktuell hätte ich schon lust.



Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass ich morgen fahre.   11 Uhr ?


----------



## Marko S (19. September 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass ich morgen fahre.   11 Uhr ?



Wenn die Sonne bis dahin richtig draußen ist komm ich auch mit.


----------



## TRB (19. September 2010)

sorry, hab es zu spät gelesen, da ich gestern allerdings auch schon sport gemacht habe wäre ich heute eh nciht so der mitfahrer für euch gewesen. hab im endeffekt so circa 2 bis 2 1/2 stunden über die weiße mauer paar mal den altkönig umrundet und zum schluss den viktoria trail runtergebrettert.

@ rossi: fahre jetzt auf 70 psi aber ich ahbe das gefühl das noch ein paar reserven in der gabel lauern. aber das fahrgefühl wird von tour zu tour besser und gefühlvoller. i like it


----------



## Bergziege. (19. September 2010)

Ja also, da sich keiner bis heute früh gemeldet hatte, bin ich in den Pilzen gewesen.
@ Marko S, Dein Post kam leider zu spät.
Mittwoch muss ich leider arbeiten 

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Everstyle (20. September 2010)

Moin, 

ich sage immer wieder gerne "wer es will, der soll es haben" und sehe es als eine Art von Motto in meinem Leben. Lässt sich auch ganz gut in vielen Bereichen des Lebens verwenden, so auch beim Radfahren. Hier fahr ich eben auf Scott ab, wieso auch immer. 

Jedenfalls war am Wochenende mein alter Kumpel bei mir zu Besuch und wir haben am Samstag zunächst ein paar Trails im Taunus gerockt. Abends dann noch ein Night Ride gemacht, hab noch eine zweite Wilma organisieren können  Wir waren nach der Rückkehr ordentlich platt, das waren insgesamt 95Km und 2200Hm gewesen. Am Ende habe ich noch dieses Foto gemacht. Ich finds jedenfalls geil!





E.

p. s. Wetter soll frisch und sonnig bleiben. Night Ride am Mittwoch?


----------



## DBate (20. September 2010)

Mittwoch klappt bei mir wahrscheinlich leider nicht. Hat jemand Lust am Dienstag zu fahren - bin zeitlich flexibel...


----------



## DerTitan (20. September 2010)

Morgen Abend ab 17 Uhr wäre ich dabei, Lampe nehme ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (20. September 2010)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Morgen Abend ab 17 Uhr wäre ich dabei, Lampe nehme ich mit



Klingt gut, 1700 an der HM. Schicke Dir mal meine Nummer per PM - just in case...


----------



## Streckenchef (21. September 2010)

Hi,
wo trefft ihr euch denn?wäre vl auch dabei, hab aber kein licht.
grüße


----------



## DBate (21. September 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> Hi,
> wo trefft ihr euch denn?wäre vl auch dabei, hab aber kein licht.
> grüße



Treffen uns an der Hohemark. Schlage das Schild mit der Wanderkarte an der Einfahrt zum Parkplatz vor. Bei einbrechender Dunkelheit kannst Du Dich ja fruehzeitig abseilen...


----------



## Streckenchef (21. September 2010)

hi,
bin ja neu hier.. wo genau liegt das denn?
kannste mal nen google maps link schicken?
grüße


----------



## DerTitan (21. September 2010)

Siehe Everstyle


----------



## Everstyle (21. September 2010)

Hier ist der gewünschte LINK (Rest wie von DB beschrieben). Andernfalls könnte noch der Eindruck entstehen, dass es sich hier um eine kommerziell organisierte Tour handeln könnte, was natürlich nicht der Fall ist!

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## DBate (21. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hier ist der gewünschte LINK (Rest wie von DB beschrieben). Andernfalls könnte noch der Eindruck entstehen, dass es sich hier um eine kommerziell organisierte Tour handeln könnte, was natürlich nicht der Fall ist!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Everstyle



Dankeschön Mr. E.


----------



## erbchen (21. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hatte schon mal vor 2-3 Monaten geschrieben und wollte mit euch fahren.

Morgen würde es tatsächlich klappen. Ich könnte ab spätestens 17 Uhr an
der Hohemark sein. Nimmt mich jemand mit? Ich hätte nur ein kleines Licht.
Ich müsste dann so gegen 19.30 die Tour beenden. oder mit meiner Fenix
fahren.

Do. morgen möchte ich auch fahren kann da auch jemand von euch???

Wäre super wenn sich jemand meldet!!! Am besten erstmal für morgen (Mi).

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Everstyle (21. September 2010)

Tsja, das frage ich mich gerade auch... 

*Also, wer kommt morgen zur full moon tour mit???*

Wie immer gilt: Mitfahrt auf eigene Gefahr, Helmpflicht, Lichtpflicht, Tempo LVL 2, technische Wege abwärts inbegriffen. Start 1700 oder 1800, Parkplatz Hohemark, Dauer 3-4 Std. Ach ja, Pausen sind möglich 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. @MilkyMike: keine Milch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (21. September 2010)

gegen 1700 hätte ich sogar lust


----------



## erbchen (21. September 2010)

Ich kündige mich mal an. Hoffe es ist kein Problem wenn es 17.15 Uhr wird.
Komme direkt von der Arbeit. Meine Fenix reicht hoffentlich.

Wie erkenne ich euch denn?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Marko S (21. September 2010)

O.K. wenn ihr wieder so früh fahrt bin ich auf jeden Fall raus und fahre wenn mein Arzt mich lässt später.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. September 2010)

Wenns schon um 17 Uhr losgeht häng ich mich vielleicht für ne 90 Minuten dran.
@erbchen: So viele Mountainbiker stehn Mittwochs um 17 Uhr an der Hohemark nicht rum  einfach fragen!


----------



## Nirolo (22. September 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich nachher auch mit dabei, allerdings momentan noch komplett ohne Licht... also auch nicht allzulange.

Morgen will ich auch in den Taunus. Als Student erlaube ich mir dann aber den Luxus um 11 schon loszufahren  Vielleicht kommt noch ein alter Bekannter mit. Kann nicht wirklich was über seine Form sagen und da ich momentan auf nem Starrbike unterwegs bin, wirds runter wahrscheinlich ein bisschen langsamer. Ich freu mich aber natürlich über jeden der mitkommen will


----------



## x-rossi (22. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wenns schon um 17 Uhr losgeht häng ich mich vielleicht für ne 90 Minuten dran


viel länger habe ich auch nicht vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (22. September 2010)

Nach dem gestrigen Nightride mit DBate gönne ich mir heute mal etwas Ruhe  
@DBate: Danke für meinen bis jetzt steilsten Feldbergaufstieg

Hätte eventuell jemand Lust morgen ab 17 Uhr ein paar Ründchen zu drehen? 
Wetter am WE soll ja eher mäßig werden.


----------



## Everstyle (22. September 2010)

Hmmm... also ich will jetzt um 1700 da sein. Aber wenn ich das so lese, wollen alle wieder um 2000 unten sein, oder aber haben kein Licht. Das ist nicht sooo toll. Wollte schon länger fahren, vor allem auch mal etwas anderes als nur Feldi/Aldi rauf...


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. September 2010)

Ich schaffs net mehr pünktlich. Werd wohl ein wenig auf der Wiese spielen stattdessen


----------



## x-rossi (22. September 2010)

Nirolo schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich nachher auch mit dabei, allerdings momentan noch komplett ohne Licht... also auch nicht allzulange.


so, jetzt kenn ich dich auch persönlich 

@ E.: da fuhr, kurz vor heddernheim, so einer mit ner starrgabel herum und da hab ich ihn einfach mal angequatscht, ob er wohl derjenige sei, welcher, und so. und er war es. er und faker sind von einer gattung, bast scho! 

hui, edit/


erbchen schrieb:


> Ich kündige mich mal an.


hat auch gepasst. trailtausch müssen wir echt irgendwann mal machen


----------



## Everstyle (22. September 2010)

YO, nachdem KrissKross weg war, konnten wir endlich wieder langsam fahren  Es ging hoch zum Feldi und dort erst ein Mal ein bisschen schei$$ Romantik genossen. 





Ausserdem haben wir noch MarkoS an uns aufm X-Trail vorbei fliegen sehen. Der wollte allerdings nix mit uns zu tun haben, kann ich verstehen...  unten sind wir heil angekommen.

War jedenfalls super geil beim Vollmond über die Felder in Richtung City zu fahren.........


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. September 2010)

Geiles Bild, Everest!!


----------



## erbchen (22. September 2010)

Moin,

mir hat es gut gefallen! Ich hoffe es dauert nicht wieder  Monate bis ich es schaffe mit euch zu fahren. 

Ich sag mal Danke und bis demnächst.

Gruß Daniel

PS: Gibts hier jemanden der auch mal morgens fahren kann? So zwischen 9 und 13 Uhr?


----------



## Marko S (22. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> YO, nachdem KrissKross weg war, konnten wir endlich wieder langsam fahren  Es ging hoch zum Feldi und dort erst ein Mal ein bisschen schei$$ Romantik genossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach verdammt habe nur einen Biker am Rand vom X-Trail stehen sehen den ich aber nicht kannte.
Kann das sein das du noch gerufen hast?
Ich war mir da nicht sicher und dachte den Kollegen kantest du doch nicht, da kam auch schon die nächste Stelle die meine Aufmerksamkeit forderte.
Ich hatte übrigens erst oben am Einstieg zum X-Trail gestanden und den Sonnenuntergang auf mich wirken lassen.
Auf jeden Fall musste das Wetter noch mal ausgenutzt werden und wie ich am Bild erkennen kann wart ihr noch etwas länger da oben.
Für den X-Trail brauchte ich noch kein Licht.

Na ja bis die Tage

Marko


----------



## Nirolo (23. September 2010)

erbchen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mir hat es gut gefallen! Ich hoffe es dauert nicht wieder  Monate bis ich es schaffe mit euch zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Guggst du ein paar Posts über deinem 
Wollte heute eigentlich recht früh los, aber da meine Mitfahrer alle krank sind/Leute vom Arzt abholen müssen hatte ich dann doch keine Lust...
Prinzipiell kann ich mir meine Zeit aber einteilen und auch vormittags fahren


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. September 2010)

Ich gehör auch zum Studendepack und kann Vormittags fahren.
Bevorzuge ich im Winter sowieso, von daher wärs nicht schlecht wenn wir eine kleine Gruppe zusammenkriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (23. September 2010)

Hi

Wie habt ihr beiden morgen (Fr.) in der früh Zeit?
Ich würde gerne ne Runde drehen. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## DBate (23. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich gehör auch zum Studendepack und kann Vormittags fahren.
> Bevorzuge ich im Winter sowieso, von daher wärs nicht schlecht wenn wir eine kleine Gruppe zusammenkriegen.



Also ich gehöre zwar nicht zum 'Studendepack' , aber wenn ich frei habe kann ich auch am Vormittag fahren. Wobei es bei mir dann mit dem Aufstehen nicht ganz so einfach ist (Langschläfer und so...) .


----------



## x-rossi (23. September 2010)

was für ein kackbaum vor dieser grandiosen kulisse.








Everstyle schrieb:


>


----------



## sipaq (23. September 2010)

Ich hätte spontan Lust heute Abend so ab 18.30 Uhr noch 'nen Nightride zu starten. Hat irgendwer Lust? Wenn ja, dann bitte SMS an mich (Null Eins Sieben Vier - Drei Eins Eins Vier Eins Sieben Vier)


----------



## erbchen (23. September 2010)

Hat jemand Lust Morgen gegen 9 Uhr zu starten?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Milass (23. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Tsja, das frage ich mich gerade auch...
> 
> *Also, wer kommt morgen zur full moon tour mit???*
> 
> ...



@ Eweryst

Hab leider nicht ins Forum geguckt, wäre sehr gern mitgekommen.

Ich habe mir gerade für Sonntag 2 frische Rocket rons mit jeweils 100ml ! milch zurecht gemacht - ich glaube den Nicknamen Milkymike werde ich erstmal behalten


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. September 2010)

Ich kenn da jemanden, der hat 250ml pro Reifen drin. Die Messlatte liegt hoch


----------



## sipaq (24. September 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade für Sonntag 2 frische Rocket rons mit jeweils 100ml ! milch zurecht gemacht - ich glaube den Nicknamen Milkymike werde ich erstmal behalten


Warum holst Du Dir nicht einen etwas pannenfesteren Reifen und sparst Dir die (teure) Milch?


----------



## DBate (24. September 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Warum holst Du Dir nicht einen etwas pannenfesteren Reifen und sparst Dir die (teure) Milch?



Racer fahren doch keinen Fat Albert - die 'flicken' lieber  .

Ach ja, der Winter kann übrigens kommen! Gestern kam mein Flaschenakku endlich an, damit können die Nightrides meinetwegen noch länger werden als im letzten Jahr. Den rot leuchtenden Button an meiner Lupine werde ich damit wohl nicht mehr sehen .

Und ein paar fette Winterschuhe habe ich mir auch noch gegönnt - die vom letzten Jahr sind wohl eher etwas für die Übergangszeit.

Ein letztes noch, ein kleiner Reminder falls jemand im Winter fahren möchte, und noch keine Spikes hat; Am besten jetzt schon kaufen. Im letzten Jahr hatten dann zur kalten Jahreszeit die meisten Händler massive 'Lieferschwierigkeiten'...

So, genug gelabert.

Schöne Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (24. September 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Ein letztes noch, ein kleiner Reminder falls jemand im Winter fahren möchte, und noch keine Spikes hat; Am besten jetzt schon kaufen. Im letzten Jahr hatten dann zur kalten Jahreszeit die meisten Händler massive 'Lieferschwierigkeiten'...



Im Tech Talk gibts auch einen aktuellen Thread zu Spikereifen in dem man sich über erhältliche Modelle informieren kann.


----------



## HelixBonus (24. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich kenn da jemanden, der hat 250ml pro Reifen drin. Die Messlatte liegt hoch



Üble Nachrede!!! Nach dem Reifenwechsel sind es tatsächlich nur noch 80 pro Rad und das hat in den Alpen gereicht. Jetzt gluckert es auch nicht mehr so seltsam beim Fahren! 

@Sipaq: Weil Milch rockt....einen ordentlichen Riss in der Karkasse trotz nur 80 ml tadellos geflickt hat (Zeugen vorhanden ) und insgesamt seeehr leicht ist! Außerdem ist das Zeug nicht teuer wenn man keine ganze Flasche reinkippt (hüstel...). Nur der Reifenwechsel ist nicht sonderlich angenehm.


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. September 2010)

Schläuche können auch teuer sein..*hust*
Wem die Verschleißkosten zu hoch sind, der sollte konsequenterweise ein Rad wie meines fahren und trotz Starrgabel 13kg den Berg hochtreten


----------



## Bergziege. (24. September 2010)

Also, ich hatte diese Jahr, bislang einen Platten, am Treckingrad........
Aber wie sieht es am Sonntag aus, jemand Lust seine Milch oder Schläuche zu testen.


----------



## sipaq (25. September 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @Sipaq: Weil Milch rockt....einen ordentlichen Riss in der Karkasse trotz nur 80 ml tadellos geflickt hat (Zeugen vorhanden ) und insgesamt seeehr leicht ist! Außerdem ist das Zeug nicht teuer wenn man keine ganze Flasche reinkippt (hüstel...). Nur der Reifenwechsel ist nicht sonderlich angenehm.


Reifenschäden scheinen bei Dir ja auch nicht das Problem zu sein, was man so hört.


----------



## HelixBonus (26. September 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Reifenschäden scheinen bei Dir ja auch nicht das Problem zu sein, was man so hört.



Ich wünschte, sie wären es....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Kann das sein das du noch gerufen hast?


Yep, habe ich. Nächstes Mal...

Ich bin gestern mittags spontan in den Taunus gefahren. War schon echt krass, wie viele Wanderer unterwegs gewesen sind. Ich habe aus Spaß die einfach mitgezählt, bei knapp 60 habe ich aufgehört. Dabei habe ich nur die Leute auf den Wegen gezählt, sprich die Spots habe ich ausgelassen. Ich schätze, dass ich am Ende locker 100 Leuten begegnet bin. UND, aufgepasst, mit niemanden Ärger hatte!!! 

Naja, die Wege waren teilweise sehr schmierig, ich bin auch zum Teil auch ziemlich beschi$$ene Linie gefahren, irgendwie wollte alles nicht so Recht. Am Ende dann doch noch ein paar Klassiker gefahren, hier alles geklappt und dann war die Welt auch in Ordnung. Platt war ich auf alle Fälle; nach Buchholzweg von unten, über Rotes Kreuz, Rodelbahn bis zum kl. Feldi... egal.

Mittwoch night ride???

E.


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Mittwoch night ride???



Wenn die Chinesen schnell genug sind  Aber ich glaubs leider nicht.


----------



## DerTitan (27. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Mittwoch night ride???
> 
> E.


 
Wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei !


----------



## DBate (27. September 2010)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei !



Wie, 'wenns nicht regnet'?!? Hatte letzte Woche nicht den Eindruck, dass Du aus Zucker bist...


----------



## DerTitan (27. September 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Wie, 'wenns nicht regnet'?!? Hatte letzte Woche nicht den Eindruck, dass Du aus Zucker bist...



Regen geht gar nicht, ekelhaft !:kotz:


----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2010)

Möchte noch jemand eine "WENN-DANN-BEDINGUNG" aufstellen?!? komm mir vor wie im Excel-Kurs


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. September 2010)

Ich mach gleich ne Google-Tabelle auf und verschick Einladungen


----------



## TRB (27. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> komm mir vor wie im Excel-Kurs



der war nicht schlecht!


----------



## x-rossi (27. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wenn die Chinesen schnell genug sind  Aber ich glaubs leider nicht.


wehe, wenn du auch nur einen kratzer in meine tesla machst


----------



## Everstyle (29. September 2010)

Nach den ganzen WENN-DANNs, mit wem kann mein Brain-Excel heute Abend bei der *dreiviertel/abnehmend moon tour* rechnen?

Wie immer gilt: Mitfahrt auf eigene Gefahr, Helmpflicht, Lichtpflicht, Tempo LVL 2, technische Wege abwärts inbegriffen. Start 1800, Parkplatz Hohemark, Dauer 3-4 Std. Ach ja, Pausen sind möglich 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. Akkus aufladen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (29. September 2010)

Bin heute leider immer noch nicht vollständig gesund und daher fahre ich heute nicht mit, trotz rossis ehrenswertem Angebot. Wünsch euch viel Spaß und net ganz so viel Regen!


----------



## DBate (29. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen WENN-DANNs, mit wem kann mein Brain-Excel heute Abend bei der *dreiviertel/abnehmend moon tour* rechnen?



Dabei.


----------



## Everstyle (29. September 2010)

Sieht ja schon fast nach nem Lupine Light Dinner for Two...


----------



## Marko S (29. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Sieht ja schon fast nach nem Lupine Light Dinner for Two...



Meine Hope will aber auch mitspielen, dann mach ich halt den Aufpasser für den Anstand und so.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Everstyle (29. September 2010)

Ok, alles klar. Wir werden aber 5-10Miin später da sein. Wir fahren von zu Hause los...


----------



## Marko S (29. September 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ok, alles klar. Wir werden aber 5-10Miin später da sein. Wir fahren von zu Hause los...



Das habe ich leider nicht mehr gelesen und bin dann 18:08 bei Karsten mitgefahren, dachte Ihr kommt nicht.
Na ja leider wieder dumm gelaufen, aber ihr hattet sicher auch euren Spaß von wegen Dinner for Two... .

Bist die Tage

Marko


----------



## Everstyle (30. September 2010)

Tsja, da sind wir wohl zu lahm gewesen, wir waren nämlich erst um 18:13 am Startpunkt... nächstes Mal 

Gestern war es abwärts ziemlich schwierig zu fahren. Alles extrem rutschig, überall nur "Schmierseife" und die Wurzel-Combos extrem gefährlich. Bin auf einer Passage gleich mehrfach aber noch glücklich vom Rad gestiegen. Wirklich nix ernstes, aber das hat mir dann als Hinweis gereicht. So sind wir ziemlich easy going durch den Wald gefahren. Dafür war die "Nachts-im-Wald-bei-Nebel-Atmosphäre" ziemlich geil. Ich freue mich auf das nächste Mal...

E.


----------



## TRB (2. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Gestern war es abwärts ziemlich schwierig zu fahren. Alles extrem rutschig, überall nur "Schmierseife" und die Wurzel-Combos extrem gefährlich.



ja, so kams mir gesternmittag ebenfalls vor. ich persönlich find das aber gut weil man da fahrtechnisch doch einiges dazu lernt und extrem aufpassen muss welchen weg man wählt und nicht über alles drüber brettert. 

ich bin gestern nur hoch zum feldberg und hinten wieder runter, danach deinen hometrail in richtung nach hause... 

fährt denn jemand morgenfrüh?


----------



## Milass (3. Oktober 2010)

Wenn mein neues Bike bis Mittwoch da ist, wäre ich bei nem Nightride dabei! Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (3. Oktober 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> Wenn mein neues Bike bis Mittwoch da ist, wäre ich bei nem Nightride dabei! Wer ist noch dabei?


Was gibts denn Neues??? Die Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch sind zur Zeit gut, ich denke, ich werde fahren. 

Heute im Taunus war übrigens perfektes Wetter! Wir waren aber zu Fuss unterwegs. Dafür zwei richtig coole Spots für Maronenpilze gefunden, d. h. gleich gibts Maronenpilzsuppe  

Guten Start in die Woche...

E.


----------



## DBate (3. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Guten Start in die Woche...
> 
> E.



Apropos guter Start in die Woche... fährt jemand evtl. schon Montag oder Dienstag?


----------



## Marko S (4. Oktober 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Apropos guter Start in die Woche... fährt jemand evtl. schon Montag oder Dienstag?



am Dienstag könnte ich um 16:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.
Bin heute auch im Taunus gewesen, super Wetter aber eine Schlammschlacht war es trotzdem.
Was ein Glück das ich mein Scapin auf Winterbereifung umgebaut habe.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Oktober 2010)

Für Dienstag wär ich auch zu haben, ab 16 Uhr aber nicht lang. Solange man eben kein Licht brauch, meins is noch unterwegs.


----------



## DBate (4. Oktober 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> am Dienstag könnte ich um 16:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Marko



Dienstag 1600 klingt gut. Wie sieht's aus Marko, fahren wir noch etwas länger weiter - also mit Licht?


----------



## DBate (4. Oktober 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Für Dienstag wär ich auch zu haben, ab 16 Uhr aber nicht lang. Solange man eben kein Licht brauch, meins is noch unterwegs.



'nen Exposure Lights 'Joystick' könnte ich Dir borgen - ist allerdings eher als Zweitlampe am Helm geeignet...

P.S. Und eine Sigma Pava könnte ich auch noch mitbringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (4. Oktober 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Dienstag 1600 klingt gut. Wie sieht's aus Marko, fahren wir noch etwas länger weiter - also mit Licht?



Können wir machen, ich packe die Beleuchtung ein.
Ich habe aber noch Bereitschaft, ihr beiden kommt ja zur Not auch ohne mich aus dem Wald zurück.
Aber da kommt ja meist nur eine Frage von meinen Kollegen und ich muss mal zwei Minuten Telefonieren.
Aber zur Sicherheit sendet mir doch per PM eure Handy Nr.

Bis Morgen
Marko


----------



## Everstyle (4. Oktober 2010)

Servus  ich lebe noch 

Wie siehts aus, könnt ihr den Statzeitpunkt ggfs. auch auf 1630 setzen??? Dann würde ich auch mitkommen.

Gruß

E.


----------



## DBate (4. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Servus  ich lebe noch
> 
> Wie siehts aus, könnt ihr den Statzeitpunkt ggfs. auch auf 1630 setzen??? Dann würde ich auch mitkommen.
> 
> ...



No objections your honor...


----------



## Marko S (4. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Servus  ich lebe noch
> 
> Wie siehts aus, könnt ihr den Statzeitpunkt ggfs. auch auf 1630 setzen??? Dann würde ich auch mitkommen.
> 
> ...



Von mir aus gern, aber was ist mit der Beleuchtung für faker?
Ich habe da nichts, auf der anderen Seite hätte man heute ohne weiteres bis 19:00 genügend Licht zum fahren gehabt.
Das sollte Morgen nichts anderes sein.
Wenn 16:30 für alle o.K. ist dann treffen wir uns um die Zeit, so sollten wir alle auf Minimum 2-2,5 Stunden ab Hohe Mark kommen.

Bis Morgen
Marko


----------



## DBate (4. Oktober 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Von mir aus gern, aber was ist mit der Beleuchtung für faker?
> Ich habe da nichts, auf der anderen Seite hätte man heute ohne weiteres bis 19:00 genügend Licht zum fahren gehabt.



Wie gesagt, ich habe für Faker eine Sigma Pava und 'nen Exposure Lights Joystick. Er muss nur bescheidsagen, dann bringe ich die beide mit...


----------



## Milass (4. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Was gibts denn Neues??? Die Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch sind zur Zeit gut, ich denke, ich werde fahren.
> 
> Heute im Taunus war übrigens perfektes Wetter! Wir waren aber zu Fuss unterwegs. Dafür zwei richtig coole Spots für Maronenpilze gefunden, d. h. gleich gibts Maronenpilzsuppe
> 
> ...



Hi,

Scott 899 solls werden, klappt aber doch nich mit Mittwoch, da ich zu tun hab!

Gruß und viel spaß


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Oktober 2010)

Hey, das Lichtproblem hat sich erledigt, ich muss dummerweise absagen  Neidisch bin ich ja schon auf euch.

Aber Mittwoch, wie siehts da aus? Da hab ich auf _jeden Fall_ Zeit und Lust.


----------



## Everstyle (5. Oktober 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> ...Scott 899 solls werden


Alter Verschalter, na das ist ja ein geiles TEIL!!! Dann bist du ja ein super Slimak 

So, werde heute die Bahn um 1551 nehmen, und bin dann kurz nach 1630 da. Licht nehme ich mit...


----------



## Marko S (5. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> So, werde heute die Bahn um 1551 nehmen, und bin dann kurz nach 1630 da. Licht nehme ich mit...



o.K. bis 16:30

Marko


----------



## DBate (5. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Alter Verschalter, na das ist ja ein geiles TEIL!!! Dann bist du ja ein super Slimak
> 
> So, werde heute die Bahn um 1551 nehmen, und bin dann kurz nach 1630 da. Licht nehme ich mit...



Sehen uns in der Bahn...(bin wahrscheinlich im letzten Wagen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (5. Oktober 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> Scott 899 solls werden, ...


frustkauf wegen den vielen tubless pannen


----------



## erbchen (5. Oktober 2010)

hi,

hat jemand von euch Lust und Zeit morgen früh ne Tour zu fahren?

Hab bis ca. 14.30 Uhr Zeit. 

Wäre super wenn sich jemand findet!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## TRB (5. Oktober 2010)

fahre diese woche leider nur sonntag. welche uhrzeit weiß ich allerdings noch nicht. jemand interesse?


----------



## x-rossi (5. Oktober 2010)

ich mach jetzt pause bis mitte november und fahre bis dahin nix mehr.


----------



## Milass (5. Oktober 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> frustkauf wegen den vielen tubless pannen



nene, mein razorblade rahmen ist kaputt und irgendein rahmen muss ja in seine fußstapfen treten 

apropo tubeless pannen, ich hatte auf den 108km 4 pannen und es ist schon sehr komfortabel wenn du nur warten musst bis das loch dicht ist!


----------



## DBate (5. Oktober 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich mach jetzt pause bis mitte november und fahre bis dahin nix mehr.



Zwangspause wg. Crash, oder wie? Hoffe nicht...


----------



## Everstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

Ach was, der KrossRossi fällt nur in den Winterschlaf... um dann im Frühjahr wieder zu jammern, wie schwer es ihm fällt seine Form wieder aufzubauen. 

Slimak, du bist immer noch eine Erklärung schuldig was mit dem Blade passiert ist. Warst du oder ein Hindernis zu stark für den Rahmen? 

Gestrige Runde war schon cool, hat Spaß gemacht. Ausserdem mal neue Wege kennen gelernt. Nur irgendwie habe ich jetzt seit gestern so ein fieppen im meinem Ohr... woher das wohl kommt???


----------



## x-rossi (6. Oktober 2010)

nene, alles im lot  seit november 2009 war ich permanent im sattel und jetzt brauche ein wenig abstand. war aber ein echt geiles bikejahr!


----------



## Everstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> nene, alles im lot  seit november 2009 war ich permanent im sattel und jetzt brauche ein wenig abstand. war aber ein echt geiles bikejahr!


Sag mal, mieft dein Sattel oder was?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht.

kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, denn erfahrungsgemäß genügt man sich ja immer selbst.


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Sag mal, mieft dein Sattel oder was?!?!



Deswegen sind doch versenkbare Sattelstütze erfunnden worden: Damit man beim bergabfahren mit der Nase nicht am eigenen Sattel schnüffeln muss


----------



## Marko S (6. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Gestrige Runde war schon cool, hat Spaß gemacht. Ausserdem mal neue Wege kennen gelernt. Nur irgendwie habe ich jetzt seit gestern so ein fieppen im meinem Ohr... woher das wohl kommt???



Da bist du nicht der einzige. Aber der Verursacher will ja nicht an seine Bremse ran, von wegen Bereitschaft und so. 
Wir nehmen uns beim nächsten mal am besten was für die Ohren mit.


----------



## DBate (6. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Nur irgendwie habe ich jetzt seit gestern so ein fieppen im meinem Ohr... woher das wohl kommt???





Marko S schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der einzige. Aber der Verursacher will ja nicht an seine Bremse ran, von wegen Bereitschaft und so.
> Wir nehmen uns beim nächsten mal am besten was für die Ohren mit.



Fiepen? Ich hab' keine Probleme damit. Aber so ein dumpfes Brummen im Hinterkopf hatte ich die Tour durch. War heute morgen weg, aber als ich die Beiträge hier gelesen habe kam es wieder. Muss wohl am 'Dummgesabbel' liegen .

Aber in einem muss ich mich ja anschliessen - nette Trails gestern .


----------



## TRB (7. Oktober 2010)

jemand erfahrungen gesammelt mit der kind shock i900 sattelstütze??? ich bin am überlegen die nächste woche an mein rad zu bauen, nachdem mir der x-rossi und der d-bate die vorteile einer hydraulisch absenkbaren sattelstütze vorgestellt hat.

und es ging mir letzte woche wieder extrem auf die nerven jedes mal anzuhalten und die sattelstütze runter zu drehen.


----------



## x-rossi (7. Oktober 2010)

die ks900i läuft bei mir problemlos seit juni. mittlerweile tendiere ich aber zur fernbedienbaren version. ein kabel mehr sieht zwar nicht so schön aus, die bedienung vom lenker aus ist aber sicherer/flowiger/schneller/komfortabler.

generell kann ich sie dir empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

habe die K950. Ich bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.
ich fahre sie seit ca. 800km. Bis jetzt konnte ich keine technischen Mängel
feststellen, trotz mehrmaligen ablegens...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## karsten13 (7. Oktober 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> jemand erfahrungen gesammelt mit der kind shock i900 sattelstütze???





x-rossi schrieb:


> die ks900i läuft bei mir problemlos seit juni.





erbchen schrieb:


> Bis jetzt konnte ich keine technischen Mängel
> feststellen



Moin,

ich mag zwar nicht mehr ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze fahren, allerdings habe ich mit der i900 ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht, was die technische Zuverlässigkeit betrifft.

Nr. 1: Nach einer Ausfahrt tiefe Riefen auf der Rückseite
Nr. 2: Nach 1 Monat tiefe Riefen auf der Rückseite
Nr. 3: Nach 5 Monaten seitliches Spiel (Sattel nach re/li 2 mm drehbar)
Nr. 4: Grad montiert ...

Ende Oktober sollte die RockShox rauskommen. Wenn Nr. 4 auch zickt, kann mich KindShock mal ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (8. Oktober 2010)

ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen, wie Karsten.. sehe das aber nicht sooo tragisch...

habe bei meiner ersten nach ner Woche Riefen gehabt.. die dann aber noch Monate gefahren.. und dann eingeschickt.. das Austauschteil habe ich kurz im Torque gefahren.. seitdem liegt sie in der Garage, weil ich mir die 950 gekauft hatte. Die läuft jetzt seit über einem Jahr problemlos... ganz leichtes seitliches Spiel.. aber nix wildes..

Wenn Du Interesse an der ausgetauschten und funktionierenden 900i hast.. einfach per pn melden ;-)


----------



## Everstyle (8. Oktober 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Wat? wer bist du denn???


----------



## x-rossi (8. Oktober 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Nr. 1: Nach einer Ausfahrt tiefe Riefen auf der Rückseite
> Nr. 2: Nach 1 Monat tiefe Riefen auf der Rückseite
> Nr. 3: Nach 5 Monaten seitliches Spiel (Sattel nach re/li 2 mm drehbar)
> Nr. 4: Grad montiert ...



nr 1: nach der ersten ausfahrt war bei mir nix
nr 2: nach 3 monaten noch immer nix
nr 3: habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen - die 1-2 mm spiel merkst du während der fahrt nicht (vielleicht habe ich es deswegen vergessen ...)
nr 4: ist das neue 2010er modell gewesen

dafür kaufe ich keine gabeln mehr bei fox, höchstens noch handschuhe von denen


----------



## DBate (8. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Wat? wer bist du denn???


----------



## Bergziege. (9. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen,

werde morgen ab 11 Uhr eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen.
Wer hat Lust mitzukommen.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Rampe (9. Oktober 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich mag zwar nicht mehr ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze fahren, allerdings habe ich mit der i900 ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht, was die technische Zuverlässigkeit betrifft.


Karsten nutzt das Ding aber auch Exzessiv, er hat nach jeder Ausfahrt Blasen am Bedienfinger.

Gruß
Rampe (ja mich gibt es auch noch)


----------



## Claudy (9. Oktober 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> ...er hat nach jeder Ausfahrt Blasen am Bedienfinger.



Die Blasen kommen woanders her 

Gruß Anke


----------



## Rampe (9. Oktober 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Die Blasen kommen woanders her



Klingt sehr interessant, klär mich mal auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (9. Oktober 2010)

off topic:





E.


----------



## Marko S (9. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle da hab ich auch was.





Gestern Abend am AK


----------



## TRB (9. Oktober 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> werde morgen ab 11 Uhr eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen.
> Wer hat Lust mitzukommen.
> ...



dabei! bin um 11 an der Hohemark.


----------



## Bergziege. (9. Oktober 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> dabei! bin um 11 an der Hohemark.


----------



## DerTitan (10. Oktober 2010)

Nach zweiwöchiger Erkältungspause konnte ich endlich heute mal wieder auf den Bock  Bei dem Wetter war aber echt mal die Hölle los ...

Wer hätte Zeit/Lust am Dienstag ab 16 Uhr HM zu starten? Würde gern das Wetter nutzen und früh Feierabend machen.
Mittwoch AWB bin ich auch dabei


----------



## TRB (10. Oktober 2010)

sehr schöne tour heute, vielen dank an jochen fürs guiden (auch nach steinbach und zurück an die u-bahn). 

danach noch die sattelstütze abgeholt bei chris. funktioniert bisher tadellos. hab zuhause noch ein wenig rumprobiert. freitagnachmittag geh ich ins gelände testen...


----------



## Milass (11. Oktober 2010)

Ob bis Mittwoch mein neues Bike steht weiß ich nich, daher die Frage: Wer wäre denn Freitag(früh)Sonntag(spät) bei ner längeren Runde dabei?

Braucht jemand ne XTR Gruppe (ohne Naben) und/oder ne SID World cup? Bitte PN schreiben, verkaufe auch einzeln.


----------



## DBate (11. Oktober 2010)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Nach zweiwöchiger Erkältungspause konnte ich endlich heute mal wieder auf den Bock  Bei dem Wetter war aber echt mal die Hölle los ...
> 
> Wer hätte Zeit/Lust am Dienstag ab 16 Uhr HM zu starten? Würde gern das Wetter nutzen und früh Feierabend machen.
> Mittwoch AWB bin ich auch dabei



1600 klingt gut, sollte dabei sein...


----------



## Nirolo (11. Oktober 2010)

Hey

bin um 1600 eventuell auch dabei. Meine Sattelklemme macht nur immer noch Faxen...
Wenn ich komme nehm ich die Bahn, die um 15:58 an der Hohemark is... Also braucht ihr nicht warten, wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (12. Oktober 2010)

Also, das Wochenende war ja was Wetter und Streckenverhältnisse anbetrifft absolut der Hammer!!! Die Temperaturen waren wirklich sehr mild bis teilweise frisch aber insgesamt angenehm und die Trails sehr trocken. So konnte ich am Sonntag mal wieder ordentlich die Trails rocken und ich habe auf alle Fälle (wohl angemerkt, wie immer bezogen auf meine persönliche bescheidene Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten) mein Bike ordentlich im Grenzbereich getestet. Fazit: mehr davon!!!

Wovon ich gerne in der Zukunft weniger haben wollen würde, das wären ziemlich bescheuerte Wanderer die entweder sich einem in den Weg stellen (auch wenn man mit 3Km/h entgegen kommt) oder sogar den Ellenbogen ausfahren und einen auf dem Trail vom Bike schubsen möchten. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der Typ einfach nur genervt war, nachdem ihm zuvor knapp 20 Biker entgegen gekommen sind (ich saß zuvor am Eingang des Trails und habe Pause gemacht, also konnte ich alles beobachten). Trotzdem, das ist einfach keine Art, so mit anderen umzugehen. Persönlich halte ich mich aus der ganzen "Feldberg-Diskussion" heraus, aber wenn ich zu diesem Thema gefragt werden würde, dann fällt mir nur ein Begriff dazu ein, und das ist *Rücksichtslosigkeit*! egal in welcher Richtung. 

In diesem Sinne GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

E.

p. s. bisher stelle ich mir dem Termin für Mittwoch um 1800 vor, wer noch?


----------



## DBate (12. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. bisher stelle ich mir dem Termin für Mittwoch um 1800 vor, wer noch?



Sollte passen.

Greets


----------



## DerTitan (12. Oktober 2010)

ok, dann heute 16 Uhr am Wanderschild HM. Ich warte bis 16.10 Uhr

@Everstyle: Am Sonntag war aber auch extrem viel los, hatte fast das Gefühl die Aufteilung Wanderer/Biker war 50:50 ;-)


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> p. s. bisher stelle ich mir dem Termin für Mittwoch um 1800 vor, wer noch?



zu ersterem: Jo da hast du recht. Ich bin immer mehr dazu verleitet zu off-Zeiten zu fahren. Freitag Mittag bin ich spontan los in den Taunus. Auf dem Weg zum Altkönig habe ich einen Mitstreiter gefunden, sehr lockerer und cooler Zeitgenosse aus Orschel!
Auf dem Alden dann selbst trafen wir Familie mit Gästen von außerhalb die sich da oben teils oberkörperfrei die Sonne auf den Bauch haben scheinen lassen  man war das heiß da oben.
Und auf dem Weg bergab noch mit einem alten Wanderer unterhalten der begeistert ist von uns Mountainbikern. Er selbst war in seinen jungen Jahren Extremklettern und bei wilden Hochskitouren.. 

..und am Wochenende spült "der Mob" in den Taunus und macht Stress  genau wie werktags in der Rushhour, wenn ich aus elektrisch betätigten Fenstern angepöbelt werde warum ich am Blechkarawanenstau einfach so dreist vorbeifahre 

Mittwoch mach ich diesmal vom Zoll und der deutschen Post abhängig  Die Hongkongianer confused sind aus dem Schneider.


----------



## Nirolo (12. Oktober 2010)

DerTitan schrieb:


> ok, dann heute 16 Uhr am Wanderschild HM. Ich warte bis 16.10 Uhr



Sehr schöne Tour 
Vielen Dank auch nochmal fürs "Panzer" fahren lassen


----------



## DerTitan (13. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. bisher stelle ich mir dem Termin für Mittwoch um 1800 vor, wer noch?


 
Sollte passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (13. Oktober 2010)

Nirolo schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour
> Vielen Dank auch nochmal fürs "Panzer" fahren lassen


 
Danke auch für das fahren mit nem MTB ohne Federung


----------



## sipaq (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hoffe Ihr kennt mich noch  Ich bin am WE mal wieder in FRA und hätte am Sonntag echt mal wieder Lust auf eine Taunus-Runde. Hätte irgendwer von Euch Lust da mitzukommen? Trails genug kenne ich ja (und neue lerne ich gern kennen), mangels ausreichenden Trainings dürften aber nicht mehr als 1000-1100hm bei mir drin sein. Starten würde ich gerne ab Hohemark so zwischen 10.00 und 10.30 Uhr.


----------



## Everstyle (13. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...


Wat? wer bist du denn???


----------



## DBate (13. Oktober 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Mittwoch mach ich diesmal vom Zoll und der deutschen Post abhängig  Die Hongkongianer confused sind aus dem Schneider.




Und, was sagen die Hongkong Chinesen ? Bist Du heute dabei?




sipaq schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr kennt mich noch  Ich bin am WE mal wieder in FRA und hätte am Sonntag echt mal wieder Lust auf eine Taunus-Runde. Hätte irgendwer von Euch Lust da mitzukommen? Trails genug kenne ich ja (und neue lerne ich gern kennen), mangels ausreichenden Trainings dürften aber nicht mehr als 1000-1100hm bei mir drin sein. Starten würde ich gerne ab Hohemark so zwischen 10.00 und 10.30 Uhr.



Er lebt noch - unglaublich! 
Also, wenn mein freundlicher Arbeitgeber mich so einsetzt wie tatsächlich geplant, dann sollte das am Sonntag klappen. Wobei die Uhrzeit natürlich echt der Killer für mich ist . Ich melde mich dann am Samstag noch einmal...


----------



## Marko S (13. Oktober 2010)

Wird ne kühle Angelegenheit bei 10C° heute Abend.
Wenn ich es Zeitlich hinbekomme stehe ich am Start.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## sipaq (13. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wat? wer bist du denn???


Karsten Double, allerdings ohne Blasen an der Hand.


----------



## Everstyle (13. Oktober 2010)

Hehe... auch nicht schlecht...

Ich möchte mich jedenfalls für die tolle Tour bedanken Herr S. Coole Trails, angenehmes Tempo, neue Ideen  

Gruß

E.style


----------



## Marko S (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich fand es heute auch Super, nette Gruppe, es gab keine großen Verzögerungen an den Trail, keine Stürze, kein Defekte und das Wetter war ja auch bestens. 
Ach und Danke an Dennis für das Trail- Coaching in Königstein, das hätte ich so nicht hinbekommen. 

Gute Nacht
Marko


----------



## Mitchelizzer (14. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,

Hat einer oder mehrere Lust auf Nachtbiken am Uetliberg ?? 

bitte melden...

cruzz

Mitch


----------



## Everstyle (14. Oktober 2010)

Mitchelizzer schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Hat einer oder mehrere Lust auf Nachtbiken am Uetliberg ??
> 
> ...


Ehmmm... hast du dich "verlaufen" oder gibt es einen zweiten Uetliberg in der Frankfurt/Main Region?!?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (14. Oktober 2010)

Also die Tour gestern war echt spitze - vielen Dank an Marko und Dennis; viele neue Trails, die ich noch gar nicht kannte .

Sorry nochmal für meinen Einbruch. Auf der Fahrt nach Hause ging dann gar nichts mehr, ich glaube so lange habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gebraucht. Keine Ahnung, was da passiert ist .

Nun denn, bis demnächst,
DBate


----------



## DerTitan (14. Oktober 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich fand es heute auch Super, nette Gruppe, es gab keine großen Verzögerungen an den Trail, keine Stürze, kein Defekte und das Wetter war ja auch bestens.
> Ach und Danke an Dennis für das Trail- Coaching in Königstein, das hätte ich so nicht hinbekommen.
> 
> Gute Nacht
> Marko


 
War mal für mich eine ganz andere Tour so ganz ohne Feldberg/Altkönig, mal schauen ob ich die Strecke in meine Hirn gespeichert habe, würde ich gern nochmal abfahren  Aufgefallen ist mir, daß mein Panzer mich Trails bergauf doch nett fordert


----------



## Mitchelizzer (14. Oktober 2010)

jep falsches Forum ;-)  hihi

aber den Feldberg kenne ich auch

Gruss

Mitch


----------



## sipaq (14. Oktober 2010)

Okay, soweit ich das sehe ist bislang DBate mit Status "vielleicht" am Sonntag dabei und sonst keiner. Gibts sonst noch Mitfahrwillige/Opfer?


----------



## DerTitan (14. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Okay, soweit ich das sehe ist bislang DBate mit Status "vielleicht" am Sonntag dabei und sonst keiner. Gibts sonst noch Mitfahrwillige/Opfer?



ich melde mich auch mal...!


----------



## TRB (14. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Okay, soweit ich das sehe ist bislang DBate mit Status "vielleicht" am Sonntag dabei und sonst keiner. Gibts sonst noch Mitfahrwillige/Opfer?



melde mich ebenfalls mal recht langsam...mal schauen was das wochenende so bringt. morgenmittag will ich mich mal so für 2 stündchen in den sattel schwingen, wenns samstagabend nicht zu spät wird und die herzdame mitspielt dann können wirs mal angehen


----------



## Milass (14. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Okay, soweit ich das sehe ist bislang DBate mit Status "vielleicht" am Sonntag dabei und sonst keiner. Gibts sonst noch Mitfahrwillige/Opfer?



Sonntag sollte bei mir auch klappen, um wieviel uhr ist Start? Ich glaube vor 2 läuft bei mir gar nix.


----------



## DBate (14. Oktober 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich fand es heute auch Super, nette Gruppe, es gab keine großen Verzögerungen an den Trail, keine Stürze, kein Defekte und das Wetter war ja auch bestens.
> Ach und Danke an Dennis für das Trail- Coaching in Königstein, das hätte ich so nicht hinbekommen.
> 
> Gute Nacht
> Marko



Von der Tour gestern hat nicht zufällig jemand den GPS Track? Dennis (Falls Du hier mitliest, glaube Du hattest ein GPS dabei??)?


----------



## Everstyle (14. Oktober 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Von der Tour gestern hat nicht zufällig jemand den GPS Track? Dennis (Falls Du hier mitliest, glaube Du hattest ein GPS dabei??)?


Brauchst du nicht, du hattest mich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (14. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht, du hattest mich dabei...



Und wenn ich mal ohne Dich unterwegs bin? Ich weiss, alleine der Gedanke ist schon fast ketzerisch, aber für den Fall das...


----------



## Marko S (14. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht, du hattest mich dabei...



Du hast wohl heimlich mitgeschnitten, ich dachte das mit der Spionage hätte ich 1989 hinter mir gelassen 

DBate mich hast du doch auch noch


----------



## sipaq (15. Oktober 2010)

Ok, ich halte mal fest:


Fix dabei: DerTitan
Vielleicht dabei: DBate, TRB
Nicht dabei, da zu früh: Milass (ich will gegen 10.30 Uhr los)
Dann würde ich sagen, dass wir das jetzt einfach mal so festhalten und am Sonntag um 10.30 Uhr an der Hohemark starten. TRB und DBate haben ja meine Handynummer. @DerTitan: Kannst Du mir Deine bitte noch per PN zuschicken?


----------



## Bergziege. (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin sipaq,

Sonntag 10:30 Uhr, da bin ich dabei.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## DerTitan (15. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> @DerTitan: Kannst Du mir Deine bitte noch per PN zuschicken?



Du hast ne PM..! Bin dann Sonntag um 10.30 HM, Wetter soll eigentlich ganz gut werden. Vielleicht nen bissi frisch Wie lange hast du vor zu fahren ?


----------



## sipaq (15. Oktober 2010)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Du hast ne PM..! Bin dann Sonntag um 10.30 HM, Wetter soll eigentlich ganz gut werden. Vielleicht nen bissi frisch Wie lange hast du vor zu fahren ?


Super und Du hast darauf eine Antwort. Frisch soll es werden, ca. 6° bis 9°C. Fahren wollte ich mindestens so 3-4 Stunden inkl. Pausen, wenn mehr geht gerne auch noch ein Stündchen länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (15. Oktober 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Moin sipaq,
> 
> Sonntag 10:30 Uhr, da bin ich dabei.


Hey Jochen!

Klasse! Freu mich.


----------



## DBate (15. Oktober 2010)

Marko S schrieb:
			
		

> DBate mich hast du doch auch noch



Das stimmt wohl, aber ab und an bin ich ja auch alleine unterwegs . Du weisst nicht zufällig, ob Dennis 'nen Nick im Forum hat? Dann würd' ich ihm mal eine PM schicken.

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## DerTitan (15. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Fahren wollte ich mindestens so 3-4 Stunden inkl. Pausen, wenn mehr geht gerne auch noch ein Stündchen länger.



Perfekt...


----------



## Rampe (15. Oktober 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, aber ab und an bin ich ja auch alleine unterwegs . Du weisst nicht zufällig, ob Dennis 'nen Nick im Forum hat? Dann würd' ich ihm mal eine PM schicken.



Hier der Nick von Dennis:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=138573

Gruß
Stefan

PS.: komme Sonntag vielleicht auch, aber nur bei einigermaßen passablen Wetterbedingungen, da ich Samstag schon mit GC unterwegs bin.


----------



## DBate (16. Oktober 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Hier der Nick von Dennis:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=138573
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Super, vielen Dank. 

Sonntag mache ich auch vom Wetter abhängig. Jetzt muss ich erst einmal schlafen...


----------



## sipaq (17. Oktober 2010)

Super, keine Absagen. Dann bis morgen...


----------



## DBate (17. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Super, keine Absagen. Dann bis morgen...



Nicht ganz. Muss leider passen. Wünsche Euch viel Spass.

Bis die Tage,
D.


----------



## Bergziege. (17. Oktober 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Muss leider passen. Wünsche Euch viel Spass.
> 
> Bis die Tage,
> D.



Bitte hier immer den Grund einer Absage oder nicht erscheinens Angeben. Oder ne gute Ausrede.


----------



## TRB (17. Oktober 2010)

mir ist das Wetter aktuell noch zu unbeständug und warte erstmal ab. werde mich dann eher gegen mittag raus trauen...okay, ich gebs zu, hab verpennt


----------



## Everstyle (17. Oktober 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> mir ist das Wetter aktuell noch zu unbeständug und warte erstmal ab. werde mich dann eher gegen mittag raus trauen...okay, ich gebs zu, hab verpennt


hehe.... hätte ich jetzt auch bei dem Wetter oben gesagt... 1°, 22Km/h Wind, leichter Schneefall heute morgen um 0800 und 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit 

Wir werden jetzt gleich die 7° und den 18Km/h Wind am Mainufer testen...

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (17. Oktober 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Bitte hier immer den Grund einer Absage oder nicht erscheinens Angeben. Oder ne gute Ausrede.



Habe verschlafen, das Wetter kann ich nicht als Ausrede geltent machen da ich gestern schon bei Dauerregen unterwegs war.


----------



## sipaq (17. Oktober 2010)

Da DerTitan heute krankheitsbedingt auch nicht konnte sind Bergziege und ich heute allein los.

Insgesamt nichts wildes: 33km ohne Regen ueber die Gickelsburg und die Saalburg hoch zum Sandplacken und dann ueber Japaner und Lindenberg wieder runter. Am Ende waren das aber doch 850hm und (zumindest fuer mich) eindeutig genug. Meine Kondition ist mangels Training nicht mehr das, was sie mal war.

Danke an Bergziege fuer die neuen Trails an der Gickelsburg und an alle der Hinweis, dass man sich spaetestens jetzt warm anziehen sollte. Bei uns lagen die Temperaturen heute immer zwischen 3 und 6 Grad. Brrrr


----------



## DBate (17. Oktober 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Bitte hier immer den Grund einer Absage oder nicht erscheinens Angeben. Oder ne gute Ausrede.



Akuter Schlafmangel und gestörter Schlafrhythmus aufgrund ständiger Reisen durch verschiedene Zeitzonen . Sorry...


----------



## TRB (17. Oktober 2010)

im Gegensatz zu Freitag, wo ich auf gefahren war, wars heute richtig ekelhaft zu fahren. Alles viel zu rutschig und zu nass. Man musste wirklich ziemlich aufpassen. Zwischen dickem Baum und Fuchstanz noch wartool getroffen und mit Ihm dann auf den Altkönig gependelt. Hinter uns ist ein anderer Biker noch auf dem Weg zum Altkönig gestürzt. Wir sind dann vom Altkönig den obersten Teil Viktoriatrail runter und dann queerfeldein den grünen Punkt? runter. Ging bergab sehr nett voran. Die Sattelstütze ist toll, ich will nciht mehr ohne....

Hoch bin ich klassisch über Emminghaushütte, an der weißen Mauer vorbei (Freitag noch gefahren, heute wollte ich mir das nicht antun) und dann hoch zur dicken Baum Kreuzung. 

Insgemsamt ein schöner Ritt, allerdings war ich ein wenig zu dünn angezogen.


----------



## Everstyle (17. Oktober 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Akuter Schlafmangel und gestörter Schlafrhythmus aufgrund ständiger Reisen durch verschiedene Zeitzonen . Sorry...


Komm hör auf, wie heisst die Kleine... 

Tsja, der Taunus wird jetzt echt ungemütlich. So richtig Laust auf AWB am Mittwoch habe ich im Moment noch nicht, insbesondere weil die Wettervorhersage nicht zu freundlich ist... Schneefall, sag ich nur...

Mit Mainufer hatten wir jedenfalls Glück, Dauerrückenwind bis nach Wiesbaden  und 8° die ganze Zeit. Dann ordentlich Kuchen gegessen und Kaffee getrunken. Zurück ging es nur bis Hochheim hier haben wir den Bahn-Joker gezogen. Am Ende waren es etwas mehr als 70Km und paar Hm, was uns für die Jahreszeit auf alle Fälle gereicht hat. 

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

E.


----------



## Bergziege. (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich fands heute gar nicht so schlecht zum Biken. Die Apfelsaftschorle in meinen Trinkflaschen ist schön kalt geblieben.
AWB am Mittwoch geht bei mir leider nicht, da habe ich Dienst.
Ansonsten Euch hier allen ne gute Woche, bis denne,

Jochen


----------



## Marko S (17. Oktober 2010)

Wer hätte denn morgen Lust auf ne Runde im Taunus?
Das Wetter wird ja gut und das werde ich nutzen.

Marko


----------



## DerTitan (18. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Da DerTitan heute krankheitsbedingt auch nicht konnte sind Bergziege und ich heute allein los.


 
Jap, sry aber ich setze jetzt erstmal aus bis meine Rachengeschichte auskuriert ist. Sonst wird das noch chronisch


----------



## sipaq (18. Oktober 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu Freitag, wo ich auf gefahren war, wars heute richtig ekelhaft zu fahren. Alles viel zu rutschig und zu nass. Man musste wirklich ziemlich aufpassen.


Ich fand eigentlich, dass es ganz gut ging und das, obwohl meine Reifen vorne wie hinten inzwischen ziemlich weit runter sind. Man muss halt generell jetzt ein bisschen mehr aufpassen und Sachen wie HS-Pfad sind natürlich nach einem Regenguss wie am Samstag nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. 



TRB schrieb:


> Insgesamt ein schöner Ritt, allerdings war ich ein wenig zu dünn angezogen.


Da musst Du echt aufpassen. Ist wirklich frisch jetzt (aktuell 1,3°C auf dem großen Feldi).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (18. Oktober 2010)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Jap, sry aber ich setze jetzt erstmal aus bis meine Rachengeschichte auskuriert ist. Sonst wird das noch chronisch


Kein Ding. Mit Krankheit fahren ist eh blöd.


----------



## TRB (18. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich fand eigentlich, dass es ganz gut ging und das, obwohl meine Reifen vorne wie hinten inzwischen ziemlich weit runter sind. Man muss halt generell jetzt ein bisschen mehr aufpassen und Sachen wie HS-Pfad sind natürlich nach einem Regenguss wie am Samstag nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.
> 
> 
> Da musst Du echt aufpassen. Ist wirklich frisch jetzt (aktuell 1,3°C auf dem großen Feldi).



yup, die Gore Winterhose liegt für Freitag parat...


----------



## DBate (18. Oktober 2010)

So, geschafft... ich falle für die nächsten anderthalb Wochen für's Biken aus - zumindest hier .

Aktuell sieht man Rad so aus:





bzw. so:





Greets,
DBate


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Oktober 2010)

Und wo gehts diesmal hin?
Ich fliege im Geiste hinterher


----------



## Claudy (18. Oktober 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> So, geschafft... ich falle für die nächsten anderthalb Wochen für's Biken aus - zumindest hier .
> 
> Aktuell sieht man Rad so aus:
> 
> ...



Moin David,

hab die gleiche Tasche...hätte sie aber lieber in "bunt" 

Viel Spaß im Urlaub - wohin fliegst du!?

Grüße Anke


----------



## DBate (18. Oktober 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Und wo gehts diesmal hin?
> Ich fliege im Geiste hinterher






Claudy schrieb:


> Moin David,
> 
> hab die gleiche Tasche...hätte sie aber lieber in "bunt"
> 
> ...



Fliege Samstag nach Spanien; Sierra Nevada. Eine Woche lang nur bergab .

Sach mal Anke, bist Du mit der Tasche zufrieden? Nutze die zum ersten mal, bin gespannt ob die hält (insbesondere ob die Bremscheiben unbeschädigt bleiben...). Mal sehen.

Morgen geht's aber nochmal arbeiten .

Nun denn, mache bestimmt ein paar Bilder für Euch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Oktober 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Fliege Samstag nach Spanien; Sierra Nevada. Eine Woche lang nur bergab .


Ich erinner mich. Welche Reifen hast du nun gewählt?



DBate schrieb:


> Morgen geht's aber nochmal arbeiten .


Ich würd jetzt auch gern Geld für nen Flug nach Spanien kriegen


----------



## DBate (18. Oktober 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich. Welche Reifen hast du nun gewählt?



Vorne Maxxis Minion 26x2.5 in der 3c Mischung, hinten in der 60a Mischung. Ich bin gespannt wie die halten. Auf jeden Fall sind die sackschwer...


----------



## Claudy (18. Oktober 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Fliege Samstag nach Spanien; Sierra Nevada. Eine Woche lang nur bergab .
> 
> Sach mal Anke, bist Du mit der Tasche zufrieden? Nutze die zum ersten mal, bin gespannt ob die hält (insbesondere ob die Bremscheiben unbeschädigt bleiben...). Mal sehen.
> 
> ...



Habe in der Tasche nur mein RR durch die Gegend geschubst...um die Verpackung hatte sich der Scheffkoch gekümmert. Die Tasche schiebt sich super und das Rädsche hatte weder Kratzer noch Macken. Hab das Ding mit vielen Kleidungsstücken und weiteren Mädchenkram befüllt. Evtl. hat das geholfen .
Dir eine schöne Zeit in Spanien. Bin gestern aus dem Vinschgau zurück gekommen. Schön wars und noch richtig gutes Wetter .
Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## wartool (19. Oktober 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße Anke




Es leeeeebt


----------



## sipaq (19. Oktober 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Bin gestern aus dem Vinschgau zurück gekommen. Schön wars und noch richtig gutes Wetter .


Bin neidisch. Wobei man über das Testival in Latsch (da wart ihr doch, oder?) ja nicht nur positives liest. Wie ich Dich/Euch kenne, gehört ihr aber sicher nicht zu den schwarzen Schafen.


----------



## Everstyle (19. Oktober 2010)

Latsch ist schon ziemlich geil, das muss ich sagen. Artikel? Tsja, Stichwort Rücksichtslosigkeit...

Will jemand eigentlich morgen fahren?


----------



## x-rossi (19. Oktober 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Vorne Maxxis Minion 26x2.5 in der 3c Mischung, hinten in der 60a Mischung. Ich bin gespannt wie die halten. Auf jeden Fall sind die sackschwer...


gute wahl, ... und gute reise


----------



## karsten13 (20. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Latsch ist schon ziemlich geil, das muss ich sagen.



Du hast es so gewollt 






















Mehr davon gibt's hier.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Will jemand eigentlich morgen fahren?



eigentlich ja ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (20. Oktober 2010)

Nun, die Begeisterung für eine AWB-Runde heute hält sich echt in Grenzen  Ich werde von daher zu Hause bleiben...

Gruß

E.

p. s. wie immer seeeehr geile Bilder Karsten!!!


----------



## karsten13 (21. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Nun, die Begeisterung für eine AWB-Runde heute hält sich echt in Grenzen  Ich werde von daher zu Hause bleiben...



bin auch nicht mehr raus ...

Aber: Hab mich grad mit Rampe verabredet, das Wetter muss man nutzen 
Wer mit mag: 18:30 Hohemark.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (21. Oktober 2010)

bin morgen ab 15:58 für 2 bis 2 1/2 stündchen im taunus...


----------



## Everstyle (22. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

hat irgendjemand Lust am SA/SO eine paar Jungs aus Holland für 4/5 Stunden durch den Taunus zu führen? Startpunkt wie immer Hohemark, Uhrzeit so gegen 1030, Tempo lvl 1,5/2, technisch S1 (wobei bei dem Wetter eh schwierig ist über Trails zu fahren). 

Ich habe mir irgendwie am Mi/Do einen grippalen Infekt geholt und kann jetzt nirgendwohin fahren... 

Gruß

E.

p. s. achja, das ist eine reine Spaßveranstaltung auf freiwilliger Basis!


----------



## TRB (22. Oktober 2010)

so, zurück vom feldberg und vom altkönig. gute 2 stunden gefahren, temperaturen aufgrund neuer winterjacke, langarmtrikot und winterhose vollkommen akzeptabel. fast ein wenig zu warm. nur für die füße muss ich mir noch überziehschuhe kaufen. und endlich eine lampe. die hope kommt spätestens nächsten monat dran.

zur tour, wie immer emminghaushütte, weiße mauer, dicker baum, feldberg, x-trail, fuchstanztrail, altkönig, viktoriatrail und dann oben am viktoriatrail links abgebogen zwischen so engen kleinen tannen durch und irgend wann dann unten auf dem arbeiterweg rausgekommen. keine ahnung wie der trail heißt. 

gestört hat mich bei den nassen wurzeln und steinen ein wenig, das mir im unteren teil der weißen mauer das vorderrad weggerutscht ist und ich auf der seite lag. ich war schon echt stolz auf mich da ich den oberen groben teil ohne absteigen und sturz hinter mich gebracht hatte und ann das. ich hätt mich uffreche kenne....so ein mist, einmal kurz unkonzentriert und dann das. aber ansonsten bin ich prima gefahren 

jetzt will ich sonntagmittag gegen 3 nochmal raus, so fern es nicht regnet. mal schauen was ich da fahren werde...


----------



## Marko S (23. Oktober 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat irgendjemand Lust am SA/SO eine paar Jungs aus Holland für 4/5 Stunden durch den Taunus zu führen? Startpunkt wie immer Hohemark, Uhrzeit so gegen 1030, Tempo lvl 1,5/2, technisch S1 (wobei bei dem Wetter eh schwierig ist über Trails zu fahren).
> 
> ...



Na dann gute Besserung!

Ich würde deinen Holländern schon gern die Panoramatrails und Wege zeigen, aber ich bin leider auch mindestens die nächsten drei Wochen Außergefecht gesetzt.

Bis die Tage
Marko


----------



## TRB (24. Oktober 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Na dann gute Besserung!
> 
> Ich würde deinen Holländern schon gern die Panoramatrails und Wege zeigen, aber ich bin leider auch mindestens die nächsten drei Wochen Außergefecht gesetzt.
> 
> ...



drei Wochen? Sturz?

*******, bei mir wirds heute leider nichtd mehr. bin um 14 Uhr noch zum Essen eingeladen. das wird heute leider nichts mehr....


----------



## wartool (24. Oktober 2010)

sodele ich mach mich gleich mal zu ner kurzen Runde auf, bevor sich heute Mittag der Wanzt vollgeschlagen wird  evtl sieht man sich!

Marko.. was ist los? ich hoffe, nichts schlimmes?


----------



## Bergziege. (25. Oktober 2010)

An alle die nicht krank sind und Mittwoch und Donnerstag Zeit haben.
Habe da frei  und suche Mitfahrer. Bin natürlich auch beim AWB am Mittwoch dabei.


----------



## Marko S (25. Oktober 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> drei Wochen? Sturz?



nein war eine geplante Arbeitsunfähigkeit, hat nichts mit meinen Hobbys zu tun.
Ist auch nichts dramatisches, nur Sport geht halt die nächste Zeit nicht.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Oktober 2010)

Oha, gute Besserung!

Ich hätt am Mittwoch tierisch Lust wieder mal zu fahren, aber es klappt wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn doch, meld ich mich kurzfristig, Herr Bergziege 
Hab wegen dem Umzug noch viel um die Ohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (26. Oktober 2010)

Wann kommt denn der Dbate wieder, von dem brauch ich die Lampe für potentielle Nightrides. Am WE wird ja auch noch die Uhr umgestellt


----------



## Bergziege. (27. Oktober 2010)

Ist aber ruhig hier.  Sollte sich bis 14 Uhr heute niemand zum AWB anmelden, fahre ich heute nachmittag und komme nicht zum Treff.


----------



## sipaq (27. Oktober 2010)

Hat irgendwer am Samstag vormittag Lust ein bißchen biken zu gehen. Ich würde vorzugsweise gern recht früh losfahren, damit ich anschließend noch was vom Tag habe. Es kann also gerne schon um 9.00 Uhr losgehen, wenns nicht anders geht auch später.

Die Wettervorhersage ist auf jeden Fall gut:
- wetter.de sagt wolkig bei 6° bis 14°C mit Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 10%
- wetter.com sagt wolkig bei 8° bis 14°C mit Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 20%

Freiwillige?


----------



## Bergziege. (27. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Freiwillige?



ich


----------



## TRB (28. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer am Samstag vormittag Lust ein bißchen biken zu gehen. Ich würde vorzugsweise gern recht früh losfahren, damit ich anschließend noch was vom Tag habe. Es kann also gerne schon um 9.00 Uhr losgehen, wenns nicht anders geht auch später.
> 
> Die Wettervorhersage ist auf jeden Fall gut:
> - wetter.de sagt wolkig bei 6° bis 14°C mit Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 10%
> ...



bin ja wie immer freitag schon auf dem rad und werde samstag ebenfalls ne runde drehen, aber 9 uhr ist schon ziemlich hart...ob ich das schaffe weiß ich nicht. vor 11 wollte ich mich eigentlich nicht raustrauen...


----------



## sipaq (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß ja, dass das ziemlich früh ist, aber ich will halt am Samstag auch noch was anderes erledigen. Das Wetter wird auf jeden Fall toll werden.

@Jochen: 
Wir treffen uns dann um 9 Uhr. Fahren wollte ich so ca. 3 Stunden. Dazu würde folgende Strecke passen: HM - Lindenberg - Sandplacken - Gr. Feldi - X-Trail - Kl. Feldi - RB-Trail - Fuxi - AK- Viktoriatrail - Hünerberg - Kliniktrail - HM

Was meinst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (29. Oktober 2010)

da ich morgen erstmal zum pannkuchenessen eingeladen bin geht vor 14 uhr bei mir nix. die tour klingt allerdings sehr schön simon. ich glaub ich fahr die ebenfalls morgen mittag.


----------



## Bergziege. (29. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Was meinst Du?



Da ich am Donnerstag bereits aufgrund einer anderen Meinung, den Eckstein habe ausfallen lassen, würde ich es bevorzugen, diesen anstelle
des RB zu fahren. Ich hoffe es macht Dir keine Umstände.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## TRB (30. Oktober 2010)

ich koze, ist natürlich alles mal wieder viel später geworden als angedacht, aber so ist es ja meistens und somit kann ich das radfahren fürs wochenende komplett knicken. kein licht, morgen geburtstag den ganzen tag, ich freu mich so...und ich hätte heute richtig lust gehabt!


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Oktober 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> ...kein licht,...



Das Flugzeug aus Hong Kong mit meiner Lampe kreist seit drei Wochen überm Frankfurter Flughafen und kriegt keine Landeerlaubnis.


----------



## sipaq (31. Oktober 2010)

Mann war das gestern geil. Dank früher Startzeit vor 11 Uhr fast keine Wanderer getroffen. Tollen Ausblick am AK auf die aus dem Nebel herausragende Frankfurter Skyline genossen, neuen Trail am AK kennengelernt, am Feldberg-DH kurz über den Lenker gegangen (ist aber nix passiert) und die ganze Zeit in kurzer Hose unterwegs gewesen ohne zu frieren. Geniales Wetter, fast überall trockene Trails und tolle Indian Summer Farben im Wald. TRB, Du hast definitiv was verpasst.


----------



## x-rossi (31. Oktober 2010)

es ist aktuell wieder so warm, dass ich mich frühjahrsputzmäßig durch meine wohnwerkstatt wische


----------



## DerTitan (31. Oktober 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Mann war das gestern geil. Dank früher Startzeit vor 11 Uhr fast keine Wanderer getroffen. Tollen Ausblick am AK auf die aus dem Nebel herausragende Frankfurter Skyline genossen, neuen Trail am AK kennengelernt, am Feldberg-DH kurz über den Lenker gegangen (ist aber nix passiert) und die ganze Zeit in kurzer Hose unterwegs gewesen ohne zu frieren. Geniales Wetter, fast überall trockene Trails und tolle Indian Summer Farben im Wald. TRB, Du hast definitiv was verpasst.




Heute ähnlich geile Verhältnisse...nur ca 1000 Wanderer auf dem Viktoriatrail Kann das Wetter nicht einfach genau so für immer bleiben ;-)


----------



## Everstyle (31. Oktober 2010)

Und ich hocke zu Hause und pausiere brav nach dem Infekt. Vorhin war ich aber mit dem Bike am Mainufer "spazieren". Man könnte schon  bei dem Wetter... 

Euch allen viel Spaß im Taunus!!!

E.


----------



## DBate (31. Oktober 2010)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn der Dbate wieder, von dem brauch ich die Lampe für potentielle Nightrides. Am WE wird ja auch noch die Uhr umgestellt



Da bin ich wieder - pünktlich zurück zur (jetzt) richtig dunklen Jahreszeit .

Für alle die es interessiert, hier ein kurzer Bericht.

Das Wetter die gesamte Woche war spitze. Strahlend blauer Himmel, und die Temperaturen lagen im Tagesverlauf in der Spitze bei 25-28 Grad; perfekt also zum Biken.

Ausgangspunkt der Touren war Bubion (liegt auf ca. 1300m), mitten in der schönen Sierra Nevada gelegen. Allmorgendlich ging es um 1030 los (also 'urlaubsfreundlich' ). Räder in den Wagen verladen, danach Auffahrt auf ca. 1800m. Von dort aus ging es dann einige Höhenmeter bergauf, bevor dann das Trailvergnügen begann...

Das Terrain dort wechselt zwischen sandig/lose und überaus steinig, entsprechend sind die Trails. Womit wir auch beim interessanten Teil wären.

Geboten wurde fast alles. Von flowig schnellen Trails der Kategorie S1+/S2- bis hin zu technisch verblockten und anspruchsvollen Trails bis S4- war alles vorhanden. Vorsicht war allerdings überall geboten, gleich welche Kategorie; der sandige und lose Untergrund auf den schnellen Trails erfordert doch einen deutlich dosierteren Einsatz der Vorderradbremse als im heimischen Taunus. Ist man zu schnell und bremst zu stark in einer Kurve, verabschiedet sich das Vorderrad doch recht zügig, und man macht einen Abflug - was bei den vielen scharfkantigen Steinen doch recht unangenehm werden kann.

Der Name der Veranstaltung (Switchbacks) ist Programm; es sind haufenweise Spitzkehren zu fahren. Von relativ leichten auf den flowigen Trails, bis zu echten 'Knallern' im steilen Gefälle mit einebauten Stufen.

Bei den technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen musste ich mich immer wieder ermahnen mich zu konzentrieren. Das war tatsächlich nicht so einfach, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte, denn die Trails waren zum Teil so verblockt und anspruchsvoll, dass man nicht eine Sekunde entspannen konnte. Konsequenterweise habe ich mich dann auch gleich einige Male auf die Schnauze gelegt, und musste einen Tag aussetzen, weil ich nicht mehr ordentlich laufen konnte (auf meinem linken Oberschenkel ist ein Bluterguss, der aktuell so gross ist wie ein grosser Teller ).

Aber hey, das ist nur äusserlich und schon bald wieder verheilt - zum Glück sind alle in der Gruppe bis auf ein paar Schrammen unverletzt geblieben.

Ein paar Trails brachten dann - neben dem technischen Anspruch - noch den ganz besonderen 'Kick' mit sich. Wenn man dort nicht vorsichtig genug war, hätte man einen wunderschönen Abflug in den danebenliegenden Abgrund gemacht; zwischen 3 und 50 Meter wurde da alles geboten .

Mein Fazit: 


Ein riesen Spass! Im nächsten Jahr fahre ich dort wieder hin.
Ein Satz relativ neue Bremsbeläge ist 'durch' (und ich war froh, 'grosse' Bremsen draufzuhaben)
Ordentliche Protektoren sind Pflicht!
Ebenso ordentliche Reifen; meine Wahl war gut, hatte nicht eine Panne
Tolle Truppe, super Trails, spitzen Guiding: Der ideale Urlaub!

So, hier noch ein paar Bilder. Hoffe da kommte etwas 'rüber'. Wer das gesamte Album anschauen möchte, kann das hier tun.

Bis die Tage,
DBate
P.S. Bei Gelegenheit poste ich vielleicht noch ein Video. Warte allerdings noch auf das Rohmaterial...

Blicke in die Landschaft...












Trail Impressionen...

















Spitzkehren...
















Zu guter Letzt; Spass an'ner Wand


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. Oktober 2010)

Spitzenklasse!! 

Wenn ich sowas lese und sehe werd ich so _richtig_ spitz aufs mountainbiken. Bin schon drei Wochen nicht mehr gefahren wegen des Umzugs aber ich werd mir jetzt doch wieder Zeit nehmen wo gar keine ist. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (1. November 2010)

Trails bis S4-?? Heftig! Konntest Du die alle fahren oder seid ihr da auch viel abgestiegen? Meinereiner sieht seine eigene Grenze ja irgendwo bei S2+ und S3-.

Aber generell geile Sache und nette Bilder!


----------



## x-rossi (1. November 2010)

mit verlaub: seid ihr sicher, dass ihr auf S3 klar kommt? öffnet im link doch mal kurz das bilderalbum der beispielfotos und macht euch einen eindruck von S3. http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3

mit dem ein oder anderen war ich ja schon unterwegs. deswwegen nochmal die frage an euch, ob ihr euch die skala auch wirklich verinnerlicht habt.

ansonsten: schöne urlaubsfotos


----------



## sipaq (1. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, bei "leichten" S3 Passagen sehe ich meine Grenze. Was die Fotos angeht würde ich behaupten: Foto 2 und 3 kann ich fahren, 1 und 4 wird hart.


----------



## Everstyle (1. November 2010)

Hey DB, 

schön zu hören, dass es dir gefallen hat. Nur das Bild 176 gefällt mir nicht  hättest doch einen "Everest" vor dir gehabt, dann wärst du vermutlich nicht so schnell gefahren und es wäre nix passiert 

Wenn ich mir die Bilder aus dem Album so anschaue, dann fällt mir nur eins ein: *Gleichgewichtstrainig ist die beste Medizin!!!*

Zur S-Skala: die S3/S4 mögen auf den Bildern noch einfach erscheinen, in Natura fährt das keiner von uns... glaub ich... zumindest nicht ein Hinderniss nach dem anderen. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass so was in Abständen von 10-15m noch machbar sein könnte; Wenn sie aber aufeninander folgen, kaum Chancen für unsereiner. Hab so ein Trail im Urlaub gesehen, da kommen die Stellen einfach gleich über mehrere Meter hintereinander, nach ein paar Meter Linie suchen habe ich aufgegeben... 

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

p. s. hey obvious, deine "Kerze" scheint mit meinen Schuhen zu fliegen; auch ich warte schon seit drei Wochen!


----------



## sipaq (1. November 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Zur S-Skala: die S3/S4 mögen auf den Bildern noch einfach erscheinen, in Natura fährt das keiner von uns... glaub ich... zumindest nicht ein Hinderniss nach dem anderen. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass so was in Abständen von 10-15m noch machbar sein könnte; Wenn sie aber aufeninander folgen, kaum Chancen für unsereiner. Hab so ein Trail im Urlaub gesehen, da kommen die Stellen einfach gleich über mehrere Meter hintereinander, nach ein paar Meter Linie suchen habe ich aufgegeben...


Stimmt wahrscheinlich. Da muss einfach die Linie passen. Ein kleiner Wackler oder Unaufmerksamkeit und der Flow ist futsch und aufs Rad kommst Du (zumindest mit Clickies) in so einem Trail auch nicht mehr


----------



## Everstyle (1. November 2010)

p. s. mir ist ein Beispiel für meine "Theorie" eingefallen: die Felskante an der Burg Königstein (und jetzt bitte nicht fragen, wo sie ist [dazu fällt mir eine vom (Spiele)Server automatisch wiederkehrend eingeblendete Nachricht ein: if you don't know the admin, don't ask for him!])

Die ist locker S3, ich bin sie gefahren, aber nur, weil danach ne Menge Auslauf hatte!!! Im Berg, da hätte ich vermutlich auf dieses Experiment verzichtet...


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. November 2010)

Leute, ich glaub wir müssen mal ne AWB-WG in der Schweiz aufmachen und uns n Jahr freinehmen  dann fahrn wir sowas auch  

Ab irgendeinem Punkt (den wir meiner Meinung nach alle erreicht haben) wird man eventuell von seinem Rad eingeschränkt. Man brauch dann mal "was großes" um Sachen zu fahren die man sonst nur mit Schwierigkeit oder gar nicht bewältigt. Danach geht es dann auch mit "dem alten kleinen" auch wesentlich einfacher.
Ich denke da konkret an das Wochenende, an dem ich mir das Nicolai Helius geliehen hatte. So manche Schlüsselstelle (v.a. Bogenschießplatz) fahre ich seitdem auch mit meinem Rad wesentlich entspannter und flüssiger.

Wär natürlich toll wenn ich so ein Rad dauerhaft zur Verfügung hätte


----------



## karsten13 (1. November 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Die ist locker S3, ich bin sie gefahren



Also wenn Du die Kante meinst, die auf ein paar Filmchen hier zu sehen ist: Ich zweifle da, ob das wirklich schon was mit S3 zu tun hat ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (1. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du die Kante meinst, die auf ein paar Filmchen hier zu sehen ist: Ich zweifle da, ob das wirklich schon was mit S3 zu tun hat ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.





> Wegbeschaffenheit: verblockt, viele große Wurzeln/Felsen; rutschiger Untergrund, loses Geröll
> Hindernisse: hohe Absätze
> Gefälle: 70%/35°


Also für mich auf alle Fälle mehr als nur S2...

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (1. November 2010)

Hat die Kante überhaupt was mit S2 zu tun? Die sieht verdammt harmlos aus, da gibts ja Stellen am Bogenplatz die man sich schwerer gestalten kann (wenn man möchte). Und selbst letzteren würde ich kaum zu S2 rechnen...


----------



## karsten13 (1. November 2010)

Anderes Thema: 

Wie schon im letzten Winter möchte ich die *wöchentlichen Nightrides* wieder hier platzieren. Am besten funktioniert sowas, wenn der Termin fix ist, also ab sofort *jeden Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark*.

Ausnahmen: Wenn es von oben nicht trocken ist, wird versucht, auf einen anderen Wochentag zu schieben. Bei unklarem Wetter wird bis Mittwoch 16:00 gepostet, ob der Nightride stattfindet.

Risiken und Nebenwirkungen: Die sollten allen regelmässigen AWB'lern hier klar sein. Es wird vernünftige Beleuchtung (mind. China-Lampe oder Lupine Tesla o.ä.) erwartet, die auch von/bis Hohemark 3 h halten sollte. Die Ideal-Lösung besteht aus 2 Lampen (1x Lenker, 1x Helm). Die Touren sind nix für Anfänger.

Tempo und Dauer: Planung ist von 18 - 21:00, Start und Ziel Hohemark. Ist aber je nach Wetter usw. variabel. Tempo = Level2 (eher oberes Ende).

Zukünftig eventuell: 2. Gruppe, die etwas langsamer und/oder weniger technisch anspruchsvoll fährt. Falls da Bedarf besteht, bin ich gerne bereit "Geburtshilfe" zu leisten (kenne schon ein paar Leute, die da mitfahren würden ...).

Na dann bin ich gespannt, ob am 03.11. das Wetter passt und hoffe, man sieht mal wieder ein paar bekannte Gesichter 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (1. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema:
> 
> Wie schon im letzten Winter möchte ich die *wöchentlichen Nightrides* wieder hier platzieren. Am besten funktioniert sowas, wenn der Termin fix ist, also ab sofort *jeden Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark*.
> 
> ...



klingt sehr interessant. wenn mein licht da ist werd ich mich da sicher mal anschließen. kannte denn zu "zukünftig eventuell" schon ein wenig mehr verraten. was heißt denn "etwas langsamer und weniger technisch anspruchsvoll"?


----------



## wartool (1. November 2010)

also bevor mich Karsten im Nachhinein wieder versucht in eine Babyklappe zu drücken, weil er bereut Geburtshilfe geleistet zu haben....

klinke ich mich für diesen Mittwoch aus... habe Eigentümerversammlung  und merke meine Beine doch ein bissl... habe das Wetter die letzten 5 Tage gut genutzt und war jeden Tag im Taunus *gelle Bergziege  der Taunus ist zu klein *ggg**

In Zukunft wäre ich aber durchaus an einer langsamen Gruppe interessiert... technisch darfs ruhig sein...muss aber nicht...


----------



## Bergziege. (1. November 2010)

am 3.11. muss ich arbeiten und darf nicht mitspielen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich gespannt, ob am 03.11. das Wetter passt und hoffe, man sieht mal wieder ein paar bekannte Gesichter



Hey, diesen Winter werden wir uns wohl öfter sehen. Aber bis Mittwoch ist das Flugzeug mit meiner Lampe wohl noch nicht gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arlac77 (2. November 2010)

An einer 2. Gruppe für den Nightride wäre ich auch interessiert evtl. auch Mittwoch 18:00h ?


----------



## DBate (2. November 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Trails bis S4-?? Heftig! Konntest Du die alle fahren oder seid ihr da auch viel abgestiegen? Meinereiner sieht seine eigene Grenze ja irgendwo bei S2+ und S3-.
> 
> Aber generell geile Sache und nette Bilder!





x-rossi schrieb:


> mit verlaub: seid ihr sicher, dass ihr auf S3 klar kommt? öffnet im link doch mal kurz das bilderalbum der beispielfotos und macht euch einen eindruck von S3. http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3
> 
> mit dem ein oder anderen war ich ja schon unterwegs. deswwegen nochmal die frage an euch, ob ihr euch die skala auch wirklich verinnerlicht habt.
> 
> ansonsten: schöne urlaubsfotos





sipaq schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei "leichten" S3 Passagen sehe ich meine Grenze. Was die Fotos angeht würde ich behaupten: Foto 2 und 3 kann ich fahren, 1 und 4 wird hart.



und folgende Posts zum Thema S2/3/4...

Ohoh, da ist ja eine Diskussion in Gang gekommen .

Ich will das Thema hier gar nicht weiter breittreten. Da kann man ja bei einem der anstehenden Nightrides vortrefflich drüber diskutieren .

Nur ein paar kleine Anmerkungen:


Klar, ich bin auch immer wieder abgestiegen; von den Fähigkeiten eines Vertriders oder Trialbikers bin ich (wie wohl die meisten hier) meilenweit entfernt 
Am dritten Tag bin ich auf Flatpedals umgestiegen - bei dem Terrain eine Spitzenentscheidung 
Es ist erstaunlich, wieviele anspruchsvolle Passagen man am Ende der Woche mehr fährt als im Vergleich zum Beginn der Woche 
Auf die Fresse hat's mich trotzdem ordentlich gelegt.


In diesem Sinne wieder zum 'Tagesgeschäft' in unserem Thread; freue mich über Karstens Post .

In diesem Sinne,
DBate


----------



## x-rossi (2. November 2010)

steigst du wieder auf klickies um oder hast die flats lieb gewonnen?


----------



## Marko S (2. November 2010)

DBate das ist ja echt vieß, da sitze ich Zuhause muß einen ruhigen machen und darf mir solche Bilder anschauen.
Noch schlimmer sind da die Videos von Karsten da will ich doch gleich wieder in den Vinschgau.
Ich will auch wieder 
Na ja Donnerstag werd ich mal schauen was so geht und ein wenig die Straße unsicher machen.

Karsten das finde ich super und wenn mal eine Tour am Di oder Do ansteht bin ich dabei. 
Wie sind eigentlich die Nachtaufnahmen gelungen?

Gruß
Marko


----------



## DBate (2. November 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> steigst du wieder auf klickies um oder hast die flats lieb gewonnen?



Für die heimischen Gefilde werde ich wieder auf die Klickies umsteigen. Bei solchem Terrain wie im Urlaub würde ich jederzeit wieder Flats fahren. In Kombination mit den passenden Schuhen bieten die noch immer erstaunlich viel 'Grip'. Bei Anstiegen sind die Klickies natürlich bequemer...


----------



## x-rossi (2. November 2010)




----------



## karsten13 (3. November 2010)

Zu "Gruppe2":

Die Ausrichtung (weniger technisch und/oder weniger schnell) bestimmt einfach die Nachfrage - und die muss erstmal da sein, sprich, die Leute sollten hier ihr Interesse bekunden ...

Würde auch für diese Gruppe Mittwoch 18:00 vorschlagen, dann kann man vor Ort spontan entscheiden, wo man mitfährt.

Aus meiner Sicht wichtig: Gruppe2 muss angekündigt werden. Ich kenne das vom Rennrad-Treff. Wenn Gruppe2 dort nicht jedesmal vorab angekündigt wird, bleiben potentielle Mitfahrer daheim, weil sie Angst haben, bei Gruppe1 mitfahren zu müssen ...

wartool hat sich ja schon fast bereit erklärt, mal ne Gruppe 2 zu guiden  

War eigentlich noch jemand eben bei Linkin Park in der Festhalle? Was ne Stimmung  - und meine Stimme ist fast weg 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (3. November 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> DBate das ist ja echt vieß, da sitze ich Zuhause muß einen ruhigen machen und darf mir solche Bilder anschauen.



ich fand's auch ganz schlimm 



Marko S schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer sind da die Videos von Karsten da will ich doch gleich wieder in den Vinschgau.
> Ich will auch wieder



ja der Vinschgau 
Die Trails hätt ich gern vor der Haustür ...



Marko S schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Nachtaufnahmen gelungen?



mein Arbeitskollege meint: Nightride-Aufnahmen anzuschauen ist langweilig.

Ein Beispiel gibt's hier.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (3. November 2010)

Zu "Gruppe 2"

Da würde ich auch gerne mitfahren. 
leider geht es bei mir heute als auch nächsten Mittwoch leider nicht.

Habe am 11. und 12.11. Zeit für Nightride oder ähnlichem. 
Werde es hier vorher noch mal bei guter Wetterprognose posten.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Marko S (3. November 2010)

karsten13;7718843
mein Arbeitskollege meint: Nightride-Aufnahmen anzuschauen ist langweilig.

Ein Beispiel gibt's [URL="http://karsten13.de/videos/110-nightride-2010" schrieb:
			
		

> hier[/URL].
> 
> n8,
> 
> Karsten.



Ach so schlecht sind die doch nicht und ich konnte sogar erkennen wo die Aufnahme gemacht wurde. 
Oberursel lest grüßen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (3. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> War eigentlich noch jemand eben bei Linkin Park in der Festhalle? Was ne Stimmung  - und meine Stimme ist fast weg
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Jup, war auch dort. Fand's aber für das Potential der Band leider nur durchschnittlich; das können die besser. Und die Akkustik in der Festhalle war (wie bei jedem Konzert dort) einfach nur mies...



karsten13 schrieb:


> mein Arbeitskollege meint: Nightride-Aufnahmen anzuschauen ist langweilig.



Ach, der hat doch gar keine Ahnung .


----------



## wartool (3. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Zu "Gruppe2":
> 
> wartool hat sich ja schon fast bereit erklärt, mal ne Gruppe 2 zu guiden
> 
> Karsten.





das könnte ich wenn ihr wollt gerne mal übernehmen... mit den Folgen müsst Ihr ja leben  Hätte da auch noch die Idee das ganze mal "Themenbezogen" zu gestalten.. also wenn es trocken ist mal übern steile Rampen zu packen, sich technisch hochzuquälen... oder mal ein tag in Eppstein :-D muss ja nicht immer "nur" Tourencharakter haben oder?

Ich denke, dass ich nächste Woche dabei wäre...

falls morgen ab ca 17-18 Uhr jemand langsam fahren möchte... mal melden


----------



## karsten13 (3. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> das könnte ich wenn ihr wollt gerne mal übernehmen... mit den Folgen müsst Ihr ja leben  Hätte da auch noch die Idee das ganze mal "Themenbezogen" zu gestalten.. also wenn es trocken ist mal übern steile Rampen zu packen, sich technisch hochzuquälen... oder mal ein tag in Eppstein :-D muss ja nicht immer "nur" Tourencharakter haben oder?
> 
> Ich denke, dass ich nächste Woche dabei wäre...





zu heute: Zumindest Rampe und ich starten um 18:00 an der Hohemark.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (3. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> zu heute: Zumindest Rampe und ich starten um 18:00 an der Hohemark.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.




Wers brauch .

Grundsätzlich hätte ich ebenfalls an Touren mit Gruppe 2 Charakter Interesse. Allerdings habe ich für die nächsten 6 Wochen immer Mittwochs mein Seminar (Gewaltfreie Kommunikation). An einem anderem Tag gerne mal dabei. Aber nur, wenn es nicht zu technisch und zu nass ist... 

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## wartool (3. November 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Wers brauch .
> 
> (Gewaltfreie Kommunikation).





Da bist Du genauuuuu richtig 


hrrhrr...


----------



## Rampe (3. November 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Wers brauch .
> 
> (Gewaltfreie Kommunikation).



Na da besteht ja noch Hoffnung das Karsten nicht ins Frauenhaus (oder giebt es sowas auch für Männer?) umziehen muss.


----------



## karsten13 (4. November 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Na da besteht ja noch Hoffnung das Karsten nicht ins Frauenhaus (oder giebt es sowas auch für Männer?) umziehen muss.


----------



## wartool (4. November 2010)

@Rampe

das mit den Frauen in dem Haus ist was anderes... die lassen sich dafür bezahlen... und erbringen "Leistungen", die Karsten weder in Anspruch nehmen, noch leisten mag... hoffentlich....

*brüll*

der arme Karsten....

wars denn wenigstens ne schöne Runde gestern?


----------



## DBate (4. November 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Na da besteht ja noch Hoffnung das Karsten nicht ins Frauenhaus (oder giebt es sowas auch für Männer?) umziehen muss.



Bitteschön...

Armer Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (4. November 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> BitteschÃ¶n...
> 
> Armer Karsten



Das gibt mir aber zu denken, ist es schon so weit bei dir  das du den Link gleich parat hast.

Ach und solange wir noch Radfahren kÃ¶nnen gehtâs und doch gut.


----------



## TRB (4. November 2010)

hehe, da liest man einmal 2 tage nciht mit und dann kommt das bei rum.

bin samstag ab 12 uhr für ne samstagsrunde an der hohemark.


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. November 2010)

Mittlerweile weiß ich sogar in welchem Sack im Flugzeug meine Lampe liegt. Sack Nr. 9 der 231. Ladung. Aber irgendwie war das nicht die Information die ich von der Paketnachverfolgung erhofft hatte.

Viel nerviger war allerdings heute der spontane Besuch beim Zahnarzt, eine endlose Geschichte


----------



## karsten13 (5. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> wars denn wenigstens ne schöne Runde gestern?



klar! Rampe hat geguided, Marmorstein, Saalburg, Trails um die Gickelsburg, Friedrichsdorf, Dornholzhausen, Weberpfad, Bleibiskopf, Sandplacken, Roter Punkt.

Wie schon am vorangegangenen Mittwoch waren wir zu dritt unterwegs, Rampe, bonusheft und ich. Denke, das Wetter hat abgeschreckt. Kurz vorm Start hats geregnet - und im Wald wars meist ziemlich glitschig ...



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Viel nerviger war allerdings heute der spontane Besuch beim Zahnarzt, eine endlose Geschichte



oh je, armer Faker ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (5. November 2010)

Marko S schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt mir aber zu denken, ist es schon so weit bei dir  das du den Link gleich parat hast.
> 
> Ach und solange wir noch Radfahren können gehts und doch gut.



War halt einer der ersten Hits bei Google .


----------



## wartool (5. November 2010)

glitschig wars gestern auch wieder :-(
und des "Störmsche" aufm Plateau oben war auch nicht zu verachten... trotzdem genial, weil total klar und gute Fernsicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (5. November 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Mittwochs mein Seminar (Gewaltfreie Kommunikation). An einem anderem Tag gerne mal dabei. Aber nur, wenn es nicht zu technisch und zu nass ist...



Da fällt mir grad auf, ich hab Mittwochs ja auch noch Seminar von 4 bis 6  (Mill's "on liberty").
Lässt sich vielleicht ein Montagstermin etablieren? Das würde mir gut passen, der Rest der Arbeitswoche geht leider gar nicht oder erst deutlich nach 18 Uhr.

Möchte jemand diesen Sonntag fahren? Samstag geht bei mir leider nicht, ich brauch endlich Möbel  Nächstes WE bin ich auch schon wieder weg, und länger halt ichs nicht mehr aus ohne Wald, Stollenreifen und Dreck im Gesicht. Start- und Endzeit bei üppigem Tageslicht, denn wie bereits bekannt ist mein Licht noch vom Winde verweht.

Wie sind derzeit die Bodenverhältnisse? Ok, glitschig, das ist klar, aber schon richtig schlammig? Ich denke gerade noch über meine Reifenwahl vorn, Highroller vs SwampThing.


----------



## Rampe (5. November 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie sind derzeit die Bodenverhältnisse? Ok, glitschig, das ist klar, aber schon richtig schlammig? Ich denke gerade noch über meine Reifenwahl vorn, Highroller vs SwampThing.



Schlammig ist es eigentlich kaum, jedenfalls für die Jahreszeit, aber das Laub nervt und mann übersieht schnell mal eine glitschige Wurzel, von den Konsequenzen hat Karsten einen Film (Serpentine am Leitplankenweg)


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. November 2010)

Ui, irgendwas angeschlagen? An der Serpentine legts mich auch öfter mal wenn ich experimentiere  aber meistens bleib ich sogar auf den Beinen und nur das Rad legt es.

Danke für die Streckenbeschreibung (und das Video), dann bleibt also erstmal der klebrige Reifen dran.


----------



## Rampe (5. November 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ui, irgendwas angeschlagen?



Nee nix passiert, sah nur gut aus, klassisch über den Lenker.


----------



## x-rossi (6. November 2010)

schaut mal, was in den bayrischen wäldern, um gauting herum, steht, gefahren und nicht dagegen vorgegangen wird. hach ja ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7727425&postcount=541

edit! wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. wird auch nur geduldet. aber die bauen da irgendwie größer ...


----------



## TRB (6. November 2010)

klasse, alles für den arsch, ich hatte mich schon angezogen und nicht raus geschaut ....mist wetter!!!!


----------



## Bergziege. (6. November 2010)

Am Sonntag soll das Wetter ja recht gut werden.

Da werde ich so ab 11 Uhr HM eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen.
Mitfahrer erwünscht. 
Bitte aber hier melden, sonst bin ich nicht am Treff. 
Ach ja muss zum Hessenpark, wegen Brot, die restliche Tour nach Absprache.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. November 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Am Sonntag soll das Wetter ja recht gut werden.



Wer hat dir denn das geflunkert? Ich seh nur, dass es den ganzen Tag regnen soll.


----------



## Bergziege. (6. November 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn das geflunkert? Ich seh nur, dass es den ganzen Tag regnen soll.



Regen bringt Segen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich gehe davon aus, dass es ab 11 Uhr nur noch tröpfelt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. November 2010)

Also ich werde mich wohl zu einer sehr kleinen Runde recht früh aufraffen. Für später haben sich noch kurzfristig Verdienstmöglichkeiten aufgetan die ich nicht verpassen möchte.
Startzeit vermutlich 8 oder 9 Uhr Hohemark. Mitfahrer sollten sich anmelden, aber ich glaub ja kaum, dass sich einer so früh raustraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (7. November 2010)

@ faker 

zu spät gelesen. Währe mir aber auch zu früh gewesen.
Starte selbst gegen Mittag um anschl. meinem Verdienst nachzugehen.


----------



## Bergziege. (8. November 2010)

tja, gestern Bike 0 Km, Auto 16 Km


----------



## wartool (8. November 2010)

ist heute auch die bessere Wahl... heute früh um kurz nach 5 wars doch arg nass auf dem Radl, als ich zur Arbeit bin...

Wenn ich mir die Wetterprognose so anschaue.. *kotz*

Eventuell wirds ja am donnerstag mal bissl besser... aber nass und glitschig wirds jetzt wohl erstmal bleiben im Taunus... :-(

Habe mich am Freitag Abend auf ner WAB!!! fast auf die Fresse gepackt - ich sag nur.. schönes butes Laub.. hrrhrrhrrr


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. November 2010)

Wat? Gestern wars wunderbar im Taunus. Obwohl alles feucht war, war das Laub gar nicht rutschig, viele Wege waren sogar laubfrei. Und geregnet hats auch net.
Im Gegenteil, ich hab mich wieder mal fast hingelegt wegen zu viel Grip am Vorderrad  in dem Zusammenhang hab ich noch 5-6° Lenkwinkel kostenlos abzugeben, falls jemand was brauch..


----------



## TRB (8. November 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wat? Gestern wars wunderbar im Taunus. Obwohl alles feucht war, war das Laub gar nicht rutschig, viele Wege waren sogar laubfrei. Und geregnet hats auch net.



also ich weiß ja nich wo du gestern warst. ich war mit meiner freundin gestern 3 stunden wandern im taunus von 11 bis kurz vor 4 rund um den fuchstanz, weiße mauer, altkönig und es hat doch streckenweise nicht nur genieselt sondern richtig geregnet. ich fands extrem rutschig und bin beim abstieg von der weißen mauer gestern auch schön aufs hinterteil geplumpst. also wer die weiße mauer aktuell bei den bedingungen sturzfrei fährt, mein respekt, der beherscht sein rad 1a...


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. November 2010)

Geregnet?  Na gut, ich hab mich erstmal _in_ der Wolke aufgehalten, da kanns schwerlich regnen aber auch bei der Abfahrt vom Alten wars von oben trocken. Hat wohl sehr lokal geregnet..?


----------



## wartool (10. November 2010)

hmm.. ich vermisse  hier noch bissl Karstens post...

zu meiner Wenigkeit.. mein Rahmen ist im Arsch... bzw sehr stark geschädigt - werden also wenn überhaupt nur ne kleine Runde drehen (falls überhaupt)... also heute auch kein guiding der 2er Gruppe durch mich!


----------



## sipaq (10. November 2010)

Was hast Du denn mit Deinem Rahmen (Canyon) gemacht?


----------



## wartool (10. November 2010)

3 Jahre... geschätzte 25-30tkm und reiiichlich Höhenmeter mit meinem Gewicht gequält...  nu ist der Hinterbau verbogen - Mein Schnellspanner am Hinterrad ist "zu kurz" ;-)

Werde wenn ich mal Zeit habe zu Canyon fahren und versuchen da was zu machen.. gedanklich habe ichs aber schon abgeharkt... das Teil hat sein Soll / Geld erfüllt.

Neue Lager habe das Problem nur verschlimmert..... das Teil fährt sich somit wie ein Sack Muscheln... Risse sind aber keine vorhanden. - habe noch nie gehört, dass sich die Druckstreben "verbiegen".. und vor Allem nach innen??!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (10. November 2010)

Ja klingt nicht grad nach nem Ermüdungsfehler.
Schon was neues in Planung? Gibt da ja ein paar doitsche Firmen die etwas robusteres im Angebot haben


----------



## Claudy (10. November 2010)

Moin Chris,

versuche es! Bei mir war Canyon mehr als großzügig...

Gruß Anke

PS: ein lieber alter Freund würde sagen: ...zieh dir nen schönen kurzen Rock an, dann klappt das ..."


----------



## karsten13 (10. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> hmm.. ich vermisse  hier noch bissl Karstens post...



nicht so ungeduldig, es bringt doch nix, schon morgens auf's Regenradar zu schauen ...

Hab mich grad mit Rampe abgestimmt: *Wir fahren heute nicht.*
Momentan kommt zwar die Sonne raus, aber die nächste Front ist schon in Sichtweite ...

Vielleicht dann morgen, wenn das Wetter passt ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bonusheft (10. November 2010)

Alles klar, ich glaube mir wär's auch zu naß geworden...


----------



## wartool (10. November 2010)

Anke... dann nehm ich Dich einfach als unwiderstehliches Argument mit nach KO... und da Du ja jetzt salonfähig gemacht wirst (gewaltfreie Diskussionen??).. könntst Du von großem Wert sein *zuzwinker*

@faker
die Teile um egal, was bei Canyon rauskommt ein Fanes aufzubauen habe ich da.. ausser Gabel, Rahmen und Dämpfer ist alles da... überlege die erste und letzte noch in good old germany geschweisste Version zu bestellen.. das Strive, dass ich schon geordert habe scheint vom Hinterbau bei meinem Gewicht nicht soooo optimal zu sein... Alternativ ist ein schönes nomad im Bikemarkt...


----------



## Smilla1 (10. November 2010)

Alles klar, oder eben nächste Woche...

GLG

Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (10. November 2010)

Hey Britta 
schön, daß du auch hier bist!

Alternativvorschlag für eine der nächsten nassen Wochen..  wir könnten mal kollektiv um den Flughafen fahren.. evtl auch durch feindliche Übernahme der Beinhart-Runde.. was haltet ihr davon? da ist dann nicht sooooo nass und Schlammig... Hauptsache man fährt mal.. ausserdem sind Urs und Christina wirklich nette Leute


----------



## DBate (10. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> ausserdem sind Urs und Christina wirklich nette Leute



Das kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Hey Britta
> schön, daß du auch hier bist!
> 
> Alternativvorschlag für eine der nächsten nassen Wochen..  wir könnten mal kollektiv um den Flughafen fahren.. evtl auch durch feindliche Übernahme der Beinhart-Runde.. was haltet ihr davon? da ist dann nicht sooooo nass und Schlammig... Hauptsache man fährt mal.. ausserdem sind Urs und Christina wirklich nette Leute





wartool schrieb:


> @faker
> die Teile um egal, was bei Canyon rauskommt ein Fanes aufzubauen habe ich da.. ausser Gabel, Rahmen und Dämpfer ist alles da... überlege die erste und letzte noch in good old germany geschweisste Version zu bestellen.. das Strive, dass ich schon geordert habe scheint vom Hinterbau bei meinem Gewicht nicht soooo optimal zu sein... Alternativ ist ein schönes nomad im Bikemarkt...



Du hast ein Strive bestellt? Das passt so gar nicht zu dir, finde ich. Ne schöne Wildsau wär was für dich 
Was hat es mit dem Fanes auf sich? Hat Jü bis auf die Limited Edition nicht vor das selbst zu schweißen? Würde ja auch für die Wildsau sprechen (oder eben was feines vom N-Discounter..).


----------



## TRB (10. November 2010)

ich hab vor es samstag mal im taunus recht gemächlich zu versuchen...


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. November 2010)

Ich bin leider übers Wochenende mal kurz in Kroatien, Hochzeit in der Verwandschaft. 
Drei Tage wach .. 

Aber folgendes WE bin ich wieder im Taunus


----------



## wartool (11. November 2010)

und ich werde vetl heute Abend mal ne kurze Testrunde mit meinen neuen Billigreifchen machen...

16,50 pro Stück... da konnte ich nicht widerstehen: Specialized Storm in 2.0... ob der im Schlamm so gut geht, wie ich mirs denke??  Ich werde berichten 

Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich auch ne runde drehen.. wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich) die letzte mit dem Rahmen (Sonntag wird zerlegt.. und Montag fahr ich nach KO)


----------



## sipaq (11. November 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> ich hab vor es samstag mal im taunus recht gemächlich zu versuchen...


Prinzipiell hätte ich Bock da mitzukommen, aber der Wetterbericht sieht eigentlich überall (wetter.de, wetter.com, hr-online) übel aus (Regen). Nur wetteronline.de verspricht im Augenblick einen trockenen Samstag.

Lass uns morgen mal drüber sprechen...


----------



## wartool (11. November 2010)

so.. zurück von ner kleinen Runde über HM, Marmor, Saalburg, Rosskopf und zurück...

bin von meinen Billigreifen recht angetan.. bin nur nicht sicher, ob es nur an der geringen Breite liegt, oder die Dinger wirklich so geil sind 

Kaum wegrutschen selbst bei Schräglage auf Schlamm... goil :-D

Das Wetter war allerdings alles andere, als einladend.. der Wind ist ganz schön durch die Bäume gefegt.. war schon bissl kalt und naß... wegen Samstag und Sonntag muss ich echt mal meditieren...


----------



## sipaq (12. November 2010)

Ich bin für morgen raus. Alle (wetter.de, wetter.com, wetteronline, HR) sagen Regen voraus. Das muss ich mir nicht geben und mit den Windböen ists mir auch zu gefährlich.


----------



## wartool (13. November 2010)

ich mach mich jetzt los.. vielleicht sieht man ja den ein, oder anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (13. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Anke... dann nehm ich Dich einfach als unwiderstehliches Argument mit nach KO... und da Du ja jetzt salonfähig gemacht wirst (gewaltfreie Diskussionen??).. könntst Du von großem Wert sein *zuzwinker*



Moin Chris,

...hätte ich natürlich gerne für dich getan . Muss aber leider nun doch am Montag arbeiten. Wann fährst du denn los?

Liebe Grüße Anke

PS: mein abgewatzter Sattel wurde diese Woche ebenfalls auf Kulanz getauscht


----------



## karsten13 (14. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> ich mach mich jetzt los.. vielleicht sieht man ja den ein, oder anderen



hmm, keinen Chris gesehen 
Lag vielleicht daran, dass meine Brille dauernd total versifft war 

Lange nicht mehr so ne Schlammpackung abgekriegt 
Schön war's trotzdem 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (14. November 2010)

hmm.. habe auch keinen Karsten gesehen.. war um 5 nach 1 an der HM dann über Leitplanke, Alten, Fux, RBT, Fux, Feldi, Alten und heim...

Naja... in ca 1-2 Stunden bekommst Du nochmal ne Chance mich zu sehen.. werde dann bald meine letzte Ausfahrt mit dem grünen machen  

habe den Absoluten Horror.. was mach ich, wenn das mit dem Rahmen jetzt Wochen dauert... überlege schon auf der Arbeit ins Spinning zu gehen... und der tägliche Arbeitsweg per Rad wird jetzt beinahe zur Pflicht. Mein HT ist für den Wald leider gänzlich ungeeignet.


----------



## Bergziege. (14. November 2010)

Hi,

werde auch bald in den Taunus aufbrechen.
Jemand hier mit Lust auf eine gemeinsame Runde.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## wartool (14. November 2010)

Sorry Jochen.. eben erst gesehen... waren wohl gleichzeitig unterwegs.

@Anke und Karsten.. kann es sein, dass der Laktatexpress vorhin unterwegs war?? Ohne Euch???

Mein Rahmen liegt im Kofferraum.. drückt mir die Daumen für morgen!


----------



## Claudy (14. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Sorry Jochen.. eben erst gesehen... waren wohl gleichzeitig unterwegs.
> 
> @Anke und Karsten.. kann es sein, dass der Laktatexpress vorhin unterwegs war?? Ohne Euch???
> 
> Mein Rahmen liegt im Kofferraum.. drückt mir die Daumen für morgen!




GuckGuck Chris,

kann sehr gut sein. Die Scheffin hat nen neuen Crosser (son Russen Ding)  und diesen wollte sie testen  ...

Bin gespannt, was Canyon zum Rädsche sagt und drücke natürlich die Daumen .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## erbchen (15. November 2010)

Hi,

da es morgen ja trocken sein soll, zumindest von oben... suche ich einen Mitfahrer. Start zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr an Hohemark, früher geht natürlich auch.

Wer hat Lust? Bitte melden!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## TRB (15. November 2010)

was hab ich mich aufgeregt...da komme ich sonntagmorgen halb 11 nach hause und es ist strahlend blauer himmel. ich war aber einfach zu fretig um mich noch aufs rädchen zu setzen. da geh ich einmal wieder weg da ich dachte sonntag gibts das gleiche bild wie freitag und samstag und schon wird man bestraft...

nun gut, ich versuhs weiter kommendes wochenende...


----------



## karsten13 (15. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen liegt im Kofferraum.. drückt mir die Daumen für morgen!



und? 

Auch das Strive probegefahren?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (16. November 2010)

@Karsten.. nö.. konnte ich nicht.. hat alles länger gedauert, als ich dachte...
werde nächste Woche nochmal hinfahren.. muss eh mein neues Auto in Trier abholen.. da ist dann mehr Zeit 

Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es ein Alutech Fanes wird bei mir.. habe letzte Woche mit Jürgen telefoniert.. echt klasse Support.. würde dort dann nen maßlich leicht angepassten Rahmen aus der Signature Serie machen (Bestellung erfolgt nächste Woche denke ich) - würde dann nen Roco air TST dazubestellen.. meinen LRS aus dem Torque (DT5.1 und Hope Pro2) die Code weiterverwenden und dazu dann ne Lyric.. etweder soloair  170mm oder 2step.. mal gugn.. kann man ja jederzeit umbauen...


Mein Canyon wird zu meiner Zufriedenheit "gerettet" - sehr netter und guter Service vor Ort in Koblenz.


----------



## TRB (16. November 2010)

die federwege werden hier auch immer größer...wir können hier bald zu unseren nachbarn wechseln


----------



## DBate (16. November 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> die federwege werden hier auch immer größer...wir können hier bald zu unseren nachbarn wechseln



Mmmh, hast Du nicht damit angefangen? .

Aber konsequenterweise ist meine nächste Anschaffung ein Downhiller...


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. November 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> die federwege werden hier auch immer größer...



Federweg? Welcher Federweg?  

@wartool: Schonmal an nen Coil-Dämpfer gedacht, bzw schon mal gefahren? Macht die Geschichte ja auch wesentlich günstiger  (und die Differenz kann man ja irgendwann immer noch in Titan investieren, wenns Geld unbedingt raus muss  ).

Ich war übers Wochenende in Kroatien auf Hochzeit. Nicht zu fassen  20° und mehr, ich hab mich drei Tage lang gebräunt 
Und als wär das nicht genug lag auch noch ein Zettel vom Zoll in der Post. Und das beste daran: ich muss nach Hanau zum Zoll fahren, weil das natürlicher logischer ist als einen Frankfurter das beim Flughafen abholen zu lassen  Na, immerhin gibts nun Licht.


----------



## karsten13 (16. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wie schon im letzten Winter möchte ich die *wöchentlichen Nightrides* wieder hier platzieren. Am besten funktioniert sowas, wenn der Termin fix ist, also ab sofort *jeden Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark*.
> 
> Ausnahmen: Wenn es von oben nicht trocken ist, wird versucht, auf einen anderen Wochentag zu schieben. Bei unklarem Wetter wird bis Mittwoch 16:00 gepostet, ob der Nightride stattfindet.
> 
> ...



Morgen sieht das Wetter gut aus, deshalb 18:00 Hohemark 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (17. November 2010)

bis später, werde die 2. Gruppe verstärken.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (17. November 2010)

ich werde mangels bike keine der Gruppen verstärken :-(

Nach Feierabend werde ich wohl mal ne runde am Main langdödeln... das muss bis nächste Woche reichen - Canyon hat mein bike für Montag - Dienstag bei mir angekündigt  mit glück habe ichs bis Mittwoch wieder zusammengebastelt.

viel Spaß heute Abend!

@Faker... die Wege der Chinesen sind unergründlich.. aber jetzt wird es.. meld Dich bezüglich Akkus bei mir... ich möchte in den nächsten Tagen bestellen!


----------



## arlac77 (17. November 2010)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> bis später, werde die 2. Gruppe verstärken.
> 
> Gruß Jochen


Wird es eine 2. Gruppe geben ?
Wenn ja dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Rampe (17. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Morgen sieht das Wetter gut aus, deshalb 18:00 Hohemark



Mach mich nun auch auf den Weg,

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bergziege. (17. November 2010)

arlac77 schrieb:


> Wird es eine 2. Gruppe geben ?
> Wenn ja dann bin ich auch dabei.



ab 2 Personen ist es eine Gruppe.


----------



## sipaq (18. November 2010)

Hat irgendjemand Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag morgen (bevorzugt wieder recht früh) mit mir biken zu gehen?


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. November 2010)

Jep. Kann wahrscheinlich nur an einem von beiden Tagen, melde mich dazu noch mal.


----------



## karsten13 (18. November 2010)

Noch kurz zu gestern.

Wir sind mit 6 Leuten relativ trailig über Viktoiratempel, Parkplatz Falkenstein, Fuchstein, kleiner Feldberg zum Feldberg hochgefahren. Von dort sind arlac77 und Bergziege als "Gruppe 2" alleine wieder runter, der "Rest" hat auch eher Chickentrails gewählt, da es oben ziemlich geregnet hat (Sprühregen) und somit Sicht und Untergrund sehr bescheiden waren ...

Paar Bilder gibt's bei mir auf flickr (s.u.).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (18. November 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag morgen (bevorzugt wieder recht früh) mit mir biken zu gehen?



werde sonntag definitiv fahren. allerdings nicht zu früh, eher gegen mittag...


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. November 2010)

Also Samstag kann ich definitiv nicht, bin doch wieder arbeiten.
Sonntag bin ich also definitiv im Taunus. Ich wär prinzipiell auch für ne längere Runde zu haben. Allerdings bei Tageslicht, denn Licht ist noch nicht startklar (Helmhalterung nicht fertig).


----------



## tillo7 (19. November 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag morgen (bevorzugt wieder recht früh) mit mir biken zu gehen?



Moin sipaq,

ich würde gerne mitkommen. Was verstehst du unter "früh", wo willst du starten und wie lange willst du fahren?

Gruß

Tillo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (20. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Meine Plaene haben sich leicht geaendert. Ich wuerde jetzt gerne morgen ab 13 Uhr an der Hohemark losfahren. Faker und Tillo waert ihr da dabei? Sonst noch jemand Interesse? Licht fuer die Daemmerung (falls wir bis 17 Uhr fahren) haette ich.


----------



## tillo7 (20. November 2010)

Moin,

ich bin dabei. Licht habe ich, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich über vier Stunden fahren kann/ möchte 
Falls sich noch jemand anschließen möchte, ich starte heute um 11:45 an der Hohemark zu einer langsamen Runde.
Gruß
Tillo


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. November 2010)

13 Uhr klingt gut. Dann kann ich gemütlich ausschlafen falls es heut doch noch später wird


----------



## Marko S (20. November 2010)

Also wenn es nicht in den Hintertaunus geht komm ich auch mit.
Sollte ich nicht Pünktlich am Treffpunkt sein braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten, dann habe ich einen Bereitschaftseinsatz.

Bis Morgen
Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. November 2010)

Ich muss leider doch absagen, arbeiten 

Hat jemand Zeit am Montag zu fahren?


----------



## sipaq (20. November 2010)

Sorry, kann leider doch nicht :-( 

Muss ueberraschenderweise morgen arbeiten :-(


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. November 2010)

Neben der Grippewelle jetzt auch noch die Arbeitswelle! Au Backe!


----------



## TRB (21. November 2010)

so, zurück von meiner tour. bin um 11 los und gute 4 stunden gefahren. nach 3 wochen abstinenz muss ich sagen lief es ganz gut.

mal ne frage, wie heißt denn der trail wenn man vom windeck aus kommend nicht den ersten, den fuchstanztrail nimmt, sondern gerade aus weiter fährt und dann die nächste abfahrt links runter. da ist rechter hand ein haus mit einem tor davor. und man kommt wenn man den komplett fährt unten an dem wanderweg hoch zum fuchstanz raus. mit dem trail läuft (aktuell) ein bach runter. den fand ich sehr interessant heute. ich glaube ich bin den auch schon gefahren aber mit namen hab ichs nicht so.


----------



## TRB (21. November 2010)

so, und nun nochmal ne andere geschichte. ich möchte mir eine gute karte für rund um den fuchstanz, saalburg, altkönig, sandplacken feldberg zulegen. ich würde hier die taunus3 karte nehmen. kennt jeman die karte und kann die empfohlen werden?

http://www.taunusklub.de/593.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (21. November 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> so, und nun nochmal ne andere geschichte. ich möchte mir eine gute karte für rund um den fuchstanz, saalburg, altkönig, sandplacken feldberg zulegen. ich würde hier die taunus3 karte nehmen. kennt jeman die karte und kann die empfohlen werden?
> 
> http://www.taunusklub.de/593.html



Ich habe die Karte, ist ganz ok. Besser finde ich allerdings die Hochtaunuskarte des Landesvermessungsamtes. Leider habe ich die schon lange nicht mehr beim Hugendubel gesehen.

Letztlich ist das auch nur eine Geschmackssache; beide Karten sind im Massstab 1:25.000.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tip mit 'nem besseren Massstab?


----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich muss leider doch absagen, arbeiten



fands schade, dass es heute nicht geklappt hat. Was arbeitet ein Student eigentlich sonntags? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hab dann alleine nochmal viele Trails mitgenommen, eh der Winter kommt:
Lindenberg, Klingenkopf-Trails, Sandplacken, Feldberg, X-Trail, RB, Fuchstanz, Alder, WM, Bogenschießplatz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auf'm Feldi ist der Winter übrigens schon da:








theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hat jemand Zeit am Montag zu fahren?



Nö. Schon mal Wettervorhersage geguckt?
Am Mittwoch könnte es den ersten Nightride bei Schnee geben ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> fands schade, dass es heute nicht geklappt hat. Was arbeitet ein Student eigentlich sonntags?



Andersrum wirdn (Winter-)Schuh draus, wann hatn Student Zeit zu arbeiten außer Sonntags?  Die Mär vom lässigen Studentenleben klappt nur bis man ausm Hotel Mama auscheckt 

Ja fands auch sehr schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat. Aber irgendwie muss ich mir Spikes und Winterschuhe finanzieren, sonst wird das diesen Winter wieder nix. Sone Abstinenz wie letzten Winter mach ich bestimmt nicht nochmal mit!




karsten13 schrieb:


> Nö. Schon mal Wettervorhersage geguckt?
> Am Mittwoch könnte es den ersten Nightride bei Schnee geben ...



Was ist denn gegen starken Schneefall einzuwenden? Fällt ja ganz frisch, wann ist Schnee angenehmer zu fahren als dann 
Naja, schaun wir mal obs wirklich klappt...

Mittwochstermin ist bei mir auch weiterhin erstmal nicht möglich.
*Hat jemand Interesse Donnerstag Abends regelmäßig zu fahren?*


----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was ist denn gegen starken Schneefall einzuwenden? Fällt ja ganz frisch, wann ist Schnee angenehmer zu fahren als dann



gegen Schnee ist nix einzuwenden, das ist meistens richtig schön 

Das mit der Wettervorhersage war auf morgen gemünzt, da solls regnen ...
Schade, dass Du mittwochs nicht kannst ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (21. November 2010)

mittwochstermine sind fuer mich seit heute abend ebenfalls gegessen. hab mich in der diskussion mit meiner besseren haelfte dem wunsch gebeugt aufgrund der hoeheren sturzgefahr die nightride termine zu streichen.

wie heisst denn nun der trail?


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. November 2010)

Mmmh, "mein" Wetterdienst sagt starken Schneefall für den Taunus. Allerdings Regen in Frankfurt... die Wahrheit liegt offensichtlich in der Mitte, da helfen nur Höhenmeter 
Jo, schade um den Mittwoch :/

@TRB: Lass dir net son Quatsch uffdische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (21. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> fands schade, dass es heute nicht geklappt hat.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Ja wenn ich gewusst hätte das noch jemand fährt , wobei eigentlich hätte ich mir das denken können.
Da sich keiner weiter gemeldet hatte bin ich und tillo7 dann ohne Meldung im Forum 13:15 ab der Hohemark gestartet.
Über den Weg konnten wir uns auch nicht fahren, wir haben den Herzberg unsicher gemacht.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> wie heisst denn nun der trail?



Guckst Du hier: 


TRB schrieb:


> http://www.taunusklub.de/593.html



Na gut:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VICtggZ7swg"]YouTube        - Reichenbach (Gelber Balken)[/nomedia]


Noch ne Anmerkung: Der Trail wurde in dem Bereich wo der Bach durchfliesst vor kurzem von nem Harvester völlig plattgefahren. War heute überrascht, wie schnell er sich davon erholt hat ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (22. November 2010)

ist er das von komplett oben? ich hatte den von ganz oben (rechte hand das haus mit dem eisentor davor, direkt ein paar meter weiter als der einstieg in den fuchstanztrail) wesentlich steiler in erinnerung. zumal ich von oben da teilweise einen ziemlich schmalen pfad durchfahren musste zwischen kleinen tannen


----------



## karsten13 (22. November 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> ist er das von komplett oben?



ja. Die Hauseinfahrt ist im Screenshot gut zu sehen ...


----------



## DBate (22. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Na gut:  YouTube        - Reichenbach (Gelber Balken)



Nett! Mit welcher Kamera hast Du denn die Aufnahmen gemacht? Und wo ist die befestigt? Am Lenker?

Neugierige Grüsse,
DBate
P.S. Seit heute weiss ich endlich, woher Dein Avatar kommt .


----------



## karsten13 (22. November 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Nett! Mit welcher Kamera hast Du denn die Aufnahmen gemacht? Und wo ist die befestigt? Am Lenker?
> .



Es ist dieses Spielzeug 

Bei der Aufnahme war sie am Lenker. Hab's auch schon auf'm Helm versucht, aber dafür fahr ich zu unruhig  oder zu langsam ...

Hatte lange mit der GoPro geliebäugelt, aber beim Alpencross hatte dann jemand die Contour HD dabei, die Bilder haben überzeugt. Ideale Befestigung wäre am Steuerkopf (dann wären die Lenkbewegungen noch raus), aber das geht beim Spicy schlecht (wegen Befestigung und Zugführung).



DBate schrieb:


> P.S. Seit heute weiss ich endlich, woher Dein Avatar kommt .



... vom Stachelschwein-Baum 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (22. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hatte lange mit der GoPro geliebäugelt, aber beim Alpencross hatte dann jemand die Contour HD dabei, die Bilder haben überzeugt. Ideale Befestigung wäre am Steuerkopf (dann wären die Lenkbewegungen noch raus), aber das geht beim Spicy schlecht (wegen Befestigung und Zugführung).



Ich kann mich nach wie vor nicht zwischen einer der beiden Kameras entscheiden; vom Format gefällt mir die Contour deutlich besser - die GoPro wirkt ein wenig 'klobig'. Andererseits schien sie mir in den Videos die ich gesehen habe ein wenig lichtempfindlicher, d.h. Aufnahmen in schattigen Waldpassagen wirkten etwas heller als bei der Contour. Und dann bietet sie wohl einen weiteren Aufnahmewinkel.
Was mir auch gut gefällt sind die vielfältigen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten der GoPro. Insbesondere Aufnahmen die mit dem Brustgurt gemacht wurden finde ich echt ansprechend.

Dummerweise sieht man aus wie ein Teletubby wenn man die Kamera auf dem Helm befestigt... 

Nun ja, werd' mal weiter drüber nachdenken.



karsten13 schrieb:


> ... vom Stachelschwein-Baum



Genau! 

Bis die Tage,
David


----------



## tillo7 (23. November 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich gewusst hätte das noch jemand fährt , wobei eigentlich hätte ich mir das denken können.
> Da sich keiner weiter gemeldet hatte bin ich und tillo7 dann ohne Meldung im Forum 13:15 ab der Hohemark gestartet.
> Über den Weg konnten wir uns auch nicht fahren, wir haben den Herzberg unsicher gemacht.
> 
> ...



Gude Marko,
es war ne schöne Tour am Sonntag, auch wenn man Trails meiner Meinung nach nur runter fahren sollte und nicht hoch Du hast mich aber so hart rangenommen, dass ich jetzt die Halskrätze habe. Wenn ich wieder fit bin, mache ich mich auf die Suche nach neuen Trails - irgendwas wirst du sicher noch nicht kennen.
Gruß
Till


----------



## Everstyle (23. November 2010)

M0in,

hätte irgendjemand morgen Lust auf eine slo-mo-gruppe bei Schneefall???

Gruß

E


----------



## karsten13 (23. November 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> hätte irgendjemand morgen Lust auf eine slo-mo-gruppe bei Schneefall???



klar. 18:00 Hohemark 

Es sollte nur nicht regnen (statt schneien) und wegen mir auch gerne mit gemässigtem Tempo, bin eh grad angeschlagen ...

Falls ich nicht fahre, sag ich hier bis 16:00 ab ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (24. November 2010)

tillo7 schrieb:


> Gude Marko,
> es war ne schöne Tour am Sonntag, auch wenn man Trails meiner Meinung nach nur runter fahren sollte und nicht hoch Du hast mich aber so hart rangenommen, dass ich jetzt die Halskrätze habe.



Das tut mir aber ....., ne im Ernst du musst nur was sagen dann werden wir uns schon einig.
Aber das mit den Trails berghoch ist halt bei AWB so und da will ich auch nichts dran ändern.
Wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich nur Trails fahren und jede Autobahn auslassen, das ist aber auch eine Frage vom Wetter.



tillo7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder fit bin, mache ich mich auf die Suche nach neuen Trails - irgendwas wirst du sicher noch nicht kennen.
> Gruß
> Till



Da gibt´s bestimmt noch genug,  du musst nur in den Hintertaunus mit mir fahren.


----------



## DBate (24. November 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> hätte irgendjemand morgen Lust auf eine slo-mo-gruppe bei Schneefall???
> 
> ...



Lust ja, verabschiede mich allerdings morgen früh in den wohlverdienten Urlaub . Ausserdem macht mein Oberschenkel noch immer Probleme (hab' letzte Woche wieder mit leichtem Training begonnen...).

Wünsche Euch viel Spass!


----------



## TRB (24. November 2010)

Lust hab auch ich,allerdings eher im hellen. Gibts schon Plaene fuers Wochenende? Der Schneefall soll sich bis dahin ja erledigt haben


----------



## Everstyle (24. November 2010)

Sorry Leute, 

muss selber auch absagen, zu viel los im Büro... 

Am WE bin ich vermutlich in Wanderschuhen unterwegs...

Gruß

E.


----------



## wartool (24. November 2010)

wenn ich mein Lämpchen bis 16:30 fit ahbe.. bin ich auf jeden Fall unterwegs... ob mit Euch, oder alleine muss ich dann sehen, wie es bbei mir läuft.. hatte das letzte mal beim fahren das gefühl, ich würde mit angezogener Bremse fahren... könnte auch an den Maxxis Swampthings liegen, die ich jetzt montiert habe... die Storms waren zu schmal.. aber guuuut


----------



## sipaq (24. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> wenn ich mein Lämpchen bis 16:30 fit ahbe.. bin ich auf jeden Fall unterwegs... ob mit Euch, oder alleine muss ich dann sehen, wie es bbei mir läuft.. hatte das letzte mal beim fahren das gefühl, ich würde mit angezogener Bremse fahren... könnte auch an den Maxxis Swampthings liegen, die ich jetzt montiert habe... die Storms waren zu schmal.. aber guuuut


Die Swampthings sind bekannt dafür einen "etwas" höheren Rollwiderstand zu haben. Wer richtig dicke Oberschenkel haben will, sollte aber direkt auf die Maxxis Wetscream setzen. Die fühlen sich so an, als würdest Du immer ein Kettenblatt größer als normal fahren. Dafür ist der Grip natürlich überirdisch im Vergleich zu normalen Schlappen wie Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert.


----------



## bonusheft (24. November 2010)

Tach Kinners,

bei mir klappt es heute leider nicht. Aber spätestens Samstag wieder...


----------



## TRB (24. November 2010)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Tach Kinners,
> 
> bei mir klappt es heute leider nicht. Aber spätestens Samstag wieder...



wann denn Samstag?

ich würde mich gerne Sonntag aufs Rädche setzen, sollten aber alle anderen Samstag fahren könnte ich mir eventuell vorstellen Samstags mitzufahren


----------



## wartool (24. November 2010)

Goile Schneerunde habt ihr eben verpasst 

Karsten hat sich wirklich gezügelt... das Tempo war sogar mir angenehm :-D



Werde Samstag wohl nicht zum fahren kommen.. Sonntag will ich aber unbedingt wieder in den Schneeeeeeee :-D
evtl sogar zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Alten.. mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (25. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Goile Schneerunde habt ihr eben verpasst



  

krieg das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht 
Mit so viel Schnee hab ich gar net gerechnet 

Unterhalb vom Alden:






Feldberg:





Und hier noch bewegte Bilder:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gux0LvW_9I"]YouTube        - Zum Fuchstanz[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idtb_zd-3rw"]YouTube        - Schnee auf'm Feldberg[/nomedia]


Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (25. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> krieg das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht
> Mit so viel Schnee hab ich gar net gerechnet
> 
> Unterhalb vom Alden:
> ...



das macht auf jeden Fall mal ordentlich Laune aufs Wochenende!


----------



## wartool (25. November 2010)

jopp...

ich werde morgen früh nach der Zulassungsstelle direkt wieder aufbrechen   es ist ja schließlich Frei-Tag *ggg*

Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit.. aber Sonntag.. und weeehe, es gab dann keinen Neuschnee :-D


----------



## TRB (25. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> jopp...
> 
> ich werde morgen frÃ¼h nach der Zulassungsstelle direkt wieder aufbrechen   es ist ja schlieÃlich Frei-Tag *ggg*
> 
> Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit.. aber Sonntag.. und weeehe, es gab dann keinen Neuschnee :-D



wann willste denn Sonntag los? ich wuerde nen ruendchen mit drehen wenns recht ist?


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. November 2010)

Mööööh *schmoll* will auch  viel Spaß euch am WE!  Sieht echt supergenial aus.


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. November 2010)

Möchte sich noch jemand Spikereifen zulegen? Ich hab da ein Angebot rausgehandelt und wenn noch jemand einsteigt dann könnte man wohl noch etwas mehr rausholen (+Versandkosten teilen).
Bei ernsthaftem Interesse bitte per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (25. November 2010)

@TRB

sollte ich früh rauskommen würde ich evtl den Sonnenaufgang auf dem Alten anstreben... dann würde sich so 6:50 an der HM anbieten....
ansonsten würde ich schätzungsweise so gegen 10-11 hier aufbrechen.... ca 30 Mins später an der HM... ich bin noch unschlüssig..

@Faker:
die Clondikes sind mir bissl schwer... ich warte aber auf Erfahrungsberichte deinerseits   - apropos.. die Swampthings rollen wir ein oller Leopard 2  - greifen aber ganz gut...


Werde morgen nochmal ohne Spikes losziehen... und dann am Samstag für Sonntag die Spikes montieren denke ich mal.


----------



## TRB (25. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> @TRB
> 
> sollte ich früh rauskommen würde ich evtl den Sonnenaufgang auf dem Alten anstreben... dann würde sich so 6:50 an der HM anbieten....
> ansonsten würde ich schätzungsweise so gegen 10-11 hier aufbrechen.... ca 30 Mins später an der HM... ich bin noch unschlüssig..



also ich mach ja viel mit aber 10 vor 7 ist schon verdammt hart. varainte 2 zwischen 10-11 klingt da schon wesentlich humaner . da wäre ich dabei


----------



## blutbuche (25. November 2010)

das fuchstanz video is sehr nett !! mit welchen lampen wart ihr da unterwegs ? lg , k.


----------



## karsten13 (25. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das fuchstanz video is sehr nett !! mit welchen lampen wart ihr da unterwegs ? lg , k.



Rampe fährt da vor mir, ist glaub ich mit ner Hope4 und ner China-Lampe unterwegs, wartool war hinter mir, weiss nicht, mit welchen seiner vielen Lampen er gestern unterwegs war. Bei mir war ne Lupine Edison am Lenker und ne China-Lampe auf'm Helm.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (26. November 2010)

dumme Frage,wieso eigentlich china-lampe? hat die keinen namen oder wollt ihr damit sagen das diese lampe nen baumarktprodukt ist?


----------



## Rampe (26. November 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> dumme Frage,wieso eigentlich china-lampe? hat die keinen namen oder wollt ihr damit sagen das diese lampe nen baumarktprodukt ist?



Regulär heisst das Ding auch Reisbrenner und Mann kann sie in Honkong bestellen (Von blinden Chinesen mundgelötet oder so, daher recht günstig).


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. November 2010)

Heißt das nich Reiskocher?
Es ist aber noch ein zweiter Markenname bekannt, "Chinaböller".


----------



## Everstyle (26. November 2010)

Ich hoffe, auf euch fällt jetzt ein Amboss nieder oder ähnliches, für diese geilen Bilder hier... Man-o-Man... wäre ich jetzt gerne dabei gewesen!!! 

Jedenfalls, China-Lampe = gleich Tesla-Klon bei Dealxtreme.com...

E.


----------



## karsten13 (26. November 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> mittwochstermine sind fuer mich seit heute abend ebenfalls gegessen. hab mich in der diskussion mit meiner besseren haelfte dem wunsch gebeugt aufgrund der hoeheren sturzgefahr die nightride termine zu streichen.





TRB schrieb:


> dumme Frage,wieso eigentlich china-lampe? hat die keinen namen oder wollt ihr damit sagen das diese lampe nen baumarktprodukt ist?



Du darfst doch eh net, warum dann die "dumme Frage"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, auf euch fällt jetzt ein Amboss nieder oder ähnliches, für diese geilen Bilder hier... Man-o-Man... wäre ich jetzt gerne dabei gewesen!!!



tja, Herr E., da dürfen Sie sich bei ihrem Arbeitgeber bedanken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
Im Ernst, hätte mich gefreut, wenn Du dabei gewesen wärst. Nen Amboss hab ich net abbekommen, grinse aber immer noch ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Milass (26. November 2010)

maui slimak, fährst du demnächst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (27. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du darfst doch eh net, warum dann die "dumme Frage"?



stimmt auch wieder...ist wohl meiner grenzenlosen Neugier geschuldet...


----------



## Everstyle (28. November 2010)

Der Kontrast hätte nicht größer ausfallen können. Während mich hier in FFm heute morgen "Bonjour tristesse" begrüsst hat, empfing mich im Gegensatz dazu der Große Feldberg wie eine "Winter Dreams 2010 - Volume One" Kompilation. Ich weiss, warum ich den Taunus so mag 

Spikes sind auf alle Fälle zu empfehlen. Ausserdem habe ich am AK-Westhang Reifenspuren gesehen, nicht schlecht, muss ich sagen. Ich plane am Mittwoch zu fahren, kann aber noch nix versprechen. Wenn, dann aber auf alle Fälle im slo-mo Modus 

Gruß

E.

p. s. hey TRB, bist du noch gut nach unten gekommen?


----------



## karsten13 (29. November 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Der Kontrast hätte nicht größer ausfallen können. Während mich hier in FFm heute morgen "Bonjour tristesse" begrüsst hat, empfing mich im Gegensatz dazu der Große Feldberg wie eine "Winter Dreams 2010 - Volume One" Kompilation. Ich weiss, warum ich den Taunus so mag



dem ist nix hinzuzufügen, ausser vielleicht ein paar Bilder 

Anstieg Alder, die Suppe reisst auf:





Oben:





Blick zum Feldberg, man sieht in noch geradeso:







Everstyle schrieb:


> Spikes sind auf alle Fälle zu empfehlen.



nö, die hab ich am Wochenende überhaupt net vermisst. Und wenn es bis Mittwoch so viel schneit wie vorhergesagt, sind die völlig überflüssig ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ausserdem habe ich am AK-Westhang Reifenspuren gesehen








Das war jedenfalls mal ein geniales Wochenende, 2 tolle Schneetouren und grad noch zum Abschluss in der Batschkapp abgerockt 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich plane am Mittwoch zu fahren, kann aber noch nix versprechen. Wenn, dann aber auf alle Fälle im slo-mo Modus



ich bin gespannt, ob's diesmal klappt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n8,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (29. November 2010)

jepp.. war ein saugeiler Tag gestern...

Spikes hatte ich zwar drauf... wären aber wirklich nur gaaaanz selten nötig gewesen... nämlich dort, wo die gefühlten 1000000 Leute mit ihren Bälgern die Hänge bis aufs Eis abgewetzt hatten (nur an den Hotspots).

Jetzt drückt mal die Daumen, dass es so schön frisch bleibt und die Pracht liegenbleibt und täglich 10cm Verstärkung bekommt 

Werde heute evtl nochmal ne kurze Runde drehen - es macht einfach zu viel Spaß... einfach daheimhocken ist doof

@TRB

sorry hatte mich nichtmehr gemeldet... bin recht spontan gegen 12:40 bei mir aufgebrochen...

@Karsten

wenn du schon so schöne Fotos vom Steinbacher Sonnenuntergang machst... wieso schaust Du nicht mal auf ein Heiss oder Kaltgetränk vorbei?? tztztz..


----------



## TRB (29. November 2010)

eim traum,hab zwar keine faxen gemacht und bin "normal" abgefahren um dann den feldberg nochmal hoch zu gurken. Da oben war mir aber zu viel los. Naja, wem kann man das verÃ¼beln...


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. November 2010)

Der Schnee ist so geil  Das beste heute auf dem Weg zum Campus Westend war der Teil durch den Grüneburgpark.
Dabei erhärtete sich ein Verdacht den ich schon letzten Winter hatte: Dünne Reifen sind stark im Vorteil. Mit dem 28mm Slick vom Vorderrad bin ich jedenfalls nicht gerutscht und auch auf verfahrenen Strecken hält man wunderbar die Spur die man fahren möchte.
Ich bestell wohl gleich nen CX Pro (35mm mit Stollen), gibt sonst keine so schmalen Stollenreifen für 26er.


----------



## Rampe (29. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Jetzt drückt mal die Daumen, dass es so schön frisch bleibt und die Pracht liegenbleibt und täglich 10cm Verstärkung bekommt



Du wurdest erhöhrt, die Verhältnisse haben sich weiter Idealisiert, werde alles dransetzen am Mittwoch zu fahren, schon meine Feierabendrunde war super, übrigends auf Breitschlappen, das ging auch sehr gut.

n8,

Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (30. November 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> @Karsten
> 
> wenn du schon so schöne Fotos vom Steinbacher Sonnenuntergang machst... wieso schaust Du nicht mal auf ein Heiss oder Kaltgetränk vorbei?? tztztz..



weil ich keine Lust hatte noch die Lampe zu montieren und - noch wichtiger - ich mag bei den Temperaturen überhaupt keine Pausen, da kühlt man nur aus ...
... aber trotzdem danke 



Rampe schrieb:


> Du wurdest erhöhrt, die Verhältnisse haben sich weiter Idealisiert, werde alles dransetzen am Mittwoch zu fahren, schon meine Feierabendrunde war super, übrigends auf Breitschlappen, das ging auch sehr gut.



auch ich tendiere bei den Verhältnissen zu breiten Schlappen. Und bis Mittwoch kann es wegen mir durchschneien 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Smilla1 (30. November 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (30. November 2010)

Ich auch! Und mit warmen Füssen


----------



## wartool (1. Dezember 2010)

Falls ich nicht um 18 uhr an der HM bin.. wartet nicht auf mich.. entweder fahre ich schon etwas früher ne Runde, oder auch gar nicht - Ihr wisst doch... sicher ist nur die Ungewissheit ;P


----------



## Everstyle (1. Dezember 2010)

Wie erwartet, ich bin heute nicht dabei. Abgesehen davon, dass es einfach Ars$§kalt ist, geht es mir nicht so gut. Zudem habe ich auch genug im Büro zu tun. 

Euch allen wünsche ich aber viel Spaß!!!

Gruß

E.


----------



## Rampe (1. Dezember 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> werde alles dransetzen am Mittwoch zu fahren, schon meine Feierabendrunde war super, übrigends auf Breitschlappen, das ging auch sehr gut.



.....Blah, Blah, was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern, bin auf halber Strecke umgedreht und werde nun die Spikes montieren.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Dezember 2010)

Oha, im Taunus auch schon überfroren?
Im städtischen Bereich kommt man ja auch nur voran weil wenigstens die Fahrbahnen trocken sind.

Bin eben auch durch die Gegend getingelt. Ergebnis: In Offenbach sind es gefühlte 10° wärmer als in der Frankfurter City, und in Ginnheim herrscht dank stetigem Eiswind Tiefkühlstimmung  
Eine Stunde lang unterwegs ohne zu frieren und die letzten drei Minuten nach Hause gegen den Wind haben mich umgebracht 

Und eine weitere Entdeckung: Fox-Helme sind den aktuellen Temperaturen offensichtlich nicht gewachsen. Die Plastikteile der Befestigungsbänder platzen urplötzlich überall auf. Möh


----------



## wartool (1. Dezember 2010)

sodele.. zurück von ner kurzen Solorunde über Herzberg und Rosskopf....

schee wars.. lediglich die Schneewehen auf den Feldern rund um Steinbach haben es geschafft, dass ich ne Stunde zur Hm gebraucht habe.. echte Quälerei mit viel Schieben.. aber dann im Wald wurds gut 

Man muss bei dem Wetter halt viel Zeit mitbringen und es locker angehen... übrigens.. klare Empfehlung für die billige Softshellskijacke vom Aldi... hat mich zusammen mit nem Fleecepulli eben 2,5 Stunden bei Minus 10 Grad angenehm warm gehalten...

Werde wohl am Samstag so ab 10 wieder starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> sodele.. zurück von ner kurzen Solorunde über Herzberg und Rosskopf....
> 
> schee wars.. lediglich die Schneewehen auf den Feldern rund um Steinbach haben es geschafft, dass ich ne Stunde zur Hm gebraucht habe.. echte Quälerei mit viel Schieben.. aber dann im Wald wurds gut
> 
> Man muss bei dem Wetter halt viel Zeit mitbringen und es locker angehen...



so, hab auch aufgegeben ... 

Daheim noch die Laufräder mit den Spikes montiert, zum Glück!
In der Stadt und drumherum gab es massenhaft Eis. Als ich dann beim NW-Krankenhaus in die Felder bin, steckte ich auch sofort in ner Schneewehe. Durchgekämpft bis zum nächsten Weg, der war geräumt, allerdings nur bis zur A5-Unterführung. Also zurück nach Niederursel und an der Bahn entlang Richtung Weißkirchen. Hier pures Eis - war mir mit Spikes egal. Nur war ich hier schon viel zu spät dran, und als die nächste Schneewehe kam, dachte ich mir, es reicht ...

Neuer Versuch dann am Samstag,

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## racejo (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann auch endlich wieder fahren. War ewig verletzt. 

Kann man auf den Feldberg und Altkönig? Sind die Wege vereist oder pulver? Pulver wär ja wunderbar 

Bin dann am Samstag und Sonntag am Start. Noch jemand?


----------



## bonusheft (1. Dezember 2010)

So, bin wieder zurück von einer schönen Taunusrunde mit Smilla.  

Für die nächste Tour werde ich auch die Spikes montieren. Es geht zwar größtenteils auch so ganz gut, aber mit Spikes hätte ich mich sicherer gefühlt. Denn die breiten Wege sind schon teilweise mit Eis durchsetzt. 

Und wie wartool schon gesagt hat: Vieel Zeit mitbringen... Oder die Runden entsprechend planen, die weiße Pracht reduziert die Reisegeschwindigkeit doch deutlich...


----------



## wartool (2. Dezember 2010)

@Bonusheft

kann es sein, dass Ihr mir kurz vor der Saalburg begegnet seid, oder habt Ihr in der Kneipe auf dem Herzberg gehockt? *gg* - war bikertechnisch recht viel los für das Wetter... find ich klasse!

@Karsten und Rest, der über die Felder bei Steinbach anreist:

vergesst es... erfahrungsgemäß werden die Wege nicht wirlich geräumt und in der Nacht sind die Schneeverwehungen noch schlimmer geworden.. kurz.. da geht gar nix mehr!

Fahrt lieber über die Straße zur HM
Ich überlege schon ernsthaft am Samstag und Sonntag mit dem Auto "anzureisen".

Heute morgen wollte ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit übers Feld Richtung Eschborn... naja.. bin jetzt doch mit dem Auto hier


----------



## bonusheft (2. Dezember 2010)

nee, weder noch  

Wir sind kurz hinterm Bleibiskopf auf dem Hauptweg zum Sandplacken gefahren und dann den roten Punkt wieder runter.

Aber außer Joggern ist uns niemand begegnet...


----------



## sipaq (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte morgen vormittag mal los, vorzugsweise ab 11 Uhr an der Hohemark? Hat irgendwer Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## wartool (3. Dezember 2010)

sodele... eben zurück von ner schoenen runde über HM-Alde-Fuchs-Feldi und über den Weg von letzter Woche Mittwoch zurück zur großen Kurve von dort aus WAB zurück zur HM und Heim.

Ein Tipp für alle, die morgen fahren wollen... spart Euch Trail bergauf fahren zu wollen... habe nur geflucht, geschoben und getragen... Wirklich fahrbar sind nur die Hauptwege.. und selbst dort gibt es fiese tiefe Stellen. Der Schnne ist so geil trocken, dass er nicht richtig zusammenklebt beim drüberlatschen.. das kostet ENORM Kraft.. selbst im Flachen.

Die Abfahrt im Dunkeln war der Hammer... der Schnee glitzert im Lampenschein wie ne Million Sterne.. ein Traum...

An die Leuts, die aus Frankfurt per Rad übers Feld wollen... ich glaube das lasst ihr lieber nochmal bleiben.. selbst Tiere, wie Rampe und Karsten werden mMn platt sein, bis sie an der HM sind.. das ist echt hart dort!

Vielleicht sieht man sich morgen kurz.. werde jedoch nur ne kleine Runde drehen.. haben morgen Weihnachtsfeier *hicks*


----------



## TRB (3. Dezember 2010)

sollte ich diese woche noch fahren dann eher sonntag. momentan ists mir aber irgend wie zu kalt..mal schauen, vielleicht packts mich ja zwischen hallenbad und heißem tee noch raus aufs rad. wie ists momentan draußen. ohne spikes fahrbar? wie schauts mit vereisten stellen oben aus?


----------



## karsten13 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hier war auch schon mal mehr los 

Heute möchte ich 18:00 Hohemark starten. Hoffe nur, dass die gemeldeten Niederschläge als Schnee runterkommen. Falls es regnet fahr ich wohl nicht, in dem Fall sag ich dann aber hier bis 16.00 Uhr ab.

Ansonsten ...



wartool schrieb:


> selbst Tiere, wie Rampe und Karsten



... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (8. Dezember 2010)

sehe das Bild hier auf der Arbeit leider nicht...

evtl komme ich mit.. wie immer... bei mir ist nichts sicher ;-)

Regen wäre auch doof.. würde dann evtl mit dem Auto bis an die HM kommen.. hoffe dass es ab dort dann nicht mehr schlammig sein wird. Die Spikes lasse ich glaube ich drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (8. Dezember 2010)

bisher sieht es ja echt kacke aus... :-(


----------



## bonusheft (8. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> bisher sieht es ja echt kacke aus... :-(



Stimmt! Also mir ist das heute zu ungemütlich, ich laß das heute mal sein...


----------



## karsten13 (8. Dezember 2010)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Stimmt! Also mir ist das heute zu ungemütlich, ich laß das heute mal sein...



Hiermit ist der Nightride für heute abgesagt.

Rampe und ich überlegen, stattdessen morgen zu fahren - wenn denn das Wetter nicht ganz so ungemütlich ist ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (8. Dezember 2010)

Alles richtig gemacht 

heute wären wir wohl kaum mehr bis heim gekommen...

war eben draußen.. so viel geilen Pappschnee auf einmal verkraftet das Radls nicht wirklich... war ca 1,5 Stunden unterwegs... 80 Minuten davon auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt.. und das in der Ebene... aber geil ists :-D

morgen habe ich die vorletzte meiner 5 Weihnachtsfeiern.. kann also leider nicht mitfahren *heul*
aber am Freitag habe ich nicht vor mich auf der Maloche blicken zu lassen... da geht bestimmt was


----------



## Rampe (8. Dezember 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hiermit ist der Nightride für heute abgesagt.



Gut so, das wäre Tierquälerei geworden, obwohl mein Heimweg durch den Neuschnee recht nett war.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (8. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> war eben draußen.. so viel geilen Pappschnee auf einmal verkraftet das Radls nicht wirklich... war ca 1,5 Stunden unterwegs... 80 Minuten davon auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt.. und das in der Ebene... aber geil ists :-D





Rampe schrieb:


> Gut so, das wäre Tierquälerei geworden, obwohl mein Heimweg durch den Neuschnee recht nett war.



war grad noch die 5 m zum Mülleimer, musste mir erst mal Schuhe anziehen, mit Birkenstock wollt ich da net durch 

Und dann bin ich auch noch kurz mit dem Rad in die weisse Stadt 











Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (9. Dezember 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> war grad noch die 5 m zum Mülleimer, musste mir erst mal Schuhe anziehen, mit Birkenstock wollt ich da net durch
> 
> Und dann bin ich auch noch kurz mit dem Rad in die weisse Stadt
> 
> ...



Geniale Bilder!

Und Dein Lapierre sieht viel besser aus als die Votec im Schaufenster .

Gruesse vom Krankenbett,
DBate


----------



## wartool (9. Dezember 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Gut so, das wäre Tierquälerei geworden




Nenn mich nicht Tier... du (konditions)Tier


----------



## karsten13 (9. Dezember 2010)

so, bin mit Rampe um 18:00 am Lahmen Esel in Niederursel verabredet, fahren dann so 18:35/18:40 an der Hohemark vorbei. 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (9. Dezember 2010)

hab hier grad mal wieder reingeschaut....ihr fahrt tatsächlich heute  Ich bin heute Morgen auf den Altkönig gejoggt. Ich kann euch sagen, s'is nich grad wenig Neuschnee da draußen. Oberhalb Falkensteins wird der Schnee auch richtig geil, aber soweit kommt ihr sicher nicht mit dem Bike. Viel Spaß


----------



## TRB (9. Dezember 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Geniale Bilder!
> 
> Und Dein Lapierre sieht viel besser aus als die Votec im Schaufenster .
> 
> ...



wo und welcher laden ist das denn in ffm?


----------



## DBate (9. Dezember 2010)

TRB schrieb:


> wo und welcher laden ist das denn in ffm?



Findest Du hier, ganz oben. Konnte nicht widerstehen .


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Dezember 2010)

Warum zum Teufel regnet das jetzt schon wieder? Den ganzen Tag schneits und dann kommt wieder dieser Regen und verwandelt alles in graue Pampe. 
Macht aber trotzdem Spaß auf Slicks 

Bin echt gespannt auf Karsten und Rampes Bericht, das muss heut echt geil gewesen sein


----------



## karsten13 (10. Dezember 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Und Dein Lapierre sieht viel besser aus als die Votec im Schaufenster .










DBate schrieb:


> Gruesse vom Krankenbett



ups, was Schlimmeres?



CoAXx schrieb:


> hab hier grad mal wieder reingeschaut....ihr fahrt tatsächlich heute  Ich bin heute Morgen auf den Altkönig gejoggt. Ich kann euch sagen, s'is nich grad wenig Neuschnee da draußen. Oberhalb Falkensteins wird der Schnee auch richtig geil, aber soweit kommt ihr sicher nicht mit dem Bike. Viel Spaß



ich glaub wir haben uns zuletzt bei sipaq's Selbstverstümmelung gesehen, oder?



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt auf Karsten und Rampes Bericht, das muss heut echt geil gewesen sein



es war vor allem anstrengend. War zu spät am Lahmen Esel, weil ich schon im Niddapark kämpfen musste. Richtig los ging es dann ab Hohemark über Emminghaushütte nach Falkenstein. Der Arbeiterweg war noch kurz geräumt, dann konnte man nur in den Spuren fahren. 






Von Falkenstein durch den Ort zum Parkplatz hoch und dann den Fuchstanzweg zum Fuchstanz. Hier war dann zwischendrin schon ein paar mal Schieben angesagt, Fahren teilweise unmöglich und ausserdem viel anstrengender.






Vom Fuchstanz dann den Pflasterweg und an der Weissen Mauer vorbei. Dieses ganze Stück war eine einzige Katastrophe. Selbst auf leichten Bergabpassagen mussten wir schieben, teilweise waren da auch krasse Schneeverwehungen.

Die Waldautobahn runter Richtung Hohemark war dann geil, weil man hier richtig surfen konnte. Zum Abschluß sind wir noch den Bogenschießplatz runter 

Rückfahrt nach Ffm war dann wieder blöd, weil nur Matsch und der Schnee ging in Regen über ...

Fazit: Krasses Kraft- und Koordinationstraining bei Dauerschneefall - und manchmal geht mehr als man denkt 

Prost, 

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (11. Dezember 2010)

Karsten? Rampe? Anybody?
heute gefahren? Wie waren die Bedingungen? 
Ich bin nicht los... vermute es ist nur Matschepampe und kraftraubender gefrorener Schnee.. oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (11. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Karsten? Rampe? Anybody?
> heute gefahren? Wie waren die Bedingungen?
> Ich bin nicht los... vermute es ist nur Matschepampe und kraftraubender gefrorener Schnee.. oder liege ich falsch?




Karsten mußte mit mir zum Augenoptiker .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## karsten13 (11. Dezember 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Karsten mußte mit mir zum Augenoptiker .


----------



## Rampe (11. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> vermute es ist nur Matschepampe und kraftraubender gefrorener Schnee.. oder liege ich falsch?



Vermute ich auch, deswegen heute mal faul gewesen und meinem Vater versucht bei Computerproblemen zu helfen:kotz:..... wäre wohl besser gefahren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## wartool (12. Dezember 2010)

so.. war vorhin mit meiner Perle ne Runde zu Fuß an der großen Kurve - der Weg von dort zum Fux ist halbwegs fahrbar (plattgetrampelt und geräumt) Alle anderen Wege abseits der Hauptrouten sind unfahrbar! Ein paar arme Schweine haben sich auf der Straße nach oben geschraubt.. die spinnen echt - wie kann sowas Spaß machen?

Wenns jetzt noch friert sehe ich erstmal schwarz für schöne Taunusrunden... es sei denn man bleibt auf den Hauptwegen :-(

@Faker
Kabel ist gelandet ;-)


----------



## Marko S (13. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> so.. war vorhin mit meiner Perle ne Runde zu Fuß an der großen Kurve - der Weg von dort zum Fux ist halbwegs fahrbar (plattgetrampelt und geräumt) Alle anderen Wege abseits der Hauptrouten sind unfahrbar! Ein paar arme Schweine haben sich auf der Straße nach oben geschraubt.. die spinnen echt - wie kann sowas Spaß machen?
> 
> Wenns jetzt noch friert sehe ich erstmal schwarz für schöne Taunusrunden... es sei denn man bleibt auf den Hauptwegen :-(



Ach das ging heute schon mit dem fahren, auch auf den Trails.
War heute auf dem Herzberg und bin dann den blauen Punkt runter, was ein Spaß.
Die Hauptwege hoch und Trails runter.
Hochwerts natürlich ordentlich anstrengend aber wer sich im Bereich 300 bis 400 Hm bewegt kann schon seinen Spaß im Taunus haben haben.
Einfach die etwas unbekannteren Wege nutzen wo keine Leute laufen und schön durch die 20 cm Schnee heizen.


----------



## CoAXx (13. Dezember 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich glaub wir haben uns zuletzt bei sipaq's Selbstverstümmelung gesehen, oder?



Ja genau... ;-)


----------



## wartool (14. Dezember 2010)

sodele.. wiedermal eine Schreckensmeldung von mir 

war gestern Abend über Hm-Emminghaushütte-Fux-Alter-Zurück unterwegs.
Hochzus auf den Hauptwegen ging es bis auf kleine Abschnitte, in denen die Pedale beim treten in der eisigen Oberschicht neben den Fahrrillen verhakten eigentlich recht gut.

Runterzus war ein ziemliches geeire - sobald man aus diesen Spuren raus kommt oder raus will - ist das wie ne Vollbremsung. Diese Krustenschicht auf dem Schnee bremst fast wie meine Code - ich konnte mein rad einfach in den Schnee stecken - es blieb stehen wie in nem Radständer.

Werde heute Abend wenn ich Wertheim Village gut überstanden habe mal ne runde in Richtung Herzberg etc drehen und die andere Seite der Kanonenstraße antesten - ich werde berichten!


----------



## Marko S (14. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> sodele.. wiedermal eine Schreckensmeldung von mir
> 
> war gestern Abend über Hm-Emminghaushütte-Fux-Alter-Zurück unterwegs.
> Hochzus auf den Hauptwegen ging es bis auf kleine Abschnitte, in denen die Pedale beim treten in der eisigen Oberschicht neben den Fahrrillen verhakten eigentlich recht gut.
> ...



Na bei solchen Verhältnissen wird es wohl nichts mehr mit dem tiefen Schnee.
Am Sonntag wars ja noch alles weich, aber inzwischen sollte alles Brett hart  sein.
Da muss ich doch wieder die Langlaufskier raus holen.
Im übrigen von der Saalburg zum Herzberg ist natürlich geschoben, wer aber weiter zum Sandplacken will kann das vergessen.
Zu viel Schnee und keine Spurrinnen in denen gefahren werden könnte.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (14. Dezember 2010)

@wartool und Marko:
Wie sieht denn der Untergrund aus, sind Spikes notwendig?

Ansonsten: Werde morgen 18:00 wieder an der Hohemark sein, wer fährt mit?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (15. Dezember 2010)

Servus Karsten

also ich halte Spikes für notwendig. Der Untergrund ist öfters einfach nur eisig... ein normaler Stollen hätte zwar bissl was zum greifen.. aber nicht immer und nicht überall.

Mir blutet nur immer das Herz mit den Dingern über den Beton Richtung HM zu nageln.

Ob ich mitfahre wird sich wie immer kurzfristig ergeben - vor habe ich es schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (15. Dezember 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Werde morgen 18:00 wieder an der Hohemark sein, wer fährt mit?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Hi Karsten,

ich werde auch da sein. 

Bis dann...


----------



## wartool (15. Dezember 2010)

naaa? wie wars bei Euch?

bin bereits um 17:35 an der HM gewesen (Auto sei Dank) und bin dann von dort ne recht langweilige Runde über den öööhm... Arbeiterweg?? zum Fuxi und hoch aufn Feldi und zurück alles sehr unspektakulär auf Wabs. Ab morgen dürfte sich die Fahrerei wohl erstmal wieder erledigt haben... bei 20cm Neuschnee wirds wieder unfahrbar bis die Horden am WE alles wieder festgetrampelt haben.


----------



## karsten13 (16. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> naaa? wie wars bei Euch?



langweilig war's bei uns net 

Sind zu 5 (!!!) los, Emminghaushütte, Pflasterweg, Alder.
Zum Alden hoch war ab nem bestimmten Punkt nix mehr mit fahren, sah dann so aus 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TESHNu_0Xmw"]YouTube        - "Auffahrt" AltkÃ¶nig[/nomedia]


Vom Alden wollte ich den Westhang runter, mussten aber wieder hochschieben, weil die Fußspuren net weitergingen ...
Sind dann Schwarzer Balken, Viktoria gefahren, war richtig geil:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_eKXHzz2Pg"]YouTube        - Schwarzer Balken[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWPjA-Zeoro"]YouTube        - Schwarzer Balken[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5D11fJAah4"]YouTube        - Viktoriatrail[/nomedia]


Rampe und ich sind dann nochmal kurz hoch zum Bogenschießplatz 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1xFbfvwYg4"]YouTube        - BogenschieÃplatz[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtOGkMHPBR0"]YouTube        - BogenschieÃplatz[/nomedia]


Auffahrt hat heute aber ziemlich geschlaucht, habe fertig.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi Karsten

die Aufnahmen kannst du keinem "Normalo" mehr erklären, vor allem wenn er erkennt wo Ihr gefahren seit. 
Saugeil


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Dezember 2010)

dito! Machst mich ganz schön neidisch  Und bei dem Schnee noch den Bogenschützentrail runter.. wenigstens fällt man weich? 

Ich war dafür wenigstens gestern mal in der Stadt unterwegs. Man war das geil  Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen schneetauglichen Hinterreifen


----------



## Everstyle (18. Dezember 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ..Rampe und ich sind dann nochmal kurz hoch zum Bogenschießplatz



Ich kenne da einen Karsten, der hätte noch vor zwei Jahren zu einem der im Winter den BogenTr runter fährt: "Du bist irre!!! da fahr ich nicht mit!!!"  Schon krass, wie du dich entwickelt hast 

Gruß

E.

p. s. wir sind morgen sehr wahrscheinlich mit den Wanderstiefeln unterwegs...


----------



## karsten13 (20. Dezember 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. wir sind morgen sehr wahrscheinlich mit den Wanderstiefeln unterwegs...



gute Entscheidung. Wir sind Samstag "gefahren". Den unteren Maßbornweg (alles andere als flüssig), zur großen Kurve geschoben, auf geräumter WAB zum Fuchsi. Von dort zur 5-Wege-Kreuzung (heisst die so?) gequält, die 2 Snowboarder vorgelassen, ehe es bergab ging. Also eigentlich ging's net, war eher Rodeo  .

Völlig frustriert sind wir dann - na wohin? - klar zum Bogenschießplatz abgebogen. Auch abseits der WAB's wenig fahrbar, erste Spuren im Neuschnee gezogen, ehe am Bogenschießplatz die Steilheit endlich für genügend Abtrieb gesorgt hat ...

Für Mittwoch seh ich schwarz wegen zu viel weiss ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (20. Dezember 2010)

jopp.. sehe ich ebenso

war das ganze WE oben unterwegs.. per Pedes.. per Ski.. per Schlitten - alles besser als mit dem Radl - Samstag Abend waren perfekte Bedingungen - ich werde die Bedingungen morgen Abend nochmal antesten - wie wÃ¤re es (bei passenden WegverhÃ¤ltnissen) am Mittwoch mit ner Ski oder schlittenrunde... dann mÃ¼ssten wir aber entweder shutteln, oder um 17:36 den letzen Bus erwischen.. die 1,60â¬ sollten nicht weh tun....


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Dezember 2010)

Auf Ski hab ich Lust aber am Mittwoch gehts um die Uhrzeit leider noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (20. Dezember 2010)

tja.. der Bus wartet nicht.. bin am WE 3 mal aus eigener Kraft hochgelatscht... erstens dauert das.. zweitens ists doch irgendwann ganz schön öde das hochstapfen... einziges highlight: hüfttief am Alten steckenbleiben     (jaja keine Sprüche... ich habe nix von "in" geschrieben)


----------



## Rampe (20. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> jopp.. sehe ich ebenso
> 
> war das ganze WE oben unterwegs.. per Pedes.. per Ski.. per Schlitten - alles besser als mit dem Radl - Samstag Abend waren perfekte Bedingungen - ich werde die Bedingungen morgen Abend nochmal antesten - wie wäre es (bei passenden Wegverhältnissen) am Mittwoch mit ner Ski oder schlittenrunde... dann müssten wir aber entweder shutteln, oder um 17:36 den letzen Bus erwischen.. die 1,60 sollten nicht weh tun....



Die Idee kam mir auch schon,
zu dritt in meinem Hundefänger (Opel Combo), einer fährt die Kiste und zwei haben Spass, unten wird gewechselt so dass jeder zwei mal Abfahren kann.
Geht natürlich auch zu viert.


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2010)

Aber gebt acht, bei uns kam gestern eine Baumkrone (3-4m lang) in ca. 30m Entfernung runter. Das geht so schnell wenn die brechen, da hat man keine Chance zu reagieren.


----------



## wartool (20. Dezember 2010)

danke HOPI habs in den anderen Freds gesehen.

@Rampe
die Idee mit Shutteln ist auch gut... wir warten aber lieber mal das Wetter ab.. soo weit runter gehts nämlich evtl nicht wirklich zu fahren... evtl sollte man ein Shuttle große Kurve-Feldi einrichten... weiter unten liefs schon gestern schlechter.. und besser wird das nicht denke ich...


----------



## Rampe (20. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> danke HOPI habs in den anderen Freds gesehen.
> 
> @Rampe
> die Idee mit Shutteln ist auch gut... wir warten aber lieber mal das Wetter ab.. soo weit runter gehts nämlich evtl nicht wirklich zu fahren... evtl sollte man ein Shuttle große Kurve-Feldi einrichten... weiter unten liefs schon gestern schlechter.. und besser wird das nicht denke ich...



Habe den Startpunkt absichtlich offengelassen, eventuell käme auch Oberreifenberg in Frage.


----------



## Bergziege. (22. Dezember 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen,

  also heute muss ich noch arbeiten. Für Donnerstag oder Freitag ist wieder eine Forellentour fest eingeplant. Diese Jahr aber mit dem Automobil und ev. ein wenig wandern.
  Wer Interesse hat mitzukommen bitte hier melden.

  Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (23. Dezember 2010)

soeben von meiner Forellentour gekommen. Doch das Bike genommen.  
Es liegt aber trotz Tauwetter noch zu viel sulziger Schnee im Wald.
Aber es soll ja wieder frostig werden und dan dürfte wieder was gehn.

Habe eben meine Anmeldebestätigung für einen 10 Km Lauf im Januar bekommen.
Hatte mich bereits im November angemeldet aber nichts gehört.
Da werd ich wohl in den nächste Tagen fürs Laufen dränieren.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## wartool (24. Dezember 2010)

ich möchte auf diesem Wege allen AWBlern und Mitlesern dieses Freds ein frohes Fest und schöne Feiertage wünschen.


----------



## Rampe (24. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> ich möchte auf diesem Wege allen AWBlern und Mitlesern dieses Freds ein frohes Fest und schöne Feiertage wünschen.



Danke da schließe ich mich an.


----------



## karsten13 (24. Dezember 2010)

ich auch 







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche auch ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest allen hier.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Marko S (25. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche ebenfalls allen AWBlern ein Frohes Fest und schöne Feiertage.

Bin übrigens darauf umgestiegen, geht einfach zur Zeit besser.









Schöne Grüße aus dem Harz

Marko


----------



## karsten13 (28. Dezember 2010)

Bei hr3 läuft grad "Spinner" von Revolverheld  ...

... wollt eh mal fragen, ob morgen jemand mit mir nen Nightride-Versuch startet. 18:00 Hohemark? 

Brauche mind. 1 Zusage ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bonusheft (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi Karsten,

ich werde heute Abend nicht dabei sein. Habe gerade keine Lust auf Tragen und Schieben


----------



## Claudy (29. Dezember 2010)

Dann hat er ja Zeit heute Abend meine neue Lampe anzudingsen


----------



## wartool (29. Dezember 2010)

Anköööh *kreisch*  -  Du leeebst 

Mit mir könnt ihr leider nicht rechnen - mich hat in meinem Urlaub ne dicke Erkältung erwischt :-(

Bin seit 3 Wochen nicht gefahren oooo

Viel Spaß wünsche ich

Anke? Neue Lampe??? Was ist es denn geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (29. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Neue Lampe??? Was ist es denn geworden?



öhm ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Claudy schrieb:


> Dann hat er ja Zeit heute Abend meine neue Lampe anzudingsen





Rampe hat mich gerettet 

Also falls noch jemand mit mag, wir sind 18:00 an der Hohemark.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (29. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Anköööh *kreisch*  -  Du leeebst
> 
> Mit mir könnt ihr leider nicht rechnen - mich hat in meinem Urlaub ne dicke Erkältung erwischt :-(
> 
> ...



GuckGuck Chris,

klar . Bin sogar eben ne kleine Runde Rädsche an der Nidda gefahren. Die Fußgänger haben alles schön platt getreten .

Wünsche dir gute Besserung. 

Liebe Grüße Anke




karsten13 schrieb:


> öhm ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och, nö! Meine Lampe


----------



## wartool (29. Dezember 2010)

und? wie war es? ich warte auf den bebilderten Bericht 

und Anke... ich Depp dachte schon an ne gescheite Radlampe... aber neee.. es musste ja son Dekogedöns werden...


----------



## karsten13 (30. Dezember 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> und? wie war es? ich warte auf den bebilderten Bericht



aber die Lampe hängt doch noch gar net  

Na gut ...

Neben Rampe war auch noch Ulf dabei  .

Wir sind gefahren Emminghaushütte, Arbeiterweg, Jagdhausweg, Fuchstanz.






Danach gings dann so weiter ...






... Richtung Döngesberg. Und dann ging nix mehr, die letzten 100 hm zum Alden waren nur noch Schiebung 

Aber es hat sich gelohnt, da es bergab richtig gut lief 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfhtwsFySIs"]YouTube        - Schwarzer Balken[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtnRx_QQzfw"]YouTube        - Schwarzer Balken[/nomedia]


n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (30. Dezember 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> Och, nö! Meine Lampe



Sieht aus als hätte ich nicht nur Karsten sondern auch dein Wohnzimmer gerettet, besteht das Ding aus Ninjasternen?


----------



## Claudy (30. Dezember 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Sieht aus als hätte ich nicht nur Karsten sondern auch dein Wohnzimmer gerettet, besteht das Ding aus Ninjasternen?




Gar nicht!!! Wie ganz viele Pusteblumen .

...und sie schaut ganz bestimmt sehr seh schön aus. Woher weißt du, dass sie ins Wohnzimmer kommt .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## wartool (30. Dezember 2010)

harrharrr

Wenn Karsten sich jetzt einschaltet und behauptet, dass im Schlafzimmer genügend Stacheln sind gibts glaube ich nen Toten *gröööhl*


----------



## Claudy (31. Dezember 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Sieht aus als hätte ich nicht nur Karsten sondern auch dein Wohnzimmer gerettet, besteht das Ding aus Ninjasternen?



Hier das Ergebnis:






Karsten mußte auch gar nicht bohren .

Liebe Grüße und allen einen guten Rutsch!

Anke


----------



## karsten13 (3. Januar 2011)

Moin,

da ab Donnerstag Regen angesagt ist, sollten wir den Mittwoch nochmal nutzen 

*Also Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark!*​
Am Samstag waren die Bedingungen ganz gut. Auf den vielbegangenen WAB's konnte man problemlos fahren, nur bergab haben die Längsrillen für Spannung gesorgt 

Bis Mittwoch,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Mittwoch bin ich dabei. 

Eine Frage nur: Muß ich mir jetzt Maskros auf den Helm machen oder reicht die Tesla? 

Bis dann


----------



## Smilla1 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch mit von der Partie.

Freue mich


----------



## Rampe (4. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr auch mit, zum Wochenende wird es immer wärmer, da ist wohl erstmal schluss mit Biken.


----------



## Trailaddict (4. Januar 2011)

Wow, das wird ja ganz schön voll morgen... bin auch dabei. 
Bis denne,

Dirk


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Januar 2011)

Wird noch voller, bin heut auch dabei


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Januar 2011)

Hab leider den Anschluss an der Hohemark verpasst, also hab ich mich allein auf ne kurze Runde aufgemacht. Zur Emminghaushütte und dann Richtung WM hoch. Ging gut zu fahren nur auf dem letzten Stück bis auf Höhe WM musste ich dann tragen, anfahren war nich  Von da bin ich dann auch schon wieder abgefahren... die Spurrillen/Bremswellen-Kombos machen die Abfahrt echt spannend  
Schön ist aber, dass man im Wald tatsächlich keine Spikes brauch 

Und natürlich erste Fahrt mit ordentlichem Licht, dem Chinaböller. Dazu ein fetter Akku vom wartool  Der Halter der neuen (silbernen) DX ist auch besser als ich dachte. Hält bombenfest auch wenn das Licht ab und zu mal vibriert wegen des langen Hebels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hab leider den Anschluss an der Hohemark verpasst, also hab ich mich allein auf ne kurze Runde aufgemacht.



verpasst heisst, Du warst zu spät?  Stehst um 18:30 in meiner Liste ...

An dieser Stelle auch nochmal die Bitte, pünktlich da zu sein.
Wenn ich 18:00 schreibe, meine ich 18:00 Abfahrt - und nicht um 18:05 anrufen, dass man noch 10 min. braucht und die anderen 8 frieren sich den Ar*** ab ...

Gefahren sind wir (=9!) Oberer Maßbornweg, Dalbesbergweg, Pflasterweg. Da wir schon relativ spät dran waren und der Wunsch nach einer kürzeren Runde aufkam, sind wir nicht wie geplant auf den Feldi sondern (wieder mal) auf den Alden. Wie erwartet mussten wir etwas schieben, aber wesentlich weniger als die letzen beiden Wochen.











Runter dann wieder Schwarzer Balken, Viktoria. Da hatten alle (naja bis auf Ulf mit seinen V-Brakes) ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht.



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Schön ist aber, dass man im Wald tatsächlich keine Spikes brauch



Im Wald war's ohne kein Problem, nur auf der Rückfahrt hats mich 2x erwischt  , aber nix passiert.

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Für Rampe noch das Video vom Viktoriatrail, ab 2:45 wird's interessant 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmQEVS7VTfQ"]YouTube        - Viktoriatrail (mit Abgang)[/nomedia]


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Januar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> verpasst heisst, Du warst zu spät?  Stehst um 18:30 in meiner Liste ...
> 
> An dieser Stelle auch nochmal die Bitte, pünktlich da zu sein.
> Wenn ich 18:00 schreibe, meine ich 18:00 Abfahrt - und nicht um 18:05 anrufen, dass man noch 10 min. braucht und die anderen 8 frieren sich den Ar*** ab ...



Großes Sorry falls ihr auf mich solang gewartet habt! Hab die Zeit "bisschen" aus den Augen verloren vor lauter Orientierung, siehst ja wann ich dich angerufen hab  

Mich hats in einer der Spurrillen mal erwischt, aber selbst Schuld wenn ich auf ner WAB abfahre


----------



## karsten13 (6. Januar 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Großes Sorry falls ihr auf mich solang gewartet habt!



nö, Du warst net gemeint 

Grad mein Pressfit-Innenlager am Spicy gewechselt. Was'n Schei*, das wollt net raus, musste aber 
Und jetzt dreht sich die Kurbel auch wieder ohne Wiederstand 

Gut das wir gestern noch draussen waren, WE sieht ja echt bescheiden aus 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Januar 2011)

Ja, dafür aber gemütliche +10°, ich dachte erst das wäre ein Fehler...


----------



## Marko S (7. Januar 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ja, dafür aber gemütliche +10°, ich dachte erst das wäre ein Fehler...



Ist es ja auch, nur das sich hier Mutternatur einen Fehler erlaubt!
Da sollte ein Minus stehen 
Nach dem Wetter kann ich den Taunus vergessen, da bleiben doch nur noch riesige Eisflächen übrig.


----------



## Rampe (7. Januar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> P.S.: Für Rampe noch das Video vom Viktoriatrail, ab 2:45 wird's interessant
> YouTube        - Viktoriatrail (mit Abgang)



Danke fürs Posten, perfekte Dramaturgie, mit Tempowechsel im Mittelteil und einem knalligen Schluss.


----------



## Budpinto (7. Januar 2011)

> An dieser Stelle auch nochmal die Bitte, pünktlich da zu sein.
> Wenn ich 18:00 schreibe, meine ich 18:00 Abfahrt - und nicht um 18:05 anrufen, dass man noch 10 min. braucht und die anderen 8 frieren sich den Ar*** ab ...




Das galt wohl mir!

Danke noch mal das ihr gewartet habt.
Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass bei diesem Wetter so viele Leute da waren.


----------



## TRB (8. Januar 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ist es ja auch, nur das sich hier Mutternatur einen Fehler erlaubt!
> Da sollte ein Minus stehen
> Nach dem Wetter kann ich den Taunus vergessen, da bleiben doch nur noch riesige Eisflächen übrig.



schade, ich wollte heute oder morgen mal raus auf den sattel....


----------



## Marko S (8. Januar 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> schade, ich wollte heute oder morgen mal raus auf den sattel....



Zur Zeit wirst du wohl eher im Schneematsch versinken.
Am Mittwoch lagen am AK noch rund 60-70 cm Schnee.


----------



## karsten13 (11. Januar 2011)

Vorhersage für morgen ist leider ziemlich feucht 

Falls das Regenradar nachmittags doch brauchbar erscheint, werde ich bis 16:00 was posten, ansonsten gibt's von mir morgen kein Tourenangebot ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (12. Januar 2011)

da das wetter am wochenende ja mitzuspielen scheint werde ich mein ganz persönliches opening 2011 in angriff nehmen.


----------



## lex_89 (13. Januar 2011)

Ja soll am Sa. wahrscheinlich noch bis 14 Uhr in manchen Teilen leicht Regnen dann gibts aber Regenfreies Wetter den ganzen Tag über und auch am So. solls zwar Bewölkt aber ganz passabel sein! 

Wann kommt endlich der Sommer wieder -_-


----------



## TRB (15. Januar 2011)

so, bin mal dem roten punkt auf den sandplacken gefolgt, von dort aus rüber zum windeck und vom windeck aus den fuchstanztrail zum fuchstanz runter. vom fuchstanz aus am dicken baum an der vierwegekreuzung links runter und über die weiße mauer, emminghaushüte wieder runter. sehr gemächlich alles, gute 2 3/4 stunden unterwegs gewesen und so gut wie niemanden getroffen. erst als ich so gegen halb 1 wieder an der hohemark war sind die ersten in richtung feldberg aufgebrochen. 

dieser rote punk weg bis zum sandplacken hoch hat es aber echt ziemlich in sich.....da war bei meiner aller erten tour dieses jahr und gute monate pause das ein oder andere mal schieben angesagt.

hat alles in allem lust au mehr gemacht und wenns klappt fahre ich morgen früh wieder.


----------



## wartool (16. Januar 2011)

wann ist morgen früh?

will auch so in 1-2 Stunden aufbrechen.. ebenfalls erste Runde seit 4-5 Wochen..


----------



## TRB (16. Januar 2011)

wollte um 10:54 in die bahn, dann bin ich um 11:24 an der hohemark. zurück will ich um 14:32 an der hohemark.


----------



## wartool (16. Januar 2011)

evtl sehen wir uns dort


----------



## wartool (16. Januar 2011)

Sorry TRB.. war schon um kurz nach 11 an der HM.. wollte nicht warten - bin dann ne langsame runde über Herzberg, Bleibiskopf, Sandplacken, Herzberg, Hans-Stephan pfad, Saalburg und HM und zurück gekurbelt.

Die fast 5 Wochen ohne biken haben böse Spuren hinterlassen.. war echt ne Quälerei.. aber irgendwie goil bei dem Wetter...


----------



## TRB (16. Januar 2011)

kein ding, aber ich war nach der auffahrt zum alden auch böse platt. und runter den viktoriatrail hat meine hinterradbremse nur noch gequalmt. das wetter war allerdings traumhaft heute.


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Januar 2011)

Ich war trotz Erkältung auch nochmal unterwegs, die Sonne hat mich rausgelockt!

Ergebnis:
- traumhaftes Wetter
- katastrophale Bodenbedingungen
- noch nie so viele Bäume auf den Wegen gesehen.. und alles natürlich gebrochen!

Bin über Lindenberg love: bei dem Wetter) und Sandplacken auf den Feldi. Zwischendurch kommt man ums tragen nicht rum, aber die letzten Meter auf den Feldi kann man wieder fahren. Die Plackerei hat sich gelohnt denn die Sonne hat zusammen mit dem leichten Nebel ein unglaublich schönes Farbenspiel erzeugt! Unbeschreiblich.
Der Weilquellenpfad vom Gipfel aus ist in einem super Zustand, bis auf den einen wirklich sehr großen Baum der sich nicht mal (mit Bike auf der Schulter) umlaufen lässt  Hab dann Kehrtwende gemacht und bin beim RK runter.
Unterhalb des Fuchis sind die Hauptwege eine riesige Sauerei  Weiter unten wars dann wieder fahrbar, mit ordentlich Matsch  Wieder jede Menge Erdreich nachhause getragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2011)

Moin,

melde mich als 4. Einzelfahrer 
Ihr fahrt mir alle zu früh 



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> - katastrophale Bodenbedingungen
> - noch nie so viele Bäume auf den Wegen gesehen.. und alles natürlich gebrochen!



och, fand die Bodenbedingungen witzig 
Und da ich Do+Sa schon unterwegs war, sah das Rad eh schon beschissen aus ...

Aber der Schneebruch so ab 750 hm ist schon gewaltig 
Was sonst noch auffällt sind die ganzen neuen Bachläufe ...









theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Die Plackerei hat sich gelohnt denn die Sonne hat zusammen mit dem leichten Nebel ein unglaublich schönes Farbenspiel erzeugt! Unbeschreiblich.








Meine Tour: Hünerberg, von da ziemlich direkt auf'n Alden, Fuchsi, Feldi, Applauskurve, Fuchsi, WM, Bogenschießplatz.

Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch ist momentan net so prickelnd, aber mal abwarten.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (16. Januar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> melde mich als 4. Einzelfahrer



5. Einzelkämpfer


----------



## sipaq (17. Januar 2011)

Hier ist Nr. 6. Bin aber gestern Nachmittag nur kurz von Frankfurt hoch bis zur Emminghaushütte. Ein bißchen mehr wäre sicher noch gegangen, aber ohne Licht hat es wenig Sinn gemacht. So oder so hab ich die knapp 3 Monate ohne Bike massiv gemerkt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Januar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt mir alle zu früh


Mich kannst du ja wohl nicht meinen, ich war um halb zwei an der HM


----------



## wartool (17. Januar 2011)

war vorhin nochmal ne kleine Runde drehen - HM-ALTER-FUX-RBT-VICTORIA-HM-HEIM

Der RB macht seinem Namen alle Ehre  und im unteren teil waren die Harvester wohl aktiv :-(

trotzdem... schee wars 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5364704394/http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## karsten13 (18. Januar 2011)

Moin,

Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark, wer fährt mit?

(Falls es doch zu nass werden sollte, sag ich hier bis 16:00 ab ...)

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (18. Januar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark, wer fährt mit?
> 
> ...



Werde nach Lage der Dinge mitfahren.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Everstyle (18. Januar 2011)

RE 

bin schockiert über Karstens Bilder vom Feldberg Plateau  hätte niemals gedacht, dass der Schnee so schnell dahin schmilzt, echt krass.

Nun, wir waren am Sonntag ebenfalls unterwegs, war auch wirklich schön und ich habe auch wieder ordentlich Appetit auf den Taunus bekommen. Allerdings werde ich nach knapp zwei Monaten Pause seeeeeehr gemütlich anfangen, von daher erst ein Mal auch kein AWB. Mal schauen was so an den nächsten Wochenende möglich ist...

Allen Anderen gute Fahrt!

E.


----------



## bonusheft (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

bin auch dabei.


----------



## wartool (19. Januar 2011)

werde wohla alleine und etwas früher ne Runde drehen - evtl treffen wir uns ja auf meinem Rückweg


----------



## Smilla1 (19. Januar 2011)

Komme auch!


----------



## karsten13 (20. Januar 2011)

Nightride von eben: Smilla1, bonusheft und Rampe waren am Start.

Wir sind Lindenberg, Klingenkopf, Feldberg, X-Trail, Windeck, Fuchstanz, WM, Bogenschießplatz gefahren.

Ab Sandplacken fing es an zu schneien. Von dort Richtung Feldberg war viel Schneebruch, teilweise auch noch Eisplatten, die durch den Neuschnee nun relativ schlecht zu erkennen sind, ausser durch Testen 

Dumm nur, dass der Schnee ab Hohemark kein Schnee mehr war. Rampe und ich durften daher noch nen 1a Einlauf auf der Rückfahrt nach Ffm geniessen 
Zum Glück hatte ich die Heizsohlen vergessen, die wären ersoffen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (20. Januar 2011)

bei mir war es ähnlich.. allerdings war ich bereits um 18 Uhr am Sandplacken. Der Schneefall wurde später bei meiner Abfahrt erst stärker.

Doof ist, dass man die Eisplatten nicht gesehen hat :-(

Trotzdem gefällt mir der Taunus in weiß besser... der fast Vollmond war auch nicht zu verachten.. bin übrigens auch über den Lindenberg gekurbelt...


----------



## wartool (21. Januar 2011)

sodele.. ich werde jetzt wohl gegen 13 Uhr hier abhauen und mich heim machen.. dann ne runde in den taunus radeln.. wie schauts bei Euch? Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## TRB (21. Januar 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> sodele.. ich werde jetzt wohl gegen 13 Uhr hier abhauen und mich heim machen.. dann ne runde in den taunus radeln.. wie schauts bei Euch? Jemand unterwegs?


schaff ich nicht! werde morgen frÃ¼h von 10 bis 13 uhr ne gemÃ¼tliche runde kurbeln


----------



## TRB (23. Januar 2011)

teils ganz schön weiß war es gestern und heute ist erstmal putzen angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (25. Januar 2011)

In Urlaubsvertretung für Karsten, melde ich für Morgen 18:00 Uhr den üblichen Mittwochtreff an, falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt können wir auf Donnerstag verschieben, da sind die Vorhersagen besser.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Trailaddict (25. Januar 2011)

Tendenziell wäre ich dabei, es sei denn auf der Arbeit kommt was dazwischen, was in letzter Zeit häufiger der Fall ist...Donnerstag geht bei mir dann allerdings leider arbeitstechnisch gar nicht. Wenn man von mir bis 16:00 nichts anderes hört bin ich dann morgen dabei.

Gruß,

Dirk


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Januar 2011)

Mittwoch geht wie üblich nicht, aber Donnerstag bin ich dabei, falls gefahren wird.


----------



## bonusheft (26. Januar 2011)

Bin heute Abend auch beim Fahrradfahren dabei.


----------



## h.jay (26. Januar 2011)

bin auch dabei.


----------



## Rampe (26. Januar 2011)

Das Wetter ist mit uns, also bleibt es bei heute.


----------



## Smilla1 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich bleibe mit Husten zuhause....
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## wartool (27. Januar 2011)

Gute Besserung Britta!



mich zieht es bei dem für heute vorhergesagten Wetter zwar Richtung Taunus.. habe aber Muckibude und Spinning ausgemacht :-(

Dafür habe ich gestern die Spikes aufgeschnallt.. und das Wochenende mit Sonnenschein kann kommen


----------



## wartool (28. Januar 2011)

Servus ihr Leut´

ich wollte Euch hier die Möglichkeit geben bei mir ein Lämpschähn zum biken zu erwerben, bevor es in den Bikemarkt wandert...

es handelt sich dabei um die "Grisu 3.0" bei Bedarf mit Akku.. der Akku kann so gestaltet werden, dass Ihr Lupine Lampen und Lader, oder eben (auch zusätzlich) DX Lader nutzen könnt.  - ihr kennt das nette Licht ja von unseren nightrides - wer Infos benötigt oder einfach nur so Interesse am Thema hat.. einfach melden 

ein Paar Eckdaten trotzdem: Laufzeit auf volle Pulle um die 3,5h - Lumen gemessen von "Siam" waren galube ich echte 990 (schaue ich nochmal nach). Montage via Cateye Halter.. Helmhalter kann ich liefern.

Grüße.. der Chris


ach so.. möchte verkaufen, weil ich noch 2 Selbstbauprojekte im Keller habe.. und noch 2 Grisus auf dem Weg zu mir sind. *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (28. Januar 2011)

wie sehen denn die planungen fürs wochenende aus, nicht das wieder jeder für sich fährt 

ich hätte jeweils samstag von 10 uhr bis 15 uhr zeit und sonntags eigentlich ganztägig...also falls jemand interesse hat ansonsten würde ich alleine ein wenig in die pedale treten. habe allerdigs keine spikes am start. also wenns zu glatt wird streike ich eher


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Januar 2011)

Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich morgen (Samstag) fahren kann, aber wenn ich fahre dann erst später. Angepeilte Startzeit zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr. Gibts Interessenten?


----------



## wartool (29. Januar 2011)

@faker:

werde zwischen 11 und 12 hier losfahren.. bin aber nicht sicher, ob es Sinn macht zusammen zu fahren (hatte die Woche 2 mal Spinning - und bin weder fit, noch sonstwas.. will aber das Wetter nutzen) - evtl sieht man sich ja so... oder Du klingelst mal durch....


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Januar 2011)

Ich bin um 12:45 an der Hohemark verabredet, weitere Mitfahrer sind willkommen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Januar 2011)

Mit wartool und einem weiteren IBC-fremden Mitfahrer gings heut durch einen wunder, wunderschönen Taunus 
Freunde des Mountainbikes, lasst euch dieses Wetter nicht entgehen und steigt morgen aufs Rad! Die Bodenverhältnisse sind größtenteils traumhaft. Fast überall trocken, in höheren Lagen eine dünne bis etwas dickere Schneeschicht die sich aber gut fahren lässt. Erst richtig weit oben auf dem Alten wirds stellenweise richtig schwierig. 
Eis gibt es nur auf WABs und auch das nur vereinzelt in den Fahrspuren. In der Mitte oder am Rand kann man das prima umfahren.


----------



## Nirolo (31. Januar 2011)

Da hätt ich euch ja beinah getroffen. War gegen 13:30 an der Hohemark und bin dann allerdings zu Fuß mit ein paar Leuten in den Taunus. 
Das Wetter war aber der absolute Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (31. Januar 2011)

Jau, das war ein absolutes Traumwochenende  War ein paar Stunden mit Speedskater unterwegs, wartool hamwa auch noch aufgegabelt.
Unten ein paar Fotos.

Allerdings hab ich nach der Tour Karies diagnostiziert, Problem ist aber schon wieder gelöst.


----------



## Rampe (1. Februar 2011)

Wetter für Mittwoch sieht recht gut aus, also 18 Uhr Hohemark, wie gehabt.


----------



## Trailaddict (1. Februar 2011)

Wie gehabt bin ich tendenziell morgen um 18:00 an der HM dabei, es sei denn es kommt mal wieder beruflich was dazwischen. 
@Rampe: Willst du mir vorsichtshalber nochmal deine Handy-Nummer per E-Mail zuschicken oder fährst du auf jeden Fall?


----------



## karsten13 (2. Februar 2011)

Bin heute nicht dabei, weil:

a) Sind grad erst aus La Palma zurück, war geil, aber flugtechnisch ne Katastrophe ...
b) Erkältung mitgebracht 

@Trailaddict: Du wirst es nicht glauben, Arent und Ansgar waren auch da ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (2. Februar 2011)

bei mir ist es wie immer 

bin nicht sicher, ob ich um 18 Uhr nicht schon unterwegs, oder gerade erst daheim aufgebrochen sein werde.. vielleicht sieht man sich aber.


@Karsten :  Gute Besserung! - lass Dich mal von irgend so ner blonden Krankenschwester pflegen 


Gruß
der Chris


----------



## Rampe (2. Februar 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> @Karsten :  Gute Besserung! - lass Dich mal von irgend so ner blonden Krankenschwester pflegen



Ja mit Blick auf ihren neuen Lampion.
Von mir auch gute Besserung!

@Trailaddict: fahre auf jeden Fall, ist doch wieder richtiges Idiotenwetter.


----------



## karsten13 (3. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche 

Zu Krankenschwester und Lampion sag ich mal besser nix 

Dafür quäl ich euch ein bißchen:






Rest der Bilder findet ihr hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Wie war der Nightride? Teilnehmer? Strecke?


----------



## wartool (3. Februar 2011)

ich konnte mich nicht aufraffen.. bin mal nen Tag daheim geblieben.. heute und morgen wieder Spinning.. das reicht.


----------



## Rampe (3. Februar 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ich konnte mich nicht aufraffen.. bin mal nen Tag daheim geblieben.. heute und morgen wieder Spinning.. das reicht.



Schade, hast eine schöne Runde mit Britta und Dirk verpasst, vorbei am Lindenberg zum Sandplacken ging es weiter über den Rosskopf und Steinmännchenweg (wo Dirk seinem Garmin eine auszeit im Schnee gönnte) zum Marmorstein und von da Standart zurück.
Bodenverhältnisse waren noch mal gut, alles schön griffig und Matschfrei, nur gelegentlich etwas Eis.


----------



## wartool (4. Februar 2011)

glaube ich.. dennoch war ich zu platt.. hätte keinen Sinn gemacht - war am Montag und Dienstag auch jweils im Studio inkl Spinning - das reißt doch bissl an mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (5. Februar 2011)

RE² 

so, nachdem ich jetzt eine Woche Höhen- und Biertraining auf mind. 1075HM hatte, bin ich jetzt wieder zurück im Lande... naja, bisschen Snowboard bin ich auch gefahren. Dabei habe ich meinen alten Kumpel Appi getroffen... aber schauts euch selber an 



Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. hey Karsten, du hast auch kein zu Hause, was?


----------



## karsten13 (5. Februar 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich meinen alten Kumpel Appi getroffen... aber schauts euch selber an



wo denn? 



Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. hey Karsten, du hast auch kein zu Hause, was?



leider doch, dritter Tag in Folge fast ununterbrochen daheim weil total erkältet  , heute nur kurz mit dem Spicy  am Main spazieren ... 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (5. Februar 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cAwppbP5Wmk



über sowas hab ich auch schon mal ernsthaft nachgedacht, aber kriegt man da keinen Ärger? 
Und wofür hat Appi die Spikes gebraucht? Zum Snowboarder überfahren? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (5. Februar 2011)

Hehe... ich habe ziemlich lange gebraucht, bis ich die Info gefunden habe, wie Videos mit einem Vorschaubild einbettet werden können. Hier die Antowrt: [yt=irgendeinname]Video-ID[ /yt] natürlich ohne Leerstelle. 

Tsja, wie im Video gesagt, St. Anton hat uns von der Piste runter geschmissen, was ehrlich gesagt auch besser ist. Da fahren einfach zu viele langsame Boarder und Ski-Fahrer rum


----------



## Rampe (6. Februar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> leider doch, dritter Tag in Folge fast ununterbrochen daheim weil total erkältet  , heute nur kurz mit dem Spicy  am Main spazieren ...



Hat Anke ja richtig getippt das du es nicht lassen kannst, draussen scheint übrigends die Sonne...
Gute Besserung, bis Mittwoch?


----------



## karsten13 (6. Februar 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Hat Anke ja richtig getippt das du es nicht lassen kannst, draussen scheint übrigends die Sonne...
> Gute Besserung, bis Mittwoch?



das war gestern wirklich nicht mehr als Spazierengehen. Heute bin ich dann zum Friedhof Heusenstamm getuckert, einzige Pulsspitze war ein Hund, dem hat mein Vorderrad aber net geschmeckt 

Mittwoch: Organisier Du das bitte nochmal. Weiss nicht, wie es mit der Erkältung weitergeht und ausserdem hab ich da nen auswärtigen Geschäftstermin, das wird eh knapp ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## erbchen (7. Februar 2011)

Hi,

wie ist denn die Lage am Feldberg? Liegt noch Schnee?

Würde gerne morgen gegen 11 mit nem Bekannten losziehen.
Bei Schnee oder Eis brauche ich mit ihm nicht losziehen....

Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Rampe (7. Februar 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie ist denn die Lage am Feldberg? Liegt noch Schnee?
> 
> ...



Samstag war das meiste bis höhe Sandplacken schon weggetaut, nur auf den Hauptwegen war noch Eis, das war aber weich und damit fahrbar und sollte sich bis Morgen auch weiter verdünnisiert haben, möglicherweise muss du aber noch auf dem Weg zum Feldberg mit Eis rechnen.

Ansonsten möchte ich hier noch einmal als Stellvertreter von Karsten Rüsselseuche den Nightride für Mittwoch 18 Uhr HM ankündigen, Wetteraussichten sind gut.


----------



## bonusheft (7. Februar 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (7. Februar 2011)

Danke


----------



## Smilla1 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei!


----------



## Everstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Hey Rampe,

was wollt ihr für ein Tempo/Strecke fahren? Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, einen "Neueinsteiger"  mitzunehmen?

Gruß

E.


----------



## wartool (8. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte morgen ebenfalls fahren.. werde aber versuchen wie gestern so gegen 13-14 Uhr daheim loszufahren. 

Sollte ich nicht rechtzeitig die Maloche verlassen können bin ich als Schlußlicht bei Rampe dabei.

Gestern war schon schee    heute ist Spinning :-D

Wenn jemand am frühen Nachmittag mit möchte.. melden


----------



## Rampe (8. Februar 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hey Rampe,
> 
> was wollt ihr für ein Tempo/Strecke fahren? Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, einen "Neueinsteiger"  mitzunehmen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Everstyle,

die letzten Ausfahrten waren alle eher entspannt und ich habe nicht vor Morgen die Schrauben anzuziehen, kannst also ruihg mitkommen.

Gruß
Rampe


----------



## F.Zoller (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen ich würd morgen gerne bei euch mitfahrn : ) 
lg Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (8. Februar 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich würd morgen gerne bei euch mitfahrn : )
> lg Felix



Gerne, aber bitte gute Beleuchtung mitbringen, denn wir fahren auch viele Trails, da sind Radwegfunzeln fehl am Platz.


----------



## karsten13 (8. Februar 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Ansonsten möchte ich hier noch einmal als Stellvertreter von Karsten Rüsselseuche den Nightride für Mittwoch 18 Uhr HM ankündigen, Wetteraussichten sind gut.



och, Du kannst das gerne auch weiterhin übernehmen  

Nach momentanem Stand bin ich morgen auch dabei (aber sehr entspannt) 

Ansonsten, wer's noch net gelesen hat, hier meine Nachlese zu La Palma und unsere Erlebnisse mit Condor ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (8. Februar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Nach momentanem Stand bin ich morgen auch dabei (aber sehr entspannt)



Du bist doch noch gar nicht richig gesund. Sehr unvernünftig .


----------



## karsten13 (8. Februar 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


> Du bist doch noch gar nicht richig gesund. Sehr unvernünftig .



ist Dir die Wolle ausgegangen?


----------



## Rampe (8. Februar 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


> Du bist doch noch gar nicht richig gesund. Sehr unvernünftig .



Ohne ein gesundes Maß an unvernunft würden wir so einen Blödsinn ja auch nicht machen!


----------



## Claudy (8. Februar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ist Dir die Wolle ausgegangen?



Nein . Aber ich bräuchte einen "Wickler" .





Rampe schrieb:


> Ohne ein gesundes Maß an unvernunft würden wir so einen Blödsinn ja auch nicht machen!



Euch "unvernünftigen" morgen viel Spaß . Ich besuche mal wieder die Wölfe und die Giraffen .


----------



## DBate (9. Februar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ansonsten, wer's noch net gelesen hat, hier meine Nachlese zu La Palma und unsere Erlebnisse mit Condor ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Schöner Bericht, coole Bilder . Keine Lust gehabt das eigene Bike mitzunehmen?

Und was die Flugerlebnisse angeht... Soll der Profi das kommentieren? 

Schöne Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Februar 2011)

Ich bin erstmal raus, mein Rad ist grad ne Großbaustelle.
Daher auch gleich eine Frage in die Runde  Hat jemand ge- oder verbrauchte 32er Kettenblätter für 104 Lochkreis (4-loch, Standard "Shimano")? Zustand eigentlich wurscht, Hauptsache kostenlos 

Brauch sonst noch jemand Laufräder?  Jetzt wo der Zentrierständer grad auf dem Tisch steht und ich die passenden Speichenlängen im Schlaf aufsagen kann ist der Zeitpunkt gut  Nach ghosts neuem Hardtail-LRS  (den ich gerade baue, s.u.) haben sich noch zwei AWBler angekündigt


----------



## wartool (9. Februar 2011)

Hey Großbaustelle...

wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich noch ein 22er und ein 32er Baltt.. nagelneu.. LK muss ich nachgucken.. passt jedenfalls auf eine 2008er XT_Kurbel... aber.. hmm.. hat die nicht 5 Löcher.. *korfkratz* egal,.. ruf mich einfach heute Abend an


----------



## Everstyle (9. Februar 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Hallo Everstyle,
> 
> die letzten Ausfahrten waren alle eher entspannt und ich habe nicht vor Morgen die Schrauben anzuziehen, kannst also ruihg mitkommen.
> 
> ...


Ok, dann werde ich um 1800 da sein. Bis später. E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (9. Februar 2011)

DBate schrieb:


> Keine Lust gehabt das eigene Bike mitzunehmen?



nö, bei der chaotsichen Anreise auch noch dauernd das Bike hin- und herschleppen? Wenn es gute Bikes vor Ort gibt, lohnt das nur begrenzt. Zwar sind die Transportkosten (meist) niedriger als die Leihgebühr, aber der Verschleiß vor Ort ist auch nicht ohne. So war das Sandsurfen mit dem Leihrad viel entspannter 



DBate schrieb:


> Und was die Flugerlebnisse angeht... Soll der Profi das kommentieren?



Gerne. Ich weiss, dass der Flughafen blöd liegt und ne kurze Landebahn hat. Piloten brauchen ne "Speziallizenz" um da zu landen. Der Pilot hat uns informiert, dass die 757 bei Condor ein Limit bei seitlichen Sherwinden von 15 Knoten hat. Wir hatten 30 ...

Ansonsten: Heute Abend Clown gegrüsst 
Und was hält Dich eigentlich momentan vom Radfahren ab?



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Daher auch gleich eine Frage in die Runde  Hat jemand ge- oder verbrauchte 32er Kettenblätter für 104 Lochkreis (4-loch, Standard "Shimano")? Zustand eigentlich wurscht, Hauptsache kostenlos



komplette alte Kurbel mit Blättern ohne Lagerschalen. Kann ich bei Interesse am Freitag Abend auch nach Ginnheim liefern ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (10. Februar 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ok, dann werde ich um 1800 da sein. Bis später. E



schön, dass das endlich mal wieder geklappt hat 
Auch schön, dass sich der saharadesertfox nochmal in den Taunus verirrt hat 

Wir waren heute 8 Leute, Stefan hat geguided:
HM - Kocherfels - Burg Falkenstein - Burg Königstein - Naturfreundehaus - Rote Kreuz Trail - Fuchsstein - Falkenstein - Viktoriatrail - HM.

Vom Fuchsstein runter haben Harvester ganze Arbeit geleistet 
Unsere Reifen waren danach irgendwie breiter und profillos ...







n8,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (10. Februar 2011)

hey Karsten.. diesen "Felix" von Deinen Bildern in Flickr kenne ich auch irgendwo her... fährt er jetzt öfters mit? Ich meine ihn letztes Jahr mal im taunus aufgegabelt zu haben, als ich mit nem Kollesch unterwegs war... *EDIT*  sehe gerade, dass ich ihn sogar in der Kontaktliste hab *huch*

@ Faker
ich habe nicht dran gedacht nachzugucken wegen des Kettenblatts... erinnerst Du mich heute Abend einfach mal dran?


@Anke:
weiterstricken  cooler Bericht Karsten


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Februar 2011)

@wartool: habs verpeilt anzurufen, heute Abend aber  Danke schonmal.

@Karsten: Danke, klingt echt gut  Ja interesse besteht. Sag einfach Bescheid ab wann du Ginnheim bist.


----------



## Everstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Puhhh... der Weg zur Arbeit fiel mir heute morgen doch etwas schwerer als sonst. Ich muss sagen, so eine Pause merkt man ganz schön. 

Aber es war sehr schön gestern abend endlich mal wieder aufm Bike zu sitzen, euren Fachsimpeleien zu lauschen ("...joah, aber dann hast du 135mm... neee... das passt ja nicht zum 901..." etc. in Endlosschliefe...so schien es mir...), den eigenen Puls wieder bei 176 zu sehen und zu merken, dass ich nicht alles vollständig verlernt habe.

Naja, jedenfalls hier nochmals ein Dank für das rücksichtsvolle Guiden Rampe  

Bis demnächst

E.


----------



## F.Zoller (10. Februar 2011)

Auch von mir danke für den super nightride : )


----------



## DBate (10. Februar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Gerne. Ich weiss, dass der Flughafen blöd liegt und ne kurze Landebahn hat. Piloten brauchen ne "Speziallizenz" um da zu landen. Der Pilot hat uns informiert, dass die 757 bei Condor ein Limit bei seitlichen Sherwinden von 15 Knoten hat. Wir hatten 30 ...
> 
> Ansonsten: Heute Abend Clown gegrüsst
> Und was hält Dich eigentlich momentan vom Radfahren ab?
> ...



Das mit den Flugerlebnissen kann ich ja beim nächsten Ausritt kommentieren; wollen die Anderen hier ja nicht langweilen .

Und mich halten momentan gleich mehrere Dinge vom Radfahren ab: 

Personalmangel in der Firma,
damit einhergehende ständige Verwerfungen im Dienst (ich hab' zwei Monate gebraucht, um einen einen Termin zu finden, um einen Kumpel in Köln zu besuchen)
und der zweite kleinere Eingriff an der Nase nach dem ersten im Dezember

Aber ich hoffe, dass ich schon bald wieder voll einsteigen kann.

Bis dahin, dass Ihr mir bloss nicht den Wald 'kaputtspielt' 

DBate


----------



## ambro (14. Februar 2011)

hallo, 

ich meld mich vorab schon mal an...wär gern bei der nächsten tour (im taunus!?) dabei! will mal die gegend erkunden, da kann man sich bei euch sicher super "dran hängen"!? 

viele grüße


----------



## karsten13 (14. Februar 2011)

ambro schrieb:


> ich meld mich vorab schon mal an...wär gern bei der nächsten tour (im taunus!?) dabei! will mal die gegend erkunden, da kann man sich bei euch sicher super "dran hängen"!?



"dran hängen" ist kein Problem, solltest nur wissen, worauf Du Dich einlässt 

Hier im Thread gibt es unregelmässig Verabredungen am Wochenende, Hauptveranstaltung ist aber - wie der Titel schon sagt - die wöchentliche Ausfahrt mittwochs um 18:00.

Wollte eh nochmal was zu den Mittwoch-Ausfahrten schreiben, habe dazu mal einen älteren Post ausgegraben:





karsten13 schrieb:


> Wie schon im letzten Winter möchte ich die *wöchentlichen Nightrides* wieder hier platzieren. Am besten funktioniert sowas, wenn der Termin fix ist, also ab sofort *jeden Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark*.
> 
> Ausnahmen: Wenn es von oben nicht trocken ist, wird versucht, auf einen anderen Wochentag zu schieben. Bei unklarem Wetter wird bis Mittwoch 16:00 gepostet, ob der Nightride stattfindet.
> 
> ...



Aus den Erfahrungen vergangener Nightrides fallen mir noch folgende Punkte ein (hoffe, das kommt nicht klugschei*erisch rüber, sollen einfach nur Tipps sein):

Falls man nicht mit Auto oder öffentlich anreist, wäre auch ein Rücklicht ganz gut
ist man mit 1 Lampe am Start, so ist es sinnvoll, diese auf dem Helm (statt am Lenker) zu montieren
Wir fahren möglichst viele Trails, teilweise auch bergauf
bergab sind zum Teil auch technisch anspruchsvolle Stücke dabei. Diese sind aber meist kurz, im Zweifel lieber Schieben als ablegen ...
bei Nachtfahrten sieht man "anders". Man sollte sich erstmal auf normalen Wegen daran gewöhnen, ehe man sich auf Trails wagt
es ist keine geführte Tour in diesem Sinne, jede Haftung ist ausgeschlossen

In den letzten Wochen kamen die Tourideen meist von Rampe oder mir. Es kann sich da aber gerne jeder Mitfahrer einbringen.

Wegen kommendem Mittwoch warte ich mal noch ab wie sich die Vorhersage entwickelt, momentan siehts feucht aus 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambro (15. Februar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> "dran hängen" ist kein Problem, solltest nur wissen, worauf Du Dich einlässt



spezifiziere bitte  

zu mir: fahre ab und an im taunus, meist beginnend von der quelle in königstein, den pionierweg hoch, rund ums naturfreundehaus...fitness sicher ausbaufähig, aber grund sollte da sein...

fahrtechnisch denk ich, bin ich dank 4 jahren cc-rennen ganz gut unterwegs...kein downhillprofi, aber schon mit gutem gleichgewichtssinn. 

materialmäßig auch standard denk ich...nen cannondale f5 disc mit ner 100er recon sl...also keine bergabmaschine, aber so cc-artig fürn taunus und rundrum hats bisher gereicht...

jetzt du karsten... 

 btw.: wetter sieht gut aus bis jetzt, zwar kalt, aber laut wetterdienst zumindest von oben trocken...


----------



## erbchen (15. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

wo geht ihr denn hin zum Spinning? Und wo ist es Verhältnismäßig günstig?

Über ein Paar Tipps wäre ich dankbar!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Februar 2011)

ambro schrieb:


> fahrtechnisch denk ich, bin ich dank 4 jahren cc-rennen ganz gut unterwegs...kein downhillprofi, aber schon mit gutem gleichgewichtssinn.
> 
> materialmäßig auch standard denk ich...nen cannondale f5 disc mit ner 100er recon sl...also keine bergabmaschine, aber so cc-artig fürn taunus und rundrum hats bisher gereicht...



Hört sich doch ziemlich anständig an. Ich denke da wirst du keine Probleme haben mitzukommen, bergauf wie bergab!
Dein Rad langt sowieso, wir reden hier ja vom Taunus


----------



## karsten13 (15. Februar 2011)

ambro schrieb:


> fahrtechnisch denk ich, bin ich dank 4 jahren cc-rennen ganz gut unterwegs...kein downhillprofi, aber schon mit gutem gleichgewichtssinn.
> 
> materialmäßig auch standard denk ich...nen cannondale f5 disc mit ner 100er recon sl...also keine bergabmaschine, aber so cc-artig fürn taunus und rundrum hats bisher gereicht...
> 
> jetzt du karsten...



glaub Dir ja, dass Du fit bist 



ambro schrieb:


> btw.: wetter sieht gut aus bis jetzt, zwar kalt, aber laut wetterdienst zumindest von oben trocken...



ja, Wettervorhersage ist gut 

Deshalb wieder morgen 18:00 Hohemark, wer ist dabei?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (15. Februar 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> wo geht ihr denn hin zum Spinning? Und wo ist es Verhältnismäßig günstig?



gar nicht (mehr).

Empfehlen kann ich die Sportfabrik, da man dort auch ohne Mitgliedschaft mitfahren kann, aktuelles Kursprogramm.

Die Räder werden glaub ich 1,5 h vorher telefonisch nach Reihenfolge vergeben.

Finde es auch günstig, weil man nur für den Kurs zahlt, den man in Anspruch nimmt, und nicht irgendwelche Monats- oder Jahresmitgliedschaften ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## F.Zoller (15. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich kann. Muss vielleicht auf meine Schwestern aufpassen : (
Ich sag morgen bescheid : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambro (15. Februar 2011)

naja, das thema fitness muss ich morgen erproben 

auto ist mitm rad gepackt, schaffe dann bis 17 uhr und komme 18 zur hohemark...dort dieser geteerte parkplatz vor der klinik? oder woanders?


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Februar 2011)

Ne, weiter unten in Sichtweite von Ubahn-Station/Bushaltestelle gegenüber der Straße.


----------



## ambro (15. Februar 2011)

ok, soooo viele biker werden morgen abend schon nicht da rum springen man wird sich schon finden...falls einer von euch nen schwarzen polo sieht aus dem ein typ nen saudreckiges f5 auslädt...das bin ich 

bist du morgen dabei?


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Februar 2011)

Nein, leider nicht. Mein Bike liegt noch auf der Intensivstation, schwere Amputationen an der Front und die Prothesen sind noch im Bau. Hab eh noch Seminar bis 18 Uhr, allerdings letzter Termin. Ab nächster Woche kann ich prinzipiell wieder AWB mitfahren, oh yeah!


----------



## wartool (16. Februar 2011)

übrigens Faker... wenn dir nach ner wirklich verstellbaren Gabel an der Front ist... ich hbae noch ne Domain 318 Uturn in der Garage liegen... 120-160mm beste Stahlfederperformance ;-)

ne 66ATA hätte ich auch noch (140-180) das sieht bestimmt lustig aus *hrrhrr*


ich werde übrigens heute nicht fahren.. war gestern und vorgestern beim Spinning und Studio und bin platt...


----------



## bonusheft (16. Februar 2011)

Bin dabei...


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Februar 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> übrigens Faker... wenn dir nach ner wirklich verstellbaren Gabel an der Front ist... ich hbae noch ne Domain 318 Uturn in der Garage liegen... 120-160mm beste Stahlfederperformance ;-)
> 
> ne 66ATA hätte ich auch noch (140-180) das sieht bestimmt lustig aus *hrrhrr*



Mach kein Scheiss! Die 66 interessiert mich tatsächlich brennend und auch die Domain würde ich auf ne Probefahrt nehmen.
Service inklusive...


----------



## wartool (16. Februar 2011)

hrrhrr geservice habe ich die, als ich sie eingelagert habe ;-)

kannst Dich gerne melden deswegen


----------



## Smilla1 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich muss erkältungsbedingt leider mal wieder passen.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## F.Zoller (16. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr mit : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (17. Februar 2011)

Zum Nightride von eben.

Die Angekündigten waren auch am Start, also zu fünft gestartet.
Strecke: HM, Marmorstein, Saalburg, Steinmännchenpfad, Roßkopf, Klingenkopf, Sandplacken, Fuchstanz, WM, Bogenschießplatz, HM.

War teilweise ziemlich glitschig - und neblig, weshalb es auch nur wenige Bilder gibt.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## ambro (17. Februar 2011)

hallo nochmal an alle, 

trotz meines vorzeitigen ausscheidens gestern fand ich die route (zumindest was ich mit meiner standard-funzel sehen konnte) und die gruppe super! 

danke für eure geduld  

grüße

kai


----------



## karsten13 (18. Februar 2011)

off topic:

Søren hat seine Bilder vom Alpencross aus 2010 (mit u.a. Rampe und mir) endlich online gestellt. Finde die echt gelungen, hier ein Beispiel:







n8,

Karsten.


----------



## F.Zoller (18. Februar 2011)

wow die bilder vom alpencross sind wirklich gut


----------



## Bergziege. (21. Februar 2011)

Dank Karsten gibtâs es hier wieder schÃ¶ne Bilder zum gucken.
  Unser einheitsgrau Wetter, bei Temperaturen um 0 Â°C,  ist ja nicht so schÃ¶n.
  Gestern wurde mir beim Biken irgendwie kalt.

  Heute nehme ich die BlechbÃ¼chse, um auf die Arbeit zu kommen und 
  Gehe vorher in Kronberg shoppen. 


  Wegen leicht geÃ¤nderten Frei und Arbeitstagen, bei mir, sieht man sich leider nicht mehr beim AWB. Werde es aber irgendwie schon mal wieder einrichten kÃ¶nnen.

  Bis denne

  GruÃ Jochen


----------



## Marko S (22. Februar 2011)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Wegen leicht geänderten Frei und Arbeitstagen, bei mir, sieht man sich leider nicht mehr beim AWB. Werde es aber irgendwie schon mal wieder einrichten können.
> 
> Bis denne
> 
> Gruß Jochen



Da kann man nur hoffen das sich die Arbeitszeiten wieder ändern, schade Jochen.


Sehr geile Fotos vom Alpencross !
Vor allem die schwarz/weiß Bilder find ich super, dank neuer Kamera werde ich mich da auch mal versuchen.

Marko


----------



## karsten13 (22. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist die Teilnahme am morgigen Nightride unwahrscheinlich. Huste ziemlich rum und in der kalten Luft wird's bestimmt net besser ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Smilla1 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich werde den Geburtstag meiner Schwägerin feiern...
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Rampe (22. Februar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Teilnahme am morgigen Nightride unwahrscheinlich. Huste ziemlich rum und in der kalten Luft wird's bestimmt net besser ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Dann werde ich das noch mal übernehmen, also wie immer Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark.
Gute besserung Karsten, vielleicht solltest du noch mal die Dienste der blonden Krankenschwester in anspruch nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (22. Februar 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du noch mal die Dienste der blonden Krankenschwester in anspruch nehmen.



och, weiss net


----------



## bonusheft (22. Februar 2011)

bin dabei...

und wünsche gute Besserung!


----------



## Claudy (22. Februar 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> ...vielleicht solltest du noch mal die Dienste der blonden Krankenschwester in anspruch nehmen.



Die hat schlechte Laune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Meine Gabel ist am Sonntag auf dem Feldberg kaputt gegangen und nun auf dem Weg zu Toxoholic. Bin gespannt was dabei raus kommt...


----------



## Everstyle (22. Februar 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


> Die hat schlechte Laune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...auf alle Fälle eine für dein Konto sehr toxische Belastung  so ist meine Erfahrung bisher... Euch allen viel Spaß! ich werde pausieren, mein Nacken will es anders...

E.


----------



## karsten13 (22. Februar 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...auf alle Fälle eine für dein Konto sehr toxische Belastung  so ist meine Erfahrung bisher...



meine Erfahrungen mit toxo gehen in dieselbe Richtung, aber mal abwarten.

Seltsam finde ich nur, dass ich in diesem Winter bei Minusgraden auf dem Feldberg schon 3 (!) Fox-Gabeln habe Selbstmord begehen sehen, da stimmt doch irgendwas net ...

Gruss,

Karsten 

(... und dem E.-Nacken gute Besserung)


----------



## Smilla1 (23. Februar 2011)

Falls etwas beim Geburtstagsfeiern etwas dazwischenkommt, wollte ich sicherheitshalber meine China-Lampe laden. Dabei hat das Ladegerät seinen Geist aufgegeben. Kann mmir jemand sagen, ob man das bei Conrad und Co. einfach dazukaufen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (23. Februar 2011)

@Smilla

ein Kollesch von mir hat glaube ich noch einen Lader über. Problem bei dem Teil: es gibt nen Fiepton von sich.. funzt aber und wird nicht warm, oder so.

Conrad usw haben zwar Ladegeräte.. da msstem an aber entsprechend Basteln..

Ich selbst hätte noch ein deutsches Ladegerät für Camakkus anzubieten.. da kann ich dir das entsprechende Kabel anlöten.

Meld Dich einfach bei mir.. dann sehen wir weiter

null eins sieben neun - sechs sieben neun acht null sechs null

Gruß
Chris


ach so.. ich werde heute Abend wohl nicht im Taunus fahren - mich ruft die Muckibude glaube ich...


----------



## DBate (23. Februar 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Seltsam finde ich nur, dass ich in diesem Winter bei Minusgraden auf dem Feldberg schon 3 (!) Fox-Gabeln habe Selbstmord begehen sehen, da stimmt doch irgendwas net ...



Service ordentlich durchgeführt? Für alle Interessierten - und die die's noch nicht kennen - sind vielleicht diese kleinen Videos interessant:

Dieses hier

und

dieses

Alles kein Hexenwerk . Und verhindert vielleicht den ein oder anderen Gabel-Crash.

Lustigerweise habe ich gestern noch mit Rainer gesprochen - der ist im gleichen Fitnessstudio wie ich .

Viel Spass heute an alle die fahren und gute Besserung an die Kränkelnden.

DBate


----------



## bonusheft (23. Februar 2011)

Eine gewisse Temperaturabhängigkeit scheint es zumindest bei den Talas-Gabeln zu geben. Das hatte mir jedenfalls ein Mechaniker gesagt, der meine Gabel gewartet hat. 

Vielleicht steht Talas auch für Temperatur-Abhängiges-Luftfedergabel-Anpassungs-System 

Ich werd's heute Abend testen...


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Februar 2011)

Vor allem ist Fox-Ware für den kalifornischen Dauersommer gemacht  
Das betrifft aber auch andere Hersteller. Die Plastiklaschen meines Fox-Helms sind nach der ersten Fahrt bei Minustemperaturen einfach gebrochen. Da war der Helm zwei Wochen alt.

Bin heute noch nicht dabei. Rad ist noch nicht fahrbereit aber baaaaallldd.... wird alles gut. Dafür hab ich seit wenigen Minuten endlich eine Waschmaschine


----------



## Rampe (23. Februar 2011)

Ach was, das ist die negative Aura von Karsten, die sorgt ja auch immer für Schlechtwetter in der Pfalz.


----------



## x-rossi (23. Februar 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...auf alle Fälle eine für dein Konto sehr toxische Belastung  so ist meine Erfahrung bisher...


und genau deswegen werde ich nie wieder bei fox einkaufen. mal eben überschlagen, hat die terralogic aus dem jahre 2005 bis zu ihrem tod gut und gerne 1750  verschlungen (neupreis + etliche serviceintervalle).

jetzt rockshox. die gabeln sind deutlich günstiger, zudem besser und müssen durch den unkomplizierten aufbau auch nicht zu toxo.


----------



## Rampe (23. Februar 2011)

Hatten heute eine sehr schöne Ausfahrt, dabei waren Bonusheft und Erbchen.
Es ging von der Hohemark (Ich bin vorher schon mal den Bogenschießplatz runter) zum Lindenberg und über Bleibeskopf und Rosskopf via Steinmännchenweg zum Hans Stephan Pfad .
Von dort zurück zum Rosskopf und den Limesweg entlang zum Sandplacken, dann über Fuchstantz zur Weissen Mauer  und (was sonst) zum Bogenschießplatz .
Alles im allen eine super Tour, da alles schön gefriergetrocknet war, der Grip war bestens und die Räder muss Mann nur noch etwas Abstauben.
Respekt vor Daniel der mit einer Helmfunzel überall gut runtergefahren ist.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (24. Februar 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Hatten heute eine sehr schöne Ausfahrt



klar, bohr nur in der Wunde 

Den ganzen Abend nicht mehr gehustet, aber wenigstens war ich produktiv: Endlich das Rennrad sauber gemacht (war noch versifft vom letzten Jahr  ), Schaltung eingestellt, neue Mäntel drauf ... das fliegt bald in den Frühling 

Heute soll es schneien, falls das so eintrifft und jemand Lust auf ne Taunus-Schnee-Runde am Abend hat --> bitte melden.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (24. Februar 2011)

@Karsten...

wenn das Wetter wirklich so eintrifft... und ich vorher zu faul war in die Muckibude zu gehen... wäre ich seeeehr wahrscheinlich für so ne Aktion zu haben.

warten wir ab... können uns dann ja kurzfristig zusammentelefonieren.


----------



## erbchen (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

hat jemand Sonntag Lust und Zeit ne Runde zu drehen?

Start um 9 Uhr Hohemark, spätestens 10

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

sollte einer von euch zum Mittag fahren wollen ich bin um 12:00 Uhr an der Hohemark.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## wartool (26. Februar 2011)

Hey Marko..
kann es sein, dass du mir entgegen gehämmert kamst.. auf der Elisabethenschneise, oder wie das lange steile Teil zum Sandplacken hoch heisst?

War ne schöne runde.. bin Lindenberg, Sandplacken, Feldi, Fux, AK, und wieder heim.. über die Autowaschlagune in Oberursel *glänz*

Wo war der Rest von den WABlern? Haben die nicht fast alle Samstags Go Crazy? Habe nicht eine Nase gesehen..

Ich glaube, der Felix war ebenfalls in ner 4er Gruppe dabei und kam gerade wieder an der HM an, als ich dort vorbei fuhr..

Morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder mist sein.. bin froh, dass ichs heute gepackt habe 

Das Eis oben rund um den Fledi verdirbt schon bissl die Abfahrtslaune... hochzus ist da besser fahrbar...

Gruß
der chris


----------



## TRB (27. Februar 2011)

noch gute 2 wochen und der umzug ist komplett über die bühne gebracht. dann sitz auch ich endlich wieder auf dem sattel und melde mich erstmal zur awb-wochenendausfahrt zurück...


----------



## F.Zoller (27. Februar 2011)

Ja war gestern auch da : ) war ein super wetter : )


----------



## Marko S (27. Februar 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Hey Marko..
> kann es sein, dass du mir entgegen gehämmert kamst.. auf der Elisabethenschneise, oder wie das lange steile Teil zum Sandplacken hoch heisst?



ich glaube ja war mir aber nicht sicher ob du das warst, ging alles so schnell 



wartool schrieb:


> Morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder mist sein.. bin froh, dass ichs heute gepackt habe
> 
> Gruß
> der chris



Bin ich auch, das Wetter ist heute auch nichts.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (27. Februar 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Wo war der Rest von den WABlern? Haben die nicht fast alle Samstags Go Crazy? Habe nicht eine Nase gesehen..



klar, Samstag 14:00 gc mit Rampe 



wartool schrieb:


> Morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder mist sein.. bin froh, dass ichs heute gepackt habe



war nicht so schlimm. Mittags sah das Regenradar gut aus, bin dann auf'n Alden, Westhang  und über'n Fuchsi zum Glaskopf. Rückweg über Fuchsstein.

Gegenüber Samstag war es heute aber extrem aufgeweicht ...
... der Fahrer letztlich auch, zwar hielt sich das Wasser von oben in Grenzen, auf dem Rückweg nach Ffm kam aber genug von unten ...

Noch ein paar Fußgänger getroffen, Smilla1 und Bergziege.



wartool schrieb:


> Das Eis oben rund um den Fledi verdirbt schon bissl die Abfahrtslaune...



ne, das machts spannend 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (28. Februar 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Ach was, das ist die negative Aura von Karsten, die sorgt ja auch immer für Schlechtwetter in der Pfalz.



ups, das hatt ich doch glatt überlesen  . Also Christi Himmelfahrt regnets in der Pfalz 

Dafür ist die Wettervorhersage für den Taunus in dieser Woche eindeutig  , d.h.

Mittwoch Nightride, Start 18:00 Hohemark​
Wenn es bis dahin was abtrocknet, könnten wir mal die Zacken probieren, war ich lang net mehr ...

Wer fährt mit?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## F.Zoller (28. Februar 2011)

Ich : ))


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Februar 2011)

IIiiiiicch, ich, ich!


Ich muss nur noch mein klitzekleines Bremsenproblem lösen und dann ist alles perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (1. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Mittwoch Nightride, Start 18:00 Hohemark​
> Wenn es bis dahin was abtrocknet, könnten wir mal die Zacken probieren, war ich lang net mehr ...
> 
> Wer fährt mit?


Gute Idee, hatte ich schon am Samsteg in erwägung gezogen, bin dabei.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## erbchen (1. März 2011)

Ich komme auch mit....wenn ich darf


----------



## Marko S (1. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Mittwoch Nightride, Start 18:00 Hohemark​
> Wenn es bis dahin was abtrocknet, könnten wir mal die Zacken probieren, war ich lang net mehr ...
> 
> Wer fährt mit?
> ...



Wenn nichts da zwischen kommt stehe ich auch am Start.
Zum Zacken kann ich aber nicht mit ist zu weit von Bad Homburg (Bereitschaft), aber mal schauen was morgen ist
und ich finde ja auch ohne Unterstützung nach Hause.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## erbchen (1. März 2011)

Ich bin raus.

mein Dämpfer hat die Grätsche gemacht.

Der Abstreifgummi des Kolbens ist zerbrochen...
Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte, war porös.
Das Innenleben der Luftkammer wurde auch in Mitleidschaft gezogen... .

Gruß Daniel


----------



## karsten13 (1. März 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Der Abstreifgummi des Kolbens ist zerbrochen...
> Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte, war porös.
> Das Innenleben der Luftkammer wurde auch in Mitleidschaft gezogen... .



nach den ganzen Gabelselbstmorden jetzt ein Dämpfer  . Fox? 
Poste doch mal ein Bild ...


Für morgen zähl ich bisher

F.Zoller
theobviousfaker - glaub ich erst wenn er vor mir steht 
Rampe
Marko S

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (1. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...theobviousfaker - glaub ich erst wenn er vor mir steht ...



MUAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHHAHAHA....

[bin selber raus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (1. März 2011)

Hier die Bilder.

Zusehen ist die Unterseite der Luftkammer. Der Bogen den ihr seht gehört da wohl nicht hin... .

Von dem zerbrochenen Ring hatte ich kein Foto gemacht.
Das Paket ist schon auf dem Weg zu Toxo.... . Ich flieg am Dienstag nach Malle, heul

Gruß D


----------



## karsten13 (1. März 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Zusehen ist die Unterseite der Luftkammer



das ist nicht kaputt, da sind die Dichtungen nur mit rausgekommen.
Ich such gleich noch das Dichtungskit und nen Video raus, wie man das wechselt. Aber erst muss das Ding hier in den Koffer, sträubt sich noch ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## erbchen (1. März 2011)

Das Plastik wo der Ring aufliegt ist auch verbogen.
Den neuen Abstreifring hätte ich da nicht hinein bekommen.

Gruß D


----------



## karsten13 (1. März 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Das Plastik wo der Ring aufliegt ist auch verbogen.
> Den neuen Abstreifring hätte ich da nicht hinein bekommen.



wenn Du das Plastik vom Dämpfer selbst meinst, sieht's schlecht aus.
Es könnten aber auch noch die Dichtringe sein? Schau Dir das hier doch mal an:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8BNsFcINQ"]YouTube        - Float RP23 Rebuild[/nomedia]



Und der Koffer geht nun zu 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## erbchen (1. März 2011)

Das Video hab ich vor dem auseinander bauen gesehen.

Es ist da Plastik des Dämpfers selbst.


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> theobviousfaker - glaub ich erst wenn er vor mir steht



Du musstest es ja provozieren  
Sieht leider so aus als würde meine Vorderradbremse Luft ziehen. Nach dem Entlüften hört man an der Membran einen Luftzug der sogar meine Musik übertönt sobald man am Hebel zieht. Und Luft ist natürlich wieder drin.
Ich kotze!!  

"Aber Moment Mal! Das ist noch lange nicht alles" sagte der Fehlerteufel und zeigte mir die Oro-Ersatzteilliste. Die Membran ist natürlich nicht einzeln erhältlich sondern nur als Teil des kompletten Bremshebelgehäuses für nur günstige 42,95.
Die Bremse ist also ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Werde wohl nach ner gebrauchten schauen müssen. AWB fällt somit flach.


----------



## wartool (2. März 2011)

@Faker:
im bikemarkt sind in letzter zeit viele Oros.. entweder, du kaufst nen kompletten Satz günstig und behälst noch nen ersatzteilträger über.. oder findest eine Einzeltück..

@Karsten:
saubere Arbeit.. das hätte ich mit ner flex nicht besser in den Koffer eingepasst bekommen  

@erbchen:
der Dämpfer sollte emines Wissens nach an dieser Stelle aus Alu sein - nimm  doch die dichtringe, stützring und X-ringe mal raus und schaus Dir an - woher kommst du? Wenn du magst kannst du die tage mal bei mir vorbeikommen und wir gucken zusammen.. habe es so in Erinnerung, dass es bei meinem RP23 mal ähnlich aussah - waren aber wirklich nur die Dichtungen! Welches einbaumaß hat dein Dämpfer? 190*50??

@all
wieviele KM und HM sind die "3 Zacken" denn ca? - überlege noch, ob ich mit soll - war gestern wieder Hardcore-spinnen.. da läuft der nächste tag nicht sooo rund


----------



## h.jay (2. März 2011)

bin heute Abend auch mit dabei ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. März 2011)

Ja, es gibt zur Zeit einige Oros. Mein Problem ist eher, dass es derzeit kein "günstig" für mich gibt  und ich bisher keine einzige gebrauchte Bremse aus dem Bikemarkt gekriegt habe, die nicht kaputt war. Naja aber eine Wahl hab ich sowieso nicht (bis auf die V-Brake, die noch in der Kiste liegt...)

Viel Spaß heut Abend!


----------



## MrTosta (2. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme heute Abend auch gerne mit. Wer guided denn und hat schon jemand eine Idee der Strecke?
18 Uhr Hohe Mark?
Bis dann, Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.Zoller (2. März 2011)

Kann leider doch nicht mit : ( Die Mathearbeit wurde auf Freitag verschoben und ich kanns noch nicht wirklich...


----------



## DerTitan (2. März 2011)

Aufgepasst ! Streckenweise ist es spiegelglatt, besonders rund um den Feldberg ab Höhe Fuchstanz. Hab mich auf der DH Strecke unterhalb vom Feldberg würst auf die Fresse gelegt, da unter den Nadel ne dicke fette Eisschicht war. 
Denke das dauert noch bis nach dem WE bis das Eis weg ist.


----------



## karsten13 (3. März 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Aufgepasst ! Streckenweise ist es spiegelglatt, besonders rund um den Feldberg ab Höhe Fuchstanz. Hab mich auf der DH Strecke unterhalb vom Feldberg würst auf die Fresse gelegt, da unter den Nadel ne dicke fette Eisschicht war.



Danke. Hoffe, die Fresse ist noch dran 
Das Tückische im Moment ist halt, dass man nicht unbedingt mit Eis rechnet. Der Pflasterweg vom Fuchsi Richtung Altkönig ist auch immer noch glatt, da ist letzte Woche bei AWB auch jemand gestürzt ...



MrTosta schrieb:


> ich komme heute Abend auch gerne mit. Wer guided denn und hat schon jemand eine Idee der Strecke?
> 18 Uhr Hohe Mark?



hmm, haben wir uns verpasst?
Streckenvorschlag stand weiter oben im Thread.

Wir sind zu 5. an der HM gestartet und gemeinsam bis zum Fuchsi. Dort sind wartool und Marko S Richtung Sandplacken abgebogen, da ihnen die 3 Zacken zu weit waren. h.jay, Rampe und ich sind dann unterhalb des kleinen Feldi zum Roten Kreuz, und dann zu den Zacken 







Zurück über Fuchsi und dann - genau: WM und Bogenschießplatz von ganz oben 

Die Bedingungen waren echt klasse, hätte ich nach der Schlammschlacht vom Sonntag nicht gedacht. Also am Wochenende unbedingt raus in den Taunus!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## h.jay (3. März 2011)

ja, es war gestern eine sehr schöne Tour. Endlich war es auch mal trocken.

Würde am Samstag auch gerne wieder fahren, aber dazu benötige ich noch eine Ersatzgabel für meine bessere Hälfte...
Also, wer eine Gabel (~160mm, 20er Steckachse oder 9mm) günstig abzugeben hat, einfach melden.


----------



## DerTitan (3. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Danke. Hoffe, die Fresse ist noch dran
> Das Tückische im Moment ist halt, dass man nicht unbedingt mit Eis rechnet. Der Pflasterweg vom Fuchsi Richtung Altkönig ist auch immer noch glatt, da ist letzte Woche bei AWB auch jemand gestürzt ...



Naja....Hals, Schulter und Oberschenkel ham was abbekommen, heute nacht war nur auf einer Seite liegen angesagt 
Hoffe bis Sonntag bin ich wieder fit, das Wetter ist zu geil


----------



## karsten13 (3. März 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Naja....Hals, Schulter und Oberschenkel ham was abbekommen, heute nacht war nur auf einer Seite liegen angesagt



na dann gute Besserung!



h.jay schrieb:


> Würde am Samstag auch gerne wieder fahren, aber dazu benötige ich noch eine Ersatzgabel für meine bessere Hälfte...



die bessere Hälfte lässt Dich am Samstag nicht fahren, wenn Du ihr bis dahin keine Ersatzgabel beschafft hast? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MrTosta (4. März 2011)

Hi Karsten und Rest,
Ich habe von Frankfurt mit enormen Gegenwind gekämpft, habe dann versucht die U3 zu schnappen (Türen vor der Nase zugemacht), habe dann in Oberursel an der Schranke gestanden und Dennis getroffen (in kurzer Hose...) Gemeinsam haben wir Euch dann verpasst. Wir sind dann auch noch hoch Richtung Fuxi aber unterhalb weiter Richtung AK gefahren. Dennis hat geguided und das richtig gut! Wir haben dann in der Nähe vom Bogenschießplatz Lichter im Wald gesehen und kurz gewartet. Habt ihr ein Hupen gehört? Dann waren wir das.
Mal sehen, ob ich am WE wieder fahre. Wäre interessant, da ich gerade überlege, mir ein Spicy zu holen.
Gruß, Tobias


----------



## h.jay (4. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> die bessere Hälfte lässt Dich am Samstag nicht fahren, wenn Du ihr bis dahin keine Ersatzgabel beschafft hast?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



so schaut's aus! 
Ausserdem ist es auch echt gemein, dass ich dann bei solch schönem Wetter unterwegs bin und sie nicht kann...


----------



## wartool (4. März 2011)

@jay.. Du siehst das falsch...

bei diesem Wetter KANN sie sehrwohl... Bügeln... Putzen... Man sieht bei dem sonnenschein auch bestens, ob die Scheiben nach dem Fensterputzen noch Schlieren aufweisen

*wegroll* - gut, dass sie mich nicht kennt *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (4. März 2011)

Wg. Fasching.

Ich wollte mich am Sonntag als Mountainbiker verkleiden und so ab 11 an der HM sein und eine lockere Runde drehen.

Wer mag, kann gerne mitkommen.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## h.jay (4. März 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> @jay.. Du siehst das falsch...
> 
> bei diesem Wetter KANN sie sehrwohl... Bügeln... Putzen... Man sieht bei dem sonnenschein auch bestens, ob die Scheiben nach dem Fensterputzen noch Schlieren aufweisen
> 
> *wegroll* - gut, dass sie mich nicht kennt *gg*



Dank netten Leuten kann sie nun ... auch radfahren.












Sie hat jetzt nämlich ein Leihbike


----------



## wartool (5. März 2011)

lol.. also war die Gabelaktion umsonst ??
Du armer


----------



## karsten13 (5. März 2011)

MrTosta schrieb:


> Hi Karsten und Rest,
> Ich habe von Frankfurt mit enormen Gegenwind gekämpft, habe dann versucht die U3 zu schnappen (Türen vor der Nase zugemacht), habe dann in Oberursel an der Schranke gestanden und Dennis getroffen (in kurzer Hose...) Gemeinsam haben wir Euch dann verpasst. Wir sind dann auch noch hoch Richtung Fuxi aber unterhalb weiter Richtung AK gefahren. Dennis hat geguided und das richtig gut! Wir haben dann in der Nähe vom Bogenschießplatz Lichter im Wald gesehen und kurz gewartet. Habt ihr ein Hupen gehört? Dann waren wir das.
> Mal sehen, ob ich am WE wieder fahre. Wäre interessant, da ich gerade überlege, mir ein Spicy zu holen.
> Gruß, Tobias



der Wind war fies, hab auch 10 min. länger gebraucht. Denis war wie immer zu spät 

heute wird 14:00 gc gefahren, morgen will ich auch gegen Mittag los.

@h.Jay: 

bis später,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (5. März 2011)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Wg. Fasching.
> 
> Ich wollte mich am Sonntag als Mountainbiker verkleiden und so ab 11 an der HM sein und eine lockere Runde drehen.
> 
> ...



DER ist gut  

Kann aber zum "Umzug" leider nicht mitkommen, bereits andere Pläne gemacht. 

Gruß

E.


----------



## Marko S (5. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> heute wird 14:00 gc gefahren, morgen will ich auch gegen Mittag los.
> 
> @h.Jay:
> 
> ...



Ja man trifft auch immer die gleichen auf den Trails und der Denis war heute anscheinend auch pünktlich.
Morgen treffen wir uns dann auch wieder nur in umgekehrter Richtung ich runter Ihr hoch. 

VG
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (6. März 2011)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich am Sonntag als Mountainbiker verkleiden und so ab 11 an der HM sein und eine lockere Runde drehen.



wir sind heute dem Faschingszug begegnet  ...



Marko S schrieb:


> Ja man trifft auch immer die gleichen auf den Trails und der Denis war heute anscheinend auch pünktlich.
> Morgen treffen wir uns dann auch wieder nur in umgekehrter Richtung ich runter Ihr hoch.



... manchmal ist Denis auch pünktlich  , aber das mit dem Treffen heute hat nicht geklappt.

War mit Rampe und faker unterwegs, war was frischer als gestern aber die Bedingungen waren top!

Nochmal einige Trails mitgenommen und neue Biker-Pornos gedreht 

Hier mal Rampe auf dem Rote-Kreuz-Trail:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHXK1hCOle8"]YouTube        - Rotes Kreuz[/nomedia]


Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (7. März 2011)

Jopp...

war ein scheeeeener Tach gestern 

einzigster Wermutstropfen waren meine kaputten Dämpfer.. bin also erst gegen 14:40 daheim losgezogen und hab ne schöne Runde über Alten, Feldi usw gedreht.

Habe heute morgen meinen RP23 zum 2ten mal innerhalb von 7 Monaten auf die Servicereise geschickt.. diesmal aber nach England - wenn das wieder nicht länger als 7 Monate fruchtet und er wieder Dämpfungsöl durchpumpt.. muss er in die Schmelze!!

Mein Swinger Air hätte ein "Entlüften" des Dämpfungsbads nötig -mitten auf dem RBTrail hats den irgendwie zerrissen -  hat das einer von Euch schonmal gemacht? Grundsätzlich ist mir das Prozedere klar.. - nur werde ich bei der Herstellerseitenanleitung stutzig, wenns um den Ausbau der Kolbenstange und des SPV Ventils geht... naja vielleicht probier ichs heute Abend mal... Hilfe immer willkommen 

ne schöne Woche an alle.. und schönen Urlaub für unsere Vielflieger ;-P


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. März 2011)

Au ja, gestern war super. Allerdings war meine Tagesform ganz unten im Keller sodass mich Karsten und Rampe als Anker hinterherzogen (aber auch konditionell ham die grad nen klitzekleinen Vorsprung). Trotzdem hat sichs gelohnt, die Bedingungen waren perfekt! 
Nach einem ordentlich Abendessen und 10 Stunden Schlaf bin ich heute tatsächlich auch wieder fit, solange ich keinen Sport mache 

Meine Bremse geht unterdessen wieder. Ist ein zickiger Fall von "ich will _perfekt_ entlüftet und _perfekt_ eingestellt sein, sonst kriegst du deinen Druckpunkt erst am Lenker".

@Bikerporno: Meine Helmperspektive vom Herzberg runter hätte man aufnehmen sollen, das sah etwas "spektakulärer" aus als bei euch  Ein hoch auf Federelemente.

@Wartool: Im Federungs-Unterforum dürfte es genügend Freaks geben..


----------



## Marko S (7. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... manchmal ist Denis auch pünktlich  , aber das mit dem Treffen heute hat nicht geklappt.
> 
> War mit Rampe und faker unterwegs, war was frischer als gestern aber die Bedingungen waren top!
> 
> ...



Ja frisch war es auf dem Feldberg, wir sind auch Richtung Roteskreuz haben aber dann einen Linksschwenk zum kleinen Feldberg gemacht und den Reichenbachtrail runter.
Zum Abschluss sind wir dann noch auf den AK hoch.
Der faker hätte aber eigentlich schon um 10:00 Uhr an der Hohemark stehen sollen.
Ich sag nur IG Taunus  aber der Schluri konnte sich wohl nicht aus dem Bett lösen.

VG
Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. März 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Der faker hätte aber eigentlich schon um 10:00 Uhr an der Hohemark stehen sollen.
> Ich sag nur IG Taunus  aber der Schluri konnte sich wohl nicht aus dem Bett lösen.



Wenn ich früh genug ins Bett gegangen wäre, hätte ich keine funktionierende VR-Bremse gehabt... ich hab die ganze Woche lang quasi jeden Tag einmal meine Bremse neu entlüftet und eingestellt, nach je 10-12 Stunden Arbeitstag  Scheißwoche war das. Samstag Abend hats dann geklappt.
Mich da noch mit dem deutschen Staatswesen zu beschäftigen wäre mir ohnehin nur äußerst widerwillig gelungen.
Nichts destrotrotz: Mea culpa! Ich hoffe das Treffen war ergebnisreich.


----------



## Rampe (7. März 2011)

Habe vor Morgen die Pappnase im Schrank zu lassen und stattdessen zu Biken, Wetter sieht für Morgen auch besser aus als Mittwoch.
Werde versuchen schon um 17:00 an der HM zu sein, update Morgen Nachmittag (Karsten ist mit Anke auf Zypern).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Everstyle (8. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hier mal Rampe auf dem Rote-Kreuz-Trail:
> 
> YouTube        - Rotes Kreuz


Da hat aber einer ganz schön gepushed!!!


----------



## wartool (8. März 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Habe vor Morgen die Pappnase im Schrank zu lassen und stattdessen zu Biken, Wetter sieht für Morgen auch besser aus als Mittwoch.
> Werde versuchen schon um 17:00 an der HM zu sein, update Morgen Nachmittag (Karsten ist mit Anke auf Zypern).
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan




tztztz.. Mittags schon bike.. das ist ja schon dekadent! ;-P

viel Spaß.. werde wohl ab 17 uhr versuchen loszuziehen...


----------



## Rampe (8. März 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> tztztz.. Mittags schon bike.. das ist ja schon dekadent! ;-P
> 
> viel Spaß.. werde wohl ab 17 uhr versuchen loszuziehen...



Nicht Mittag- Nachmittag, werde so um 17:15 Uhr an der Hohemark sein.
Außerdem mach ich das nicht zum Vergnügen sondern für´s Weltklima.


----------



## wartool (8. März 2011)

Tja.. da haben wir uns wohl bissl verpasst...
bin bereits um 15:45 hier los.. dann gabs ein Punktemenü vom feinsten 
den roten hoch
weiter hoch auf dem gelben
den Limes runter und rauf zum rosskopf.. dann über den grünen Punkt zurück zum roten.. dann die Leitplanke runter und heim.. 

schee wars.. trotz des kaputten Dämpfers - geniales Wetter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (8. März 2011)

War dann doch schon um 17:00 Uhr vor Ort und bin dann noch mal Bogenschießplatz gefahren, als dann immer noch keiner auftauchte bin ich dann alleine los, auch gut da konnte ich in Ruhe neue Routen ausprobieren sowie Trailpflege betreiben (diesmal ohne Handfeger, Patrick!).
Über die Goldgrube ging es zum Rosskopf und den Limes entlang zur Saalburg,
dann zur Gickelsburg und über Säunickels Kleiderschrank nach Köppern, von da den Erlenbach entlang zurück nach Frankfurt, schee wars auch und allemal besser als irgendwo bessoffen rumzuschunkeln.


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. März 2011)

Ich bin raus für heute. Viel Spaß allen AWBlern


----------



## F.Zoller (9. März 2011)

ich konnt jetzt nicht ganz rauslesen obs statfindet aber ich fahr jetzt mal los : )


----------



## F.Zoller (9. März 2011)

sorry hatte den zug verpasst ... : ( 
hoffentlich habt ihr das nicht mehr gelesen und mussten nicht warten :-S


----------



## Rampe (9. März 2011)

Also ich bin gestern schon gefahren und war deswegen heute nicht da, ob sonst jemand unterwegs war weiss ich nicht.
Denke nächste Woche läuft wieder was,

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## h.jay (10. März 2011)

Nee, gestern gab es keine AWB-Tour.
Nur eine kleine Test-Trail-Runde ...


----------



## HelixBonus (12. März 2011)

Morgen 11-12 Uhr Hohemark. 3-4 H Hardtailtempo, nur leichte Trails.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. März 2011)

Jep, bis später


----------



## wartool (14. März 2011)

hrrhrrhrr..

@Karsten und Jay.. habt ihr auch die lustigen Büchlein mit Post von Canyon bekommen? *grööhl*

die Notizdinger nehme ich gerne.. hat sich das bisher nicht stornieren doch fast gelohnt ;-P

Habe dann eben angerufen und alle 3 storniert - jetzt muss nur alutech endlich in die Puschen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (14. März 2011)

ja, hab auch so ein Büchlein bekommen... angerufen haben sie auch, allerdings hab ich den Anruf verpasst.
Karsten ist momentan ja schlecht erreichbar... evtl. kontaktiere ich ihn noch.  Vllt verlängert er dann seinen Rennrad-Urlaub.

Bin nun am überlegen, ob ich das Bike auch stornieren soll und auf ein Scratch umsteige ...


----------



## racejo (14. März 2011)

Hey, ich würde am Mittwoch gerne mitfahren. Dann mit Mondraker und Lampe.


----------



## wartool (14. März 2011)

bei mir ist die Entscheidung ja schon länger gefallen.. war nur immer zu faul zum stornieren..

jedoch rückt die Geschcihte jetzt das Teil nicht unbedingt in ein besseres Licht - ich vermute einfach mal, dass es auch nach den Änderung in der Fertigung einige Kinderkrankheiten haben wird - siehe Torque damals... das ist mittlerweile aber ein schönes radl.. wieso nimmst du das denn nicht? So ein Alpinist.. ist doch auch schick :-D


----------



## h.jay (14. März 2011)

willst du mir jetzt etwa eine Talas andrehen? 
Da bleib ich lieber beim Scratch. Ist ähnlich ausgelegt und das hab ich wenigstens schon mal probegefahren...

achso, ich warte wohl noch mit der Stornierung ... will ja aus erster Hand wissen, wann der echte Liefertermin ist.


----------



## F.Zoller (14. März 2011)

ich hatte gedacht, das ich mit der bahn zu hibike fahre vorm awb 
wie lange braucht man da über die L3015 und dann paralel zur u3 zur hohemark oder was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? 

lg 
Felix


----------



## Rampe (14. März 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> ich hatte gedacht, das ich mit der bahn zu hibike fahre vorm awb
> wie lange braucht man da über die L3015 und dann paralel zur u3 zur hohemark oder was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?
> 
> lg
> Felix



Hallo Felix,

bin auch schon mal von Hibike zur Hohemark gefahren, dann allerdings erst hoch richtung Wald und von da quer zur Hm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich so 20-25 Minuten gebraucht.
Du kannst auch der Landstraße folgen und dann direkt nach der Waldsiedlung links den Feldweg fahren, dann immer geradeaus und nach der Brücke halb rechts den Forstweg zur Hohemark, das ist einfacher zu finden und du verlierst nicht so viel höhe, nach der Waldsiedlung geht es nähmlich erstmal runter bis zur U-Bahn.

Bei der gelegenheit kündige ich schon mal den Biketreff für Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr Hm an, bis dann

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (14. März 2011)

Kurze Frage, ich möchte mir Mittwoch morgen von HM startend mal den Zacken anschauen. Muss ich da via Rotes Kreuz Richtung Reifenberg runterfahren ? Oder Richtung Glashütten, aus meiner Wanderkarte werde ich nicht so ganz schlau


----------



## Rampe (14. März 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ich möchte mir Mittwoch morgen von HM startend mal den Zacken anschauen. Muss ich da via Rotes Kreuz Richtung Reifenberg runterfahren ? Oder Richtung Glashütten, aus meiner Wanderkarte werde ich nicht so ganz schlau



Weder noch, du musst vom Roten Kreuz in den gegenüberliegenden Trail einbiegen, der führt dich nach ungefähr 50 meter auf einen von der Straße kommenden Forstweg (weisser Balken glaub ich), der läuft immer auf der höhe zwischen Reifenberg und Oberems in Richtung Seelenberg.
Nach zirka 1 Km geht es dann Links weg zum ersten Zacken (Holzschild), der andere einstieg zum kleinen Zacken ist nochmal ca. 500 Meter entfernt.
Viel Spass!


----------



## DerTitan (15. März 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Viel Spass!



Danke


----------



## bonusheft (15. März 2011)

Bin am Mittwoch leider nicht dabei.

Habe krank und bin erkältet 

Aber ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß! Das Wetter sollte ja passen...


----------



## Rampe (16. März 2011)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Bin am Mittwoch leider nicht dabei.
> 
> Habe krank und bin erkältet
> 
> Aber ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß! Das Wetter sollte ja passen...



Na dann gute Besserung, scheint sich ja eine Traditionslinie zu entwickeln von La Palma eine Erkältung mitzubringen.

Meiner einer macht sich gleich auf den Weg nach Orschel.


----------



## racejo (16. März 2011)

Hi ich komm erst um 18:12 an. Könnt ihr bitte solange warten?


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. März 2011)

Fääärdich  Komm vorbei wann du willst, aber ruf vorher an


----------



## wartool (17. März 2011)

Meins.. Meins.. Meiiins


----------



## karsten13 (17. März 2011)

h.jay schrieb:


> ja, hab auch so ein Büchlein bekommen... angerufen haben sie auch, allerdings hab ich den Anruf verpasst.
> Karsten ist momentan ja schlecht erreichbar... evtl. kontaktiere ich ihn noch.  Vllt verlängert er dann seinen Rennrad-Urlaub.
> 
> Bin nun am überlegen, ob ich das Bike auch stornieren soll und auf ein Scratch umsteige ...



ob ich Post hab, weiss ich net 

Die haben angerufen und ich kann wählen zwischen ner Oakley-Brille Sonderedition oder nem Werkzeugkoffer - brauch ich beides net ...

Das Neue ist ja bei mir net dringend, deshalb noch kein Storno ...

Gruss aus der Sonne,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. März 2011)

Jetzt wollt ich am Wochenende endlich mit Federgabel rocken und muss nun gerade feststellen, dass ich die falschen Speichenlängen fürs neue Vorderrad gekauft habe 
Es gibt immer ein erstes Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTosta (19. März 2011)

Guden zusammen,
fährt morgen jemand ab 14:30 Uhr von Parkplatz HM mit?
Gruß, Tobias


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. März 2011)

Allerfeinstes Wetter im Taunus heute  
Trotz des Schneefalls der letzten Tage erstaunlich trocken.


----------



## wartool (21. März 2011)

Jopp.. der Schnee war auch recht griffig.. dort, wo er noch lag 

Es war so schön, dass ich meinen Astralkörper unterhalb des Alten einfach mal ne Stunde in die Sonne knallen musste 

Keine Angst.. die Tiere haben es verkraftet ;-P


----------



## erbchen (21. März 2011)

Hi,

ist jemand kurzfristig morgen für ne Runde zu haben?

Ich muss am spätestens 15,45Uhr an der Hohemark den heimweg antreten.

Wäre super wenn sich jemand kurzfristig findet.

Gruß Daniel

PS: Wie ist die Lage Mittwoch?


----------



## Marko S (22. März 2011)

Melde mich mal für Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr an.

Bis morgen
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (23. März 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Melde mich mal für Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr an.



eigentlich wollte ich ja noch pausieren, aber das Wetter und meine Waage sagen was anderes 

Also 18:00 Hohemark ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (23. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich ja noch pausieren, aber das Wetter und meine Waage sagen was anderes
> 
> Also 18:00 Hohemark ...
> 
> ...



Dacht ich mirs doch, willkommen zurück.
Versuche auch zu kommen, weiss allerdings nicht ob ich es schaffe da ich jede Menge Arbeit habe.


----------



## bonusheft (23. März 2011)

Bin dabei. Das darf ja auch nicht anders sein, bei dem Wetter


----------



## erbchen (23. März 2011)

Hi,

bin auch am Start.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (23. März 2011)

bin sehr wahrscheinlich auch dabei...


----------



## Xah88 (24. März 2011)

Hey Hey,

nach langer Abstinenz mal ne Nachricht von mir 

Habe ab Mai endlich ne eigene Butze in Oberursel und kann dann wieder öfter mal mitfahren (nachdem 2010 schwach ausfiel und man sich 2009 kennen gelernt hatte).
Würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen diesen Sommer wieder fleißig bei euch mit fahren zu können !!!

Allerbeste Grüße & Guts´Nächtle
Alex


----------



## karsten13 (24. März 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Habe ab Mai endlich ne eigene Butze in Oberursel und kann dann wieder öfter mal mitfahren (nachdem 2010 schwach ausfiel und man sich 2009 kennen gelernt hatte).
> Würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen diesen Sommer wieder fleißig bei euch mit fahren zu können !!!



er lebt noch 
Dann meld Dich mal, wenn Du in Deiner Butze gelandet bist 

Zu heute: 3 Separatisten sind alleine gestartet, der Rest = 6 Leute ist erstmal Richtung Lindenberg, wo Denis sein Rad in den Wald geworfen hat. Die Fahrt war hier für ihn wegen defekter HR-Bremse zu Ende, und der Rahmen ist nun auch ein Unikat 







Wir sind dann noch Klingenkopf, Sandplacken, Fuchsi, Alder, Lipstempel, Viktoriatrail gefahren.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (24. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> er lebt noch
> 6 Leute ist erstmal Richtung Lindenberg, wo Denis sein Rad in den Wald geworfen hat. Die Fahrt war hier für ihn wegen defekter HR-Bremse zu Ende, und der Rahmen ist nun auch ein Unikat
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Tour gestern bei besten Wetter und Bodenverhältnissen.
Ich hoffe der Karsten ist nicht in der Nähe wenn ich mein Rad irgendwo ansetze.
Solche Bilder will ich von meinem Rad nicht sehen. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Budpinto (24. März 2011)

Mein schöner Rahmen!

Mir fehlen immer noch die Worte...schei....


----------



## TRB (25. März 2011)

jemand samstag oder sonntag lust auf eine gemÃ¤chliche runde? nach umzug und dem ganzen pipapo melde ich mich mal zurÃ¼ck. bin 5 bis 6 wochen gar nicht gefahren,von daher lass ich die sache erstmal ruhig angehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (25. März 2011)

Ich mache mich wahrscheinlich Sonntag wieder in den Taunus, näheres gibts dann Samstag.


----------



## DerTitan (25. März 2011)

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei !


----------



## Marko S (26. März 2011)

Da will ich euch doch gleich aufs Wochenende einstimmen.
Mich hat es heute bei dem Wetter nicht zu Hause gehalten, alles sehr Technisch z.B. Bogenschießplatz von ganz oben runter.
Im oberen Teil komm ich aber so langsam an die Grenzen von 85mm Federweg.
Auf jeden Fall waren die Bedingungen heute Perfekt und so konnte ich fast in Sommerbekleidung fahren.





Schönes Wochenende
Marko


----------



## Bergziege. (26. März 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> jemand samstag oder sonntag lust auf eine gemÃ¤chliche runde? nach umzug und dem ganzen pipapo melde ich mich mal zurÃ¼ck. bin 5 bis 6 wochen gar nicht gefahren,von daher lass ich die sache erstmal ruhig angehen



Samstag 15 Uhr an der HM, oder in Zukunft bei Waltraud.
Sonntag 10 Uhr ist auch OK.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## TRB (26. März 2011)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Samstag 15 Uhr an der HM, oder in Zukunft bei Waltraud.
> Sonntag 10 Uhr ist auch OK.
> 
> GruÃ Jochen



alles klar,bin morgen 15 uhr an der hohemark!


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. März 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Mich hat es heute bei dem Wetter nicht zu Hause gehalten, alles sehr Technisch z.B. Bogenschießplatz von ganz oben runter.
> Im oberen Teil komm ich aber so langsam an die Grenzen von 85mm Federweg.



Wie meinstn das? Bin den letzte Woche auch wieder gefahren ohne Federweg  und dir mach ich ja technisch nix vor. Meinst du wegen der Geschwindigkeit?
Kleidung kann ich bestätigen, es ist wieder kurze-Hosen-Zeit


----------



## Marko S (27. März 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie meinstn das? Bin den letzte Woche auch wieder gefahren ohne Federweg  und dir mach ich ja technisch nix vor. Meinst du wegen der Geschwindigkeit?



Ich meine ganz oben, der erste Teil vom Trail ist vielen nicht bekannt.
Ist eigentlich auch kaum zuerkennen da der Bereich von sehr wenigen gefahren wird.
Mir ist da zweimal die Gabel bis zum Anschlag eingetaucht,
dank der Löcher unter dem Laub und schnell konnte ich da auch nicht fahren.
Frag mal Karsten oder Rampe die wissen was ich meine, ich sag nur Umfahrung Sprung.
Möchte mal wissen wer den Sprung überhaupt fahren würde bei dem steinigen Untergrund.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Xah88 (27. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> er lebt noch
> Dann meld Dich mal, wenn Du in Deiner Butze gelandet bist
> 
> n8,
> ...



Jop, melde mich dann sofort..freue mich schon wie nen kleiner Junge auf Frankfurt 

Bis bald !


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. März 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich meine ganz oben, der erste Teil vom Trail ist vielen nicht bekannt.



Hm, kenne den Teil wohl noch nicht. Wird bei nächster Gelegenheit nachgeholt


----------



## Marko S (27. März 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hm, kenne den Teil wohl noch nicht. Wird bei nächster Gelegenheit nachgeholt



na dann nimm dir Federweg mit, mit 0 Federweg fahr ich da nicht runter.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. März 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Möchte mal wissen wer den Sprung überhaupt fahren würde bei dem steinigen Untergrund.



hab dort schon jemanden mit DH-Bike und Vollmontur fahren bzw. hüpfen sehen ...
Aber wenn *der* Drop schief geht, brichst Du Dir alle Knochen.



Marko S schrieb:


> na dann nimm dir Federweg mit, mit 0 Federweg fahr ich da nicht runter.



Du nicht, aber faker - auch wenn ihm unten die Handgelenke abfallen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. März 2011)

Die Handgelenke sind gar nicht das Problem seit ich nen breiteren Lenker ausgeliehen habe. Das fühlt sich an wie mit Gabel. Da kann der geheime-obere-Teil-des-Bogenschützentrails ja ruhig kommen


----------



## Marko S (28. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du nicht, aber faker - auch wenn ihm unten die Handgelenke abfallen
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Ich befürchte er geht über den Lenker, da er die Löcher unter dem Laub nicht sieht und
es plötzlich einen ordentlichen Schlag am Vorderrad gibt.
Aber schauen mir mal.
Vielleicht bin ich auch nur übervorsichtig und schon zu lange nicht ohne Federgabel gefahren.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Kokomikou (28. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hab dort schon jemanden mit DH-Bike und Vollmontur fahren bzw. hüpfen sehen ...
> Aber wenn *der* Drop schief geht, brichst Du Dir alle Knochen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karsten13 (29. März 2011)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Welchen drop meinst Du?? Kann mich gar nicht recht an einen schwierigen drop erinnern. Schätze mal, ich habe ihn eher umfahren.



der ist mind. 1 m hoch.



Kokomikou schrieb:


> Wann nehmt ihr mich mal mit??



wir fahren doch dauernd 
Jeden Mittwoch 18:00 wird hier ne Ausfahrt angeboten, mit dem Frühling wird es auch am WE wieder mehr Tourenangebote geben. 

Ausserdem: Jeden Samstag 14:00 gc-Biketreff.

Meld Dich einfach.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (29. März 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du nicht, aber faker - auch wenn ihm unten die Handgelenke abfallen
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Passt bloss auf Eure Handgelenke auf, sonst ergeht's Euch wie mir:





Snowboarden in Davos... klappt echt spitze .

In diesem Sinne... geniesst das schöne Wetter auf dem Bike .


----------



## wartool (29. März 2011)

oh Mann.. Gute Besserung!!

und ja.. das Wetter genieße ich 

Ich brauche demnächst nochmal jemanden, der mir den Trail in voller Länge bei Tageslicht zeigt.. damals wars tief eingeschneit und dunkel...

Mein Dämpfer wird allerdings noch ne Weile dauern.. erst hat ihn die Post auf dem Weg nach England verschlampt.. und jetzt sagen die Jungs, dass ich ne neue Aircan brauche.. und die kostet nochmals 50GBP :-( teurer Spaß so ein olles radl am Laufen zu halten.. naja das Neue kommt ja hoffentlich bald *gg*

@Karsten.. Du hast doch wohl nicht zu Canyon gesagt, dass Du weder Brille, noch Werkzeug haben möchtest?? - ich wüsste was ich damit anfangen könnte ;-)


----------



## Marko S (29. März 2011)

DBate schrieb:


> Passt bloss auf Eure Handgelenke auf, sonst ergeht's Euch wie mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von mir auch Gute Besserung.
Ist hoffentlich nicht so schlimm und du kannst bald wieder aufs Rad.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## F.Zoller (29. März 2011)

ich komme morgen mit 
muss nochmal was an meiner bremse nachschaun aber ich sag bescheid wenns nicht geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (29. März 2011)

DBate schrieb:


> Passt bloss auf Eure Handgelenke auf, sonst ergeht's Euch wie mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als ich es mal mit Snowboarden probiert habe sah das Ergebniss ähnlich aus, nur die Farben waren damals weniger poppig, bei mir wars ein Unterarmbruch, seitdem fahre ich nur noch Ski.
Gute besserung, bis hoffentlich bald bei AWB. 

Bei der Gelegenheit: Morgen 18:00 HM, wie üblich, mein kommen ist allerdings nicht Garantiert da ich immer noch jede Menge Arbeit habe.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (30. März 2011)

DBate schrieb:


> Passt bloss auf Eure Handgelenke auf, sonst ergeht's Euch wie mir



oh Mann, alternative Sportarten sind Schei*e.
Gute Besserung!



wartool schrieb:


> @Karsten.. Du hast doch wohl nicht zu Canyon gesagt, dass Du weder Brille, noch Werkzeug haben möchtest?? - ich wüsste was ich damit anfangen könnte ;-)



für wie blöd hältst Du mich? 



Rampe schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit: Morgen 18:00 HM, wie üblich, mein kommen ist allerdings nicht Garantiert da ich immer noch jede Menge Arbeit habe.



bin heute nicht dabei - ansonsten wäre ich ab sofort wieder Single 
Hoffe, dass Rampe es rechtzeitig schafft - ansonsten wird sich hoffentlich jemand anderes zum guiden finden ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (30. März 2011)

*anstimm*

Häbbbie Börsdäiii tuuu juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

*abkürz*

Häbbbi Börsdäi liebe Ankööööööööööh
Häbbbi Börsdäi tuuu juuuuuuuuuuuu


Unnd? wie fühlt man sich mit 26??   


 Wünsche Dir nen schönen Tag!



ich werde heute wieder nicht dabei sein können.. sitze schon seit über ner Stunde auf der A*  und werde wohla uch nicht vor 5 hier rauskommen.. danach gehe ich höchstens noch für ein Stündchen in die Muckibude. Ich hoffe, ab Mitte April wiedermal Mittwochs Zeit zum Fahren zu haben.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## sipaq (30. März 2011)

DBate schrieb:


> Passt bloss auf Eure Handgelenke auf, sonst ergeht's Euch wie mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung, David.

Wenn der Gips ab ist können wir ja mal wieder zusammen fahren. So unfit, wie ich aktuell bin, bin ich dann der perfekte Trainingspartner für Dich 

Aber der Samstag ist fest zum biken eingeplant.


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. März 2011)

Ich bin für heute auch raus  Hab schön verschlafen und konnte mein Bike net mitnehmen. Und die hin und her-fahrerei kostet zu viel Zeit, also lern ich lieber für die scheiss Prüfungen


----------



## Rampe (30. März 2011)

Dank Terminverschiebung klappt es bei mir heute, schwitz.

Karsten + Anke: Viel Spass beim Luftballon aufblasen, oder was ihr sonst so treibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (30. März 2011)

Bis gleich!


----------



## DerTitan (31. März 2011)

Hi, würde Sonntag ab 10.30 zu einer "kleinen" Tour starten. (HM-Herzberg-Saalburg-Limes Sandplacken-Feldberg-AK-HM) Wer Lust hat mich zu begleiten ist herzlich willkommen (fahre kein Hardtail, Geschwindigkeit also moderat)


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. März 2011)

He, man kann auch _mit_ Hardtail langsam sein!


----------



## DBate (1. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, David.



Vielen Dank Euch allen für die Genesungswünsche. Sollte schon bald wieder klappen.

Bis dahin: Passt auf Eure Knochen auf .

DBate


----------



## Claudy (1. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> *anstimm*
> 
> Häbbbie Börsdäiii tuuu juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> ...









Vielen Dank. 26 sein ist einfach nur toll


----------



## karsten13 (3. April 2011)

Nix los hier, aber gefahren wird trotzdem 

Am Mittwoch sind bonusheft, F.Zoller und Rampe gefahren.

Samstag sind wir mit Rampe (gc) zum Pferdskopf.






Sonntag haben Rampe und ich einige Trails rund um Altkönig und Feldberg abgefahren. An der WM sind uns Pferde (!!!) entgegengekommen  und am Bogenschießplatz gab's ein paar Experimente 






Das WE war aber materialmordend. Am Samstag hat sich mein Schaltwerk verabschiedet und nach dem Kettenwechsel von letzter Woche war mein kleines Kettenblatt nicht mehr fahrbar. Deshalb merk ich irgendwie meine Beine ...

@faker: Nochmals danke für das Schaltwerk und sorry, dass es heute nicht geklappt hat. Wir waren spät dran und vor lauter Frust über das nicht nutzbare Kettenblatt hab ich vergessen anzurufen 

Falls das Wetter mitspielt gibt's am Mittwoch 18:00 HM die nächste Tour.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bonusheft (3. April 2011)

Uäääh, da fällt mir was ein: Rampes Schaltwerk liegt noch bei mir im Auto. Bitte erinnert mich am Mittwoch daran.


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. April 2011)

@Karsten, kein Problem  Ich hab dann am vorläufig größten lokalen Rohloff-Treffen mit drei Teilnehmern teilgenommen 
Feldberg, Altkönig und jede Menge Zeug dazwischen, da ist heute bei mir auch einiges zusammen gekommen.

Stichword Materialmord: Ich hab schon wieder einen riesen Brocken gegen eine Vorderradspeiche gekriegt. Weder Speiche noch Nippel sind gebrochen, aber die Speiche ist trotzdem verbogen, gelängt und völlig locker  Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. Deswegen auch erst daheim gemerkt. Zum Glück wars nur mein Ersatzvorderrad.
Falls du kleine Kettenblätter brauchst, ich hab da nochn Sack voll... wenn du willst schmeiß ich dir eins morgen früh in Ankes Briefkasten


----------



## karsten13 (3. April 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Falls du kleine Kettenblätter brauchst, ich hab da nochn Sack voll... wenn du willst schmeiß ich dir eins morgen früh in Ankes Briefkasten



danke, aber ich hab keinen Zugriff auf Anke's Briefkasten 

Werd mir bis Mi. was besorgen oder das vom Stevens umschrauben ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. April 2011)

Oder du schaust nochmal bei mir vorbei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (4. April 2011)

War am Samstag morgen auch unterwegs, hab aber niemand bekannten getroffen.

Gefahren sind wir eine Standardrunde (HM - Rosskopf - Sandplacken - Feldi - Fuxi - AK und Viktoriatrail). Für mich war dann Schluss. Nach rund 57km und 1100hm (von Frankfurt aus) nach knapp 6 Monaten ohne biken war für mich das maximale was ging. Die letzten 5km nach Hause so ab U-Bahn-Station Niederursel haben echt wehgetan.

Trotzdem bin ich stolz auf ich, dass so eine Runde mit 4stelliger hm-Anzahl nach so langer Pause noch ging. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt damit gerechnet, dass kurz hinterm Sandplacken schon Schluss ist.


----------



## coyote471 (4. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin fast "neu" auf dem Forum und suche nach Bikern, mit denen ich fahren kann. Allein macht es keinen grossen Spass und den Taunus kenne ich nicht sehr gut. Letzte Woche bin ich mit dem sehr freundlichen Wartool gefahren und es hat Riesenspass gemacht. 
Er hat mir gesagt, dass eine nette Gruppe Mittwochs nach der Arbeit  fahren und dass ich mich einfach melden konnte. Leider ist mir der Taunus zu weit von der Arbeit entfernt, um 18Uhr schaffe ich das nie. Aber wenn jemand motiviert ist, am Wochenende zu fahren, bin ich gern dabei! Mein Niveau ist nicht hervorragend aber meine Kondition ist nicht so schlecht.  

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet!  

Coyote471


----------



## Rampe (4. April 2011)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Uäääh, da fällt mir was ein: Rampes Schaltwerk liegt noch bei mir im Auto. Bitte erinnert mich am Mittwoch daran.



Ja ich weiss, aber das Ding ist nur Notfallersatz, lass es einfach im Auto und wenn ich es am Mittwoch schaffe nehm ich's mit.


----------



## wartool (5. April 2011)

coyote471 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin fast "neu" auf dem Forum und suche nach Bikern, mit denen ich fahren kann. Allein macht es keinen grossen Spass und den Taunus kenne ich nicht sehr gut. Letzte Woche bin ich mit dem sehr freundlichen Wartool gefahren und es hat Riesenspass gemacht.
> Er hat mir gesagt, dass eine nette Gruppe Mittwochs nach der Arbeit  fahren und dass ich mich einfach melden konnte. Leider ist mir der Taunus zu weit von der Arbeit entfernt, um 18Uhr schaffe ich das nie. Aber wenn jemand motiviert ist, am Wochenende zu fahren, bin ich gern dabei! Mein Niveau ist nicht hervorragend aber meine Kondition ist nicht so schlecht.
> ...




Genau! So, wie ich den Stephané einschätze ist er bei den Leitungssstärkeren, wie Rampe, Karsten etc seeeehr gut aufgehoben


----------



## erbchen (5. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab Mo, Di, Mi Urlaub (11. bis 13.). Da ich nicht wegfahren möchte hab ich ein paar Touren im Großraum F ins Auge gefasst.

Ich habe noch 3 GPS Tracks mit ca 40-50 km, ca. 1000hm (Winterstein, Dünsberg und 
Hahnenkamm bei Alzenau) die ich noch nicht gefahren bin.

Meine vogelsberger Bikekumpels haben diese Touren schon öfter gefahren und als sehr gut befunden.

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mich bei einer Tour zu begleiten? 
Abfahrt in F kann ruhig Nachmittags sein.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## F.Zoller (5. April 2011)

Leider ist Mittwochs nun auch Handballtraining : (( 
War auf jeden fall super mit euch und nochmal danke 
vielleicht schwänz ich ja mal training 
und im sommer werden die zeiten wieder geändert : )
bis bald 
Felix


----------



## sipaq (5. April 2011)

coyote471 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin fast "neu" auf dem Forum und suche nach Bikern, mit denen ich fahren kann. Allein macht es keinen grossen Spass und den Taunus kenne ich nicht sehr gut. Letzte Woche bin ich mit dem sehr freundlichen Wartool gefahren und es hat Riesenspass gemacht.
> Er hat mir gesagt, dass eine nette Gruppe Mittwochs nach der Arbeit  fahren und dass ich mich einfach melden konnte. Leider ist mir der Taunus zu weit von der Arbeit entfernt, um 18Uhr schaffe ich das nie. Aber wenn jemand motiviert ist, am Wochenende zu fahren, bin ich gern dabei! Mein Niveau ist nicht hervorragend aber meine Kondition ist nicht so schlecht.
> ...


Am Sonntag morgen bin ich sicher mit einem Kumpel unterwegs, sofern es nicht in Strömen schüttet. Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du gerne bei uns mitfahren.


----------



## karsten13 (5. April 2011)

Morgen ist schon wieder Mittwoch, daher:

Start 18:00 Hohemark​
Wer fährt mit?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bonusheft (5. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Morgen ist schon wieder Mittwoch...



Ach so, deshalb habe ich gerade meine Klamotten gepackt  Dann mal bis morgen!

Mal seh'n, wie ich morgen gelaunt bin. Möglicherweise knarzt jetzt das Hauptlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (5. April 2011)

hi,

ich komme auch.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Rampe (5. April 2011)

Hi,
komme warscheinlich auch, dann direkt von der Arbeit.
(Akku ist eingepackt, Britta)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (5. April 2011)

Schön, dass die Resonanz für morgen so gut ist 



coyote471 schrieb:


> Er hat mir gesagt, dass eine nette Gruppe Mittwochs nach der Arbeit  fahren und dass ich mich einfach melden konnte. Leider ist mir der Taunus zu weit von der Arbeit entfernt, um 18Uhr schaffe ich das nie. Aber wenn jemand motiviert ist, am Wochenende zu fahren, bin ich gern dabei! Mein Niveau ist nicht hervorragend aber meine Kondition ist nicht so schlecht.



momentan ist hier nur der Termin am Mittwoch fix. Ab Mitte Mai wird es wohl wieder einen regelmässigen Termin samstags 14:00 geben.



bonusheft schrieb:


> Möglicherweise knarzt jetzt das Hauptlager



hab's Dir glaub ich damals erzählt, aber nochmal zur Erinnerung: Nicht einfach aufschrauben, ist ein eingeklebter Heli-Coil drin (zwischen Schraube und Mutter), das bekommst Du ohne Spezialwerkzeug nie mehr richtig zusammen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## coyote471 (6. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Am Sonntag morgen bin ich sicher mit einem Kumpel unterwegs, sofern es nicht in Strömen schüttet. Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du gerne bei uns mitfahren.


Hi Karsten!
Super! Ich bin gern dabei am Sonntag, wenn's nicht regnet. Gib mir Bescheid, als ihr euch für eine Urhzeit und einen Treffpunkt entschieden habt.

Gruss 

Stéphane


----------



## wartool (6. April 2011)

@coyote..

Sipaq ist nicht Karsten, sondern Simon.. und eben dieser Simon hat das Angebot für Sonntag stehen


----------



## DerTitan (6. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Morgen ist schon wieder Mittwoch, daher:
> 
> Start 18:00 Hohemark​
> Wer fährt mit?
> ...


 
Ich werde mich heute Abend Euch auch mal anschliessen, mal schauen ob ich mithalten kann ;-)
Wenn ich um 18 Uhr nicht da bin ist mir beruflich was dazwischen gekommen, also nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coyote471 (6. April 2011)

@Wartool: Mensch, du hast Recht! Ich habe nicht aufgepasst!  Danke!

@Sipaq: Ich bin gern dabei am Sonntag, wenn's nicht regnet. Gib mir Bescheid, als ihr euch für eine Urhzeit und einen Treffpunkt entschieden habt.

@Karsten: Sorry!


----------



## MrTosta (6. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> War am Samstag morgen auch unterwegs, hab aber niemand bekannten getroffen.
> 
> Gefahren sind wir eine Standardrunde (HM - Rosskopf - Sandplacken - Feldi - Fuxi - AK und Viktoriatrail). Für mich war dann Schluss. Nach rund 57km und 1100hm (von Frankfurt aus) nach knapp 6 Monaten ohne biken war für mich das maximale was ging. Die letzten 5km nach Hause so ab U-Bahn-Station Niederursel haben echt wehgetan.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich stolz auf ich, dass so eine Runde mit 4stelliger hm-Anzahl nach so langer Pause noch ging. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt damit gerechnet, dass kurz hinterm Sandplacken schon Schluss ist.



Simon, du hast dich tapfer geschlagen 
Aber wieso hast du niemanden Bekannten getroffen? Ich war doch als bei Dir...


----------



## MrTosta (6. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Am Sonntag morgen bin ich sicher mit einem Kumpel unterwegs, sofern es nicht in Strömen schüttet. Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du gerne bei uns mitfahren.



Hi Simon,
Ich kann Sonntag nicht... Bin raus, aber Samstag bei Canyon zum GranFondo. Siehe Email an Dich.
Tobi


----------



## F.Zoller (6. April 2011)

fährt jemand von euch oder eine gruppe aus dem ibc oder so eig dienstags oder donnerstags im taunus ??
weil da würde es bei mir durch die neuen trainingszeiten gehen


----------



## Nirolo (6. April 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> fährt jemand von euch oder eine gruppe aus dem ibc oder so eig dienstags oder donnerstags im taunus ??
> weil da würde es bei mir durch die neuen trainingszeiten gehen



Ne feste Gruppe gibt's da meines Wissens nicht, aber ich hab vor morgen ne Runde zu drehen. Allerdings war ich das Jahr noch nicht im Taunus uns es wird dementsprechend ne relativ entspannte Fahrt. Hatte vor gegen 14-15 Uhr loszufahrn (Student sein ist was schönes ;P ). 
Falls sonst noch wer Interesse hat, freu ich mich.


----------



## wartool (6. April 2011)

@Felix

die hier

fahren Di und Do auch nette Leute.. nur ich fürchte weniger traillastig...


----------



## sipaq (6. April 2011)

coyote471 schrieb:


> @Sipaq: Ich bin gern dabei am Sonntag, wenn's nicht regnet. Gib mir Bescheid, als ihr euch für eine Urhzeit und einen Treffpunkt entschieden habt.


Du hast eine PN.


----------



## karsten13 (7. April 2011)

Die Stimmung auf dem Feldi war so geil 







Alle Bilder hier.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## DerTitan (7. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Stimmung auf dem Feldi war so geil


 
Mist und ich musste am Sandplacken abbiegen  Lampe bleibt jetzt fest im Rucksak und nicht im Keller

Den Hans Stephan Pfad fand ich klasse !


----------



## sipaq (7. April 2011)

Hier auch nochmal offiziell:
Ich werde am Sonntag so gegen 9.40 Uhr an der HM starten. coyote471 hat sein Mitkommen angekündigt. Wer sonst noch Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.Zoller (7. April 2011)

danke das könnte meine rettung sein : )


----------



## Kokomikou (7. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Stimmung auf dem Feldi war so geil
> 
> Karsten.


 

wirklich super schöne Bilder Karsten. Ich versuche nächste Woche auch mal dabei zu sein, obwohl 18 Uhr verdammt früh für mich ist. 

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## tillykoi (8. April 2011)

Hi! Bin hier ganz neu & bin mir nicht sicher, ob man bei euch einfach mitbiken kann (??) 
Hätte mächtig Spaß auf eine Runde Nightbiken - muss nur auf eine bestellte Lampe warten ... 
Wenn die Afterwork-Touren häufiger stattfinden & man sich einfach anschließen kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen 

beste Grüße Till


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. April 2011)

Klar kannst du einfach teilnehmen, das ist sogar erwünscht. Hier im Thread werden regelmäßig Touren angekündigt. Einfach Bescheid geben und zeitig anreisen


----------



## tillykoi (9. April 2011)

wenn's ums Biken geht, bin ich auf alle Fälle pünktlich 
an diesem Sonntag muss ich leider passen .. aber ich freu mich schon auf eine der kommenden Touren


----------



## Nirolo (9. April 2011)

Hey Till

da brauch ich dir ja gar nichts mehr schicken  hast den richtigen Thread auf Anhieb gefunden. 
Die Tour am Donnerstag war extrem geil. Hab nicht gedacht, dass ich direkt mit soner langen Tour einsteigen werde, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. April 2011)

Ein Jahr lang lernen auf die harte Tour doch das Schrecken hat ein Ende:








Ich werde morgen keine vollwertige Tour machen können, Prüfungsvorbereitungen zehren an meiner Zeit. Doch einmal Schreddern muss sein. Man wird mich auf dem schönsten unserer Berge, dem alten Herrn mit der Krone, finden.


----------



## Rampe (9. April 2011)

Na dann Glückwunsch und viel Spass!


----------



## Bergziege. (9. April 2011)

He Faker, originelles pic

Du musst aber noch Deine Bike Beschreibung ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillykoi (10. April 2011)

Ja! Thomas, für den Anfang war's echt ganz nett  ... vielleicht sieht man sich in der nächsten Zeit nochmal auf'm Bike, bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht das tolle Wetter nutzen sollte & .. naja "einfach Biken"


----------



## sipaq (10. April 2011)

So, war mit coyote471 heute früh unterwegs. Die ersten 1,5 Stunden bis zum Feldi-Gipfel haben wir keinen Menschen getroffen. War richtig beschaulich.

Wetter war genial, die Trails schön trocken und ich hatte einen netten Mitfahrer, mit dem man am Ende der Tour auch noch ein leckeres Eis schlecken konnte  Am Ende hatte ich ab Frankfurt gute 1200hm auf dem Tacho. Es wird also so langsam. Ich merke, dass die Kondition zurückkommt.


----------



## DerTitan (10. April 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die alten Hasen hier!

Lohnt es sich mal den Glaskopf anzuschauen oder gibts da keine Trails, die man in eine Tour einbauen könnte ? Also von der HM via Feldberg Zacken Glaskopf und wieder zurück


----------



## karsten13 (10. April 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich mal den Glaskopf anzuschauen oder gibts da keine Trails, die man in eine Tour einbauen könnte ? Also von der HM via Feldberg Zacken Glaskopf und wieder zurück



es gibt dort ein interessantes (aber leider sehr kurzes) Trailstück. Und ja, es macht Sinn das auf dem Rückweg von den Zacken einzubauen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## coyote471 (11. April 2011)

Danke noch mal für die Tour, Sipaq! Es war einfach geil. Ich muss noch meine Technik bergab deutlich verbessern, damit ich so schnell wie du und Wartool fahren kann. Aber es kommt schon... ^^ Bergauf stelle ich aber fest, dass mein Kondition gut ist. 

Freue mich auf ein nächstes Mal mit euch allen. 

Coyote471


----------



## wartool (11. April 2011)

coyote471 schrieb:


> Bergauf stelle ich aber fest, dass mein Kondition gut ist.
> Coyote471



Kondition nennst du das?? Ich nenne das BEÄNGSTIGEND 
Naja.. wenn wir mal wieder zusammen fahren, dann ziehst du mich einfach hoch.. ok??



@Fotografen von gestern... magst du mir ein paar Pics zukommen lassen?

@Flugschüler von gestern: wirklich alles heil überstanden? Oder tauchen jetzt doch die Wehwehchen auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coyote471 (11. April 2011)

haha! 
Ich ziehe dir hoch, wenn du bergab bremst, damit ich dir folgen kann.


----------



## sipaq (11. April 2011)

coyote471 schrieb:


> Danke noch mal für die Tour, Sipaq! Es war einfach geil. Ich muss noch meine Technik bergab deutlich verbessern, damit ich so schnell wie du und Wartool fahren kann. Aber es kommt schon. Bergauf stelle ich aber fest, dass mein Kondition gut ist.


Also bergauf war es nett, dass Du nicht so schnell gefahren bist. 

Gut, ich hatte hoch zur Hohemark schon meinen Geschwindigkeitsrekord gebrochen (21,5er Schnitt, 14km, 200hm, 38 Minuten) und war dementsprechend schon ein klein wenig ausgepowert, aber wahrscheinlich wärst Du trotzdem schneller gewesen.

Und bergab wird das schon. Einfach üben.


----------



## Marko S (11. April 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die alten Hasen hier!
> 
> Lohnt es sich mal den Glaskopf anzuschauen oder gibts da keine Trails, die man in eine Tour einbauen könnte ? Also von der HM via Feldberg Zacken Glaskopf und wieder zurück



Wie Karsten bereits schreibt kannst du da auch schöne Trails fahren.
Schaue doch unter der OpenStreetMap, da ist ein Trail bis nach Glashütten eingezeichnet.
Nur bei der Zufahrt fehlt ein Teil, Start ist vom Parkplatz (Tenohütte).
Kommst du oben auf dem Glaskopf auf den Trail, kannst du dich rechts halten und kommst zu der kurzen Technische Passage.
Hältst du dich links Richtung Glashütten hast du einen schönen Trail zum runtercruisen.

Gruß

Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> @Flugschüler von gestern: wirklich alles heil überstanden? Oder tauchen jetzt doch die Wehwehchen auf?



Nichtmal einen blauen Fleck habe ich davon getragen  
Dafür allerdings ein paar schöne Erinnerungen an eine der geilsten Touren seit langer, langer Zeit


----------



## tillykoi (11. April 2011)

Hallo in die Runde!


  .. nachdem ich leider noch auf mein Fahrradlämpchen warten muss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen am Freitag auf alle Fälle (15.04) um 15:00 Uhr  (Privileg des Studenten) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eine Tour zu fahren. 



  Mein persönlicher Plan wäre Startpunkt Hohemark & dann ein  bisschen durch den Taunus quälen, um sich dann kurz bevor die Sonne  verschwindet aufm Altkönig einzufinden. Kleine Belohnung:  Sonnenuntergang & dann nicht allzu rasant wieder Richtung Hohemark. 


Wie die sich die Strecke zwischen 15:00 Uhr und Sonnenuntergang  gestaltet würde ich spontan entscheiden bzw. auch gerne den ein oder  anderen Strecken-Tip  annehmen.


  ALSO WER MITFAHREN WILL & ES ZEITLICH SCHAFFT .. immer gerne! Würde mich freuen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Beste Grüße


----------



## DerTitan (11. April 2011)

Danke für die Tips für den Glaskopf, werde mir das am Samstag mal vor Ort anschauen.


----------



## karsten13 (12. April 2011)

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter morgen besser. Auf die heutige Rennradausfahrt hab ich mal lieber verzichtet ...

MTB-Ausfahrt am Mittwoch, Start 18:00 Hohemark​
Wer fährt mit?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. April 2011)

IIIiiiiiiichhhhh!


----------



## Rampe (12. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das Wetter morgen besser. Auf die heutige Rennradausfahrt hab ich mal lieber verzichtet ...
> 
> MTB-Ausfahrt am Mittwoch, Start 18:00 Hohemark​
> Wer fährt mit?
> ...



Bin Raus, zuviel Arbeit...:kotz:


----------



## Smilla1 (12. April 2011)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (12. April 2011)

dabei


----------



## wartool (12. April 2011)

es leeebt *gg* und meine Handylinse braucht ne Reinigung.. jetzt heisst es nur noch ca 6 tage warten, bis alles ausgehärtet ist.. dann kanns losgehen.. die schwarze Gabel bekomme ich auch erst kurz vorm Mai.. ebenso den anderen leichteren Dämpfer.

ICH FREU MISCH!!!!


----------



## Trailaddict (12. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das Wetter morgen besser. Auf die heutige Rennradausfahrt hab ich mal lieber verzichtet ...
> 
> MTB-Ausfahrt am Mittwoch, Start 18:00 Hohemark​
> Wer fährt mit?
> ...


 

Wenn die Arbeit und das Wetter mitspielen, bin ich morgen abend auch dabei.

Dirk


----------



## karsten13 (12. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ICH FREU MISCH!!!!



Glückwunsch! Aber noch 6 Tage warten  ...



wartool schrieb:


> und meine Handylinse braucht ne Reinigung



... dann ist die Linse aber völlig zugesabbert 

Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät, bin gespannt auf den Fahrbericht.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bonusheft (13. April 2011)

Trailaddict schrieb:


> Wenn die Arbeit und das Wetter mitspielen, bin ich morgen abend auch dabei.



Das Wetter spielt ja zum Glück mit. Und die Arbeit wird passend gemacht 

Bis später...


----------



## HelixBonus (13. April 2011)

Bis 20:30 Uhr is helle, oder? Hab kein Licht dabei!


----------



## karsten13 (13. April 2011)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Bis 20:30 Uhr is helle, oder? Hab kein Licht dabei!



Wow, Du lebst noch 

Werde die Tour so gestalten, dass die Leute ohne Licht vorzeitig abbiegen können. Sonnenuntergang ist 20:15.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## HelixBonus (13. April 2011)

YEAH!!!

Passt so!


----------



## Claudy (13. April 2011)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Bis 20:30 Uhr is helle, oder? Hab kein Licht dabei!



Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:01 Uhr. Wenn du magst, können wir gemeinsam abfahren. Ich bin noch Nachtblind 

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (13. April 2011)

Huch! Der Chefkoch hat ja schon geantwortet .


----------



## HelixBonus (13. April 2011)

Nun gut. Wenn jetzt nicht noch einer mit "Sonnenuntergang 19:45 Uhr" kommt, muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen. 

Nehme das Angebot gerne an!


----------



## wartool (13. April 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


> Huch!




da wars wieder


----------



## HelixBonus (13. April 2011)

@ Wartool

Schick mal PN mit email Adresse dann gibt's Bilder vom Sonntag!


----------



## Trunkie (13. April 2011)

Hallo Karsten
bin auch dabei - Matthias


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. April 2011)

Ich sag für heute doch wieder ab. Hab mir gestern Abend den kleinen Zeh verdreht und laufen is grad nich so pralle  ich lass das mal lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (13. April 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> den kleinen Zeh verdreht



Ich will lieber gar nicht wissen wie...


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. April 2011)

Jedenfalls ohne Beteiligung von Fahrrädern oder großen Steinen. Wer trägt auch schon Protektoren im Büro...


----------



## wartool (13. April 2011)

tztztz.. Faker..

ist etwa wieder ne drallen, blonden Medizinstudentin auf dem Schreibtisch vor Dir schlecht geworden und Du musstest Dich um sie kümmern?

armer Kerl.. und dann noch selbst verletzt.. immer auf den Knien... tztztz


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. April 2011)

Kleine Worte, große Wirkung  ich hab ganz schön lang gebraucht um zu verstehen woher die dummen Anspielungen kommen


----------



## TRB (13. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> es leeebt *gg* und meine Handylinse braucht ne Reinigung.. jetzt heisst es nur noch ca 6 tage warten, bis alles ausgehärtet ist.. dann kanns losgehen.. die schwarze Gabel bekomme ich auch erst kurz vorm Mai.. ebenso den anderen leichteren Dämpfer.
> 
> ICH FREU MISCH!!!!



ein geiles Rad! nächste Woche ist auch mein Rad wieder fit, dann hoffe ich mal wieder auf ne ausfahrt mit dir. 

wie sieht denn aktuell der leistungsstand mittwochs aus? ich plane kommende woche da eventuell mal vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## erbchen (13. April 2011)

Danke an Karsten war heute wieder schön!

Bis wohl in 2 Wochen...

Gruß D


----------



## Milass (13. April 2011)

hier scheint alles beim alten geblieben zu sein, melde mich zurück nach meiner flucht vor dem kalten winter in deutschland 
Mittwoch abend ist bei mir dieses Semester ungünstig, wer kann montag, donnerstag und freitag ab Niederursel bzw. Hohemark? Am besten nach dem Mittagessen um 13 uhr ca.


----------



## karsten13 (14. April 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Danke an Karsten war heute wieder schön!



fands auch gut 







10 Leute am Start, Emminghaushütte, WM, Alder, Lipstempel. Unterhalb Lipstempel ist dann die "Ohne-Licht-Gruppe" zurück über Viktoria und Hünerberg. Der Rest (=4) ist noch über Fuchsi und hat die 2 interessanten RB-Teilstücke mitgenommen, zurück über Fuchsi und Bogenschießplatz von ganz oben 

Alle Bilder von heute gibt's hier.

Die folgenden 2 Wochen werd ich hier noch was anbieten, danach ist erstmal Schluss. 
Die ersten beiden Mittwoche im Mai kann ich net (vielleicht übernimmt da ja Rampe oder sonstwer?) und danach liegt der go-crazy-Termin wieder auf Mittwoch 18:00.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (14. April 2011)

Ach du meine Güte Karsten, wachsen die alle irgendwo im Taunus 

Naja, nachdem ich eine lange Zeit nicht konnte, dann nicht wollte, dann wieder wollte, aber dann doch nicht konnte, will ich jetzt mit einer *comeback tour part one* am Samstag versuchen. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht exakt fest, sollte aber so zwischen 1000 und 1200 werden. Auf'm Streckenplan steht gemütliches Schneckentempo ([email protected]) aufwärts, und ein paar technische Passagen abwärts. Angepeilt sind ca. 50-60Km und 1000Hm. Startpunkt wie immer the holy hohemark. Wer Bock auf recom hat  der kann sich melden.

Gruß

E.style


----------



## sipaq (14. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Naja, nachdem ich eine lange Zeit nicht konnte, dann nicht wollte, dann wieder wollte, aber dann doch nicht konnte, will ich jetzt mit einer *comeback tour part one* am Samstag versuchen. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht exakt fest, sollte aber so zwischen 1000 und 1200 werden. Auf'm Streckenplan steht gemütliches Schneckentempo ([email protected]) aufwärts, und ein paar technische Passagen abwärts. Angepeilt sind ca. 50-60Km und 1000Hm. Startpunkt wie immer the holy hohemark. Wer Bock auf recom hat  der kann sich melden.


Oh Mann!

Ich würd so gerne, muss mich aber wichtigerem widmen (--> Küchenplanung).  

Wenn überhaupt, dann schaff ich es höchstens am Sonntag morgen auf eine quick'n'dirty 1,5 Stunden Tour einmal den Alden hoch und wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (14. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte Karsten, wachsen die alle irgendwo im Taunus
> 
> Naja, nachdem ich eine lange Zeit nicht konnte, dann nicht wollte, dann wieder wollte, aber dann doch nicht konnte, will ich jetzt mit einer *comeback tour part one* am Samstag versuchen. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht exakt fest, sollte aber so zwischen 1000 und 1200 werden. Auf'm Streckenplan steht gemütliches Schneckentempo ([email protected]) aufwärts, und ein paar technische Passagen abwärts. Angepeilt sind ca. 50-60Km und 1000Hm. Startpunkt wie immer the holy hohemark. Wer Bock auf recom hat  der kann sich melden.
> 
> ...


 
Bin dabei !!


----------



## coyote471 (14. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Uhrzeit steht noch nicht exakt fest, sollte aber so zwischen 1000 und 1200 werden. Auf'm Streckenplan steht gemütliches Schneckentempo ([email protected]) aufwärts, und ein paar technische Passagen abwärts. Angepeilt sind ca. 50-60Km und 1000Hm. Startpunkt wie immer the holy hohemark. Wer Bock auf recom hat  der kann sich melden.



Hi Everstyle, 

je nach der Uhrzeit bin ich auch Samstag dabei. Ich muss meine Technik trainieren. Wenn du dich aber für sehr technische Passagen entscheidest, muss ich noch darüber nachdenken. So ein Trialist bin ich noch nicht!
Gib mir bescheid!

Gruß 

Stéphane


----------



## TRB (14. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte Karsten, wachsen die alle irgendwo im Taunus
> 
> Naja, nachdem ich eine lange Zeit nicht konnte, dann nicht wollte, dann wieder wollte, aber dann doch nicht konnte, will ich jetzt mit einer *comeback tour part one* am Samstag versuchen. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht exakt fest, sollte aber so zwischen 1000 und 1200 werden. Auf'm Streckenplan steht gemütliches Schneckentempo ([email protected]) aufwärts, und ein paar technische Passagen abwärts. Angepeilt sind ca. 50-60Km und 1000Hm. Startpunkt wie immer the holy hohemark. Wer Bock auf recom hat  der kann sich melden.
> 
> ...



what a f.... und gerade hab ich kein rädchen zur verfügung sonst wäre ich aber sowas von dabei!!! 

ich peile mal nächste woche mittwoch an....


----------



## F.Zoller (14. April 2011)

Im den Ferien trefft ihr euch doch sicherlich öfters ?!?


----------



## karsten13 (14. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte Karsten, wachsen die alle irgendwo im Taunus



Meinst Du die MTB'ler?  



sipaq schrieb:


> Ich würd so gerne, muss mich aber wichtigerem widmen (--> Küchenplanung).
> 
> Wenn überhaupt, dann schaff ich es höchstens am Sonntag morgen auf eine quick'n'dirty 1,5 Stunden Tour einmal den Alden hoch und wieder runter.



tja, willste hier jetzt bedauert werden? 
Mach doch ne quick'n'dirty-Küchenplanung, haste mehr Zeit zum Biken 



F.Zoller schrieb:


> Im den Ferien trefft ihr euch doch sicherlich öfters ?!?



Nö. Wär schön wenn wir so viel Urlaub hätten wie Du Ferien ...
An Karfreitag und Ostermontag werd ich wohl fahren, ist aber noch nix spruchreif.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MrTosta (15. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte Karsten, wachsen die alle irgendwo im Taunus
> 
> Naja, nachdem ich eine lange Zeit nicht konnte, dann nicht wollte, dann wieder wollte, aber dann doch nicht konnte, will ich jetzt mit einer *comeback tour part one* am Samstag versuchen. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht exakt fest, sollte aber so zwischen 1000 und 1200 werden. Auf'm Streckenplan steht gemütliches Schneckentempo ([email protected]) aufwärts, und ein paar technische Passagen abwärts. Angepeilt sind ca. 50-60Km und 1000Hm. Startpunkt wie immer the holy hohemark. Wer Bock auf recom hat  der kann sich melden.
> 
> ...



Hi Everstyle,
Ich erwarte morgen (Freitag) oder Samstag mein Bike mit der Post zurück und habe Samstag noch einen Termin. Samstag 12 Uhr könnte ich schaffen. Wenn du Freitag fährst, einfach hier noch mal posten.
Dann bin ich gerne dabei.

Danke, Tobias


----------



## MrTosta (15. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> fands auch gut
> 
> 10 Leute am Start, Emminghaushütte, WM, Alder, Lipstempel. Unterhalb Lipstempel ist dann die "Ohne-Licht-Gruppe" zurück über Viktoria und Hünerberg. Der Rest (=4) ist noch über Fuchsi und hat die 2 interessanten RB-Teilstücke mitgenommen, zurück über Fuchsi und Bogenschießplatz von ganz oben
> 
> ...



Hi Karsten,
Danke für das Guiden. Das hat echt Spass gemacht, aber auch mit der Truppe. Versuche nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei zu sein. Und wenns geht auch Samstag und oder Sonntag.
Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Milass (15. April 2011)

@slimak

schön von dir zu hören. Ich fahre evt. heute um 15 Uhr. Die Tour von dir hört sich gut an, ich weiss jedoch noch nicht ob 12 uhr klappt...


----------



## DerTitan (15. April 2011)

Wo kann man denn die hübscheste Sonnenuntergangsatmosphäre erleben? Feldberg, Zacken oder Altkönig ?
Will heute Abend mal zu einer kleinen Runde zur späteren Stunde aufbrechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (15. April 2011)

aufm Altkönig verschwindet die sonne ca ne halbe Std. vor dem echten Untergang hinter dem Feldi.
Auf dem Feldi ists ganz nett..
Zacken kann ich nix zu sagen..


----------



## sipaq (15. April 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn die hübscheste Sonnenuntergangsatmosphäre erleben? Feldberg, Zacken oder Altkönig ?
> Will heute Abend mal zu einer kleinen Runde zur späteren Stunde aufbrechen


Zacken!


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Naja, nachdem ich eine lange Zeit nicht konnte, dann nicht wollte, dann wieder wollte, aber dann doch nicht konnte, will ich jetzt mit einer *comeback tour part one* am Samstag versuchen. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht exakt fest, sollte aber so zwischen 1000 und 1200 werden. Auf'm Streckenplan steht gemütliches Schneckentempo ([email protected]) aufwärts, und ein paar technische Passagen abwärts. Angepeilt sind ca. 50-60Km und 1000Hm. Startpunkt wie immer the holy hohemark. Wer Bock auf recom hat  der kann sich melden.



Da isser ja, der Totgeglaubte! Leider werde ich morgen um 12 noch nicht in der Lage sein wieder aufs Fahrrad zusteigen  aber wann steht denn comeback tour part two an?


----------



## Everstyle (15. April 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn die hübscheste Sonnenuntergangsatmosphäre erleben? Feldberg, Zacken oder Altkönig ?
> Will heute Abend mal zu einer kleinen Runde zur späteren Stunde aufbrechen


Also echt, wen interessiert schon ein schei$$ Sonnenuntergang?!? 





@Karsten: yep, ich meine, es waren mal eben 10 Leute da!

Also, ich will um 1100 loslegen und werde auch technische Passagen in die Tour einbauen. Nun, wenn du mit Karsten zurecht gekommen bist, dann sollte es bei mir auch passen. Von daher keine Sorge, wir können auch warten... 

Es wird sicherlich einen part two geben, ich hoffe nächste Woche. Dann kann sipaq nach der Küchenplanung, faker nach dem Saufgelage, trb nach der Rückkehr des Bikes und slimak nach Lust und Laune hoffentlich wieder einen alten Mann bei der Rückkehr in den Taunus begleiten 

E.


----------



## Kokomikou (15. April 2011)

11 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit. Ich wäre dabei. Blind Date sozusagen. 
Wie erkennen wir uns??

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## MrTosta (15. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also echt, wen interessiert schon ein schei$$ Sonnenuntergang?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Everstyle,
komme gerade von meiner Abendrunde zurück und will morgen definitiv auch wieder fahren, allerdings habe ich noch einen Termin um 11 Uhr und werde es dann nicht vor 12:15 Uhr schaffen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dich irgendwann wo im Wald zu treffen?
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit? Handynummer?
Meine ist: 0170/8098986

Danke, Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (15. April 2011)

bin um 11 HM, stehe vor der Holzwanderkarte bei der Brücke


----------



## Everstyle (15. April 2011)

MrTosta schrieb:


> ...Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dich irgendwann wo im Wald zu treffen?...


 Die gibt es mit Sicherheit, nur ob ich sie dir verlässlich nennen kann, das weiss ich nicht. 

Ich habe mir für morgen jedenfalls eine Strecke überlegt, weiss nur nicht, wie gut ich voran komme (bin einfach eeeeewig nicht mehr gefahren), weshalb es mir schwer fällt, dir eine genaue Zeit zu nennen. Auf alle Fälle möchte ich eine Pause am Fuchstanz machen, grob geschätzt könnte das so zwischen 1330-1400 sein. Ich hoffe, du kannst damit etwas anfangen. 

Wir treffen uns wie immer an der Wanderkarte aus Holz an der Brücke am Parkplatz Hohemark am Wald (nicht der Bahnhof), wie DerTitan es beschrieben hat. Ausserdem, ich glaube, ich habe noch nie jmnd. verpasst, von daher, keine Sorge 

Bis morgen

E.


----------



## MrTosta (16. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Die gibt es mit Sicherheit, nur ob ich sie dir verlässlich nennen kann, das weiss ich nicht.
> 
> Ich habe mir für morgen jedenfalls eine Strecke überlegt, weiss nur nicht, wie gut ich voran komme (bin einfach eeeeewig nicht mehr gefahren), weshalb es mir schwer fällt, dir eine genaue Zeit zu nennen. Auf alle Fälle möchte ich eine Pause am Fuchstanz machen, grob geschätzt könnte das so zwischen 1330-1400 sein. Ich hoffe, du kannst damit etwas anfangen.
> 
> ...


Gibts nun ne Möglichkeit sich zu kontaktieren? Am Fuchstanz werden morgen viele Leute sein. Würde dich gegen 13 Uhr anrufen. Ansonsten komme ich zum Fuxi um 1330 mit nem silbernen Hardtail (Andere ist im Service).
Vielleicht klappt es ja.
Gruß, Tobias


----------



## coyote471 (16. April 2011)

Hi Everstyle, 

ich schaffe es leider heute nicht.  Ich habe zuviele Sachen zu erledigen, darunter Zubehör für das Bike, Klamotten und Handschuhe für den Biker... Nicht so spannend aber muss sein.
Viel Spass!


----------



## MrTosta (16. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Die gibt es mit Sicherheit, nur ob ich sie dir verlässlich nennen kann, das weiss ich nicht.
> 
> Ich habe mir für morgen jedenfalls eine Strecke überlegt, weiss nur nicht, wie gut ich voran komme (bin einfach eeeeewig nicht mehr gefahren), weshalb es mir schwer fällt, dir eine genaue Zeit zu nennen. Auf alle Fälle möchte ich eine Pause am Fuchstanz machen, grob geschätzt könnte das so zwischen 1330-1400 sein. Ich hoffe, du kannst damit etwas anfangen.
> 
> ...



Sooo, war schön euch am Fuxi noch mal getroffen zu haben. Gemeinsam biken macht einfach mehr Laune. 
Allen noch ein schönes WE und bis die Tage. Vielleicht Mittwoch?


----------



## Kokomikou (16. April 2011)

Hey Jungs, das hat heut' richtig Spaß  gemacht . Das schreit nach baldiger Wiederholung. Schönes w/e noch und bis bald.

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## Everstyle (16. April 2011)

Es war auf alle Fälle super geil mal wieder im Taunus zu sein. Und gemeinsam Biken macht auch mehr Spaß. 

Die Strecke war jedoch zu viel für mich, noch  

Am Ende sind es nämlich knapp 50Km und 1250Hm zusammen gekommen. Aber das motiviert mich. Werde mich jetzt in den nächsten Wochen jedoch zunächst auf meine Grundkondition konzentrieren, die Touren in den Taunus werden dadurch erst ein Mal etwas seltener ausfallen.

Bis dahin allen Fahrern eine gute Fahrt!!!

E.style

p. s. @Kokomikou: was hälst du von HM-Rossert-Eppstein-Kurven-Session?


----------



## DerTitan (16. April 2011)

Jap konnte meinen Federweg voll ausschöpfen heute Wobei ich nach dem kompletten Viktoriatrail schon fertisch war
Bei der Rossert Tour würde ich mich anschliessen, die Ecke kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## Kokomikou (16. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. @Kokomikou: was hälst du von HM-Rossert-Eppstein-Kurven-Session?


 
Hört sich gut an. Ich schaue mal, wie man das verbinden kann. Das werden aber locker 50km und 1500Hm, wenn man Altkönig und FB mitnimmt. Also erst mal noch ein wenig trainieren


----------



## sipaq (18. April 2011)

Wie siehts denn am Karfreitag hier in der Runde aus?

Hat da bei dem angesagten Wetter (24°C) jemand Lust auf eine etwas ausgiebigere Tour? Mein Vorschlag wäre:


Start so gegen 10 Uhr - 10.30 Uhr
So ca. 1200 - 1400 hm (ab Hohemark)
Ca 35 - 45 km (ab Hohemark)
bergauf gerne etwas lockerer (sprich WAB und wenig technische Trails), bergab gerne auch etwas technischer
Ich kann gerne guiden, wäre aber auch nicht sauer, wenn mir jemand noch was neues zeigen würde (Weilberg und Glaskopf war ich noch nicht, vom BS-Trail kenn ich nur das untere Stück).
Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTosta (18. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn am Karfreitag hier in der Runde aus?
> 
> Hat da bei dem angesagten Wetter (24°C) jemand Lust auf eine etwas ausgiebigere Tour? Mein Vorschlag wäre:
> 
> ...


Tach auchhhhh,
Also Karfreitag könnte bei mir gut hinhauen! Mein Bike ist dann hoffentlich wieder da und wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein.
Grüßle

P.S. Die 24 Grad sind sicherlich dein Handywetterbericht. Das wird bei mir auch angezeigt und ist nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## sipaq (18. April 2011)

MrTosta schrieb:


> P.S. Die 24 Grad sind sicherlich dein Handywetterbericht. Das wird bei mir auch angezeigt und ist nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig.


Ist halt die 6-Tages-Vorschau.

Aber bei den Temperaturen sind sich alle (oberursel-wetter.de, wetter.de, wetter.com) einig.


----------



## coyote471 (18. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn am Karfreitag hier in der Runde aus?



Hi Sipag! 
Ich bin gern dabei, wenn ich kann. Ich gebe dir rechtszeitig Bescheid. Vielleicht könnten wir uns treffen, wo wir ein Eis gegessen haben, um nach Hohemark zusammenzufahren.

Gruss

Stéphane


----------



## karsten13 (19. April 2011)

Bevor hier schon über Oster-Ausfahrten diskutiert wird ...

Am Wetter gibt's nix auszusetzen, daher:

MTB-Ausfahrt am Mittwoch, Start 18:00 Hohemark​
Werde wie letzte Woche eine Abbiegemöglichkeit für die Leute ohne Licht anbieten.

Wer fährt mit?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## HelixBonus (19. April 2011)

Dabei!


----------



## Smilla1 (19. April 2011)

Ich!


----------



## sipaq (19. April 2011)

coyote471 schrieb:


> Hi Sipag!
> Ich bin gern dabei, wenn ich kann. Ich gebe dir rechtszeitig Bescheid. Vielleicht könnten wir uns treffen, wo wir ein Eis gegessen haben, um nach Hohemark zusammenzufahren.


Hi Stephane,

das können wir gerne so machen. Allerdings wäre mir unser Abbiegepunkt an der Bahnschranke als Treffpunkt lieber. Und zwar direkt an der Ecke, wo auch die U-Bahn-Station Sandelmühle ist. Siehe Link.


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. April 2011)

Sieht so aus als hätte ich Mittwochs wieder bis 18, vielleicht sogar bis 19 Uhr Vorlesung  

Gibts hier Interessenten für einen alternativen Termin Donnerstags 18 Uhr?


----------



## Rampe (19. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Bevor hier schon über Oster-Ausfahrten diskutiert wird ...
> 
> Am Wetter gibt's nix auszusetzen, daher:
> 
> ...



Bin dabei, bei dem Wetter wäre abwesenheit ein Verbrechen am Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.Zoller (19. April 2011)

ich hab zwei fragen für eine tour:
ihr kennt doch diesen trail, der bei den sandplacken endet ?! da muss ich doch, wenn ich an den sandplacken vor dem stehe, gleich den weg rechts nehmen um dann oben auf den trail zu kommen? 

und von den sandplacken zum altkönig nimmt man einen weg weiter rechts und nimmt dann die nächste links um auf den ausgeschilderten weg zum altkönig zu kommen ? um den freeride trail und die weiße mauer zu fahren ? 


@theobviousfaker 
ja : )


----------



## TRB (19. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn am Karfreitag hier in der Runde aus?
> 
> Hat da bei dem angesagten Wetter (24°C) jemand Lust auf eine etwas ausgiebigere Tour? Mein Vorschlag wäre:
> 
> ...



da melde ich mal vorsichtig interesse an.

morgenabend schaffe ich nciht da mein bike erst donnerstag fertig wird.


----------



## Trailaddict (19. April 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Bin dabei, bei dem Wetter wäre abwesenheit ein Verbrechen am Fahrrad.


Bin auch dabei. Will ja kein Verbrecher sein


----------



## MrTosta (20. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Bevor hier schon über Oster-Ausfahrten diskutiert wird ...
> 
> Am Wetter gibt's nix auszusetzen, daher:
> 
> ...



Bike kommt erst morgen Abend zurück und ich habe ne Verabredung. Bin Freitag bei Sipaq dabei und unterstütze das Simonche ma


----------



## Rampe (20. April 2011)

Trailaddict schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei. Will ja kein Verbrecher sein



Da habe ich mich wohl zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, bei mir ist eine fette Erkältung im anmarsch so das ich für heute raus bin.
Verbrechen lohnt sich halt nicht.


----------



## h.jay (20. April 2011)

Bin auch dabei...



Rampe schrieb:


> Bin dabei, bei dem Wetter wäre abwesenheit ein Verbrechen am Fahrrad.



Denk an den Schlüssel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (20. April 2011)

bis später...

@Rampe: gute Besserung und geb' Karsten noch den Schlüssel mit


----------



## Everstyle (20. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Interesse?


Servus Sipaq, wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, dass ihr euch auf euren Italo-Trip vorbereitet, dann hätte ich mich evtl. angeschlossen. So werdet ihr mir aber sicherlich zu schnell sein, deshalb: viel Spaß!

--> Konkurrenzveranstaltung: Start 0930-1015 an der HM, Ziel Hofheim a. T. über Eppstein. Fokus der Tour liegt auf langsamen und mässigen aufwärts Abschnitten sowie ein paar technischen Passagen. Je nachdem kommen aber 75Km und bis zu 1000Hm zusammen.

Wer Lust auf easy going hat, kann sich anschließen.

E.style

p. [email protected]: du wirst vermutlich auf deine Fragen keine Antworten bekommen, da die Beschreibung ziemlich unpräziese ist. Ich kann z. B. damit überhaupt nix anfangen, da am Sandplacken so ziemlich viele Wege enden; Ausserdem liegen zwischen Sandplacken und Altkönig ca. 8Km Luftlinie, da sind ne Meeeeeeeenge Wege dazwischen...


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Servus Sipaq, wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, dass ihr euch auf euren Italo-Trip vorbereitet, dann hätte ich mich evtl. angeschlossen. So werdet ihr mir aber sicherlich zu schnell sein, deshalb: viel Spaß!


Vergiss das mal mit der Schnelligkeit. Ich bin genauso untrainiert wie Du und hab dieses Jahr erst zwei größere Touren auf dem Buckel. Vom Tempo her würde das also gut passen. Ich würd mich freuen, wir sind schließlich schon ewig nicht mehr zusammen gefahren.


----------



## Kokomikou (20. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn am Karfreitag hier in der Runde aus?
> 
> Hat da bei dem angesagten Wetter (24°C) jemand Lust auf eine etwas ausgiebigere Tour? Mein Vorschlag wäre:
> 
> ...


 

Ich schliesse mich eventuell auch an, endgültiges OK kann ich aber erst morgen geben.

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## tillykoi (20. April 2011)

@ theobviousfaker & F.Zoller: Ich kann heute leider auch nicht
 Biken  aber morgen sollte es klappen! 



 Nun die allesentscheidende Frage 
 An was habt ihr denn gedacht? Wie viel Kilometer möchtet ihr
  abspulen & wie lange wolltet ihr im Sattel sitzen?
 

 Wenn die 50km-Grenze nicht gnadenlos überschritten wird, bin ich
  evtl. auch mit von der Partie 
 

 Beste Grüße


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. April 2011)

Da ich wenn erst Abends starte sind 50km eh nicht zu erreichen.
Ich bin was die Startzeit angeht durchaus flexibel, wie siehts denn bei euch aus?
Ansonsten gemütlich hoch und knackig bergab.


----------



## tillykoi (20. April 2011)

Naja .. die S-Bahn würde uns ja noch bis mitten in die Nacht
aus Oberursel wieder in Richtung FFM fahren .. also sind auch
 abends 50km drin ..
Kommt mir aber auch ganz gelegen, wenn die Tour ein bisschen
 kleiner ausfällt ..  Bei der Startzeit bin ich auch sehr flexibel!
   Wir können auch gerne schon um 10:00 starten  Hab morgen keine Vorlesungen 


  & mit gemütlich hoch & knackig bergab, kann ich mich auch
anfreunden, wobei wir auch sehr sehr gerne den ein oder anderen
 Singletrail in den UpHill einbauen können ..
 ich mag die Waltautobahn nicht 

  Beste Grüße


----------



## Rampe (20. April 2011)

bonusheft schrieb:


> bis später...
> 
> @Rampe: gute Besserung und geb' Karsten noch den Schlüssel mit



Konsumsüchtiges Volk, den Schlüssel habe ich sowieso wieder abgegeben, da die Rostlaube neu befüllt werden soll.


----------



## Everstyle (20. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Vergiss das mal mit der Schnelligkeit. Ich bin genauso untrainiert wie Du und hab dieses Jahr erst zwei größere Touren auf dem Buckel. Vom Tempo her würde das also gut passen. Ich würd mich freuen, wir sind schließlich schon ewig nicht mehr zusammen gefahren.


Papalapap... ich bleibe lieber bei meiner Tour! Ich kenne das von Früher, am Ende sind wir eh alle viel zu schnell  Ausserdem, wir werden mit Sicherheit noch einige Termine für gemeinsame Ausfahren finden können... 

E.


----------



## DBate (20. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Papalapap... ich bleibe lieber bei meiner Tour! Ich kenne das von Früher, am Ende sind wir eh alle viel zu schnell  Ausserdem, wir werden mit Sicherheit noch einige Termine für gemeinsame Ausfahren finden können...
> 
> E.



Lalala *sing* lalala der Everstyle hat Angst *lalala* 

Duck und weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (20. April 2011)

Ach ja, ich bin gestern eine schnelle Runde im Stadtwald gefahren - für mehr ist momentan einfach keine Zeit .

Aber was ich dann am Flughafen gesehen habe, das hat mir schon fast die Tränen in die Augen getrieben: Kommt an einem der Aussichtpunkte dort ein Biker vorbei mit einem schicken Rotwild. Doch was musste ich sehen? Schutzbleche (bei bestem Wetter), Reflektoren an den Bärentatzen, und - das konnte ich dann fast gar nicht fassen - Speichenreflektoren. 

Dinge gibt's.

In diesem Sinne, geniesst alle das geniale Wetter.


----------



## Everstyle (20. April 2011)

DBate schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich bin gestern eine schnelle Runde im Stadtwald gefahren - für mehr ist momentan einfach keine Zeit


LOL, da war ich gestern auch, hab sogar im Vorfeld darüber nachgedacht mich bei dir zu melden, sagte mir dann aber, "neeein, der wird um 1745 eh keine Zeit haben...". Ich war jedenfalls gegen 1900 auf der Aussichtsplatform, war ne coole Runde, ich war aber auch ziemlich platt danach.


DBate schrieb:


> Aber was ich dann am Flughafen gesehen habe, das  hat mir schon fast die Tränen in die Augen getrieben: Kommt an einem der  Aussichtpunkte dort ein Biker vorbei mit einem schicken Rotwild. Doch  was musste ich sehen? Schutzbleche (bei bestem Wetter), Reflektoren an  den Bärentatzen, und - das konnte ich dann fast gar nicht fassen -  Speichenreflektoren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know, safety first!


----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn am Karfreitag hier in der Runde aus?
> 
> Hat da bei dem angesagten Wetter (24°C) jemand Lust auf eine etwas ausgiebigere Tour? Mein Vorschlag wäre:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

bin quasi neu in Frankfurt und würde mich als Neuling euch gerne anschließen, wenn das für euch i.O. ist.

Wobei es mir derzeit noch etwas an Kondition fehlt  und ich derzeit nur ein schwere Gummikuh als fahrbaren Untersatz habe. 

vg

Yves


----------



## Bergziege. (20. April 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin quasi neu in Frankfurt und würde mich als Neuling euch gerne anschließen, wenn das für euch i.O. ist.
> 
> ...



Gummikuh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir fahren hier mit Mountainbikes und nicht mit BMW Motorräder.


----------



## karsten13 (21. April 2011)

Erstmal gute Besserung @Rampe? Wie sieht's aus, geht Freitag was?
Nochmal gute Besserung @bonusheft, der leider am Ende der heutigen Tour noch heftig mit seinen Flatpedals geknutscht hat 

Wir sind zu 8 gestartet, unterwegs bikeorama und saharadesertfox begegnet, letzterer ist dann noch ein ganzes Stück mitgefahren 

Tour: Kocherfels, Burg Falkenstein, Burg Königstein ...






... Naturfreundehaus, Rotes Kreuz, Feldi, DH. Danach gabs Gruppenteilung und wir sind zu 5. noch den Bogenschießplatz  von oben gefahren.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## coyote471 (21. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hi Stephane,
> 
> das können wir gerne so machen. Allerdings wäre mir unser Abbiegepunkt an der Bahnschranke als Treffpunkt lieber. Und zwar direkt an der Ecke, wo auch die U-Bahn-Station Sandelmühle ist. Siehe Link.




Hi Sipaq, 

ich kann morgen dabei sein. Um wieviel Uhr wollen wir an der Bahnschranke treffen?

Gruß

Coyote


----------



## sipaq (21. April 2011)

coyote471 schrieb:


> Hi Sipaq,
> 
> ich kann morgen dabei sein. Um wieviel Uhr wollen wir an der Bahnschranke treffen?


Hi Stephane,

zeitlich werd ich es nicht schaffen, selber hochzufahren. Meine Freundin bringt mich zur Hohemark. Ich bin um 10 Uhr oben.

Sorry, aber Du findest sicher auch alleine hoch, oder?


----------



## wartool (21. April 2011)

ihr kommt zu spät!! ich hatte den Sonnenaufgang gaaanz für mich alleine 










naja.. ab ca 14 uhr starte ich nochmal nach oben.. hoffentlich packen meine Keulen das..

@Faker und Till.. vielleicht sieht man sich.. werde wieder oeben in der Sonne rumhausen


----------



## coyote471 (21. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du findest sicher auch alleine hoch, oder?



Klar! Bis morgen dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (21. April 2011)

bezeichnet man so auch Motorräder - mein Fehler - meinte schon ein Mtb
vg
Yves


Bergziege. schrieb:


> Gummikuh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Everstyle (21. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...Start 0930-1015 an der HM


M0in,

muss die Startzeit nach hinten verschieben, d. h. 1145-1215. Sonst bleibt alles beim Alten.


karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Bogenschießplatz  von oben gefahren


Meinst du von ganz OBEN OBEN? Kann man das mittlerweile wieder vernüftig fahren? Das war ja im Herbst ja völlig zugewuchert und mit tausend Blättern zugemüllt...

E.style


----------



## sipaq (21. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Papalapap... ich bleibe lieber bei meiner Tour! Ich kenne das von Früher, am Ende sind wir eh alle viel zu schnell  Ausserdem, wir werden mit Sicherheit noch einige Termine für gemeinsame Ausfahren finden können...


Wie Du willst. Nur diesmal liegt es nicht an mir, das wir nicht zusammenfahren


----------



## tillykoi (21. April 2011)

@ wartool: meinst du mit "in der Sonne rumhausen" den Sonnenuntergang auf Altkönig?? 

Bei Deinen Foto's packe ich meine Cam heute auch mal ein .. 

Beste Grüße & vllt. sieht man sich tatsächlich 

ps. Wann hast Du das Bild gemacht? bzw. wann ist denn die Sonne aufgegangen?


----------



## sipaq (21. April 2011)

@fuzzball, TRB, coyote471, Kokomikou & MrTosta:

Der Termin steht jetzt fest auf 10 Uhr morgen (Karfreitag) an der Hohemark. Ich habe den Termin auch im LMB eingetragen. Bitte schaut da nochmal rein, ob Ihr mit der beabsichtigten Tour und den Bedingungen leben könnt.



fuzzball schrieb:


> bin quasi neu in Frankfurt und würde mich als Neuling euch gerne anschließen, wenn das für euch i.O. ist.
> 
> Wobei es mir derzeit noch etwas an Kondition fehlt  und ich derzeit nur ein schwere Gummikuh als fahrbaren Untersatz habe.


Yves, Du kannst gerne bei uns mitfahren. Du musst halt schauen, ob Du mithalten kannst. Coyote471 und MrTosta sind aktuell schon ziemlich fit, ich eher weniger, insofern sollte das passen. Wenn es gar nicht geht, verlässt Du uns halt früher.


----------



## wartool (21. April 2011)

@till
bin um kurz vor 5 heute Morgen los.... dank der schlechten Sicht ging die Sonne erst so gegen 6:30 tatsächlich auf...

@Faker und Rest
meine Avid Code ist am Grif gebrochen und undicht.. werde mich jetzt um Austausch bemühen.. falls das nix wird... ist das Wochenende im Arsch :-( bzw.. ich werde nicht biken ohne Hinterradbremse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (21. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Yves, Du kannst gerne bei uns mitfahren. Du musst halt schauen, ob Du mithalten kannst. Coyote471 und MrTosta sind aktuell schon ziemlich fit, ich eher weniger, insofern sollte das passen. Wenn es gar nicht geht, verlässt Du uns halt früher.



Super freu mich, wie geschrieben wenn es nicht mehr gehen sollte nehm ich den nächsten Trail und lass euch fahren.

vg

Yves


----------



## drinkandbike (21. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> --> Konkurrenzveranstaltung: Start 0930-1015 an der HM, Ziel Hofheim a. T. über Eppstein. Fokus der Tour liegt auf langsamen und mässigen aufwärts Abschnitten sowie ein paar technischen Passagen. Je nachdem kommen aber 75Km und bis zu 1000Hm zusammen.
> 
> Wer Lust auf easy going hat, kann sich anschließen.
> 
> ...



ich melde mal Interesse an der Rentnerveranstaltung  an! Fährst du von Frankfurt aus los?? Kai


----------



## coyote471 (21. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Bitte schaut da nochmal rein, ob Ihr mit der beabsichtigten Tour und den Bedingungen leben könnt.
> 
> 
> Yves, Du kannst gerne bei uns mitfahren. Du musst halt schauen, ob Du mithalten kannst. Coyote471 und MrTosta sind aktuell schon ziemlich fit, ich eher weniger, insofern sollte das passen. Wenn es gar nicht geht, verlässt Du uns halt früher.



Alles Klar Sipaq! Danke noch mal für die Organisation. 
@Yves: Es ist kein Rennen! Mach's mit!

Bis Morgen!


----------



## TRB (21. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> muss die Startzeit nach hinten verschieben, d. h. 1145-1215. Sonst bleibt alles beim Alten.



perfekt! 12:00 uhr hohemark?

@simon: sorry, aber 10 ist mir zu früh. bin von gestern auf heute erst um kurz nach 1 ins bettchen gekommen (scheiß verlängerung  ) und heute wirds ähnlich spät wenn nicht noch später. von daher kommt mir E's startzeit gelegener.


----------



## Everstyle (21. April 2011)

Ok, dann machen wir 1200 HM. 

UND/ODER

Ich werde mit dem Bike schon in FFm starten, also wenn du/ihr wollt, dann können wir uns auch so um 1110 auf Ecke Reuterweg/Grüneburgweg treffen. 

Gruß

E.


----------



## drinkandbike (21. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ok, dann machen wir 1200 HM.
> 
> UND/ODER
> 
> ...



o.k 11.10 Ecke Reuterweg/Grüneburgweg


----------



## Jatzi (21. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ok, dann machen wir 1200 HM.
> 
> UND/ODER
> 
> ...



huhu, habt ihr noch vielleicht Platz für nen 40-er ? würde gerne mitfahren allerdings bin ich noch in der "ich fahre mich fit" Phase. Ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung.
Fahre auch von Ffm aus hoch.


----------



## Kokomikou (21. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> @fuzzball, TRB, coyote471, Kokomikou & MrTosta:
> 
> Der Termin steht jetzt fest auf 10 Uhr morgen (Karfreitag) an der Hohemark. Ich habe den Termin auch im LMB eingetragen. Bitte schaut da nochmal rein, ob Ihr mit der beabsichtigten Tour und den Bedingungen leben könnt.


 
Ich bin raus für morgen. Wünsch euch viel Spass und bis demnächst.
Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## Everstyle (22. April 2011)

@Jatzi: ich glaube in so einer Phase befinden wir uns alle gerade, von daher...

So, ich werde jetzt mal frühstücken, bis gleich...


----------



## drinkandbike (22. April 2011)

@TRB & everstyle

Danke für die kurze Begleitung...rolleyes: ich habe noch nie einen Ventilabriss beim runterschieben gehabt ) Bin dann aus lauter Frust noch mit meinem anderen Bike über die Hohe Strasse gefahren.

Bis demnächst..

kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (22. April 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> @fuzzball, TRB, coyote471, Kokomikou & MrTosta:
> Der Termin steht jetzt fest auf 10 Uhr morgen (Karfreitag) an der Hohemark. Ich habe den Termin auch im LMB eingetragen. Bitte schaut da nochmal rein, ob Ihr mit der beabsichtigten Tour und den Bedingungen leben könnt.



Sipaq nochmal vielen dank für die schöne Tour, hat viel Spass gemacht.

Hoffentlich bis demnächst.

vg

Yves Patrick


----------



## Everstyle (22. April 2011)

Die Tour heute war voll nach meinem Geschmack... naja, ich hab ja auch geguided  

Jedenfalls langsames rumkriechen und ein paar nette Trails mitnehmen, das war ja das Ziel. Ich denke, das hat auch ganz gut funktioniert. Allerdings war die Auffahrt relativ zum Schluss zum Kaisertempel schon heftig... Deshalb haben wir auch in Hofheim den Bahn-Joker gezogen. Das waren dann für mich knapp 50Km und 1250Hm zusammen.

Ach ja, und noch etwas an alle 29er Fahrer, immer schön ein Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen, unsere drei 26er haben da auch nix genutzt!

Gruß

E.style


----------



## drinkandbike (23. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ach ja, und noch etwas an alle 29er Fahrer, immer schön ein Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen, unsere drei 26er haben da auch nix genutzt!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> E.style


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. April 2011)

Ich war heut auf ner spontanen Runde durch den Taunus. Es ist so trocken, dass es schon wieder rutschig ist! Zweimal hats mich gelegt, aber alles absolut harmlos  Und auf dem Altkönig gibt es keine schönere Zeit als jetzt. Ich bin so glücklich


----------



## sipaq (24. April 2011)

Unsere Karfreitagstour war genial:

Schönes trockene Trails, gutes (aber lockeres Tempo), geniales Wetter und nette Leute. Was will man mehr? Everstyle, Du hast was verpasst 

Am Ende warens ab Hohemark ca. 1200hm und 38km. Als persönliches Frühjahrserfolgerlebnis nehme ich für mich die Bezwingung des Buchholzweges mit


----------



## TRB (24. April 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich war heut auf ner spontanen Runde durch den Taunus. Es ist so trocken, dass es schon wieder rutschig ist! Zweimal hats mich gelegt, aber alles absolut harmlos  Und auf dem Altkönig gibt es keine schönere Zeit als jetzt. Ich bin so glücklich



schön dich mal wieder gesehen zu haben. der viktoriatrail war gesternabend ein traum 

an alle taunuserfahrenen. wie heißt eigentlich der trail der oben vom viktoriatrail einstieg links weg geht. der läuft anfangs durch paar tannen durch und geht dann verblockt weiter. bin den mal mit wartool zusammen gefahren.


----------



## wartool (24. April 2011)

grüner Balken glaube ich... der ist hochzus auch ganz nett  aber verblockt ist er nicht...


----------



## TRB (25. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> grÃ¼ner Balken glaube ich... der ist hochzus auch ganz nett  aber verblockt ist er nicht...


bis zur ersten wegkreuzung sicherlich nicht aber wenn du ihn danach versetzt weiterfÃ¤hrst fand ich in schon ganz schÃ¶n steinig. Naja ich werds mir gleich nochmal an schauen


----------



## wartool (25. April 2011)

bin ab 10 oder 11 unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillykoi (25. April 2011)

Starte *morgen* gegen *19:00 Uhr* an der *Hohemark* für eine kleine Ausfahrt & habe vor,

zunächst auf den Altkönig zu fahren. Von dort über den Fuchstanz & Kleinen Feldberg
zum Großen Feldberg zu kommen. Und Schließlich wieder über den Altkönig 
einen schönen Trai in Richtung Oberursel / Hohemark  

Freue mich über Mitfahrer!  Wer hat Spaß?? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## TRB (25. April 2011)

Bei mir wurde es heute emminghaushÃ¼tte,weiÃe mauer,altkÃ¶nig,osthang runter,fuchstanz,kleiner und groÃer feldberg,x-trail,fuchstanz trail,dicker baum nochmal weiÃe mauer und wieder nach haus.


----------



## wartool (25. April 2011)

heute war ein sehr geiler Tag zum biken..

bin mit nem Kollesch aus Friedberg ne laange Runde gefahren...

HM-Lindenberg-Sandplacken-Feldi-DH-große Kurve-Fux-Alder-WM-Bogenschießplatz-HM-Emminghaus-Alter via grüner Balken-Victoria-Forstmeistertrail und Heimwärts 

viele Pausen gemacht und die sonne genossen.. auch wenns nur zum flicken war...
3 Platte hatte ich.. einmal davon sogar vorne und hinten gleichzeitig nen scheiss Durchschlag... 

Sooo viel Blütenstaub, wie ich geschluckt habe... da würde ich glatt als Willi von Biene Maja durchgehen *gg* aber trotz genug vegetarischer Kost unterwegs gabs hier daheim dann eben ne halbe Sau vom Grill :-DDD so sollte jeder Tag sein.. 7 Stunden biken.. danach futtern und sein Glück genießen 


Die Wildsau läuft trotz der falschen Gabel verdammt goil :-DDDDDD

@Till
morgen werde ich wohl mal pausieren nach der heutigen Megarunde und den 5 Tagen biken davor.. vielleicht ein anderes Mal


----------



## Everstyle (25. April 2011)

Man-0-Man, was geht hier mal wieder ab?!? Tausend Biker am Wochenende unterwegs oder was? Ich glaube, das letzte Mal, dass gleich so viele ihre Touren hier erzählt haben, das ist schon zwei/drei Jahre her... ohne Worte... sehr geil!!!

@TRB,wartool: was TRB meint, ist vermutlich der Haaderweg. Dieser kreuzt nämlich den grünen Balken und ist sehr steinig. Diesen hoch, das haut rein! *später Mal E.*

@TRB: ich werde morgen erst ein Mal nach der Arbeit (ca. 15 Uhr) den Velo-Doctor aufsuchen und meine Bremsen reparieren lassen. Das war mir am Freitag teilweise zu "kriminell" auf dem Trails. Im Anschluss daran werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich mit zwei Kollegen aus dem Büro zum Feldi fahren, von daher nix mit Airport Patrouille...

@Sipaq: *smile* da wo ich war, wärst du auch gerne gefahren... nächstes Mal...

@Faker: ich schätze mal, dass du vor lauter Reifen-Diskutiererei mit irgendwelchen krassen low-profile-Pneus unterwegs war...hehe...

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

E.style


----------



## karsten13 (25. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das letzte Mal, dass gleich so viele ihre Touren hier erzählt haben, das ist schon zwei/drei Jahre her... ohne Worte... sehr geil!!!



hätt auch noch was zu erzählen  , bin aber zu faul, schaut einfach meine Bilder an, Link ist in meiner Signatur ...

Aber ein Bild "muss" ich posten, fand ich zu geil. Da gibt es doch tatsächlich Zecken-Warnschilder im Taunus und im Hintergrund hab ich auch so ein Tierchen auf's Bild bekommen 







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DerTitan (26. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @TRB: ich werde morgen erst ein Mal nach der Arbeit (ca. 15 Uhr) den Velo-Doctor aufsuchen und meine Bremsen reparieren lassen. Das war mir am Freitag teilweise zu "kriminell" auf dem Trails. Im Anschluss daran werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich mit zwei Kollegen aus dem Büro zum Feldi fahren, von daher nix mit Airport Patrouille...


 
hehe zum guten Velo Doctor muss ich nach Feierabend auch noch;-) Hatte am Wochende schon wieder nen Speichbruch irgendwo auf dem Urwaldsteig am Edersee 

@all : Mal was ganz anderes: Bräuchte zwei Tourentips für den Vinschgau. Fahre mit Kollegen in drei Wochen übers Wochenende dahin. Freitags wollen wir von Vinschgaubike diese Freeride Tour machen *freu* und Sam/Son hoch pedalieren und fix runter. Alle sind mit Enduros unterwegs, was sollte man auf keinen Fall verpassen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (26. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @Faker: ich schätze mal, dass du vor lauter Reifen-Diskutiererei mit irgendwelchen krassen low-profile-Pneus unterwegs war...hehe.


Offensichtlich waren wir schon viel zu lang nicht mehr zusammen unterwegs  



DerTitan schrieb:


> hehe zum guten Velo Doctor muss ich nach Feierabend auch noch;-) Hatte am Wochende schon wieder nen Speichbruch irgendwo auf dem Urwaldsteig am Edersee



_Wieder_ einen Speichenbruch? Wenns immer wieder bricht solltest du dir überlegen obs der Richtige repariert


----------



## Claudy (26. April 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hatte am Wochende schon wieder nen Speichbruch irgendwo auf dem Urwaldsteig am Edersee ...



 Herr Der Titan,

wie ist es denn so am Urwaldsteig? Lohnt es sich, dort eine Tour zu fahren? Falls ja, hast du Tipps. 
Schafft man(n) die Runde in einem Tag?

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Anke


----------



## DerTitan (26. April 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> _Wieder_ einen Speichenbruch? Wenns immer wieder bricht solltest du dir überlegen obs der Richtige repariert


 
 Specialized hat scheinbar, um das Gewicht auf der Enduro zu reduzieren, etwas zu leichte Speichen verbaut. Hatte jetzt den zweiten Bruch innerhalb von 5 Ausfahrten. Ein Stein/Stock bei guter Geschwindkeit aufm Trail und *pling*  Vielleicht lohnt es sich mal etwas robustere einzuspeichen
Vielleicht habe ich aber einfach nur Pech


----------



## DerTitan (26. April 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


> Herr Der Titan,
> 
> wie ist es denn so am Urwaldsteig? Lohnt es sich, dort eine Tour zu fahren? Falls ja, hast du Tipps.
> Schafft man(n) die Runde in einem Tag?
> ...


 
Der gesamte Steig rund um Edersee hat ca 70km und ein paar schicke Anstiege. Mit guter Kondition und frühem Start sollte es innerhalb eines Tages schaffbar sein, ich selber bin bis jetzt immer nur Teilstücke gefahren.
Es gibt einige schöne aber kurze Trailabfahrten, ansonsten wunderbares Ederseepanorama und Natur pur. Streckenweise kann es sein, dass man auch "hoch" schieben muss. 
Ich selber habe mir den Steig an einem Tag für dieses jahr vorgenommen, kann ja dann mal berichten, ob es sich wirklich lohnt extra dafür an den Edersee zu fahren. Ich selber komme ja ursprünglich aus der Gegend und kann so Bike und Familie gut verbinden ;-)


----------



## Claudy (26. April 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Der gesamte Steig rund um Edersee hat ca 70km und ein paar schicke Anstiege. Mit guter Kondition und frühem Start sollte es innerhalb eines Tages schaffbar sein, ich selber bin bis jetzt immer nur Teilstücke gefahren.
> Es gibt einige schöne aber kurze Trailabfahrten, ansonsten wunderbares Ederseepanorama und Natur pur. Streckenweise kann es sein, dass man auch "hoch" schieben muss.
> Ich selber habe mir den Steig an einem Tag für dieses jahr vorgenommen, kann ja dann mal berichten, ob es sich wirklich lohnt extra dafür an den Edersee zu fahren. Ich selber komme ja ursprünglich aus der Gegend und kann so Bike und Familie gut verbinden ;-)



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Evtl. haben wir ja nochmal während einer Mittwochs-AWB Tour Gelegenheit "live" zu quatschen. Ich bin übrigens ebenfalls nicht so weit vom Edersee aufgewachsen .

Meine Eltern leben in Zierenberg und meine Schwester wohnt in Bad Wildungen.


----------



## Rampe (26. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hätt auch noch was zu erzählen  , bin aber zu faul, schaut einfach meine Bilder an, Link ist in meiner Signatur ...
> 
> Aber ein Bild "muss" ich posten, fand ich zu geil. Da gibt es doch tatsächlich Zecken-Warnschilder im Taunus und im Hintergrund hab ich auch so ein Tierchen auf's Bild bekommen



Ich glaube die putzt gerade ihren Stachel.


----------



## karsten13 (26. April 2011)

Wegen Mittwochsausfahrt:

Für morgen ist die Wettervorhersage alles andere als toll 
Falls es doch von oben trocken wird, bin ich um 18:00 an der HM und werde das dann morgen Nachmittag hier kundtun ...

Wer jetzt schon weiss, dass er auf jeden Fall fährt, kann gerne übernehmen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. April 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Specialized hat scheinbar, um das Gewicht auf der Enduro zu reduzieren, etwas zu leichte Speichen verbaut. Hatte jetzt den zweiten Bruch innerhalb von 5 Ausfahrten. Ein Stein/Stock bei guter Geschwindkeit aufm Trail und *pling*  Vielleicht lohnt es sich mal etwas robustere einzuspeichen
> Vielleicht habe ich aber einfach nur Pech



Ohohoh, ich würd sagen du musst mal einen Termin mit mir machen   
Kurzversion: Zu leichte Speichen gibts nicht, die Massenware ist nur etwas zu lasch gespannt. Es gibt sogar noch leichtere Speichen ohne Stabilität zu verschenken... mehr per PN.


----------



## Rampe (26. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wegen Mittwochsausfahrt:
> 
> Für morgen ist die Wettervorhersage alles andere als toll
> Falls es doch von oben trocken wird, bin ich um 18:00 an der HM und werde das dann morgen Nachmittag hier kundtun ...
> ...



Bei Regen bin ich auch raus, für Donnerstag sieht es besser aus, vielleicht können wir ja umlegen.....


----------



## karsten13 (26. April 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Bei Regen bin ich auch raus, für Donnerstag sieht es besser aus, vielleicht können wir ja umlegen.....



wenn das morgen nix gibt, fahren wir am Donnestag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillykoi (26. April 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich war heut auf ner spontanen Runde durch den Taunus. Es ist so trocken, dass es schon wieder rutschig ist! Zweimal hats mich gelegt, aber alles absolut harmlos  Und auf dem Altkönig gibt es keine schönere Zeit als jetzt. Ich bin so glücklich




HAHA ... da kann ich dich beruhigen! Focus & ich waren gerade oben auf'm Altkönig & haben uns angeguckt, wie die Trails wieder nass wurden  
 ... für die nächsten Tage! KEINE ANGST VOR TROCKENHEIT! 

.. hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht & wir hatten auch nochmal Glück, dass bei uns "nur" Regen und kein Gewitter ankam! .. 

Beste Grüße Till


----------



## Everstyle (26. April 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> @all : Mal was ganz anderes: Bräuchte zwei Tourentips für den Vinschgau. Fahre mit Kollegen in drei Wochen übers Wochenende dahin. Freitags wollen wir von Vinschgaubike diese Freeride Tour machen *freu* und Sam/Son hoch pedalieren und fix runter. Alle sind mit Enduros unterwegs, was sollte man auf keinen Fall verpassen ?


Ich bin letztes Jahr mit ein paar der Guides vom Vinschgaubike beim DIMB-Training zusammen gewesen. Muss sagen, nette Leute, locker drauf und kennen sich auch gut aus. Also, da macht ihr echt nix verkehrt. An eurer Stelle würde ich mir überlegen, ob man die Jungs nicht gleich nochmals bucht. Locals sind eben tausend Mal besser, als jeder GPS-Track oder eine Karte.

Ich hatte damals einen ziemlich coolen Link gefunden, wo du dir die Region in 3D mit eingezeichneten Touren anschauen konntest. Dieser ist mir leider bei irgendeiner Browser-Neuinstallation verloren gegangen und auf Anhieb habe ich es nicht mehr gefunden. 

Schaue dir das mal aber an, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountai...=/Region/Obervinschgau,/Region/Untervinschgau

Ansonsten geile Region, geile Trails, geile Wahl!!!

E.style

p. s. eben noch schön das ERSTE Mal in diesem Jahr auf dem Feldi gewesen *LOL*


----------



## wartool (27. April 2011)

ich glaube hier wirst du fündig..

gefunden hier


*EDIT*
Eisjöchl extremtour... AUUUTSCH... 93km und 3508hm wtf?? in 3 Tagen? lool


----------



## Everstyle (27. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ich glaube hier wirst du fündig..


Genau das ist es! Super wartool, maaan muss ich blind gestern gewesen sein... Allerdings ist die Karte heute viel besser, als damals. Das haben die echt schön überarbeitet. Ich meine Vinschgau ist insgesamt ziemlich auf die Biker fixiert, was ich aus der Sicht eines Bikers gut finde. Wenn nur nicht die Anreise mit den öffentlichen so katastrophal wäre...

Falls ihr noch eine Unterkuknft sucht, kann ich die Pension Sachsalber empfehlen. Roman und seine Familie sind super drauf und machen wirklich ein super leckeres Essen 

E.style


----------



## HelixBonus (27. April 2011)

Nun ja...nass ist es. Der Wetterbericht für heute Abend sieht aber akzeptabel aus. 
Ich werde also fahren.


----------



## karsten13 (27. April 2011)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Nun ja...nass ist es. Der Wetterbericht für heute Abend sieht aber akzeptabel aus.
> Ich werde also fahren.



na dann viel Spass. Bei mir sagt der Wetterbericht was anderes und auch der Blick auf's Regenradar verspricht noch einige Duschen ...

Werde daher morgen Abend fahren.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (27. April 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> ... Alle sind mit Enduros unterwegs, was sollte man auf keinen Fall verpassen ?


p. s. Das hier  Ist echt ein Klassiker und super schön zum Einfahren... Die anderen Dinger sind schon etwas heftiger...


----------



## TRB (27. April 2011)

ah, so ein mist, heute abend hätte ich zeit gehabt. morgen kann ich mal wieder nicht. naja vielleicht nächste woche in einer etwas langsameren gruppe?


----------



## DerTitan (27. April 2011)

Danke für die Vinschgautips (per PM und hier im Thread) Haben ne Unterkunft in Goldrain und gönnen uns jetzt am ersten Tag das hier :

http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/leistungen/sundowner_freeride.php

Die anderen beiden Tagen heist es pedalieren was das Zeug hält ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (27. April 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> und gönnen uns jetzt am ersten Tag das hier



na dann viel Spass mit Matze am Sonnenberg. Die Touren kenn ich vom Testival der letzten beiden Jahre 

Nun zu morgen. Möchte um *18:00 ab Hohemark* starten. Wettervorhersage ist wieder nicht toll, wenn es mir zu nass wird sage ich hier bis 16:15 ab, ansonsten bin ich pünktlich am Startpunkt.

Gruss,

Karsten.

@ghost48: Hast Du Dir die Duschen heut gegeben?


----------



## wartool (28. April 2011)

Ghost paddelt bestimmt noch.... ;-)

evtl wäre ich heute Aebnd auch mal wieder zu dabei.. je nach Wetter und Lust - wartet aber nicht auf mich, falls ich um 6 nicht dort sein sollte...


----------



## Claudy (28. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ...
> evtl wäre ich heute Aebnd auch mal wieder zu dabei.. je nach Wetter und Lust - wartet aber nicht auf mich, falls ich um 6 nicht dort sein sollte...



Moin Chris,

wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich ebenfalls dabei. Möchte allerdings nicht sooo lange fahren . 

Würde mich freuen, dich mal wieder zu sehen .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Xah88 (28. April 2011)

Bin jetzt endlich in meiner Oberurseler Butze und habe am WE schonmal die Viktoria und den Downhill unsicher gemacht. 
Fahrt ihr kommende Woche ne Runde oder nächstes Weekend (nicht dieses / Technik Train in Bayyjouuurn)...?
Also das Weekend vom 6.5.-8.5. drehe ich jeden tag eine Runde  Würde mich freuen euch mal wieder zu sehen und mit euch zu fahren !

Greetz


----------



## wartool (28. April 2011)

Xah wasn das fürn Training? Wo? Welcher Anbieter? wäre für einen Erfahrungsbericht hinterher dankbar :--)


----------



## Xah88 (28. April 2011)

Hey Wartool,

gebucht ist das über http://www.franken-aktivurlaub.de/ ... Ich bin auch schon recht gespannt. Dieses Weekend ist es der Technikkurs LvL. 3 und in 2 Wochen ein 4 tägiges Freeride-Camp das geguided wird... 
Nach 1 Jahr ohne Urlaub freue ich mich schon total drauf 

Greetz

P´s manno, das Wetter ist gerade so schön, aber ich muss heute packen/Bike putzen & auf Fordermann bringen. Ihr fahrt ja leider erst so spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (28. April 2011)

Heute Abend kann ich leider nicht, ist jemand morgen Abend und/oder Samstag ab 10-11 unterwegs ?


----------



## bonusheft (28. April 2011)

Heute Abend bin ich sicherheitshalber nicht dabei. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob mein Schienbein schon wieder wasserdicht ist


----------



## Everstyle (28. April 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> ...und/oder Samstag ab 10-11 unterwegs ?




Ziel: Winterstein...
Strecke: >50Km <85Km
HM: ~1100Hm (je nach Tagesform evtl. mehr)
Tempo: def. lvl one
Technik: S1+
Start: HM (ggfs. auch schon in FFm; Muss noch geklärt werden)
Uhrzeit: ca. 1100 (muss ebenfalls noch geklärt werden)
Anm: bei Teilnahme Helmpflicht!!! Ausserdem, bitte ausreichende Selbtverpflegung und notwendige Ersatzteile (wie z. B. ein 29er Ersatzschlauch) dabei haben.

Gruß

E.style


----------



## karsten13 (28. April 2011)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Heute Abend bin ich sicherheitshalber nicht dabei. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob mein Schienbein schon wieder wasserdicht ist



kommt da immer noch so viel Wasser raus  


Sind heute mit 5 Leuten los - und auch wieder mit der gleichen Anzahl angekommen  Regen gabs übrigens keinen 

Strecke: HM, Wurzeltrail ...







... Fuchsi, kleiner Feldi, Rotes Kreuz, Zacken, Fuchsi, WM, Bogenschießplatz.

Das war's für mich erstmal mit den Ausfahrten hier unter der Woche, die nächsten beiden Mi. kann ich net, danach fahr ich wieder gc.

Blöderweise hab ich mir diese letzte Ausfahrt selbst vermiest, in dem ich mich zum Fuchsi runter deftig aufs Maul gelegt hab. Ist aber wenig passiert, rechte Hand zwickt und der linke Oberschenkel wird demnächst in allen Farben strahlen - Bild wurde schon eingefordert ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DerTitan (29. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ziel: Winterstein...
> Strecke: >50Km <85Km
> HM: ~1100Hm (je nach Tagesform evtl. mehr)
> Tempo: def. lvl one
> ...


 
Bin dabei ! Würde HM einsteigen und packe auch eine extra Banane ein ;-) Nachmittags ab 15 Uhr könnnten wir etwas Regen abbekommen


----------



## bonusheft (29. April 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> kommt da immer noch so viel Wasser raus



 Nee, es ging mir nicht um unkontrollierten Flüssigkeitsverlust.  Es soll halt nix rein, was da nicht hingehört. 

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ziel: Winterstein...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Ist gebucht.


----------



## wartool (29. April 2011)

@Karsten
was macht die Keule? Ists schlimm?


----------



## Everstyle (29. April 2011)

Nachtrag: Start ist HM, Uhrzeit 1030. 


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ist gebucht.


DAS glaube ich erst, wenn ich dich vor Ort sehe 

@Karsten: "schönen" AWB-Saison-Abschluß hast du dir da ausgesucht... gute Besserung!

E.style


----------



## TRB (29. April 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ziel: Winterstein...
> Strecke: >50Km <85Km
> HM: ~1100Hm (je nach Tagesform evtl. mehr)
> Tempo: def. lvl one
> ...



da sag ich ebenfalls mal zu und werde um 10:30 uhr an der hohemark sein. anreise per bahn.

eine frage, was ist denn technik S1+???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (29. April 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> eine frage, was ist denn technik S1+???


Alles, was du auch kannst


----------



## karsten13 (29. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> @Karsten
> was macht die Keule? Ists schlimm?



erstmal danke für die Besserungswünsche 

Die Keule zwickt noch ganz gut, radfahren geht besser als laufen ...

Zudem hat mich der Sturz noch ne HR-Speiche gekostet, wusste eben erst gar nicht, was da so plingt 

Gruß,

Karsten.


----------



## DerTitan (30. April 2011)

@TRB/EStyle: Wo wars denn noch ? 
Ich war übelst angepisst wegen der verfluchten Speiche Morgen gehen beide Laufräder per Post zum Händler


----------



## Everstyle (30. April 2011)

Hmmm... ich glaube, demnächst kündigt jemand anders die Touren an... irgendwie fallen mir immer die Leute aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Zusammenfassung von Heute:
- Faker: HM--> http://www.prosieben.de/tv/switch-reloaded/video/clip/32106-mitten-im-leben-1.2057240/ 00:37
- Titan: Marmorstein--> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/1/9/8/_/medium/Speichenbruch.JPG
- TRB: Saalburg--> http://donnerwetter.kielikeskus.helsinki.fi/dvg/Praepos/Praepos-Regeln/GewPraep/Uhr_prep1.jpg

Und ich? Ich bin dann noch von der Saalburg über Sandplacken zum Fuxi,  um dann noch Home Trail bis HM zu fahren. An der HM habe dann mal wieder  den Bahn-Joker gezogen. War auch ganz gut so, ich meine, 62Km und  1450Hm haben mir gereicht. Zuvor sind wir wie geplant bis zum  Winterstein, Gaulskopf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und zurück gefahren. Jetzt bin ich müde...

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE!!!

E.style


----------



## TRB (1. Mai 2011)

Spruch des Tages von unserem Guide: ".....den der Trail lebt auch"

klasse Tour heute, ein Lob an E-style


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung von Heute:
> - Faker: HM--> http://www.prosieben.de/tv/switch-reloaded/video/clip/32106-mitten-im-leben-1.2057240/ 00:37



Sack  Bin aber deswegen gestern gar nicht mehr zum fahren gekommen  Werd mich bald aufn Weg machen. Wenns noch jemand rechtzeitig liest...



> - Titan: Marmorstein--> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/1/9/8/_/medium/Speichenbruch.JPG



WTF  Gut, dass das noch auf Garantie geht..


----------



## erbchen (1. Mai 2011)

Hi,

hat jemand morgen Lust ne Runde ab HM zu drehen?

Wäre schön wenn sich jemand bis ca 15 Uhr meldet.

Ich würde so gegen 18 Uhr starten wollen.

Geuß Daniel


----------



## karsten13 (1. Mai 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Werd mich bald aufn Weg machen. Wenns noch jemand rechtzeitig liest...



der Taunus ist soooo klein, man trifft sich ja auch ohne Verabredung 

Claudy hat mich heut auf den Alden gescheucht, dabei war ich so platt vom Samstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apropos Samstag, tubeless (mit Milch) hat auch seine Grenzen:






Danke an bonusheft und hottube für's Helfen 
Gut, dass die schwarzen Wolken nix abgelassen haben, sonst hätte mich die Gruppe wohl gekillt 

@erbchen: Montags fahr ich net, den brauch ich immer als Ruhetag zwischen WE und der Rennradausfahrt am Dienstag.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## F.Zoller (2. Mai 2011)

wie siehts aus donnerstag 18 uhr hohe mark ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (2. Mai 2011)

Gibts denn Mittwochabend ne AWB-Runde?


----------



## Everstyle (3. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> Gibts denn Mittwochabend ne AWB-Runde?


Aber nur, weil du fragst 

Na dann wollen wir mal mit unseren AWB-Runden starten, oder?

Start: HM
Uhrzeit: 1800
Strecke: ~25Km 
HM: ~650Hm 
Tempo: definitiv lvl one
Technik: S1+, Passagenweise S2-
Anm: bei Teilnahme Helmpflicht!!! notwendige Ersatzteile dabei haben (wie z. B. 1l frische Bio-Vollmilch 3,8% für Karsten...)

In der Regel sind wir immer knapp 2,5Std. gefahren, d. h. aktuell kann es zum Schluss im Wald schon etwas finster werden. Gleichwohl werde ich so planen, dass wir vor dem Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder unten an der Hohemark sind, so dass Licht kein Muss ist; Ich werde für alle Fälle mein Licht mitnehmen. Die Tour ist aber kein Nightride!!!

Falls ich noch etwas vergessen haben sollte, bitte hier anmerken.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Rampe (3. Mai 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> wie siehts aus donnerstag 18 uhr hohe mark ?



Habe vor Mittwoch 18 Uhr HM zu fahren, sollte das nicht klappen fahre ich Donnerstag, dann melde ich mich hier noch mal.


----------



## Xah88 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich komme Mittwoch eventuell mit, aber ist ne 50/50 Sache ...Ich habe auch kein Licht, daher wäre ein Zurückkommen vor Dunkelheit Pflicht.

Zusätzlich werde ich:
- Freitag (vielleicht)
- Samstag gg 14-15 Uhr (vormittags ist ne Fahrradversteigerung)
- Sonntag gg 12 Uhr 
ne Runde drehen. Da ich nicht der riesige Trailkenner bin wäre das hauptsächlich Viktoria und Downhill. Also falls sich da noch einige zusammen finden, wäre das echt schick 

@wartool:
------------------------

Training am Ochsenkopf war echt cool:
- Vormittags Techniktraining
- Nachmittags Liftkarte und ab auf die Trails
Das Techniktraining war gut, aber hätte nen Tick informativer sein können und die Trails waren heääöäärlüüsch... Felsbroken an Felsbroken und trotzdem schnelle und langsame Passagen...das hat echt mega-Spaß gemacht 

Greetz

Alex


----------



## DerTitan (3. Mai 2011)

Ohne Felgen kann ich leider nicht mit kommen


----------



## Claudy (3. Mai 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Habe vor Mittwoch 18 Uhr HM zu fahren, sollte das nicht klappen fahre ich Donnerstag, dann melde ich mich hier noch mal.



GuckGuck,

ich bin morgen auch dabei. Die Wettervorhersage ist ja ganz ok (abgesehen davon dass es saukalt ist - habe mir eben bei der Abfahrt vom Sandplacken fast den Popo abgefroren). Am Donnerstag hab ich nen Date mit meiner Glotze .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (3. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Aber nur, weil du fragst
> 
> Na dann wollen wir mal mit unseren AWB-Runden starten, oder?
> 
> ...





selbstverständlich bin ich mit von der partie!


----------



## Nirolo (3. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Aber nur, weil du fragst
> 
> Na dann wollen wir mal mit unseren AWB-Runden starten, oder?
> 
> ...



Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Wenn ich die Bahn, die um kurz vor 6 oben ist, nicht kriege, braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Everstyle (4. Mai 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


> ... Am Donnerstag hab ich nen Date mit meiner Glotze .


Du meinst, mit Heidi, gibs zu...

@Rest: alles klar, wir sehen uns dann morgen.


----------



## karsten13 (4. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Du meinst, mit Heidi, gibs zu...


----------



## Everstyle (4. Mai 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


>


Also, ich finde die Anna Lena so voll unkorrekt, die sagt immer so krasse Konditionsausdrücke, oder wie so das heisst... Das finde ich voll Schei$$e... Ausserdem, sie sieht aus wie Philipp Rössler nach einer Guido-OP


----------



## karsten13 (4. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also, ich finde die Anna Lena so voll unkorrekt, die sagt immer so krasse Konditionsausdrücke, oder wie so das heisst... Das finde ich voll Schei$$e... Ausserdem, sie sieht aus wie Philipp Rössler nach einer Guido-OP



ich bin ja schon neidisch, dass ich die heutige AWB-Ausfahrt verpasse - mehr wegen der Unterhaltung, weniger wegen der Tour (sorry) ...


----------



## Xah88 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich kriege gg 17.30 Uhr kurz Besuch; ich probiere einfach vorher mein Bike ins Auto zu knalln und dann kurz vor 18 Uhr schnell zur HohenMark hoch zu rasen ... 

Wenn ich 18 Uhr nicht da bin, dann fahrt einfach ohne mich .... 

P´s Bin ja eh ne Konditionsniete

PP´s @ Karsten: Falls du dich errinnerst -> bin ja 09 nicht die Kirchentreppe gefahren ; habe mich zum Saisonauftakt vor 2 Wochen dran erinnert und bin sie direkt gefahren 

Greetz


----------



## TRB (4. Mai 2011)

ich bin ja schwer am Ã¼berlegen ob ich das winterhÃ¶schen heute abend nochmal aus dem schrank ziehe wenn ich die temperaturen mir heute morgen so anschaue


----------



## Kokomikou (4. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> ich bin ja schwer am Ã¼berlegen ob ich das winterhÃ¶schen heute abend nochmal aus dem schrank ziehe wenn ich die temperaturen mir heute morgen so anschaue


 
Keine sooo schlechte Überlegung. Gestern Abend um 21 Uhr waren es noch gerade mal 6 Grad am Fuchsstein/Reichenbach


----------



## h.jay (4. Mai 2011)

bin heute Abend nicht dabei...

Wünsche aber dem Geburtstagskind eine schöne Tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (4. Mai 2011)

@Karsten: dich hätte ich sowieso nicht mitgenommen  bist mir einfach zu schnell...

@TRB: bei mir gibts nix zu überlegen, werde lange Hose anziehen und auch sonst ein paar warme Sachen mitnehmen.

@Rest: kann mir jemand für heute eine Sportbrille leihen? Mein M-Frame hat den Stift an der Scharniere verloren und jetzt kann ich sie nicht mehr gebrauchen. Das Gespräch mit Optiker gestern ergab, dass ich mir ein neues Frame kaufen soll, da dies nicht reparierbar ist. Glaub ich zwar noch nicht so Recht, muss mich aber zumindest kurzfristig damit abfinden, bevor ich noch andere Optiker konsultiere.

Gruß

E.style


----------



## Xah88 (4. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @TRB: bei mir gibts nix zu überlegen, werde lange Hose anziehen und auch sonst ein paar warme Sachen mitnehmen.


 
Ist das Abends echt so kalt? Habe nämlich nur sommerliche Kleidung...dann würde ich das heute vllt lieber lassen, schließlich werden am Wochenende traumhafte Temperaturen....



Everstyle schrieb:


> @Rest: kann mir jemand für heute eine Sportbrille leihen? Mein M-Frame hat den Stift an der Scharniere verloren und jetzt kann ich sie nicht mehr gebrauchen. Das Gespräch mit Optiker gestern ergab, dass ich mir ein neues Frame kaufen soll, da dies nicht reparierbar ist. Glaub ich zwar noch nicht so Recht, muss mich aber zumindest kurzfristig damit abfinden, bevor ich noch andere Optiker konsultiere.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> E.style


 
Habe für den Notfall noch eine Tschibo-Fahrradbrille und eine Oakley Gascan (keine Ahnung wo die ist, müsste suchen)....sind aber beide getönt, daher wird dir das bei einbrechender Dämmerung bestimmt nicht passen, oder?


----------



## Claudy (4. Mai 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ist das Abends echt so kalt? Habe nämlich nur sommerliche Kleidung...dann würde ich das heute vllt lieber lassen, schließlich werden am Wochenende traumhafte Temperaturen....




Gestern Abend war es wirklich richtig kalt . Habe ewig gebraucht, bis ich wieder aufgetaut war .

Ich bin heute morgen mit Knielingen, Radhose, Sommertrikot, Wintertrikot und Weste los. Damit war die Fahrt zur Arbeit ganz ok.

Eine dünne Radjacke in der Größe S kann ich dir notfalls leihen . Die hab ich immer für den "Notfall" im Rucksack.


----------



## erbchen (4. Mai 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ist das Abends echt so kalt? Habe nämlich nur sommerliche Kleidung...dann würde ich das heute vllt lieber lassen, schließlich werden am Wochenende traumhafte Temperaturen....



Ich hab die warmen Sachen auch im Vogelsberg.
Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid!


----------



## Xah88 (4. Mai 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Ich hab die warmen Sachen auch im Vogelsberg.
> Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid!


 


Claudy schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war es wirklich richtig kalt . Habe ewig gebraucht, bis ich wieder aufgetaut war .
> 
> Ich bin heute morgen mit Knielingen, Radhose, Sommertrikot, Wintertrikot und Weste los. Damit war die Fahrt zur Arbeit ganz ok.
> 
> Eine dünne Radjacke in der Größe S kann ich dir notfalls leihen . Die hab ich immer für den "Notfall" im Rucksack.


 

Na dann riskiere ich es einfach mal. Ich muss ja wahrscheinlich eh zeitiger Schluss machen, falls es zeitig dunkel wird. 
Ich versuche dann einfach heute mal eher von der Arbeit abzuhauen, damit ich das Bike ins Auto packen kann ^^.

@ Anke : Jacke in Größe S sehe bestimmt geil aus ...Obwohl ich habe noch eine Peak Performance Funktionsjacke...vllt zwänge ich die einfach mal iwie in den Rucksack ...obwohl es da echt schade wäre, wenn ich mich hinpacke, denn die war sau-teuer ... Naja, entweder bibbern oder vorsichtig fahren ^^ 

Bis heute Abend !!
Greeeeeeetz

P´s oder ich zieh einfach 2 Funktionsshirts an ^^


----------



## bonusheft (4. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei, bis später!


----------



## Jatzi (4. Mai 2011)

Hiho, ehmm also ich wÃ¼rde gerne mitfahren, allerdings bin mir nicht sicher wie das mit der Zeit so klappt. Ich gebe mein bestes .
Ausser dem habe ich noch ne unschuldige Frage . Da ich noch nie mit euch gefahren bin, habe ich ein wenig schwierigkeiten dir richtige Gruppe zu erkennen. Einige Gesichter von den Bildern kamen mir schon von eine anderen Gruppe bekannt vor. Also wie erkennt man einen AWB?

GruÃ

â¬ ok korrektur AFB in AWB


----------



## wartool (4. Mai 2011)

AFB.. keine ahnung...

aber AWBler werde nicht beissen, wenn Du sie ansprichst... es seihe denn, Du wünscht es ausdrücklich ;-P


----------



## DBate (4. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> aber AWBler werde nicht beissen, wenn Du sie ansprichst... es seihe denn, Du wünscht es ausdrücklich ;-P



Auch dann nicht, denn von Euch passt niemand in mein 'Beuteschema' .

Grüsse vom Schreibtisch,
DBate
Der sich heute ein neues Spielzeug für die schnellen Stadtwaldausfahrten bestellt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nirolo (4. Mai 2011)

hmm ihr habt eure anker verloren :/
irgendwo habt ihr wohl ne abfahrt genommen, die wir verpasst haben. Das ist uns jedenfalls klar geworden, als wir in falkenstein rauskamen. Ich hab leider nicht wirklich mitbekommen, wo die runde dann weiter gehen sollte und mit meiner ortskenntnis ists auch nocht nicht allzuweit, deshalb haben wir uns dann richtung hohemark auf den weg gemacht (nachdem wir nochmal ein stück richtung reichenbach gefahren waren).


----------



## TRB (4. Mai 2011)

eine unglaublich tolle tour heute. ein lob an den 1A guide für die tour. klasse! so können die mittwoche jetzt zukünftig weitergehen.


----------



## Xah88 (4. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> eine unglaublich tolle tour heute. ein lob an den 1A guide für die tour. klasse! so können die mittwoche jetzt zukünftig weitergehen.



Jap, echt schöne trails...thx everstyle...und derjenige der immer auf mich gewartet hat ^^ (schwarzes specialized)


----------



## F.Zoller (4. Mai 2011)

morgen 18 uhr feldberg ?  : ))


----------



## Everstyle (4. Mai 2011)

Das war eine k(L/R)asse Tour heute, [email protected]!!!

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

Ever.steil


----------



## F.Zoller (5. Mai 2011)

es wär cool wenn sich jemand bis kurz nach 4 oder so meldet : )
wenn nich wird es bestimmt ein andermal klappen und ich fahr dann heut nicht zum feldi, fals sich jemand spontan entscheidet : P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jatzi (5. Mai 2011)

Und vom mir auch ein danke schön für die Orga. Es war zwar recht heftig  (zumindest für mich) aber wir haben es überstanden. Aber die Strecke vom  Alt König fahre ich nicht mehr so schnell weider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.



Xah88 schrieb:


> Jap, echt schöne trails...thx everstyle...und derjenige der immer auf mich gewartet hat ^^ (schwarzes specialized)




hehe kp  gerne.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## TRB (5. Mai 2011)

so, ich setz mich morgen mittag nach dem arbeiten nochmal so 2 bis 2 1/2 stunden in den sattel und dann steht auch schon das wochenende mit herrlichen temperaturen vor der tür.

wer hat denn vor sonntag ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Kokomikou (5. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> so, ich setz mich morgen mittag nach dem arbeiten nochmal so 2 bis 2 1/2 stunden in den sattel und dann steht auch schon das wochenende mit herrlichen temperaturen vor der tür.
> 
> wer hat denn vor sonntag ne runde zu drehen?


 

Ich.............aber früh........Start 9, spätestens 09.30........


----------



## Xah88 (5. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> so, ich setz mich morgen mittag nach dem arbeiten nochmal so 2 bis 2 1/2 stunden in den sattel und dann steht auch schon das wochenende mit herrlichen temperaturen vor der tür.
> 
> wer hat denn vor sonntag ne runde zu drehen?



Ich fahre Sonntag ne Runde, aber ich bin da eher der Ausschläfer, sprich 11-12 Uhr wären mir lieber....

Samstag fahre ich auch....fährt Samstag noch jemand?


----------



## h.jay (6. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> so, ich setz mich morgen mittag nach dem arbeiten nochmal so 2 bis 2 1/2 stunden in den sattel und dann steht auch schon das wochenende mit herrlichen temperaturen vor der tür.
> 
> wer hat denn vor sonntag ne runde zu drehen?




Sonntag werde ich auch eine Tour machen... 
Monatag auch...
Dienstag auch...
Mittwoch auch...
Donnerstag auch...
Freitag auch...
Samstag auch ...

Achso, hab ich gesagt, dass ich Urlaub habe und mich drauf freue?


----------



## TRB (6. Mai 2011)

@h.jay: wann willste sonntag los


----------



## bonusheft (6. Mai 2011)

Vorschlag: Wir treffen uns um 09:30h am Marktplatz in Apt


----------



## Claudy (6. Mai 2011)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Wir treffen uns um 09:30h am Marktplatz in Apt



Schönen Urlaub


----------



## h.jay (6. Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## bonusheft (6. Mai 2011)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (6. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch schöne Zeit, und fahrt nicht den ganzen Lavendel platt, sonst bricht noch die Duftwasserproduktion zusammen.


----------



## TRB (6. Mai 2011)

so, heute nachmittag wars nochmal die identische tour vom AWB-mittwoch, allerdings nur bis zum fuchstanz. 
zum reichenbach hoch bin ich dann nicht mehr weil die oberschenkel doch ziemlich gebrannt haben. abgefahren bin ich dann über weiße mauer und emminghaushütte...


----------



## tillykoi (8. Mai 2011)

Mal eine prinzipielle Frage in die Runde derer, die Mittwochs immer Biken!
.. ich würde gerne mal mitfahren & vorher einfach wissen,
was einen dort erwartet bzw. wie fit man sein sollte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus 
& vielleicht bis Mittwoch 
  Beste Grüße Till


----------



## erbchen (8. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
Ich stehe morgen mo. fuer ne tour bereit
Sollte jemand lust haben bitte melden

Gruss daniel

Ps ich habe frei und den ganzen tag zeit


----------



## Everstyle (8. Mai 2011)

Leute, Recom-Runden am Mainufer um 2000 sind einfach nur geil!!! Heute mit M-Patrouille gemütlich in zwei Passagen 50Km gemacht, herrlich......



Everstyle schrieb:


> Start: Hohemark
> Uhrzeit: 1800
> Strecke: ~25Km
> HM: ~650Hm
> ...



Aktuell ist der Sonnenuntergang gegen 2054, d. h. so ab 2030 wird es langsam finster im Wald. Je nach dem fahren wir noch mit speziellen Lampen weiter (darauf wird aber gesondert hingewiesen). Sonst versuchen wir gegen 2000-2100 zurück an der Hohemark zu sein. 

Was deine persönliche Kondition anbetrifft, so ist das immer schwierig zu beurteilen. Ich z. B. befinde mich zur Zeit relativ am Anfang meiner diesjährigen Saison, von daher ist für mich z. B. auf einer Tagestour nach ca. 50-70Km und 1000-1400Hm Schluss. Aus diesem Grund ist mein Tempo auch ziemlich langsam. Gleichwohl bin ich am Ende einer AWB-Runde ziemlich platt. Was bist du schon dieses Jahr gefahren?

Ausserdem, was mich immer interessiert, wie sieht es mit deiner Fahrtechnik/Trailerfahrung aus? Wir fahren hier nämlich so gut wie alles runter, allerdings nicht in dem Tempo wie die DH-Sektion. Trotzdem, das sind keine Waldautobahnen, darauf möchte ich hinweisen. 

So, das wars von mir. Vielleicht fällt hier noch jemanden anderem etwas ein. 

Bis dann

Everstyle


----------



## TRB (8. Mai 2011)

nachdem ich heute mit freundin nochmal gute 40 km abgestrampelt habe,werde ich definitiv erst wieder zum AWB mittwochabend aufs radel steigen


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Mai 2011)

tillykoi schrieb:


> Mal eine prinzipielle Frage in die Runde derer, die Mittwochs immer Biken!
> .. ich würde gerne mal mitfahren & vorher einfach wissen,
> was einen dort erwartet bzw. wie fit man sein sollte?



Kein Problem für dich! So wie mit mir, nur meistens fitter bergauf und wohl nicht ganz so beknackt bergab


----------



## Marko S (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal ein kleines Bilderrätsel.





wer kann sagen wo das ist?
Die kleinen hab ich heute bei meiner Tour getroffen, Rampe ist mir dann auch noch über den Weg gefahren und
der hat gleich einen neuen Trail für Mittwoch angekündigt wenn er es pünktlich zum Treffpunkt schafft.

Schöne Woche
Marko


----------



## tillykoi (8. Mai 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ... und *wohl nicht ganz so beknackt bergab*



Ja! Aber das BERGAB mit Dir! Das müssen wir auf alle Fälle nochmal fahren! Hat unfassbar Sapß gemacht ..

Was machst'e am Donnerstag? Sind die Teile angekommen?? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (9. Mai 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier mal ein kleines Bilderrätsel.
> 
> ...



Die Bärchen sind glaube ich am Lindenberg zu finden, haben sich allerdings vermehrt seit unserer ersten Sichtung (wer weiss was die versauten Vicher da so treiben).
Habe übrigends noch einen umgestürzten Baum unterhalb Bleibeskopf weggesägt, somit ist der Weg frei für den AWB Ausritt am Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## wartool (9. Mai 2011)

Moin ihr Leut...

ich werde wohl in nächster Zeit nicht mitfahren....

heute Nacht hat man mir alle meine Räder geklaut :-(

Hat wer von Euch Erfahrung mit sowas? Versicherung, etc?


----------



## Xah88 (9. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Moin ihr Leut...
> 
> ich werde wohl in nächster Zeit nicht mitfahren....
> 
> ...


 
Ui ******* ....Deswegen steht meins neben dem Bett (zum Leidwesen der Freundin) ... Viel Erfolg, dass sie wieder auftauchen ! Obwohl das manchmal schlechter ist, als die Versicherungssumme / wenn die Täter die bikes zerkratzen etc (war bei uns mal der Fall)..

Greetz

P´s Kann Mittwoch wohl nicht teilnehmen, aber den Mittwoch drauf dann


----------



## Claudy (9. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Moin ihr Leut...
> 
> ich werde wohl in nächster Zeit nicht mitfahren....
> 
> ...



Moin Chris,

du Armer! Einer Freundin von mir ist das auch passiert...Ruf mal kurz an. Details gibts gerne.

Liebe Grüße und Kopf hoch!

Anke


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Moin ihr Leut...
> 
> ich werde wohl in nächster Zeit nicht mitfahren....
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaah   
Viel Erfolg mit den Beutelschneidern, auf dass du bald wieder fahren kannst.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Moin ihr Leut...
> 
> ich werde wohl in nächster Zeit nicht mitfahren....
> 
> ...



son schei§....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (9. Mai 2011)

what a f... da wÃ¼nsch ich dir ebenfalls viel erfolg auf das du bald wieder dabei bist!


----------



## DerTitan (9. Mai 2011)

********, alle Bikes geklaut. Wie schrecklich. 

Versicherungstechnisch spannend, je nach Ort der Lagerung/Diebstahlort. Eine Hausratversicherung könnte den Schaden übernehmen, manche Haftpflichtversicherungen haben auch so eine 500 Klausel.


----------



## Everstyle (9. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ...heute Nacht hat man mir alle meine Räder geklaut :-(



WTF!!! Hoffentlich brechen sich die Diebesgutfahrer alle Knochen und schlagen sich die Zähne aus!!!

Versicherung: bei uns ist damals die Hausratversicherung eingesprungen. Bike war in der Stadt abgestellt und abgeschlossen und trotzdem geklaut. Ich habe aber noch eine old school Hausratversicherung im Bezug auf Bikes (es gibt nämlich seit ca. 2 Jahren [glaub ich] eine neue Version), d. h. 
- Versicherungssumme bis 1100 mit Selbstbehalt von 100 (wurde von mir individuell erhöht); kein Wiederbeschaffungswertansatz, d. h. es wird immer der Neupreis angerechnet
- Bike ist draussen nur zwischen 8 und 22 Uhr versichert, in geschlossenen Räumen dagegen immer

Bei der Schadensregulierung mussten wir folgendes vorlegen: Anzeige mit Protokoll bei Polizei, Kaufrechnung sowie Verlustanzeige (mit Wartezeit) beim Fundamt der Stadt FFm. Die Schadensregulierung hat keine zwei Wochen gedauert.

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. Aussage von der Polizei zum Thema Chancen aufs Wiedersehen der Bikes: "... das können Sie vergessen, die sind schon bestimmt über die Grenze, das Ganze wird mittlerweile sehr professionel betrieben..."


----------



## Marko S (9. Mai 2011)

Was ein Schei$$ Chris mein Beileid.

Wichtig ist das der Diebstahl durch die Polizei aufgenommen wird und du sofort den Schaden deiner Versicherung meldest,
aber Achtung hier ist entscheidend was du denen sagst, vorher Vertrag anschauen.
Dann ist entscheidend was in deiner Hausratversicherung steht, da kann man so einfach keine Aussage treffen.
Versichert sind aber immer Fahrräder die in deiner Wohnung oder in deinem eigenen Keller (eigene Tür mit Schloss) entwendet wurden.
Das gilt natürlich nicht wenn generell Fahrräder aus deiner Versicherung ausgeschlossen sind.
Eine Zusatzversicherung für Fahrräder gilt für den Gemeinschaftskeller oder wenn es draußen geklaut wird.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## sipaq (9. Mai 2011)

So, zurück vom Gardasee (inkl. einiger Blessuren, aber nichts schlimmes). Hab meine Kilometer-/Höhenmeterleistung in diesem Jahr gleich mal verdoppelt ;-) Und meine erste 2000er Höhenmeter-Tour bin ich auch gefahren. Leggo Mio, war das hart, aber Spaß gemacht hats auf jeden Fall.

Ansonsten bin ich jede Menge Trails gefahren, die mich an die Grenzen meines fahrtechnischen Könnens (oder darüber hinaus) gebracht haben. Da sieht man den Taunus gleich mit anderen Augen


----------



## TRB (9. Mai 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Die Bärchen sind glaube ich am Lindenberg zu finden, haben sich allerdings vermehrt seit unserer ersten Sichtung (wer weiss was die versauten Vicher da so treiben).
> Habe übrigends noch einen umgestürzten Baum unterhalb Bleibeskopf weggesägt, somit ist der Weg frei für den AWB Ausritt am Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



da bin ich doch mal dabei!


----------



## Everstyle (9. Mai 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Leggo Mio...


Heisst das nicht Lago??? Egal, schön zu hören, dass am Gardasee alles gut gelaufen ist... du Ar$ch  Dann solltest du aber jetzt top fit sein oder? Wann bist du das nächste Mal im Lande?!? Dann könnten wir Mal wieder gemeinsam, jedoch nur ein paar laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilige Trails im Taunus fahren...

WG AWB am Mittwoch, ich plane ebenfalls zu fahren. Hab mir auch etwas nettes als Strecke ausgedacht. Tempo sollte aber weiterhin im unteren Bereich bleiben, abwärts wie gewohnt. 

E.style


----------



## erbchen (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wer hat am Donnerstag Zeit?

Ich muss Mittwoch arbeiten und kann nicht kommen

Donnerstag hingegen hab ich von morgens 7  bis abend 10 Zeit und kann mich nach meinem Mitfahrer richten. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich nicht wieder alleine starten muss.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## sipaq (10. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Heisst das nicht Lago??? Egal, schön zu hören, dass am Gardasee alles gut gelaufen ist... du Ar$ch  Dann solltest du aber jetzt top fit sein oder?


Die Fitness sollte passen. Wie sagte ein Kumpel während des Urlaubs zu mir: "Meine Befürchtungen haben sich bewahrheitet... Du wirst immer fitter während des Urlaubs!"   


Everstyle schrieb:


> Wann bist du das nächste Mal im Lande?!? Dann könnten wir Mal wieder gemeinsam, jedoch nur ein paar laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilige Trails im Taunus fahren...


[/quote]
Ich freu mich sehr auf die Taunustrails, vor allem auf die wenigen Steine (im Vergleich zum Lago). Dieses WE wirds wohl nichts werden, aber danach sicher. Ich meld mich...


----------



## TRB (10. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> WG AWB am Mittwoch, ich plane ebenfalls zu fahren. Hab mir auch etwas nettes als Strecke ausgedacht. Tempo sollte aber weiterhin im unteren Bereich bleiben, abwÃ¤rts wie gewohnt.
> 
> E.style


klasse,da fahr ich mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (10. Mai 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier mal ein kleines Bilderrätsel.
> 
> ...





Rampe schrieb:


> Die Bärchen sind glaube ich am Lindenberg zu finden, haben sich allerdings vermehrt seit unserer ersten Sichtung (wer weiss was die versauten Vicher da so treiben).
> Habe übrigends noch einen umgestürzten Baum unterhalb Bleibeskopf weggesägt, somit ist der Weg frei für den AWB Ausritt am Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Na Lindenberg passt nicht ganz, die Richtung ist aber schon o.K.
Etwas genauer bitte Stefan.
Was ist mit den anderen, keiner ne Idee?
Ja Papa und Mamabär haben über den Winter für Nachwuchs gesorgt, so gehört sich das doch


----------



## tillykoi (10. Mai 2011)

Hi Danie!
Ich wollte am Donnerstag auch eine Tour machen & bin bzgl. der Abfahrzeit auch sehr flexibel
... wenn's nicht unbedingt vor 10 Uhr Mittags ist 
Also richtet ich mich auch gerne nach weiteren Mitfahrern 

Beste Grüße Till


----------



## karsten13 (10. Mai 2011)

hat hier jemand Lago gesagt? 

Im Gegensatz zu anderen verschone ich euch aber mit "ich-bin-ja-so-gut"-Posts 

@wartool: Was ne Schei55e! Grad das neue Rad gehabt und schon weg  . Hoffe, dass Du wenigstens die Kohle wiederbekommst ...

Gruß,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (10. Mai 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hat hier jemand Lago gesagt?
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu anderen verschone ich euch aber mit "ich-bin-ja-so-gut"-Posts


Gibts eigentlich spezielle Gründe, warum Du Dich hier so zickig verhältst? Oder ist das einfach nur ein Hormonstau?


----------



## F.Zoller (10. Mai 2011)

Wegen Donnerstag, ich hab auch lust und um ein uhr aus. Wenn wir erst ab 5 uhr fahren, dann könnt ich mit dem fahrrad kommen. Also wenn wir uns so zwischen 5 und 6 treffen, wär das perfekt : )


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr am Donnerstag wohl ab Unicampus Riedberg etwa gegen 16:15 los so dass ich spätestens um 17 Uhr an der Hohemark bin.

Grüße
Domo


----------



## Rampe (10. Mai 2011)

Wetter für Mittwoch sieht bescheiden aus, werde gegebenenfalls auf Donnerstag umlegen, 17 Uhr wäre mir aber wohl zu früh.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## TRB (11. Mai 2011)

mist,bin fÃ¼r heute abend leider raus,frau hat es voll erwischt und mich gebeten heute abend den braven hausmann zu geben.

wÃ¤re allerdings fÃ¼r ne alternativrunde donnerstagabend 18 uhr zu haben


----------



## Nirolo (11. Mai 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich fahr am Donnerstag wohl ab Unicampus Riedberg etwa gegen 16:15 los so dass ich spätestens um 17 Uhr an der Hohemark bin.
> 
> Grüße
> Domo



Klopf vorher an, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (11. Mai 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Im Gegensatz zu anderen verschone ich euch aber mit "ich-bin-ja-so-gut"-Posts ...


Naja, nicht jeder hat gleich die Zeit, das Können und die Muse daraus eine Homepage zu bauen

WG AWB: die Wettervorhersage ist zum Teil widersprüchlich, was die Regenintensität anbetrifft. So ist von heftigen Gewittern, bis teilwese bewölkt und Regenschauer möglich, alles drin. Ich werde das Geschehen live vom Fenster aus beobachten und dann so gegen 1600 spontan entscheiden, ob ich noch losfahren möchte. Wenn ja, dann gebe ich es  hier bekannt und bin wie gewohnt gegen 1800 an der HM. 

Everstyle

p. [email protected] S: keine Ahnung wo du dich treibst, aber ist das nicht ein bisschen Psycho, so irgendwelche Stofftiere im Wald zu platzieren?


----------



## erbchen (11. Mai 2011)

Hi,

für alle Donnerstagfahrer und Evtl. Donnerstagfahrer.

Wir könnten uns ja alle um 18Uhr an der HM treffen.
Die die früher starten können ja noch ne Runde Bogenschiessplatz 
fahren und dann zu HM kommen... . 

Was meint ihr?

Gruß Daniel

@ Faker: Wir können ja dann nochmal einen Termin zum zentrieren bequatschen.


----------



## tillykoi (11. Mai 2011)

bezüglich Donnerstag!? .. Wer hat denn mal eine "passende" Uhrzeit ? 
Kann die Mehrzahl 17:00 Uhr an der HM! einrichten ??? 

Super Idee für morgen .. freue mich jetzt schon auf die Tour 

Beste Grüße Till

ps. ich würde heute um 18:00 Uhr an der HM starten, so wie das Wetter zurzeit aussieht ... warte auch gerne bis 16:00 Uhr


----------



## tillykoi (11. Mai 2011)

wir brauchen einen "doodle" 

finde 18 Uhr auch gut .. wir brauchen einfach einen der eine Entscheidung trifft!


----------



## TRB (11. Mai 2011)

frÃ¼her als 18 uhr hohemark schaffe ich wegen berufstÃ¤tig donnerstagabend nicht.

Also setze ich mal den hut sozusagen auf und gebe bekannt das wir uns donnerstagabend 18 uhr hohemark treffen


----------



## Marko S (11. Mai 2011)

Wetter ist doch o.K. was Ihr bloß alle habt.
Ich mach mich mal von der Arbeit weg und setze mich dann auf mein Rad.
18:00 HM

Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (11. Mai 2011)

Das Wetter sieht von hier aus ziemlich diesig, dafür aber keine dunkle und fette Regenwolken am Horizont. Von daher --> 18oo HM.

E.


----------



## tillykoi (11. Mai 2011)

finde das Wetter klasse 

bis 18:00Uhr an der HM. 

beste Grüße Till


----------



## Rampe (11. Mai 2011)

Mach mich auf den Weg, bis gleich.  E:


----------



## Rampe (11. Mai 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für alle Donnerstagfahrer und Evtl. Donnerstagfahrer.
> 
> ...



Da ich heute Biken war bin ich morgen raus, wünsche euch viel spass.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (11. Mai 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> für alle Donnerstagfahrer und Evtl. Donnerstagfahrer.
> 
> Wir könnten uns ja alle um 18Uhr an der HM treffen.
> Die die früher starten können ja noch ne Runde Bogenschiessplatz
> ...



find den Vorschlag gut  . Versuche morgen dabei zu sein, wenn ich nicht um 18:00 an der HM bin, nicht warten ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## tillykoi (11. Mai 2011)

@Everstyle: Besten Dank fürs Guiding! .. 
selbst die Trails nach FFM hatten ihren Scham  kurzum undisputable Tour-Guide ​  @All: hat mächtig Spaß gemacht mit Euch mit zu Biken! 


beste Grüße Till


----------



## Everstyle (12. Mai 2011)

Die Wettervorhersage für den gestrigen Tag war ja ziemlich fürn 'Ars$$'... Ich glaube, einzig und allein lag http://www.oberursel-wetter.de/ richtig. Anderseits, wen kümmerts? Hauptsache wir konnten schön bei 23° im Trockenen fahren  Hat Spaß gemacht!



tillykoi schrieb:


> @Everstyle: Besten Dank fürs Guiding! ..
> selbst die Trails nach FFM hatten ihren Scham ...


Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass das Wort was du schreiben wolltest "Charme" heisst, oder? 

Gruß

E.style


----------



## erbchen (12. Mai 2011)

Hi,

also ich bin um 18 Uhr an der Hohemark.

Gruß Daniel

@Till: hoch fahren wird nichts ich muss vorher noch was erledigen.
 Mein Handy hat ne Macke ich kann keine Gespräche mehr entgegen nehmen... . Smsn geht!


----------



## F.Zoller (12. Mai 2011)

ich fahr jetzt los : )


----------



## TRB (12. Mai 2011)

klasse und ich sitze hier und muss wegen arbeit wohl ein wenig lÃ¤nger machen. braucht nicht zu warten sollte ich 18 uhr nicht an der HM sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (12. Mai 2011)

ich fahr auch gleich los.


----------



## Everstyle (12. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> klasse und ich sitze hier und muss wegen arbeit wohl ein wenig lÃ¤nger machen. braucht nicht zu warten sollte ich 18 uhr nicht an der HM sein


Ach was, du hast nur eine Ausrede gebraucht, damit du GNTM schauen kannst


----------



## karsten13 (13. Mai 2011)

Noch kurz zur Donnerstags-Ausfahrt.

5 am Start, Lindenberg, Klingenkopf-Trails, Sandplacken, Feldi, X-Trail ...







... RB, Fuchsi, Forsthaus, Falkenstein, Viktoria.


Alle Bilder

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Nirolo (13. Mai 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Noch kurz zur Donnerstags-Ausfahrt.
> 
> 5 am Start, Lindenberg, Klingenkopf-Trails, Sandplacken, Feldi, X-Trail ...
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Tour, vielen Dank fürs Guiden!
@ Dominik, Till: schön dass ihr das mit Donnerstag angeregt habt, schade dass ihr dann nicht mitgekommen seid. Habt ne super Tour verpasst


----------



## TRB (13. Mai 2011)

wie sehen denn die Planungen fÃ¼rs Wochenende aus. Plant jemand ne Tour?


----------



## Bergziege. (13. Mai 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Noch kurz zur Donnerstags-Ausfahrt.
> 
> 5 am Start, Lindenberg, Klingenkopf-Trails, Sandplacken, Feldi, X-Trail ...
> 
> ...



Super Tour Karsten und für mich ein neuer Trail.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@TRB Sonntag ist schon verplant.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## erbchen (13. Mai 2011)

Auch danke nochmal an Karsten von mir!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## F.Zoller (14. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir nochmal danke für die schöne tour : )


----------



## Marko S (14. Mai 2011)

Hi

Ich führe am Sonntag für die Deutsche Bank eine Radtour zur Roten Mühle am Liederbach.
Hier geht es nicht um eine MTB-Tour, eher um eine gemütliche Radtour. Sollte einer von euch Lust haben,
vielleicht mit der Frau/Freundin mitzufahren, Sonntag 10:30 Uhr ist Start in Hohemark.
Tourdaten stehen unter:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.60388.html

Habe mir gestern noch schön den AK gegeben und bin mehrfach verschieden Abfahrten runter.
War ja auch bestes Wetter.




Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (15. Mai 2011)

h.jay schrieb:


> Sonntag werde ich auch eine Tour machen...
> Monatag auch...
> Dienstag auch...
> Mittwoch auch...
> ...



Es gab eine kleine Planänderung... Samstag war Ruhetag.  wir mussten uns ja für Latsch ausruhen.

@wartool: Ich halte die Augen auf... und drücke dir die Daumen, dass die Versicherung dir hilft.


----------



## bonusheft (15. Mai 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Von mir auch schöne Zeit, und fahrt nicht den ganzen Lavendel platt, sonst bricht noch die Duftwasserproduktion zusammen.



Wir haben den Lavendel heile gelassen


----------



## karsten13 (15. Mai 2011)

h.jay schrieb:


> Es gab eine kleine Planänderung... Samstag war Ruhetag.  wir mussten uns ja für Latsch ausruhen.



muss ja anstrengend gewesen sein, wenn Du nach der Lavendelwoche > 7 Tage ruhen musst  
Oder sehen wir uns Mittwoch?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## h.jay (15. Mai 2011)

war ja klar, dass manche leute das wieder nicht richtig verstehen...
Wer hat den gesagt, dass ich mehr als 7Tagen ruhen musste. :s Ich sagte doch nur, dass wir am Samstag keine Tour gemacht haben.
Mittwoch bin ich dabei...


----------



## karsten13 (15. Mai 2011)

h.jay schrieb:


> war ja klar, dass manche leute das wieder nicht richtig verstehen...










h.jay schrieb:


> Mittwoch bin ich dabei...


----------



## TRB (16. Mai 2011)

So, Wettervorhersage für Mittwoch schein vertretbar zu sein. Die Woche ohne biken hat auch mal ganz gut getan, aber wir wollen ja mal nicht übertreiben 

Steht AWB Mittwochabend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (16. Mai 2011)

Ab diesen Mittwoch ist wieder GC Biketreff, ich und einige andere sind damit raus, aber mann sieht sich ja.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DerTitan (16. Mai 2011)

So zurück aus dem Vinschgau 

Mittwoch wäre ich dabei !


----------



## Everstyle (16. Mai 2011)

Am Mittwoch bin ich schon anderweitig beschäftigt, muss nämlich noch für die 4-Tage-LAN-Party packen  Werde deshalb sehr wahrscheinlich morgen fahren. Jemand Interesse?

E.



DerTitan schrieb:


> So zurück aus dem Vinschgau!


Alle Knochen heil???


----------



## TRB (17. Mai 2011)

blÃ¶d,heute kann ich wiederum nicht.

Mittwoch 18:00 uhr hohemark?


----------



## Jatzi (17. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> blÃ¶d,heute kann ich wiederum nicht.
> 
> Mittwoch 18:00 uhr hohemark?



wenn ich pünktlich aus der Arbeit komme, dann fahre ich mit. Und ich hoffe es regnet nicht.

@Evestyle
och je 4 Tag Lanparty, ein hammer Maraton.  Macht das deine bessere Hälfte mit? 

Gruß


----------



## DerTitan (17. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Alle Knochen heil???


 
Ja, nur einmal an einer Spitzkehre über den Lenker gegangen  Schlechter Fahrer ...

Genial war der Trail Nr.4 oberhalb von Latsch.... 1250 HM am Stück hochtrampeln und dann runter an einem Stück...genial  Und ganz ohne gebrochene Speiche


----------



## Marko S (17. Mai 2011)

Mittwoch geht bei mir leider nicht.
Ich werde Donnerstag fahren, wer mit will kann sich melden und ich komme dann um 18:00 Uhr in Hohemark vorbei.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## DerTitan (17. Mai 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Mittwoch wäre ich dabei !



Scheinbar fährt ja morgen Abend nicht wirklich jemand um 18 Uhr oder ? Hab nämlich eine Fortbildung in DA und müsste mich hetzen um pünktlich vor Ort zu sein (A5 ) Würde dann ggf etwas später starten, bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## TRB (17. Mai 2011)

ich wollte mich gerade nochmal melden und zum besten geben das ich morgen auf jeden fall um 18 uhr vom parkplatz aus starten werde. 

@Titan: wÃ¼rdest du 18 uhr schaffen?


----------



## TRB (17. Mai 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Mittwoch geht bei mir leider nicht.
> Ich werde Donnerstag fahren, wer mit will kann sich melden und ich komme dann um 18:00 Uhr in Hohemark vorbei.
> 
> GruÃ
> Marko



das muss ich mal klÃ¤ren. geb dir nochmal bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.Zoller (18. Mai 2011)

wegen donnerstag, ich fühl mich grad nicht gut, also erstmal nein : (


----------



## DerTitan (18. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> ich wollte mich gerade nochmal melden und zum besten geben das ich morgen auf jeden fall um 18 uhr vom parkplatz aus starten werde.
> 
> @Titan: wÃ¼rdest du 18 uhr schaffen?



sry jetzt erst gelesen, Fortbildung hat mich nicht weg gelassen


----------



## TRB (18. Mai 2011)

so, war ne solofahrt heute abend über altkönig, viktoriatrail, falkenstein, lipstempel, fuchstanz, reichenbachtrail, wieder fuchstanz und weiße mauer nach hause.

so gegen viertel nach 6 dachte ich kurzzeitig das ich jetzt die 50  auf den tisch pfeffer und mich gc anschließe nachdem ich den ganzen trupp an mir vorbeiziehen sah


----------



## Everstyle (19. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> so, war ne solofahrt heute abend über altkönig, viktoriatrail, falkenstein, lipstempel, fuchstanz, reichenbachtrail, wieder fuchstanz und weiße mauer nach hause.
> 
> so gegen viertel nach 6 dachte ich kurzzeitig das ich jetzt die 50  auf den tisch pfeffer und mich gc anschließe nachdem ich den ganzen trupp an mir vorbeiziehen sah


Ach was! Hin und wieder eine Solofahrt, das ist doch ziemlich geil! Ich muss bei so was immer daran denken, wie es damals 05/06 gewesen ist, als ich angefangen habe alleine den Taunus zu erkunden. Ausserdem musst du nie einem hinterher kriechen und umgekehrt hält dich auch niemand auf. Statt Dessen kannst du immer schön stur dein eigenes Tempo fahren. Übrigens bin ich gestern ziemlich ähnlichen Weg gefahren: Ffm, AK, West, Lips, Fuxi, kF, Reichi, Fuxi, Dicker Baum, HT³ und zurück nach FFm. 56Km und 1160Hm; Dafür war ich dann aber im Anschluss sehr platt aber glücklich 

Euch allen wünsche ich: GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE!

E.

p. s. @Jatzi: wenn du wüsstest, was ich alles mitmachen muss...


----------



## Heimatloser (19. Mai 2011)

Moin moin, Was ist denn GC? War das die Riesentruppe die gestern unterwegs war? Ca. 20 Leute?


----------



## TRB (19. Mai 2011)

hat morgen jemand urlaub und fÃ¤hrt tagsÃ¼ber. wollte morgen so gegen 11 starten

@marko: muÃ fÃ¼r heute abend leider absagen. freundin ist doch nicht beruflich unterwegs somit ist mein freigang heute abend leider gestrichen ;-)


----------



## wartool (19. Mai 2011)

uiuiui die gute Frau muss aber immer besonders lieb zu Dir sein Trb ;-P

Möchte morgen um 12 Feierabend machen und dann ne Runde drehen... ob das allerdings Wirklichkeit wird steht noch in den Sternen.... 
evtl passts ja.. dann rufe ich Dich dann an.


----------



## erbchen (19. Mai 2011)

Hi Chris,

sind die Bikes wieder da?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## TRB (19. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> MÃ¶chte morgen um 12 Feierabend machen und dann ne Runde drehen... ob das allerdings Wirklichkeit wird steht noch in den Sternen....
> evtl passts ja.. dann rufe ich Dich dann an.



sehr schÃ¶n,dann halte ich mich mal so gut es geht zurÃ¼ck bis 12 und warte auf deine antwort. so arg viel spÃ¤ter wollte ich es allerdings an meinem ehrentag nicht werden lassen da auch meine bessere hÃ¤lfte frÃ¼her feierabend macht und ich feiern will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (19. Mai 2011)

nee.. aber ich habe ein anderes zum fahren....




erbchen schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> sind die Bikes wieder da?
> 
> Gruß Daniel


----------



## Heimatloser (19. Mai 2011)

So, nehme mal an, dass mit GC go crazy gemeint ist. Wird dann wohl gestern die Truppe gewesen sein, die mir 2x nähe Altkönig begegnet ist.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## F.Zoller (19. Mai 2011)

naja vielleicht auch besser so das ich heut nicht fahre, nicht das die bremse auf dem berg den geist aufgibt : D


----------



## Marko S (19. Mai 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Mittwoch geht bei mir leider nicht.
> Ich werde Donnerstag fahren, wer mit will kann sich melden und ich komme dann um 18:00 Uhr in Hohemark vorbei.
> 
> Gruß
> Marko



Ich fahr dann mal nach Wetterlage und komme nicht in Hohemark vorbei.


----------



## Rampe (19. Mai 2011)

Heimatloser schrieb:


> So, nehme mal an, dass mit GC go crazy gemeint ist. Wird dann wohl gestern die Truppe gewesen sein, die mir 2x nähe Altkönig begegnet ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Bingo!, guckst du hier: http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/index.php


----------



## Heimatloser (20. Mai 2011)

Perfekt. Danke Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (20. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Herr TRB 

Och ich hier bald abhauen kann weiss ich nnoch nicht.. hoffe aber stark drauf.. dann muss ich erstmal was futtern und melde mich dann gegebenenfalls bei Dir


----------



## F.Zoller (20. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute : )


----------



## Marko S (20. Mai 2011)

He TRB von mir auch alles Gute.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## DerTitan (20. Mai 2011)

gratz zum Geburtstag;-)

ich starte morgen früh zwischen 10 und 11 für eine runde rund um und über den feldberg. Falls wer mit will kurz hier melden !


----------



## TRB (21. Mai 2011)

erstmal vielen lieben dank fÃ¼r die glÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsche!

rund um und Ã¼ber den feldberg bin ich heute auch. zum schluss wars sandplacken,groÃer feldberg,x-trail,reichenbach,kleiner feldi,fuchstanz,altkÃ¶nig bis zum osthang und von dort aus runter in richtung niederursel und ab da in die bahn bis zur holzhausenstr.


----------



## DerTitan (22. Mai 2011)

Gestern beim radeln rund um die saalburg und feldberg ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Zahl der MTB Fahrer im Vergleich zum Vorjahr deutlich gestiegen ist. Kommt nur mir das so vor ? Möchte gar nicht wissen wie das heute ist .....


----------



## karsten13 (22. Mai 2011)

Wünsche allen Vinschgau-Urlaubern viel Spaß! 
Und kommt heil wieder ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Jatzi (23. Mai 2011)

Tag, wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch (25.006.11) aus? plant jemand ne Runde zu drehen? Wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich gerne mitfahren.
Oder alle schon in Urlaub? 

Gruß


----------



## Xah88 (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich dreh ne Runde....


----------



## Everstyle (24. Mai 2011)

M0in,

ich plane morgen zu fahren. Die Parameter sind wie immer:


Everstyle schrieb:


> Start: HM
> Uhrzeit: 1800
> Strecke: ~33Km
> HM: ~950Hm
> ...



Ich starte bereits in FFm gegen 1650, wer mitkommen möchte, bitte melden. Ich plane dem Feldi, sowie dem Herzberg einen Besuch abzustatten. Es wird diesmal mehr Strecke und weniger Trails gefahren. Ich hoffe, dass wir gegen 2045 zurück an der HM sind. Zur Sicherheit nehme ich meine Lampe mit.

Falls ich etwas vergessen habe, einfach fragen.

E.style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (24. Mai 2011)

dabei,wie immer hinzus mit der bahn um 17:58 uhr und heimwÃ¤rts dann per rad!


----------



## Xah88 (24. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> Es wird diesmal mehr Strecke und weniger Trails gefahren.
> E.style


 
Wieso Wieso Wiesooooooooo?   

Dann streicht mich von der Liste, ich fahr dann die Downhill + Viktoria/Reichenbacher....

Trotzdem viel Spaß euch !


----------



## F.Zoller (24. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr am Donnerstag, wär cool wenn noch jemand mitkommt.


----------



## Everstyle (24. Mai 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> ...ich fahr dann die Downhill + Viktoria/Reichenbacher....


Genau das wollte ich vermeiden, nämlich zu oft die gleichen Wege benutzen. Und damit du mich nicht falsch verstehst, ich werde einfach andere Trails fahren, die aber eben nicht so schön lang sind, von daher mehr Strecke im Verhältnis.


----------



## Marko S (24. Mai 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> Ich fahr am Donnerstag, wär cool wenn noch jemand mitkommt.



Wenn es keine Gewitter gibt werde ich mitkommen.
Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf die Gegend um den Zacken bin ich schon länger nicht gefahren. 
Werde die nächsten Wochen meist Di oder Do fahren, der Mittwoch ist bereits verplant.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Jatzi (25. Mai 2011)

ich komme mit, bin so um 1800 am HM. 

Und so wie es aussieht spielt das Wetter auch mit 

http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-2980-12/wetter-oberursel/wetterbericht-aktuell.html


----------



## Xah88 (25. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich vermeiden, nämlich zu oft die gleichen Wege benutzen. Und damit du mich nicht falsch verstehst, ich werde einfach andere Trails fahren, die aber eben nicht so schön lang sind, von daher mehr Strecke im Verhältnis.


 
Achso, dann habe ich das missverstanden -> werde mit von der Partie sein


----------



## HelixBonus (25. Mai 2011)

Bin mit _B_ heute auch gegen 18 Uhr an der Hohemark.

Geplant sind 2 1/2 bis 3 H, Geschwindigkeit HT Tempo Level 2-3, keine größeren Pausen. 

Wer sich anschließen möchte ist gerne willkommen.


----------



## Xah88 (25. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich vermeiden, nämlich zu oft die gleichen Wege benutzen. Und damit du mich nicht falsch verstehst, ich werde einfach andere Trails fahren, die aber eben nicht so schön lang sind, von daher mehr Strecke im Verhältnis.


 
Wollen/ Können wir die Downhill vielleicht trotzdem mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.Zoller (25. Mai 2011)

@marko ich kenn nicht so viele gute strecken aus dem kopf heraus, deswegen wärs cool wenn du oder jemand anderes die strecke wählen würdet : )
müsste ich die route wählen, würde ich auf den feldberg und dann auf so einen anderen berg mit k fahren und von dort wieder zur HM


----------



## Xah88 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich kann jetzt schon von Arbeit reinhauen und werde daher schon gg 16:30-17:00 Uhr losfahren....bin also 18 Uhr doch nicht dabei....vllt sieht man sich ja und ansonsten: Bis demnächst !


----------



## erbchen (25. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich würde gerne morgen Abend (Do.) fahren oder am Freitag Vormittag.

Interessenten bitte melden!!!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Marko S (25. Mai 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> @marko ich kenn nicht so viele gute strecken aus dem kopf heraus, deswegen wärs cool wenn du oder jemand anderes die strecke wählen würdet : )
> müsste ich die route wählen, würde ich auf den feldberg und dann auf so einen anderen berg mit k fahren und von dort wieder zur HM



Da mach dir mal keine Gedanken, dass mach ich dann schon.
Das Wetter muss Morgen (Do) halt passen und zur Zeit sind ja Gewitter angesagt.
Die Entscheidung ob ich fahre wird morgen Nachmittag getroffen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## TRB (26. Mai 2011)

mir brennen die oberschenkel von gestern ganz schÃ¶n,aber die gefÃ¼hrte tour von eversteil war wie immer ein traum!

von daher "foul ist wenn der schiri pfeift" ;-)


----------



## Everstyle (26. Mai 2011)

Tsja, damit hast du aber keine Möglichkeit mehr hier in FFm deiner Mannschaft beim Fussballspielen zuzuschauen 

Tour war gut, meine Beine fühlen sich ebenfalls müde an, jedoch nicht so sehr wie zu Beginn im April, das find ich gut. Ebenso die Athomspähre beim Sonnenuntergang am Herzberg  

Bis demnächst

E.verstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.Zoller (26. Mai 2011)

Mit marko, erbchen und mir wären wir dann zu dritt : )
ich fahr dann wieder um 15.30 los und bin dann bis 18 uhr da


----------



## F.Zoller (26. Mai 2011)

mann mann mann was für ein stress: heut morgen ein platten bekommen und jetzt nach hause gerannt und gleich gehts dann weiter zum fahrradladen, wegen meinem schaltauge 
na dann bis gleich vielleicht fahr ich dann doch nicht mit dem fahrrad zum feldi.. mal schaun : D *edit: ich komm auf jeden fall aber dann halt mit dem zug : )*
aber ihr kommt doch oder, die paar wolken ... : P


----------



## wartool (26. Mai 2011)

also hier in Schwanheim regnets leicht...


----------



## Marko S (26. Mai 2011)

Laut Regenradar ist das Regenband bereits durch, sollte also nicht weiter regnen und Gewitter wird es auch nicht geben.
Bis 18:00 Uhr

Marko


----------



## F.Zoller (26. Mai 2011)

ich fahr jetzt gleich los : )


----------



## erbchen (26. Mai 2011)

Hi,

bin auch unterwegs!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## TRB (26. Mai 2011)

ich werd morgen mittag so zwischen 4 und halb 5 ne runde drehen.

mal ne frage, hätte hier jemand eventuell interesse mitzufahren:

http://www.ulptours.de/index.php?id=362


----------



## F.Zoller (27. Mai 2011)

ja danke für die tolle tour und bis zum nächsten mal vielleicht : )


----------



## TRB (28. Mai 2011)

so ich dreh morgen früh so ab 11 uhr ne runde


----------



## Xah88 (30. Mai 2011)

Erbchen & Ich drehen drehen ab 17 / 17.30 Uhr ne Runde ab Hohemark...wer mitkommen mag, kann sich gerne via PN melden und bekommt meine Mobilnummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (30. Mai 2011)

17:30 könnte ich schaffen, wird aber sportlich ;-) Komme dann HM wenn ihr nicht mehr da seid fahre ich alleine


----------



## Xah88 (30. Mai 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> 17:30 könnte ich schaffen, wird aber sportlich ;-) Komme dann HM wenn ihr nicht mehr da seid fahre ich alleine


 
nur Vorwarnung: meine Trainingsrunde wird heute die Downhill und im Anschluss Viktoria oder Reichenbacher zurück zur Hohemark.Aufwärts langweilige Waldautobahn zum warm werden. Also eher Abfahrtsorientiert...Nicht, dass das nicht deinen Geschmack trifft....


----------



## erbchen (30. Mai 2011)

Ich bin 17.15 da.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## TRB (30. Mai 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> nur Vorwarnung: meine Trainingsrunde wird heute die Downhill und im Anschluss Viktoria oder Reichenbacher zurÃ¼ck zur Hohemark.AufwÃ¤rts langweilige Waldautobahn zum warm werden. Also eher Abfahrtsorientiert...Nicht, dass das nicht deinen Geschmack trifft....



du fÃ¤hrst ja immer das gleiche ;-) 

ich bin gestern nochmal den awb-mittwoch abgefahren,was so viel heiÃt wie feldberg, x-trail, sandplacken, trail zur saalburg runter, herzberg und dann den trail am herzberg runter zur hohemark. 

wie heiÃen denn die ganzen trails jetzt???


----------



## DerTitan (30. Mai 2011)

egal was wir fahren...es wird kuschelig warm ;-)


----------



## Jatzi (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo, meine wenigkeit versucht am Mi. zu fahren, denke so 1800 am HM. Ich hoffe nur, ich kann mich vor dem Feiertag pünktlich abseilen. Ausser dem habe ich ein kleines Prob mit der Bremse, das ich lösen müsste. Aber wie war noch mal das Sprichwort? wer bremst verliert also .

Gruß

PS: ihr weicheier, die Fahrt letzte Woche am Mi. war doch ein Spaziergang  Allerding ein schöner, beim Sonnenuntergang gel 

Gruß


----------



## TRB (30. Mai 2011)

@ marko und alle donnerstagsfahrer: fahrt ihr an christi himmelfahrt? ich kann diese woche mittwoch nicht und wollte mal fragen ob sich hier abends wer an der hohemark trifft?


----------



## erbchen (30. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich würe gerne Do. tagsüber ne Tour machen. Allerdings mal nicht im Taunus. GPS-Tracks hätte ich noch 2... . 

Mir fehlen nur noch Mitfahrer. 

Ich würde mich freun wenns sich 3-5 finden!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## TRB (30. Mai 2011)

was heißt nicht im taunus? wo solls hingehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (30. Mai 2011)

Hahnenkamm, Winterstein... (Tracks vorhanden)

Fahr aber auch woanders hin...


----------



## erbchen (30. Mai 2011)

Hier hab ich auch noch was:

http://www.mtb-pfalz.de/

Gruß Daniel


----------



## TRB (30. Mai 2011)

hm, nee, also winterstein war ich erst vor gut 4 wochen und die anfahrt bis dahin ist mehr oder weniger echt boring. da hab ich donnerstag nich so viel lust drauf. ich bleib dann eher in näheren gefilden denke ich...


----------



## wartool (30. Mai 2011)

ich werde am Donnerstag seehr wahrscheinlich mein neues schweeere Gerät in Stromberg einweihen...

ist jemand von Euch auch dort?


----------



## Xah88 (30. Mai 2011)

mein Steißbein ist aua, weil der Titan mich so gejagt hat ....


----------



## Claudy (30. Mai 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> mein Steißbein ist aua, weil der Titan mich so gejagt hat ....




Jetzt siehst du mal, wie das ist .

...trotzdem gute Besserung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (31. Mai 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


> Jetzt siehst du mal, wie das ist .
> 
> ...trotzdem gute Besserung...


 
Naja, das mit dem jagen war ja eher scherzhaft gemeint...trotzdem kann ich mich heute nicht bücken; ich gehe immer in die hocke xD...

Danke für die gute Besserung


----------



## Everstyle (31. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> hm, nee, also winterstein war ich erst vor gut 4 wochen und die anfahrt bis dahin ist mehr oder weniger echt boring...


Tstststststs... dich nehme ich noch wo mit!

Plane ebenfalls am Mi um 1800 an der HM zu sein. Hab auch schon eine Strecke im Sinn...

Gruß 

Everstyle


----------



## TRB (31. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Tstststststs... dich nehme ich noch wo mit!



ich kann mich da noch an die gleichen worte meines damaligen mitfahrers erinnern ;-) . der limestrail dort ist wirklich genial aber die fahrt bis nach winterstein ist doch mal wirklich boring...


----------



## DerTitan (31. Mai 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Naja, das mit dem jagen war ja eher scherzhaft gemeint...trotzdem kann ich mich heute nicht bücken; ich gehe immer in die hocke xD...
> 
> Danke für die gute Besserung


 
Ich bin daran völlig unschuldig  Hatte mich aber echt erschrocken, da du wüste übern Lenker gegangen bist. Aber next Woche wirst du wieder fit sein, Prellungen gehen bei Deinem jugendlichem Körper schnell wieder weg

Morgen Abend kann ich nicht, da ich Donnerstag ne große Tour ab Niedernhausen mit nem Kumpel plane. @Erbchen: Wir starten wohl eher etwas später, mit 17-18 Uhr zurück in FFM ist unrealistisch

*@all: Wer ist Samstag unterwegs ?* Nach den Touren kann man ja jetzt sogar nen (alkfreies) Bierchen an der HM zischen, der TaunusInfopoint sieht ganz gemütlich aus


----------



## Xah88 (31. Mai 2011)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Ich bin daran völlig unschuldig  Hatte mich aber echt erschrocken, da du wüste übern Lenker gegangen bist. Aber next Woche wirst du wieder fit sein, Prellungen gehen bei Deinem jugendlichem Körper schnell wieder weg


 
Ich hätte es zu gerne mal aus deiner Perspektive gesehen...weiß hinterher immer nie genau, was passiert ist...
Mein Steißbein schaut aber megaböse aus. Volle Möhre rot; angeschwollen und bei der kleinsten Berührung könnte ich gegen die Decke springen; da lag also wohl doch nen Stein an der Stelle...Ein Glück bin ich Bauch-/Seitenschläfer...

[/quote]

Echt ? war da noch nie drin...das muss man sich mal vornehmen ! Die Kletterwand ist spitze ! 

Viel Spaß euch morgen (der Boden wird nach dem heutigen Regen genial sein)...


----------



## TRB (31. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ich werde am Donnerstag seehr wahrscheinlich mein neues schweeere GerÃ¤t in Stromberg einweihen...
> 
> ist jemand von Euch auch dort?


was wie wo neues gerÃ¤t???  einzelheiten bitte


----------



## TRB (31. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ich werde am Donnerstag seehr wahrscheinlich mein neues schweeere GerÃÂ¤t in Stromberg einweihen...
> 
> ist jemand von Euch auch dort?


was wie wo neues gerÃÂ¤t???  einzelheiten bitte


----------



## Jatzi (31. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Tstststststs... dich nehme ich noch wo mit!
> 
> Plane ebenfalls am Mi um 1800 an der HM zu sein. Hab auch schon eine Strecke im Sinn...
> 
> ...



wie fexibel bist Du, was die Uhrzeit angeht? ich hoffe stark so gegen 1600 von der Arbeit abzuhauen. Wenn es klappt, wäre ich vielleicht ne Stunde früher am HM. So hätten wir länger Tageslich. Ausser dem soll zimlich wolkig werden (früher dunkel). Regenwarscheinlichkein von 39%.

Wenn es nicht geht ist 1800 auch ok

Gruß


----------



## F.Zoller (31. Mai 2011)

@erbchen ich hätte lust mitzukommen : ) weiß aber nicht ob ich kann, weil ich vielleicht beim abbau von so ner vereinsveranstaltung helfen muss, ich sag aber noch bescheid, morgens helf ich beim aufbau bis 10 oder so.
Wann wolltest du denn los ? Fährst du mit dem Fahrrad hin ? Wenn mit dem Auto könntest du mich dann mitnehmen ? : )


----------



## wartool (31. Mai 2011)

@TRB

bis nach meinem Urlaub ist es mit 2ply Reifen und 17,7 Kilo nicht tourentauglich..

habe es eben in Koblenz abgeholt und das AM zurückgebracht 

jetzt warte ich auf die neuen Teile dafür :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (31. Mai 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> ich kann mich da noch an die gleichen worte meines damaligen mitfahrers erinnern ;-) . der limestrail dort ist wirklich genial aber die fahrt bis nach winterstein ist doch mal wirklich boring...


Du meinst wohl die Interpretation der Worte deines Mitfahrers... "...ich weiss ja, die Anfahrt zum Winterstein zieht sich ja wie ein Kaugummi, aber es lohnt sich!" 

Ich fahre morgen wie immer gegen 1655 bei mir auf der Ecke los, d. h. ich wäre am Stockborn gegen 1707-1712; Wir können uns dort treffen. Früher geht bei mir nicht...



Xah88 schrieb:


> ...weiß hinterher immer nie genau, was passiert  ist...


Das klingt ja wie nach einer pubertierenden 16jährigen mit einem Filmriss sowie üblen Kater am Tag danach, die auf der Party des 18jährigen Freundes gewesen ist und sich nur dunkel an die Geschehnisse der letzten Nach erinnert. Würde dir jetzt den Tip geben: Finger weg vom  Al-c-o-lol... muahahaha...sorry, konnte grad nicht anders


----------



## Xah88 (31. Mai 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Das klingt ja wie nach einer pubertierenden 16jährigen mit einem Filmriss sowie üblen Kater am Tag danach, die auf der Party des 18jährigen Freundes gewesen ist und sich nur dunkel an die Geschehnisse der letzten Nach erinnert. Würde dir jetzt den Tip geben: Finger weg vom  Al-c-o-lol... muahahaha...sorry, konnte grad nicht anders



Haha, ne das ist voll das Problem...ich weiß den Anfang und wo ich gelandet bin...aber an den Sturz selbst kann ich mich irgendwie nie so richtig errinnern...also geht mir immer so, nicht nur diesmal....

Obwohl, jetzt wo du es sagst  sonst trinke ich immer ein radler und gestern habe ich keins getrunken...da lag wohl der fehler ^^....

Viel Spaß euch morgen, ich kuriere meine Ars** aus xD


----------



## Jatzi (1. Juni 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen wie immer gegen 1655 bei mir auf der Ecke los, d. h. ich wäre am Stockborn gegen 1707-1712; Wir können uns dort treffen. Früher geht bei mir nicht...



sorry Everstyle bei mir wird es erst 1800 am HM. Leider klappt es nicht mit dem "früher gehen"

bis später


----------



## Everstyle (1. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, bis später an der HM!


----------



## TRB (1. Juni 2011)

was ist denn jetzt morgen?


----------



## Everstyle (1. Juni 2011)

Taunusglühen... sehr geil!!! Mehr gibt es von Heute nicht zu berichten...


----------



## F.Zoller (1. Juni 2011)

ja hab den untergang aus dem auto verfolgen können, sehr schön 
und wegen morgen donnerstag, ich glaub ich lass das mal mit dem fahren, es kommt jetzt noch zwei veranstaltungen dazu die ich absagen müsste. naja generell find ich die aktion cool und vielleicht passt ja dann morgen doch aber erstmal nein : (
achja ich hab neue bremsen : )


----------



## Marko S (2. Juni 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> achja ich hab neue bremsen : )



Na dann darfst du auch wieder in den Taunus, mit so einem Kabelbinder zwischen den Fingern ist ja auch schlecht.
Aber vorher Rad putzen, dann läuft das Pferdchen auch wieder 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## F.Zoller (2. Juni 2011)

@marko xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (2. Juni 2011)

geile tour heute, bin noch immer ganz happy. 
emminghaushütte, weiße mauer, fuchstanz, windeck, reichenbachtrail, fuchstanz, hometrail, bogenschißeplatz, hohemark.

auf der einen seite was für die beine, auf der anderen seite schöne und anspruchsvolle trails. bikerherz was willst du mehr.


----------



## DerTitan (4. Juni 2011)

tolle mtb freundliche lektüre findet man im taunusinfopoint...toll welche wege uns schmackhaft gemacht werden sollen...


----------



## F.Zoller (4. Juni 2011)

habs geputzt und jetzt dadurch bestimmt 100 g weniger : D


----------



## F.Zoller (6. Juni 2011)

mmh ich hab heut nix zu tun hat jemand lust 18 uhr feldberg ? 
und jetzt eine wichtigere sache: 
Kann mich jemand nach Willingen mitnehmen ? : ))


----------



## tillykoi (6. Juni 2011)

nach mehr als drei Wochen kommt mein Bike bzw. der Dämpfer
 am Mittwoch (hoffentlich) wieder aus der Wartung! .. 

Kann Übermorgen leider noch nicht beim AWB mitfahren .. 

Aber überlege mir am Donnerstag ein Tour zu starten!? ..
bei Interesse einfach anschreiben .. 
Hatte an ca. 50km & ein zeitiges Heimkommen (sollte so um 20 Uhr enden) gedacht! Nach dem Motto "fit für Sonntag" 

Beste Grüße in die Runde


----------



## F.Zoller (6. Juni 2011)

wenn mich jemand mitnimmt ich kann dem dann auch ein bischen geld geben und en kuchen backen oder so : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (6. Juni 2011)

Wann willst du denn hin?


----------



## F.Zoller (7. Juni 2011)

so lange wie möglich : ) am interessantesten ist samstag bis montag : ) ich hab am montag auch keine schule 
das short track rennen hört sich ganz interessant an, aber da müsste ich erstmal die strecke sehen


----------



## Xah88 (8. Juni 2011)

Biked heute wer? Falls jemand auch den noch feuchten Boden ausnutzen will, kann er mich per PN anschreiben...


----------



## Everstyle (13. Juni 2011)

Servus,

eigentlich wollte ich am Mi fahren, doch für den Tag wird Gewitter  vorhergesagt. Von daher plane ich jetzt morgen zu fahren. Allerdings ist  auch für morgen ein wechselhaftes Wetter vorhergesagt, darum werde ich  erst ein Mal das Wetter beobachten, dann entscheiden. 

Fahren wollte ich eine übliche AWB-Runde, d. h. ein paar Trails, ein  paar WABs usw. Start wird aber etwas früher sein, ich schätze so gegen  1700 an der HM. Jemand Interesse???

Everestyle


----------



## tillykoi (13. Juni 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ..., ich schätze so gegen  1700 an der HM. Jemand Interesse???
> 
> Everestyle



Hier! ich!  Und falls Du auch schon aus FFM hoch radelst, dann würde ich mich im Niddapark an der Eisenbahnunterführung anschließen. 
Bleibt nur die Frage, zu welcher Uhrzeit 

Beste Grüße Till


----------



## Xah88 (13. Juni 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Fahren wollte ich eine übliche AWB-Runde, d. h. ein paar Trails, ein  paar WABs usw. Start wird aber etwas früher sein, ich schätze so gegen  1700 an der HM. Jemand Interesse???
> 
> Everestyle



Jop, ich wäre auch sehr gerne dabei, aber es ist volle Möhre Regen angesagt. 
Sollte Dienstag flach fallen, wäre ich auch Mittwoch dabei 

Grüße


----------



## Bergziege. (14. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen,

habe diese Woche von 10 bis 16 Uhr Zeit.
Jemand hier mit Tagesfreizeit.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Everstyle (14. Juni 2011)

Also, so wie ich es sehe, hat es sich über dem Taunus mittlerweile ausgeregnet, von daher werde ich mich gleich auf die Socken machen.

@tillykoi: Eisenbahnunterführung : ca. 1600
@xha88: wir werden auch heute sicherlich mehr WAB und weniger TR fahren...

E.


----------



## TRB (14. Juni 2011)

MÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤dels,
eine woche ist genug urlaub,ich will zurÃ¼ck aufs bike. fÃ¤hrt jemand morgen abend von der hohemark aus ab 18 uhr? 

heute kann ich blÃ¶derweise nicht


----------



## Xah88 (14. Juni 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also, so wie ich es sehe, hat es sich über dem Taunus mittlerweile ausgeregnet, von daher werde ich mich gleich auf die Socken machen.
> 
> @tillykoi: Eisenbahnunterführung : ca. 1600
> @xha88: wir werden auch heute sicherlich mehr WAB und weniger TR fahren...
> ...



Okay, dann werde ich meine eigene runde drehen...viel Spaß euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.Zoller (14. Juni 2011)

@Bergziege
Ich hab am Donnerstag frei, um 11 uhr würde mir passen : ) oder halt die gewohnten 18 uhr, mir egal : )

Ich hab es übrigens noch nach Willingen geschaft : ))


----------



## wartool (14. Juni 2011)

Hey Leuts.. 

wollte Euch nur mal etwas sensibiliseren... bevor ihr unübersichtliche, aber "bekannte" Trails (besonders rund um den AK) zügigst abfahrt.. schaut sie Euch bissl genauer an. Habe heute mindestens 20 Min (bergauf) schiebend verbracht und geschätzte 40-50 Bäumchen, Stockhaufen an unübersichtlich Stellen, etc. entfernt.
Irgendeiner hat sich da richtig Arbeit gemacht.. naja.. hochzus war mir eh nach schieben ;-)

also.. immer Augen offen halten!


----------



## TRB (14. Juni 2011)

was ist denn jetzt morgen? keiner dabei???


----------



## Bergziege. (15. Juni 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> @Bergziege
> Ich hab am Donnerstag frei, um 11 uhr würde mir passen : ) oder halt die gewohnten 18 uhr, mir egal : )
> 
> Ich hab es übrigens noch nach Willingen geschaft : ))



Ich werde leider jetzt am Donnerstag doch ganztags arbeiten. Freitags auch.
Geht also leider nicht. 
Sieht so aus, als das Du in Willingen Dein Spaß hattest.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## tillykoi (15. Juni 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ... von daher werde ich mich gleich auf die Socken machen.
> 
> @tillykoi: Eisenbahnunterführung : ca. 1600 ...



16:00 Uhr Niddapark .. 16:45 Uhr _Emminghaus_- _Hütte .. 
& dann folgte nur noch eine unfassbar geile Tour mit ca. 1700hm 
& richtig tollten Abfahrten, einen tollen Blick aus allen Himmelsrichtungen
auf den Feldberg & der ein oder anderen Steigung für die Beine!

So eine Tour gerne wieder! 

Beste Grüße 
 _


----------



## F.Zoller (15. Juni 2011)

ja willingen war super : )

hat denn noch jemand anderes am Donnerstag zeit ?


----------



## Everstyle (15. Juni 2011)

tillykoi schrieb:


> ..._mit ca. 1700hm_...


 Das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, ich komme nämlich nur auf 1450Hm/70Km. Freut mich jedenfalls, dass es dir Spaß gemacht hat. Ich fand sie auch super, allerdings bin ich heute immer noch ziemlich platt von der Tour. Naja, jetzt mache ich erst ein Mal ne Woche Pause, von daher...


----------



## Everstyle (15. Juni 2011)

p. s. gestern alles richtig gemacht! Denn, im Moment kommt so eeeeeiniges an Wasser über dem Taunus runter! Viel Spaß all denen, die noch gleich starten. 

UPDATE

p. s. s. jetzt sieht alles wieder normal aus, die Sonne ist draussen!


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. gestern alles richtig gemacht! Denn, im Moment kommt so eeeeeiniges an Wasser über dem Taunus runter! Viel Spaß all denen, die noch gleich starten.
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> p. s. s. jetzt sieht alles wieder normal aus, die Sonne ist draussen!



Mich hats genau vor der Abfahrt mit Regen erwischt, sodass die Trails richtig nass waren ...
ABER irgendwie machts auch Spaß voller Schlammflecken durch Oberursel nach Hause zu rollen
Greetz

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillykoi (15. Juni 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...  Das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, ich komme nämlich nur auf 1450Hm/70Km ....



für jene unter Euch, die's noch kennen! An der Stelle kann mit gutem Gewissen nach einem "Uhrenvergleich"
 à la "Parker Lewis Can't Lose" verlangen! .. 
Minimale Höhe 90,02m  |   Maximale Höhe 696,61m   |   Überwundene Höhen +/- absolut 3.387,69m
Überwundene Höhen Bergauf 1.704,42m über eine Strecke von 32,576km
Überwundene Höhen Bergab -1.683,27m über eine Strecke von 25,981km
... 
ps. wie heißt nochmal dieses Teilstück hinterm REWE ??? mit einer mittleren Steigung von 18% .. finde, dass wir mehr davon fahren können


----------



## karsten13 (16. Juni 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> hat denn noch jemand anderes am Donnerstag zeit ?



ja, theoretisch möchte ich heute 18:00 an der Hohemark starten. Allerdings nicht, wenn die Wettervorhersage eintrifft 

Wenn ich fahre, sag ich hier bis 16:00 Bescheid.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juni 2011)

tillykoi schrieb:


> für jene unter Euch, die's noch kennen! An der Stelle kann mit gutem Gewissen nach einem "Uhrenvergleich"
> à la "Parker Lewis Can't Lose" verlangen! ..
> Minimale Höhe 90,02m  |   Maximale Höhe 696,61m   |   Überwundene Höhen +/- absolut 3.387,69m
> Überwundene Höhen Bergauf 1.704,42m über eine Strecke von 32,576km
> ...


 Parker Lewis...

Also, wir haben beide Recht. Schau dir mal die Diskussion hier an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206597&page=18

Kurzgefasst: mein HAC4 nimmt bei der Ermittlung der Summe der Höhenunterschiede eine Glättung vor, d. h. erst ab einer Differenz von 5m wir der Wert als Höhenunterschied aufaddiert. 

@Xha: Schlamflecken hatte ich auch; Konnte einer riesen Pfütze nicht ausweichen, sah auch lustig aus!


----------



## F.Zoller (16. Juni 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ja, theoretisch möchte ich heute 18:00 an der Hohemark starten. Allerdings nicht, wenn die Wettervorhersage eintrifft
> 
> Wenn ich fahre, sag ich hier bis 16:00 Bescheid.
> 
> ...




ok dann fahr ich heute ne runde für mich irgendwohin


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juni 2011)

LOL, Karstens Avatar schafft den internationalen Durchbruch!!!







 Guckst du hier: http://www.businessinsider.com/mckinsey-unemployment-nightmare-report-2011-6

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. irgendwie hat das Forum mich nicht mehr lieb, und die Posts werden mit seltsamen E-Icons versehen... *strange*


----------



## Xah88 (16. Juni 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> LOL, Karstens Avatar schafft den internationalen Durchbruch!!!
> 
> Guckst du hier: http://www.businessinsider.com/mckinsey-unemployment-nightmare-report-2011-6
> 
> ...



Haha, das war er selbst oder hast du nicht von dem Angriff auf die Homepage der GVU gehört ^^...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (16. Juni 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> LOL, Karstens Avatar schafft den internationalen Durchbruch!!!



Huch 

Nö. Die haben das Bild ja auch nur geklaut. Das Original kommt hierher:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Fear-Blank-Planet-Porcupine-Tree/dp/B000O5B5FK/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1308255103&sr=1-1"]Porcupine Tree: Fear Of A Blank Planet[/ame].

@Felix: Wäre gerne heute gefahren, hatte aber keine Lust auf Schwimmen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## F.Zoller (16. Juni 2011)

ich dachte immer des wär sein sohn oder ist das nur ein bild aus dem internet ?

edit: ah ok : D 

ja kein problem : ) ich war dann laufen über 2 stunden : )) wollt mein fahrrad dann auch nicht schmutzig macchen und mit den bäumen im taununs wär das dann auch gefährlich geweorden 

lg Felix


----------



## karsten13 (16. Juni 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> ich dachte immer des wär sein sohn


----------



## wartool (16. Juni 2011)

rofl.. der arme Karsten.. ich glaube.. demnächst wird er noch als Opa abgestempelt *hrrhrr*


----------



## Xah88 (16. Juni 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> ich dachte immer des wär sein sohn oder ist das nur ein bild aus dem internet ?





karsten13 schrieb:


>



Zu Geil, ich pack mich weg


----------



## Everstyle (17. Juni 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Nö. Die haben das Bild ja auch nur geklaut...


Ach was, Carsten ist in Wirklichkeit ein ehemaliger dänischer Segelprofi. Das Foto ist damals nachts bei Vollmond auf seinem Segeltörn nach Oulu entstanden (daher auch der blaue Stich im Bild). Er hat sich aber irgendwann in die Main-Rhein Region abgesetzt, weil ihm eine schwere Meereswasserallergie diagnostiziert wurde, die lediglich durch das Einatmen frischer Waldluft therapiert werden kann. Von daher, kein Wunder, dass er wie ein Verrückter ständig mit dem RR/MTB im Taunus unterwegs ist.


----------



## TRB (20. Juni 2011)

Der Juni ist echt fürn Arsch, **** Wetter


----------



## Rampe (20. Juni 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> Der Juni ist echt fürn Arsch, **** Wetter



Ich könnte es nicht schöner ausdrücken.


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Juni 2011)

Nich immer so negativ. Ich finde es wunderschön, aber mein Bike ist mal wieder "inne Werkstatt"


----------



## karsten13 (20. Juni 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Nich immer so negativ. Ich finde es wunderschön, aber mein Bike ist mal wieder "inne Werkstatt"



ich fands am Samstag auf'm Feldi auch wunderschön 







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (21. Juni 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> Der Juni ist echt fürn Arsch, **** Wetter


Ehmmm... der EURO geht grad unter, ich frage mich, was ziehe ich an?!?

Und das Wetter? Hey yo, dafür waren April und Mai einfach nur phänomenal!!! Ein Blick in die Wetterstatistik aus Friedberg/Hessen sagt: Regenmenge April 2011: 23,84/m², Durschnitt 41,0l/m², Mai 2011: 19,44l/m², Durschnitt 55,0l/m² (schaust du hier: http://wetter61169.de/wetterstatistik/index.php). Ausserdem, die Bauern freuts!


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Juni 2011)

Weiterer Nebeneffekt des Wetters: Man dürfte sich jetzt im Taunus kuschelig einsam fühlen


----------



## tillykoi (21. Juni 2011)

Findet denn morgen trotz des Wetters bzw. der Vorhersage ein AWB statt?? .. 
ich würde prinzipiell fahren! 

Außerdem soll die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit im Laufe des Tages abnehmen ..


----------



## wartool (21. Juni 2011)

hat am Donnerstag jemand Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde?
Will mein Radl endlich mal im (vorläufigen) Endzustand testen


----------



## tillykoi (21. Juni 2011)

@ wartool: startest du am Steinbacherbahnhof? & an welche Uhrzeit hast du gedacht?


----------



## wartool (22. Juni 2011)

@till

ich würde sehr wahrscheinlich so gegen 11 Uhr aufbrechen... und ja.. ich komme aus Steinbach


----------



## F.Zoller (22. Juni 2011)

hier donnerts gewaltig und das kommt nicht aus dem bad ^^ 
werde warscheinlich die nächsten wochen erstmal nicht von der partie sein
euch allen auch schöne ferien ; )

höchstens am do, von wann bis wann wollt ihr am feldberg fahren ?


----------



## Bergziege. (22. Juni 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> hat am Donnerstag jemand Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde?
> Will mein Radl endlich mal im (vorläufigen) Endzustand testen



Ich habe auch Lust.
Bitte Startzeit und Ort etwas konkreter angeben.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## tillykoi (22. Juni 2011)

wenn es bei *11:00Uhr am Steinbacher Bahnhof* (???) bleibt, 
 würde ich morgen um 10:30Uhr im Niddapark an der SPORTFABRIK
 starten ... 

Falls jemand Interesse hat auch aus Frankfurt nach Steinbach
 zu radeln einfach per PN melden.

beste Grüße Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (23. Juni 2011)

@Ziege

Steinbacher Seite des S-Bahnhofs unter der Brücke.
Ich muss gucken, obs bei mir hinhaut.. mein Magen spinnt ein wenig..


----------



## F.Zoller (24. Juni 2011)

ein freund von mir hat einen freerider und würd den gern mal am feldberg ausfahrn
wisst ihr an wen er sich da am besten wenden kann ?


----------



## Bergziege. (25. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte am Sonntag so ab +/- 11 Uhr zu einer Tour im Taunus starten.
Noch jemand Lust?
@ F.Zoller, nö. Es kommt halt darauf an wie der Typ fährt.
Ein Bike macht noch keinen zum biker.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## F.Zoller (25. Juni 2011)

abfahrtstechnisch bin ich besser, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden ...
kann ich den mit den freireitern mitschicken ? also am besten was wo mit dem auto, bus hochgefahren wird und was wo die halt auch nerfen für einen anfänger haben .. : )


----------



## x-rossi (25. Juni 2011)

krasse entwicklung hier  wann kommen endlich die elektro-bikes?


----------



## Bergziege. (25. Juni 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> abfahrtstechnisch bin ich besser, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden ...
> kann ich den mit den freireitern mitschicken ? also am besten was wo mit dem auto, bus hochgefahren wird und was wo die halt auch nerfen für einen anfänger haben .. : )



Es ist halt blöd, wen eine Gruppe von einem Einzelnen stark aufgehalten wird. Besser da fürs erste mit Einzelunterricht. Die Freireiter fahren auch bergauf. Er sollte daher schon eine gewisse Kondi haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.Zoller (26. Juni 2011)

mmh verstehe, am besten fahr ich dann mit ihm erstmal noch zu zweit


----------



## TRB (26. Juni 2011)

morgen abend wird wieder eingestiegen. deshalb gleich montag abend und dienstag abend ab hohemark 18 uhr.

biste dabei x-rossi?


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juni 2011)

hi TRB 

morgen nicht. baue gerade erst das rad zusammen. und bin seit september nicht einen kilometer gefahren.

sofern ich das bike bis nächstes WE fertig bekomme und das wetter relativ schön ist, starte ich samstag oder sonntag auf eine kleine runde.

gruß
oliver


----------



## TRB (26. Juni 2011)

genau, ich erinnere mich. wir sind glaube ich einer deiner letzten touren zusammen gefahren. da war noch die rede von das du so bis november/dezember jetzt den bock in die ecke stellst und dir einen neuen pitch rahmen suchst. krass, wie die zeit vergeht 

gibste für nächstes wochenende dann aber mal bescheid


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juni 2011)

klaro


----------



## Citterio (27. Juni 2011)

Heyho,

wie sieht denn die heutige Feierabendrunde km- und zeitmäßig aus? Würde vielleicht mal mitfahren wollen.

Grüße


----------



## TRB (27. Juni 2011)

shit,erst jetzt gesehen. fahre jetzt und kene ahnung wie viel und wie hoch,km-zÃ¤hler besitz ich nicht. so lange wie es mir spaÃ macht


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Juni 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und bin seit september nicht einen kilometer gefahren.



Na das stimmt ja gar nicht mehr!


----------



## Citterio (27. Juni 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> shit,erst jetzt gesehen. fahre jetzt und kene ahnung wie viel und wie hoch,km-zÃ¤hler besitz ich nicht. so lange wie es mir spaÃ macht



Naja, dann vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. War jetzt erstmal im Stadtwald unterwegs.


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juni 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Na das stimmt ja gar nicht mehr!


hm ... wie bezieht man denn nun den wert "3 tage biketesten in willingen" ins komplett trainingslose jahr hinein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (27. Juni 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hm ... wie bezieht man denn nun den wert "3 tage biketesten in willingen" ins komplett trainingslose jahr hinein?



das passt mir sehr gut in den kram. wir lassens ruhig angehen am wochenende ich hatte heute ebenfalls schwer zu kämpfen nach 2 wochen pause. die kondi war wie weg geblasen...


----------



## Marko S (28. Juni 2011)

Will heute Abend einer fahren?
Werde wenn kein Bereitschaftseinsatz dazwischen kommt ne Runde durch den Taunus drehen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## TRB (28. Juni 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Will heute Abend einer fahren?
> Werde wenn kein Bereitschaftseinsatz dazwischen kommt ne Runde durch den Taunus drehen.
> 
> GruÃ
> Marko



bin jetzt an der hm undvwarte bis 18 uhr


----------



## Marko S (29. Juni 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> bin jetzt an der hm undvwarte bis 18 uhr



Bin nicht an der Hohemark vorbei gefahren, hatte sich ja keiner gemeldet und so einen Luxus Handy hab ich auch nicht.
Im Taunus waren gestern kaum Leute unterwegs, hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht die Trails zu rocken.
o.K. am AK musste ich etwas die Trails freiräumen, aber das kennen wir ja.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Everstyle (29. Juni 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> bin jetzt an der hm undvwarte bis 18 uhr


Immer diese smart phone user...tststststts... Ich meine, so schön und praktisch sie auch sein mögen, aber wer von uns üblichen Verdächtigen steigt noch um 17:43 aufs Bike, um dann noch pünktlich an der Hohemark zu sein  

Gruß

E.style

p. s. war gestern auch unterwegs, allerdings erst um 21:10 in FFm losgefahren. Bin jedoch nicht viel gefahren, mir war der Wald irgendwie alleine dann doch zu unheimlich...


----------



## Xah88 (29. Juni 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. war gestern auch unterwegs, allerdings erst um 21:10 in FFm losgefahren. Bin jedoch nicht viel gefahren, mir war der Wald irgendwie alleine dann doch zu unheimlich...



Kann ich vollkommen verstehen


----------



## TRB (29. Juni 2011)

war auch nicht so ernst gemeint. ist auch ein wenig blöd gelaufen da ich vergessen hatte tagsüber reinzuschauen. 

war ne schöne tour. weiße mauer, fuchstanz, feldberg, x-trail, fuchstanztrail, hometrail, bogenschießplatz usw.


----------



## TRB (1. Juli 2011)

so, für mich ist die NUmmer vorerst durch.

gestern abend auf dem unteren längeren geradeaus stück des viktoriatrails hat es mich bei einer geschwindigkeit von naja ich würde mal sagen irgend was zwischen 30 und vielleicht 40 km/h zerrissen bzw. das linke vorderrad ist weggerutscht . geil war das ich nachdem ich meine gesamte restliche trinkblase mit dem säubern des linken beins verbraucht hatte unter schmerzen noch den restteil des trails fahren musste um an die ubahn zu kommen 

das linke bein ist vom ende der kruzen hose bis zum anfang des füßlings mehr oder weniger komplett offen. den linken arm kann ich nur bis zur hälfte anheben was eine dunkelrote schulter mitsich bingt. schrammen am unterarm sind ebenfalls dabei. dazu gabs noch kratzer im gesicht weil mir dieser art regenschutz am helm weggeflogen ist beim aufprall und ich teilweise dann mit dem gesicht gebremst habe. ins linke schienbein habe ich das große kettenblatt bekommen. das ist jetzt ebenfalls leicht geschwollen. 

zum rad. die bremshebel sind komplett zerstört, links wie rechts und der lenker hat ebenfalls was abbekommen. das werde ich komplett auswechseln müssen 

zur kleidung. beide armlinge sind zerrissen, der linke handschuh ebenfalls + die kurze hose hat ebenfalls ein riss abbekommen.

so, ich stell mir heute nach dem arbeiten erst mal paar heinecken rein zur betäubung der schmerzen . 

ich könnte irgend was zwischen kotzen und heulen...


----------



## wartool (1. Juli 2011)

scheizze TRB... mann.. war gestern Abend auch aufm Vic unterwegs.. wann ist das passiert?

Das mit der Schulter würde ich mal untersuchen lassen... für den Rest kann ich nur folgende Mischung empfehlen:
Betaisodona Salbe drauf und drüber je nach größe uns Schweregrad "Branolind-Gaze" und darüber ne Alukompresse mit Mullbinde!
Kopf?? Wenn Dir schlecht war/ist, oder Du Kopfweh  hast.. geh zum Arzt!!

Klamotten lasse ich mal aussen vor.. ärgerlich aber eher leicht ersetzbar!!

Zum Radl.. wenn du Hilfe beim Reparieren brauchst.. meine Nummer hast du ja ;-)

Wünsche nen schmerzfreien Nachmittag!

Und zu Deinem, ersten Satz: aus der Nummer lassen wir dich nicht so schnell raus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (1. Juli 2011)

circa 19 Uhr ist der Sturz passiert. Ich schau mir die Schulter genaustens übers Wochenende an wenns bis Deisntag nicht besser ist habe ich abends sowieso ein Termin beim Handchirurgen und der kann mir sicherlich auch hier weiterhelfen.

Wegen meinem Rad würde ich mich gegebenenfalls mal melden. Ich wills morgen mittag mal putzen und mir genauer anschauen. Heute habe ich dazu leider keinen Nerv mehr.


----------



## wartool (1. Juli 2011)

verdammt... war auch so zwischen 19:30 und 19:40 dort unterwegs... da hätten wir helfen können... MIST


----------



## Rampe (1. Juli 2011)

Na dann gute Besserung, Remedy-Kollege, zur Zeit echt schlimm wen es alles zerlegt, und immer auf eher einfachen Trails, da hatte ich auch die schlimmsten Abgänge.
Tipp:Wenn du morgen mit Kopfweh aufwachst könnte das auch am Bier liegen.


----------



## TRB (1. Juli 2011)

ich war auch fies überrascht und verwundert da der untere teil jetzt nicht wirklich zum anspruchsvollen terrain gehört aber so ist es einfach. ich hätte gestern einfach besser auf meinen körper hören sollen da ich oben auf dem trail schonmal das rad mehr oder weniger in einer benzligen situation gut abgefangen habe und weiter gefahren bin. da hatte ich noch kurz überlegt ob ich nicht doch die WAB nehmen sollte doch die gier nach dem trail war einfach zu groß. und untem auf dem schlußstück ist man mit den gedanken mehr oder weniger schon bei "was fahre ich denn noch" und wird dann eben böse abgestraft. so kanns gehen, selbst drn schuld...


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juli 2011)

Auf dem VTr bin ich vor vier Wochen auch über den Lenker gegangen.  Führte allerdings nur zur leichten Schmerzen in der Schulter und einem  aufgeschlagenen Knie, also nix wildes. Bin aber auch zum Zeitpunkt des  unfreiwilligen Absprungs nicht wirklich schnell gewesen.

Man-o-man... bei dir klingt es um einiges krasser. Ich wünsche dir eine  gute Besserung und wie wartool schon sagt, wenn es dir zu komisch ist,  dann check mal lieber den Doc!

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. ohne belehrend sein zu wollen, dazu fällt mir eine Signatur hier  aus dem Forum ein: "speed is your friend, until you hit something". Ich  glaube hin und wieder sollte jeder mal wieder darüber nachdenken...


----------



## DerTitan (3. Juli 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. ohne belehrend sein zu wollen, dazu fällt mir eine Signatur hier  aus dem Forum ein: "speed is your friend, until you hit something". Ich  glaube hin und wieder sollte jeder mal wieder darüber nachdenken...



 Stimmt schon ... kenne ich sehr gut. Schön ist wenn man mit dem Unterarm seitlich bei hoher Geschwindigkeit nen Baum mitnimmt 

Von mir gute Besserung TRB...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillykoi (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier nun kein Ärger bekomme,
weil ich vllt. in irgendeiner Art gegen IBC-Regeln verstoße .. 

  Aber, da ich nicht mehr lange in Frankfurt wohne & das Biken wohl gewissermaßen an den Nagel hängen muss .. 
wollte ich mich langsam von ein paar Teilen trennen .. 
  Und in die Runde Fragen, ob jemand Interesse oder eine Verwendung
für eine *Hope Vision One Adventure* (die ist nun ein Jahr alt) hat  

& Falls es unter Euch Sammler oder so geben sollte, würde ich mich
auch von meiner *Lupine Babylu* trennen  die macht auch noch Licht!  Ich selbst fahre sie aber nicht mehr, sondern nutze sie als Deko-Objekt im Bücherregal

  Bei Interesse einfach anschreibe & bei evtl. Preisverhandlungen bitte dran denken, dass ich nur ein armer Student bin 

  Beste Grüße


----------



## wartool (4. Juli 2011)

Hey Till,,

Das ist aber schade, dass Du weggehst..

Wo zieht es dich hin?

Dann war das letztens wohl unsere letzte gemeinsame Runde??


----------



## wartool (4. Juli 2011)

@Rampe

habe auf Karstens Bildern gesehen, wie "schön" Du am neuen Häuschen auf dem Hühnerberg gestanden hast...

Ich gebe für zukünftige Ausflüge dorthin den Hinweis, dass sich genau an der Stelle, über der Du gestanden hast ein Vespennest von nicht geringer Größe an der Unterseite der Holzbalken befindet. (zumindest war das vor 2 Wochen so)
Ein Kollesch von mir ist damals auf den Balken getreten.. der hat sich bissl durchgebogen.... und dann war ALARM!!!


----------



## erbchen (4. Juli 2011)

Moin,

hat jemand noch ne wenig gebrauchte Scheibenbremse über?

Gesucht wird SLX oder Elixir R.

Wenn ja, bitte melden!!!


Gruß Daniel


----------



## wartool (4. Juli 2011)

Elixir R bekommst Du bei BC für 150 neu vorne und hinten im set!

meine habe ich seit ner Woche verkauft... zu späääääät


----------



## Rampe (4. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> @Rampe
> 
> habe auf Karstens Bildern gesehen, wie "schön" Du am neuen Häuschen auf dem Hühnerberg gestanden hast...
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, aber bei mir ist nix passiert, warscheinlich bin ich zu Leicht.


----------



## Marko S (4. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich mach mal den Anfang für Mittwoch 18:00.
Ich werde ne Runde in Richtung Zacken drehen.
Pausen will ich keine machen und es werden vorwiegend Trails gefahren.
Das Tempo wird sich im mittleren Bereich bewegen, Kondition sollte vorhanden sein.
Wer Lust hat sollte sich melden da ich ohne Meldung nicht am üblichen Treffpunkt stehe.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (5. Juli 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, aber bei mir ist nix passiert, warscheinlich bin ich zu Leicht.



boah wie böse, der Post hätte glatt von mir sein können  
Zum Glück sind die Viecher nicht erwacht, Claudy war dabei und ist allergisch ... (also auf Wespen  )



wartool schrieb:


> bin ab ca 14 Uhr wieder im Taunus unterwegs.. ihr auch?



tja Herr wartool, hab Deinen Post bei den Nachbarn erst abends gelesen, bin zu der Zeit (alleine) bei Dir vorbeigefahren ...

Ansonsten hab ich mich die Tage diesem Thema gewidmet:






@bonusheft: Es ist nun keine Starrgabel mehr 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (5. Juli 2011)

uiuiui... kommt ihr mal in meine Gewichtsklasse.. Durch ne Schwangerschaft, oder sowas ;-P

@Karsten - war dann nicht mehr wirklich lange unterwegs.. lief irgendwie seehr schlecht und ich bin vom AK direkt wieder heimwärts...
Auf dem Bild das ist wohl nicht Deine Talas, oder? - ich hoffe, Du hattest Spaß *hrrhrr*
Hast Du wegen de Talas nochmal was unternommen??


----------



## bonusheft (5. Juli 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @bonusheft: Es ist nun keine Starrgabel mehr



Na, das ist doch prima! War da überhaupt noch Öl drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jatzi (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ist jemand von euch morgen nachmittag/abend in TS unterwegs? so ab 1800 am HM. 

Gruß


----------



## karsten13 (6. Juli 2011)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch prima! War da überhaupt noch Öl drin?



ja, aber viel kommt da ja eh net rein ...



wartool schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild das ist wohl nicht Deine Talas, oder? - ich hoffe, Du hattest Spaß *hrrhrr*
> Hast Du wegen de Talas nochmal was unternommen??



das Bild ist die Talas vom Spicy. Und ja, ich hatte Spaß 
Jedenfalls funktioniert das Talas-System wieder. Konnte sie vorher ja nur mit viel zu hohem Druck fahren, da sie mir sonst immer weggesackt ist. Deshalb auch "Starrgabel" ...

Die Talas vom Strive funktioniert jetzt auch besser, da gab's noch Einstellmöglichkeiten 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (6. Juli 2011)

Jatzi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ist jemand von euch morgen nachmittag/abend in TS unterwegs? so ab 1800 am HM.
> 
> Gruß



Wie bereits geschrieben:


> Hi,
> 
> ich mach mal den Anfang für Mittwoch 18:00.
> Ich werde ne Runde in Richtung Zacken drehen.
> ...



Ob das was für dich ist kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, es geht halt Trails hoch und runter.
So eine Runde ist etwas anstrengender als Waldautobahn hoch und Trail runter.
Ich fahre erst zum AK, Lipstempel, Feldberg dann zum Zacken und der Rest hängt von der verbleibenden Zeit ab.
Sollte es aber nach Gewitter aussehen fahre ich nicht Richtung Zacken, dann wird es halt ne andere Runde bei der ich schneller zurück komme.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Nirolo (8. Juli 2011)

Hey ich werd morgen gegen mittag wahrscheinlich in Eschborn starten ( kann auch über die Hohemark fahren von da aus ). Weiß noch nicht genau, wanns los geht. Falls jemand Interesse hat mitzufahren meldet euch. Es wird aber ne entspannte Tour (bergauf wie bergab  ).


----------



## karsten13 (9. Juli 2011)

War heute (u.a.) mit ghost48 ...







... unterwegs und wir haben einige bekannte Gesichter getroffen:

Xah88 (den ich mit neuem Rad und FullFace nicht erkannt habe  ), Budpinto, Smilla1, hottube, Rampe, Marko S und wartool. Der Taunus ist klein ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (10. Juli 2011)

Geiler move Ghosti! Ich habe nur Xah getroffen, bzw. wurde von ihm am Fuxi angesprochen, hab den  auch nicht erkannt. Dabei war ich so lange unterwegs...

Denn, heute habe ich wieder die Fliegenden Holländer  durch den Taunus gejagt. Wobei dieses Mal wurde eher ich gejagt, da  fehlt einfach die Winter/Frühjahr Saison bei mir. Naja, Spaß hatte ich  trotzdem. Vor allem aber bei den zwei Platten in einer halben Stunde  Und Sonst? Geile Leute, geiles Wetter, geile Trails, Taunus halt! 

In diesem Sinne: GOOD RIDE AND GOOD NIGHT

E.


----------



## Xah88 (11. Juli 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> War heute (u.a.) mit ghost48 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geiles Bild, was würden alle nur ohne deine Fotos machen?

Aber am besten war: Woher weißt du, dass ich ein Lapierre habe ???* erstaunter kritischer Blick 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe nur Xah getroffen, bzw. wurde von ihm am Fuxi angesprochen, hab den auch nicht erkannt.
> E.


 
...und mein Bike für hässlich befunden  Naja zumindest darf ich es heute wieder verpacken, einschicken und dann wohl wochenlang warten  

Beste Grüße 

Alex


----------



## wartool (11. Juli 2011)

weswegen? Lagerknarzen am Hinterbau??


----------



## Xah88 (11. Juli 2011)

einer vorderradbremse deren druckpunkt am lenker ist und dank der ich jetzt offene unterarme habe.... 
Und bis sie sich das überhaupt anschauen können, soll es angeblich 5 Wochen dauern -> Frist von 1,5 Wochen gesetzt, danach Rücktritt vom vertrag, fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (11. Juli 2011)

Welche Bremse? Hast nicht selbst mal danach geschaut?


----------



## Everstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> ...dank der ich jetzt offene unterarme habe...


siehste, deswegen hässlich!!! 

Nein, mal im Ernst, dann eine gute Besserung auch dir!


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Welche Bremse? Hast nicht selbst mal danach geschaut?



http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2090

wenn ich richtig geguckt hab ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Geiles Bild, was würden alle nur ohne deine Fotos machen?




aber was würde ich ohne ghost's Showeinlagen machen? 



Xah88 schrieb:


> Aber am besten war: Woher weißt du, dass ich ein Lapierre habe ???* erstaunter kritischer Blick



öhm, ja 
Ich glaub mein erster Gedanke war: Schei$$e, kennt Dich jetzt schon die Fullface-Fraktion??? Warst halt perfekt getarnt mit dem Helm und dem unbekannten Rad ...



Xah88 schrieb:


> einer vorderradbremse deren druckpunkt am lenker ist und dank der ich jetzt offene unterarme habe....



... aber man kann Dich noch immer nicht alleine fahren lassen 
Und jetzt sag nicht, Du bist schon mit der kaputten Bremse losgefahren ...

Gruss und gute Besserung!

Karsten.


----------



## HelixBonus (11. Juli 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2090
> 
> wenn ich richtig geguckt hab ...
> 
> ...



@Karsten&Wartool

Jetzt glaubt mir doch endlich...es ist ein Playzone!!!


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2011)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Jetzt glaubt mir doch endlich...es ist ein Playzone!!!



hast ja Recht, war keine Fox dran. Die Bremse bleibt aber die Elixir R 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (11. Juli 2011)

Ja es war ein Playzone, kein Rockzone (Rockzone= Stahlfeder + Fox/ Playzone= Marzocchi Rocco AIr + Marzocchi 66 RCV)

Ist also eine Elixir R, mit der ich bis auf die fehlende Druckpunkteinstellung nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Hatte sie auch am Prophet gefahren.



karsten13 schrieb:


> ... aber man kann Dich noch immer nicht alleine fahren lassen
> Und jetzt sag nicht, Du bist schon mit der kaputten Bremse losgefahren ...
> Gruss und gute Besserung!
> 
> Karsten.



Danke;

Jaein, sie war fertig eingebremst und hielt auch schon die Samstagstour, wo mir aber auffiel, das der Druckpunkt näher am Lenker lag, als bei der HRBremse. Dachte aber die bremst sich noch ein und am Sonntag dann war der Druckpunkt plötzlich am Lenker und ich am Boden.

Doof gelaufen und jetzt mal schauen; ich hoffe Canyon kann das irgendwie schnell regeln...



Everstyle schrieb:


> siehste, deswegen hässlich!!!
> 
> Nein, mal im Ernst, dann eine gute Besserung auch dir!



Danke dir


----------



## Speedskater (11. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema Elixir R: ich habe auch eine Elixier R in Betrieb und bei meiner hat es den O-Ring vom Geberkolben zerbröselt. Das ging recht abrupt und zum Glück ist nix passiert.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## wartool (11. Juli 2011)

joah gute Besserung!

Habe ja das gleiche Radl gekauft.. aber die Bremse ist bei mir direkt in den Bikemarkt geagngen.. wie der Großteil der anderen Teile auch...


----------



## Xah88 (11. Juli 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Zum Thema Elixir R: ich habe auch eine  Elixier R in Betrieb und bei meiner hat es den O-Ring vom Geberkolben  zerbröselt. Das ging recht abrupt und zum Glück ist nix passiert.
> 
> Gute Besserung.



Ui Ui Ui, da kann man echt immer nur von Glück reden, Danke fürs "gute Besserung 



wartool schrieb:


> joah gute Besserung!
> 
> Habe ja das gleiche Radl gekauft.. aber die Bremse ist bei mir direkt in den Bikemarkt geagngen.. wie der Großteil der anderen Teile auch...



Was haste denn alles ausgetauscht und gegen was ? (Sicherlich doch zuerst die Reifen, oder?)
Also teilweise sind die besonders bei felsigem Untergrund wie Schienen, aber wenn mein Bruder neben mir rollt, hat er in 10 sekunden gefühlte 10 km/h Unterschied 

Grrreeeeettzzzzz


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Jaein, sie war fertig eingebremst und hielt auch schon die Samstagstour, wo mir aber auffiel, das der Druckpunkt näher am Lenker lag, als bei der HRBremse. Dachte aber die bremst sich noch ein und am Sonntag dann war der Druckpunkt plötzlich am Lenker und ich am Boden.



Wo ist der Druckpunkt jetzt?
Warum entlüftest Du die Bremse nicht einfach mal?

Ich weiss, ist neu und sollte funktionieren, aber ein Entlüftungsset brauchst Du eh irgendwann ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Xah88 (11. Juli 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Druckpunkt jetzt?
> Warum entlüftest Du die Bremse nicht einfach mal?
> 
> Ich weiss, ist neu und sollte funktionieren, aber ein Entlüftungsset brauchst Du eh irgendwann ...
> ...



Na weil bei dem Sturz noch einige andere Sachen zerkratzt wurden (Lenker etc). Außerdem habe ich als Student schon megaviel (ja sorry für mich ist es megaviel) Geld ausgegeben, da möchte ich, wenn ich etwas neu kaufe, auch das es funktioniert und nicht das es mir auf ner gerade Straße meine Arme versaut.

Greetzy


----------



## wartool (12. Juli 2011)

Hey XAH,

also ich verstehe Deinen Ärger.. aber Canyon wird dir maximal die Bremse richten/erstzen.. aber die verkratzen Teile sind mMn Dein Bier...  ich verstehe Deinen Gedankengang... aber günstiger wirds, wenn du nur die Bremse abbaust und hinschickst.. den Rest selbst richtest.. oder austauschst... Wenn du Hilfe brauchst kannst du Dich gerne melden!

Bei mienem torque habe ich fast alles getauscht, bis auf Schaltwerk, Trigger, Schaltzüge und Lenker.

Habe ne Code mit Matchmakern verbaut.. ne Lyrik Uturn mit 170mm.. HopePro2 mit Flow und Maxxis Ardent 2.4 (tubeless aufgezogen), nen breiten Sattel für meinen dicken A..... längernen Vorbau (Superforce), andere Griffe, ne Reverb, Sudpin 3 pro Pedale... die Kurbel gegen eine SLX 2fach mit Bash getauscht... wiegt jetzt nur noch 15,2 Kilo... soweit bin ich jetzt zufrieden...

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Speedskater (12. Juli 2011)

Chris, es gibt so was wie Produkthaftung. Wenn so eine Bremse plötzlich nicht mehr bremst, weil z.B. ein O-Ring für 4 Cent zerbröselt ist. Wenn man sich dabei hinlegt, sollte der Hersteller der Bremse eine Produkthaftungs-Versicherung haben. 

Bevor ich das Bike zurückschicke, würde ich das aber schriftlich klären.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## wartool (12. Juli 2011)

Ok.. ich lasse mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren.. ist ja nicht so, dass ich es ihm nicht gönnen würde, dass er alle Teile ersetzt bekommt...

Ich bin gespannt auf seinen Bericht...


----------



## HelixBonus (12. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> einer vorderradbremse deren druckpunkt am lenker ist und dank der ich jetzt offene unterarme habe....
> Und bis sie sich das überhaupt anschauen können, soll es angeblich 5 Wochen dauern -> Frist von 1,5 Wochen gesetzt, danach Rücktritt vom vertrag, fertig...



Moin Xah,
auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich jetzt (fast) unbekannterweise direkt unbeliebt mache, aber diese Art von "Defekten" sind der Grund, warum Canyon 5 Wochen veranschlagt. 
So etwas muss man selbst beheben, wenn man bei einem Versandhändler bestellt oder eben Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen. (Sagt der, dessen Elixier R einen rege wandernden Druckpunkt hat  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (12. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> aber Canyon wird dir maximal die Bremse richten/erstzen.. aber die verkratzen Teile sind mMn Dein Bier...


 
Nope, ist ein ganz normaler Folgeschaden aus einem Mangel und damit gemäß § 437 i.V.m. § 439 und § 280 BGB von Canyon zur ersetzen. Theoretisch müsste Canyon (die das dann bestimmt an Avid weitergeben) sogar für meine Wunden aufkommen, aber das halte ich für Quatsch so weit zu gehen. Ich möchte einfach nur meinen Materialschaden ersetzt haben.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Bevor ich das Bike zurückschicke, würde ich das aber schriftlich klären.


 
Jap, Fotos gemacht, Mail mit Fristsetzung + entsprechender Folge bei Nichteinhaltung ging raus und liegt dem Rücksendekarton bei.

Beste Grüße

Alex


----------



## Xah88 (12. Juli 2011)

ghost48 schrieb:


> auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich jetzt (fast) unbekannterweise direkt unbeliebt mache, aber diese Art von "Defekten" sind der Grund, warum Canyon 5 Wochen veranschlagt.
> So etwas muss man selbst beheben, wenn man bei einem Versandhändler bestellt oder eben Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen. (Sagt der, dessen Elixier R einen rege wandernden Druckpunkt hat  )


 
Hehe, fast unbekannterweise nicht unbeliebt gemacht ...Ja, das ist eben leider der Nachteil beim Versender. Ich hoffe einfach das Sie an meinem Schreiben sehen, dass ich es ernst meine und sich dem Fall schnell annehmen...sie würden jedenfalls damit bei mir punkten.



wartool schrieb:


> würde, dass er alle Teile ersetzt bekommt...


Nicht nur das, du hast bei mangelhafter (§434) Ware laut Gesetz (§439 Nacherfüllung) als *Käufer* das Wahlrecht zwischen _Neulieferung_ und _Reparatur_. Dementsprechend habe ich Neulieferung gefordert, aber gesagt, dass Sie sich mit Reparaturvorschlägen an mich wenden können.


----------



## F.Zoller (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich bin wieder im Lande : ) 
Fährt jemand die Tange ? 
also ich hätte eig fast jeden tag zeit : ) 
also sagt bescheid ; )


----------



## wartool (18. Juli 2011)

was ist denn aus unsrem TRB geworden?? Seit dem Sturz nix mehr von ihm gelesen oo


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juli 2011)

sowas kann doch dauern.

du bist mir übrigens am samstag kurz begegnet. du hattest wohl feierabend, ich habe gerade begonnen. vorher fuhr dir noch einer von rechts über die wab-kreuzung.


----------



## TRB (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo und Gruetzi wie der schweizer so schoen zu pflegen sagt. bin bis samstag noch in zuerich zugange und davor habe ich eine woche strand und wunden pflegen in italien genossen. ist aber alles bestens verheilt. durch das salzwasser ist der grint auch vollstaendig weg. freitag oder samstag kehre ich zurueck und sollte es mainbike schaffen mein rad bis dahin wieder flott zu kriegen dann will ich eventl. sonntag fahren gehen.

sonntag ist ja dann als fleissiger tour de france schauer die sache auch gelaufen und ich kann wieder auf mein radl steigen. ich freu mich schon wie sau auf donnerstag, freitag und samstag. samstag will ich frueh fahren das ich nachmittags noch viel vom zeitfahren mitbekomme.


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juli 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> durch das salzwasser ist der grint auch vollstaendig weg.


 
Wenigstens mal jemand der Grint sagt, nicht "Schorf"


----------



## wartool (19. Juli 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> sowas kann doch dauern.
> 
> du bist mir übrigens am samstag kurz begegnet. du hattest wohl feierabend, ich habe gerade begonnen. vorher fuhr dir noch einer von rechts über die wab-kreuzung.



meinst Du mich? hmm.. bist mir jetzt nicht "ins auge gesprungen" meinst du an der Emminghaushütte???


----------



## F.Zoller (19. Juli 2011)

findet denn morgen das awb statt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (19. Juli 2011)

als ob mainbike hier mitlesen wuerde  , gerade haben sie sich via sms gemeldet und mir mitgeteilt dass das bike steht zur abholung bereit. werde es nach meiner ankunft am wochenende abholen.


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juli 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> als ob mainbike hier mitlesen wuerde  , gerade haben sie sich via sms gemeldet und mir mitgeteilt dass das bike steht zur abholung bereit. werde es nach meiner ankunft am wochenende abholen.



Wieviel wirste blechen müssen ? Ich war erst ein mal bei Mainbike-> Fazit: sehr kompetente Leute, sehr nett, aber nicht gerade günstig...


----------



## TRB (19. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Wieviel wirste blechen müssen ? Ich war erst ein mal bei Mainbike-> Fazit: sehr kompetente Leute, sehr nett, aber nicht gerade günstig...


 
 355,25. hab aber auch bisschen was erneuern lassen aus "style" gruenden weil mir einiges mittlerweile zu "verschrubbt" war wie bremsgriffe, lenker usw. dann habe ich neue griffe gebraucht und habe ansonsten alles mal durchchecken lassen.

gut, dir muss klar sein das sie aufgrund von grösse und kontingent bei hihgbike preisen nciht mithalten können. ich mag sie, sie sind bei mir um die ecke (fussläufig 3 minuten) und wenn man wie ich vom schrauben überhaupt so gar keine ahnung hat auf jeden fall absolut unersetzlich. und jedes mal das bike nach kronberg fahren ist nciht mein ding.


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juli 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> gut, dir muss klar sein das sie aufgrund von grösse und kontingent bei hihgbike preisen nciht mithalten können. ich mag sie, sie sind bei mir um die ecke (fussläufig 3 minuten) und wenn man wie ich vom schrauben überhaupt so gar keine ahnung hat auf jeden fall absolut unersetzlich. und jedes mal das bike nach kronberg fahren ist nciht mein ding.



Ja, sympathisch sind sie auf jeden fall; nur bei mir ist eben hibike um die ecke xD ....


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> meinst Du mich? hmm.. bist mir jetzt nicht "ins auge gesprungen" meinst du an der Emminghaushütte???


da stand ich nicht. du bist von der emminghaushütte schon runter richtung klinik und hast mich sogar gegrüßt. ich bin hoch gefahren.

und ja, du hast mich nicht erkannt  nur gegrüßt. bist ein freundlicher biker


----------



## wartool (19. Juli 2011)

joah.. so bin ich.. dauert immer ne ganze Weile die ganzen Fliegen von den Zähnen abzubekommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (20. Juli 2011)

@TRB: schön zu hören, dass es dir besser geht.

AWB - im Moment sieht es damit schwierig aus. Einerseits, weil es so wenige Mitfahrer gibt und anderseits, weil die letzten Termine (fast) immer verregnet waren. Zumindest habe ich es so in Erinnerung, dass wenn ich fahren konnte und wollte, es geregnet hat...

Ich plane jedenfalls für Samstag eine Tagestour, d. h. >75Km und >1600HM. Ziel ist es eine neue Streckenidee auszuprobieren. Es wird auf alle Fälle technisch werden und die Wege aufwärts führen über einige knackige Antstiege. Start wäre so gegen 0930-1000 an der HM. Strecke: FFm-HM-Epp und zurück (evtl. noch Fuxi zum Schluss). Klingt einfach aber ich werde auf der Strecke die üblichen Weglein hier und dort mitnehmen, also, es kommt was zusammen. Da ich im Moment nicht der fitteste bin, werde ich mit Sicherheit kein "Rennen" fahren. Allerdings möchte ich auch nicht nach jedem Anstieg oder an jeder Kreuzung beim Abstieg Pausen einlegen. 

Wie siehts aus?

Everstyle


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juli 2011)

deine tour wäre ein stück zu knackig für mich, weil ich 10 monate nicht gefahren bin. bin mit TRB am sonntag unterwegs.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Juli 2011)

@Everstyle, die Wetterprognose für Samstag ist ja nicht so schlecht. 
Wenn ihr einen alten Sack mitnehmt, würde ich von Karben direkt zur Hohemark radeln. Wenn ich um 8:45 Uhr hier starte bin ich um 9:45 Uhr dort.


----------



## Xah88 (20. Juli 2011)

@ Ever: mit meinem 18kg Bike ist mir das leider auch zu heftig (bekomme es wohl fr o. sam zurück) ....Viel Spaß euch aber und vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder am Fuchstanz


----------



## F.Zoller (20. Juli 2011)

mmh keine zeit aber das wetter sieht heute eig ok aus


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Juli 2011)

Hey Everest, ich dreh vielleicht am Samstag auch ne Runde. Dann würde ich dich für ein kleines Stück begleiten. Sag Bescheid wenn bei dir ne Planänderung ansteht.


----------



## karsten13 (20. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> bekomme es wohl fr o. sam zurück



dann hat sich Canyon wohl bewegt 



F.Zoller schrieb:


> aber das wetter sieht heute eig ok aus



naja, die Waschmaschine ist grad fertig mit der Entschlammung 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Juli 2011)

Dienstag morgen um 8 wars noch trocken und sonnig


----------



## Speedskater (21. Juli 2011)

und am späten Nachmittag bin ich im Regen vom Feldberg nach Hause geradelt.


----------



## Xah88 (21. Juli 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> dann hat sich Canyon wohl bewegt


 Ja haben Sie, ich hoffe und hoffe, dass sie es heute noch rausschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (21. Juli 2011)

Servus,

also aus der Erfahrung weiß ich, dass das Alter sich nur bedingt als Indikator für den Fitness Level nehmen lässt, von daher, komm vorbei... am Ende fährst du mich vermutlich eh in Grund und Boden  Uhrzeit können wir gerne auf 1000 schieben. Die Vorhersage für SA bleibt weiterhin auf 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, also ziemlich gut.

 cross rossi ist aufgewacht  viel Spass am Sonntag!

Mal was anderes am Rande, kennt jemand jemanden, der mir die Kurbelblätter, Kette und Kasette für faires Geld wechseln könnte?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## x-rossi (21. Juli 2011)

ja, die lust kam sehr spät dieses jahr 

hast du denn schon alle ersatzteile? welche kurbel fährst du?


----------



## karsten13 (22. Juli 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Mal was anderes am Rande, kennt jemand jemanden, der mir die Kurbelblätter, Kette und Kasette für faires Geld wechseln könnte?



da bin ich ja sprachlos, dass der Herr E. das nicht selber macht (kann?) ... 
Spontan fällt mir der faker ein.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## erbchen (22. Juli 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir der faker ein.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.




na du bekommst das doch auch mit einer Hand hin... .

ich meine Anke hatte mal Mittwochs erzählt wenns klemmt darft du bei ihr auch ran.

Also hol die Kettenpeitsche raus 

Gruß D


----------



## Xah88 (22. Juli 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> ich meine Anke hatte mal Mittwochs erzählt wenns klemmt darft du bei ihr auch ran.


 
...


----------



## Speedskater (22. Juli 2011)

Dann mal bis Samstag 10:00 Uhr


----------



## Everstyle (22. Juli 2011)

Gut, dass meine Frau das nicht mitliest... verrückter Haufen hier!!!

Auch wenn ich keine "zwei linken Hände" habe, den Antrieb jedoch höchstens alle zwei/drei Jahre wechsle und ich meinem Motto "Du musst nicht alles können!" treu bin, greife ich gerne auf die Expertise von Anderen zu. 

Es sind Standardersatzteile von Shimanno, Gruppe XT. Die Kurbel ist FC-M760. Verschleißset muss ich noch holen...

E.


----------



## x-rossi (22. Juli 2011)

faker wohnt näher bei dir und hat das werkzeug ebenfalls. falls er sich nicht bei dir meldet, gib mir bitte nochmal bescheid


----------



## erbchen (22. Juli 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Gut, dass meine Frau das nicht mitliest... verrückter Haufen hier!!!



Es war auf das reparieren bezogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (22. Juli 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Es war auf das reparieren bezogen...


 
erbchen 
Mitglied 

 



 

Registriert seit: Oct 2008
Bike: Nerve AM 8.0* Bad Boy*


----------



## HelixBonus (22. Juli 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also aus der Erfahrung weiß ich, dass das Alter sich nur bedingt als Indikator für den Fitness Level nehmen lässt, von daher, komm vorbei... am Ende fährst du mich vermutlich eh in Grund und Boden  Uhrzeit können wir gerne auf 1000 schieben. Die Vorhersage für SA bleibt weiterhin auf 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, also ziemlich gut.




Hey Everstyle,
10 Uhr Hm wäre ich dabei.
Keine Ahnung, woher du den Wetterbericht hast aber der Termin steht noch?


----------



## Everstyle (22. Juli 2011)

Servus Ghosti, 

die Wetterprognose habe ich von einer Page die sipaq mir mal genannt hat: http://oberursel-wetter.de/ ...und, schön dich mal wieder dabei zu haben. Und ja, Uhrzeit bleibt.

@Faker: brauchst du meine Tel.Nr. noch? Falls du dich noch vor der Abfahrt melden möchtest


----------



## wartool (22. Juli 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Es war auf das reparieren bezogen...



jaja is klar.. auf das "rumschrauben" looool


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Juli 2011)

Die hab ich doch schon Everest  Ich hab hier sogar noch ne unbenutzte 9-fach XT-Kassette die ich nicht brauche und auch irgendwie nicht loswerde. Wenn du möchtest könntest du die entsprechend haben für nen günstigen Preis. Umschrauben kann ich dir das auch.

Bin gerade mit meinem Gast von einer Pannentour durch den Taunus zurück. Drei Schläuche in kurzer Folge beim Uphill zerstört... der kurioseste Platte war eine gerissene Speiche, die durch die Vorspannung durch das Felgenloch geschossen ist, das Felgenband durchschlagen hat und dann den Schlauch noch mitgenommen... Und dann natürlich im dunkeln am Viktoriatempel (mit Super Aussicht!) geflickt und runtergekrochen. Man nimmt ja mal wieder kein Licht mit...

Schee wars aber trotzdem. Tolle Bedingungen im Taunus! Boden ist nicht nass, nicht trocken, einfach nur griffig.

Morgen 10 Uhr wird nix bei mir. Es muss jetzt noch geschraubt werden, denn mein Gast fährt weiter in die Schweiz. Wird noch ne längere Nacht.


----------



## Everstyle (22. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß auch, dass du sie hast, wollte nur ein bisschen... WG dem Rest werde ich mich mal in den nächsten Tagen bei dir melden. 

So, muss jetzt ins Bett...

E.

p. s. die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist deutlich gestiegen, ich packe mal die Regenklamotten ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (22. Juli 2011)

war eben auch mit Anke am ****toriatempel (bisschen rumgeschraubt), aber es war noch nicht mal ganz dunkel


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Juli 2011)

So, der Overnight-Einspeichexpress ist im Zielbahnhof eingefahren. War es jetzt wirklich Glück, dass ich passende Speichen da hatte?  Au weia bin ich durch.. wünsche euch einen schönen MTB-Samstag, ich geh jetzt schlafen.


----------



## Everstyle (24. Juli 2011)

@Faker: ach komm, was andere Biker an Spaghetti in der Küche haben, dass hast du als Speichen bei dir im Zimmer rumfliegen 

Heute morgen beim Aufwachen dachte ich nur, das wird hart werden. Ich fühlte mich nicht besonders gut, die Woche habe ich nur wenig geschlafen, und meine Form habe ich auch noch nicht. 

Ich sollte Recht behalten. Der finale Anstieg zum Feldi war hart. 

Da half nur noch eine Pause am Fuxi, wo ich einen "Nitro" in Form einer Cola+Kuchen getankt habe. Das hat sich voll ausgezahlt. Ich bin zwar sehr langsam und gemütlich, dafür aber ohne weiteren Probleme nach oben gekommen. Ich glaube, zu diesem Zeitpunkt hätte alles andere mich überhaupt nicht zum Ziel geführt.

Das habe ich nämlich letzte Woche bei meiner night&day tour erlebt. Ich bin morgens mit meinem Kumpel schon einen ziemlich stramme Runde gefahren (1200HM+55Km Puls~146 bei 195HFmax). Dann abends nochmals um 1930 in FFm gestartet mit dem Ziel den Feldi zum Sonnenuntergang zu erwischen. Tsja, kurz vor Windeck ging so gut wie gar nix mehr. Meine Beine waren echt schwer und leer, was ich eigentlich eher selten erlebe, da ich normaler Weise mehr darauf achte, dass ich genug (Essens)Pausen mache. Erschwerend kam noch hinzu, dass mein Kumpel ziemlich flott unterwegs ist. Nach einer längeren Pause und was zu futtern, ging es dann weiter. Am Ende war auch diese Tour ziemlich anstrengend (850HM+35Km Puls~133). Gegen 2400 waren wir dann zu Hause, ich auf alle Fälle seeehr platt, denoch glücklich. 

Naja, nachdem ich den Feldi heute erreicht habe, ging es dann nach einen kurzen Pause auf den üblichen Abwärtswegen hinunter und bis nach FFm zurück. Insgesamt bin ich mit der Streckenkombination sehr zufrieden. In Abhängigkeit vom Fitness-Level könnten hier und da noch einige Weglein mehr eingebaut werden, vielleicht nächstes Mal. Optional bleiben noch die üblichen Combos in der AK/Feldi Region auf dem Rückweg von Eppstein übrig, die hinzugefügt werden könnten, falls einer 3000 daraus machen möchte (neues Ziel für 2011?).

Ich glaube, und hoffe, dass den Mitfahrern, auch wenn sie immer weniger geworden sind und ich hoch zum Feldi alleine musste, nicht langweilig gewesen ist.

Fazit: sehr geile Tour mit Potential!

In diesem Sinne 

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

Everstyle

p. s. Zitat des Tages: "...definieren Sie bitte den Begriff 'Trail'..."


----------



## TRB (24. Juli 2011)

kling schon mal sehr gut everest. da wäre ich für einer deiner nächstn touren wieder zu haben. auch dein konditionslevel kommt mir nach 3 wochen pause aktuell sehr entgegen


----------



## Speedskater (24. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

@Everest, danke fürs guiden, hat viel Spass gemacht mal was neues zu sehen und wenn Du mich wieder mitnimmst, werde ich das nächste mal mehr Zeit mitbrigen.

Bei mir sind es dann auch 92km und 1800 hm geworden, wobei ich mir Fuchstanz und Feldberg aus Zeitgründen gespart habe, aber den Victoria Trail habe ich noch mitgenommen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Rampe (24. Juli 2011)

So zurück vom Alpencross, kalt und nass wars, und trotzdem schön, dank der super Trails zwischen Lenzerheide und Tirano.


----------



## F.Zoller (24. Juli 2011)

ja ich war am freitag auch biken, den altkönig rauf und wieder zur hm
die weisse mauer war zum glück noch recht hell am abend aber der rest war ohne licht schon sehr abenteuerlich : D so um 22 uhr war ich dann an der hm und hab bei dem licht glaub eine stunde von oben gebraucht mit sturz : D
die tour fing bei mir mit 2 platten an die ich dann am main geflickt habe : D aber naja jetzt hält der schlauch immerhin und hat am samstag eine schöne tour durch den spessart überlebt : )

lg
Felix

edit: cooles bild, bist du den alpencross mit einer organisation gefahrn ?


----------



## wartool (24. Juli 2011)

harrharr.. Rampe IST DIE ORGA ;-P


----------



## Rampe (25. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> harrharr.. Rampe IST DIE ORGA ;-P



Naja ich war Guide-Stift, am 8. August muss ich alleine dran, und ab dann wohl jedes Jahr, was bei den Abfahrten eine echte Strafe ist.

Gruß
Stefan

Die Treppe sind wir aber hoch nicht runter!


----------



## erbchen (25. Juli 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Die Treppe sind wir aber hoch nicht runter!




War die so steil wie sie aussieht

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (25. Juli 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> War die so steil wie sie aussieht
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Ja, was die Sache aber vor allem Anstrengend machte, Angst vor einem Absturz muss mann nicht haben.


----------



## hottube (26. Juli 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Naja ich war Guide-Stift, am 8. August muss ich alleine dran,...



die 16 Tage Wettervorhersage stimmt da zumindest schon mal zuversichtlich 


ach ja - coole Treppe 

wobei mir der Tail doch mehr zusagt ;-)


----------



## Marko S (26. Juli 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Naja ich war Guide-Stift, am 8. August muss ich alleine dran, und ab dann wohl jedes Jahr, was bei den Abfahrten eine echte Strafe ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan
> ...



Sehr schön, war bestimmt ein Spaß auf den Trails.
An so einer Treppe gibt es bestimmt auch Leute die ihren Klettergurt anlegen und sich rechts ein harken.

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
Ist von euch schon jemand zum Biken in Cortina d'Ampezzo gewesen und kann mir ein paar Touren empfehlen?
Das ganze sollte natürlich getreu dem Motto "der Trail ist das Ziel" laufen.
Waldautobahnen sind ja nicht so mein Ding, aber das wissen ja die meisten von euch.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juli 2011)

das wetter für sa/so scheint gut genug fürs biken zu werden. steht schon ein guide in den startlöchern? ich muss unbedingt wieder biken, denn ich werde langsam fett.


----------



## DerTitan (27. Juli 2011)

jemand morgen ab 17-18 Uhr unterwegs ?


----------



## wartool (27. Juli 2011)

tja.. war vorhin unterwegs.. mir hats saber schwer den Arsch gewaschen *hrrhrr*

dabei habe ich noch einen netten Forenkollegen kenenngelernt, als ich in der Hütter abwettern ließ...

Nächste mal wird wohl erst Freitag bei mir...


----------



## karsten13 (27. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> tja.. war vorhin unterwegs.. mir hats saber schwer den Arsch gewaschen *hrrhrr*



dito, grad alles in die Waschmaschine geworfen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (27. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> tja.. war vorhin unterwegs.. mir hats saber schwer den Arsch gewaschen *hrrhrr*
> 
> dabei habe ich noch einen netten Forenkollegen kenenngelernt, als ich in der Hütter abwettern ließ...
> 
> Nächste mal wird wohl erst Freitag bei mir...



Nicht nur dir 

...war schon lange nicht mehr so nass. Fands aber gar nicht schlimm...



Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Claudy (27. Juli 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> dito, grad alles in die Waschmaschine geworfen ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Huch! Der Scheffkoch war schneller .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (27. Juli 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


> Huch! Der Scheffkoch war schneller .





bin dann in Niederursel in die U-Bahn, dort gabs dann ne grössere Pfütze. Aus den Schuhen hab ich an den Flats orderntlich Wasser rausgepresst 

Hätten wir Rampe nicht noch überredet über den Bleibiskopf zu fahren, wären wir wohl trocken bis zur Hohemark gekommen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bin heute auch meine Tainigsrunde gefahren, allerdings war ich vor dem Regen wieder zuhause.


----------



## Xah88 (27. Juli 2011)

Schade,

da wart ihr heute alle auch im Wald und keinen habe ich gesehen ...

Naja, das Canyon ist seit gestern wieder in meiner Hand und wird jetzt noch gut aus*und zugeritten ^^

Beste Grüße

Alex

P´s ich hatte mein Bike kurz vor Regenbeginn im Auto verladen


----------



## karsten13 (28. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Naja, das Canyon ist seit gestern wieder in meiner Hand und wird jetzt noch gut aus*und zugeritten ^^







Xah88 schrieb:


> P´s ich hatte mein Bike kurz vor Regenbeginn im Auto verladen



 Du wohnst doch um die Ecke - oder wolltest Du diesmal einen Sturz auf der Heimfahrt ausschliessen?  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Xah88 (28. Juli 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du wohnst doch um die Ecke - oder wolltest Du diesmal einen Sturz auf der Heimfahrt ausschliessen?


 
 der war geil ...Nein ich arbeite zur Zeit in Mainz und fahre dann immer ganz schnell mit dem Auto an die Hohemark. (sonst 1,5 h Fahrt nach hause + 0,5 h von Wohnung an Hohemark)

Den Bruchpilotenstatus werde ich wohl nie wieder los 

Beste Grüße,

Alex


----------



## wartool (28. Juli 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


> Huch!



da wars wieder!!!!  



fährt jemand von euch am Samstag, oder Sonntag? Ich müsste nochmal bissl länger fahren, um mich wenigstens etwas auf den bevorstehenden Urlaub einzustimmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (28. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> da wars wieder!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Huch" ist mein Lieblingswort .


----------



## F.Zoller (28. Juli 2011)

also am sonntag würde ich gerne fahren, samstag weis noch nicht


----------



## TRB (28. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> da wars wieder!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> fährt jemand von euch am Samstag, oder Sonntag? Ich müsste nochmal bissl länger fahren, um mich wenigstens etwas auf den bevorstehenden Urlaub einzustimmen...



gerne, mein plan fürs wochenende sieht folgendermaßen aus.

freitag früstens ab 16:30 uhr
samstag zwischen 10:00 uhr und 14:30 uhr
sonntag gerne etwas länger allerdings bis spätestens 16:30 uhr

wie schauts da bei dir aus? x-rossi kommt wohl auch mit.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Juli 2011)

ich komme mit.

da fällt mir auf - freitag ist ja eigentlich schon morgen ^^. fährst du morgen definitiv? unangenehm nass dürft es auch nicht gerade werden.


----------



## TRB (29. Juli 2011)

wollte ich eigentlich schon und wenn jetzt nichts dazwischen kommt sitz ich 15:58 in der bahn


----------



## wartool (29. Juli 2011)

hmm.. werde heute evtl zu Fuß hochtiegern und oben pennen.. vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## F.Zoller (29. Juli 2011)

schläfst du im freien ?


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> hmm.. werde heute evtl zu Fuß hochtiegern und oben pennen.. vielleicht sieht man sich...


wenn du langschläfer bist, sehen wir uns eher morgen vormittag. für heute ist abgesagt.

morgen 10:00 hm.


----------



## DerTitan (29. Juli 2011)

Ich bin am WE mal wieder am hübschen Edersee mit dem Bike unterwegs...hoffentlich hält das Wetter, bekomme schon Depressionen.

Mal was anderes: Ist jemand von hier zufällig da auch am Start http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/ ? Bin super gespannt wie das wird


----------



## wartool (29. Juli 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> schläfst du im freien ?



jepp... Zelten ist verboten.. und doof ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2011)

auf dem feldberg kam ein großer mit bösem blick kerzengerade und langsam in bedrohlicher haltung auf mich zu und meinte "jetzt ist erst mal namen raten angesagt!" ich hab mich echt erschrocken alex, du arsch 

habt ihr eure tour ohne weiteren zwischenfälle beenden können?

gruß
olli


----------



## F.Zoller (30. Juli 2011)

wie wars übernachten ? ich hoffe du hattest glück mit dem wetter : )

wird dann morgen eig auch gefahrn ?


----------



## Xah88 (30. Juli 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> auf dem feldberg kam ein großer mit bösem blick kerzengerade und langsam in bedrohlicher haltung auf mich zu und meinte "jetzt ist erst mal namen raten angesagt!" ich hab mich echt erschrocken alex, du arsch
> 
> habt ihr eure tour ohne weiteren zwischenfälle beenden können?
> 
> ...



Du hattest ja nicht mitbekommen, dass ich mich schon ne weile mit TRB unterhalten hatte 

Jetzt wo du es sagst, hätte ich eigtl auch noch meinen Helm aufsetzen sollen ^^

Schade, dass ich bald schon wieder ins verhasste Berlin muss...würde gerne weiter biken 

War heute aber echt kurios..Unten am Feldberg 20 Grad und leichte Sonne. Und oben (@ 11 Uhr) Nebel, sodass man nicht mal 5 Meter weit schauen konnte...Sowas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt.

Big Greetz

Alex


----------



## Bergziege. (30. Juli 2011)

Mal was anderes: Ist jemand von hier zufällig da auch am Start [URL schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/[/URL] ? Bin super gespannt wie das wird



Bei dem Pfifferling Event würde ich ja auch mitmachen.

Ansonsten fahre ich halt morgen im Taunus.
Start nicht vor 11 Uhr und ohne Übernachtung.
 Mitfahrer sind willkommen. Bitte hier melden.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## F.Zoller (31. Juli 2011)

mmh eig. hatte ich ja schon gestern geantwortet, aber irgendwie steht des hier nicht mehr 0.0 also ich bin dann um 11 an der HM


----------



## Bergziege. (31. Juli 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> mmh eig. hatte ich ja schon gestern geantwortet, aber irgendwie steht des hier nicht mehr 0.0 also ich bin dann um 11 an der HM









 bis 11 Uhr


----------



## wartool (31. Juli 2011)

@alex..
warst Du dert, dem ich auf dem victoria begenet bin? Du hattest nen Kollesch dabei, und hast gefragt, ob ich euch jagen will??

@Bergziege:
welcome back.. wie war der Urlaub

@Felix:
war nur gestern Abend oben.. aber nur bis ca. 3 uhr.. die Sicht war beschissen..


----------



## sipaq (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe man kennt mich hier noch?

Ich wollte morgen mal wieder biken gehen. Hat irgendwer Zeit und Lust? Muss Euch aber warnen, bin sicher nicht extrem fit.

Zeitlich bin ich flexibel und den ein oder anderen Trail kenn ich auch noch ;-)


----------



## x-rossi (31. Juli 2011)

hi 

habe leider spätschicht und arbeite bis 20:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (31. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> @alex..
> warst Du dert, dem ich auf dem victoria begenet bin? Du hattest nen Kollesch dabei, und hast gefragt, ob ich euch jagen will??



Ja genau,

der war ich ...Habe dich bisher aber nicht kennen lernen dürfen. Aber ich habe noch nem 10 Sekunden_Vorsprung dann meine Aufholjagd gestartet ^^... 
Aber nur kurz, dann musste ich auf Robert warten.

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Xah88 (31. Juli 2011)

Achso
*
ACHTUNG* Reichenbacher Trail extrem vermint mit Baumstümpfen im Landebereich und Fallen in uneinsichtigen Kurven.
Richtig fiese Dinger...weiter unten war dann auch ne Dame mit roten Haaren, die mich angebrüllt hat "hier sei Fahrradfahren verboten!".
Vielleicht war es auch die Täterin...Dunno !

Greetz


----------



## x-rossi (31. Juli 2011)

wir hatten heute nur dufte wanderer auf unseren wegen. lächelnde und staunende familien, grüßende walker, alles ok.

ein pärchen haben wir sogar belauscht und hörten die frau zu ihrem mann sagen "das finde ich gut, dafür sind die fahrräder ja gebaut".

jedenfalls meine ich das pendelt sich ein, es sind eher mehr positiv eingestellte unterwegs, als hasser.

und wir fahren im schrittempo schon 25-50 meter vor den schnittstellen an wanderern vorbei.


----------



## wartool (31. Juli 2011)

mir sind heute Nachmittag auch sehr viele dieser "Fallen" in den Weg geradten.. sowohl im RB, als auch am AK.. unter anderem am Freireter hat sich jemand zu schaffen gemacht.. konnte es aber soweit alles "beheben" 

was mir aufgefallen ist... ich bin fast sicher, dass der Müllbehälter auf dem AK gestern noch da war.. heute war er weg! (endlich.. wurde ja auch Zeit)


----------



## wartool (31. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ja genau,
> 
> der war ich ...Habe dich bisher aber nicht kennen lernen dürfen. Aber ich habe noch nem 10 Sekunden_Vorsprung dann meine Aufholjagd gestartet ^^...
> Aber nur kurz, dann musste ich auf Robert warten.
> ...



Naja.. soll doch Spaß machen und ist keine Hetzjagt.. du noch viel lernen musst junger Padavan ;-)

Naja.. nächstes mal erkennst de mich ja am Radl... war ja mal das gleiche, wie Deines...


----------



## karsten13 (31. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> was mir aufgefallen ist... ich bin fast sicher, dass der Müllbehälter auf dem AK gestern noch da war.. heute war er weg! (endlich.. wurde ja auch Zeit)



und ich dachte schon, ich hätte was an den Augen 
Die Frage ist, ob das Ding auch wiederkommt ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (1. August 2011)

hoffentlch kommt das ding nicht wieder... war immer wie ne einladung für die Leute ihren Kram dort zu lassen... weder für umwelt, noch Tiere gut...

Die sollen gefälligst ihren Dreck wieder mit runter schleppen finde ich! - da sah es echt zu wüst aus un letzter Zeit...

Es könnte halt sein, dass das Verschwinden des Teils mit den Umabuten und Blockaden einhegegangen ist... entweder Forst (Samstag auf Sonntag unwahrscheinlich).. oder die organisierte Wandermafia... egal.. läuft ja wieder alles


----------



## Xah88 (1. August 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Naja.. soll doch Spaß machen und ist keine Hetzjagt.. du noch viel lernen musst junger Padavan ;-)
> 
> Naja.. nächstes mal erkennst de mich ja am Radl... war ja mal das gleiche, wie Deines...


 
Hatte aber nur kurz den Canyon-Schriftzug gelesen. Was für ein Torque (Modell + Jahr) hast du denn?

Und zu Hetzjagd -> Smeagol will seinen Schatz, fiese kleine Hobbitse xD Wir lieben ihn, wir brauchen ihn... Ach is ja auch egal 

Beste Grüße

Alex und Smeagol


----------



## wartool (1. August 2011)

@Xah.. das ist bzw war mal ein 2011er Torque 5.0

aber bis auf Rahmen, Lenker und Sattelklemme ist nix mehr original ... doch.. die Trigger und das Schaltwerk, sowie Umwerfer.. das wars aber auch


----------



## Xah88 (1. August 2011)

Ach stimmt, hattest du mir ja schon mal geschrieben.

Die Verknüpfung hatte mein Kopf noch nicht geschlossen ...So ist das mit der Jugend von heute


----------



## wartool (1. August 2011)

tze.. junges Gemüs´


----------



## Xah88 (1. August 2011)

Falls jemand Interesse hat -> Fullfacehelm "Specialized Deviant" 2010ér Skulls-Version günstig zu verkaufen..Abholung in Oberursel  Neu und original verpackt.

Greetz 

Alex


----------



## TRB (1. August 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat -> Fullfacehelm "Specialized Deviant" 2010ér Skulls-Version günstig zu verkaufen..Abholung in Oberursel  Neu und original verpackt.
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Alex



hat da jemand seinen plan in die tat umgesetzt


----------



## erbchen (1. August 2011)

Hi,

wer hat morgen Abend (DI) Lust zu fahren? 18-18.30 Hm oder auch Mittwoch morgens so um 9 Uhr?

null eins sieben acht  sieben drei acht drei null vier acht.

Ich würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen

Gruß Daniel


----------



## karsten13 (1. August 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> wer hat morgen Abend (DI) Lust zu fahren? 18-18.30 Hm oder auch Mittwoch morgens so um 9 Uhr?
> 
> null eins sieben acht  sieben drei acht drei null vier acht.
> 
> Ich würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen



pass auf, falls Du den Zacken fährst 

Morgen ist bei mir definitiv Rennrad dran, nachdem das die letzten 3 (!!!) Wochen ins Wasser gefallen ist. Mittwoch schleiche ich grad um die Zeit ins Büro ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (2. August 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Mittwoch schleiche ich grad um die Zeit ins Büro ...



Du meinst... Du stolperst rüber.. lol

@Erbchen
ich plane heute auch nach Feierabend ne Runde zu drehen.. allerdings nicht zuuu lang, weil ich morgen nochmal länger ran will. Sollte ich Richtung 18 in der Nähe der HM sein rufe ich an.. ansonten begegnet man sich vielleicht irgendwo.. werde hauptsächlich um den AK unterwegs sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (2. August 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> hat da jemand seinen plan in die tat umgesetzt


Genau...musste heute eh hin, wegen ner acht im HiRa (hibike & anderer Händler meinten "die Felge soll jemals eingespeicht gewesen sein?! // hatte es aber beim kauf auch nicht kontrolliert)
Naja und da hibike bestenfalls in 2 Wochen dazu käme, musste ich dann woanders hingehen (die freakz vom dorfladen meinten 30-50  , aber was soll ich machen)
Ja mal schauen ob i-jmd nen deviant will, sonst knalle ich sie einfach bei eBay rein...
Greetz


----------



## x-rossi (2. August 2011)

ist der helm so groß wie deiner?


----------



## Xah88 (2. August 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ist der helm so groß wie deiner?


 
Habe 2 gekauft: *1x M* (54-60) ; *1x L* (57-63)


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. August 2011)

Wenn du das nächste Mal ein Speichenproblem hast oder neue Laufräder brauchst, komm gleich zu mir  Ich kenn die finanziellen Nöte nur zu gut  und be mir gibts liebevolle Handarbeit, die sogar bei Karsten hält 

Wärste mal früher gekommen mit dem Helm, jetzt hab ich selbst schon den gleichen  

Heute und morgen kann ich wohl nicht fahren, aber hätte jemand am Donnerstag Lust und Zeit? Entweder früh morgens oder eben auch Abends?


----------



## x-rossi (2. August 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Habe 2 gekauft: *1x M* (54-60) ; *1x L* (57-63)


hast du am wochenende zeit?


----------



## Xah88 (2. August 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wenn du das nächste Mal ein Speichenproblem hast oder neue Laufräder brauchst, komm gleich zu mir


 
Soll ich mal anrufen, ob sie die Reparatur noch stoppen können? ^^...Also beim VR gefallen mir auch 2-3 Speichen nicht, aber da ich in 1,5 Wochen wieder nach Berlin ziehe, lasse ich das für die 1-2 Ausfahrten noch so.
Aber vielleicht komme ich im Winter ja mal auf dein Angebot zurück, da fahre ich eh nicht. Und bei neuem Schadensfall sowieso  Vielen Dank schon mal !!



x-rossi schrieb:


> hast du am wochenende zeit?


 
Zumindest nicht für unseren FT-Plan. 
Auf dem Weg zur Hohemark mal in Oberursel vorbeischauen kannst du gerne.
Ich glaube ich fahre nur Sonntag Nachmittag/Abend, weil am WE meine Freundin kommt und die mag mein Hobby mal garnicht xD 




theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Heute und morgen kann ich wohl nicht fahren, aber hätte jemand am Donnerstag Lust und Zeit? Entweder früh morgens oder eben auch Abends?


 
Bei mir wird es (Wenn die Felge bis Mi-Abend fertig ist), wohl am Donnerstag per 17.36 Bus hoch auf den Feldi gehen, aber ich tippe mal du willst lieber selber hochtreten....



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wärste mal früher gekommen mit dem Helm, jetzt hab ich selbst schon den gleichen


 Habe ich schon von Oli gehört, ...du willst aber lieber nicht wissen, zu welchem Preis ich ihn *NEU & OVP* bekommen habe  
Greetz

Alex


----------



## x-rossi (2. August 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht für unseren FT-Plan.
> Auf dem Weg zur Hohemark mal in Oberursel vorbeischauen kannst du gerne.


gerne, aber dann nur auf dem weg heim, weil ich den helm nicht gerne unnötig mitschleppen würde.


----------



## Xah88 (2. August 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> gerne, aber dann nur auf dem weg heim, weil ich den helm nicht gerne unnötig mitschleppen würde.


 
Dann schicke ich dir gleich mal meine Handynummer, aber ich tippe mal ich bin dann späten Nachmittag/Abends in der City was essen mit ihr (Samstag). Aber die Planung ist noch sehr ungenau. Freitag bin ich auch jeden Fall zuhause, weil so wie es jetzt aussieht, kann ich Freitag Abend nicht meine Freundin in die Wohnung lassen ..Also Aufräumen 

Achso, du wolltest 135 statt 140 bezahlen, oder  Habe die beiden mal für je 85 in den Bikemarkt gesetzt .Würde dir aber bescheid geben...was denkst du, was wohl eher passen wird (M L ) ?


----------



## x-rossi (2. August 2011)

ach so ist das?! 

dann fahre ich wohl eher zum hibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (2. August 2011)

kosten die nicht 49 oder 59 beim hibike und bei CRC auch???


----------



## Xah88 (2. August 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ach so ist das?!
> 
> dann fahre ich wohl eher zum hibike


 
Du weißt ja , für wieviel du ihn bei mir bekommst  Also den Feldbergpreis...

@ wartool: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Skulls-Fullface-Helm-black-red-Mod-2010.html


----------



## Xah88 (2. August 2011)

Wollte die eventuell heute in Ebay reinhauen...was denkst du, was du wohl eher brauchst, M oder L ?

Greetzi

P´s 2 waren noch bei Hibike, aber die M die noch da ist war kacke beklebt vorne


----------



## wartool (2. August 2011)

ah.. ok.. dann gab es dort nur die normalen deviant.. nix scull


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. August 2011)

> Bei mir wird es (Wenn die Felge bis Mi-Abend fertig ist), wohl am Donnerstag per 17.36 Bus hoch auf den Feldi gehen, aber ich tippe mal du willst lieber selber hochtreten....



Ja logisch, Bus ist für Pussies 
Wir können uns aber trotzdem oben treffen oder sowas. Mal gucken wie es zeitlich hinhaut oder ob noch jemand anders mitwill.



> Habe ich schon von Oli gehört, ...du willst aber lieber nicht wissen, zu welchem Preis ich ihn *NEU & OVP* bekommen habe



Nein, lieber nicht, aber kannst mir aber gern deine Quellen verraten 

Ja und was Laufräder angeht kannst du dich immer gern bei mir melden. Kurzfristige Reparaturen gehen aber nur wenn ich oder du passende Speichen haben.


----------



## Xah88 (2. August 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ja logisch, Bus ist für Pussies
> Wir können uns aber trotzdem oben treffen oder sowas. Mal gucken wie es zeitlich hinhaut oder ob noch jemand anders mitwill.


Bin wenn alles klappt 17.50 Uhr oben, + anziehen also circa 18 Uhr....mit 17,5 kg reichen mir auch die Zwischenstücke zwischen den Trails.





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Nein, lieber nicht, aber kannst mir aber gern deine Quellen verraten .


 
Hibike, aber nur im Store, nicht online..ich wette die dürfen den nicht offiziell rabattieren (wie bei ner Playstation) und hauen in deswegen so halb unter der Theke raus.
Gestern waren noch 2 da (M & L) und das deutlich unter deinem "Gebrauchtpreis" !

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (3. August 2011)

Ich werde morgen zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr an der Hohemark starten. Gibts noch Interessenten? Zeitlich bin ich noch nicht festgelegt, würde es von den Mitfahrern abhängig machen.

@Alex: Schaffe es wohl nicht vorher rechtzeitig hoch. Fährst du nochmal irgendwo hoch dann oder nur noch runterzus?


----------



## Xah88 (3. August 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Alex: Schaffe es wohl nicht vorher rechtzeitig hoch. Fährst du nochmal irgendwo hoch dann oder nur noch runterzus?


 
Mich hat ein Arbeitskollege mit einem Nerve mal angesprochen. Den guide ich morgen vielleicht.
Ich werde 18 Uhr die DH runter fahren und bin circa 18.20 Fuchstanz...dann gehts schon wieder RB/VK runter oder noch ein Zwischentrail. Mal schauen. ...wird also eng mit zusammen fahren. Oder wärst du auch so 18.20 FT?

Greetz


----------



## Everstyle (3. August 2011)

M0in,

bin grad am [email protected]#$ der Welt, d. h. Beskid Niski. Hier ist es sehr huegellig, die Waelder sehr naturbelassen und die Trails ziemlich wild. Werde heute eine erste laengere Tour mit einem Cube Analog starten, da bin ich mal gespannt... erzaehle spaeter mehr...

Euch allen eine gute Fahrt!

E.style


----------



## drinkandbike (3. August 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> bin grad am [email protected]#$ der Welt, d. h. Beskid Niski. Hier ist es sehr huegellig, die Waelder sehr naturbelassen und die Trails ziemlich wild. Werde heute eine erste laengere Tour mit einem Cube Analog starten, da bin ich mal gespannt... erzaehle spaeter mehr...
> 
> ...




......ah polnische Karpaten  kenn ich


----------



## F.Zoller (3. August 2011)

hat jemand von euch einen alten vorbau in länge ca. 90 - 100 mm mit 31,8 klemmung? 
Den ich mir mal ans Fahrrad schrauben darf : ) 
Ich würde mir nämlich gerne einen neuen kürzeren Vorbau leisten und bin mir mit der länge noch nicht sicher. Meiner ist 120.

lg
Felix : )

editfaker 18 uhr ist mir lieber, aber ich hab den ganzen tag zeit ... : )


----------



## wartool (3. August 2011)

puuuh.. war ganz schön nass eben.. aber goil :-D


----------



## Xah88 (3. August 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> puuuh.. war ganz schön nass eben.. aber goil :-D


----------



## TRB (4. August 2011)

mist,ich wÃ¤re so gerne heute abend gefahren aber mir ist jetzt kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen,zumal heute ja was das wetter angeht der einzig akzeptable tag wird fÃ¼r den rest der woche. wochenende soll ja mehr oder weniger wieder bescheiden werden


----------



## F.Zoller (4. August 2011)

sorry faker aber ich bin heute doch nicht mit von der Partie 
dir aber noch viel spaß : )


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. August 2011)

Ich sag dann für heute auch ab, nicht das jemand unangekündigt auf mich wartet. Fühle mich nicht so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias21 (4. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bisher war ich nur als stiller Leser in diesem Bereich unterwegs, aber jetzt möchte ich mich kurz mal vorstellen. 

Ich heiße Matthias, bin 22 Jahre alt und wohne in Frankfurt am Main, Stadtteil Griesheim um genau zu sein. Von meinem 11. bis 14. Lebensjahr bin ich aktiv Strassenrad im Verein gefahren (damals noch in Rheinhessen) und jeden Sonntag auf Rennen unterwegs gewesen. Doch im Jahr 2003 vermiesten mir mehrere Stürze, schwache Leistungen sowie andere Probleme die Lust am Sport, sodass ich diesen beendete. Von gestern auf heute trieb ich überhaupt keinen Sport mehr, ernährte mich schlecht und nahm zu wie sonstwas.

2008 begann ich, mich anders zu ernähren und seither purzelte mein Gewicht zum Glück wieder. Der Knoten platzte aber im Mai diesen Jahres, als ich nach 8(!) Jahren Pause wieder mal aufs Rennrad stieg. Anfangs ging es noch über den Grüngürtel auf flachem Terrain, dann entdeckte ich den Taunus. Schnell merkte ich aber, dass mir die Verkehrslage da oben etwas zu gefährlich ist, zumindest wenn man alleine ist. 

Somit kamen für mich eher Wege durch den Wald in Frage. Dies hatte zur Folge, dass ich mir Ende Juni ein MTB gekauft habe - eine Entscheidung, die mein Leben verändert hat. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich nochmal zum Radsport finde, aber es ist einfach mein Sport und wir beide sind unzertrennlich. Mittlerweile habe ich auch den Taunus fest in mein Herz geschlossen - die Bedingungen zum Radfahren sind einfach perfekt und die Landschaft schlicht ein Traum. 

Mein erster großer Erfolg war es, den Feldberg hinaufzufahren. Dies gelang mir bereits am Wochenende nach dem Kauf des MTB. Die Strecke führte über Königstein, Falkenstein, Fuchstanz und Windeck hoch zum Gipfel - ich war direkt verliebt und bereits auch 4x oben.

Sobald schönes Wetter ist und ich Zeit habe, setze ich mich aufs Rad. Zudem habe ich nun auch noch zwei Wochen Urlaub und dementsprechend Zeit.

Aber heute war meine bisherige Königsetappe an der Reihe! Bisher fuhr ich 3x über 70km:

-> 10. Juli, 72km: Königstein - Falkenstein - Fuchstanz - Oberreifenberg - Schmitten - Dorfweil - Brombach - Hunoldstal und zurück

-> 31. Juli, 77km: Sulzbach - Oberliederbach - Fischbach - Ruppertshain - Billtalhöhe - Fuchstanz - Feldberg - Fuchstanz - Falkenstein - Königstein

-> 02. August, 84km: Königstein - Falkenstein - Rotes Kreuz - Kittelhütte - Seelenberg - Mauloff - Finsternthal und zurück

Vor allem letztere Tour hatte mich sehr beeindruckt und auch überrascht, dass ich so etwas leisten kann. 
Aber wie bereits angerissen, war heute der Gipfel. Ein weiterer Beweis, wie wichtig Vorbereitung im Sinne von Ernährung ist. Heute fuhr ich mittags und habe zuvor eine gute Portion Nudeln gegessen. Das Resultat?

Ich hatte Power OHNE Ende. Jeden Anstieg fuhr ich mit einem Gang dicker als sonst und meine Beine wollten einfach nicht schlappmachen. Bei den Strecken zuvor fuhr ich meistens morgens und da gab es "nur" Haferflocken mit Nüssen. Die gesamte Fahrt habe ich nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt und auch jetzt bin ich noch etwas ratlos. Hat dies wirklich so viel mit dem Essen zu tun? Vielleicht sollte ich darauf mal einen Arzt oder Fitnesstrainer konsultieren.

Jedenfalls führte dies alles heute Mittag zu folgender INSANE-Runde:

*100,7km*, fast 6 Stunden Fahrzeit bei einem Schnitt von 18,5/Stunde - die Strecke führte über:

Königstein - Falkenstein - Fuchstanz - Rotes Kreuz - Kittelhütte - Seelenberg - Riedelbach - Cratzenbach - Rod an der Weil - Neuweilnau - Altweilnau - Treisberg - Hunoldstal - Brombach - Dorfweil - Schmitten - Arnoldshain - Oberreifenberg - Rotes Kreuz - Fuchstanz - Falkenstein - Königstein - Schwalbach - Sulzbach - Eschborn und dann wie immer über Sossenheim zurück

Eine fantastische Runde, die mich höchst beeindruckt hat. Böse war der Anstieg von Altweilnau nach Treisberg, da der Weg oft mit Geröll übersät war und das Vorankommen so etwas schwierig war - steil wars auch noch wie Sau. 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich kein Trailfahrer bin, sondern eher ausgeschilderte Rad- und Waldwege sowie teils auch Landstrassen benutze (Letzteres eher selten, aber heute z.B. der Fall).

Dies mal als etwas ausführlicher Bericht über mich und mein Schaffen... auf jeden Fall finde ich es toll, dass es so viele Leute in meiner Umgebung gibt, die mein Hobby teilen. Getroffen habe ich allerdings noch keinen aus dem Forum, was sich hoffentlich mal bald ändern wird.

Offenbar habe ich Karsten, Anke & Co. letzten Sonntag auf dem Feldberg nur knapp verpasst. Wenn ich mich nach seiner Aufnahmezeit der Bilder orientiere, standen wir gegen 14/14:30 Uhr zeitgleich auf dem Feldberg, nur an unterschiedlichen Orten.  

@Karsten: Ihr standet sowie ich das sehe am zweiten Kiosk (gegenüber des Restaurants), ich weiter unten an den Felsen. Da hätte ich meinen Hintern mal hochbewegen müssen... 

Wie dem auch sei, abschliessend bleibt zu sagen:

Radfahren ist geil, Taunus ist geil, Radfahren im Taunus ist... ja, geiler! Vielleicht sieht man sich mal!


----------



## x-rossi (5. August 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> mist,ich wÃ¤re so gerne heute abend gefahren aber mir ist jetzt kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen,zumal heute ja was das wetter angeht der einzig akzeptable tag wird fÃ¼r den rest der woche. wochenende soll ja mehr oder weniger wieder bescheiden werden


bist du samstag dann raus?


----------



## TRB (5. August 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bist du samstag dann raus?



wie kommst du denn darauf ;-) wir fahren samstag wie wir das ausgemacht haben. Ich melde mich gegen abend bei dir


----------



## Xah88 (5. August 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn darauf ;-) wir fahren samstag wie wir das ausgemacht haben. Ich melde mich gegen abend bei dir


 
*willauch ....wiiiiillll...menno...schafft euch ja keine freundin an


----------



## x-rossi (5. August 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn darauf ;-) wir fahren samstag wie wir das ausgemacht haben. Ich melde mich gegen abend bei dir


----------



## wartool (5. August 2011)

@Matthias21

freut mich zu hören, dass Dir der Taunus ebenso gefällt wie uns allen hier, die gesegnet sind in dessen Einzugsgebiet zu wohnen 

Vielleicht sieht man sich.. dann wahrscheinlich aber wirklich nur eher an Hotspots wie dem fuchstanz oder so.. denn die Meisten hier bemühen sich eher weg von den von Dir gewählten Wegen zu fahren.. sprich.. Trails! Trails und nochmal Trails! ;-)

@Faker+Rossi
wann startet ihr am SA? Wenn ich nicht zu übel aufm Weinfest kleben bleibe komme ich evtl mit.. aber nicht warten oder so.. wird wenn dann spontan geschehen!


----------



## F.Zoller (5. August 2011)

@ Matthias 
erstmal wow was ein text xD
und ja mountenbiken ist eh das beste : )
wenn man sich demnächst mal trifft kann ich dir meine route zum feldberg zeigen, die wurde mir von den Wehrheimern gezeigt und die ist echt angenehm zu fahren : )
ich schreib dir das weil ich mich noch gut erinnere was fürn scheiß ich vorher immer zum feldi gefahrn bin : D


----------



## Everstyle (5. August 2011)

M0in,

- das Cube Analog mit Zugseil Discs erfordert enorm viel Kraft in den Haenden, wenn man irgendwo "kontrolliert" hinunter fahren will
- die Trails sind mit Wildwuchs, Schlamm (sehr laehmiger Boden) und Aesten uebersaet; dafeur aber menschenleer
- eine Strecke von ca. 50Km und 700/900Hm reicht hier voellig aus, um platt zu sein

Jedenfalls war ich schon etwas skeptisch im Vorfeld, da der Strassenverkehr hier exakt null-komme-nix Ruecksicht auf die Radfahrer nimmt. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich auch nicht viel fahren. Doch die beiden Touren in die Wildnis hier haben mich davon ueberzeugt, dass ein bisschen Strasse sich lohnen kann.

So sind wir am Mittwoch erst ein Mal auf der Strasse zu dem Ausgangspunkt des Trails gefahren. Was dann folgte laesst sich in etwa mit ReichenbachT vergleichen. Knapp 8Km super viel Naesse und Schlamm. Der Weg ging rauf und runter mit kaum Gefaelle, dafuer aber sehr abentuerlich. Ich kamm mir vor, wie auf einer Durchreise in der russischen Taiga in den Sommermonaten. Auf alle Faelle ein perfektes Balancetraining

Gestern gabs dann zu Beginn der Tour einen steilen Anstieg aehnlich dem ViktoriaT. Hier haette ich mir aber auch eine Machete gewuenscht. Teilweise dachte ich mir, ich wuerde mitten im Wald ohne Weg stehen!?! Hier habe ich auch viel geschoben, der Boden war super feucht, grobes Geroell etc, Ergo Tempo war lvl 0. Fuer die ca. 380HM haben wir knapp 1,5Std. gebraucht. Am Ende haben wir einen noch abenteuerlichen Trail nach unten genommen. Hier haben wir teilweise 20 Minuten lang den Weg gesucht. Auf alle Faelle ein perfektes Orientierungstrainig

FAZIT: nix fuer gemuetliche Tourenfahrer, dafuer aber sehr abentuerlich!

Bis naechste Woche im Taunus (aaahhh... Waldautobahnen...)

E.style

p. s. @Mattias21: schoen zu hoeren/lesen, dass das Radfahren dir geholfen hat aus deiner "Lethargie" heraus zu kommen. Ich habe von viele aehnlichen "Faellen" bereits gehoert. Ueber Kondition scheinst du zu verfeugen, wenn du mit uns kommst (AWB), dann stell dich aber darauf ein, dass wir sehr viele Trails fahren. Aber das kann man auch lernen...


----------



## Claudy (5. August 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> *willauch ....wiiiiillll...menno...schafft euch ja keine freundin an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (5. August 2011)

Claudy schrieb:


>


 
Nicht witzig ..habe doch nur noch 1 Woche hier ...

Lust kommenden Dienstag mal mit (hoch) zu shutteln, Claudy ?

Beste Grüße

Alex


----------



## TRB (5. August 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> @TRB+Rossi
> wann startet ihr am SA? Wenn ich nicht zu übel aufm Weinfest kleben bleibe komme ich evtl mit.. aber nicht warten oder so.. wird wenn dann spontan geschehen!



nachmittags, bin erst ab so gegen 12 verfügbar...


----------



## Claudy (5. August 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Nicht witzig ..habe doch nur noch 1 Woche hier ...
> 
> Lust kommenden Dienstag mal mit (hoch) zu shutteln, Claudy ?
> 
> ...



Dienstags fährt die Claudy Rennrad .


...nicht traurig sein, du kommst bestimmt bald wieder. 

Grüße an die Freundin und ein schönes Wochenende .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## x-rossi (5. August 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> nachmittags, bin erst ab so gegen 12 verfügbar...


cool! dann kann ich heute ja doch cocktails tanken.


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2011)

Ist irgendwer am Sonntag unterwegs bzw. hat am Montag tagsüber oder abends Zeit?


----------



## x-rossi (6. August 2011)

faker hat sich bei mir angemeldet und interesse bekundet (natürlich ohne gewähr, vermute ich ). ein uhrzeit haben wir aber noch nicht vereinbart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (6. August 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ist irgendwer am Sonntag unterwegs bzw. hat am Montag tagsüber oder abends Zeit?



Ich werde Sonntag fahren aber nicht vor 11 starten und habe nur bis 15 Uhr Zeit.

@ Matthias21
Also ich fahre auch gerne längere Touren, mit Waldautobahn um Strecke zu machen. Wir können ja mal zusammen starten. Wie hast Du den üblicherweise Zeit?

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Nirolo (6. August 2011)

Ist vielleicht ein bisschen off-topic hier in dem thread, aber für manche doch interessant:
der supertramp in bockenheim macht zu und hat momentan 30-70% rabatt auf fast alle sachen. ist zwar kein radladen, aber bestimmte outdoorsachen kann man ja eigentlich immer gebrauchen.


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2011)

@X-Rossi: Bergziege und ich starten morgen um 11 Uhr an der HM.


----------



## x-rossi (7. August 2011)

faker und ich gleich gegen 9:00


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. August 2011)

Nass und dreckig wars heut, sehr sehr geil. Und zum ausklingen liege ich jetzt noch vorm Haus in der Sonne. Perfect Sunday!


----------



## TRB (7. August 2011)

rossis bike sieht auf jeden fall schon mal sehr sehr schön, äh dreckig aus


----------



## x-rossi (7. August 2011)

ist aber schon wieder sauber 

wenn das wetter die woche mitspielt: mittwoch, freitag, samstag und sonntag.


----------



## F.Zoller (8. August 2011)

ich hätte am donnerstag und sonntag interesse : )


----------



## sipaq (8. August 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Nass und dreckig wars heut, sehr sehr geil. Und zum ausklingen liege ich jetzt noch vorm Haus in der Sonne. Perfect Sunday!


Bergziege und ich hatten gestern auch unseren Spaß. Wir haben eine etwas längere, aber nicht so höhenmeterlastige Runde über Kapersburg, Winterstein, Gaulskopf, Ziegenberg und wieder zurück gedreht. War mit knapp 1000hm auch genug für mich nach 3 Monaten Bike-Abstinenz.

Ach ja und dreckig waren wir (und die Bikes) auch


----------



## sipaq (8. August 2011)

Sonntag hätte ich auch Bock. Gerne etwas früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (10. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Sonntag hätte ich auch lust zum radeln, nimmt mich jemand mit?

vg

Yves


----------



## sipaq (10. August 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Sonntag hätte ich auch lust zum radeln, nimmt mich jemand mit?


Ich nehme Dich gerne mit, wenn Du mir versprichst mich nicht abzuhängen


----------



## F.Zoller (10. August 2011)

ok wegen sonntag, meine schwester hat taufe : ( wie konnt ich so was nur vergessen  : D naja euch viel spaß : )


----------



## fuzzball (11. August 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich nehme Dich gerne mit, wenn Du mir versprichst mich nicht abzuhängen



ich glaube die Gefahr besteht nicht


----------



## h.jay (13. August 2011)

Hi,
der Urlaub steht vor der Tür und ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand Touren für Korsika und/oder Ligurien (so um Finale) hat. Es gibt zwar vieles im Netz, aber da weiß man ja nie, was man bekommt. Deswegen mal eine Frage in die Runde.  Vllt hat ja jemand nen Tipp für mich.


----------



## Speedskater (13. August 2011)

jou, ich radel am Montag auch in den Urlaub. 
Erst mal gehts mit der Bahn bis Ehrwald und dann radeln wir nach Riva, am 21.Aug. kommt Madam dann mit dem Auto nach und wir machen noch bissel Urlaub am Gardasee


----------



## sipaq (13. August 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ich glaube die Gefahr besteht nicht


Cool. Dann morgen um 10.30 Uhr an der Hohemark?


----------



## fuzzball (14. August 2011)

jo geht klar


----------



## x-rossi (14. August 2011)

sipaq & fuzzball: danke für die kleine tour heute. hat spaß gemacht!

aber sipaq, bitte lerne noch etwas besser rad fahren, damit ich keine unfälle baue   aber im ernst, es scheint nichts schlimmes zu sein. am sprunggelenk färbt sich nichts, also sind weder bänder, noch die kapsel gerissen. alles im grünen bereich!

richtigstellung/ sipaq hat nichts mit meinem unfall zu tun gehabt! (vielleicht nur ein bisschen, aber nicht viel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (15. August 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> sipaq & fuzzball: danke für die kleine tour heute. hat spaß gemacht!
> 
> aber sipaq, bitte lerne noch etwas besser rad fahren, damit ich keine unfälle baue   aber im ernst, es scheint nichts schlimmes zu sein. am sprunggelenk färbt sich nichts, also sind weder bänder, noch die kapsel gerissen. alles im grünen bereich!
> 
> richtigstellung/ sipaq hat nichts mit meinem unfall zu tun gehabt! (vielleicht nur ein bisschen, aber nicht viel)


Wer nicht meiner Linie folgt, sondern selbst Experimente macht, ist selbst schuld 

PS: Schön, dass nichts schlimmes passiert ist.


----------



## TRB (15. August 2011)

hab Donnerstag frei, fährt da jemand nachmittags?


----------



## Everstyle (15. August 2011)

Euch Haufen alleine fahren lassen... tstststsst.. ständig muss ich hier von irgendwelchen Quack-Aktionen hören

Jedenfalls, diesen Mittwoch soll das Wetter einigermaßen i. O. sein, wie wäre es also mit einer AWB-Runde?!? Irgendwelches Interesse hier?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## TRB (15. August 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Jedenfalls, diesen Mittwoch soll das Wetter einigermaßen i. O. sein, wie wäre es also mit einer AWB-Runde?!? Irgendwelches Interesse hier?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Everstyle



verschieb die doch diese woche mal auf donnerstag da wird das wetter noch besser und ich komme mit. mittwochs ist es bei mir ein wenig schlecht die woche.


----------



## fuzzball (15. August 2011)

Jungs hatte auch viel Spaß auf der gestigen Tour, auch wenn heute noch der  Sand/Matsch zwischen den Zähnen knirschte.

Auch gut zu hören, dass die Folgen des Sturzes nicht so schlimm waren.



x-rossi schrieb:


> sipaq & fuzzball: danke für die kleine tour heute. hat spaß gemacht!
> 
> aber sipaq, bitte lerne noch etwas besser rad fahren, damit ich keine unfälle baue   aber im ernst, es scheint nichts schlimmes zu sein. am sprunggelenk färbt sich nichts, also sind weder bänder, noch die kapsel gerissen. alles im grünen bereich!
> 
> richtigstellung/ sipaq hat nichts mit meinem unfall zu tun gehabt! (vielleicht nur ein bisschen, aber nicht viel)





sipaq schrieb:


> Wer nicht meiner Linie folgt, sondern selbst Experimente macht, ist selbst schuld
> 
> PS: Schön, dass nichts schlimmes passiert ist.


----------



## x-rossi (15. August 2011)

bis samstag wird der fuß wieder relativ fit, denke ich. aber dann viele höhenmeter bitte, am besten um die 1.500 hm. runter möchte ich den fuß ein wenig schonen, werde deswegen nur halbgas abfahren.

den übernächsten samstag dann 1.800, und den sonntag dann 1.000. so im dreh halt.

und bitte: gestürzt bin ich nicht, nur umgefallen  (wenn auch ungeschickt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (16. August 2011)

zwei mal feldberg und altkÃ¶nig also :-D


----------



## x-rossi (16. August 2011)

sozusagen


----------



## DerTitan (16. August 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Euch Haufen alleine fahren lassen... tstststsst.. ständig muss ich hier von irgendwelchen Quack-Aktionen hören
> 
> Jedenfalls, diesen Mittwoch soll das Wetter einigermaßen i. O. sein, wie wäre es also mit einer AWB-Runde?!? Irgendwelches Interesse hier?
> 
> ...



Ich würde gegen 16 Uhr starten wollen? Hab Urlaub und es ist Pro7 Serienabend mit Staffelfinale ;-)


----------



## Everstyle (17. August 2011)

Servus,

vor 1800 wird leider nix und verschieben kann ich auch nix, da ich morgen schon etwas anderes vor habe.

So wie es aussieht, werde ich wohl heute alleine das schöne Wetter geniessen müssen...

E.


----------



## Nirolo (17. August 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> hab Donnerstag frei, fährt da jemand nachmittags?



Hab' ich vor. Wenn du damit leben kannst, dass es eher gemütlich auf und abwärts geht können wir gern zusammen fahren  
Weiß noch nicht genau, wann ich von der Uni loskomm'.
Werd aber wahrscheinlich irgendwann zwischen drei und vier an der Hohemark sein. Vielleicht kann ich Faker auch noch von seiner Arbeit loseisen, ma schaun


----------



## Everstyle (18. August 2011)

Zur Tour von Gestern: so sehr ich auch die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten mit anderen (hier) mag, so sehr liebe ich es auch einfach für mich alleine zu fahren! 

Hierbei finde ich immer die Zeit und Ruhe über alles nachzudenken was mich gerade so beschäftigt... Dann die absolute Konzentration abwärts... Dann wieder die Freiheit zu besitzen zu sagen, heute fahr ich mal die Weisse Schneisse bis zum Limes Kamm ohne Pausen hoch... Um am Ende dann doch fast 18 Minuten lang den Sonnenuntergang am Feldi zu beobachten  

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## TRB (20. August 2011)

bin gestern Ã¼ber emminghaushÃ¼tte und weiÃer mauer zum fuchstanz und von dort aus Ã¼ber kleiner feldberg und windeck hoch zum feldberg. von dort aus den downhill runter bis zum fuchstanz. dann nochmal hoch zum altkÃ¶nig. abwÃ¤rts gings dann viktoriatrail einstieg,lipstempel zurÃ¼ck in richtung fuchstanz,bogenschieÃplatz ab hÃ¤lfte und dann bis niederursel in die bahn. 

optimale bedingungen im moment muss ich sagen. 

fÃ¤hrt denn jemand morgen frÃ¼h. ich plane noch ne kleine tour. 

dann bin ich ja mal auf die diesjÃ¤hrige TTT+E tour gespannt. wann wirds die denn geben?


----------



## x-rossi (21. August 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> fÃ¤hrt denn jemand morgen frÃ¼h. ich plane noch ne kleine tour.


ich plane, den ganzen tag zu schlafen!

mann, bin ich im eimer


----------



## TRB (21. August 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich plane, den ganzen tag zu schlafen!
> 
> mann, bin ich im eimer



oh mann,nix mehr los mit der jugend heut zu tage ;-)


----------



## x-rossi (21. August 2011)

bin noch immer im eimer. ich schaffe es gerade so die kaffeemaschine zu aktivieren, und einen apfel zu essen. ich glaube, ich lege mich wieder ins bett und lasse nebenbei die aufnahme des bayern/hamburg-spiels laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (21. August 2011)

hat dich unser eversteil so derb durch den taunus gejagt dass du heute so gar nichts mehr auf die kette bekommst?


----------



## x-rossi (21. August 2011)

nein, er hat mich nicht gejagt. er ist, wie vorher versprochen, vorbildlich um mich herum geschlichen.


----------



## TRB (21. August 2011)

da wäre ich ja gerne dabei gewesen aber die elektronische musik hat mich in die sprendlinger landstraße mehr oder weniger gezogen


----------



## Everstyle (21. August 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ...mann, bin ich im eimer


Du lugst!!!


----------



## x-rossi (21. August 2011)

luge nicht!!!

ausserdem: beine gut! keine schmerzen.


----------



## Everstyle (22. August 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> ...dann bin ich ja mal auf die diesjÃ¤hrige TTT+E tour gespannt. wann wirds die denn geben?


Tsja, mein Plan war die Tour Ende August zu fahren, doch durch den diesjährigen späten Start in die Saison etc... Nun, mir fehlt einfach noch ein bisschen das "ich-fahr-es-mit-links-Level". Von heute aus betrachtet, kann ich mir gut den 24. oder 25.09. vorstellen. Das Datum hängt aber noch von einigen anderen Faktoren ab, von daher, alles unverbindlich. Freut mich aber zu hören, dass ein "Bedarf" nach der Tour besteht 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. Hauptsache dem Knöchel geht es besser...


----------



## wartool (22. August 2011)

sodele.. zurück aus dem Vinschgau... und die Schmerze lassen auch langsam nach 

ich sag nur... "alles trailig flowig fahrbar" *weglach*


----------



## TRB (22. August 2011)

sehr gut,dann steht ja einer ausgedehnten tour am kommenden sonntag nichts mehr im wege!


----------



## TRB (22. August 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Freut mich aber zu hÃ¶ren, dass ein "Bedarf" nach der Tour besteht



na also ich bitte dich,die tour ist legendÃ¤r wie go crazys alpencross ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (22. August 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> na also ich bitte dich,die tour ist legendÃ¤r wie go crazys alpencross ;-)


Du lugst!


----------



## x-rossi (22. August 2011)

was sage mittwoch?


----------



## Everstyle (22. August 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> was sage mittwoch?


Ich muss/will noch vorher kurz bei Hibike vorbei fahren. Dann geht es weiter. Haste Bock? Start wäre in FFm so ca. 1700.


----------



## TRB (22. August 2011)

ich habe mittwoch abend leider keine zeit,fahre dafÃ¼r donnerstag abend dann


----------



## Blackforest007 (22. August 2011)

Hi Leute ich bin erst kürzlich in die Nähe von FFM gezogen. Wo fahrt ihr den immer? Falls der Bedarf nach einem relativ untrainierten MTB besteht


----------



## wartool (23. August 2011)

also Bedarf an Untrainiertheit besteht nicht.. habe selbst schon genug davon ;-P

Wir fahren im Taunus.. wo sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackforest007 (23. August 2011)

Dann wird das wohl nix mit einer feierabend Runde. Von Frankfurt ist das bissle weit weg. Höchstens ich hör heute um eins auf


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich muss/will noch vorher kurz bei Hibike vorbei fahren. Dann geht es weiter. Haste Bock? Start wäre in FFm so ca. 1700.


cool! dann kann ich ja um 1800 an der hohemark auf dich warten


----------



## TRB (23. August 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> cool! dann kann ich ja um 1800 an der hohemark auf dich warten



fÃ¤hrste donnerstag abend auch?


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2011)

donnerstags prinzipell nicht, weil die erholungszeit zwischen donnerstag und samstag dann zu kurz ausfiele.

aber samstag möchte ich gerne 1800 hm fahren. hast du samstag zeit?


----------



## TRB (23. August 2011)

samstag bin ich auf geburtstag. könnste dir vorstellen das auch sonntag zu fahren? ich wollte donnerstag, freitag mittag was kleines und sonntag dann höhenmeter ohne ende!


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2011)

ich kann nur am samstag viele höhenemeter einplanen.


----------



## TRB (23. August 2011)

doof,wie siehts freitag mit was kleinem aus?


----------



## sipaq (26. August 2011)

Am Samstag hätte ich Bock zu fahren, aber ob 1800 hm drin sind weiß ich nicht. Ab wann wolltest Du denn los x-rossi?


----------



## sipaq (26. August 2011)

Am Samstag hätte ich Bock zu fahren, aber ob 1800 hm drin sind weiß ich nicht. Ab wann wolltest Du denn los x-rossi?


----------



## TRB (26. August 2011)

wer fährt denn sonntag alles bzw. hat es vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2011)

hi sipaq und TRB, ich werde wohl ganz nach laune starten und kann keine startzeiten ansagen.


----------



## Everstyle (26. August 2011)

Ich dachte dein PC wäre putt...???


----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2011)

habe falschweise gelugt, war nur die ausgelaugte biosbatterie 

ausserdem werde ich morgen wohl doch nicht fahren, eher nur den sonntag. 1800 hm im prallen regen? ... naja. sonntag solls schön nebelig werden und um die 11-12° c kühl bleiben.


----------



## Everstyle (26. August 2011)

OFF-Topic: Neues aus dem Taunus!!!





THX to the photographer!!!


----------



## Bergziege. (26. August 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> wer fährt denn sonntag alles bzw. hat es vor?



Ich.


----------



## sipaq (27. August 2011)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Ich.


Bei dem Mistwetter fahr ich auch lieber morgen. Wann willst Du (Bergziege.) bzw. Du (TRB) denn los? 10 Uhr fände ich gut.


----------



## Bergziege. (27. August 2011)

10 Uhr HM ist OK.


----------



## TRB (28. August 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Bei dem Mistwetter fahr ich auch lieber morgen. Wann willst Du (Bergziege.) bzw. Du (TRB) denn los? 10 Uhr fÃ¤nde ich gut.



vor 12 uhr nicht da ich mir jetzt nochmal kurz paar bier in offenbach bei netter tanzmusik rein stell. plane so gegen 13 uhr fÃ¼r 3 bis 4 stunden den taunus unsicher zu machen


----------



## sipaq (30. August 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> vor 12 uhr nicht da ich mir jetzt nochmal kurz paar bier in offenbach bei netter tanzmusik rein stell. plane so gegen 13 uhr für 3 bis 4 stunden den taunus unsicher zu machen


Ich hoffe Du hattest Spaß?

Bergziege und ich hatten den auf jeden Fall bei unserer Runde über Goldgrube, Lindenberg, Feldi, Fuchsstein, Altkönig und Co. War wenig los im Taunus und zwei (für mich) neue Trails haben wir auch entdeckt. Hat sich also in jeder Hinsicht gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (30. August 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du hattest Spaß?



aber hallo hatte ich das. sogar so sehr das es sonntag lediglich für einmal altkönig hoch und fies wieder runter. und ich wollte an der emminghaushütte schon wieder nach hause, aber ich habe mich durchgekämpft und das mit offener plattform auf der gesamten tour


----------



## Blackforest007 (2. September 2011)

Falls morgen jemand im Taunus rum ist. Ich steig um halb zwölf mit der S-Bahn in Kronberg aus/ mit meinem Bike + Kondition gehen fast nur Singletrails 

WEnn sich jemand auskennt, wo ich gut in Trails reinkomme, einfach melden oder mich suchen. Ich trage ein Ghost Trikot, fahre ein Focus, schwitze Blut und meine Zunge hängt im Ritzel


----------



## Lumpatz (3. September 2011)

Wer hat auf dem Feldbergtrail das Kaninchen überfahren??!! Sehr fies....


----------



## Blackforest007 (3. September 2011)




----------



## Everstyle (3. September 2011)

Lumpatz schrieb:


> Wer hat auf dem Feldbergtrail das Kaninchen überfahren??!! Sehr fies....


Was ist das für eine "doofe" Frage, ist doch absolut klar: die Downhiller waren es!!!


----------



## Speedskater (3. September 2011)

Lumpatz schrieb:


> Wer hat auf dem Feldbergtrail das Kaninchen überfahren??!! Sehr fies....



Hast Du mal geschaut welchen Reifenabdruck der Nickel Kanin auf dem Rücken hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpatz (3. September 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hast Du mal geschaut welchen Reifenabdruck der Nickel Kanin auf dem Rücken hatte.



Bedauerlicherweise jetzt auch meinen... aber es war vorher schon hinüber. Ehrlich!!!


----------



## Speedskater (3. September 2011)

Übrigens für alle die noch einen Alpencross vor haben, ich habe mal ein paar Filmchen von diversen Abfahren hochgeladen.
Nicht wundern, wenn ich manchmal absteige und schiebe, als ich die Filmchen angeschaut habe, habe ich mich auch gefragt, "warum schiebe ich an der Stelle". Glaubt mir, es hatte seinen Grund, kommt auf den Filmchen nicht so rüber.  

http://www.youtube.com/user/SmartComponents

Ein paar habe ich noch zum hochladen.


----------



## Everstyle (3. September 2011)

Sieht schon sehr geschmeidig aus... Ich wundere mich nur, warum du bei [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUMDzL_5gd8&feature=channel_video_title"]Montozzo-Scharte 3.AVI      - YouTube[/nomedia] an der Stelle 1:35 abgestiegen bist


----------



## TRB (4. September 2011)

war ne anstrengende kiste heute muss ich sagen...


----------



## sipaq (4. September 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> war ne anstrengende kiste heute muss ich sagen...


Wo biste denn lang? Oder war es wegen der Hitze? Wir hatten mit unserer deutsch-israelischen 5-Mann-Gruppe auf jeden Fall Spaß.

Orginalzitat eines israelischen Besuchers nach der Hälfte des Viktoriatrails: "Der Trail war jeden Meter Uphill heute wert!"


----------



## Everstyle (4. September 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> war ne anstrengende kiste heute muss ich sagen...





sipaq schrieb:


> Wo biste denn lang?


Die Frage muss anders lauten: "Hey TRB, mit wem warste denn in der Kiste?"


----------



## TRB (4. September 2011)

altkÃ¶nig,lipstempel,reichenbach,fuchstanz,weiÃe mauer und bogenschieÃplatz


----------



## x-rossi (4. September 2011)

so. den rennsteig hätte ich dann mit ach und krach geschafft. die mitfahrer mussten zwar auf echt jedem hügel warten, aber das hatte ich ihnen ja schon prohezeit. 

jedenfalls bin ich froh, dass ich nach beinahe einjähriger radsportabstinenz diese tour überhaupt am stück durchfahren konnte.

jetzt bin ich erst mal voll im eimer


----------



## TRB (6. September 2011)

wie wird am wochenende gefahren? so wie es ausschaut kann ich von meiner seite aus nur sonntag. dafür aber ne längere tour und nicht zu früh...


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2011)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (6. September 2011)

was hälste von 11:30 uhr start an der HM, erster wagon, wie immer?


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2011)

finde ich gut.


----------



## Everstyle (6. September 2011)

Also ich fahre erst ein Mal nirgendwohin. 

Nach den "Reparaturen" am Antrieb vor zwei Wochen, hat sich beim Pedalieren die rechte Tretlagerschale am Rahmen gelöst. Ergebnis: das Bike ist bei Denfeld und ist nun ein Garantiefall. [Zur Erinnerung: an Rahmen aus Karbon werden die Schalen geklebt und nicht verschraubt, soll heißen, irreparabler Schaden.]

Ich hoffe jetzt natürlich auf eine für mich als Kunden entspannte Garantiepolitik bei Scott, und damit auf einen neuen 2011er Scott Spark 20 Rahmen. Die Umbaukosten werde ich vermutlich selber tragen müssen, was aber beim Betrachten des Neupreises für diesen Rahmen sicherlich noch zu verschmerzen ist. Genaues erfahre ich aber erst Anfang nächste Woche (update folgt).

Insgesamt bin ich schon etwas traurig, hat mir die Feldbergpatrouille (reloaded) doch wunderbar geholfen so viele tolle Touren, atemraubende Anstiege, aufregende Abfahrten, knifflige Passagen zu meistern, wunderschöne Panorama und geniale Augenblicke zu genießen, coole Menschen kennen zu lernen, sowie unvergessliche Momente zu erleben. 

Aber, jedes Ende bedeutet auch einen Anfang, für mich heisst er Feldbergpatrouille (*re*reloaded)!

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

p. s. nächstes Mal werde ich mir genau überlegen, ob ich Krossi zu Hilfe holen soll 
p. s. s. TTT+E fällt damit ziemlich sicher flach 
p. s. s. s. Gesamtlaufleitung: ca. 14Tsd. KM und ca. 260Tsd. HM


----------



## sipaq (7. September 2011)

Ich wollte am Samstag los, voraussichtlich so ab 10 Uhr bzw. 10.30 Uhr damit ich auch noch was vom Tage habe. Gerne 40km - 50km mit ca. 1000hm - 1300hm.

Ich muss allerdings noch vorher meine Bremsbeläge gewechselt bekommen. Hat das jemand schon mal bei einer Formula Oro gemacht oder kennt eine gute Anleitung? Bei meinem ersten (und letzten) Versuch ist das nämlich etwas schief gegangen.


----------



## x-rossi (7. September 2011)

werden die nicht genauso gewechselt, wie avids?

erst den sicherungssplint von der schraube entfernen, dann die schraube entfernen und erstmal die abgefahrenen beläge im bremssattel lassen, damit man mit einem breiten schlitzschraubenzieher die bremskolben zurückdrücken kann.

danach die alten beläge entfernen und prüfen, ob die kolben wirklich keinen millimeter mehr überstehen.

die neuen beläge einsetzen, schraube rein, sicherungssplint rein und gegebenenfalls das laufrad wieder einsetzen oder aber den bremssattel wieder an die bremssattelaufnahem montieren (je nachdem, wie du den wechsel bevorzugt hast).

jetzt den bremshebel pumpen, bis die beläge kontakt zur disc haben und den bremssattel etwas lösen. bremshebel ziehen und bei gezogenem bremshebel den bremssattel mit dem vorgegebenen drehmoment (oder eben  mit gutem gefühl) fixieren.

nachdem die sich optisch recht ähnlich sind würde ich mich wundern, wenn formula das sehr viel anders konstruiert hätte, als avid.

///

ja, funktioniert wie bei einer avid. schau ab seite 66.


----------



## TRB (7. September 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> werden die nicht genauso gewechselt, wie avids?
> 
> erst den sicherungssplint von der schraube entfernen, dann die schraube entfernen und erstmal die abgefahrenen beläge im bremssattel lassen, damit man mit einem breiten schlitzschraubenzieher die bremskolben zurückdrücken kann.
> 
> ...



nach der nummer bei eversteil hälst du dich zukünftig, was anleitungen und umbaummaßnahmen angeht, besser zurück 

krasse sache, everest. ich hoffe wir bekommen ne TTT+E Herbsttour zusammen hin. ich wünsch dir viel glück in sachen garantiefall. es wäre gerade zu fantastisch wenn ich dich auf dem brandneuen spark 20 (das in bike wie mountainbike gerade hochgelobt wird) am berg empfangen würde...


----------



## sipaq (7. September 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> werden die nicht genauso gewechselt, wie avids?
> 
> ///
> 
> ja, funktioniert wie bei einer avid. schau ab seite 66.


Merci!


----------



## x-rossi (7. September 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> nach der nummer bei eversteil hälst du dich zukünftig, was anleitungen und umbaummaßnahmen angeht, besser zurück


war gar nicht meine schuld


----------



## Everstyle (7. September 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> nach der nummer bei eversteil hälst du dich  zukünftig, was anleitungen und umbaummaßnahmen angeht, besser zurück
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, um das klarzustellen, wir haben ganz normal die Kurbel ausgebaut, da hat sich das Teil gelöst. Wäre jedem auch so passiert. So gesehen, vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, dass es jetzt passiert ist und nicht wenn die Garantie nächstes Jahr abläuft... Zweitens, ich kann nur auf einen 2011er und nicht den neuen 2012er Rahmen hoffen. Ausser die bieten mir den neuen gegen Aufpreis an, dann werde ich darüber nachdenken. Zeitfenster für ne TTT bliebe dann nur noch zum Ende vom Oktober, vorher bin ich mit Terminen zu. 

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (8. September 2011)

wetter.com sagt für Samstag schönes Wetter und 27°C voraus. Am Sonntag soll es schon wieder regnen. Will deshalb evtl. doch jemand schon am Samstag fahren?


----------



## racejo (8. September 2011)

Hey, ich will mich auf diesem Weg nochmal bei Wartool bedanken, dass er mir eine Gabel geliehen und mir damit schon ein paar tolle Tage auf dem Bike beschert hat.

Also danke Chris 

Hab mir ihr auch schon was angestellt


----------



## wartool (9. September 2011)

wow.. Glückwunsch zum Foto des Tages 

Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte!


----------



## x-rossi (9. September 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> was hälste von 11:30 uhr start an der HM, erster wagon, wie immer?


es soll den vormittag trocken bleiben und gegen 14:00 mit 60%iger wahrscheinlichkeit anfangen zu regnen. die regenstärke ist dabei so deklariert, wie sie für heute deklariert war. und wenn es so regnen wird wie es heute geregnet hat, dann ist das echt nicht der rede wert. zwar wurde ich irgendwann mal nass, aber nicht bis auf die knochen. es war angenehm.

trotzdem wäre mir ein um 30 oder 60 minuten früherer start lieber, falls du tatsächlich vorhast länger zu fahren. es sei denn dir genügen 2,5 h, dann belassen wir es bei 11:30.


----------



## F.Zoller (9. September 2011)

also ich würde sonntag evtl auch mitkommen, aber bitte nicht vor 11 : D


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2011)

die vorhersage für morgen hat sich nicht verändert. von mir aus gerne auch 11 uhr.

TRB scheint gerade irgendwie verschollen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.Zoller (10. September 2011)

ja 11 uhr ist ok : )


----------



## TRB (10. September 2011)

09 uhr gings heute los und zum schluss wars dann zwei mal feldberg und zwei mal altkÃ¶nig und dazwischen so ziemlich viel an abfahrten was geht. am letzten altkÃ¶nig anstieg hat die wade ziemlich gebrannt. bin ziemlich durch und endlos platt. ziemlich nass im walde, an der weiÃen mauer musste ich kurz aus dem rechten pedal,flach gelegen habe ich allerdings nicht. 

was morgen betrifft schreib ich dir olli nochmal frÃ¼h genug ne sms ob ich fahre oder nicht,will auch die night session der us-open auf eurosport mitnehmen und da kanns gut gerne mal 4 oder 5 werden. kommt auch drauf an wie sich die beine morgen fÃ¼hlen. 

insgesamt ne krasse tour heute,habs mir ziemlich dreckig besorgt heute!


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2011)

sorry @ F.Zoller, jetzt sage ich dir für morgen doch ab. mittwoch hatte ich bei hibike ein testrad bestellt und zugesagt bekommen, was heute jedoch nicht bereitgestellt werden konnte.

jetzt bin ich mies drauf und geh heute saufen, morgen werde ich verkatert F1 schauen.


----------



## Everstyle (10. September 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ...morgen werde ich verkatert F1 schauen.


LOL... CTRL+freak


----------



## Speedskater (10. September 2011)

Ja wer ist den Morgen im Taunus unterwegs?

Ich such noch Anschluss für Morgen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. September 2011)

ich bin heute noch unterwegs. Geplanter Start etwa 11:15. Treffer mich mit zwei Kollegen um elf an der Hohemark, ein Reifen wird dort noch gewechselt werden müssen.


----------



## Speedskater (11. September 2011)

ok bin dan um 11:15 an HM.


----------



## F.Zoller (11. September 2011)

ok das passt dann kann ich mir mehr zeit lassen 
ich fahr jetzt gleich los : )

@x-rossi: viel spaß  : D


----------



## x-rossi (11. September 2011)

hallo welt, wr hat heite die F1 gewonnen? ^^


----------



## F.Zoller (14. September 2011)

ich hab jetzt wieder mittwochs zeit
fährt denn heute jemand um 18 uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellfish7 (14. September 2011)

hier ich wär dabei aber bin noch nie mitgefahren bräuchte also nen treffpunkt ^^


----------



## F.Zoller (14. September 2011)

hat jemand von heuch ein hinterrrad günstig abzugeben : ) 
ich brauch ein neues für mein cube


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. September 2011)

Ich hab hier noch ne relativ leichte, schwarze Disc-Felge mit 18mm Maulweite rumfliegen und je nach Nabe wahrscheinlich auch passende Speichen. Brauchst du ein komplett neues oder kann man die Nabe weiterverwenden? Kannst dich ja mal melden bei Interesse.


----------



## Marko S (14. September 2011)

Hi

werde Morgen ne Runde im Taunus drehen.
Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen, Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Waldfriedhof in Bad Homburg Kirdorf um 17:00 Uhr.
Wo/was ich fahre kann ich noch nicht sagen, hängt auch von meinem Kollegen ab mit dem ich mich treffe.
An der Hohemark werde ich aber nicht vorbei schauen. 
Das Tempo wird sich im mittleren Bereich bewegen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Nirolo (15. September 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> hat jemand von heuch ein hinterrrad günstig abzugeben : )
> ich brauch ein neues für mein cube




hab nochn satz mit 17mm weite rumfliegen. ist auch ne relativ neue kassette noch drauf. kannst dich melden, wenn dus noch brauchst (evtl solange bis faker dirn neues rad gebaut hat ;P )


----------



## Speedskater (15. September 2011)

Ich werde Morgen Nachmittag ein Runde durch den Taunus radeln.

Wer hat Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. September 2011)

Wie siehts morgen aus? Sonntag kann ich vorraussichtlich nicht. Ich möchte morgen Mittag/Nachmittag los.


----------



## F.Zoller (16. September 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r die schnelle rÃ¼ckmeldung, wie viel mÃ¶chtet ihr denn dafÃ¼r ? 
Also meine nabe bekommt immer wieder spiel und die speichen brechen nach und nach da sie nicht mehr in bester verfassung sind, die felge ist noch ok.
Deswegen dachte ich vielleicht hat jemand von euch was fÃ¼r unter 50â¬


Sonntag wieder 11 Uhr HM ?


----------



## wartool (19. September 2011)

ich möchte demnächst wieder eine Bestelleung bei akku.net tätigen (ein Kollege von mir benötigt kleine Akkus)

Deshalb mein Angebot / Frage an Euch.. benötigt noch jemand von Euch Zusatz/ oder Ersatzakkus für Lupine, oder Chinalampen? Falls ja.. habe ich noch einen 6900er nagelneu verlötet im Keller liegen.. bestelle aber gerne auch kleinere oder größere mit!
Alternativ habe ich noch nen 6900er mit Lupinestecker... siehe bikemarkt!

Also? hat jemand Bedarf.. jetzt, wo die Lampensaison voll durchstartet????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (19. September 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ich möchte demnächst wieder eine Bestelleung bei akku.net tätigen (ein Kollege von mir benötigt kleine Akkus)
> 
> Deshalb mein Angebot / Frage an Euch.. benötigt noch jemand von Euch Zusatz/ oder Ersatzakkus für Lupine, oder Chinalampen? Falls ja.. habe ich noch einen 6900er nagelneu verlötet im Keller liegen.. bestelle aber gerne auch kleinere oder größere mit!
> Alternativ habe ich noch nen 6900er mit Lupinestecker... siehe bikemarkt!
> ...



An einem mit dem Chinaböller kompatiblen Akku wäre ich interessiert, meiner ist kaputt, habe zwar schon einen neuen bestellt aber ein Ersatzakku wäre nicht schlecht.

Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich schon mal für Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark Biketreff anmelden, mit Lampe denn spätestens ab 20:00 Uhr ist es schon richtig dunkel.

Zur Ausrüstung: Bitte nicht so-


----------



## erbchen (19. September 2011)

Hallo Chef, 

ist GC am Mi wieder gehalten?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Rampe (19. September 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hallo Chef,
> 
> ist GC am Mi wieder gehalten?
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Jo, GC ist nun wieder Samstags.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## erbchen (19. September 2011)

Ich hab hier nochwas auszukurieren...

Bis im Oktober! 

Gruß D


----------



## Rampe (19. September 2011)

Na dann gute besserung, doch nicht etwa ein Bikeunfall? 
Im Moment erwischt es ständig jemanden in meinem Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## Marko S (19. September 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Na dann gute besserung, doch nicht etwa ein Bikeunfall?
> Im Moment erwischt es ständig jemanden in meinem Bekanntenkreis.



Na ob ich unter solchen Umständen am Mittwoch mitkomme, am Ende bin ich noch der unglückliche 
Schön das sich Mittwoch wieder was zusammenfindet, wie im letzten Jahr.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (20. September 2011)

Ich schau mal, ob ich morgen dabei bin.. sollte ich früher auf der Arbeit abhauen.. werde ich allerdings ne Runde alleine im Hellen drehen

@erbchen.. was ist passiert? Drücke die Daumen, dass du schnell wieder biken kannst!

@Rampe.. hat ne PN wegen Akku

@all  wer von euch geht noch zur EOFT?? Ich möchte entweder am 26.11. oder am 27.11 um 20 Uhr in Frankfurt hin. - gehe mit nem Kollegen und seinem Sohnemann... wie schauts bei Euch aus? Mag jemand mit? Will am Donnerstag in die Stadt und die Karten besorgen!


----------



## erbchen (20. September 2011)

Beim Fussball passiert, ist aber schon wieder fast gut


----------



## Rampe (20. September 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Beim Fussball passiert, ist aber schon wieder fast gut




Tss,Tss, das ist ja auch die totale Risikosportart, absolut Verantwortungslos!


@ Marko: keine Angst nur beim Schlüsselbein war ich dabei, der Oberschenkel der Fuß und diverse Pizzabeine (bzw. -Knie) sind ohne meine Anwesenheit zustandegekommen, also Statistisch völlig unauffällig.


----------



## TRB (20. September 2011)

wie sehen die wochenendplanungen aus?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (20. September 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich schon mal für Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark Biketreff anmelden, mit Lampe denn spätestens ab 20:00 Uhr ist es schon richtig dunkel.



Was für ein Tempo/Strecke steht morgen auf dem Programm? Würdet ihr auch einen "Neueinsteiger" mitnehmen?


----------



## karsten13 (21. September 2011)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Was für ein Tempo/Strecke steht morgen auf dem Programm? Würdet ihr auch einen "Neueinsteiger" mitnehmen?



zum Programm kann ich nix sagen, wird oft erst vor Ort entschieden. Es geht eigentlich darum, möglichst viele Trails zu fahren (teilweise auch bergauf), Waldautobahnen dienen nur als Überbrückung zum nächsten Trail ...

Zum "Allgemeinen" hab ich grad mal einen Post vom letzten Jahr rausgesucht, der passt immer noch.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere bist Du doch bei den Freireitern schon Enduro-Touren mitgefahren, dann sollte das eigentlich passen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (21. September 2011)

Danke für die Infos. Ich versuche rechtzeitig von der Arbeit los zu kommen und dann können wir spontan entscheiden ob es passt.


----------



## wartool (21. September 2011)

sodele.. ich bin für heute Abend raus..

kann jetzt auf der Arbeit abhauen und werde das Wetter ab sofort auf de Radl im taunus genießen DDDD


----------



## F.Zoller (21. September 2011)

ich bin heute dabei : )
ich fahr gleich los


----------



## mtbikerFFM (22. September 2011)

Schön war's. Nochmals vielen Dank für die tolle Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (22. September 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also ich fahre erst ein Mal nirgendwohin.  ... (update folgt)...


M0in,

hier das versprochene Update:

- Scott hat den Schandesfall akzeptiert und einen fabrikneuen 2007er Spark 20 Hauptrahmen geschickt (die alte Schwinge bleibt dran) [keine Ahnung woher die den noch hatten?!?]
- die Arbeitskosten wurden übernommen
- zusätzlich wurden noch ein paar Kleinteile ausgetauscht



Everstyle schrieb:


> Aber, jedes Ende bedeutet auch einen Anfang, für mich heisst er Feldbergpatrouille (*re*reloaded)!


Tsja, was soll ich sagen, zu Hause steht nun eine frisch geschmierte, geölte, eingestellte und geputzte Feldbergpatrouille 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch wieder fit werden. Denn, mich hat vor paar Wochen ein Virus erwischt, von dem ich mich immer noch auskuriere. Sobald ich wieder einigermaßen fit bin, werde ich mich mit Freude und der Wilma, Mittwochs um 1800 an der HM blicken lassen. 

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

Everstyle

p. s. die Holländer sind am 07.10. im Taunus. Ich kann sie erst ab dem Samstag guiden. Hat jemand Lust die bereits am Freitag ein bisschen durch den Taunus zu jagen? (sind nur vier Leute dieses Mal)


----------



## x-rossi (22. September 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> hier das versprochene Update:
> 
> ...


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. die Holländer sind am 07.10. im Taunus. Ich kann sie erst ab dem Samstag guiden. Hat jemand Lust die bereits am Freitag ein bisschen durch den Taunus zu jagen? (sind nur vier Leute dieses Mal)



Ooch, mir würde da schon so einiges einfallen. Was kann man den Flachländern denn zumuten?


----------



## Jatzi (23. September 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> hier das versprochene Update:
> 
> ...



na dann glückwunsch zu dem "fast" neuen Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn alles gut geht und ich bis nächsten Mi. meine Beleuchtung zugeschickt bekomme werde versuchen mit zu fahren. 
Letzte Woche war schon die Fahrt recht kritisch ohne Licht und ich nur,  dank Hilfe (merci noch mal an alle ) ohne Probleme runter gekommen bin.  Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, daß um 2000 schon so dunkel wird. 

Lustig war es denoch, mal eine andere Erfahrung.
Bei den NL Kolegen muss ich leider passen, sry 


Gruß


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. September 2011)

Haben die fliegenden Holländer Licht? Wenn sie keins haben, kann ich sie vorher bei Tageslicht gerne scheuchen, aber ab 18 Uhr muss ich Alkohol vernichten gehen, nicht dass sich meine Freunde daran vergiften.


----------



## Speedskater (23. September 2011)

@Faker, wollen wir die Holländer mal fliegen lassen?


----------



## F.Zoller (24. September 2011)

ich war ja am mittwoch auch auf dem weg zu hm, aber es gab natürlich genau an diesem tag einen zugunfall und ich war eine stunde später da ...


----------



## Speedskater (24. September 2011)

Wie schauts morgen mit radeln im Taunus aus?


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. September 2011)

Ich werde morgen früh losradeln. Ziemlich früh, spätestens 9 Uhr. Genaueres dann morgen früh, gerne auch privat per Mobiltelefonapparat. Jetzt gehts erstmal grillen, bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (24. September 2011)

hey ho

ich bin bis ende oktober wegen eines praktikums in frankfurt und wollte morgen auch mal den Taunus unsicher machen. kann ich da irgendwo dazustoßen, bzw. wo gehts los ? ich komme aus richtung südbahnhof und würde mit der sbahn fahren..


----------



## HelixBonus (24. September 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> hey ho
> 
> ich bin bis ende oktober wegen eines praktikums in frankfurt und wollte morgen auch mal den Taunus unsicher machen. kann ich da irgendwo dazustoßen, bzw. wo gehts los ? ich komme aus richtung südbahnhof und würde mit der sbahn fahren..



11:30 Hohemark (Endhaltestelle U3), 3 Stunden Fahrzeit
Zügig hoch, zügiger runter.


----------



## konahoss90 (25. September 2011)

Bin schon unterwegs! Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## TiJoe (25. September 2011)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> hey ho
> 
> ich bin bis ende oktober wegen eines praktikums in frankfurt und wollte morgen auch mal den Taunus unsicher machen. kann ich da irgendwo dazustoßen, bzw. wo gehts los ? ich komme aus richtung südbahnhof und würde mit der sbahn fahren..



Tja, schade!

Da habe ich gestern wohl etwas früh das Forum verlassen.
Ansonsten hätte ich dich heute gerne mal für ca. 3 Std. mitgenommen.

Ich wohne nämlich quasi am Südbahnhof...

Gruß Joe


----------



## sipaq (26. September 2011)

Ich war heute mal Wandern im Taunus. Und es war durchaus lohnenswert, denn ich habe einen neuen Trail entdeckt, den ich zukünftig mal als Alternative zum Leitplankentrail in mein Repertoire einbauen werde.


----------



## konahoss90 (26. September 2011)

@TiJoe.. ich war mit "speedskater" unterwegs.. hab ne gute trailrunde mitgenommen. bin bis ende oktober hier, hab aber nicht jedes wochenende zeit. aber ich werde ab zu mal hier ins forum schauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2011)

M0in,

auch ich war am Sonntag unterwegs die reFeldbergpatrouille testen. Es läuft alles wie _Achtung_ geschmiert  Am Ende dann noch fast den Rekord auf dem HomeTrail1   eingestellt... 07:02 stat 06:56... hehe... Nur meine Fitness, an der muss ich noch arbeiten. Wobei ich hier erst ein Mal langsam machen werde...

@Speedskater: die Jungs aus NL, die dieses Mal kommen, sind mittlerweile fit. Eine Strecke von ca. 50-70Km und 1300-1600Hm ist ok, die üblichen Taunus-Trails auch, Tempo normal. Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Rückmeldung, dann kann ich dir/euch mehr Eckdaten erzählen. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Speedskater (27. September 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @Speedskater: die Jungs aus NL, die dieses Mal kommen, sind mittlerweile fit. Eine Strecke von ca. 50-70Km und 1300-1600Hm ist ok, die üblichen Taunus-Trails auch, Tempo normal. Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Rückmeldung, dann kann ich dir/euch mehr Eckdaten erzählen.



Ich habe gestern noch einen Termin für den 07.10. von 9:30 Uhr bis ca. 10:30 Uhr in FFM bekommen. Könnte frühsten 11:00 Uhr Hohemark.


----------



## Rampe (27. September 2011)

Morgen 18:00 Biketreff HM, weiss allerdings selber nicht 100% ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe.
Bei dem Wetterchen sollten aber eh genug Ortskundige auftauchen um einen geordneten Ablauf zu gewährleisten, oder?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## TRB (28. September 2011)

So ihr lieben Freunde der Sonne,
nach einem Wochenendaufenthalt auf Mallorca mit der Firma und einer direkt darauf folgenden Woche mit Husten, Schnupfen und Heiserkeit (scheiß Temperatursturz) bin ich nun wieder voll einsatzfähig was das biken an dem verlängerten Wochenende angeht.

Wie sehen denn die Planungen bei den Herren und Damen? für das verlängerte Wochenende aus? Die Temperaturen versprechen ja einiges.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## F.Zoller (30. September 2011)

Ich würde evtl. morgen und am Montag um 11 an der HM starten.
Und ich hab gehört ein paar verrückte sind schon morgen um 7 oder so am Altkönig anzutreffen : D 

@nirolo 
hast du vielleicht noch ein hinterrad für mich, des hat sich beim transport gelöst und ist  unter die räder gekommen xD


----------



## wartool (30. September 2011)

wer ist hier verrückt?? ;-P
ausserdem ist Start kurz nach 5! ;-)


----------



## F.Zoller (30. September 2011)

omg xD aber lohnt sich bestimmt : )
vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch, ich bin nämlich so um 11 dort anzutreffen : p


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Oktober 2011)

Sonneuffgang war schöööön  danke für den Tee!

@Zoller: Nee, oder? Gerade das abgeholte HR wieder geschrottet?  shit happens!


----------



## x-rossi (1. Oktober 2011)

faker, hast du ne ahnung, welcher bus um wieviel uhr ab hohemark ganz hoch zum gipfel fährt


----------



## wartool (1. Oktober 2011)

da.. ein Shuttler.. ergreift ihn den phösen Purchen ;-P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (1. Oktober 2011)

Teert und federt den Shuttle-Fritzen

Was geht Morgen?
Treffpunkt ?
Uhrzeit?


Für Montag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12304


----------



## DBate (2. Oktober 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Teert und federt den Shuttle-Fritzen
> 
> Was geht Morgen?
> Treffpunkt ?
> ...



Falls es noch jemand liest, und zu einer Nachmittagsrunde Lust hat... Bin gegen 1430-1440 an der HM. Schaue vor Abfahrt dort nochmal in's Forum.

Greets,
DBate


----------



## TRB (2. Oktober 2011)

ich will morgen fahren. uhrzeit egal,hab ganztÃ¤gig zeit. nach mÃ¶glichkeit aber start vormittags


----------



## F.Zoller (2. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich fahren werde, könnte ich mich mit 11:30 anfreunden : )
wobei es gar nicht sicher ist, da meine beine noch von gestern streiken : D

edit: ich denk mal schon das ich morgen fahr, wegen der uhrzeit geh ich morgen nochmal um 9 on

edit: ja ich fahr gleich los und bin dann so ungefähr um 11:30 an der hm, eher 5 min später : )


----------



## Noctis (3. Oktober 2011)

tach auch

Was geht denn morgen abend so um Frankfurt rum?


----------



## Nirolo (3. Oktober 2011)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> Ich würde evtl. morgen und am Montag um 11 an der HM starten.
> Und ich hab gehört ein paar verrückte sind schon morgen um 7 oder so am Altkönig anzutreffen : D
> 
> @nirolo
> hast du vielleicht noch ein hinterrad für mich, des hat sich beim transport gelöst und ist  unter die räder gekommen xD



ARGH X_x und ich wollte dir noch was ordentliches zum festmachen suchen... 
'n Hinterrad hab ich nicht mehr hier.. Hab noch ne extrem fette DaBomb felge (36loch). Die ist glaub ich eigentlich fürne andere Art von Radfahren gedacht  Hab die mal geschenkt bekommen und wollte da mal 'n Stadlaufrad für Big Apples draus machen. Aber ist halt nur die Felge - hab' weder Nabe noch Speichen dafür.


----------



## F.Zoller (4. Oktober 2011)

Verarscht xD

@noctis 
bist du nächste woche in freiburg, weil ich mach da für ne woche urlaub : )
edit: und das ist wahr : )


----------



## erbchen (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

wer hat am Donnerstag Zeit für eine Runde im Taunus?

Ich hätte den ganzen Tag Zeit!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Rampe (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Donnerstag leider nicht, aber Mittwoch wie immer 18 Uhr Hohemark, mit kleiner Restunsicherheit ob ich es schaffe, aber vorige Woche hat es ja auch geklappt, da war ich allerdings dann alleine unterwegs.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (5. Oktober 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Donnerstag leider nicht, aber Mittwoch wie immer 18 Uhr Hohemark, mit kleiner Restunsicherheit ob ich es schaffe, aber vorige Woche hat es ja auch geklappt, da war ich allerdings dann alleine unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Da brauchst du keine Angst zu haben, ich denke morgen gehe ich dir wieder auf den Keks.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Noctis (5. Oktober 2011)

@F.Zoller
Leider nicht, aber du kannst dich da vertrauenswürdig an alle Freiburger wenden. Sind alle cool 
Wenn du denn Rosskopf-Trail suchst: Rosskopf hoch bis zum Turm und Richtung Stadtmitte/Jugendherberge runter - die erste Kurve ignorieren und direkt in die Pampa


----------



## Rampe (5. Oktober 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Da brauchst du keine Angst zu haben, ich denke morgen gehe ich dir wieder auf den Keks.
> 
> Gruß
> Marko



OK ich fahr dann mal los.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Oktober 2011)

Was steht denn am WE auf dem Programm?


----------



## F.Zoller (9. Oktober 2011)

Danke noctis der roßkopf liegt ja dann fast vor meiner haustür : ))


----------



## Speedskater (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin um 12:00 Uhr in Oberursel Hohemark und radel bissel im Taunus rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (9. Oktober 2011)

das ist dann mal echtes Glück *neid*


----------



## Everstyle (9. Oktober 2011)

M0in,

die WetterverhÃ¤ltnisse hÃ¤tten sich die Jungs aus Holland nicht besser aussuchen kÃ¶nnen. Was fÃ¼r ein krasser Temperatursturz vom Tag der Deutschen Einheit von letzter Woche zur Gestern: 3Â° vs. 30Â° 

 Nun, mittlerweile sind die Jungs aber erfahrener geworden, d. h. sie haben Ã¼ber eine entsprechende AusrÃ¼stung verfÃ¼gt, um auch in diesen VerhÃ¤ltnissen starten zu kÃ¶nnen. 

Nachdem sie schon am Freitag 7 Std. alleine im Taunus unterwegs gewesen sind, wovon knapp 4 im Dauerregen waren, habe ich sie am Samstag am KTC Hotel in KÃ¶nigstein um 1030 abgeholt, um ein triple play in Eppstein zu machen. D. h. EppTrâ, CondordiaTempelâ, NeuvilleTurmâ, Kaisertempel/Staufenâ, StaufenTrâ, Kaisertempelâ, KaiserTrâ, Steinbruchâ und zurÃ¼ck zum KTC. Bis dato war das Wetter wirklich schÃ¶n, viel Sonne und ein paar Wolken. Erst gegen 1500 ging dann der Dauerregen los. Doch das hat uns nicht abschrecken kÃ¶nnen. Nach einer kurzen Pause am Hotel haben wir uns in Richtung Feldi gemacht. Auf dem halben Weg haben wir noch eine kurze Pause fÃ¼r ein StÃ¼ck Kuchen+Kaffee am Fuxi gemacht ([email protected]&Co die gerade weggefahren sind) bevor es zum Feldi ging. Oben angekommen waren wir natÃ¼rlich mitten im Nebel/Wolken drin, war schon witzig... Auf dem RÃ¼ckweg haben wir uns am Fuxi getrennt und bis nÃ¤chstes Jahr FrÃ¼hling verabschiedet, die Jungs hatten nach FR und gestern einfach genug vom Taunus gehabt. Mir fehlten noch knapp 150 fÃ¼r die 2K also bin ich noch zum Aldi hoch, um dann auf dem HomeTr1 nach unten zu fahren. Die Bahn habe ich nur knapp verpasst, also bin ich dann doch noch am Ende bis nach FFm gefahren. 

In the end: lots of memories for the old age!

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

Everstyle


----------



## TRB (10. Oktober 2011)

klasse, nach meinem ausritt von gestern und dem anschließenden putzen  hute abend wollte ich das rad ordentlich an das rennrad stellen. also  mtb mit dem lenker an den türrahmen des kellereingangs gestellt um das  rennrad ordentlich zu positionieren. mit dem rücken an den lenker des  mtbs gestoßen. mtb fällt mit oberrohr auf die kante des türrahmens.  schön lack abgeplatzt im braunen bereich. darunter ist es weiß, ich KOTZE, ich bin so richtig richtig SAUBLÖD!!!


----------



## Everstyle (10. Oktober 2011)

TRB schrieb:


> ...mtb fällt mit oberrohr auf die kante des türrahmens...


Keine Sorge, du bist nicht allein... Ich, 2005, das Scale gerade mal fünf Wochen alt, da rutscht mir der Lenker aus der Hand, als ich gleichzeitig die Tür meiner Wohnung beim Hinausgehen mir hinterher ziehen will... Seit dem ziert eine 3-4mm tiefe Kerbe das Oberrohr. Tipp meinerseits: nach 10 Sekunden die ganze Sache vergessen; Der Lack kommt nicht zurück!

E.


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. Oktober 2011)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass Veröffentlichung von Lackschadenbeschwerden am MTB verboten sind und unter Strafe stehen? 


Außerdem warnt die WHO auch vor Besitz und Erwerb von Lackschadenbeschwerden, denn es gibt starke Indizien, dass sie für vorzeitige Alterung, Herz-Kreislaufbeschwerden, Tennisarm, Raucherlunge und Impotenz verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Rampe (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Tipp!

Ich lass mein Rahmen lackieren und schmeiß
die Viagrapillen weg.

Bei der Gelegenheit: Biketreff Morgen 18:00 Uhr HM.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## wartool (11. Oktober 2011)

und nicht zuletzt für Anfälle von:

*schlaffe Nudöööhl*

Bin eben zurück aus dem Taunus.. Leute.. JETZT ist Herbst..

es war menschenleer.. mir ist kein Schwein begegnet.. es war kalt , nass, rutschig und scheiss windig..

Ob ich morgen Abend an der HM sein werde wird spontan entschieden.. evtl solls ja regnen...


----------



## Marko S (11. Oktober 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> und nicht zuletzt für Anfälle von:
> 
> *schlaffe Nudöööhl*



Ich dachte das kommt vom exzessiven Radfahren.
Das Thema Reifen hat sich auch erledigt, habe jetzt einen 2,35 drauf aber mehr geht nicht.
Morgen Radfahren mach ich vom Wetter abhängig, irgend wie habe ich keine Lust auf schlechtes Wetter.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Jatzi (12. Oktober 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> OK ich fahr dann mal los.



grmm mist würde gerne mitkommen aber habe leider keine Zeit.
Wäre auch ne gute Gelgenheit die neue Lömpe zu testen 

schade vielleicht nächste Woche 

Gruß


----------



## Rampe (12. Oktober 2011)

Da wohl keiner mag und das Wetter eher mies bleibt sag ich für heute ab, vielleicht fahr ich Morgen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (12. Oktober 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Da wohl keiner mag und das Wetter eher mies bleibt sag ich für heute ab, vielleicht fahr ich Morgen.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Ich wäre heute gerne mal wieder mitgefahren. Morgen wäre es auch möglich.


----------



## Marko S (12. Oktober 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Da wohl keiner mag und das Wetter eher mies bleibt sag ich für heute ab, vielleicht fahr ich Morgen.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Das war die richtige Entscheidung.
Das Wetter in HG ist gerade so richtig widerlich, grau und regnerisch.


----------



## sipaq (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte am Sonntag morgen Zeit und Lust mal wieder im herbstlichen Taunus biken zu gehen. Hat irgendwer Interesse mitzukommen?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. Oktober 2011)

Geht jemand heute noch auf Tour?


----------



## Rampe (13. Oktober 2011)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Geht jemand heute noch auf Tour?



Fahre gleich los und bin um 18:00 Uhr an der HM, warte noch ein paar Minuten, und wenn keiner kommt mach ich eine Autistenrunde.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. Oktober 2011)

Werde auch gleich losfahren.


----------



## DerTitan (15. Oktober 2011)

Fährt jemand Sonntag morgen ? Wetter sollte man noch nutzen oder 

Ich war Freitag Abend mal alleine etwas Nightriden...aufm Altkönig fand ichs schon etwas gruselig, irgendwie hat man das Gefühl permanent verfolgt zu werden.
Auf halber Höhe war jemand mit ner kleinen Taschenlampe am Pilze suchen oder so....Sachen gibt es


----------



## Speedskater (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mich für Morgen hier angemeldet.


----------



## F.Zoller (17. Oktober 2011)

Freiburg war genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (18. Oktober 2011)

Samstag ist Bautag mit Grillen und co. in Freiburg
Wenn du Bock hast, komm mit - ich versuch mit der Bahn hin zu kommen, Samstags bauen und sonntags Biken. Zur Not auch in Todtnau


----------



## F.Zoller (18. Oktober 2011)

haha ja würd ich gern machen, aber ich war aber nur für ne woche dort : ( 
die downhill strecke war ja schon nice, aber mit nem fully hat man da bestimmt mehr spaß ; ) war etwas ruppig : D
ich wär ja schon ne woche länger geblieben, aber naja ich muss auf so ne hochzeit : (
mir persönlich hat ja der kandel-höhenweg und der feldberg am besten gefallen : ))


----------



## DerTitan (19. Oktober 2011)

es gibt nur einen Feldberg ... !


----------



## hellfish7 (20. Oktober 2011)

es gibt nen kleinen und nen großen ^^


----------



## TRB (20. Oktober 2011)

zu kalt, ich geh heute abend erstmal in spinning....


----------



## Everstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

M0in, 

war letzten SO auf dem Feldi... da war ganz schön was los. Allerdings war mit mir gar nix los... Die "tolle" Klimaanlage im Büro und die Erkrankung sind eben keine so gute Combo... Bin schon am Überlegen, ob ich nicht einfach eine taktische Pause einlege und mich nur noch gelegentlich im Taunus verlaufe... Naja, mal schauen... 

Jedenfalls ist auf der Tour ein ziemlich geiler Spruch gefallen: *occupy trails!*

In diesem Sinne

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (22. Oktober 2011)

geht morgen wer mit biken?

"occupy trails" is, wenn man es mit den Leuten bei der EZB vergleicht, ne ziemliche ... hippi-idee. Kein plan, aber einfach mal hin hocken


----------



## Speedskater (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde um 11:00 Uhr Richtung Taunus aufbrechen und um 11:45 Uhr treffe ich mich N 50°16' 08.51" O 8°37' 52,58" mit Stefston. Kurz nach 12:00 Uhr sollten wir dann an Saalburg über die Brücke fahren und um ca. 13:00 Uhr auf dem Feldberg sein.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## konahoss90 (22. Oktober 2011)

Bin wohl auch gegen 13 Uhr oben auf dem  Feldberg.


----------



## karsten13 (25. Oktober 2011)

Morgen 18:00 starten Rampe und ich an der Hohemark. Wer mit will ist einfach pünktlich da 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## F.Zoller (28. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Everstyle (29. Oktober 2011)

M0in,

bin heute mal in den Sonnenuntergang in den Taunus gefahren. War schön...

Jedenfalls, auf dem X-Trail vom Feldi stehen nach dem ersten kurzen Abschnitt kurz nach der Kreuzung drei Kerzen am Baum Für gewöhnlich ist das kein gutes "Zeichen". Weiss einer mehr?

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. die Intention den Begriff "occupy" zu benutzen leitet sich primär von der Bedeutung des Begriffes ab. Im zweiten Schritt will ich den aktuellen Bekanntheitsgrad des Begriffs benutzen. Was ich aber auf keinen Fall will, dass ist irgendwie eine Sympathiebekundung mit der occupy-Bewegung zu tun.


----------



## karsten13 (29. Oktober 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Jedenfalls, auf dem X-Trail vom Feldi stehen nach dem ersten kurzen Abschnitt kurz nach der Kreuzung drei Kerzen am Baum Für gewöhnlich ist das kein gutes "Zeichen". Weiss einer mehr?



da ist der Alfred gestorben  , nachzulesen im Nachbarthread, Posts ab 15.10. ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (29. Oktober 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> Jedenfalls, auf dem X-Trail vom Feldi stehen nach dem ersten kurzen Abschnitt kurz nach der Kreuzung drei Kerzen am Baum Für gewöhnlich ist das kein gutes "Zeichen". Weiss einer mehr?
> 
> Gruß
> ...




He Everstyle,

leider ist an der Stelle ein Montanbiker gestürzt und später an seinen schweren Verletzungen verstorben.

mein Beileid den Angehörigen, Kollegen und Bekannten

Alles weiter hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8837371&postcount=3628


----------



## Everstyle (30. Oktober 2011)

Oh, das ist natürlich sehr traurig.

Passt auf euch auf!

E.


----------



## erbchen (31. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8881923#post8881923

Hat wer Zeit und Lust?

In mein Pkw passen 2 Bikes 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. November 2011)

Morgen 18:00 starten Rampe und ich an der Hohemark. Wer mit will ist einfach pünktlich da 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (1. November 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Morgen 18:00 starten Rampe und ich an der Hohemark. Wer mit will ist einfach pünktlich da
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Bin auch anwesend und werde wenn es zu Technisch wird die Flowtrail-Variante anbieten.

Bis Morgen
Marko


----------



## wartool (2. November 2011)

ich bin leider auf ner doofen Schulung..
aber nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## TiJoe (2. November 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Bin auch anwesend und werde wenn es zu Technisch wird die Flowtrail-Variante anbieten.
> 
> Bis Morgen
> Marko



Ich glaube so langsam muss ich mir auch mal eine gescheite Lampe zulegen, dann könnte ich auch mal vorbei schauen...

Ich bin aber guter Dinge, dass ich das demnächst nochmal schaffen werde...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Nirolo (2. November 2011)

Ich hab' vor am Samstag Vormittag -Mittag zu starten. Über Mitfahrer freu ich mich


----------



## F.Zoller (2. November 2011)

leider keine zeit ich muss e-mail accounts erstellen um bei der diba aktion mit TSG 1847 Bürgel unter die ersten 1000 zu kommen, das der Verein dann 1000 gewinnt 
https://verein.ing-diba.de/sport/630...dballabteilung TSG 1847 Bürgel

wenn ihr mich von meinem erbärnlichen schicksal befreihen wollt, dann gebt bitte eure Stimme ab : )


----------



## Nirolo (5. November 2011)

Fahr gleich los. Bin wahrscheinlich mit der Ubahn um halb 11 oben.


----------



## Xah88 (5. November 2011)

Alex ist wieder im Taunus ...

Beim Unteren Einstieg vom Viktoria waren heute sehr viele Äste/Stämme im Weg, also immer ein Auge offen  Ansonsten sehr laubig ^^

Greetz ´n Ride on...


----------



## sipaq (7. November 2011)

Jo, laubig war es wirklich, aber bei dem November-Traumwetter trotzdem richtig klasse. Allerdings war zumindest rund um Sandplacken und Feldi auch die Hölle los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (7. November 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Allerdings war zumindest rund um Sandplacken und Feldi auch die Hölle los.



Also du solltest das doch umfahren können 

Für alle die Lust auf ne Flowtrailrunde haben Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark.

Marko


----------



## sipaq (8. November 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Also du solltest das doch umfahren können


Natürlich kann ich das. Aber ich hatte mal wieder Bock auf X-Trail und der war dann auch längst nicht so voll wie die Auffahrt vom Sandplacken.


----------



## Marko S (8. November 2011)

sipaq schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich das. Aber ich hatte mal wieder Bock auf X-Trail und der war dann auch längst nicht so voll wie die Auffahrt vom Sandplacken.



Na da wären wir uns ja fast über den Weg gelaufen, bin unter anderem auch vom Sandplacken zum Feldberg hoch.
War aber zu Fuß und recht spät unterwegs, dass Wetter musst aber ausgenutzt werden.

Die Trailrunde Morgen hat übrigens rund 27km und 700Hm.
Die Eckpunkte: Hohemark->Lipstempel->Haustrail->Rechenbach->Burg Falkenstein->Hardtberg->Mammolshain->Kronberg->Hünerberg->Hohemark

Also Rücklicht nicht vergessen!

Marko


----------



## TiJoe (8. November 2011)

Tja, ich glaube leider nicht daran, dass meine Lampe morgen kommt.

Ansonsten wäre ich gerne mal dazu gestoßen!

Hört sich nett an die Runde... ;-)

Gruß Joe


----------



## Rampe (8. November 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Na da wären wir uns ja fast über den Weg gelaufen, bin unter anderem auch vom Sandplacken zum Feldberg hoch.
> War aber zu Fuß und recht spät unterwegs, dass Wetter musst aber ausgenutzt werden.
> 
> Die Trailrunde Morgen hat übrigens rund 27km und 700Hm.
> ...



Bin dabei, am Hardtberg war ich lange nicht mehr.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (8. November 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Die Trailrunde Morgen hat übrigens rund 27km und 700Hm.
> Die Eckpunkte: Hohemark->Lipstempel->Haustrail->Rechenbach->Burg Falkenstein->Hardtberg->Mammolshain->Kronberg->Hünerberg->Hohemark



gehe mal von 18:00 Uhr Hohemark aus, oder?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (8. November 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> gehe mal von 18:00 Uhr Hohemark aus, oder?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Ja so wie immer, Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr Hohemark.


----------



## sipaq (9. November 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Na da wären wir uns ja fast über den Weg gelaufen, bin unter anderem auch vom Sandplacken zum Feldberg hoch.
> War aber zu Fuß und recht spät unterwegs, dass Wetter musst aber ausgenutzt werden.
> 
> Die Trailrunde Morgen hat übrigens rund 27km und 700Hm.
> Die Eckpunkte: Hohemark->Lipstempel->Haustrail->Rechenbach->Burg Falkenstein->Hardtberg->Mammolshain->Kronberg->Hünerberg->Hohemark


Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann. Den Part ab der Burg Falkenstein bis Hünerberg kenn ich bislang nämlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## wartool (14. November 2011)

Samstag Nachmittag.... oberhalb des Freireiters... wer da nicht unterwegs war.. ist selber Schuld ;-)


----------



## wartool (14. November 2011)

ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Shimano Konusschlüssel 30mm Maulweite.. und höchstens 2mm dick.. hat jemand von Euch sowas, und würde es mir leihen?


----------



## karsten13 (14. November 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Samstag Nachmittag.... oberhalb des Freireiters... wer da nicht unterwegs war.. ist selber Schuld ;-)



genau das Bild hab ich auch gemacht 
Momentan ist es landschaftlich besonders schön im Taunus.

Auch vom Samstag:





Kraniche (06.11.):












wartool schrieb:


> ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Shimano Konusschlüssel 30mm Maulweite.. und höchstens 2mm dick.. hat jemand von Euch sowas, und würde es mir leihen?



nur in 3,5mm ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (16. November 2011)

Wie sieht's denn heute 18:00 Hohemark aus? Fährt jemand mit? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (16. November 2011)

ich habe es vor... werde aber vorher mal beim Sonderverkauf beim Stadler vorbeischauen und bin nicht sicher, ob ichs zeitlich schaffen werde....

also nicht warten...

und Karsten... reagier Dich vorher ab, sonst musst Du mich zur Strafe hochziehen ;-P


----------



## Rampe (16. November 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn heute 18:00 Hohemark aus? Fährt jemand mit?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Bei mir gings heute nicht, zuviel Arbeit.

Dennis war um 18:05 da und hat mich angerufen, da warst du wohl schon weg.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## wartool (16. November 2011)

hmm.. 18:03 sind Karsten und ich alleine aufgebrochen...

war ne schöne Runde 

aber kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt!
#


----------



## karsten13 (17. November 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> Bei mir gings heute nicht, zuviel Arbeit.



hatten uns schon sowas gedacht ...



Rampe schrieb:


> Dennis war um 18:05 da und hat mich angerufen, da warst du wohl schon weg.



hat der Angst mich anzurufen?
Wir haben halt sonst niemanden mehr erwartet. Man(n) könnte ja hier auch mal schreiben, wenn man vor hat mitzufahren ...

Fand die Tour auch schön 
Von den Temperaturen war es richtig winterlich, die Pfützen waren zugefroren und auf dem Feldi hat's kräftig geblasen 







Werd mal die Heizsohlen raussuchen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2011)

Der nächste Mittwoch naht 

Möchte wie immer 18:00 Hohemark starten. Da Rampe nicht kann, brauche ich aber mind. 1 Zusage, alleine ist blöd ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (22. November 2011)

ich warte mit meiner Zusage erstmal den heutigen Abend ab, und was mir der ZA antun wird... also von mir ein klares "Jain"


----------



## h.jay (22. November 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## bonusheft (22. November 2011)

ich auch


----------



## karsten13 (24. November 2011)

Schöne Runde eben, bei sehr guten Bedingungen. 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (24. November 2011)

M0in,

wie ich sehe seid ihr wie immer voll im Programm *neidisch-rüber-glotz* Ich bleib jedoch bei meinen Spontanausflügen, für mehr reicht einfach meine Kondition im Moment nicht aus. 

Jedenfalls, warum ich schreibe, hier sind ja so diverse Reifen-Experten am Start *rüber-smile-zu-Domo* und ich brauche für die kommende Wintersaison eine vernünftige Bereifung für meine Stadtgurke (26" 2,20"). Was könnt ihr empfehlen? 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Speedskater (24. November 2011)

Race King Supersonic, läuft sehr gut auf Asphalt und man kann auch noch damit ins Gelände. Sollte man aber mit Latexpampe fahren, wegen Pannenschutz.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Speedskater (26. November 2011)

wie schauts am WE mit Biken aus?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## wartool (26. November 2011)

ich werde mich gleich zu ner kurzen Runde hochzus bewegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. November 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> wie ich sehe seid ihr wie immer voll im Programm *neidisch-rüber-glotz* Ich bleib jedoch bei meinen Spontanausflügen, für mehr reicht einfach meine Kondition im Moment nicht aus.



hör auf zu Glotzen und fahr mit! Leute, die so tiefstapeln, fallen dann eh meist vorne raus  

Nächste Chance für alle: Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark.

Wer mit will sagt hier bitte kurz Bescheid, danke!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (29. November 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Leute, die so tiefstapeln, fallen dann eh meist vorne raus



*harrharr* ich habe keiiine Ahnung, wen Du meinst... 

Ob ich dabei bin stellt sich erst morgen raus.. ich entscheide nach Wetter und der Lust meines Kollegen Oli, der vielleicht mal ne Runde mitfahren will... also.. nicht auf mich / uns warten.. wie immer ;-)


----------



## Rampe (29. November 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hör auf zu Glotzen und fahr mit! Leute, die so tiefstapeln, fallen dann eh meist vorne raus
> 
> Nächste Chance für alle: Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark.
> 
> ...



Möchte gerne mitfahren, denke das es klappt, wenn nicht klingel ich durch.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## h.jay (30. November 2011)

Guten Morgen,
bei mir sollte es klappen.


----------



## ste82fan (30. November 2011)

Guten morgen zusammen.
Ich war letzten Mittwoch auch dabei. Weiß aber nicht, ob ich es heute schaffe. War bei dem Nebel gestern jemand unterwegs?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bonusheft (30. November 2011)

Palimm, palimm...

Bin dabei, bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ste82fan (30. November 2011)

Bin heute nicht dabei.


----------



## Everstyle (30. November 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hör auf zu Glotzen und fahr mit!


 hast du schön gesagt. Hab zwar am Sonntag geschafft sogar einen Biker auf dem Weg zum Feldi zu überholen, trotzdem, als ich die letzten Meter nach Hause gefahren bin, war ich echt platt. Dabei war ich nur auf dem Feldi und zurück  Von daher, ich werde einfach weiterhin deine Fotos genießen...

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

E.style


----------



## karsten13 (1. Dezember 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> hast du schön gesagt. Hab zwar am Sonntag geschafft sogar einen Biker auf dem Weg zum Feldi zu überholen, trotzdem, als ich die letzten Meter nach Hause gefahren bin, war ich echt platt. Dabei war ich nur auf dem Feldi und zurück  Von daher, ich werde einfach weiterhin deine Fotos genießen...



na denn, hier ist der Nachschub. Bis auf ste82fan dieselbe Besetzung wie letzte Woche. 

Wir waren eben auch auf dem Feldi, sternenklar, aber saukalt, alles gefroren.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (1. Dezember 2011)

ste82fan schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen.
> Ich war letzten Mittwoch auch dabei. Weiß aber nicht, ob ich es heute schaffe. War bei dem Nebel gestern jemand unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß,
> Stefan



Ja ich, war aber bis zum Sandplacken keine besonders schöne Angelegenheit. Weiter oben wars dann o.K.
Am Ende habe ich aber auch lustig ausgesehen, so als wandelnder Komposthaufen.
Mittwoch und heute konnte ich nicht, so blieb nur der Dienstag.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (5. Dezember 2011)

auch wenn die Vorhersage "suboptimal" ist, würde ich gerne wieder Mittwoch 18:00 fahren. Schnee wäre mir egal, bei Regen bleib ich daheim.

Jemand dabei?

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Vielleicht kann ich ja noch mit einem Bild von heute motivieren


----------



## wartool (6. Dezember 2011)

ich bin für morgen raus...

drehe heute ne langsame runde ab Höchst - trotz Finger zieht mich der Schnee gaaaanz arg nach oben :-DDDD

viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Marko S (6. Dezember 2011)

Werde auch heute fahren, Mittwoch geht bei mir nicht.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## ste82fan (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi.
Ich wäre heute auch dabei. Morgen ist schlecht.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## wartool (6. Dezember 2011)

sodele.. gerade zurück von ner Minirunde im Taunus.
Grip ist bis auf kleine Stellen genug vorhanden.. Schnee leider nicht so viel, wie ich mir erhofft hatte.

Habe aber auch bissl mit dem auto gecheatet.. bin damit zu großen Kurve und habe ne schnelle runde über Alten, Freireiter, Feldi und DH gemacht... langsam natürlich.. runterzus hat man dann doch ziemlichen Respekt ;-)

viel Spaß morgen!!!!


----------



## Marko S (7. Dezember 2011)

ste82fan schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich wäre heute auch dabei. Morgen ist schlecht.
> Gruß,
> Stefan




He Stefan,

hätte noch schreiben sollen dass ich arbeitsbedingt keine Zeit ausmachen kann und allein fahren werde.
Zum Jahresende wird es immer besonders hektisch, da müssen unbedingt alle möglichen Projekte abgeschlossen werden. :kotz:
Konnte gestern auch erst 19:30 los.
Feldberg hoch, kurz vom Berg geschaut und gefroren, wieder runter nach HG.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (8. Dezember 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> viel Spaß morgen!!!!



war nix, vom Winde verweht 

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust heute zu fahren?
Muss ich dann aber relativ kurzfristig wissen, da ich 2 h Vorlauf brauche (bei z.Bsp. 18:00 HM muss ich um 16:00 aus der Firma) ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe heute mal die Schneehöhe auf dem Feldberg überprüft.


----------



## Everstyle (10. Dezember 2011)

M0in,

muss ich denn für morgen schon die Spikes aufziehen?

Gruß

E.


----------



## tillykoi (13. Dezember 2011)

Servus in die Runde! 

ich möchte am Samstag von Frankfurt aus eine Runde durch den Taunus machen! WER WILL MIT? .. 

Ps. mein Hund bleibt daheim - also kann man auch ein bisschen  ambitionierter fahren 
und muss keine pausen für den Vierbeiner einlegen  ... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## karsten13 (13. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

würde gerne morgen 18:00 Hohemark starten, wenn es

a) von oben trocken ist und sich
b) ein Mitfahrer findet

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (14. Dezember 2011)

Angesichts der Wettervorhersage und meines immernoch ledierten Fingers..
werde ich mich später einfach in die Muckibude verdrücken und dort ne Runde radeln... bei NTV und den üblichen Assi-Nachmittagssendungen als Stimmungsuntermalung ;-)

Am Sa und So gibts Schnee!! Da werde ich auf jeeeeeeeeeeeden unterwegs sein!


----------



## ste82fan (14. Dezember 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> He Stefan,
> 
> hätte noch schreiben sollen dass ich arbeitsbedingt keine Zeit ausmachen kann und allein fahren werde.
> Zum Jahresende wird es immer besonders hektisch, da müssen unbedingt alle möglichen Projekte abgeschlossen werden. :kotz:
> ...


 
Kein Problem Marko. Ich musste an dem Tag auch noch länger arbeiten.

Hätte heute Bock zu fahren, bin aber erkältet 

Gruß, 
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (14. Dezember 2011)

ste82fan schrieb:


> Hätte heute Bock zu fahren, bin aber erkältet



dann gute Besserung.

War heute auch nicht unterwegs 

Wäre (bei geeignetem Wetter) morgen jemand dabei? 18:00 (oder später) an der HM?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (14. Dezember 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> dann gute Besserung.
> 
> War heute auch nicht unterwegs
> 
> ...



Leider nicht, mir geht es wie Marko, Sch§!$$ Weihnachten!

Freu mich auf Samstag mit hoffentlich ordentlich Schnee,

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillykoi (15. Dezember 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> ...)
> 
> Am Sa und So gibts Schnee!! Da werde ich auf jeeeeeeeeeeeden unterwegs sein! ...




wann willst Du denn am Samstag fahren? .. ich hatte geplant in der (Vor-)Mittagszeit von FFM aus zu starten, greif Dich gerne auf .. würde mich freuen


----------



## wartool (16. Dezember 2011)

@till

keine Ahnung.. muss auf ein Päckchen warten.. das scheint heute nichtmehr zu kommen.. da sollten die teile für das HT drin sein, mit dem ich gerne in den Taunus fahren würde.. mal gucken, wie das mit dem Aufbau zeitlich passt.. muss auch noch zum hibike...

ich ruf einfach mal an, wenn ich starte, ob du unterwegs bist..


----------



## Everstyle (18. Dezember 2011)

âº Fotos bei *flickr* â

Geiles Wetter da oben! Wenn man hier im FFm aus dem Fenster schaut, da mag man fast gar nicht glauben wollen, dass da oben schon so viel Schnee liegt...tsts...immer das Gleiche im Winter  

Mal schauen, ob ich es schaffe Ã¼ber Weihnachten da hoch zu fahren...

E.


----------



## ste82fan (20. Dezember 2011)

War jemand von euch bei dem Schnee in den letzten Tagen oben? Fährt heute jemand?

Gruüße,
Stefan


----------



## wartool (20. Dezember 2011)

Gude Stefan,

ich werde morgen ziemlich sicher frei haben und dann Vormittags ne Runde alleine drehen.
Nachmittags werde ich wahrscheinlich Besuch von nem Kollegen bekommen und mit dem nochmal Richtung Taunus starten.

Wenn Du willst ruf mich ab 14 Uhr an.. so gegen 16 Uhr werden wir spätestens losziehen.

@Restawb - vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg.. bin mal gespannt, wie es läuft - ist ja doch ne Menge Schnee runtergekommen heute *gg* Gestern wars ja schon anstrengend *schnauf*


----------



## karsten13 (20. Dezember 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> @Restawb - vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg



gutes Stichwort: Morgen 18:00 Hohemark möchte ich unbedingt fahren. Denke, dass es oben (AK / Feldi) noch nicht taut. Wer fährt mit?

Waren am Sonntag unterwegs, es war traumhaft, den Bilderlink hat Everstyle ja schon gepostet.

Gruss,

Karsten.

@Rampe: Hab das was von ner Schneefräse gehört, wollen wir die morgen mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (20. Dezember 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> gutes Stichwort: Morgen 18:00 Hohemark möchte ich unbedingt fahren. Denke, dass es oben (AK / Feldi) noch nicht taut. Wer fährt mit?
> 
> Waren am Sonntag unterwegs, es war traumhaft, den Bilderlink hat Everstyle ja schon gepostet.
> 
> ...



denke das klappt morgen, nach der fetten Sonntagstour bin ich auch noch heiß auf´s Schneefräsen.


----------



## ste82fan (21. Dezember 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Gude Stefan,
> 
> ich werde morgen ziemlich sicher frei haben und dann Vormittags ne Runde alleine drehen.
> Nachmittags werde ich wahrscheinlich Besuch von nem Kollegen bekommen und mit dem nochmal Richtung Taunus starten.
> ...


 
Hi,

klappt leider nicht, weil ich ab heute Urlaub habe und dann erst Anfang Januar zurück bin. Im neuen Jahr werden wir dann schon nen Termin für ne Tour finden..
Wünsche allen dann schonmal ein frohes Fest und guten Rutsch! 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## wartool (21. Dezember 2011)

ste82fan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wünsche allen dann schonmal ein frohes Fest und guten Rutsch!
> 
> ...



Danke! Dir auch - schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Marko S (21. Dezember 2011)

Rampe schrieb:


> denke das klappt morgen, nach der fetten Sonntagstour bin ich auch noch heiß auf´s Schneefräsen.



Na ob das mit dem Schneefräsen bei aktuell 3,8 C° in Hohemark was wird.
Bei mir wird es heute wieder nichts muss erst meine Festplatte auslesen und meine Daten retten.
Am Wochenende hat mein PC den Geist aufgegeben.
Aber am Samstagmorgen gehts hoffentlich mit dem Rad auf den Brocken 

Allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Marko


----------



## Rampe (22. Dezember 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Na ob das mit dem Schneefräsen bei aktuell 3,8 C° in Hohemark was wird.



Das war durchaus lustig:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwsSW9kbtxg&list=UU_IuiqlTl9EwAKN33Z6CE2Q&index=2&feature=plcp"]XTrail im Schnee mit Sturz      - YouTube[/nomedia] ,
nur unterhalb 500 Meter eine wiederliche Schlammschlacht:kotz:.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/karsten13/6551127063/in/photostream

Wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest 
und viel Bikezeit im neuen Jahr!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Everstyle (23. Dezember 2011)

In diesem Sinne, auch von mir die besten Wünsche!!!

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. die Idee ist nicht die eigene, backen muss man trotzdem selber!


----------



## karsten13 (27. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht's morgen aus, 18:00 Start Hohemark?
Wer fährt mit?

Nach den Freßorgien brauch ich Bewegung ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (28. Dezember 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's morgen aus, 18:00 Start Nach den Freßorgien brauch ich Bewegung ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonusheft (28. Dezember 2011)

Guten Tach,

bin mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei.

Bis dann...


----------



## TRB (30. Dezember 2011)

Auf gehts! Mal schauen obs noch klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

M0in,

braucht man für den Feldberg nun Spikes???

Gruß

E.


----------



## karsten13 (31. Dezember 2011)

Everstyle schrieb:


> braucht man für den Feldberg nun Spikes???



nein.

Das Bild ist von eben, Anstieg Altkönig. Auf'm Feldi sieht's genauso aus.







Ab morgen Mittag soll es auch oben tauen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Empfehle ne Regenhose für die Schlammschlacht weiter unten ...


----------



## TRB (31. Dezember 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> P.S.: Empfehle ne Regenhose fÃ¼r die Schlammschlacht weiter unten ...


definitiv! ich sah aus wie sau!


----------



## wartool (31. Dezember 2011)

... und dreckig warst Du auch? ;-P


----------



## Everstyle (1. Januar 2012)

M0in,

Danke für die Antwort Karsten, bin aber doch nicht weggekommen. Ich beginne nämlich das Jahr erst ein Mal mit einer Erkältung  Aber, das kann dann ja nur noch besser werden. 

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD 2012 RIDE!!!

Everstyle


----------



## Rampe (3. Januar 2012)

Neues Jahr,neue gelegenheit zum Biken, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark.

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viele Bikereisen im neuen Jahr, 

Stefan


----------



## wartool (3. Januar 2012)

lol


----------



## karsten13 (3. Januar 2012)

Rampe schrieb:


> Neues Jahr,neue gelegenheit zum Biken, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark.



dabei 



Rampe schrieb:


> Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viele Bikereisen im neuen Jahr,



muss da wieder an die Verarsche von Marius denken, als er Mike damals gefragt hat, was er denn mit der url bikereisen.de will - ausgesprochen hat er es dabei Biker-Eisen.de ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (4. Januar 2012)

heute werde ich ziiiiemlich sicher um 18 Uhr am Ort des Geschehens sein...

bis denne
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> heute werde ich ziiiiemlich sicher um 18 Uhr am Ort des Geschehens sein...



da war der Chris ja, nur mitfahren ging net 
Der hat daheim bestimmt seinen Mechaniker rund gemacht 

Leider hast Du diesen Ausblick verpasst ...






... andererseits aber Glück gehabt, Rampe und ich haben noch die Volldusche abbekommen 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (5. Januar 2012)

oh verdammt! Ich hätte heulen können.. hatte mich so auf die Ausfahrt gefreut... und sogar mittels 2 Dönern Mittags schon gut vorbereitet ;-P

ja.. dem habe ich mal in den Arsch getreten ;-P

Nee wuatsch... die Beläge waren vor 3 Ausfahrten fast neu!!! Ich habe den Verdacht, dass es daran liegt, dass die Zange hinten horizontal montiert ist.. da hat sich nach und nach bei den Ausfahrten der viele Dreck im Sattel hinter den Belägen gesammelt hat.. dswegen bin ich mit zuner Bremse gefahren... die Geräusche hatte ich dem Dreck zugeordnet... muss in Zukunft mehr drauf achten... war dann noch beim hibike und habe schnell Beläge geholt.. alles gesäubert..  usw.. vorne war das gleiche Spiel.. nur noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten...

Das Bild sehe ich hier auf der Arbeit leider nicht.. bin mal gespannt, was ich verpasst habe 


*EDIT*

Mag morgen Mittag / Nachmittag / Abend jemand fahren? Karsten? Stefan?
scheint ja wohl wettertechnisch der beste Tag in der nächsten Zeit  zu werden....


----------



## karsten13 (10. Januar 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> Mag morgen Mittag / Nachmittag / Abend jemand fahren? Karsten? Stefan?



Freitag war nix, dafür waren Rampe und ich am Sonntag unterwegs. Hab vergessen, Dir noch Bescheid zu geben 

Denn der Winterpokal bringt ja alles ans Licht:


			
				wartool schrieb:
			
		

> 08.01.2012 	Radfahren
> Sauerei ohne Ende.. Kraftraubender Schneematsch Freireiter mit 5 Abgängen :-D



Wir sind am So. auch da runter, war schon krass. Danach noch auf den Feldi. Bis auf den Anfang des X-Trails konnte man eigentlich alles vergessen. Obwohl, das Rodeo schult den Gleichgewichtssinn 

In diesem Sinne: Wer ist Mi. 18:00 Hohemark bei der nächsten Sauerei dabei?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bonusheft (10. Januar 2012)

Na gut, wenn's denn sein muss gehe ich mich nochmal einsauen  Aber schwimmt mir bitte nicht bergauf davon...

Während der Planscherei am Sonntag auf dem Weg zum Marmorstein habe ich beschlossen, mir Schwimmhäute wachsen zu lassen. Mal seh'n, ob sie bis Mittwoch fertig sind...


----------



## ste82fan (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Fährt heute jemand? Ich muss diese Woche immer bis 19 Uhr arbeiten. Würde danach evtl. noch ne kleine Runde drehen.
Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Rampe (10. Januar 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn's denn sein muss gehe ich mich nochmal einsauen  Aber schwimmt mir bitte nicht bergauf davon...



Mittwoch muss meine Hose leider sauber bleiben, wünsche euch viel spass beim plantschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (10. Januar 2012)

Rampe schrieb:


> Mittwoch muss meine Hose leider sauber bleiben, wünsche euch viel spass beim plantschen.


oh OH... Damenbesuch?


----------



## h.jay (11. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dabei ...


----------



## karsten13 (12. Januar 2012)

noch kurz zu gestern:
Waren zu viert unterwegs, es war nicht mehr ganz so schlammig wie am Sonntag, das Rad sah hinterher aber nicht besser aus 
Bilder gibt es keine, da die Kamera am vorausgegangenen Mittwoch vor dem ganzen Dreck kapituliert hat, neue ist aber seit heute da.

Irgendjemand hatte noch nach dem Radständer gefragt, hier mal ein Link dazu.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bonusheft (12. Januar 2012)

auch noch kurz zu gestern: die Feder im Schaltwerk hat den Geist aufgegeben. Das erklärt einiges


----------



## karsten13 (17. Januar 2012)

Zu morgen: Wie immer 18:00 Hohemark 

Wer fährt mit?

Wetter sollte noch halten. Am Sonntag war es gegenüber Samstag schon super abgetrocknet bzw. oben gefroren. Das Bike brauchte das erste mal seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit keine Wäsche, bevor es rein durfte 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (17. Januar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Zu morgen: Wie immer 18:00 Hohemark
> 
> Wer fährt mit?



bei mir wird es knapp, melde mich wenn ich sicher raus komme.


----------



## bonusheft (17. Januar 2012)

Würde sagen, daß ich denke, daß ich dabei bin 

Sonst sage ich noch rechtzeitig Bescheid...


----------



## wartool (18. Januar 2012)

ich sehe ebenfalls zu, dass ich da sein werde.


*EDIT*

Absage: bin eben schon daheim angekommen und fahre jetzt MIT Sonne :-D

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## wartool (19. Januar 2012)

na? noch trocken heimgekommen?

Ich selbst war schon um 17:30 wieder daheim... 
auch wenn ich sonst auf Eure Begleitung Wert lege... war die Sonne eine würdiger Begleiter ;-)

@Stefan
Dein Kabel ist schon im Rucksack.. sobald wir uns sehen bekommst Du´s


----------



## Rampe (19. Januar 2012)

Hat auf dem Rückweg nur getröpfelt und glatt war es auch noch nicht.

Und danke fürs Kabel mitschleppen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (19. Januar 2012)

Wie ist denn die Tendenz am Samstag zu fahren? 2,5-3 Std?
Ich hätte große Lust sollte es nicht regnen.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## wartool (19. Januar 2012)

es wird regnen *orakelmodusaus* ;-)


----------



## bonusheft (24. Januar 2012)

Jetzt warte ich schon den ganzen Tag darauf, daß jemand die obligatorische Dienstagsfrage stellt. Und was ist: nichts...

Also dann: Fährt jemand morgen?


----------



## karsten13 (24. Januar 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich schon den ganzen Tag darauf, daß jemand die obligatorische Dienstagsfrage stellt.



geht doch! 

Na gut, hab's gestern vergessen. Bin aber morgen 18:00 dabei 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (24. Januar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> geht doch!
> 
> Na gut, hab's gestern vergessen. Bin aber morgen 18:00 dabei
> 
> ...




Nach lage der Dinge funzt es bei mir auch.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (31. Januar 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich schon den ganzen Tag darauf, daß jemand die obligatorische Dienstagsfrage stellt. Und was ist: nichts...



... und hier ist sie wieder: Wer fährt morgen mit, 18:00 HM?

Könnte etwas frisch werden 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bonusheft (31. Januar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... und hier ist sie wieder: Wer fährt morgen mit, 18:00 HM?



Ich wollte mich auch schon gerade beschweren. Wie soll ich denn absagen, wenn niemand fragt?  Aber mir ist das jetzt doch zu kalt. Habe keine Lust auf tiefgefrorene Lungenbläschen...

Falls ich morgen doch noch einen Rappel kriegen sollte, sage ich kurzfristig Bescheid.


----------



## Rampe (31. Januar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... und hier ist sie wieder: Wer fährt morgen mit, 18:00 HM?
> 
> Könnte etwas frisch werden
> 
> ...



Wenn ich auf dem Weg nicht festfriere bin ich dabei.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## wartool (1. Februar 2012)

Leute!

überlegt Euch das mit dem Fahren heute Abend gut...
ich war gestern Abend zu Fuß auf dem Alten.. wollte eigentlich meinen Winterschlafsack testen... Die Kombination mit dem Wind hat mich dann nach ca. 2 std. dazu bewegt unter rythmischer Sportgymnastik zusammenzupacken und wieder abzuhauen.....
Klar bewegt man sich beim fahren.. ABER - als ich runtergetrabt bin.. habe ich auch bissl tiefer schnaufen müssen... das mit den Lungenbläschen ist irgendwann wirklich nichtmehr von der Hand zu weisen...  und das waren nur Minus 12 Grad... mit Sturmhaube, 2 Mützen usw.... heute Abend werden es noch 4 weniger sein schätze ich mal....

Weiter emfehle ich falls ihr fahrt: trotz gute Wegverhältnisse am WE war ich gestern erstaunt, wieviel Eis freigelgt wurde.. selbst auf den Haupt-WABs... Spikes sind für 20% der Wege (besonders am Alten) mittlerweile echt sinnvoll...

Soollte ich heute fahren.. werde ich mich wahrscheinlich entweder im Fitnessdingens aufs Radl setzen, oder nur bissl im Flachland rumrollen ohne groß schnaufen zu müssen....


greetz
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (1. Februar 2012)

Ich bleibe heute auch im warmen, für solche Temperaturen habe ich einfach nicht die richtige Radbekleidung, da scheitert das schon an den Schuhen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Everstyle (1. Februar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Könnte etwas frisch werden


Bin eben in der Mittagspause kurz durch die Stadt gefahren...brrrrr... Gut, hatte aber auch nicht *ALLE* Fahrradklamotten an  Jedefalls Karsten, wenn du heute fährst, poste bitte später mal das Temperaturdiagramm von der Tour... Ich antizipiere schon mal die Reaktion: 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## karsten13 (1. Februar 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Jedefalls Karsten, wenn du heute fährst, poste bitte später mal das Temperaturdiagramm von der Tour... Ich antizipiere schon mal die Reaktion:



mal abgesehen davon, dass der Gamin alles kann ausser Temperatur:

Die Tour heute ist abgesagt, da Rampe es nicht schafft und ich somit keinen Mitfahrer habe 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Speedskater (1. Februar 2012)

Din gerade eine Runde in der Sonne rumgeradelt. Bei Rückenwind war es angemehn, nur bei Gegenwind wurde es um die Nase unangemehm. Und ab 18:00 Uhr ist es dunkel und noch mal eine Ecke kälter, also warm anziehen sonst friert ihr euch das Ying ab.


----------



## Rampe (1. Februar 2012)

war nicht sehr unglücklich darüber das ich heute absagen musste, der Weg zur und von der Galeere war trotz Winteraustattung grenzwertig frostig.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (7. Februar 2012)

Morgen soll es ja "relativ" warm werden 
Wie sieht's aus, findet sich jemand für 18:00 Hohemark?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (7. Februar 2012)

Hey Karsten, 

ich werde erst kurz vorher entscheiden, ob ich ne kleine Runde drehen werde.
Am Sonntag und gestern haben meine Spikes leider nicht sooo dolle gegriffe auf dem Eis - sofern man welches hat... Und für ne längere Runde reichen meine Schuhe + 3 Socken nicht.. nach spät 2,5 Std wirds langsam kalt... Am Sonntag hatte ich fast schwarze Zehen geholt


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Februar 2012)

Ihr seid doch bescheuert


----------



## Marko S (8. Februar 2012)

Also ich komme mit wenn die Temperaturvorhersagen eintreffen, melde mich aber heute zum Ende der Arbeit ob es was wird.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Rampe (8. Februar 2012)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch bescheuert




Ja hier, ich auch.


----------



## wartool (8. Februar 2012)

Ok.. da Karsten dann sicher nicht alleine unterwegs sein wird...
entscheide ich ganz kurz vorher und bin dann entweder an der HM, oder eben nicht...
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch früher hier wegzukommen und ne Runde im Hellen zu fahren *Rampezuzwinker* gg


----------



## Marko S (8. Februar 2012)

Mach mich dann mal weg von der Arbeit, sehen uns dann an der Hohemark.
Temp. an der Hohemark aktuell -4,3C°


----------



## Everstyle (11. Februar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, dass der Gamin alles kann ausser Temperatur:


DAS ist auch genau der Grund, warum ich mir kein Garmin kaufe 

Übrigens, am Montag hätte ich fast mein Kälterrekord von ca. -16 auf dem Feldi im Winter 09/10 auf dem Rad eingestellt. Denn, als ich hier zu Hause in die Arbeit losfuhr waren es -14,6°! War dann schon witzig zunächst Mal als einziges Rad am Fahrradständer zu stehen...

Gruß

E.


----------



## DBate (11. Februar 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Übrigens, am Montag hätte ich fast mein Kälterrekord von ca. -16 auf dem Feldi im Winter 09/10 auf dem Rad eingestellt. Denn, als ich hier zu Hause in die Arbeit losfuhr waren es -14,6°! War dann schon witzig zunächst Mal als einziges Rad am Fahrradständer zu stehen...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> E.



Ich kann mich da nur Faker anschliessen: Du bist doch bescheuert! 

Und... ach ja, ich dachte es heisst 'occupy trails' und nicht 'occupy Fahrradständer' .

Duck und weg,
D


----------



## Everstyle (11. Februar 2012)

Leute die ins Warme fahren, um das Fahrrad zu bewegen, die haben die "mtb.news/forum-Meinungsfreiheit" im Afterwork-Biken-Thread verloren


----------



## DBate (12. Februar 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Leute die ins Warme fahren, um das Fahrrad zu bewegen, die haben die "mtb.news/forum-Meinungsfreiheit" im Afterwork-Biken-Thread verloren



Hey, ich wollte halt endlich mal Trails rocken, ohne dass ich vom Vordermann ausgebremst werde  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (12. Februar 2012)

Endlich wirds wieder wärmer...


----------



## Marko S (12. Februar 2012)

He Leute,

warn doch heute einfach geile Bedingungen, meine Runde im Taunus hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.
Kann nur alle bedauern die sich das entgehen lassen.
Wartet nur ab ihr werdet alle wieder fluchen wenn es die nächsten Wochen wieder wärmer wir,
da kann auch keiner fahren wegen dem ganzen Eis auf den Wegen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Februar 2012)

Wie sind denn die aktuellen Bedingungen? Kein Eis?!


----------



## Everstyle (13. Februar 2012)

DBate schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte halt endlich mal Trails rocken, ohne dass ich vom Vordermann ausgebremst werde  .


*merke: DB für die nächsten 10 Jahre für meine Touren sperren*


----------



## Marko S (14. Februar 2012)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die aktuellen Bedingungen? Kein Eis?!



Ich denke nach den nächsten zwei Tagen ist ohne Speikreifen fahren kaum möglich, aber schauen wir mal.
Bei Eis werde ich am Mittwoch auch nicht fahren, habe keine Speiks.
Auf Karsten und Rampe brucht auch keiner hoffen die sind im Schnee unterwegs und machen die Gegend um St. Anton unsicher.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (18. Februar 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> *merke: DB für die nächsten 10 Jahre für meine Touren sperren*



auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich ebenfalls auf der schwarzen Liste lande: Wenn ich die Anzahl Deiner letztjährigen Tourenangebote mal hochrechne wird ihm das echt wehtun   



Marko S schrieb:


> Auf Karsten und Rampe brucht auch keiner hoffen die sind im Schnee unterwegs und machen die Gegend um St. Anton unsicher.



stimmt 







aber leider schon wieder vorbei ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (18. Februar 2012)

Hey ihr 2.. schö, dass ihr wieder da seid.
Wir waren ja nur bis Dienstag Abend unterwegs.. ich hoffe, bei Euch gab es nicht so viele Verletzte, wie bei uns? (2 von 8 mit Tossy3 Schlüsselbeinbrüchen) - Miese Quote!

Hattet ihr es auch so Kalt? Am ersten Tag hatten wir Morgens -22 Grad!! *uiiii... war frisch im Gesicht!

Ich hoffe, dass meine Erkältung bis Mittwoch vorbei ist und ich nach über einer Woche endlich wieder biken kann!


----------



## Everstyle (18. Februar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich ebenfalls auf der schwarzen Liste lande: Wenn ich die Anzahl Deiner letztjährigen Tourenangebote mal hochrechne wird ihm das echt wehtun


Aua... das hat jetzt aber weh getan... Anderseits, es gibt auch noch andere Kanäle außer dem MTB-Forum... Exklusiver Club halt...

Gute Fahr euch allen!

E.style


----------



## TRB (20. Februar 2012)

bei einigermaßen akzeptablem wetter (kein regen) plane ich kommendes wochenende meinen gemütlichen start in die neue saison. hat wer lust auf eine kleine entspannte tour durch den taunus? ob samstag oder sonntag weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2012)

@TRB  meld Dich einfach, wenn Du mehr weißt ;-)

@Rest war jemand von Euch gestern unterwegs? Laut meinenm Dad bräuchte man oben überall Spikes... kann das wer bestätigen? - will heute Abend ne Runde drehen und ungerne wegen Reifenwahl abbrechen müssen... Du Spekulationen von Ahnungslosen anhand des Webcambildes im Wetterlage-Fred ist mir doch zu ungenau ;-P


----------



## TRB (21. Februar 2012)

@wartool: plane Sonntag für die tour ein. Start am späten Vormittag so zwischen 11 und halb 12. Passt das?


----------



## Marko S (21. Februar 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> @TRB  meld Dich einfach, wenn Du mehr weißt ;-)
> 
> @Rest war jemand von Euch gestern unterwegs? Laut meinenm Dad bräuchte man oben überall Spikes... kann das wer bestätigen? - will heute Abend ne Runde drehen und ungerne wegen Reifenwahl abbrechen müssen... Du Spekulationen von Ahnungslosen anhand des Webcambildes im Wetterlage-Fred ist mir doch zu ungenau ;-P




Kann nur was zu Sonntag sagen aber ich denke da hat sich nichts geändert.
Kurzer Bericht hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9222038&postcount=212

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (21. Februar 2012)

so, die Dienstagsfrage 

Wer fährt morgen mit, 18:00 Hohemark?

Gruss,

Karsten.

@wartool: Hast Du heute getestet, ob man Spikes braucht?


----------



## wartool (21. Februar 2012)

jopp.. bin eben zurück..

also man kann fast alles ohne Spikes fahren... muss aber höllisch aufpassen... wirklich Spaß macht es nicht.. vor allem runterzus ist das abschmieren der VR doof..

ich bin auch ein bissl kränklich und werde deswegen morgen nur indoor fahren...

Passt auf Eure Knochen auf... ich vermute, die Bedingungen morgen werden noch schlechter... Mit Spikes hat man unten keinen Spaß.. und auf bösen Eisrinnen hgelfen die nur bedingt..


----------



## Rampe (21. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei, würde vorschlagen eher "unerumzugurken" um dem Eis aus dem Weg zu gehen, habe kein Bock mit Nägel am Rad zur Hohemark zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (21. Februar 2012)

Rampe schrieb:


> Bin dabei, würde vorschlagen eher "unerumzugurken" um dem Eis aus dem Weg zu gehen, habe kein Bock mit Nägel am Rad zur Hohemark zu fahren.



hab auch keinen Bock, noch Nägel zu montieren ...

Bis morgen,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (21. Februar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hab auch keinen Bock, noch Nägel zu montieren ...
> 
> Bis morgen,
> 
> Karsten.




Es gibt da ein Rad, dass hat die Spikes noch vom letzten Jahr drauf


----------



## bonusheft (21. Februar 2012)

hmm: grübel, grübel, denk, denk... 

ach nee, ich fahre morgen nicht. Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## wartool (22. Februar 2012)

Joah..  viel Spaß Euch!
und merkt Euch: dunkle Stellen auf dem Weg machen *witsch*  und weg isser


----------



## wartool (24. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal.. war schon jemand von Euch ende Mai in Südtirol (Laatsch)?

Taugt das Wetter dann?? Mir brennt es unter den Nägeln und ich habe die letzte Maiwoche Urlaub.. und würde da gerne hin... ichs chätze, dass es dann noch nicht so verdammt heiß ist wie im September, als ich da war...

Und zweite Frage:  alleine sind die Trails dort doch bissl zu tricky... nur guides anschließen geht ins Geld und ist dort nicht wirklich nötig glaube ich...  hat wer Lust mitzufahren??


----------



## Rampe (24. Februar 2012)

Also Wetter ist im Vinschgau normalerweise besser als anderswo in den Alpen, auch im Mai.
Die Trails sind sehr vielfältig, von knackig bis flow ohne ende giebt es alles.
Mit Guide macht es aber sicher mehr Sinn, Touren werden ja von vielen Hotels angeboten, man muss das ja nicht die ganze Woche nutzen.
Plane in der zweiten Maiwoch mit Karsten, Patrick und Chris B. hinzufahren habe aber noch nicht gebucht.
Sollte das nix werden...... 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## toledo2390 (24. Februar 2012)

hi leute, hab mal eine frage, brauch man als anfänger unbedingt ein fully für die trails hier in der umgebung (taunus usw) oder reicht auch ein hardtail? (radon zr team 5.0, 2011)


----------



## Rampe (24. Februar 2012)

toledo2390 schrieb:


> hi leute, hab mal eine frage, brauch man als anfänger unbedingt ein fully für die trails hier in der umgebung (taunus usw) oder reicht auch ein hardtail? (radon zr team 5.0, 2011)




Habe im Taunus noch nix gesehen wofür man zwingend ein Fully unterm Popo braucht, nur der Spassfaktor und die Sicherheitsrserven sind natürlich größer.
Im Zweifel halt langsamer fahren oder schieben.


----------



## TRB (25. Februar 2012)

wer fährt denn morgen und wenn ja wann?


----------



## F.Zoller (26. Februar 2012)

ja manchmal wäre so ein fully für die beine ganz entspannend : D 
aber ein hardtail reicht vollkommen aus : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toledo2390 (26. Februar 2012)

nadann freu ich mich schonmal auf gutes wetter ^^


----------



## wartool (26. Februar 2012)

TRB schrieb:


> wer fährt denn morgen und wenn ja wann?



sorry.. hatte vergessen mich zu melden..

habe mein Bike vorgestern noch zerlegt und warte auf ein Teil (22,2x8 er Buchsenpaare für den Dämpfer - falls jemand welche über hat... her damit ).

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme es bald.. dann können wir was ausmachen 

Wie sind die Bedingungen? alles an Eis weg?


----------



## Kokomikou (26. Februar 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> Wie sind die Bedingungen? alles an Eis weg?


 

No, oberhalb Fuchstanz ist immer noch Eis, welches nur langsam zerbricht oder sich auflöst. Bin gestern eher unterhalb gefahren. In den flacheren Passagen recht matschig, da wo es steiler wurde war es OK. 
Die Burgen trails (Falkenstein/Königstein) waren z.B. super zu fahren.

Gruss, Lutz


----------



## TRB (26. Februar 2012)

yup, alles sehr sehr matschig und oberhalb vom Fuchstanz machts nicht wirklich Spaß. Ich schätze mal in 2 Wochen wirds schon mehr Spaß machen. Nächstes Wochenende gehts weiter, eventuell schon an beiden Tagen wenn ich mich gut fühle. Die Beine brennen auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## sipaq (27. Februar 2012)

TRB schrieb:


> yup, alles sehr sehr matschig und oberhalb vom Fuchstanz machts nicht wirklich Spaß. Ich schätze mal in 2 Wochen wirds schon mehr Spaß machen. Nächstes Wochenende gehts weiter, eventuell schon an beiden Tagen wenn ich mich gut fühle. Die Beine brennen auf jeden Fall gut.


Sag mal Bescheid, wenn/wann Du loswillst. Sonntag hätte ich voraussichtlich Zeit. Ich war gestern seit Langem mal wieder im Taunus. Sind bis knapp unterhalb des AKs gekommen und dann bei einsetzendem Regen wieder umgekehrt.

Hat Spaß gemacht und ging relativ gut, aber Fitness-Studio ersetzt richtige Touren halt doch nicht wirklich. 

Ach ja, der BS-Trail ist ja mittlerweile obenrum ganz schön heftig ausgesetzt. Vor 6 Monaten war der noch viel einfacher zu fahren


----------



## Rampe (27. Februar 2012)

Mittwoch Hohemark 18:00, wie immer, mit Lampengedöns und dicken Reifen, hoffe das Eis ist dann weitgehend weg so das man die Higlights wieder gut fahren kann.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (28. Februar 2012)

Rampe schrieb:


> Mittwoch Hohemark 18:00, wie immer, mit Lampengedöns und dicken Reifen, hoffe das Eis ist dann weitgehend weg so das man die Higlights wieder gut fahren kann.



dabei 

Am Wochenende hatte ich übrigens einen schweren Rückfall. Bin Sa+So Rennrad gefahren  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (28. Februar 2012)

Rampe schrieb:


> Mittwoch Hohemark 18:00, wie immer, mit Lampengedöns und dicken Reifen, hoffe das Eis ist dann weitgehend weg so das man die Higlights wieder gut fahren kann.


Würde ich nicht drauf wetten. Die Plustemperaturen sind oberhalb von 500/600m irgendwie noch nicht so richtig angekommen.

Am Sonntagnachmittag sind wir in Frankfurt bei 11°C losgefahren und hatten an der HM noch 8°C. Auf 600m Höhe waren es dann nur noch 2°C und Schneeregen. Wenn das so bleibt, dauert das noch mit dem Wegtauen


----------



## Rampe (28. Februar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> dabei
> 
> Am Wochenende hatte ich übrigens einen schweren Rückfall. Bin Sa+So Rennrad gefahren
> 
> ...



habe es mit Schrecken gesehen, aber du musst ja auch demnächst ins Straflager, gewöhn dich schon mal dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (28. Februar 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht drauf wetten. Die Plustemperaturen sind oberhalb von 500/600m irgendwie noch nicht so richtig angekommen.
> 
> Am Sonntagnachmittag sind wir in Frankfurt bei 11°C losgefahren und hatten an der HM noch 8°C. Auf 600m Höhe waren es dann nur noch 2°C und Schneeregen. Wenn das so bleibt, dauert das noch mit dem Wegtauen



Klar mit Eisplatten muss man nach wie vor rechnen, aber die spassigen Sachen sollten frei sein, zumal es nun deutlich wärmer wird.


----------



## sipaq (2. März 2012)

Ich werde am Sonntag Mittag mit ein paar Recken hier aus dem Forum den Taunus unsicher machen. Falls sich jemand noch anschließen möchte, gerne. Geplant sind ca. 3,5 - 4 Stunden Fahrt und ca. 800hm bei lockerem Saison-Einstiegs-Tempo.


----------



## DerTitan (3. März 2012)

nass, schlammig und nebelig isses da oben..warum kann bei uns einfach nicht immer sommer sein ;-)


----------



## sipaq (5. März 2012)

DerTitan schrieb:


> nass, schlammig und nebelig isses da oben..warum kann bei uns einfach nicht immer sommer sein ;-)


Am Sonntag ging es eigentlich und auch temperaturtechnisch war es um einiges (6°C statt 2°C) wärmer weiter oben. Das haben offenbar auch andere Biker so gesehen, war recht voll gestern im Taunus auf den Hauptwegen.

Eisplatten gibts aber jetzt keine mehr, zumindest haben wir auf der Runde HM - Rosskopf - Sandy - Feldi - Fuchsstein - Falkenstein keine mehr vorgefunden.


----------



## Rampe (5. März 2012)

Am Samstag war nur der mittlere Reichenbachtrail noch total vereist, das kann man aber umfahren, sonst war alles frei.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Rampe (6. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

Mittwoch ist es wieder soweit, 18:00 Uhr Hohemark zu den üblichen Konditionen, also ausreichende Beleuchtung und Muckies etc. bla, bla....
Kleine restunsicherheit wegen Wetter, Abends ist leichter Regen vorhergesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (6. März 2012)

ich bin nicht dabei.. war heute in der Sonne unterwegs :-DDD  aber es hat seit Sonntag echt gut abgetrockent.. kaum Schlammpackung heute.. klasse!

Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## bonusheft (6. März 2012)

bin leider auch nicht dabei, muß mich noch ein bischen regenerieren...


----------



## Rampe (6. März 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> bin leider auch nicht dabei, muß mich noch ein bischen regenerieren...




Wie, vom Rotwein schlürfen?


----------



## karsten13 (6. März 2012)

Rampe schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist es wieder soweit, 18:00 Uhr Hohemark



habs vor, aber nur, wenn es trocken bleibt ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (7. März 2012)

Das war heute eine recht einsame Tour, der Taunus war wie leergefegt, dabei waren die Bedingungen bis ca. 20:15 richtig gut, nur auf dem Heimweg wurde es dann etwas feucht.
Die unverantwortlichen  Sachen wie Hans Stephan Pfad waren jedenfalls schön trocken.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## sipaq (9. März 2012)

Ich werde mit der Bergziege am Sonntag Mittag wohl wieder durch den Taunus touren. Geplant ist eine Tour mit ca. 800-900hm ab Hohemark in lockerem Tempo. Die  Saison ist schließlich noch jung. Wer Lust hat, soll sich einfach hier melden.


----------



## Bergziege. (10. März 2012)

Bin außerdem am Montag und Dienstag mit Tagesfreizeit gesegnet.

Werde an beiden Tagen zum Formaufbau im Taunus unterwegs sein.

Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen. Bitte hier melden.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## sipaq (11. März 2012)

Hey Bergziege, wünsche Dir, dass Du noch Mitfahrer findest.

Schön war unsere Tour heute auf jeden Fall. Bin am Ende noch über den Hünerberg und dort leider von einem freilaufenden Hund "angefallen" worden. Nicht schön! 

Ich melde mich wegen Ausfahrt am kommenden Wochenende dann bei Dir.


----------



## Bergziege. (12. März 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hey Bergziege, wünsche Dir, dass Du noch Mitfahrer findest.
> 
> Schön war unsere Tour heute auf jeden Fall. Bin am Ende noch über den Hünerberg und dort leider von einem freilaufenden Hund "angefallen" worden. Nicht schön!
> 
> Ich melde mich wegen Ausfahrt am kommenden Wochenende dann bei Dir.



Du machst Sachen kaum lässt man dich die letzten Meter alleine fahren.
Beim nächsten mal bring ich Dich bis vor die Haustür.


----------



## wartool (12. März 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> ....und dort leider von einem freilaufenden Hund "angefallen" worden. Nicht schön!




und? wie hast du ihn eingelegt, nachdem du sein Herrchen gepfählt hattest? Süß-sauer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (12. März 2012)

Naja, der wollte wahrscheinlich echt nur "spielen". Hab Ihm ein Foto von der Speisekarte meines Stamm-Chinesen gezeigt. Da hat er den Schwanz eingezogen und ist abgedüst


----------



## DerTitan (12. März 2012)

Hat jemand am Wochenende eine Kalkdusche abbekommen ? Ich hatte kurz überlegt ob ich die Sperrungen ignoriere .... aber ich war zu brav


----------



## coyote471 (13. März 2012)

Hallo Euch alle!
Fährt jemand am kommenden Wochenende? ich war laaaange nicht mehr mit dabei und ich vermisse es sehr. Die Saison startet bald oder ist schon für Einige (Sipag!) gestartet und ich will auch mitfahren! 
Na, mal sehen, was in den nächsten Tagen auf das Forum gibt!
Bonne journée !


----------



## sipaq (13. März 2012)

DerTitan schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Wochenende eine Kalkdusche abbekommen ? Ich hatte kurz überlegt ob ich die Sperrungen ignoriere .... aber ich war zu brav


Ich habs auch (unwissentlich) umfahren, als ich zum Hünerberg bin. Die Antwort ist also: Nein 


coyote471 schrieb:


> Hallo Euch alle!
> Fährt jemand am kommenden Wochenende? ich war laaaange nicht mehr mit dabei und ich vermisse es sehr. Die Saison startet bald oder ist schon für Einige (Sipaq!) gestartet und ich will auch mitfahren!
> Na, mal sehen, was in den nächsten Tagen auf das Forum gibt!
> Bonne journée !


Hey Coyote,
schick mir doch mal per PN Deine Handy-Nr. Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass Bergziege und ich am WE fahren. Ich plane aktuell mit Samstag vormittag.


----------



## karsten13 (13. März 2012)

Morgen, Mittwoch, 18:00 Hohemark.

Wer fährt mit?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rampe (13. März 2012)

Ich leider nicht, habe die Rüsselseuche.
Lasst den Karsten nicht allein, der darf sonst nicht!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (13. März 2012)

Rampe schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht, habe die Rüsselseuche.
> Lasst den Karsten nicht allein, der darf sonst nicht!



Huch! Gute Besserung!

Wenn sich jemand für Donnerstag statt Mittwoch findet: Das ginge bei mir auch.

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Ich darf schon alleine fahren, ich will aber nicht auf einem Taunustrail verrecken, nur weil ich alleine unterwegs bin und mich niemand findet ...


----------



## bonusheft (13. März 2012)

Von mir auch ein dreifaches Huch! Ähhmm, ich meinte, gute Besserung.

Bei mir geht es leider auch nicht, so wie es aussieht erst wieder am Wochenende.


----------



## wartool (14. März 2012)

@Karsten..

bin heute noch auf nem doofen Seminar.. rufe dich später mal an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (15. März 2012)

Ich wollte am Wochenende das schöne Wetter wieder ausnutzen, vorzugsweise am Samstag so ab 10 Uhr (Treffpunkt Hohemark). Begeistert sich außer mir noch irgendjemand dafür? Fahren wollte ich ca. 3,5 Stunden. Das dürfte für ca. 35km - 40km und ca. 1000hm - 1200hm reichen.


----------



## Marko S (15. März 2012)

Rampe schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht, habe die Rüsselseuche.
> Lasst den Karsten nicht allein, der darf sonst nicht!
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



He Stefan

bei dem Wetter ist die Rüsselseuch sicher schnell verschwunden und dann ist Frühjahr angesagt.

sipaq 
am Sonntag ist auch noch die DIMB Tour, geleitet von Chris und Patrick
die beiden sollten dir ja auch noch bekannt sein.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## bonusheft (15. März 2012)

Zur Info: die Tour wurde auf Samstag vorgezogen. Da bleibt's von oben trocken


----------



## Bergziege. (16. März 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Wochenende das schöne Wetter wieder ausnutzen, vorzugsweise am Samstag so ab 10 Uhr (Treffpunkt Hohemark). Begeistert sich außer mir noch irgendjemand dafür? Fahren wollte ich ca. 3,5 Stunden. Das dürfte für ca. 35km - 40km und ca. 1000hm - 1200hm reichen.


Bis morgen 10 Uhr. Sonnencrem nicht vergessen.


----------



## sipaq (16. März 2012)

Marko S schrieb:


> sipaq
> am Sonntag ist auch noch die DIMB Tour, geleitet von Chris und Patrick
> die beiden sollten dir ja auch noch bekannt sein.


Klar kenn ich die, aber das ist mir zu spät. Ich will schon früher los.


----------



## sipaq (16. März 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Wochenende das schöne Wetter wieder ausnutzen, vorzugsweise am Samstag so ab 10 Uhr (Treffpunkt Hohemark). Begeistert sich außer mir noch irgendjemand dafür? Fahren wollte ich ca. 3,5 Stunden. Das dürfte für ca. 35km - 40km und ca. 1000hm - 1200hm reichen.


Habs jetzt auch im LMB stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (16. März 2012)

Bin heute morgen spontan los gefahren...ach war das schön  Der böse Bogenschützentrail hat mir aber zwei Speichen zerschossen...warum fliegen mir immer dicke Äste in mein Hinterrad


----------



## sipaq (17. März 2012)

DBate, Bergziege und ich haben heute einen TTTT (Taunus Trail Traum Tag) genossen und dabei den Alden, den kl. Feldi, den Weilsberg und noch ein paar andere Gipfel besucht.

Es war genial und am Ende sind ca. 1200hm rausgekommen. Passt für den Saisonanfang


----------



## DerTitan (18. März 2012)

Wo ist denn der Weilsberg ?


----------



## sipaq (18. März 2012)

Wenn Du vom Roten Kreuz in Richtung Zacken fährst, musst Du Dich stattdessen halbrechts halten. Ist immerhin der vierthöchste Taunus-Gipfel. Gibt da auch einen netten Trail runter


----------



## sipaq (22. März 2012)

Wie sieht es denn am Samstag mit einer netten Tour aus? Das Wetter soll ja wieder passen und dank des aktuell sxhon guten Wetters duerften die Trails schön griffig sein.

Wer hat denn Lust am Samstag ab ca. 10 Uhr mitzukommen?


----------



## Bergziege. (22. März 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Samstag mit einer netten Tour aus? Das Wetter soll ja wieder passen und dank des aktuell sxhon guten Wetters duerften die Trails schön griffig sein.
> 
> Wer hat denn Lust am Samstag ab ca. 10 Uhr mitzukommen?



ich ich ich ich ich.


----------



## erbchen (22. März 2012)

Moin,

wer hat morgen Freitag Lust auf ne Runde von 18 Uhr bis 21 od 22 Uhr?

Wäre super wenn sich jemand findet! 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## DBate (23. März 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Samstag mit einer netten Tour aus? Das Wetter soll ja wieder passen und dank des aktuell sxhon guten Wetters duerften die Trails schön griffig sein.
> 
> Wer hat denn Lust am Samstag ab ca. 10 Uhr mitzukommen?



Lust ja, nur bin ich am Samstag leider in Japan. Sonntag die Woche drauf wäre ich wieder im Lande und für 'ne Tour zu haben (nur um's jetzt schon anzukündigen) ;-).

Gruss aus Krasnoyarsk,
DBate
(wo sich der Frühling bereits lautstark ankündigt: Bei Temperaturen um -5 Grad und nur noch leichtem Schneefall ;-))


----------



## Kokomikou (23. März 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Samstag mit einer netten Tour aus? Das Wetter soll ja wieder passen und dank des aktuell sxhon guten Wetters duerften die Trails schön griffig sein.
> 
> Wer hat denn Lust am Samstag ab ca. 10 Uhr mitzukommen?


 

Ich würd mich anschliessen


----------



## sipaq (25. März 2012)

So, geile Tour gestern. Auf trockenen Trails sind wir rüber zum Winterstein um den Massen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Zurück ging es dann über die Kapersburg (danke Bergziege. für die Trailempfehlung), Saalburg und den Sandplacken. Wir haben dann den Japaner-Trail genommen, den freundliche Waldarbeiter sicher nur zufällig am Ende verbarrikardiert haben.  Alles in allem eine km-lastige Tour bei Traumwetter. Hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (25. März 2012)

Ist jemand am WE zu kurz gekommen und hat morgen Lust zu fahren?

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand findet. 18 -18.15 Uhr HM

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Bergziege. (26. März 2012)

erbchen schrieb:


> Ist jemand am WE zu kurz gekommen und hat morgen Lust zu fahren?
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand findet. 18 -18.15 Uhr HM
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Hallo Daniel,
habs leider eben erst gelesen. habe aber wohl kommenden Montag wieder Zeit. Melde mich noch mal.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## bonusheft (27. März 2012)

Guuten Tach. Wie sieht's denn mit Mittwoch aus?


----------



## Rampe (27. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

Bei mir sieht es leider schlecht aus, bin noch nicht richtig fit und habe auch viel Arbeit am Hals.
Werde wohl frühestens Samstag wieder Biken können, da wird das Wetter ja auch schlechter, passt halt immer.


----------



## h.jay (27. März 2012)

bin diese woche auch nicht dabei ... aber nächste, dann auch früher und länger und auch für einen Tagesausflug zu haben.


----------



## wartool (28. März 2012)

ich werde heute mal rund um die Schaumburg die Trails antesten..

Euch viel Spaß im taunus.. da bin ich morgen erst wieder unterwegs ;-)


----------



## Marko S (28. März 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> ich werde heute mal rund um die Schaumburg die Trails antesten..
> 
> Euch viel Spaß im taunus.. da bin ich morgen erst wieder unterwegs ;-)



Wo ist das denn in Niedersachsen?
Schaumburg sagt mir hier im Taunus nichts.
Bin auch für heute raus, hatte mich eigentlich schon auf die Trails und das schöne Wetter gefreut. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## wartool (28. März 2012)

die Schaumburg bei Balduinstein bei Limburg war es... recht schön dort... das Torque ist am Lahnradweg bissl überdimensioniert gewesen.. aber an den Hängen links und recht, besondrs rund um die Burg geht was.. einige Spitzkehren, steile Treppen usw.. ganz nett.. aber sacksteil hochzus.. und runterzus ein kurzes Vergnügen.. war aber ein netter Blick über den Tellerrand.


----------



## MAB-Maik (28. März 2012)

Ein klasse Tag Heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (29. März 2012)

Ich war gestern 18 Uhr da... nur leider keiner der mir bekannten... .Doofen, wo ich seit langer Zeit mal wieder konnte...

Heute Abend hätte ich wieder Zeit, Freiwillige vor!

Gruss D


----------



## wartool (29. März 2012)

hey erbchen.. ich bin zwar total im arsch.. will aber den letzten trockenen tag noch für ne kurze kleine runde nutzen...  werde so gegen ca 17:00 oder 17:15 starten... ruf einfach mal an, wenn du im taunus sein solltest.. evtl treffen wir uns auf ne gemeinsame abfahrt oder so.


----------



## erbchen (29. März 2012)

Ich hab deine Nr nicht mehr... ich könnte aber 17.40 an der Hm sein. Meine Nr sende ich dir per PM


----------



## Asrael (29. März 2012)

Ich werd wohl auch gegen 1800 zu ner kleinen runde ab Hohemark starten. Wer Bock hat darf sich gerne anschließen, ich bin der Dicke mit dem roten Enduro


----------



## wartool (29. März 2012)

verdammt Erbchen... zu spät gelesen.. bin schon wieder daheim.. bin noch den Kollegen Wahltho begegnet.. das wars...  dachte du hättest meine Nummer noch.


----------



## Chris360 (1. April 2012)

Schauts mal raus, tolles Wetter, bissl kalter als die Tage vorher, aber durfte doch passn oder?
Irgendwelche Racer heute im Taunus unterwegs ?

Gruss
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (2. April 2012)

ich behaupte einfach mal, dass hier im Fred keine Racer unterwegs sind ;-)


----------



## Chris360 (2. April 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> ich behaupte einfach mal, dass hier im Fred keine Racer unterwegs sind ;-)



na das gezeigte simplon oben schaut aber schon weng nach racer aus, meinscht net?


----------



## wartool (2. April 2012)

und eben der hat sich auch noch nie bei den Leuten hier blicken lassen.. oder evtl vor meiner Zeit ;-)
Aber nur zu... vielleicht findet sich ja einer 
Der Kollege oben auf dem Bild ist wohl auch nicht wirklich hier im Taunus daheim... man achte auf den Wohnart... der hat sich nur verlaufen *gg*


----------



## Marko S (2. April 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> und eben der hat sich auch noch nie bei den Leuten hier blicken lassen.. oder evtl vor meiner Zeit ;-)
> Aber nur zu... vielleicht findet sich ja einer
> Der Kollege oben auf dem Bild ist wohl auch nicht wirklich hier im Taunus daheim... man achte auf den Wohnart... der hat sich nur verlaufen *gg*



He wartool nicht so schnell manchmal bin ich doch auch ein Racer, von wegen Scapin und so. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## h.jay (3. April 2012)

ach marko ... da arbeiten wir doch schon dran... das ändert sich auch noch.


----------



## wartool (3. April 2012)

hrrhrr.. spätestens wenn er die nicht versenkbare Stütze gegen eine Reverb am Leichtbaurenner tauscht...  war unsere Bekehrung erfolgreich ;-P


----------



## Marko S (3. April 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> hrrhrr.. spätestens wenn er die nicht versenkbare Stütze gegen eine Reverb am Leichtbaurenner tauscht...  war unsere Bekehrung erfolgreich ;-P



Na da könnt ihr warten bis ihr schwarz werdet, dass Scapin bleibt wie es ist.
Beim BMC ist das schon was anderes.


----------



## Bergziege. (3. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich an Ostern keine Eier mehr suchen muss, will ich ein wenig biken.
Freue mich über Mitfahrer bitte hier melden.
Ob Racer oder Trail Biker fahre beides gerne so bis Level 2

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Rampe (3. April 2012)

Wer Morgen Lust hat auf einen halben NightRide, bitte um 18:00 an der Hohemark einfinden, Wetter ist zwar nicht so toll angesagt aber schütten soll es wohl nicht.
Tempo wird eher moderat (zumindestens bergauf), habe gerade eine heftige Grippe hinter mir.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## TRB (4. April 2012)

Jochen, wie wäre es denn mit einer karfreitagstour für saisoneinsteiger? 
danach auch dann gerne wieder öfters!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (5. April 2012)

TRB schrieb:


> Jochen, wie wäre es denn mit einer karfreitagstour für saisoneinsteiger?
> danach auch dann gerne wieder öfters!



Schön von Dir zu hören.
Habe bereits mit Sipaq den Termin für Freitag 11 Uhr HM festgelegt.
Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere dazu.

Bis morgen

Jochen


----------



## goncha (5. April 2012)

am Karfreitag soll doch nicht getanzt werden, 
  wie ist es dann mit dem Biken
  Spaß macht doch beides, für den ein oder anderen.


Ich werde mich sicherlich nicht von einer Tour abhalten...


----------



## Marko S (6. April 2012)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Schön von Dir zu hören.
> Habe bereits mit Sipaq den Termin für Freitag 11 Uhr HM festgelegt.
> Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere dazu.
> 
> ...



hallo Jochen

sehe zu das ich auch um 11:00 Uhr an der HM bin, bis gleich.

Marko


----------



## sipaq (6. April 2012)

Schön, dass insgesamt heute vier Leute zusammengekommen sind. Leider war das Wetter nicht ganz so warm wie vorhergesagt, aber immerhin kam am späten Nachmittag doch noch die Sonne raus. Danke an Marko S fürs guiden und für das zeigen einiger neuer Trails. Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Marko S (7. April 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Schön, dass insgesamt heute vier Leute zusammengekommen sind. Leider war das Wetter nicht ganz so warm wie vorhergesagt, aber immerhin kam am späten Nachmittag doch noch die Sonne raus. Danke an Marko S fürs guiden und für das zeigen einiger neuer Trails. Hat Spaß gemacht!



Kein Thema hast mir doch auch was Neues gezeigt.
Bin Morgen auch wieder ab 13:30/14:00 Uhr im Taunus unterwegs, wenn einer mit will hier melden.
Ist aber alles unter Vorbehalt, habe Bereitschaft könnte also sein das ich bei der Tour plötzlich weg muss. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## TRB (8. April 2012)

Mensch Marko, den ganzen Tag musste ich heute an die wahrscheinlich traumhaften Bedingungen im Taunus denken. Ich wäre heute gerne ne Runde mit gekurbelt. 
Ich plane nächsten Freitag ab 16 Uhr ne kleine Runde und Sonntag früh was größeres.


----------



## Marko S (8. April 2012)

TRB schrieb:


> Mensch Marko, den ganzen Tag musste ich heute an die wahrscheinlich traumhaften Bedingungen im Taunus denken. Ich wäre heute gerne ne Runde mit gekurbelt.
> Ich plane nächsten Freitag ab 16 Uhr ne kleine Runde und Sonntag früh was größeres.



Na ja kalt war es schon aber bei dem Wetter hält es mich nicht in der Bude zumal die Aussichten für Morgen ja nicht so gut sind.
War heute übrigens ziemlich wenig los im Taunus, kaum Biker unterwegs und Wanderer habe ich auch nicht so viele gesehen.
Nur Rampe ist mir über den Weg gefahren, He sipaq die Rampe hat deinen Trail auch schon entdeckt und heute gleich getestet. 
Nächstes Wochenende bin ich wie gesagt in Thüringen unterwegs mit mir kannst du also nicht rechen,
Mittwoch vielleicht aber das kann ich noch nicht genau sagen.

Gruß an alle die nicht fahren dürfen  

 

Marko


----------



## sipaq (9. April 2012)

Marko S schrieb:


> Nur Rampe ist mir über den Weg gefahren, He sipaq die Rampe hat deinen Trail auch schon entdeckt und heute gleich getestet.


Cool


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hab schon im Freireiter-Thread gepostet, sorry.
Bin am kommenden WE mal wieder bei meiner Freundin in FFM und plane diesmal eventl. mein Bike mitzunehmen. Wäre klasse, wenn wir uns am Samstag bei jemandem von Euch einklinken könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (11. April 2012)

Servus Ferkel,

die meisten Leute hier im Fred sind eher AM und Enduromässig unterwegs... nur so zur Info...

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich am WE fahren werde.. kann nur jetzt noch nicht sagen wann - evtl findet sich ja jemand, der schon eine feste Zusage machen kann.

Greetz
Chris


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. April 2012)

Na Enduro würde doch prima passen. Gehören eigentlich nicht zur Schiebefraktion und treten sonst unsere Berge hoch, aber nur, um die Abfahrt zu geniessen 
Bei uns ginge allerdings nur Samstag.


----------



## wartool (11. April 2012)

hmm.. ok.. muss ich gucken, ob ich da was auf die Reihe bekomme...

Sollte es bei mir nix werden kann ich Dir empfehlen dich an der "Hehen Mark" das ist in Oberursel einzufinden. Das ist der startpunkt für die Mehrheit der biker.. dort findet man IMMER jemanden zum fahren 

Das ist die Endhaltestelle der U3, falls Du mit den öffentlichen anreisen willst...


----------



## Rampe (11. April 2012)

Für kurzentschlossene:

Werde um 18:00 an der Hohemark sein, wer Lust hat schließt sich an.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## TRB (14. April 2012)

anstrengend wars gestern. war zwar nur einmal hoch und wieder runter, gefühlt war es für mich aber min schwerster anstieg hoch zum altkönig...mal schauen wie es morgen so klappt.


----------



## sipaq (16. April 2012)

TRB schrieb:


> anstrengend wars gestern. war zwar nur einmal hoch und wieder runter, gefühlt war es für mich aber min schwerster anstieg hoch zum altkönig...mal schauen wie es morgen so klappt.


Was war denn los? Nicht gut drauf oder am Westhang hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (16. April 2012)

Naja, Freitag war meine zweite tour und die haben teilweise die Wege neu gemacht mit kieselstein. der war nass und schwer zu treten. zumal ich über dein maßbornweg auf den altkönig hoch bin und der was den steigungsgrad angeht ja auch nicht so ohne ist. gestern liefs aber schon wesentlich besser


----------



## karsten13 (18. April 2012)

Fast vergessen: Heute 18:00 Hohemark AWB-Ausfahrt, Nightride kann man es ja nicht mehr nennen ...

Aber: Nur wenn es von oben trocken ist. Rampe und ghost48 haben praktisch schon zugesagt, weitere Mitfahrer willkommen ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (18. April 2012)

Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei.


----------



## sipaq (18. April 2012)

Bitte mal rüber in den "DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus informiert" Thread schauen. Es geht (negativ) ab in Sachen Taunus. Engagiert Euch!


----------



## sipaq (27. April 2012)

Am Sonntag fahr ich bei der DIMB-Tour mit, würde aber gerne auch am Montag nochmal biken. Hat irgendjemand da frei und Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## sipaq (30. April 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Am Sonntag fahr ich bei der DIMB-Tour mit, würde aber gerne auch am Montag nochmal biken. Hat irgendjemand da frei und Lust mitzukommen?


Dank kurzfristigem Zahnarzt-Termin wird das mit der Tour heute nix, aber mal einen andere Frage:

Hat einer von Euch zufällig passendes Werkzeug an der Hand um mir beim Einbau von dem hier (bzw. dem hier) zu helfen? Eine Aufwandsentschädigung ist natürlich auf jeden Fall drin.


----------



## Marko S (30. April 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch zufällig passendes Werkzeug an der Hand um mir beim Einbau von dem hier (bzw. dem hier) zu helfen? Eine Aufwandsentschädigung ist natürlich auf jeden Fall drin.



Ach ist er doch so def.
 Der letzte Steuersatz den ich bei einem Scott erneuert habe war ohne Werkzeug gut machbar, da war das Einpresswerkzeug völlig überflüssig.
Meins liegt aber bei meinem Bruder in Thüringen.
Würde es einfach mal so versuchen mit Schraubendreher und Gummihammer, wenn die Lagerschalen leicht kommen hast du auch kein Problem beim einsetzen.


----------



## Speedskater (1. Mai 2012)

Gewindestange,  2 Muttern und große Unterlegscheiben sollte auch funzen.


----------



## wartool (1. Mai 2012)

Gewindestangen und Karosseriescheiben nehme ich auch immer.. kannst Du heute Abend abholen, wenn Du willst.. ok komm mit dem Rahmen vorbei.

Bin noch bis ca 18 Uhr auf der Arbeit.. danach kannst Du gerne anrufen und wir machen was aus.


----------



## sipaq (2. Mai 2012)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ach ist er doch so def.


Es geht, das Bike ist definitiv noch fahrbar, wie Du ja am Sonntag sehen konntest, aber die Steifigkeit und die Lenkstabilität ist nicht mehr die allerbeste. Und ich würds halt gern fixen, bevor es in 2,5 Wochen am Lago richtig rund geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (4. Mai 2012)

Hi Sipaq

Je nachdem wo Du in Mainhatten unterwegs bist, kann ich Dir auch mein Werkzeug anbieten. Ist in Sachsenhausen stationiert...

Gruß Joe


----------



## sipaq (25. Mai 2012)

Wer hat denn am Sonntag und/oder Montag Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## DBate (25. Mai 2012)

Icke!


----------



## Hornisborn (25. Mai 2012)

Guude, ich meld mich auch wieder seit langem und hätte lust mal wieder ne Runde mit euch zu drehen. Wahrscheinlich kenn ich nur noch den Sipaq?

Wann fahrt ihr denn am Montag? Bei mir würde es nur bis 13:00 Uhr gehen.


----------



## sipaq (26. Mai 2012)

Ok, wie wäre es denn am Sonntag um 12.30 Uhr und am Montag früh um 9.30 Uhr jeweils ab Hohemark? Fahrzeit jeweils 3,5 - 4,5 Stunden mit entsprechenden hm und Trailanteil. Guiden kann gerne ich, aber gerne auch jemand anderes.

Verbindliche Meldungen bitte hier oder per PN.


----------



## Bergziege. (26. Mai 2012)

Hi Sipaq,

habe ein Aua an der rechten Hand und kann deshalb den Lenker nicht richtig umfassen. 

Ich denke ich kann Dich aber bergauf etwas begleiten und bergab nehme ich die Forstautobahn.

Am Sonntag muß ich um 15:30 in Kalbach sein.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## DBate (26. Mai 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ok, wie wäre es denn am Sonntag um 12.30 Uhr und am Montag früh um 9.30 Uhr jeweils ab Hohemark?



Sonntag 1230 bin ich dabei.

Bis denne.


----------



## sipaq (27. Mai 2012)

Abseits der Massen sind wir heute zum Winterstein gekurbelt. Zurück dann über Saalburg, Rosskopf, Herzberg und blauer Punkt. Dort hat mich dann ein Ast durch den Helm am Kopf verletzt. Geht aber (nochmal danke an dbate fürs Pflaster).

Morgen bin ich aber raus. Meine Frau will mit mir touren...


----------



## Hornisborn (27. Mai 2012)

Ok, dann vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (23. Juni 2012)

So damit AWB nicht ganz untergeht, ich starte morgen um 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz vom Waldfriedhof Kirdorf (Bad Homburg Friedberger Str. 70) mit einem Kumpel.
Wenn sich jemand dranhängen möchte hier melden, wir werden bis max. 13:00 Uhr unterwegs sein.
Vom Tempo wird es auch eher moderat, Trails bis Max S2.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Bergziege. (6. Juli 2012)

Was geht am week end?


----------



## wartool (6. Juli 2012)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Was geht am week end?



gute Frage...
sollte jemand Lust und Zeit haben am Sonntag mit nach Stromberg zu fahren... MEELDEEEEEN


----------



## Sismile (6. Juli 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> gute Frage...
> sollte jemand Lust und Zeit haben am Sonntag mit nach Stromberg zu fahren... MEELDEEEEEN


Wo/was ist denn Stromberg? Besuche übers WE meine Eltern in Dietzenbach.Wuerd mich freun wenn ih irgendwo in der Nähe mal mitfahren kann...Kondition Mittel,Spass hoch ;-))


----------



## Asrael (6. Juli 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> gute Frage...
> sollte jemand Lust und Zeit haben am Sonntag mit nach Stromberg zu fahren... MEELDEEEEEN



Sonntag soll's schiffen in Stromberg.
 Ich wollt nächsten Samstag ma wieder hin, könnte mich aber auch evtl. vielleicht zu diesem Samstag überreden lassen.

Tante Edit: wenn nich is hier Samstag Taunusaction angesagt


----------



## wartool (6. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wirs morgen leider nix.. ich muss unmengen Bier trinken und Fleisch essen ;-P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (7. Juli 2012)

Ei wie gesagt ich bin nächsten Samstag und/oder Sonntag in Stromberg. Da könnte man sich evtl. mal verabreden.

Heute starte ich um 12 mit nem Kollegen sehr gemütlich ab Hohemark wahrscheinlich Richtung Sandplacken und dann entweder übern großen zum Altkönig oder übern Herzberg und Marmorstein runter.

Wer Lust hat kann Sich gern dran hängen.
Konditionell wird's sehr einfach fahrtechnisch wäre ein wenig singletrail Erfahrung nicht schlecht, aber zur Not kann man auch mal absteigen.


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juli 2012)

Mensch, hier ist ja fast gar nix mehr los!!! 

Jedenfalls, ich war nicht dann mal weg, ich war auch nicht auf'm Sonnendeck, ebenso wenig habe ich ein anderes Hobby entdeckt. Ich war einfach mit anderen Aufgaben beschäftigt... eine davon war z. B. meine Mandeln los zu werden  Jetzt sind seit dem  ein paar Wochen vergangen, ich fühle mich gut und ich denke, ich werde mich in absehbarer Zukunft wieder in den Taunus trauen. Das wird natürlich alles seeeeeehr gemütlich werden, ich freue mich trotzdem. Ziel ist es jedenfalls dieses Jahr noch den Fuxi/Feldi mitzunehmen. Mal schauen wann...





Anbei noch ein Foto, Titel: "Neue Ziele". Und wie immer heisst es von meiner Seite...

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

Everstyle


----------



## Bergziege. (9. Juli 2012)

Mensch und wir dachten schon.......
Jedenfalls schön von Dir zu lesen Everstyle

Gruß Jochen


----------



## sipaq (10. Juli 2012)

Hey Everstyle, welcome back!


----------



## DerTitan (14. Juli 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Mensch, hier ist ja fast gar nix mehr los!!!
> 
> Jedenfalls, ich war nicht dann mal weg, ich war auch nicht auf'm Sonnendeck, ebenso wenig habe ich ein anderes Hobby entdeckt. Ich war einfach mit anderen Aufgaben beschäftigt... eine davon war z. B. meine Mandeln los zu werden  Jetzt sind seit dem  ein paar Wochen vergangen, ich fühle mich gut und ich denke, ich werde mich in absehbarer Zukunft wieder in den Taunus trauen. Das wird natürlich alles seeeeeehr gemütlich werden, ich freue mich trotzdem. Ziel ist es jedenfalls dieses Jahr noch den Fuxi/Feldi mitzunehmen. Mal schauen wann...
> 
> ...



Ist das rote Fänchen etwa ein Kinderanhänger fürs Bike ? Wenn ja GLÜCKWUNSCH" und willkommen im Club


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juli 2012)

Aber hallo ist das ein Wimpel. Everest fährt jetzt wohl Liegerad  Glückwunsch, das erklärt wohl einen Teil der längeren Pause


----------



## Everstyle (15. Juli 2012)

Ehmmm... das ist eine schwere Pixelstörung in der Kamera meines neuen "Schlaufons" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Heute war ich im Taunus. Muss sagen, es hat sich in den letzten 8  Monaten nix gravierendes geändert. Der Anstieg zum Feldi ist für  unkonditionierte immer noch anstrengend, der Ausblick ist immer noch  schön, und die Abfahrt immer noch Adrenalin  fördernd. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass ist die Tatsache, dass die  Wege teilweise extrem ausgewaschen sind; Home Trail sieht extrem befahren aus. Ich glaube, an der Erosion sind wir nicht ganz  unschuldig...
​ Jedenfalls brauche ich von euch nen Tipp, was ich alles an Werkzeug für den Wechsel der alten LX-Scheibe an meinem Scale benötige. Möchte eine neue Bremsanlage + Schalthebel installieren. Die DualControl-Dinger haben ausgedient...

Gruß

Everstyle​


----------



## TRB (15. Juli 2012)

auch ich melde ich mal wieder nach meinem 3 wöchigen USA-Aufenthalt hier zu Wort und frage nach moderaten und konditionsaufarbeitenden Mitfahrgelegenheiten an. Ich werde die Woche über soweit es das Wetter zulässt und ich pünktlich von der Arbeit abhauen kann ab 18 Uhr ne Runde an der Hohemark drehen um langsam wieder in die Gänge zu kommen. An Wochenenden möchte/würde ich gerne Sonntags ne etwas längere Tour planen.


----------



## Everstyle (22. Juli 2012)

Puhhh... wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die Frage so schwer ist, dann hätte ich sie gleich im Technik-Forum gestellt  Jedenfalls jetzt ist alles klar... Shimano Kassettenabzieher + 24er Ringschlüssel und die Bremsscheiben sind ab. Allerdings brauche ich jetzt auch noch einen Adapter, damit ich den Bremssattel an die Gabel anbringen kann... Man-o-man... ich wollte doch nur Bremsen wechseln...


----------



## karsten13 (22. Juli 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Puhhh... wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die Frage so schwer ist, dann hätte ich sie gleich im Technik-Forum gestellt  Jedenfalls jetzt ist alles klar... Shimano Kassettenabzieher + 24er Ringschlüssel und die Bremsscheiben sind ab. Allerdings brauche ich jetzt auch noch einen Adapter, damit ich den Bremssattel an die Gabel anbringen kann... Man-o-man... ich wollte doch nur Bremsen wechseln...



na geht doch 

Im Ernst: Hier werden bestimmt gerne Tipps gegeben, nur sollte dann die Frage auch konkreter und - noch besser - vielleicht mit Bild gestellt werden. Schaue jedenfalls nicht noch nach, wie die LX-Bremsscheibe an einem Scalpel Baujahr xy aussehen könnte 

Adapter könnte hier noch rumfliegen, nur da gibt es auch viele 

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Falls Du uns mit dem Wimpel-Suchbild wirklich sagen wolltest, dass Du Vater geworden bist, dann auch noch Glückwunsch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Karsten,

die Frage war zunächst wirklich ernst gemeint. Doch als ich dann im Laden stand und der Verkäufer micht  angeschaut hat, wurde mir auch klar, dass es wohl eine ziemliche noob Frage gewesen ist. So wie ich es jetzt verstanden habe, werden Shimano Bremsscheiben sehr häufig mit dem Centerlock-System befestigt --> Shimano Kassettenabzieher usw. Deshalb auch mein (selbst)ironischer Kommentar von gestern. Die Sache mit dem Adapter hätte mir auch schon voher klar sein können, denn wo zuvor eine 160er dran war, da wird wohl schwer eine 180er ohne Adapter passen können; Gleichwohl habe ich bei dem Set erwartet, dass ein entsprechender Adapter gleich dabei ist, was natürlich nicht der Fall war. Yoda würde sagen: viel lernen, du noch musst 

Ich wundere mich nur, dass bisher keiner von Euch den Feldbergturm in der Mitte des Bildes erkannt hat...

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. Dir und auch allen anderen vielen Dank für die Wünsche!


----------



## DBate (23. Juli 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich nur, dass bisher keiner von Euch den Feldbergturm in der Mitte des Bildes erkannt hat...



Jetzt, wo ich den Bildschirm meines Laptops unter mein Elektronenrastermikroskop gelegt habe, konnte ich den Turm auch erkennen . Da war das Anschauen heute mittag doch deutlich leichter, als ich davor stand.

Sag' an, wenn Deine Bremsen fit sind - bin noch bis Freitag hier.

Gruss,
DBate


----------



## Marko S (23. Juli 2012)

He hier ist ja wieder richtig was los und lang vermisste melden sich. 
Wenn ich am Mittwoch die Gabel wieder zusammen habe bin ich bestimmt um 18:00 an der Hohemark.
Schauen wir mal wer dann so alles vor Ort ist.

Schöne Grüße
Marko


----------



## Everstyle (24. Juli 2012)

Mittwoch bin ich definitiv nicht dabei, da habe ich schon leider etwas anderes und wichtiges vor. Beabsichtige aber in absehbarer Zukunft mit einer etwas höheren Regelmässigkeit als jetzt diesen Termin wahr zu nehmen. Ich muss aber wie gesagt erst langsam wieder rein kommen, 8 Monate Pause gehen nicht spurlos vorbei...

Die Bremsen werden an meinem alten Bike ausgetauscht, es muss für den Anhänger fit gemacht werden, das Fully ist i. O. Aber ich werde diese Woche keine Zeit haben, leider. Heute fahre ich noch gleich nach der Arbeit nach Kronberg, dann kurzen Abstecher in den Wald und zurück nach Hause, das wars...

Gruß

E.


----------



## stahlbrett (25. Juli 2012)

Servus,

ich wäre auch für eine Ausfahrt am Mittwochabend zu haben. Gibt es schon eine Idee über Länge und Höhenmeter o.ä.? 

Besten Gruß


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Juli 2012)

Bin heute Abend auch dabei.
Je nach Konditionsgefälle biete ich auch eine Gruppe für die bergauf nicht ganz so schnellen an. Das kann man aber spontan entscheiden, wenn das Gefälle erst sichtbar wird


----------



## stahlbrett (25. Juli 2012)

Ich muss absagen, habe mir heute morgen mal den Stromberg-Flowtrail angeschaut...

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Marko S (26. Juli 2012)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Bin heute Abend auch dabei.
> Je nach KonditionsgefÃ¤lle biete ich auch eine Gruppe fÃ¼r die bergauf nicht ganz so schnellen an. Das kann man aber spontan entscheiden, wenn das GefÃ¤lle erst sichtbar wird



 hat sich doch garnichts geÃ¤ndert.


Karsten wie du bereits gestern zu mir sagtest â Na hoffentlich kommt die Fox wieder funktionstÃ¼chtig zurÃ¼ck und das TALAS ist wieder o.K.â
Das Nadellager war gebrochen und wurde ersetzt so die Aussage vom Mechaniker, dass war dann aber noch nicht alles.
Leider waren deine BefÃ¼rchtungen auch bei mir zutreffend.
Die Gabel konnte ich nach 300 Meter Probefahrt gleich wieder abgeben.
Fahre ich doch weiter Scapin, ist ja auch nicht die schlechteste Option 
Ihr seid hoffentlich gut die letzte Abfahrt runtergekommen.

GruÃ
Marko


----------



## bonusheft (26. Juli 2012)

Dann war das ja nur 'ne kurze Freude über den schnellen Service und der Betrieb in Rodalben wird mal wieder seinem Ruf gerecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Juli 2012)

@Marko: Was meinstn damit? 
Wo und wann seid ihr eigentlich gestartet? Ich stand pünktlich mit dem Kollegen um 18:00 Uhr an der Hohemark. Auf dem Schulparkplatz? Wir haben jedenfalls niemanden gesehen und sind viertel nach dann zu zweit los.

Was Fox angeht: Hab ich berufsbedingt die letzten Monate etliche Male so erlebt :/ Ich hab letztens sogar erleben dürfen wie eine Fox bereits *aus dem Karton* nicht funktionstüchtig vom Service zurückkam. Laut beigelegtem Wisch war natürlich alles prima. Und das für dreistellige Servicekosten... uiuiui.


----------



## TRB (27. Juli 2012)

So, das Trek ist fast so gut wie verkauft. Ich sondiere gerade den Markt ein wenig in der All Mountain Klasse und bin jetzt noch etwas hin- und hergerissen zwischen Ghost AMR Plus 7500 und Bergamont Threesome 9.2. Das Ghost kostet 2799 und das Bergamont 2999. Könnte sich einer der Fachmänner hier mal kurz beide 2012er Modelle anschauen ob sich die  200 Aufpreis lohnen. Wäre euch sehr verbunden, danke schön.


----------



## sipaq (27. Juli 2012)

Wieso verkaufste denn das Trek? War doch ein schönes Bike!
Du kennst doch die Standardantwort: PROBEFAHREN!!!
Ausstattungstechnisch nehmen sich beide nix. Das Bergamont ist angeblich etwas leichter, was ich aber angesichts der teilweise verbauten SLX-Teile, der größeren Bremsscheibe vorne (was ich im Übrigen gut finde) nicht so recht glauben kann.
Von der Geometrie her nehmen sich beide recht wenig bis gar nichts, folglich heißt es wieder: PROBEFAHREN!!!


----------



## TRB (27. Juli 2012)

weil mir jemand einen überragenden preis für geboten hat. hab ich Simon, beide. nehmen sich was die Geometrie und das Fahrverhalten angeht nicht viel. jetzt wollte ich hier nochmal den Fachmann befragen. kann ja sein das hier jemand beide Räder mal gefahren ist und mir von einem absolut abrät


----------



## sipaq (27. Juli 2012)

TRB schrieb:


> jetzt wollte ich hier nochmal den Fachmann befragen. kann ja sein das hier jemand beide Räder mal gefahren ist und mir von einem absolut abrät


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. In der Preisklasse bekommst Du heute nur noch sehr gute Räder. Da kann man IMO fast blind kaufen. Und wenn Du beide schon probegefahren bist, machs wie die Mädels: Nimm das mit der schöneren Farbe


----------



## Kokomikou (27. Juli 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> , machs wie die Mädels: Nimm das mit der schöneren Farbe


 

wenn diese Aussage mal nicht Protest hervorruft......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Juli 2012)

Naja, das Ghost bietet für den Aufpreis ne echte XT-Komplettgruppe, also auch Kassette und Schalthebel, plus die XT-Bremse. Plus verstellbare Sattelstütze.

Die Bremse ist jedenfalls *der Knüller* und macht locker die Hälfte des Aufpreises auf. Ich glaub bei der Elixir 7 macht man aber auch nichts falsch. Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich die Shimano derzeit bevorzugen.
Bei der Sattelstütze ist die Sache klar: Entweder du willst sie oder nicht.
Auf die Gewichtsangaben kannst du pfeiffen. Das das Ghost schwerer ist, ist angesichts der Sattelstütze aber wahrscheinlich. Aber fahrfertig liegen beide Räder zwischen 13-14 kg.Am Ende zählt aber auch dein Händler: Willst du dort öfter was machen lassen? Wie wird im Garantiefall mit dir umgegangen?

Hoffe das hilft? 

Ach ja, finde das Ghost sieht besser aus  und zu schmale Felgen haben sie beide


----------



## sipaq (27. Juli 2012)

Das Ghost ist das um 200â¬ billigere.


----------



## HelixBonus (27. Juli 2012)

Canyon Nerve AM 9.0
XTR, DT Swiss, Reverb, ausgereifter Rahmen und: ab Lager.

Fühle mich immer so als Canyon-Jünger aber im direkten Vergleich...

Mein AM war/ist top!


----------



## HelixBonus (27. Juli 2012)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve AM 9.0
> XTR, DT Swiss, Reverb, ausgereifter Rahmen und: ab Lager.
> 
> Fühle mich immer so als Canyon-Jünger aber im direkten Vergleich...
> ...



Ach so: momentan für 2599 Eur


----------



## Marko S (28. Juli 2012)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Marko: Was meinstn damit?
> Wo und wann seid ihr eigentlich gestartet? Ich stand pünktlich mit dem Kollegen um 18:00 Uhr an der Hohemark. Auf dem Schulparkplatz? Wir haben jedenfalls niemanden gesehen und sind viertel nach dann zu zweit los.



Na das was du dachtest, ne im Ernst wenn du um 18:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Schule gewesen bist hättest du uns eigentlich nicht übersehen können.
Am Urselbach haben wir aber nicht gestanden, auch die Abtrünnigen sammeln sich zurzeit in der Go Crazy Gemeinde, man kennt sich halt.
Ist für neue Mitfahrer natürlich schwierig zuerkennen wer da wo dazugehört, hätte aber für dich nicht das Problem sein sollen.

Das Thema FOX ist natürlich nicht so erfreulich, hier hört man ja von verschiedenen Seiten ähnliches.
Bleibt für mich halt die Möglichkeit TALAS aus der FOX rausschmeißen (Frage wer macht das und was kostet das), oder Gabel verkaufen und was anderes einbauen.
Da ich die Magura Produckte für vernünftig halte werde ich mir vielleicht die THOR 150 genauer anschauen.
Auch die Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium könnte was für mich sein.
Das wir aber erst im Herbst entschieden.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Juli 2012)

Hey, nur die Ruhe  Ich war schon so lang nicht mehr beim AWB, dass ich vom "neuen" Treffpunkt auf dem Schulparkplatz noch gar nichts mitgekriegt habe. Hab mir das aber schon gedacht, als dann plötzlich Myriaden von Bikern von dort aus aufgebrochen sind 

Mit meiner Magura Wotan bin ich bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Die ist nun schon vier Jahre alt, davon drei im Betrieb. Und das mit pneumatischer Absenkung und ohne Auffälligkeiten. Hab die Standrohre auch schon mit diversen Riefen und Kratzern verziert. Mittlerweile habe ich aber gemerkt, dass eine Absenkung überflüssig ist. Ich komme auch überall so hoch und das sogar bequemer. Mag auch Geschmackssache sein, jedenfalls sitze ich bergauf und auch im flachen mit voll ausgefahrener Gabel wesentlich besser. Absenkung ausbauen scheint aber bei dieser Gabel eine etwas größere Operation. Habe mir das aber noch nicht genau angesehen.


----------



## TRB (29. Juli 2012)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Ach so: momentan für 2599 Eur



was ein wirklich verlockender Preis ist, ich mich aber noch ein wenig vor dem "Aufbau" scheue.....ich als aboluter und ultimativer NICHT-Schrauber versage höchst wahrscheinlich schon an dem ankommenden Bikeguard. 

Naja mal schauen. Innerhalb der nächsten 3 Tage soll der Scheck für mein Bike ankommen und dann treffe ich eine endgültige Entscheidung welches Bike ich nehmen werde.


----------



## HelixBonus (29. Juli 2012)

TRB schrieb:


> was ein wirklich verlockender Preis ist, ich mich aber noch ein wenig vor dem "Aufbau" scheue.....ich als aboluter und ultimativer NICHT-Schrauber versage höchst wahrscheinlich schon an dem ankommenden Bikeguard.
> 
> Naja mal schauen. Innerhalb der nächsten 3 Tage soll der Scheck für mein Bike ankommen und dann treffe ich eine endgültige Entscheidung welches Bike ich nehmen werde.



...die knapp 40 Eur für den Versand + Karton in Sprit investieren und nach Koblenz fahren...


----------



## Everstyle (30. Juli 2012)

TRB schrieb:


> ...Ghost AMR Plus 7500 und Bergamont Threesome 9.2...


Hi TRB,

eine blöde Frage, wie kommst du eigentlich auf die Zwei??? Ich habe mir persönlich gesagt, falls ich mal etwas neues testen möchte, dann würde ich gerne ein Specialized (von diversen Leuten gutes gehört) oder Lapierre ([email protected]) oder Rocky Mountain (zwei alte Hasen aus dem Taunus schwören drauf) ausprobieren. Oder anders ausgedrückt: bei den beiden Marken habe ich irgendwie Null Wahrnehmung, außer dem Niedrigpreissegment. Anderseits, ich lese keine Bike-Zeitschriften oder MTB-News... Gleichwohl muss man nicht immer Mainstream sein, verstehe ich auch. Im Übrigen, so viele Spark's sehe ich im Taunus z. B. auch nicht. Und, warum eigentlich jetzt, wo die Saison doch mitten drin ist und nicht am Ende im Herbst? Ich habe alle drei Bikes: Scale, Spark und Cube WLS, jeweils im November gekauft und dabei Minimum 20% Rabat rausgeholt.

Gruß

Evestyle

p. s. am Freitag war es zwischen Nordweststadt und Weisskirchen auf dem Feld auf meinem HAC4 38°


----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2012)

Naja, ohne jetzt TRB zu heiÃen sind das beides doch sehr solide Marken und wie gesagt, in dem Preissegment macht man halt wenig falsch. Mein Problem mit Scott, Specialized und Rocky Mountain wÃ¤re halt, dass die deutlich weniger Bike fÃ¼rs Geld bieten und da die "kannst Du ungesehen kaufen"-Kategorie erst bei mehr als 3000â¬ anfÃ¤ngt und nicht schon bei 2500â¬ wie bei Cube, Canyon, Ghost, Bergamont, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (30. Juli 2012)

hi,

vollkommen korrekt. Ich hab es einfach satt das ich nur damit lapierre oder s-works auf meinem Rahmen steht bei den Marken mit einem Aufpreis von 500 bis 600 Euro leben muss. bei meinen genannten herstellern bekomme ich für unter  3.000 eine komplette xt-ausstattung während ich bei deinen genannten nicht unter  3.500 liege. 

Beim zeitpunkt gebe ich dir allerdings vollkommen recht. Der hätte nicht schlechter sein können von meiner Seite aus aber der Preis für mein Rad war einfach zu gut und ich möchte ja auch gleich wieder auf ein Rad steigen. Wie gesagt ist aber schon noch was da für mich


----------



## wartool (31. Juli 2012)

ich stifte nochmal Verwirrung mit der Marke YT-Industries... mehr Radl fürs Geld geht nicht.. schau Dir die LTD Modelle an... Hammer!

Vorteile davon: Hammer Ausstattung und wie ich seehr wichtig finde.. flacherer Lenkwinklen und steilerer Sitzwinkel, als bei Canyon und Co....


----------



## Everstyle (31. Juli 2012)

TRB schrieb:


> ...Ich hab es einfach satt das ich nur damit lapierre oder s-works auf meinem Rahmen steht bei den Marken mit einem Aufpreis von 500 bis 600 Euro leben muss. bei meinen genannten herstellern bekomme ich fÃ¼r unter â¬ 3.000 eine komplette xt-ausstattung wÃ¤hrend ich bei deinen genannten nicht unter â¬ 3.500 liege....


Das wÃ¤re jetzt eine wunderbare Stelle, um eine der eeeeeewigen Diskussionen zu diesem Thema loszutreten, ich lasse es aber, darÃ¼ber kÃ¶nnen wir bei der nÃ¤chsten Ausfahrt evtl. bisschen plaudern. Wobei, mir persÃ¶nlich ist es ziemlich egal, wer was sein eigen nennt, Hauptsache sein Bike steht nicht im Flur/Keller/Garage rum!!! Das ist das Schlimmste was man dann machen kann... Ob da jetzt Schrott oder was auch immer drauf steht, muss jeder fÃ¼r sich selber entscheiden. Ist ja schon fast wie mit Religion, jeder glaubt den Besten imaginÃ¤ren Freund zu haben... Letztendlich sucht ja eh jeder nur Pro Argumente fÃ¼r seinen Kauf, denn niemand gibt gerne zu, Schrott gekauft zu haben, so mein Eindruck. Mich hat eben einfach nur interesiert, wie du auf die Bikes gekommen bist. Hat ja sont kaum einer von uns hier... 

Zum eigentlichen Thema: wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Ich kÃ¶nnte evtl. schon gegen 1700 an der HM sein, bzw. hier in der City um 1550-1600 losfahren. Tour: bisschen HM und bisschen KM... dafÃ¼r aber technisch...

GruÃ

E.style

p. s. @YT: Bikes sind was die Ausstattung anbetrifft echt der Hammer!!! Wenn einer danach entscheidet, dann haben die Bikes eine Menge Argumente... Wer nach Gewicht schaut, tsja, mein Schrott-Teil wiegt jetzt mit alter XT-Gruppe und Fox32-Gabel sowie Fat Albert 11.9Kg... bezahlt habe ich 2900...


----------



## TRB (31. Juli 2012)

um ehrlich zu sein, gar keiner fährt das, zumindest ist mir keiner bekannt. Allerdings kann ich nach meinem gestrigen Telefonat behaupten das sollte das mit der Kohle diese Woche klappen, ich Samstag in der Stadt mit K.... mein neues bike für unschlagbare  2599 abholen werde.

Ich muss halt auch auf den einen oder anderen Euro schauen und will auf der anderen Seite nicht auf Qualität verzichten, was nicht heißt das die anderen Marken schlechte Räder bauen aber man versucht halt für sein Geld immer das maximale rauszuholen.

ich hoffe das klappt alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit damit ich Sonntag schon meine erste tour drehen kann


----------



## Everstyle (1. August 2012)

TRB schrieb:


> ich hoffe das klappt alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit damit ich Sonntag schon meine erste tour drehen kann


Na dann wollen wir dir die Daumen dürcken

Ich werde gleich hier um 1500 losfahren, hat sich niemand offiziell gemeldet... Bis dann...

E.


----------



## Xah88 (1. August 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir dir die Daumen dürcken
> 
> Ich werde gleich hier um 1500 losfahren, hat sich niemand offiziell gemeldet... Bis dann...
> 
> E.



Ich nehme 17.36 Uhr den Bus und bin 18 Uhr oben, falls du mit runter fahren willst....


----------



## Everstyle (3. August 2012)

@Xah88: ist lieb von dir... Allerdings, ich frage mich gerade, nach wie viel mal auf mich bei der Abfahrt warten hättest du aufgegeben 

Wetter ist grandios...


----------



## x-rossi (3. August 2012)

als ob gerade DU langsam wärst bergab


----------



## TRB (3. August 2012)

so, der Scheck ist eingelöst. Wenn ich Glück habe dann gibts nächste Woche die erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (4. August 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> als ob gerade DU langsam wärst bergab



Kommt drauf an wen man fragt .

*Duck' und weg...*


----------



## Xah88 (4. August 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @Xah88: ist lieb von dir... Allerdings, ich frage mich gerade, nach wie viel mal auf mich bei der Abfahrt warten hättest du aufgegeben
> 
> Wetter ist grandios...



Ich muss momentan eh etwas langsam machen, weil ich einen erneuten Sturz aufs Handgelenk nicht riskieren kann...

Drehst du heute zufällig auch eine Runde ?


----------



## x-rossi (4. August 2012)

haha 

fährt heute wer?


----------



## Xah88 (4. August 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> haha
> 
> fährt heute wer?



Ich bin noch unschlüssig...entweder Mcfit oder DH ...oder beides... (wenn dann abererst ab oben)


----------



## x-rossi (4. August 2012)

genaue uhrzeit ist bei mir auch noch unklar. eigentlich will ich schon seit 09:00 das schaltwerk einstellen.


----------



## MtB-Manu (7. August 2012)

Jemand heute abend Downhill-technisch auf dem feldberg/ts unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (7. August 2012)

MtB-Manu schrieb:


> Jemand heute abend Downhill-technisch auf dem feldberg/ts unterwegs?



Moin,

mit Anfragen für DH wirst Du im Nachbarthread bei den 'Freireitern' sicherlich eher fündig als in diesem. Hier tummelt sich hauptsächlich die 'All-Mountain' Fraktion (von einzelnen Ausnahmen abgesehen).

Viel Erfolg,
DBate


----------



## Xah88 (7. August 2012)

MtB-Manu schrieb:


> Jemand heute abend Downhill-technisch auf dem feldberg/ts unterwegs?



Nope, morgen ...(wenn hibike die schraube hat, die ich brauche) ...


----------



## MtB-Manu (7. August 2012)

@xah.  Wann hast du vor morgen zu fahren?


----------



## Xah88 (7. August 2012)

17.36 Uhr den Bus, ABER 

Bedingung 1) Ich komme rechtzeitig auf Arbeit raus
               2) Hibike hat die Schraube für meine KeFü...(muss ich mir heute Abend mal anschauen)


----------



## TRB (8. August 2012)

Ich würde gerne Freitag Mittag fahren gehen. Da komme ich früher von der Arbeit weg und könnte schon so gegen halb 5 an der Hohemark sein.


----------



## DBate (9. August 2012)

So die Herren,

um mich mal ein wenig unbeliebt zu machen ...

Falle bis Anfang September für jegliche Bikeaktivitäten im Taunus aus (wobei ich in letzter Zeit ohnehin meist alleine unterwegs war); Equipment ist zusammengestellt, morgen wird das Bike verpackt, und am Samstag geht's für drei Wochen nach Whistler um den dortigen Bikepark zu rocken - inclusive einem Tag Heli-Biking .

Nebenbei hab' ich noch das Glück, dass in der ersten Woche meines Aufenthalts dort das Crankworx Festival stattfindet, da werd' ich mir auch mal die Profis anschauen.

Kamera wird eingepackt, und auch 'ne GoPro hab' ich mir letzte Woche noch gegönnt - mal schauen was als Bildmaterial rauskommt um noch weiter auf der Beliebtheitsskala hier abzurutschen .

Also, viel Spass auf den heimischen Trails.

Bis zum ersten Update aus Kanada,
DBate


----------



## Xah88 (9. August 2012)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Xah88 (9. August 2012)

* DU Darmausgang*


----------



## x-rossi (9. August 2012)

du arsch! pahh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





viel spaß!


----------



## Everstyle (10. August 2012)

DBate schrieb:


> ...auf der Beliebtheitsskala hier abzurutschen


Ich sehe hier kein Problem. Ich meine, wer ganz unten angekommen ist, der kann doch nicht  weiter fallen oder? :-D

Ich wünsche dir ganz viel Spaß und remember: i love to bike today AND tomorrow!  

In diesem Sinne

E.style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (17. August 2012)

Ich wollte am Sonntag mal wieder den Taunus unsicher machen. Vorzugsweise schon etwas früher am Morgen (9 Uhr), bevor es dann so extrem heiß wird.

Hat irgendjemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## x-rossi (17. August 2012)

eigentlich wirds ja nur in der stadt bzw. in der eben so heiß. hohemark/feldberg sollte zu jeder uhrzeit "angenehm" werden.


----------



## akisu (18. August 2012)

also ich würde mich sonntag anschließen. allerdings erst ab 10uhr. am we will ich einfach mal ausschlafen


----------



## Everstyle (18. August 2012)

Fährt irgendjemand evtl. schon um 0645 (ab Dornbusch) in Richtung FLD?

E.style

p. s.


----------



## sipaq (18. August 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> also ich würde mich sonntag anschließen. allerdings erst ab 10uhr. am we will ich einfach mal ausschlafen


Ruf mich mal an: Null Eins Sieben Vier Drei Elf Einundvierzig Vierundsiebzig


----------



## akisu (19. August 2012)

gerade erst nach hause gekommen. ich meld mich nachher


----------



## sipaq (19. August 2012)

Mangels Mitfahrer fahr ich dann lieber heute Abend


----------



## Everstyle (19. August 2012)

Also, ausgehend von der Masse der Biker, die mir bei meiner Abfahrt gegen 0915 entgegen kamen, bin ich mir sicher, dass du noch Anschluss an der HMK gefunden hättest. 

Ich bin um 0715 an der Haustür losgefahren, war um 0856 am FLD und um 0951 wieder zurück. War echt eine geile Runde! Am Urselbach waren es gemütliche 16° C, während auf der Eschersheimer kurz vor Tourenende bereits 26° C waren. Ich glaube, das wird ein heisser Tag/Abend werden...

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (19. August 2012)

Ich war dann lieber im Freibad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (23. August 2012)

tillykoi und ich werden am Samstag eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen.
Start 9:30 HM. 
Über Tourlänge und HM kann noch keine Aussage getroffen werden.
Wer möchte, kann sich gerne anschließen.
Am Sonntag werd ich auch fahren, aber nicht so früh.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## DBate (26. August 2012)

Moin Allerseits,

wie schon angekündigt, hier ein paar Impressionen aus dem Bikeparadies Whistler.

Sind die Bilder vom Heli-Drop auf den Rainbow Mountain. Leider wird auf den Bildern nicht wirklich deutlich, wie steil und technisch das Terrain dort war . Videos und Bilder aus'm Bikepark folgen bei Gelegenheit - momentan bin ich einfach zu sehr mit Biken beschäftigt .

Stelle mir hier täglich die Frage, warum es so etwas nicht bei uns daheim gibt; Biker sind hier gern gesehene Gäste, das Trailnetz ist perfekt ausgebaut und wird regelmässig gepflegt (ich meine das Netz ausserhalb des Bikeparks). Konflikte zwischen Bikern und anderen Freizeitlern sind gänzlich unbekannt. Schade, dass es bei uns daheim anders aussieht...

Nun denn, schöne Grüsse aus Kanada,
DBate


----------



## Everstyle (10. September 2012)

M0in,

falls einer einen Grund für einen sunset night ride braucht, hier ist er: 



 



Es war genial... Zuvor musste ich aber knapp 50 Km und 1400 Hm zurück legen. Ich bin nämlich über Höchst, Kelkheim nach Eppstein, Rossert und von dort aus in Richtung Feldberg gefahren. Ich hatte Lust mal eine andere Strecke zu nehmen. Am Ende musste ich mich noch ziemlich beeilen, um oben rechtzeitig zu sein, weil ich vorher noch einige Zwischenstopps einlegen musste. Es hat aber geklappt, wie man sehen kann  

Insgesamt bin ich in den letzten Wochen viel gefahren, war aber meistens schon um 1500 od. 1600 gleich vom Büro aus unterwegs, von daher habe ich mich hier nicht gemeldet. Die Zeit am WE ist immer knapp, von daher weiss ich noch nicht, wann ich mal eine Tour machen werde. Würde aber schon gerne...

In diesem Sinne

Ever.style

p. s. [email protected] sparring partner Milass, der als unnützer Student immer Zeit hat


----------



## Marko S (10. September 2012)

Ja so lange/spät war ich heute nicht auf dem Feldi, aber immer wieder schöne Bilder da oben.
Bin heute seit 3,5 Wochen das erste mal wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen und zum Glück konnte ich das heutige Wetter auch noch nutzen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## mikeee (11. September 2012)

Hab gestern den - vielleicht letzten - sonnigen & warmen Tag genutzt und bin auch auf den Feldberg hoch. Über die Sandplacken war das ein ganz schöner Weg und es war wenig los!

Hat sich gelohnt, den die Aussicht ist einfach


----------



## sipaq (28. September 2012)

Hat irgendwer hier Lust am Sonntag morgen biken zu gehen. Ich würde gerne mal wieder.
Bin allerdings nicht topfit, müsstet also Euer Tempo für mich etwas drosseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeee (28. September 2012)

Ich wollte Sonntag eventuell auch los. Was heißt denn bei dir "morgen" ;-)
Was sagt das Wetter?


----------



## sipaq (28. September 2012)

So um 9 Uhr oder 9.30 Uhr wollte ich gerne los ab Hohemark. Wetter sieht gut aus.


----------



## mikeee (29. September 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> So um 9 Uhr oder 9.30 Uhr wollte ich gerne los ab Hohemark. Wetter sieht gut aus.



Früh .... was für eine Route hast du geplant?

Wäre wohl eher so gegen 10:30 / 11:00 Uhr losgefahren.


----------



## sipaq (29. September 2012)

Bei der Route wäre ich flexibel. Was kennst Du denn so und was noch nicht? Ggf. könnte ich Dir ja was neues zeigen...

Schick mir doch mal Deine Handy Nr. per PN. Dann bequatschen wir das mal direkt.


----------



## -o- (30. September 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Bei der Route wäre ich flexibel. Was kennst Du denn so und was noch nicht? Ggf. könnte ich Dir ja was neues zeigen...
> 
> Schick mir doch mal Deine Handy Nr. per PN. Dann bequatschen wir das mal direkt.



Hallo sipaq und mikeee, bin gerade auf diesen thread gestoßen und habe mich spontan angemeldet, da ich auch Lust hätte morgen mitzufahren. Falls ihr wirklich fahrt und zufällig noch hier rein schaut, bevor ihr los macht, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr kurz Bescheid sagt! Ich gebe sipaq auch mal meine Handynummer per PN durch. Hoffentlich bin später...


----------



## sipaq (1. Oktober 2012)

Schön, dass das gestern noch so gut geklappt hat. Am Ende waren wir sogar zu fünft. Schöne (für mich aber sehr harte) Tour, zumindest bergauf  Ist ungewohnt wieder hintendran zu fahren, aber gut 3 Monate ohne Bike machen sich halt bemerkbar...


----------



## mikeee (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja, hat Spass gemacht! 

Hab mir heute, nach meinem Sturz gestern, erstmal neue Reifen bestellt. 
Das war jetzt schon das dritte mal, dass es mich mit den Racing Ralph hinlegt, aber so heftig wir gestern noch nicht.

Jetzt reicht's ...


----------



## sipaq (1. Oktober 2012)

Gute Idee. Das ist eine Rennpelle und für richtiges Mountainbiken eher ungeeignet.


----------



## x-rossi (1. Oktober 2012)

mittwoch soll das wetter nicht gerade superdoll werden - aber fährt doch noch jemand auf den feldberg hoch? ich könnte mir startzeiten um 11:00, ab parkplatz vorstellen.


----------



## Xah88 (2. Oktober 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mittwoch soll das wetter nicht gerade superdoll werden - aber fährt doch noch jemand auf den feldberg hoch? ich könnte mir startzeiten um 11:00, ab parkplatz vorstellen.



Na Mäusschen,

ich bin Mittwoch, wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt, oben...(Bus oder Auto)...also tourentechnisch kannste mich da knicken, aber bergab bin ich für jede Schandtat bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (2. Oktober 2012)

wir werden zu dritt unsere tour um 11:00 ab der hohemark starten und sind dann um geschätzte 13:00 oben. 

kannst du das timen? deine nummer habe ich ja, falls die nicht veraltet ist - die letzten 4 ziffern sind noch immer die xxx5498?

bergab nehmen wir dich dann gerne mit


----------



## Xah88 (2. Oktober 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> kannst du das timen? deine nummer habe ich ja, falls die nicht veraltet ist - die letzten 4 ziffern sind noch immer die xxx5498?
> 
> bergab nehmen wir dich dann gerne mit



Bis vorgestern ja (da lief mein vertrag aus) und die neue nummer ist in dem Päckchen,  dass der Paketmann heute nicht bis 18.30 Uhr zur Post zurückbringen konnte...bin daher nummerlos xD...aber vllt sehen wir uns ja am Fuchstanz etc


----------



## x-rossi (2. Oktober 2012)

mal sehen.


----------



## mikeee (9. Oktober 2012)

Wollte am kommenden Sonntag (14.10.) mal wieder biken.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?!

Treffpunkt 12:15 Uhr Hohemark 
oder
11:30 Uhr Ginnheimer Wäldchen FFM und von dort Richtung Taunus.

Das Wetter scheint, der Aussicht nach, okay zu sein.

Grüße
mikeee


----------



## Marko S (9. Oktober 2012)

Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr ab der Hohemark wer Lust auf eine Runde im Taunus hat kann sich hier melden.
Wird eine Tour auf vorwiegend flowigen Trails bis S1+.
Tempo mittel, rund zwei Stunden, bin mit dem Hardtail unterwegs.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## wartool (10. Oktober 2012)

Hey Marko,

wenn ich mich fit fühlen sollte wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei.
Wartet aber nicht auf mich.

greetz


----------



## sipaq (10. Oktober 2012)

@mikeee: Ich würde ja gerne mit, aber ich kurier aktuell noch eine Erkältung aus und werde am WE wohl maximal mal 1 Stunde an der Nidda lang powern Richtung Bad Vilbel/Gronau und zurück.


----------



## Marko S (10. Oktober 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> Hey Marko,
> 
> wenn ich mich fit fühlen sollte wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei.
> Wartet aber nicht auf mich.
> ...



Freut mich das Du wieder aufs Rad kannst, könnte auch 17:30 an der Hohemark sein.
Gib einfach Bescheid wenn Du früher fahren möchtest.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Speedskater (13. Oktober 2012)

mikeee schrieb:


> Wollte am kommenden Sonntag (14.10.) mal wieder biken.
> 
> Wer hat Lust und Zeit?!
> 
> ...



Bin dabei, muss nur mal schaun ob ich nach Frankfurt radel oder direkt zu Hohemark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpacca (13. Oktober 2012)

mikeee schrieb:


> Wollte am kommenden Sonntag (14.10.) mal wieder biken.
> 
> Wer hat Lust und Zeit?!
> 
> ...



Hi, ich wär auch dabei, dann ab FFM. Wo genau am Wäldchen willst du dich treffen? Ansonsten nehm ich an ihr fahrt dann erstmal entlang der U-Bahn, da könnte ich auch an der Brücke über die Nidda warten. Das finde ich dann auch mit Sicherheit. 
Hoffentlich verschreck ich hier niemanden nach der Pannenrunde letztens.


----------



## mikeee (13. Oktober 2012)

Direkt am Ginnheimer Wäldchen, bei der Gaststätte bzw. dem Sportplatz.


----------



## Speedskater (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke Du meinest das Ginnheimer Wirtshaus. 
Am Ginnheimer Wäldchen gibts noch die Gaststätten von Blau-Gelb und die an den Tennisplätzen. 

Ich werde dann auch mal nach Frankfurt radeln.


----------



## mikeee (13. Oktober 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich denke Du meinest das Ginnheimer Wirtshaus.
> Am Ginnheimer Wäldchen gibts noch die Gaststätten von Blau-Gelb und die an den Tennisplätzen.
> 
> Ich werde dann auch mal nach Frankfurt radeln.



Genau das meine ich. Wir sind dann ab dort zu viert. 

Wir müssen morgen halt mal schauen wohin wir fahren. Vielleicht auch etwas abhängig davon wie viel es heute Nacht regnet.

Grüße
mikeee


----------



## Speedskater (13. Oktober 2012)

Was wollt ihr denn fahren?
Damit ich das richtige Bike nehme. 9,4 kg, 12,6 kg oder 14,5 kg


----------



## mikeee (13. Oktober 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn fahren?
> Damit ich das richtige Bike nehme. 9,4 kg, 12,6 kg oder 14,5 kg



Geplant habe ich noch nichts. Ich dachte das entscheiden wir spontan so wie wir Lust haben.
Ich denke aber das es nicht über S1 gehen wird. 

Nimm dein Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (13. Oktober 2012)

Auf dem Hardtail sind Dackelspalter drauf, das geht garnicht.


----------



## sipaq (16. Oktober 2012)

Hat irgendwer am Samstag Mittag Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Bergziege. (16. Oktober 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer am Samstag Mittag Zeit und Lust?


Wenn's meine Gesundheit zuläßt, gerne auch früher so ab 10 Uhr.
Mein Arzt hat gesagt ich habe Rüsselseuche. Er übrigens auch.


----------



## mikeee (16. Oktober 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer am Samstag Mittag Zeit und Lust?



Ich würde mich spontan entscheiden (müssen). 
Lust habe ich jedenfalls - Zeit hoffentlich auch 

- keine Zeit am Samstag  -


----------



## sipaq (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann wohl frühestens ab 12.30 Uhr, eher erst so ab 13 Uhr bzw. 13.30 Uhr. Wir haben vorher um 10 Uhr noch einen Küchenplanungs-Termin in Hofheim. Ist zwar nur eine kleine Änderung, aber 1 Stunde plus Rückfahrt wirds sicher mindestens dauern und dann muss ich mich noch umziehen und hoch nach Oberursel.


----------



## mikeee (17. Oktober 2012)

Also ich werde Samstag nicht dabei sein können.
Viel Spaß euch trotzdem!


----------



## Bergziege. (17. Oktober 2012)

Schade, habe Samstag nur bis 15 Uhr Zeit, Sonnntag bis 16 Uhr


----------



## sipaq (18. Oktober 2012)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Schade, habe Samstag nur bis 15 Uhr Zeit, Sonnntag bis 16 Uhr


Dann fahr halt nur die ersten Auffahrt mit. Würde mich freuen. Ich hab eben einen Termin im LMB eingestellt.


----------



## coyote471 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi Sipaq! 
Ich war sehr lange nicht mehr dabei und möchte gern am WE eine Runde fahren, je nachdem du/ihr lange fährst/fahrt. Ich bin das ganze Jahr nicht gefahren, trotzdem soll meine Form in Ordnung sein, weil ich Sport sehr oft gerudert bin. Wenn du fährst, schließe ich mich gern ein. Nur braucht meine Hinterradfederung dringend Luft. Ich habe keine Pumpe und möchte mich extra eine Dampfpumpe kaufen. Hättest du eine mit dabei?

Gruß, 
Coyote


----------



## sipaq (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi! Kein Ding, ich packen meine ein. Schick mir aber bitte am Samstagmorgen noch eine SMS zur Erinnerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coyote471 (19. Oktober 2012)

Danke Dir! ich melde mich Samstag dann. Ich bringe auch einen Freund mit. Er möchte den Taunus entdecken. 
Er weiß auch über die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen Bescheid.

Bis Samstag!


----------



## akisu (19. Oktober 2012)

ich mag auch mitkommen. bin 13 uhr an der hohemark. sollte was dazwischenkommen schicke ich ne sms. aber 13 uhr ist ja entspannt zum ausschlafen


----------



## Alpacca (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi, ich würde auch gern mitfahren. Würde, weil ich heute Nachmittag mit dem RR ne Kollision mit nem Schönwetterradler hatte und seitdem das Knie etwas schmerzt. Ich gebe morgen Vormittag nochmal durch, wie es steht.


----------



## mikeee (19. Oktober 2012)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## loui-w (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt würde ich auch mit mitfahren.
Ich lese hier schon länger mit, hatte aber leider nie die Möglichkeit mitzufahren.
Ich hoffe, dass es morgen mal klappt.

Grüße H.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,

ich bin auch dabei.

 @Alpacca, ich sage doch RR-Fahren ist gefährlich.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Marko S (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich das hier alles lese müsste der Titel ja zu Wochenend-Biken umbenannt werden.

Jochen willst du Sonntag noch fahren?
Werde mich auf jeden Fall Sonntag aufs Rad setzen.
Will zwischen 10:00 / 11:00 Uhr los, wer mit möchte soll sich bis 9:00 Uhr hier melden.
Start dann wie immer an der Hohemark vor der Waldtraut.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Alpacca (21. Oktober 2012)

Da das Wetter super ist und ich nichts zu tun hab muss ich quasi zusagen. 
Wann möchtest du denn nun starten?


----------



## Marko S (21. Oktober 2012)

Wollen wir 11:00 Uhr machen?
Du solltest mir aber noch deine Handynummer (PM) mitteilen, habe Bereitschaft nicht das du auf mich wartest und ich kann dann doch nicht.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (21. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es nicht zu früh ist könnte ich auch mit kommen. Das heißt eher so um 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## Marko S (21. Oktober 2012)

Na dann 11:00 Uhr vor der Waldtraut.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## sipaq (22. Oktober 2012)

Danke nochmal an alle Mitfahrer für die schöne Samstags-Tour. Wir haben eine nette Tour rund um Herzberg und Marmorstein gemacht und dabei gut 800hm vernichtet.  Danach dann Bier oder Kaffee im Waldtraut bei schönem Wetter. Was will man mehr?


----------



## akisu (22. Oktober 2012)

war nett mit euch


----------



## TiJoe (23. Oktober 2012)

Moin die Herren!

Gibt es zufällig für Freitag irgendwelche Planungen?

Habe etwas überraschend den Tag frei...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Speedskater (23. Oktober 2012)

@sipaq, danke fürs guiden, war eine sehr nette Tour.

 @Marko, Dank auch an Dich fürs guiden am Sonntag, hat trotz der Pannenserie viel Spass gemacht.

 @TiJoe, am Freitag werde ich um ca. 7:00 - 8:00 Uhr von Karben an der Nidda entlang nach Rödelheim zur Arbeit radeln und um ca. 17:00 Uhr in die andere Richtung zurück, aber ich glaube so was hast Du nicht gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (27. Oktober 2012)

Ist Morgen jemand im Taunus unterwegs.


----------



## IG-Taunus (27. Oktober 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ist Morgen jemand im Taunus unterwegs.




He Speedskater,

du kannst bei der DIMB-Tour mitfahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573997&page=3

Habe selber leider keine Zeit.
Kann dir aber die Runde mit Urs nur empfehlen und das Wetter wird ja auch bestens.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Alpacca (27. Oktober 2012)

Ihr wieder.... ihr, der Taunus und die Dolomiten habe meine HR-Nabe gekillt.  An mir kanns ja nicht liegen. 

Das musste leider grade feststellen. Insofern frage ich mich grade, was ich mit der Gurke überhaupt noch mache. Und fahren hat sich somit mindestens an diesem WE erledigt. Wenn ich wieder was fahrbares hab, dann tauche ich wieder auf.


----------



## Marko S (29. Oktober 2012)

Na dann hat der ganze Pannenservice ja nichts genützt, ich fürchte dein Rad hat dich nicht lieb
und wenn es dich beruhigt ich konnte am Wochenende auch nicht aufs Rad.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Speedskater (29. Oktober 2012)

Benno, ich habe noch einen Mavic Cross Land Laufradsatz. Damit Du radeln kannst, könnte ich dir den zur Verfügung stellen bis Du Ersatz hast.


----------



## Alpacca (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke für das Angebot, aber kommenden WE wird bei mir ohnehin nichts. Bis zum darauffolgenden habe ich hfftl. eine Lösung.


----------



## ATOMSCHLAG (6. November 2012)

hi

wenn ihr mal wieder am we ne tour macht würde ich gern mitfahren, bin in ffm neu zugezogen und kenn nix zum biken in ffm. wi und mz ja 

da feldberg die ecke würde ich auf jeden mal mitfahren


----------



## Everstyle (11. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

im Moment komme ich echt zu nix... Es gibt aber ein paar Sachen, die ich euch aber auf alle Fälle mal erzählen will.

Da wäre z. B. eine ältere Dame (locker über 70) im Zug nach Zürich, die mich auf mein Bike mit den Worten: "...oh, ich sehe, Sie fahren ein Scott Spark... ein schönes Fahrrad, nicht wahr?" angesprochen hat. Ich muss sagen, ich war ziemlich perplex. Sie half mir aber, indem sie sagte: "...Sie müssen wissen, mein Sohn hat das neue Modell vor Kurzem auf der Eurobike vorgestellt...". Das erklärt natürlich einiges... Wir haben noch ein bisschen small talk betrieben... Naja, die Tour zum Vierwaldstättersee (welche ich bereits vor zwei Jahren machen wollte) war genau nach meinem Geschmack: ein Tag hardcore, ein Tag chillen, ein Tag Fahrtechnik, ein Tag Ausklang... insgesamt 4000 HM und 200 Km, für mich jedenfalls genug.

Dann noch natürlich der Besuch der Holländer vor zwei Wochen. Die Jungs sind echt hart. Die sind den ganzen Freitag durchgefahren, waren absolut nass und wollten noch unbedingt die Weisse Schneise fahren, als ich mich mit denen um 1315 an der Hohemark getroffen habe... Samstag war auch außergewöhnlich. da fing nämlich die Schneedecke bereits schon an der Klinik an... Egal, wir sind alles gefahren... Altk., Viktoria, X-Tr, Reichenbach, Roter Kreuz, NFS usw. Ich hatte zum Schluss ziemlich kalte Füsse+Hände, dafür aber ein verdammt fettes Grinsen im Gesicht. 

Dazwischen bin ich immer wieder schön fleißig, meistens direkt nach dem Büro gegen 15oo gestartet, und die Kondition gesammelt. Häufig bin auch noch so gefahren, dass ich mir den Sonnenuntergang am Feldi anschauen konnte. Waren wirklich sehr schöne Augenblicke...

Insgesamt freue ich mich auf die Wintersaison... mal schauen, was noch so alles möglich ist.  

Bis dahin alles gute

E.style


----------



## Alpacca (16. November 2012)

Moin, ist hier am WE jemand unterwegs? Tag und Uhrzeit wären mir Wurst, nur regnen sollts net unbedingt.  Ich würde ja auch ein AWB reinstellen, mach ich aber nicht.  Hat aber mehr mit meiner nachwievor eingeschränkten Ortskenntnis zu tun. Will ja keine Mitstreiter ins Nichts leiten.


----------



## Speedskater (16. November 2012)

Guggsdu hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10063110&postcount=60

Vielleicht nimmt Dich Marko wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ste82fan (29. November 2012)

Moin.. ich wollte die Tage mal wieder eine Runde im Taunus fahren.
Ist noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## wartool (29. November 2012)

ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen nach der Arbeit eine Runde drehen...

was fährst Du denn gerne?


----------



## ste82fan (29. November 2012)

Hallo!
Ich wollte auch morgen nach der Arbeit (gg. 18 Uhr) oder Samstag vormittag fahren. Vielleicht auf den Altkönig oder kleiner Feldberg.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## wartool (29. November 2012)

Hi.. sorry.. 18 Uhr ist zu spät für mich.. werde so gegen 16 Uhr los..

ich bezog meine Frage aber eher auf Deinen Fahrstil... CC..Waldautobahn.. Trails? 

Bin momentan nämlich nur mit dem HT unterwegs... da gehts abwärts nicht all zu schnell


----------



## ste82fan (29. November 2012)

Wieso bist du momentan nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs?
Ich fahre Waldautobahnen aber auch gut fahrbare Trails (nicht zu ausgesetzt).. 
Wie sieht's Samstag Mittag oder nächste Woche abends bei dir aus?


----------



## arlac77 (29. November 2012)

Hallo,
eine kleine Nachtrunde ab ca. 18:30h würde ich gerne mitfahren.


----------



## wartool (30. November 2012)

@ste82fan

weil ich meine Lyrik aus meinem Torque momentan im Service habe (konnte sie nicht selbst reparieren.. keine Ahnung, was da kaputt ist)

Und außerdem hatte ich vor einigen Wochen einen ziemlich doofen Abgang in Südtirol... mi dessen Folgen ich noch zu kämpfen habe.

Am Samstag werde ich vielleicht so ab 12 fahren.. kannst ja gerne mal Deine Handyynummer per PN schicken.. dann melde ich mich, falls ich fahre.
Ansonsten fahren Samstags ab 13 bzw 14 Uhr diverse Gruppen an der Hohemark los.


----------



## ste82fan (30. November 2012)

@wartool: Dann lass uns doch Samstag Mittag mal festhalten. Schick dir noch meine Nummer. @arlac77 Eine Nachtrunde schaffe ich heute leider doch nicht, muss doch etwas länger arbeiten. Aber nächste Woche könnten wir nach der Arbeit mal los...
VG Stefan


----------



## Everstyle (29. Dezember 2012)

M0in,

ich plane morgen eine kleine Runde im Taunus zu machen, sprich FRA-FLD-Trails-FRA. Start in FRA gegen 0830 - 0900, HMK 0930 - 1000, Tempo gemütlich.

Will jemand mit?

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. die Holländer haben eine Zusammenfassung der letzten Jahre auf youtube gemacht. Link: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zB7zNiFePg"]MtB Duitsland - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (29. Dezember 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. die Holländer haben eine Zusammenfassung der letzten Jahre auf youtube gemacht. Link: MtB Duitsland - YouTube


coole spaßtruppe, diese holländer 

ps. wusstest du eigentlich, dass ...


----------



## Bergziege. (29. Dezember 2012)

@ x-rossi, sehr informativ, wieder was gelernt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ Everstyl, bin morgen ab HM 1100 unterwegs.
    Bei mir ist das Tempo z. Z. langsamer als gemütlich.
    Ansonsten würde ich mich anschließen.

Plane am 31.12. eine Tour zum Aldi, sollte das Wetter es zulassen und
einigermaßen sicht sein. 

Gruß Jochen.


----------



## Everstyle (31. Dezember 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ps. wusstest du eigentlich, dass...


Keine Sorge, die kommen alle aus Dakota 

Gestern hat der Reichenbach seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht. Ich habe mir mal tatsächlich die HD Pro in dem Augenblick gewünscht gehabt, so viel Wasser hat er im oberen Abschnitt getragen. Fazit: seeeehr geil!!!

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und einen guten Grip im nächsten!

Gruß 

Eversyle


----------



## karsten13 (31. Dezember 2012)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Gestern hat der Reichenbach seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht. Ich habe mir mal tatsächlich die HD Pro in dem Augenblick gewünscht gehabt, so viel Wasser hat er im oberen Abschnitt getragen. Fazit: seeeehr geil!!!



war Heiligabend schon krass:








Everstyle schrieb:


> Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und einen guten Grip im nächsten!



da schliesse ich mich an 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (1. Januar 2013)

karsten13 schrieb:


> war Heiligabend schon krass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir sollten die Sportart wechsel und unter die Kanuten gehen.

Von mir ebenfals ein Frohes Neues.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Bergziege. (2. Januar 2013)

Sylvester am Aldi ist auch kein Geheimtipp.

  Mehr Wanderer als an einem sonnigen Sonntag

  Zum Teil wurden auch FeuerwerkskÃ¶rper abgebranntâ¦. Total danebenâ¦..

  Euch allen auch ein Frohes Neues.


GruÃ Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (5. Januar 2013)

@karsten13: dein Post hat mich daran erinnert mal wieder deine Fotos anzuschauen. Dieses ist jedenfalls preisverdächtig...






_"...ich  inverse Wetterlage... erzeugt immer grandiose Panoramas..."_

Ich will morgen schauen, ob der Reichi immer noch so viel Wasser trägt  Will jemand mit? Start in FRA gegen 0800-0830, HMK 0900-0930. 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. links im Bild sieht man mein lieblings Motiv...


----------



## x-rossi (5. Januar 2013)

in der tat ein gewächs von enormer eleganz 



Everstyle schrieb:


>


----------



## Everstyle (17. Januar 2013)

M0in,

hat jemand Lust mit mir am Sonntag morgen die Spikes zu testen?

Ich plane mit der Bahn anzureisen, d. h. Start wäre gegen 0900 an der HMK. Für die Strecke habe ich noch keine Idee, das Tempo wird aber gemütlich werden, abwärts dagegen technisch. Plane um 1400 wieder in FRA zu sein.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## karsten13 (18. Januar 2013)

Auch Moin 



Everstyle schrieb:


> @karsten13: dein Post hat mich daran erinnert mal wieder deine Fotos anzuschauen. Dieses ist jedenfalls preisverdächtig...



Danke 
Der Tag war wirklich genial und das Timing zum Sonnenuntergang oben zu sein eher Zufall.



Everstyle schrieb:


> hat jemand Lust mit mir am Sonntag morgen die Spikes zu testen?
> Ich plane mit der Bahn anzureisen, d. h. Start wäre gegen 0900 an der HMK.



Spikes sind eigentlich überflüssig, wir waren am Mi. auf dem Feldi und Eis gab es nur im Reichenbach (womit man auch rechnen konnte) ...

Lust hätte ich schon am So., aber deine Startzeiten sind mir zu pervers 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (18. Januar 2013)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> hat jemand Lust mit mir am Sonntag morgen die Spikes zu testen?
> 
> Ich plane mit der Bahn anzureisen, d. h. Start wäre gegen 0900 an der HMK. Für die Strecke habe ich noch keine Idee, das Tempo wird aber gemütlich werden, abwärts dagegen technisch. Plane um 1400 wieder in FRA zu sein.


Bock hätte ich auch, aber 9.00 Uhr HMK ist schon arg früh. Können wir uns auf eine Stunde später einigen?


----------



## Everstyle (20. Januar 2013)

M0in,

wenn die Aufstehzeit zwischen 0530 und 0630 liegt, dann erscheint 0900 schon ziemlich spät 

Gruß

E.style

p. s. später berichte ich dann mehr...


----------



## Everstyle (20. Januar 2013)

Also, gestartet bin ich um 0827 an der HMK. Es ging hoch zum AKG und der letzte Anstieg vom Dicken Baum war ganz schön anstrengend. Oben am Gipfel war eine Gruppe von Leuten die einen Biwak mit Kochstelle aufgebaut haben. Witzig, mitten im Schnee den Geruch vom brennenden Holz wahrzunehmen, fast wie ein Holzofen, nur leider ohne Wärme, zumindest für mich. Es war leicht windig (zum Glück) und nach einem kurzen Snack bin ich dann gleich runter, um ein paar Fotos zu machen. Irgendwie hatte ich schon die Tage zuvor die Idee sie an dieser Stelle zu machen, um anschließend hier eine Gegenüberstellung von Sommer/Winter zu präsentieren (leider ist mir der Blickwinkel nicht exakt gelungen):






 



Nach der Fotosession bin ich dann zurück hinauf gestiegen, um den Trail vollständig zu machen. Danach aber musste ich mich erst ein Mal am Fuxi aufwärmen. 

Nach der Pause ging es hoch zum Feldi. Aber auch hier war der Anstieg wirklich schwer, so dass ich einige Male aussteigen musste. Am Gipfel angekommen kurz Pause gemacht, mich wärmer angezogen (Ski-Handschuhe rulez!) und über X-Tr, Windeck zum Reichi gefahren. Hier hatte ich dann auch zum ersten Mal das Gefühl die Spikes zu brauchen. Für den Rest hätten sicherlich locker auch meine Alberts gereicht. Nach dem erneuten Anstieg zum Fuxi ging es zum Schluss noch über den HomeTrail in Richtung HMK und später Frankfurt.

Am früheren morgen war so gut wie nix los, fast überall habe ich die erste Spur im Schnee gezogen. Ok, die Uhrzeit, kein Wunder. Später wurde es mit jeder/jedem Stunde/Bus immer voller. Doch trotzdem waren auf den Trails kaum Spuren von Bikes zu sehen.

Insgesamt war die ganze Tour sehr anstrengend, jedoch mal wieder sehr schön. Ich hoffe, dass die Witterungsverhältnisse nicht zu heftig werden, so dass der Taunus weiterhin fahrbar bleibt. 

In diesem Sinne 

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

E.style

p. s. das Gewächs von enormer Eleganz habe ich ausgelassen... meine Finger waren schon kalt genug...


----------



## x-rossi (21. Januar 2013)

hahaha, klasse bilder! 

Everstyle, hast du eigentlich schon einen zeitraum für deinen alpencross festgelegt? und route?


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Januar 2013)

Die Bilder und die Gegenüberstellung ist wirklich genial  Und das trockene Gras zu sehen löst gerade richtige Sehnsüchte aus...

Ich bin heute glücklicherweise mit dem Fahrrad zur Uni gefahren. Gerade an den Ginnheimer Wiesen war es wunderschön. Auch sonst hatte ich das Gefühl, dass ich der einzige bin der mit den Witterungsverhältnissen auf der Straße kein Problem hat  Ich fahre schon seit Wochen mit Matschreifen durch die Gegend, endlich lohnt es sich


----------



## Alderbabbsack (21. Januar 2013)

für Schnee auf Eis reicht meine Kondition leider noch nicht, nach 10km war der Akku leer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (21. Januar 2013)

@domo, Du hast sicher heute Morgen die Spur gekreuzt, die ich jeden Morgen von Zuhause nach Rödelheim ziehe.


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hab nur eine Radspur gesehen an den Wiesen, das warst dann wohl du. Erstaunlich wenig Profil


----------



## Everstyle (22. Januar 2013)

M0in, 

ob ein Meter, 10 oder 100 Kilometer, das ist völlig egal, es ist immer mehr, als du mit deiner Wohnzimmercouch jemals fahren wirst 

Die Gegenüberstellung muss korrekt Herbst/Winter lauten, ich merke, niemand hat aufgepasst. Zudem, eine Erweiterung der Idee, es kommt noch Frühling und der Sommer (ja ich weiß, das ist nix Neues). 

Was die Alpen anbetrifft, so ist das Insgesamt als eine Absichtserklärung mehr Zeit dort zu verbringen zu verstehen. Eine Überquerung ist aber auch im Plan. Wenn alles gut geht, dann bin ich wieder mit Appi auf Tour. Sonst habe ich vor an einigen verlängerten Wochenenden Touren zu unternehmen.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## x-rossi (23. Januar 2013)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Sonst habe ich vor an einigen verlängerten Wochenenden Touren zu unternehmen.


ich auch. du kannst gerne anklingeln, wenn es konstant > 16° c bleibt und die sonne scheint. bei mir stehen auch 3-tages touren im programm.


----------



## Everstyle (24. Januar 2013)

Servus,

ich plane am SA einen kurzen Ausflug in Richtung Kronberg zu machen. Ich muss dort ein paar Kleinteile für mein Bike organisieren. Anschließend möchte ich, sofern das nicht zu schwer wird (ist ja noch etwas Schnee gefallen), hoch zum Altkönig. Am Altkönig möchte ich wieder mal ein paar Fotos machen, denn es gibt eine Chance auf gute Sicht und Sonnenuntergang. Start hier in FRA ist gegen 1400-1415, d. h. es wird im späteren Verlauf der Tour sicherlich dunkel, was Beleuchtung notwendig macht.

Irgendjemand ein Interesse?

Everstyle


----------



## Speedskater (30. März 2013)

Moin moin,

werde Heute und/oder Morgen mal eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen.
Werde zwischen 12:00 und 13:00 Uhr in Karben starten.
Entweder über Saalburg oder Hohemark Richtung Feldberg radeln.
Wer mitkommen will einfach hier melden.


----------



## Heimatloser (30. März 2013)

Hi,
Nur kurz zur Info, war heute unterwegs und ab 500m ist es teils grenzwertig weil extrem vereist. Darunter, bzw. wo Schnee liegt gehts gut.

Btw. hab mich zweimal hingepackt auf Eis.


----------



## wartool (30. März 2013)

nur die "geräumten" Hauptwege sind so eisig und glatt..
der Rest ist mit normalen, vernünftigen Reifen fahrbar


----------



## Speedskater (30. März 2013)

Bin gerade zurückgekommen, war bis auf wenige Stellen zwischen Saalburg und Feldberg gut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimatloser (30. März 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> nur die "geräumten" Hauptwege sind so eisig und glatt..
> der Rest ist mit normalen, vernünftigen Reifen fahrbar



Jep, das stimmt. Musste allerdings vom Roten Kreuz nach Niederreifenberg. Und auf dem Weg hats mich dann gleich zweimal gewickelt.


----------



## Hornisborn (7. April 2013)

Bin gestern seit längerem an der Hohenmark vorbei gekommen. Warum sind denn dort die Bäume gefällt worden, wird der Parkplatz erweitert?


----------



## Bergziege. (7. April 2013)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Bin gestern seit längerem an der Hohenmark vorbei gekommen. Warum sind denn dort die Bäume gefällt worden, wird der Parkplatz erweitert?



Rischtisch.

Vorbeigekommen mit dem Bike oder der Blechbüchse?


----------



## Hornisborn (7. April 2013)

Blechbüchse


----------



## AnnaMTB (9. April 2013)

Liebe After Work Biker,
wann findet denn euer nächstes Treffen in Oberursel statt?
Gruß
Anna


----------



## AnnaMTB (9. April 2013)

Würde gern mal mitfahren  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (9. April 2013)

Ja wann gibt es wiedre ein Treffen.
Hallo, ich würde gerne auch mal mitfahren.


----------



## sipaq (9. April 2013)

Immer vorausgesetzt, vom Wetter her passt es, werde ich am Samstag so zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr eine Saison-Start-Runde anbieten. Tempo wird eher langsam sein, da ich selbst noch nicht wirklich fit bin. Fahren werden wir rund um Hohemark bis auf max. 600m hoch, damit wir dem Schnee aus dem Weg gehen.

Anmeldungen gerne hier im Thread.

PS: Schön, dass jetzt auch die Mädels diesen Thread gefunden haben. War hier viel zu männerlastig


----------



## XC-Fahrer (9. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar mal vor Urzeiten mitgefahren, würde es aber auch mal wieder wagen, denn meine downhill-Künste sind jetzt etwas besser geworden. Jetzt wo es abends bis 20 Uhr annährend hell ist und künftig es auch immer später dunkel wird, könnte man doch wieder einen festen Afterwork-Treff an der Hohemark (18 oder 18.30 Uhr?) ausmachen, oder?

Cheers xc-fahrer


----------



## XC-Fahrer (9. April 2013)

Schnee, ist ein gutes Thema. Von der Saalburg zum Sandplacken ging es am letzten Sonntag noch nicht. Nur die etwas niedrigeren und eher südlich oder westlich ausgerichteten Strecken sind gut. Aber das sollte sich bald ändern, wenn es jetzt warm und regnerisch wird.

Cheers XC-Fahrer


----------



## Bergziege. (9. April 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Immer vorausgesetzt, vom Wetter her passt es, werde ich am Samstag so zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr eine Saison-Start-Runde anbieten. Tempo wird eher langsam sein, da ich selbst noch nicht wirklich fit bin. Fahren werden wir rund um Hohemark bis auf max. 600m hoch, damit wir dem Schnee aus dem Weg gehen.
> 
> Anmeldungen gerne hier im Thread.
> 
> PS: Schön, dass jetzt auch die Mädels diesen Thread gefunden haben. War hier viel zu männerlastig



Da bin ich dabei.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Jochen


----------



## bicycle-96 (9. April 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Immer vorausgesetzt, vom Wetter her passt es, werde ich am Samstag so zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr eine Saison-Start-Runde anbieten. Tempo wird eher langsam sein, da ich selbst noch nicht wirklich fit bin. Fahren werden wir rund um Hohemark bis auf max. 600m hoch, damit wir dem Schnee aus dem Weg gehen.
> 
> Anmeldungen gerne hier im Thread.
> 
> PS: Schön, dass jetzt auch die Mädels diesen Thread gefunden haben. War hier viel zu männerlastig



Da binn ich auch dabei

Gruß Lucas


----------



## Xah88 (9. April 2013)

XC-Fahrer schrieb:


> denn meine downhill-Künste sind jetzt etwas besser geworden.



Wenn Afterwork inkl. Abfahrtsspaß ist, wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei...Wer würde denn führen / wieviel abfahrtlastiges würde anstehen ?


----------



## sipaq (10. April 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Immer vorausgesetzt, vom Wetter her passt es, werde ich am Samstag so zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr eine Saison-Start-Runde anbieten. Tempo wird eher langsam sein, da ich selbst noch nicht wirklich fit bin. Fahren werden wir rund um Hohemark bis auf max. 600m hoch, damit wir dem Schnee aus dem Weg gehen.


Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass der Wetterbericht leider immer noch für Samstag Regen voraussagt, werde ich meine Runde auf den Sonntag verschieben.

Start: 10 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Vor der Waldtraut an der Hohemark
Details: Siehe LMB-Eintrag


----------



## mikeee (10. April 2013)

Servus,

wäre Sonntag wohl auch dabei!


  @sipaq - Treffen wir uns dann beim Bowling Center oder fahren wir mit der U-Bahn raus?


----------



## sipaq (10. April 2013)

@Mikee
Gerne. Sonntag, 9.10 Uhr vor dem Brunswick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopingfrei (13. April 2013)

ich melde auch mal interesse an!


----------



## mikeee (13. April 2013)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> ich melde auch mal interesse an!



Ab Hohe Mark oder Brunswick?
Sonst warten wir noch vergebens um 9:10 Uhr ...


----------



## Marko S (13. April 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass der Wetterbericht leider immer noch für Samstag Regen voraussagt, werde ich meine Runde auf den Sonntag verschieben.
> 
> Start: 10 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Vor der Waldtraut an der Hohemark
> Details: Siehe LMB-Eintrag



Hier könnt Ihr euch anmelden.

Viel Spaß
Marko


----------



## Everstyle (14. April 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass der Wetterbericht leider immer noch für Samstag Regen voraussagt, werde ich meine Runde auf den Sonntag verschieben.



Du hättest heute ruhig fahren können. Ich war von 1030 bis 1600 da und in der Zeit fiel ein Mal bisschen Niesel, ein Mal etwas Regen und ein Mal etwas Hagel, das aber alles sehr partiell. Also nix, was einen wirklich fertig machen würde. Da sind drei Stunden minimaler Regen deutlich schlimmer. [An dieser Stelle kurze Story am Rande, vor Jahren hat sich meine Frau über meine unterschiedlichen Fahrradbekleidungsteile lustig gemacht, mit dem Fazit: "jetzt fehlt dir nur noch eine hagelfeste Jacke was?" Heute musste ich sehr laut darüber lachen, als ich den FuxT gefahren bin und es gehagelt hat.] Und wenn du den Reichi fahren willst, dann ist das restliche Wetter eh relativ (Tip: Regenkleidung absolut zum empfehlen!). Im Übrigen, am Freitag war ein perfekter Tag im Taunus. Zumindest von 1330 bis 1830, da war ich da, ein Mal ein kurzer und heftiger Schauer, aber sonst nur Sonnenschein. Erst als ich zwei Km vor der Tür war setzte ein wirklich schwerer Regen ein, aber das hat mich dann auch nicht mehr wirklich interessiert.

Jedenfalls habe ich mich sehr darüber gefreut, dass pünktlich zum Wochenende mit den Jungs aus Holland, der ganze Schnee aufgetaut ist. Letztes Jahr haben die den ersten Schnee begrüßt, dieses Mal ihn verabschiedet, sehr lustig. So konnten wir die üblichen Wege zwischen Altkönig und Feldberg fahren. Ich glaube, die haben am Freitag sogar die 2 Tsd. HM geknackt! Mal sehen, die Auswertung ist noch nicht fertig. 

Für mich war es auf alle Fälle ein sehr schönes Erlebnis, ich hab mich wirklich gefreut mal wieder die Trails zu fahren. Ich bin nämlich seit meinem Ausflug im Januar (night ride bei -10° vom Feldi-->Finger eisig-->kein Spaß) nicht mehr da gewesen. Dafür bin ich in der Zwischenzeit einiges mit dem Anhänger gefahren, was auch ziemlich anstrengend ist und auf alle Fälle ebenso viel Spaß macht. 

Wann und wo ich das nächste Mal unterwegs bin, kann ich nicht sagen. Hab aber auf jeden Fall Lust und Laune auf Taunus bekommen. Ich werde posten.

In diesem Sinne

E.style


----------



## dopingfrei (14. April 2013)

mikeee schrieb:


> Ab Hohe Mark oder Brunswick?
> Sonst warten wir noch vergebens um 9:10 Uhr ...



oberursel hohemark meinte ich.
ganz verpennt, dass es zwei treffpunkte gibt.


----------



## Everstyle (14. April 2013)

Das Wetter heute war natürlich um einiges besser als gestern. Ich bin am Nachmittag spontan zum Fuxi hoch, Home T und zurück. Im Wald waren es gemütliche 18-20°, echt irre!

Deshalb, lasst uns das gute Wetter nutzen und morgen spontan ein night ride machen. Start 1800 Hohemark, Ziel Sonnenuntergang am Feldi, dann Heim.

Irgendjemand ein Interesse?

E.style


----------



## sipaq (15. April 2013)

Ja, gestern nachmittag war es definitiv schöner als am Vormittag, wo wir gefahren sind. Hat aber trotzdem sehr viel Spaß gemacht, trotz mieser Frühform  Aber für ca. 1000hm ab Frankfurt bei gemäßigtem Tempo reicht auch noch die Grundlagen-Ausdauer aus dem Vorjahr 

Heute Abend geht bei mir nichts. Deine Arbeitszeiten sind mit meinen nicht kompatibel


----------



## Everstyle (15. April 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Heute Abend geht bei mir nichts. Deine Arbeitszeiten sind mit meinen nicht kompatibel



Hehe, dabei habe ich extra 1800 geschrieben  Na dann fahre ich am besten gleich um 1600 los und bekomme so mehr von der Sonne ab, soll später schlechter werden...

Gruß

E.style


----------



## Bergziege. (15. April 2013)

Besser später fahren um der Mittagshitze auszuweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (19. April 2013)

Ich wollte Sonntagmittag (so zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr) wieder los. Hat irgendjemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Bergziege. (20. April 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich wollte Sonntagmittag (so zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr) wieder los. Hat irgendjemand Lust mitzukommen?


Habe leider keine Zeit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber hier ist auch was los.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2013)

Danke Jochen. Habe gerade via FB gesehen. Werde dort mitfahren.


----------



## Marko S (20. April 2013)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Zeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jochen was ist mit deinem "kleinen" kommt der auch zur DIMB Tour?

Gruß
Marko


----------



## bicycle-96 (21. April 2013)

Marko S schrieb:


> Jochen was ist mit deinem "kleinen" kommt der auch zur DIMB Tour?
> 
> Gruß
> Marko



ich nehm mal an das ich gemeint bin
eigentlich hatte ich vor zu kommen habe aber seit gestern hals+kopfschmertz und was Fieber 
von daher muss ich jetz daheim bleiben 
trotzdem viel spass an euch nächstesmal bin ich hoffentlich wider dabei

Gruß
Lucas


----------



## Everstyle (22. April 2013)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na dann fahre ich am besten gleich um 1600 los und bekomme so mehr von der Sonne ab, soll später schlechter werden...


Hehe... am Ende bin ich nirgendwohin gefahren. Erstens, weil mich hier zu Hause zwei total süße Mädels erwartet haben und zweitens, weil ich einfach viel zu müde vom WE war. 

Dafür war ich heute mit Sipaq unterwegs gewesen. Es gab zwar noch die Runde vom IG Taunus, aber die 'sahen' uns alle irgendwie viel zu schnell aus, so dass wir uns entschieden haben nur zur Zweit zu fahren. Wir haben einen neuen und ein paar alte Wege ausprobiert, ging alles gut. Das Wetter war super und Trails (fast) trocken, der Kaffee+Kuchen am Herzberg hat geschmeckt, also, was will man mehr... ehmm... ahja, Kondition und eine mechanisch einwandfreie Ventilverschlußkappe 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (22. April 2013)

Everstyle schrieb:


> und eine mechanisch einwandfreie Ventilverschlußkappe


----------



## x-rossi (22. April 2013)

Everstyle schrieb:


> also, was will man mehr... ehmm... ahja, *Kondition *...


die hat man doch immer. fragt sich nur, ob eine gute oder eine schlechte


----------



## sipaq (22. April 2013)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Dafür war ich heute mit Sipaq unterwegs gewesen. Es gab zwar noch die Runde vom IG Taunus, aber die 'sahen' uns alle irgendwie viel zu schnell aus, so dass wir uns entschieden haben nur zur Zweit zu fahren. Wir haben einen neuen und ein paar alte Wege ausprobiert, ging alles gut. Das Wetter war super und Trails (fast) trocken, der Kaffee+Kuchen am Herzberg hat geschmeckt, also, was will man mehr... ehmm... ahja, Kondition und eine mechanisch einwandfreie Ventilverschlußkappe


Jo, war eine schöne Tour für alte Säcke 

Für das nächste Mal merken wir uns:
Einmal Reifen selbstentlüften mittels rausgeschraubtem Sclaverand-Ventil kann mal passieren. Beim zweiten Mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten wirds aber peinlich


----------



## XC-Fahrer (22. April 2013)

Will jemand am Mittwochabend, Treffpunkt 18.10 Uhr an der Hohemark mit mir starten? Anderer Treffpunkt in Oberursel oder Bad Homburg soll mir auch recht sein.

Gruß xc Fahrer


----------



## mikeee (23. April 2013)

-


----------



## Everstyle (23. April 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Jo, war eine schöne Tour für alte Säcke
> 
> Für das nächste Mal merken wir uns:
> Einmal Reifen selbstentlüften mittels rausgeschraubtem Sclaverand-Ventil kann mal passieren. Beim zweiten Mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten wirds aber peinlich


So alt bist du doch gar nicht  Außerdem, mein Ciclo hat am Ende 992 Hm gehabt, d. h. für dich < K )) 
Übrigens, war witzig die ganzen alten Bekannten wieder zu sehen... 

E.


----------



## Marko S (23. April 2013)

bicycle-96 schrieb:


> ich nehm mal an das ich gemeint bin
> eigentlich hatte ich vor zu kommen habe aber seit gestern hals+kopfschmertz und was Fieber
> von daher muss ich jetz daheim bleiben
> trotzdem viel spass an euch nächstesmal bin ich hoffentlich wider dabei
> ...



Na dann mal gute Besserung und bis zur nächsten Tour

Gruß
Marko


----------



## sipaq (24. April 2013)

Everstyle schrieb:


> So alt bist du doch gar nicht  Außerdem, mein Ciclo hat am Ende 992 Hm gehabt, d. h. für dich < K ))


gpsies.com sagt, dass es 1010hm von Haustür zu Haustür waren. Passt also


----------



## mikeee (28. April 2013)

Plant jemand für Mittwoch den 1. Mai eine Runde?


----------



## dopingfrei (29. April 2013)

würd auch gern nochmal mit, da aber der geburtstermin von meinem kind in erreichbare nähe rückt lass ichs erstmal bleiben.
später hechel ich dann hoffentlich nochmal hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC-Fahrer (29. April 2013)

Hallo,
am 1. Mai plane ich zu fahren. Wer würde sich um 10.30 Uhr an der Hohen Mark treffen?

Gruß xc-fahrer


----------



## Bernie_ (30. April 2013)

Hi, ich wollte euch nur für morgen warnen. Es findet wieder der alljährliche Bierathlon statt und somit wird es einige Betrunkene zwischen Applauskurve, Fuchstanz und Hohemark geben. Da könnte durchkommen schwerer sein und auch wenn es gegen die Regeln ist sind vllt mal Glasscherben auf den Wegen. Aber ansonsten waren die bisher immer alle sehr nett und umgänglich!
Es dürfte einer Radtour also nicht im Wege stehen. Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Alpacca (30. April 2013)

Gut zu wissen,

ich wär morgen mal dabei. Weiß nur grade nicht, was ich vom Regenradar halten soll.
Wie lang (Uhrzeit) wäre die Runde denn im Groben angesetzt?

BG


----------



## mikeee (30. April 2013)

Wäre auch dabei, habe aber garkeine Sicht auf das Wetter geworden. 3-4h Stunden sollten wir schon fahren!

--------------------

Edit:
Also das Wetter scheint morgen "in Ordnung" zu sein.
Ich werde gegen 10:30 Uhr an der Hohemark sein.
Würde mich freuen hier nochmal eine Rückmeldung zu bekommen bzw. morgen ein paar Mitfahrer anzutreffen!


----------



## XC-Fahrer (1. Mai 2013)

mikeee schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei, habe aber garkeine Sicht auf das Wetter geworden. 3-4h Stunden sollten wir schon fahren!
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


hallo, ich fahre definitiv. Wetter ist gut genug. Ginge auch schon um 10 Uhr? Gruss xc-fahrer


----------



## mikeee (1. Mai 2013)

Sorry, schaffe ich nicht. 10:30 Uhr klappt daher erst bei mir!


----------



## Alpacca (1. Mai 2013)

Sry, verdammt. Gestern hatte ich das Fenster für den Thread offen, aber geglaubt da kam nix mehr, weil ich nicht refreshed hatte. Da bei mir also nichts ankam, dachte ich, dass sich das erledigt hat. Naja, evtl. klappts ja am Sonntag, da hab ich wieder Zeit.


----------



## mikeee (9. Mai 2013)

*Abgesagt:
*
Guten Tag zusammen,

möchte gerne am Sonntag eine Runde im Taunus drehen. Wer hat Lust und Zeit mitzukommen?

Vorschlag für Treffpunkt & Uhrzeit: 10 Uhr an der Hohemark

Alles gemäß dem Fall es bleibt trocken! 

Grüße


----------



## XC-Fahrer (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem heute der "beste" Tag der Woche werden soll, würde ich heute eine after work tour starten. Dh. entweder ab Bahnhof Bad Homburg um 17.45 oder ab Röm. Haus in Bad Homburg ab 18.00 Uhr oder alternativ ab Hohe Mark um 18.15 Uhr.

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?

Gruß vom xc-fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (25. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht es bei euch mit Mittwoch aus? Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren.


----------



## XC-Fahrer (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Mittwochnachmittag soll es regnen. Wie wäre es am Donnerstag ab 14 Uhr (ich, weiß, ob es da wirklich so trocken ist, wie derzeit wetter.de sagt, weiß man auch nicht).

Gruß vom xc-Fahrer


----------



## Hornisborn (27. Mai 2013)

Da kann ich dir erst morgen was zu schreiben, sieht aber bis jetzt gut aus, das es klappt.


----------



## erbchen (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

wer hat Lust morgen eine Tour durch den Taunus zu machen?

Start so ab 11.30 - 12 Uhr Hohemark. 
Würde mich über einen Mitfahrer freuen.
Hab eine Trailtour von einem AWB-Mittwoch auf dem Garmin.
Diese würde ich gerne abfahren. 30km... 

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand Zeit hat!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## sipaq (28. Mai 2013)

Donnerstag hätte ich auch Bock, aber nur wenn es nicht weiter in Strömen regnet.


----------



## Hornisborn (28. Mai 2013)

Donnerstag, wird es doch nichts bei mir. 
Nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub, falls da auch das Wetter gut ist, könnte man fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (29. Mai 2013)

Wird wohl morgen von oben trocken bleiben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Um wieviel Uhr wird gestartet?

Gruß Jochen


----------



## mikeee (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn es nicht 14 Uhr ist, wäre ich wohl auch dabei.


----------



## Marko S (30. Mai 2013)

Na wenn es von oben nicht regnet dann wird es von unten ordentlich feucht.
Hatte am Dienstag ne schöne Schlammpackung.

Den Bereich zwischen Goldgrube und Lindenberg soll Ihr meiden da war der Forst unterwegs und die Wege sind feinster Matsch.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Bergziege. (30. Mai 2013)

Moin. Ich bin so um 11:30 an der HM
Gruß Jochen


----------



## Marko S (31. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter soll ja Sonntag wieder passen, dementsprechend würde ich die Taunustrais wieder unter die Stollen nehmen.
Zeit: irgendwas zwischen 11:00 - 14:00 Uhr an der Hohemark
Tempo: ist mir egal nur kein Rennen
Länge: so zwischen 25 und 30 km
Bin mit dem Hardtail unterwegs und fahre Trails bis max. S2, wobei die Trails zur Zeit sehr stark aufgeweicht sind.
Ob ich mir die volle Schlammpackung geben will ist noch offen.
Wer mit will kann sich melden.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Marko S (1. Juni 2013)

Ich bin dann mal raus, viel Spaß beim biken am Sonntag.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## sipaq (6. Juni 2013)

Ich würde am Samstag morgen gerne im Taunus touren wollen. Voraussichtlicher Start so gegen 10 Uhr ab Hohemark und Fahrt bis 14 Uhr.

Hat irgendjemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## dopingfrei (6. Juni 2013)

ja, ich würd mich gern nochmal anschließen.
wie siehts denn aus mit tour & tempo, möchte nicht bremsen


----------



## sipaq (7. Juni 2013)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> ja, ich würd mich gern nochmal anschließen.
> wie siehts denn aus mit tour & tempo, möchte nicht bremsen


Ich wollte mal hoch auf den Feldberg, dann vielleicht Zacken, Fuchsstein, Hünerberg und zurück.

Geschwindigkeit wird moderat sein. Bin selbst nicht wirklich fit. Schick mir mal per PM Deine Telefonnummer.


----------



## dopingfrei (7. Juni 2013)

muss leider doch absagen.
ganz verschwitzt, dass da schon ein termin steht.
sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopingfrei (15. Juni 2013)

fährt morgen jemand ne tour richtung feldberg o.ä.?


----------



## sipaq (16. Juni 2013)

Bin ab 13 Uhr an der Hohemark. Andere sicher auch wegen DIMB-Tour.


----------



## sipaq (17. Juni 2013)

Ich bin heute Abend im Taunus unterwegs. Voraussichtlich gibts eine kleine Feierabend-Runde ab Oberursel-Hohemark (Dauer: max. 2,5 Stunden). Los gehts um 18.15 Uhr.

Bei Interesse bitte hier posten oder PM schreiben.


----------



## Everstyle (18. Juni 2013)

Servus, 

am Wochenende wollte ich mal wieder schauen, was so aufm Altkönig los ist. Jedenfalls habe ich auf dem Weg nach unten einen der bekannten Wege gewählt und einen lustigen alten Herren im mittlerem Abschnitt getroffen. Bin auch schön langsam geworden, wollte in Ruhe eine Überholmöglichkeit abwarten und als ich ihn dann überholte sagte ich 'Hallo', woraufhin er mit einer sehr unfreundlichen Stimme nur meinte 'Sie haben sich einen schlechten Weg ausgesucht'. Naja, ich konnte dann auch nicht anders und meinte nur, 'Ja, wieso? Der Weg ist doch so schön trocken?' 



Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (19. Juni 2013)

Dank DIMB-Runde am Sonntag haben wir die ganzen Rotsocken-Hotspots vermieden und kaum einen Wanderer getroffen. Am Montag Abend waren dann außer 2-3 Joggern nur Biker im Taunus unterwegs, allerdings auch in verschiedenen Freundlichkeitsgraden


----------



## mikeee (19. Juni 2013)

Ist jemand von euch am Sonntag beim Oberurseler Bike Marathon dabei?

http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/bm2013/

Habe mich schon angemeldet, ich bin also dabei!


----------



## Bergziege. (22. Juni 2013)

mikeee schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch am Sonntag beim Oberurseler Bike Marathon dabei?
> 
> http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/bm2013/
> 
> Habe mich schon angemeldet, ich bin also dabei!



Hi mikeee,

bin auch mit zwei Freunden am Start so gegen 9:45 Uhr.
Wir werden die 43-km-Runde fahren.
Kannst gerne mitkommen.
Ich werde mein Rotes Bergziege Trikot anziehen, so zum erkennen und
weil ich es immer auf diesem CTF anziehe wegen der Fotos.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## mikeee (22. Juni 2013)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Hi mikeee,
> 
> bin auch mit zwei Freunden am Start so gegen 9:45 Uhr.
> Wir werden die 43-km-Runde fahren.
> ...




Bin mit 3 Kollegen am Start.
Ich denke wir sehen uns. Bin mit meinem Fully am Start


----------



## Bergziege. (22. Juni 2013)

mikeee schrieb:


> Bin mit 3 Kollegen am Start.
> Ich denke wir sehen uns. Bin mit meinem Fully am Start



Das Cube dürfte aber die bessere Wahl sein.
Ist ne schnelle Runde fast ohne Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeee (23. Juni 2013)

Das dachte ich mir fast, aber mein Hardtail steht mir gerade nicht zur Verfügung.
Naja Hauptsache es macht Spass


----------



## Heiko-78 (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
nachdem ich schon ewig hier mitlese, aber nie Zeit hatte, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand heute spontan Lust auf eine kleine Runde hat. Ich kenn mich im Taunus überhaupt nicht aus, bin an die Bahn gebunden und kann deshalb auch erst um 19:00 Uhr im Taunus sein.
Hat jemand dennoch Interesse auf ne kleine Runde?
Gruss, Heiko.


----------



## sipaq (27. Juni 2013)

@_Heiko_: So ab 19 Uhr bekomme ich hin und zeig Dir gern was. Wie fit bist Du denn? Schick mir mal Deine Handynummer per PM.

Ups, sehe gerade das Du gestern fahren wolltest. Sorry! hat jemand anderes Lust?


----------



## Everstyle (28. Juni 2013)

Servus,

Sipaq und ich planen am Sonntag eine gemütliche Tour. Ich denke, wir werden ein paar nette Wege rechts der Hohemark ausprobieren, ~1100Hm und 50Km von FFm und zurück könnten es werden. Start wäre so zwischen 1315 und 1330 am Lahmen Esel, wir werden aber auch die Hohemark anfahren. Also, falls einer Lust hat, kann er sich hier melden. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Asrael (30. Juni 2013)

Sucht noch jemand eine gemütliche Mitfahrgelegenheit?
Ich wollt so zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr Richtung Sandplacken starten. Runter geht's dann auf Trails über Herzberg und Marmorstein.

Wie gesagt bergauf wird das ganze sehr (sehr) gemütlich, bergab ist ein AM/Enduro kein muss aber ein Vorteil.

LG Stefan

P.S. Sorry für den Doppelpost, hier is nur ein wenig mehr los


----------



## sipaq (1. Juli 2013)

Oh Mann, war ich gestern fertig. Wir sind nochmal einige Wege aus Marko's Juni-DIMB-Tour abgefahren, was auch perfekt geklappt hat (hinten an der Gickelsburg nur noch zu 90% perfekt). Dank einer längeren Abfahrt plus folglich dann längerer Auffahrt und einem abschließenden Schlussanstieg hoch zum Herzberg kamen am Ende knapp 1300hm ab Frankfurt zusammen. 

Mit der Fitness geht es also bergauf, wenn ich auch am Ende so durch war, dass ich in Niederursel noch für drei Stationen in die U-Bahn gestiegen bin. 

Ansonsten bleibt hängen:
- Die Gegend um die Gickelsburg rum muss ich noch weiter erkunden. Ist schön da.
- Abfahrt auf dem Metzgerpfad macht Fun.
- Als nächstes kommt eine 1500hm Tour dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo.

Bin zu einem Lehrgang diese Woche in Friedberg und würde gerne an eine Feierabendrunde anhängen.
Ich selbst fahre Marathon und würde mich mal als fit bezeichnen. 

Fährt jemand Dienstag bis Donnerstag eine Runde in der Gegend und würde mich mitnehmen?
Oder hat jemand einen Tipp zu einem örtlichen Verein oder Gruppe die unter der Woche fahren?

Gruss Steff


----------



## Heiko-78 (2. Juli 2013)

versuchs mal hier: Das wäre heute abend.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10734627#post10734627


----------



## Marko S (2. Juli 2013)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Bin zu einem Lehrgang diese Woche in Friedberg und würde gerne an eine Feierabendrunde anhängen.
> Ich selbst fahre Marathon und würde mich mal als fit bezeichnen.
> ...



Hallo Steff,

du könntest heute hier mitfahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424&page=101

Bin zwar heute auch im Taunus unterwegs kann aber keine Zeit angeben und fahre auch eher mit mehr Federweg.

Gruß
Marko

o.K. da war einer schneller.


----------



## Kokomikou (2. Juli 2013)

Marko S schrieb:


> Hallo Steff,
> 
> du könntest heute hier mitfahren:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424&page=101
> ...


 
da geht es aber eher gemütlicher zu, da wird er sich als Marathonisti ziemlich sicher langweilen.


----------



## steff-vw (2. Juli 2013)

Danke.
 Den Link hatte ich schon gesehen. Wollte halt nicht erst um den Taunus herum fahren. ;-)
Fährt denn keiner aus der Gegend Friedberg - Bad Nauheim los?
n


----------



## coyote471 (3. Juli 2013)

Hi liebe Mountainbiker!

Am folgenden Wochenende werde ich in den Taunus mit 3 Freunden fahren. 
Wir sind alle Franzosen, sprechen englisch hervorragend aber leider bin ich der Einzige, der sich auf deutsch wohl fühlt. Aber unsere gemeinsame Sprache ist Mountainbike, oder?  
Einige von euch (sipag, wartool) sollten sich eventuell an mich erinnern, da ich schon mit euch gefahren bin. 
Meine Freunde möchten aden Taunus entdecken und ich sollte der Tourleiter sein. Zwar bin ich schon oft in den Taunus gefahren, aber ich habe euch immer gefolgt und ich kenne nicht die Wege, bzw die Trails so gut wie nie. 
Ich bin also auf Suche nach Tipps und z.B. den Viktoria Trail, Marmorstein trail oder noch japanischen Trail zu finden. 
Traumhaft wäre es, dass sich einer von euch anschliesst! Nur müsst ihr wissen, dass meine Freunde nicht sooo fit sind. Das heisst, sie sind aufwärts (sehr) langsam aber abwärts haben sie ganz gut drauf!

Der Plan ist: Taunus entdecken 
Treffpunkt: Samstag oder Sonntag um 11Uhr in Hohemark. Bevorzüglich Sonntag. Ich sage morgen Bescheid.   
2 Std. 

Ich freue mich, etwas von euch zu hören!

coyote471


----------



## sipaq (4. Juli 2013)

Hi Stephane,
kann leider nicht an diesem WE, da ich unterwegs bin. Schau am besten mal bei gpsies.com vorbei. Da müssten die wichtigsten Trails verlinkt sein. Und noch ein Tipp. Bei langsamer Bergauffahrt ist Altkönig hoch und Viktoria-Trail runter bereits eine 2h-Fahrt. Wenn Ihr mehr sehen wollt also mehr Zeit einplanen.


----------



## Asrael (4. Juli 2013)

Also wir sind Samstag so ab 11 Unterwegs.
Bergauf extrem langsam und bergab geht so.

Geplant sind um die 800 Höhenmeter, also eher gemütlich und Trails werden wir einige mitnehmen. Fahren werden wir über den Lindberg zum Sandplacken, ein kleines Stück Limes, Steinmännchentrail, Herzberg blauer Punkt und Marmorstein.

Wenn wir richtig trödeln brauchen wir so um die 4 bis 5 Stunden.

Bei Interesse PN 

LG Stefan


P.S. Ein paar Brocken Englisch bekomm ich auch noch hin


----------



## coyote471 (4. Juli 2013)

@sipaq: danke für deine guten Tipps. Die Internetseite kannte ich nicht und ich bin sicher, dass sie sehr hilfreich ist. Ich freue mich darauf, dass wir in Zukunft noch mal zusammenfahren können!
 @Asrael: danke Dir vielmals für deinen Angebot. Leider werden wir Sonntag fahren, da es für uns 4 besser passt. Viel Spass Samstag!


----------



## ste82fan (8. Juli 2013)

Moin,

ich wollte heute Abend so gegen 17.30 Uhr eine moderate Tour Richtung Altkönig / Feldberg fahren.. Ich starte in Eschborn.
Ist noch jemand unterwegs?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte morgen wieder fahren, vsl. so ab 10.30 Uhr ab Hohemark. Falls irgendwer Lust hat mitzukommen meldet Euch!


----------



## Everstyle (5. August 2013)

Servus zusammen,

mittlerweile bin ich einigermaßen fit und frage mich nun, macht noch irgendeiner von euch aktuell night rides? Denn wenn man die Temperaturen im Moment betrachtet, dann kann man eigentlich nix besseres machen. Allerdings empfinde ich das Risiko alleine zu fahren als recht hoch, so dass ich bisher verzichtet habe. Ich denke, 1000 Hm und 30 Km sollten ab der HMK drin sein. Also, wie sieht's aus?

Übrigens, letztes Wochenende waren die Holländer wieder hier und wir sind an den drei Tagen mit super Wetter echt ordentlich gefahren. Ich kann mich kaum erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal so viele Trails auf ein Mal gefahren bin  Das war dann am Ende so viel, dass ich auf die Ausfahrt am Sonntag freiwillig verzichtet habe (240Km/5550Hm für mich). 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Bergziege. (6. August 2013)

Hi Everest,    schön von Dir zu hören. Warst Du etwa jemals nicht fit. Die Wetterlage stellt sich um und es gibt abends u. U. Unwetter.    Bin selbst ab Donnerstag auf Tour. Von Daheim durch die Pfalz nach Frankreich, dann in den Hunsrück und wieder nach Daheim.    Vielleicht geht übernächstes Wochenende was.    Gruß Jochen


----------



## Everstyle (10. August 2013)

Hey Jochen, 

deine Planung klingt aber auch nach ziemlich vielen Km/Hm. Na dann, gute Fahrt und viel Spaß (falls du das noch liest).

Ich werde dann hier schreiben, wenn ich die Absicht habe abends in den Taunus zu fahren. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Everstyle (21. August 2013)

M0in, 

hat jemand Lust morgen eine Runde im Taunus zu drehen? Start an der HMK wäre 1600. Eine feste Strecke habe ich noch nicht, möchte aber gegen 2030 wieder in FRA sein. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## XC-Fahrer (21. August 2013)

Hallo,
morgen (also Donnerstag), kann ich leider nicht. Ich fahre aber am Freitag (18.00 Uhr HMK oder 17.30 ab Bad Homburg, 2-3 Std.) und ich fahre am Samstagvormittag und Sonntagmittag (jeweils 3-4 Std. oder auch länger, ja nach Wetter und Mitfahrer). Wer hat Zeit und Lust? 

Gruß xc-fahrer


----------



## moses3k (23. August 2013)

XC-Fahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen (also Donnerstag), kann ich leider nicht. Ich fahre aber am Freitag (18.00 Uhr HMK oder 17.30 ab Bad Homburg, 2-3 Std.) und ich fahre am Samstagvormittag und Sonntagmittag (jeweils 3-4 Std. oder auch länger, ja nach Wetter und Mitfahrer). Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
> 
> Gruß xc-fahrer



Hätte Lust, am Wo-Ende zu fahren. Ist zwar leichter Regen angesagt, aber das macht mir nix. Wie schaut's aus?


----------



## Everstyle (27. August 2013)

M0in, 

diesen Donnerstag ist wieder schönes Wetter angesagt. Ich werde dieses Mal gegen 1635 an der HMK sein. Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen...

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (4. September 2013)

Hat irgendwer am Samstag Lust biken zu gehen?
Ich könnte so ab 10 Uhr. Geplant wäre eine etwas längere Tour bis ca. 15-16 Uhr mit Einkehr irgendwo mittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (4. September 2013)

Starte am Donnerstag gegen 9:00 Uhr am Kronberger Schwimmbad siehe LMB

Gruß
der Horst


----------



## moses3k (4. September 2013)

Bin dabei 



sipaq schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer am Samstag Lust biken zu gehen?
> Ich könnte so ab 10 Uhr. Geplant wäre eine etwas längere Tour bis ca. 15-16 Uhr mit Einkehr irgendwo mittags.


----------



## sipaq (5. September 2013)

@moses3k:
Schön das Du mitkommst. Schick mir bitte mal Deine Handy-Nummer per PN. Damit wir uns auch sicher treffen bzw. im Problemfall mal miteinander kommunizieren können.


----------



## sipaq (2. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem der Wetterbericht ab Freitag schlechtes Wetter meldet, wollte ich gerne den morgigen Feiertag fuer eine ausgiebige Herbsttour nutzen. 

Hat irgendwer Lust mitzukommen? Ich wollte so ab 10.30 Uhr an der Hohemark starten.


----------



## XC-Fahrer (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem am kommenden Samstag (12.10.) oder auch Sonntag das Wetter nun doch besser wird, habe vor eine Runde zu drehen. Start wäre entweder um 12.30 Uhr Bad Homburg oder um 13.45 die Hohemark. Wer hat Lust? Sa oder So? Ich passe mich an, aber von mir aus kann es ruhig anspruchsvoll sein. 

Gruß vom xc-fahrer


----------



## guenththo (15. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
Fährt jemand die CTF in Oberstedten am Sonntag den 20ten?

Lg
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (15. Oktober 2013)

Da fahre ich lieber bei der DIMB-Tour mit. Alternativ bin ich am Samstag unterwegs wenn sich der (schlechte) Wetterbericht für den Sonntag bestätigt.


----------



## sipaq (16. Oktober 2013)

Angesichts des vorausgesagten besseren Wetters am kommenden Samstag werde ich wohl da fahren und nicht bei der DIMB-Tour. Hat irgendjemand Lust mitzukommen? Startpunkt so ab 11 Uhr Hohemark.


----------



## sipaq (17. Oktober 2013)

LMB-Eintrag ist gemacht. Ihr dürft Euch da gerne anmelden.


----------



## Marko S (18. Oktober 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> LMB-Eintrag ist gemacht. Ihr dürft Euch da gerne anmelden.



Mal schauen ob ich mitkomme, werde auf jeden Fall Morgen mal wieder auf dem Rad sitzen.
Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin nicht auf mich warten.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Milass (23. Oktober 2013)

hier ist aber ruhig


----------



## wartool (23. Oktober 2013)

das ist Nachts um 2:38 fast immer so ;-)


----------



## Everstyle (16. November 2013)

Milass schrieb:


> hier ist aber ruhig



LOL! wir sind auch keine Studenten mehr! Davon abgesehen, habe ich aber zwei Ausreden: 1. bin ich im Moment etwas erkältet in den letzten Wochen gewesen, 2. bin seit Donnerstag auf einer LAN    

So, meine Collage ist endlich fertig, et voilà:


----------



## karsten13 (16. November 2013)

Apropos 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Collage



musste heute an dich denken:







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (16. November 2013)

Ey Karsten.. das geht ja mal gar nicht.. da warst du aufm Feldi und hast nix gesaaaacht??!?!

Am Ende noch in Begleitung der blonden Frau?? ;-P


----------



## karsten13 (16. November 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Ey Karsten.. das geht ja mal gar nicht.. da warst du aufm Feldi und hast nix gesaaaacht??!?!



war um 14:00 an der HM, nur war ausser der gc-Meute niemand da. Das Auto von bonusheft stand da, aber der war wohl schon früher los ...



wartool schrieb:


> Am Ende noch in Begleitung der blonden Frau?? ;-P



welche der vielen meinst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (16. November 2013)

Bin heute extra früh aufgestanden, damit ich mit wartool um 13:00h starten konnte


----------



## TiJoe (17. November 2013)

Everstyle schrieb:


> So, meine Collage ist endlich fertig, et voilà:



Gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Tolle Idee und geduldige Umsetzung!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Marko S (1. Dezember 2013)

Everstyle schrieb:


> LOL! wir sind auch keine Studenten mehr! Davon abgesehen, habe ich aber zwei Ausreden: 1. bin ich im Moment etwas erkältet in den letzten Wochen gewesen, 2. bin seit Donnerstag auf einer LAN
> 
> So, meine Collage ist endlich fertig, et voilà:



 gute Idee und Umsetzung

Habe Morgen frei und bin so gegen 13:00 Uhr im Taunus unterwegs, wenn einer Lust hat mitzukommen einfach melden und angeben ob CC oder Enduro.
Komme dann mit entsprechendem Gerät an der Hohe Mark vorbei.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Marko S (2. Dezember 2013)

Da ja hier sonst nichts passiert bekommt Ihr auch von mir ein Bildchen.
Heute auf dem Rückweg vom Feldberg.


----------



## suzukischmidt (2. Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend,
um 19.00 werden die Kinder gebadet  und dann solls so ab 19.30 ab Bockenheim (danke Marco) noch 1,5 h biken gehen . Wer kommt mit? Mein Trainingsstand ist so lalal , aber es wird 
Felix
P.S: Montag und Donnerstag passt meisstens, Dienstag und Mittwoch geht fast nie


----------



## Marko S (2. Dezember 2013)

suzukischmidt schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> um 19.00 werden die Kinder gebadet  und dann solls so ab 19.30 noch 1,5 h biken gehen . Wer kommt mit? Mein Trainingsstand ist so lalal , aber es wird
> Felix
> P.S: Montag und Donnerstag passt meisstens, Dienstag und Mittwoch geht fast nie



Felix du solltest noch sagen ab wo du fahren möchtest 1,5 Std ist nicht viel Zeit.
Für die meisten ist Hohe Mark der Startpunkt und von Frankfurt brauchste für hoch und runter schon 1 Std.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Dezember 2013)

ich wär gern mal dabei. allerdings hab ich noch keine teure superlampe.so fährste denn? ich wohne dribdebach.


----------



## suzukischmidt (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi Fridjof,
das wäre nett, es hat sich ausser dir noch niemand gemeldet
Ich habe mir die magicshine gekauft. kannst du dann ja mal begutachten - für ne abendtour gehts auch mit ner funzel. Ich fahre wohl am Dienstag (Ausnahme) oder Mittwoch (10./11. Dez.) von Bockenheim Richtung Sossenheim. Das ist alles Feldweg - leider flach. Ein Freund fährt wohl noch mit (hat auch richtig Licht - es ist also hell genug). Bin für Alternativvorschläge offen. Fährt noch wer mit??
Gruss
Felix


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Dezember 2013)

hi,
morgen ist bei mir nichts zu machen, da ich lang arbeite und danach mit meiner kleinen allein daheim bin, aber mittwoch passt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suzukischmidt (9. Dezember 2013)

na, da kommen wir der Sache ja näher. Könntest du nach Bockenheim kommen oder hast du eine Strecke bei Dir? Telefoniere morgen mit meinem Freund. Vielleicht kommen wir am Mi in den Sueden.
Felix


----------



## Everstyle (22. März 2014)

Moin, neues Jahr, neues Glück, oder wie auch immer... Ich habe jedenfalls das warme Wetter im März für einen Start in die neue Saison genutzt und es macht wie immer einen irren Spaß. Allerdings muss ich noch einiges üben, die Pause war einfach zu lang. Jedenfalls wollte ich mal hören, was 'hier' noch so los ist? Ich werde sicherlich hier und da am WE oder aber auch mal unter der Woche etwas Zeit finden können. Vielleicht ergibt sich so mal wieder eine Runde (50Km/1000Hm), sofern ein Interesse besteht.

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

Everstyle


----------



## kreisbremser (22. März 2014)

herzlich eingeladen zur morgen stattfindenden tour von der hohemark aus. bei interesse pn an mich.


----------



## kreisbremser (22. März 2014)

achso, uhrzeit steht noch aus. wird eher ein nightride...


----------



## erbchen (30. März 2014)

Hi,

ist heute jemand unterwegs?
ich könnte zwischen halb 2 und 2 an der HM sein und würde mich freuen wenn ich mich anschließen könnte!

WhatsApp geht und anrufen auch: null eins sieben acht / sieben drei acht drei null vier acht.

Vor 11 kann ich nicht dran gehen...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Marko S (1. April 2014)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist heute jemand unterwegs?
> ich könnte zwischen halb 2 und 2 an der HM sein und würde mich freuen wenn ich mich anschließen könnte!
> ...



Hallo Daniel,

ist zwar etwas spät aber die alten AWBler waren am Sonntag in Miltenberg unterwegs, kann man nur jedem empfehlen.
Ansonsten wie immer Mittwoch wird halt nicht mehr veröffentlicht da inzwischen sehr Endurolastig.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (3. April 2014)

Ich wollte am Sonntag mal wieder fahren. Vorzugsweise schon etwas früher. Hat irgendwer Lust so ab 10.30/11.00 Uhr an der Hohemark zu starten?


----------



## Marko S (4. April 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Sonntag mal wieder fahren. Vorzugsweise schon etwas früher. Hat irgendwer Lust so ab 10.30/11.00 Uhr an der Hohemark zu starten?



He Simon,

11:00 Uhr würde ich mitkommen, ist nur die Frage was wollen wir fahren und mit welchen MTB soll ich kommen.
Enduro oder Hardtail?
Willst du selber die Tour führen oder hast du einen bestimmten Wunsch wo es hingehen soll?

Gruß
Marko


----------



## flip_4 (5. April 2014)

Hallo,
bin seit kurzen nach Friedrichsdorf gezogen und kenne mich hier überhaubt nicht aus. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mich mal bei einer Tour mitnehmen will, bevorzugt Enduro bzw. abfahrtlastig


----------



## Marko S (5. April 2014)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin seit kurzen nach Friedrichsdorf gezogen und kenne mich hier überhaubt nicht aus. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mich mal bei einer Tour mitnehmen will, bevorzugt Enduro bzw. abfahrtlastig



Wenn du Morgen Enduro fahren möchtest dann hier melden
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mountainbike-wochenende-taunus.644125/
Bei uns ist noch nicht klar was wir Morgen fahren.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## sipaq (3. Mai 2014)

Habe nächste Woche Urlaub und wollte deshalb ein paar Mal fahren, gerne auch tagsüber oder nach Feierabend. Falls Mitfahr-Interesse besteht meldet Euch ;-)


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Mai 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Habe nächste Woche Urlaub und wollte deshalb ein paar Mal fahren, gerne auch tagsüber oder nach Feierabend. Falls Mitfahr-Interesse besteht meldet Euch ;-)


moin, unter der woche kann ich immer mal allerdings meist etwas später, da ich von sachsenhausen mit der ubahn anreise...

morgen will ich ab 14uhr an der hohemark sein, falls jemand lust hat...


----------



## sipaq (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Fridjof, sorry das ich mich bisher nicht gemeldet habe. Gestern ging es bei mir nicht und heute bin ich schon um 10 Uhr los. Ganz ruhige, menschenleere Runde durch den Taunus über Weiße Mauer-Feldi-Sandplacken-Metzgerpfad-Stöckchentrail. War super. Vielleicht klappt es morgen abend nochmal sofern es nicht regnet.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Simon,
morgen is schlecht, bzw. gehts erst sehr spät und der taunus is immer soweit weg. Donnerstag fahren möglicherweise zwei weitere leute mit und ich könnte ab 17:30 hier starten und ca. 18:30/45 an der hohemark sein.


----------



## Everstyle (13. Mai 2014)

M0in, wie sieht es diesen Donnerstag aus? Die Vorhersage sagt: kalt aber sonning. Wären aus meiner Sicht ganz gute Bedingungen. Allerdings würde ich schon recht früh starten wollen, um das schöne Wetter geniessen zu können. Denke so um 1300 in FRA bzw. 1400 Hohemark. Strecke ca. 38,7Km und 972 HM, dabei paar Trails am AKG und FLD  Irgendjemand am Start? 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (13. Mai 2014)

Nach Feierabend könnte ich, sprich so ab 18 Uhr ab Hohemark, ggf. auch 10 Minuten früher. 13-14 Uhr schaffe ich aber auf keinen Fall. Müssten wir die Strecke halt etwas verkürzen, aber trocken (von oben) sollte es sein. Sagt zumindest wetter.com für Oberursel und den kleinen Feldi voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (15. Mai 2014)

Das mit der Sonne klappt es noch nicht so wie die Wettervorhersage es sich gedacht hat. Dafür klappt es für mich mit der Ausfahrt ;-) Allerdings muss ich bis ca. 1900 wieder zu Hause sein, von daher, sorry Sipaq. (vielleicht schaffe ich Sonntag wieder zu fahren... falls ich mich nicht zu sehr von heute erholen muss...)

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (15. Mai 2014)

Sonntag könnte bei mir auch was werden. Allerdings gerne etwas früher (so 10 Uhr Hohemark), damit man dann vom Rest des Tages noch was hat.


----------



## TiJoe (15. Mai 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Sonntag könnte bei mir auch was werden. Allerdings gerne etwas früher (so 10 Uhr Hohemark), damit man dann vom Rest des Tages noch was hat.


 
Am So findet m. W. der Oberurseler MTB-Marathon statt.
Da müsst ihr wegen der Streckenplanung daran denken...

Gruß Joe


----------



## sipaq (15. Mai 2014)

Ist ja kein Problem, aber danke für den Hinweis. Die OMM-Strecke ist eh immer sehr WAB-lastig. Da würden wir uns nicht in die Quere kommen. Alternativ kann man immer noch zum Winterstein oder in Richtung Hintertaunus fahren.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Mai 2014)

sonntag vormittag klingt gut, wenn ich mich anschließen darf. allerdings weiss ich nicht ob ich es bis 10uhr schaffe, da samstag eine größere feier ansteht und meine kleine dann gern etwas schlechter schläft


----------



## TiJoe (16. Mai 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> sonntag vormittag klingt, wenn ich mich anschließen darf. allerdings weiss ich nicht ob ich es bis 10uhr schaffe, da samstag eine größere feier ansteht und meine kleine dann gern etwas schlechter schläft



Vielleicht könnte man ja eine "Sachsenhäuser-Fahrgemeinschaft" bilden.

Ich muss allerdings erstmal den Familienrat befragen...

Gruß Joe


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Mai 2014)

Fahrgemeinschaft klingt grundsaetzlich super, allerdings besitz ich neben einigen raedern kein auto .


----------



## Drahtesel_ (16. Mai 2014)

Wäre auch interessiert (Sonntag, ab Hohemark) aber könnte erst ab 12 Uhr. Hab paar km Anfahrt.


----------



## TiJoe (16. Mai 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> Fahrgemeinschaft klingt grundsaetzlich super, allerdings besitz ich neben einigen raedern kein auto .


 
Ich schon und auch die Möglichkeit dich und dein Radel mitzunehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (16. Mai 2014)

Hatten wir schon eine tour zusammen mit urs? Bin zu saemtlichen taten bereit  und beteilige mich natuerlich auch sehr gern an benzinkosten.notfalls kann ich auch eine gartenspritze mitnehmen um groben dreck von denn raedern zu bekommen vorm einladen...


----------



## TiJoe (16. Mai 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon eine tour zusammen mit urs? Bin zu saemtlichen taten bereit  und beteilige mich natuerlich auch sehr gern an benzinkosten.notfalls kann ich auch eine gartenspritze mitnehmen um groben dreck von denn raedern zu bekommen vorm einladen...


 
Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube eher nicht.

Die Spritze wird nicht benötigt, da ich mit Heckträger arbeite.

Dein Avatar sieht aus, als würdest du gegenüber einer Kleingartenanlage wohnen?!


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Mai 2014)

Is nicht vor meiner haustuer aber einen kleinen garten hab ich...allerdings zu klein zum mountainbiken. Nur fuer ein bier im schatten...


----------



## Everstyle (16. Mai 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Sonntag könnte bei mir auch was werden. Allerdings gerne etwas früher (so 10 Uhr Hohemark), damit man dann vom Rest des Tages noch was hat.


1000 klingt super, hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen, LHE (Lahmer Esel) @ 0915? (vorausgesetzt ich muss von SA auf SO keine Nachtschicht schieben). Und, ich möchte eine kleine Runde fahren, d. h. bisschen KM und bisschen HM (wie oben), weil ich einfach nicht trainiert bin.

Gruß

E.style


----------



## sipaq (16. Mai 2014)

Everstyle schrieb:


> 1000 klingt super, hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen, LHE (Lahmer Esel) @ 0915? (vorausgesetzt ich muss von SA auf SO keine Nachtschicht schieben). Und, ich möchte eine kleine Runde fahren, d. h. bisschen KM und bisschen HM (wie oben), weil ich einfach nicht trainiert bin.


Lass uns 0930 am LHE machen. Dann sind wir ziemlich genau um 10 Uhr oben und ich kann 15 Minuten länger schlafen. Treffpunkt dann um 10 Uhr an der Kletterwand vor dem Restaurant Waldtraut für all die, die ggf. noch dazustoßen wollen.

Als Tour hätte ich Hohemark - Altkönig - Fuchstanz - Feldberg - Klingenkopf - Rosskopf - Metzgerpfad - Hessenpark - Sandplacken - Hohemark vorgeschlagen. Ggf. Pause bei Kaffee und Kuchen im Hessenpark. Ich wollte da sowieso noch ein Brot einkaufen. 

Habs gerade mal durchgeklickt. Sind ca. 31km und gut 1000hm ab Hohemark. Sollte also für Dich und mich passen, oder?


----------



## sipaq (17. Mai 2014)

Also 10 Uhr morgen an der Hohemark steht. Ggf. werden wir aber den AK auslassen. Wer also mitkommen will sollte bitte morgen um 10 Uhr an der Hohemark sein. Wir werden max. 5 Minuten warten.

@Drahtesel_: Sorry für die frühe Startzeit, aber wir haben auch noch Termine :-|


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stone0207 (18. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mich Euch anschliessen. Ich hoffe dass ich als Genussbiker bei Euch reinpasse?!
Wie erkenne ich Euch?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sipaq (18. Mai 2014)

Mich am schwarzen Cube Gully, rot-weißem Trikot und blauem Camelbak Rucksack.


----------



## Stone0207 (18. Mai 2014)

OK dann bis gleich

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Everstyle (18. Mai 2014)

Super Wetter, gute Stimmung, fette Runde! An alle die nicht mitgekommen sind: selber Schuld  

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

Everstyle


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. Mai 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> @Drahtesel_: Sorry für die frühe Startzeit, aber wir haben auch noch Termine :-|



Macht nix. Beim nächsten mal


----------



## sipaq (18. Mai 2014)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Super Wetter, gute Stimmung, fette Runde! An alle die nicht mitgekommen sind: selber Schuld


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Stone0207 (18. Mai 2014)

Danke nochmal für die Führung! Ich war zwar echt platt aber es hat super spass gemacht.

@sipaq..das Brot ist übrigens wirklich lecker!


----------



## sipaq (19. Mai 2014)

Gefahren sind wir dann gestern tatsächlich Hohemark - Weiße Mauer - Fuchstanz - Feldberg - Sandplacken - Metzgerpfad - Hessenpark - Sandplacken - Hohemark. Alles in allem knapp 1150hm auf ca. 33km. Schön wars. Den Oberurseler Bike Marathon haben wir nur rund um den Sandplacken mal kurz gekreuzt. War aber schön zu sehen, dass die Joungs von Mountain Sports dieses Jahr endlich mal Glück mit dem Wetter hatten.

@Stone0207: Sag ich doch


----------



## Axxl (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

cih suche Mitfahrer mit Ortskenntnissen ab Hohemark für Abendrunden ab ca. 18.00 Uhr. Ich bin unter der Woche recht flexibel. Mangels guter Ortskenntnis wäre es prima, wenn ich mich wo dran hängen kann. Alternativ: Gibt es Gruppen mit festen Treffpunkten und Terminen, an die ich mich dranhängen könnte.

Liebe Grüße

Axel


----------



## Stone0207 (19. Mai 2014)

Naja,
es gibt Di und Do die MTBMFTMTK die im Sommer um 18.30 ab Kelkheim starten. Das ist wohl das, was am ehesten fix ist.

Ich möchte evtl am Mi nochmal fahren. Wäre auch so meine Zeit, 17.30 Uhr an der Hohemark dachte ich. So lang es hell ist im Wald da ich kein gescheites Licht hab.
Würde in die Richtung Herzberg u Limes fahren wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (19. Mai 2014)

Servus, da meine Beine sich doch nicht so schwer anfühlen wie ich es mir gedacht habe, möchte ich sogleich das geniale Wetter nutzen und plane am MI oder DO eine Runde (evtl+NR) zu machen. In Abhängigkeit davon, wie die Situation im Büro ist, könnte ich auch schon um 1300/1400 in FRA, sonst zwischen 1700 und 1800 an der HMK starten. Beim NR ist natürlich Licht Pflicht, da bei einem Sonnenuntergang um 2115 sicherlich gegen 2045 schon mit Dunkelheit im Wald zu rechnen ist. Für die Strecke habe ich noch keine genaue Idee, es werden aber bestimmt ein paar Trails/Km dabei sein.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (20. Mai 2014)

Donnerstag könnte bei mir klappen. Mittwoch wenn dann nur spontan. Aber muss es denn ein NR werden? Von 18.00 bis 20.45 Uhr ist doch mehr als genug Zeit für eine vernünftige Runde.


----------



## Axxl (20. Mai 2014)

Danke allen Antwortern! Ich werde mich am Do mal den MTK-Bikern ab Kelkheim anschliessen.


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2014)

Ok, es wird Mittwoch werden. Ich weiss allerdings noch nicht genau, wann ich morgen starte. Einen Sonnenuntergang will ich aber mitnehmen, dafür ist das Wetter einfach zu gut. Soll ich dann um 1730 an der Hohemark vorbeifahren? E.style


----------



## sipaq (21. Mai 2014)

Ich bin da definitiv raus. Zeitlich wird es bei mir nicht für mehr als eine kurze 1stündige Feierabend-Tour im Vilbeler Wald reichen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. Mai 2014)

Servus,

hat am Freitag oder Samstag jemand Lust ab HMK ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Stone0207 (21. Mai 2014)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Soll ich dann um 1730 an der Hohemark vorbeifahren? E.style


 
Hi Everstyle,

bei mir ist das alles doch recht wackelig heute. Mein Chef hat uns jetzt noch n Meeting reingeknallt und ich kann nicht absehen, wie lang das geht. Ich möchte definitv fahren, werde aber erst kurzfristig wissen, wann ich da sein kann.

wenn das zu doof ist, fahr einfach...wir finden sicher auch nen anderen Tag.


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Mai 2014)

als reminder:

mehrfach unter der woche bin ich im stadtwald ab sachsenhausen richtung langener see, grundbach trail usw unterwegs. sollte sich jemand mal anschließen wolln wäre das eine willkommene motivation für mich.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Mai 2014)

Bin am Freitag spätestens 14 Uhr an der Hohenmark.
Jemand Zeit / Lust? Wäre auch bereit etwas später zu starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (29. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte morgen gerne biken gehen. Irgendjemand Lust mitzukommen? Zeitlich bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (5. Juni 2014)

Jemand morgen Lust ab Hohemark zu biken...?
Ab 14:30 / 15:00 Uhr....


----------



## Everstyle (6. Juni 2014)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Lust ab Hohemark zu biken...?
> Ab 14:30 / 15:00 Uhr....


Normalerweise hätte ich gleich zugesagt, habe aber heute Nachmittag noch einen wichtigen Termin, von daher, sorry... 

Aber, ich habe die Absicht am Sonntag Morgen eine Runde zu drehen. Ich schätze wieder mal sehr früh, so 0900 an der HMK und auch nicht so lang, vermutlich werde ich gegen 1300 wieder zurück an der HMK sein. In der Zwischenzeit möchte ich paar technische Wege fahren. Konkrete Vorstellungen habe ich noch keine, sollte aber kein Problem sein.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Stone0207 (6. Juni 2014)

Also ich wurde ja liebend gern. Heute ist aber nicht möglich..

Und @Everstyle...9Uhr am So ist schon hart. Bestimmt top bzgl den angesagten Temperaturen aber schon echt früh...ich schau mal wie der Sa abend so verläuft. Evtl poste ich hier nochmal.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. Juni 2014)

Schade...
irgendwann erwisch ich hoffentlich einen von euch Locals :-D


----------



## sipaq (6. Juni 2014)

Ich würde alternativ den Montag morgen anbieten. Allerdings nicht ganz so früh. Eher 10.30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (10. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet am Sonntag eine schöne Tour?

Wir waren gestern in der Gegen Friedrichsdorf, Köppern, Winterstein unterwegs um dem Trubel ein wenig aus dem Weg zu gehen. Schön wars und heiß war es auch


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Juni 2014)

Sonntag morgen gg. 6 uhr war ich unterwegs richtung sandplacken.vor der gro§en hitze wars echt super.allerdings war vor fünf aufstehen angesagt...


----------



## Everstyle (11. Juni 2014)

Früh biken zu gehen war eine spitzen Idee, Temperaturen waren wirklich angenehm, nur die Rückfahrt um die Mittagszeit, die war echt heiß! Dafür war der Wald voll von Menschen, irgendwie völlig ungewohnt nach den letzten Touren unter der Woche... Egal...

Freitag = Sonnenschein = Biken? 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. Zeit: irgendwas am Nachmittag, da bin ich offen...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (11. Juni 2014)

ich sage mal unter Vorbehalt zu. Muss gucken ob wieder in Steinbach bin. Uhrzeit 14:30 / 15 Uhr???


----------



## Everstyle (12. Juni 2014)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> ich sage mal unter Vorbehalt zu.


Und? wie sieht's aus, bleibt es dabei oder fahre ich alleine? 1500 ist für mich machbar.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (12. Juni 2014)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Und? wie sieht's aus, bleibt es dabei oder fahre ich alleine? 1500 ist für mich machbar.



Bin dabei


----------



## Everstyle (13. Juni 2014)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Bin dabei


Alles klar! Bis später...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (13. Juni 2014)

Tour war super und gut geguided. 3 x Altkönig und jedes mal neue Trails  Hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung


----------



## sipaq (14. Juni 2014)

Hat irgendwer morgen Nachmittag Lust auf eine Runde ab Hohemark? Würde mich als Guide zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Everstyle (14. Juni 2014)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Tour war super und gut geguided. 3 x Altkönig...


In Wirklichkeit haben wir uns einfach nur verfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. Juni 2014)

Everstyle schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit haben wir uns einfach nur verfahren



Stimmt... du wolltest ja zum ALDI


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Juni 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer morgen Nachmittag Lust auf eine Runde ab Hohemark? Würde mich als Guide zur Verfügung stellen


ich werd morgen zu dem marathon aufbrechen und will gegen 8Uhr in Kronberg sein. hab mir die kleine runde vorgenommen. wenn jemand kurzentschlossen mit will... nehme um 7:33 die S4 vom Südbahnhof aus


----------



## TiJoe (15. Juni 2014)

Ach Kinners, ich würde ja wirklich auch gerne mal mit, aber irgendwelche Familientermine liegen immer quer...

Irgendwann schaffe ich es aber auch mal!

Viel Spaß, Joe


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. Juni 2014)

Freitag um 14 / 15 Uhr ab Hohemark... jemand Zeit, Lust und Nerven ?


----------



## kreisbremser (18. Juni 2014)

Moin drahtesel. Ich hab frei und bin gern dabei


----------



## sipaq (18. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei und kann gern guiden. SAG halt bescheid ob 14 oder 15 Uhr


----------



## Drahtesel_ (19. Juni 2014)

... goldene Mitte 14:30 Uhr


----------



## Everstyle (19. Juni 2014)

M0in, ich hätte noch 1000 HMK im Angebot, so quasi als warm up für später....  

Everstyle

[Alle anderen Zeiten sind für mich leider nicht darstellbar...]


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Juni 2014)

bin 14:30 dabei, wenn ich nicht vorher in ein höhle falle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (19. Juni 2014)

Ok. Mal gucken ob es Sipaq auch passt.... Everstyle ist auch willkommen  mit seinem Höhenmeterfresser aus Carbon .


----------



## Everstyle (20. Juni 2014)

Um 1430, da bin ich schon wieder zurück! Euch viel Spaß! 

E.style


----------



## sipaq (20. Juni 2014)

Bin leider raus. Habe Halsschmerzen und will die nicht verschlimmern.


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Juni 2014)

schade, gute besserung.
drahtesel, noch dabei?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. Juni 2014)

Gute Besserung.

Ja, bin am Start.


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Juni 2014)

bin 14:15uhr an der Ubahn. dies rad :http://www.mhw-bike.de/sale/hardtai...-n-blue-2013?gclid=CJrIlIuniL8CFYIewwod_aIAWg
und hässlicher alter giro helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (29. Juni 2014)

Ich habe letzten Freitag nach euch im Taunus geschaut, habe aber nix gefunden. Ihr seid wohl zurück gekehrt, oder?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (29. Juni 2014)

Wir haben unsere Mission erfolgreich abgeschlossen  Wie lange warst noch unterwegs? Hoffe diesmal ohne Platten.


----------



## Everstyle (1. Juli 2014)

Nicht so lange, bin auch erst spät los gefahren. Den Platten hatte ich übrigens noch am gleichen Tag. Dafür aber direkt an der Haustür, so dass ich mir das Reparieren für später aufgehoben habe.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (3. Juli 2014)

Die jenigen die Fußball gucken wollen überlesen das am besten 

*Freitag, 04.07 ab 14:30 Uhr / Hohemark ?*

Das ist dann vorerst mein letzter Ausritt in den Taunus, ab Ende Juli / Anfang August gehts weiter.


----------



## Everstyle (3. Juli 2014)

Ich bin gestern noch spontan gefahren. War echt schön im Taunus! Super Weitblick (ich glaube bis nach Dünsberg bei Gießen), angenehme Temperaturen und eine Menge Sonnenschein. Es waren aber auch super viele Leute unterwegs. Es kam mir schon fast wie ein Wochenendetag vor. Und am Ende habe ich noch einen alten Bekannten getroffen 

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

Everstyle


----------



## Drahtesel_ (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn es "so schön" war, komm morgen doch mit


----------



## Everstyle (3. Juli 2014)

Tsja... andere Pläne... sonst hätte ich sofort JA gesagt! Gute Fahrt und passt auf euch auf...


----------



## Everstyle (15. Juli 2014)

Servus, ich plane am Mittwoch zu starten, Uhrzeit irgendwas zwischen 1600 und 1800. Wie sieht's aus, jemand am Start?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Juli 2014)

verdammt, ich schaffs nich heut. wie stehts mit freitag?


----------



## Everstyle (23. Juli 2014)

Letzten Freitag war kein Biken drin, andere Termine. Ich werde dafür morgen wieder fahren, Start so zwischen 1600 und 1800. 

Übrigens, für alle die eine Mitfahrgelegenheit suchen, letzten Mittwoch 1800 waren locker 20/30 Biker an der Hohemark! Da findet sich bestimmt irgendwie eine Gruppe...

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (4. August 2014)

Morgen.. also Dienstag, 05.08.2014 ab 16:30 Uhr ? Jemand Zeit und Lust. 
Ab der Hohenmark


----------



## Drahtesel_ (3. September 2014)

Donnerstag 04.09 ab 16 Uhr jemand am Start? 
Wie immer... ab Hohemark.


----------



## Asrael (26. September 2014)

Servus!
Jemand bock morgen mitzufahren? Bergauf entspannt und bergab geht's dann auf knackigen Trails, oder wenn gewünscht suche ich auch gern was leichteres raus.
Uhrzeit eigentlich egal. Startpunkt Oberursel Hohemark.


----------



## sipaq (2. Oktober 2014)

Hat irgendwer morgen Lust? Könnte ab 12.30 Uhr an der Hohemark.


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Oktober 2014)

sorry, hab die urzeit nich gelesen. bin dann doch jetzt unterwegs


----------



## sipaq (3. Oktober 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> hab lust. wetter sieht sehr gut aus.


Du hast eine PN im Postfach.


----------



## suzukischmidt (24. Oktober 2014)

Fährt jemand mit am Sonntag, z.B. 10.30 ab Parkplatz Hohemark? Fridjof, bist Du dabei?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Oktober 2014)

Samstag jemand ab ~11:00 am Start (P Hohemark)?


----------



## suzukischmidt (24. Oktober 2014)

samstag ist familienausflug, geht leider nur sonntag vormittag oder immer abends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (6. November 2014)

hallo hallo? jemand lust und zeit heute?


----------



## cambo (9. November 2014)

Moin Leute,
ich bin bis mitte Februar in Frankfurt und suche ein paar Leute zum biken (All Mountain/ Enduro). After Work so unter der Woche hört sich ja gut an!
Was fahrt ihr denn so?

Grüße! Uli


----------



## kreisbremser (20. November 2014)

hat heut abend jemand lust aufn nightride? stadtwald oder hohemark?


----------



## kreisbremser (21. November 2014)

heute jemand dabei?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. Januar 2015)

Echooooo..... fährt hier noch jemand?


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Januar 2015)

Moin.
Alle im winterschlaf...musst mal spontanbiken verfolgen. Da is mehr los denk ich. Bin selbst grad etwas eingeschränkt zeitl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suzukischmidt (15. Januar 2015)

Hi Drahtesel,
ich suche immer Mitfahrer, abends, 20.00 oder besser 20.30, einmal Hohemark-Fuchstanz (wenns geht, Feldberg).


----------



## Drahtesel_ (15. Januar 2015)

Ich müsste mal schauen, meist gurke ich aufgrund der Entfernung direkt nach der Arbeit zur Hohemark und bin 16 / 17 Uhr am Start.
Am Wochenende bin ich flexibler, wie die meisten wohl hier. Auch gerne für ein Night-Ride.

Befährst du auch Trails  ?


----------



## suzukischmidt (15. Januar 2015)

Also einmal die Woche ginge auch ne schnelle Runde ab 16.15 (1 1/2 h). Trails fange ich gerade an, habe aber noch Sommerreifen - Reifen ist bestellt - dh grundsätzlich gerne aber mit Schwächen. Nightride wg Familie - bin bis 20.oo zuhause gefordert.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (15. Januar 2015)

Ok das hört sich doch gut an. 
Ich würde mich die Tage nochmal melden evtl kann man was auf die Beine stellen,
bin jetzt schon länger Taunus-abstinent


----------



## Drahtesel_ (5. Februar 2015)

Morgen 13:00 oder 14:00 ab Hohemark ?


----------



## suzukischmidt (5. Februar 2015)

bin noch nicht sicher. 14.00 wäre mir lieber, aber mach es nicht von mir abhängig. melde mich morgen vormittag.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (5. Februar 2015)

Ok. Werde morgen nochmal reinschauen.

*EDIT:*

Wird wohl *14:30 Uhr *bei mir.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Februar 2015)

moin, bin dabei. sagt mir ne zeit an. muss meine plautze formen und für den sonntagsmarathon trainieren.


----------



## suzukischmidt (6. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute, sorry, ich kanns noch nicht sagen. Viel Arbeit aber schönstes Wetter. Wenn, dann komme ich um 14.30 zur Hohemark, oder später, wenn Drahtesel oder Kreisbremser die Zeit noch ändern


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Februar 2015)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Ok. Werde morgen nochmal reinschauen.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Wird wohl *14:30 Uhr *bei mir.





suzukischmidt schrieb:


> Hi Leute, sorry, ich kanns noch nicht sagen. Viel Arbeit aber schönstes Wetter. Wenn, dann komme ich um 14.30 zur Hohemark, oder später, wenn Drahtesel oder Kreisbremser die Zeit noch ändern



14:30 is ok für mich, später wirds bei mir zu knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. Februar 2015)

Ich bin 14.30 startklar. Später ist leider zu knapp.


----------



## suzukischmidt (6. Februar 2015)

Sorry, wird heut nichts. Viel Spass.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Februar 2015)

ich mach mich aufn weg. werde etwas früher da sein und an der Ubahn aufm parkplatz stehen.


----------



## jankr (25. März 2015)

Hey,
bin neu in hier in der Gegend und suche Leute zum biken. Ich selber fahre ein All Mountain und auch gerne Trails. Was für Touren fahrt ihr so? Wäre super, wenn ich bei euch mal mitfahren dürfte.
Besten Dank und vielleicht auf bald!
Jan


----------



## suzukischmidt (25. März 2015)

Hi Jan,
ich war über ein Monat ständig erkältet und will jetzt wieder anfangen. Fahre immer am Feldberg. Hier sind noch zwei weitere Foren links

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-...ffenbach-teil-2.434736/page-231#post-12759336

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-spontan-treffen-im-main-taunus.576398/page-8#post-12770952

Bei mir reichts an diesem Sonntag vielleicht für eine erste schwache Tour. Mal sehn.


----------



## tillykoi (26. März 2015)

Hallo in die Runde!! 

ich habe gestern am frühen Abend meine Runde beendet und dabei auf dem Parkplatz -Hohemark drei Biker getroffen, die wohl gelegentlich fahren ... 
mit Licht allem drum und dran. Die Runde wird wohl per Mail / PN organisiert. 

In der Runde waren zwei Canyon Spectral EX vertreten ... in einem schicken Rot. 

Fahre selbst auch ein ähnlichen Setup an meinem Radel und würde mich ggf. über eine PN freuen.  Falls ich nicht zum Leistungsprofil der Gruppe passe, rolle ich gerne alleine den Berg runter.  // möchte selbst eher auch ein bisschen sportlicher fahren. 

Danke für das Feedback.  würde much über eine Mail freuen. 

Anbei mein Radel ...  .. dürfte also am Material nicht scheitern


----------



## wartool (26. März 2015)

tillykoi schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback.  würde much über eine Mail freuen.



hast whatsapp.. also erledigt ;-)


----------



## jankr (26. März 2015)

suzukischmidt schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> ich war über ein Monat ständig erkältet und will jetzt wieder anfangen. Fahre immer am Feldberg. Hier sind noch zwei weitere Foren links
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-...ffenbach-teil-2.434736/page-231#post-12759336
> ...




Hey,
ja in diese Foren hab ich auch schon geschrieben, trotzdem vielen Dank.
Am Wochenende habe ich Besuch da wird das leider nichts mit mountainbiken.7
Gruß,
Jan


----------



## suzukischmidt (26. März 2015)

tillykoi schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!!
> 
> ich habe gestern am frühen Abend meine Runde beendet und dabei auf dem Parkplatz -Hohemark drei Biker getroffen, die wohl gelegentlich fahren ...
> mit Licht allem drum und dran. Die Runde wird wohl per Mail / PN organisiert.
> ...



sportlich berghoch oder bergrunter? enduro? Anyway, bin gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (26. März 2015)

Moin Leute. Ich mach heut ne Abendtour Richtung langener waldsee, jmd Lust?


----------



## jankr (26. März 2015)

suzukischmidt schrieb:


> sportlich berghoch oder bergrunter? enduro? Anyway, bin gerne dabei.


Bin auch gerne dabei


----------



## Deleted 329481 (12. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es Mittwochabend jemanden, dem ich mich ab Oberursel anschließen kann... oder hat jemand Lust sich zum Mountainbiken zu verabreden? Sehr gerne auch bergrunter mit Trails?


----------



## kreisbremser (12. April 2015)

Moin, evtl fährt der suzukischmidt und ich selbst am mittwoch Abend. Leider bei mir noch nicht sicher und es wird voraussichtlich in die Dunkelheit gefahren. Biste lichttechnisch einigermaßen ausgestattet?


----------



## Deleted 329481 (13. April 2015)

Leider noch nicht... Dann würde ich mich aber sehr gerne ein anderes Mal anschließen


----------



## kreisbremser (13. April 2015)

Vor 19:30 werd ich nicht dort sein. Wird noch recht früh dunkel. Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit solltest du nicht ohne Licht die Hügel bezwingen. Aber es werden sich sicher noch einige Gelegenheiten ergeben.

Hier wird am Wochenende gefahren : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ig-taunus-tourenausschreibungen.573997/page-16#post-12854072


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (14. April 2015)

@LauraNeumann was verstehst du denn unter Berg runter mit Trails? Was hast du dir denn allgemein vorgestellt bzw. was fährst du sonst so? Was gibt dein Rad her? Schoner vorhanden?


----------



## suzukischmidt (14. April 2015)

hi kreisbremser,
mir ist 20.00 auch sehr recht. wann weißt du bescheid, ob es klappt? ich bin Mittw. zw. 16.30 und ca 1800 nur auf dem handy erreichbar.


----------



## Deleted 329481 (14. April 2015)

Hallo Asrael,
Ich habe mir erst Anfang des Jahres das Mountainbike geholt, bin aber recht fit.. Und bei Trails bin ich bisher alles hinterher gefahren... Aber ich weiss natürlich nicht, was noch auf mich wartet  bezüglich des Fahrrads habe ich das Trek Lush, also schon ein ganz gutes,aber ein 29er. Schoner habe ich nicht, fahrt ihr mit Schonern?


----------



## Asrael (15. April 2015)

@LauraNeumann ja wir fahren zumindest mit Knieschonern und Rückenprotektor. Wenn es eine offizielle DIMB- oder Gravity-Pilots Tour wäre, würde ich dich ohne Knieschoner auch nicht mitnehmen. Heut ist's rein Privat und eigenes Risiko ;P
Wir (Philipp und ich) wollen so ab 17:30 an der Hohemark starten und wären gegen 8 wieder am Parkplatz.
Bergauf fahren wir entspannt aber zügig und bergab würden wir dann nicht nur die ganz fiesen Trails fahren, sondern etwas Rücksicht nehmen. Bergab ausruhen ist aber trotzdem nicht 
Wenn es jetzt nicht schon zu spät für dich ist und ich dich nicht gänzlich abgeschreckt haben sollte dann schreib mir am besten eine PN und ich schick dir meine Nummer.

Falls du es nicht packst und uns mal beschnuppern willst kannst du am Samstag auch zum Flowtrail kommen. Wir werden um 12 anfangen an der Strecke zu arbeiten und dann ist auch der größte Teil unserer Enduro Gruppe anwesend.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Shrew (21. April 2015)

Gibt's noch Studenten oder so aus FFM die unter der Woche mal unterwegs sind im Taunus, West Frankfurt ? Freitags und montags z.B. 
Bin noch relativ Anfänger  aber hab nen fahrtechnikkurs gemacht  hab ein yt Wicked pro enduro


----------



## suzukischmidt (21. April 2015)

Hi Shrew,
mein Studium ist 20 Jahre her. Versuche aber mind. 1 x die Woche mittags rasch vom Parkplatz Hohemark auf den Feldberg zu fahren. Zum Konditionsaufbau. Ist für diesen Mittwoch geplant.


----------



## Speedskater (22. April 2015)

Student war ich auch mal bis vor 29 jahren.
Ich arbeite in Rödelheim und könnte so um 16:00 Uhr Feierabend machen und über den Feldberg nachhause radeln, nur diese Woche klappts leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Shrew (22. April 2015)

Diese Woche geht eher eh noch nicht, aber nächste Woche wäre gut mal zu fahren, Kondition muss ich auch noch ausbauen, normal fahre ich eher Zweirad mit Motor 
Fährt auch wer in hofheim oder die Richtung? Das wäre wegetechnisch geschickter für mich von der Anfahrt.. Sonst muss ich 17km Asphalt radeln vorher


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (23. April 2015)

Hey, Gibts noch irgendwo Leute aus Friedberg/Karben/Bad Vilbel die Zeit hätten auch mal unter der Woche ne Runde Richtung Winterstein oder Taunus allgemein zu drehen? Da ich nicht so der Fan vom Kilometerlangen Aspahltfahren bin, fände ich auch Fahrkarten teilen bis Friedberg, Kronberg oder Hohemark ganz interessant!


----------



## Shrew (26. April 2015)

Ist morgen wer unterwegs? Wäre bei ner Runde im Taunus dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basvender (29. April 2015)

Fährt jemand so ab 6 von hohemark eine entspannte endurorunde?


----------



## sgaspa (3. Mai 2015)

Gibts jemand, der mir zeigen konnte wo Bombenkrater in Offenbach ist??


----------



## VanPetrus (25. Mai 2015)

Hi, hat jemand Lust am Wochenende 29.05.- eine Runde ab hohe Mark (Fuchstanz, gr. Feldberg) zu fahren? 

Lg


----------



## DerTitan (6. Juni 2015)

Moin, gibt es eigentlich noch die alte Mittwochs 18 Uhr Runde noch ?


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Juni 2015)

Moin, es gibt in den warmen Monaten eine dienstags/donnerstagsgruppe welche in der kalten Jahreszeit mittwochs fährt. Urs ist der Initiator.

Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-mitfahrtreff-main-taunus-kreis.453424/page-147


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juni 2015)

heute jemand zeit und lust? start hohemark?


----------



## VanPetrus (17. Juni 2015)

Um 8?


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juni 2015)

gern auch früher, aber 20uhr ginge.


----------



## VanPetrus (17. Juni 2015)

Ok beeile mich, hoffe ich komme gut am jp Lauf vorbei. Parkplatz Hohemark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgaspa (26. Juni 2015)

heute jemand zeit und lust? start hohemark?


----------



## seki80 (26. Juni 2015)

wäre für eine ausfahrt zu haben


----------



## seki80 (26. Juni 2015)

wann wolltest Du los?


----------



## sgaspa (26. Juni 2015)

Bin gerade unterwegs zum hohemark


----------



## seki80 (26. Juni 2015)

uff dat schaff ich nicht...  ;( es sei denn du brauchst 2 std? ;p


----------



## sgaspa (26. Juni 2015)

Ne aner ich bleib bis 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seki80 (26. Juni 2015)

Ich schreib nochmal wenn ich an der hm bin... dann können wir ja schauen wat geht!


----------



## seki80 (26. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre in einer halben std an d hohenmark

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## seki80 (26. Juni 2015)

könnte kurz nach 6 aufm Gr Feldberg beim Felsen sein...


----------



## sgaspa (26. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auf hm


----------



## sipaq (29. Juni 2015)

Ich habe am morgigen Dienstag ganztägig frei. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust um ggf. eine größere Runde im Taunus zu drehen? Alternativ könnten wir auch eine schöne ausgiebige Feierabend-Runde fahren (gerne auch schon ab 16 Uhr oder 17 Uhr).


----------



## jankr (29. Juni 2015)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich habe am morgigen Dienstag ganztägig frei. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust um ggf. eine größere Runde im Taunus zu drehen? Alternativ könnten wir auch eine schöne ausgiebige Feierabend-Runde fahren (gerne auch schon ab 16 Uhr oder 17 Uhr).


Hey,
habe morgen auch frei. Will auch auf jeden fall fahren, allerdings lieber am Vormittag starten.
Beste Grüße,
Jan


----------



## sipaq (29. Juni 2015)

Wunderbar. 10.30 Uhr Hohemark?

Schick mir deine Handynummer mal per PM. Dann können wir telefonisch die Details besprechen.


----------



## sipaq (17. Juli 2015)

Am Sonntag wollte ich mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Entweder im Hochtaunus oder wenn sich hier niemand meldet, dann bei der DIMB-Tour in Sulzbach. Irgendjemand Interesse? Geplant wären so ca. 800-1100hm ab Hohemark auf ca. 25-35km Strecke. Auffahrt entspannt, Abfahrt traillastig. Start ab 10 Uhr.


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Mai 2016)

ich will Radfahren. heute ab 16uhr
morgen ab 12/13/14uhr
hat jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## quotendepp (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin bis jetzt im Taunus immer nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, würde aber demnächst auch gerne mal die ein oder andere Tour mit dem Mtb machen.

Da ich mich da strecken-/trailmäßig noch nicht auskenne und fahren alleine auch gar nicht das höchste der Gefühle ist, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich mich mal abends nach der Arbeit ner ortskundigen Gruppe anschließen könnte,die am besten noch möglichst nah an Frankfurt startet. 

Leider sieht der Thread hier ein bisschen eingeschlafen aus, aber vielleicht ist ja trotzdem noch was los in der Afterwork-bike-Szene  

Vielen Dank schonmal! 

Lieben Gruß 
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (20. Juni 2016)

hier kannste mal schauen. sind sehr nette leute.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-mitfahrtreff-main-taunus-kreis.453424/page-163


----------



## quotendepp (20. Juni 2016)

Ja, das hatte ich gesehen, das ist nur immer zeitlich so schwer zu schaffen nach der Arbeit... Aber ich werde mal versuchen, mich das ein oder andere mal anzuschließen! Vielen Dank


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Juni 2016)

keine ursache. ich habe ebenfalls das zeitliche problem und fahre deshalb allein und unter der woche dann meist im frankfurter stadtwald


----------



## MTBTaunus (25. Juni 2016)

quotendepp schrieb:


> Ja, das hatte ich gesehen, das ist nur immer zeitlich so schwer zu schaffen nach der Arbeit... Aber ich werde mal versuchen, mich das ein oder andere mal anzuschließen! Vielen Dank



Ich würde unter der Woche ab ca. 19 Uhr ab Hohemark mitfahren.


----------



## sipaq (14. Juni 2017)

Ich wollte am Freitag gerne eine Runde drehen. Start so ab ca. 10 Uhr, bin aber zeitlich flexibel. Geplant hatte ich so ca. 30-40km ab Hohemark mit 1.000 - 1.200hm. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Keepiru (20. Juli 2017)

Ich bin am Mittwoch in Frankfurt und kann ab Mittag fahren. Jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## cocoloeres (10. August 2017)

Hallo ich bin Johannes aus der Nähe von Aachen und komme am Sonntag abend nach Riedelbach für 4 Tage . Monatg Dienstag fahre ich eine Taunusumrundung würde dann aber noch gerne Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mal zu Feldberg mit Limes Weg rüber . Wäre einer so nett mir mal was zu zeigen ? Am besten morgens schon los weil dann hat man den ganzen Tag zeit . Hat vieleicht einer Urlaub und fährt ?


----------



## gruenerstrolch (10. August 2017)

Hi johannes, ich kann leider nicht Mi/Do, muss arbeiten... 
gruss franziska


----------



## wachna (12. August 2017)

Hallo,
bin neu in Frankfurt/ Taunus und würde gerne öfters mal mit netten Leuten biken. Hat jemand morgen (Sonntag) Zeit und Lust? Kenn bisher ein paar Trails rund um Altkönig und Feldberg, lerne aber gerne noch neues kennen. Fahre am liebsten traillastig mit rauf und runna.
Grüße
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (12. August 2017)

wachna schrieb:


> ... gerne öfters mal ...



Bitte:

*Regelmäßige Bike-Treffs im Taunus (Auszug)*
·		Mountainsports e.V.: Mi. 19:00 Uhr, Sa 14:00 Uhr und So 10:00 Uhr ab Oberursel

·		MTV Kronberg e.V.: Di. 18:00 Uhr und So. nach Absprache ab Kronberg

·		MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis: Di. 18:30 ab Kelkheim und Do. 18:00 ab Hofheim

·		Lorsbacher BikeFreunde im TVL: Mo. 18 Uhr und Sa. 15 Uhr Apr - Okt, 14 Uhr Nov-März ab Sporthalle des TV Lorsbach

·		Mountainbike Gruppe Langenhain: Di. 18:00 Uhr und So. 10:00 Uhr ab Langenhain

·		Freidaach: Fr. 17:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim, Rote Mühle

·		Biketreffliste der DIMB (bundesweit, teilweise veraltete Informationen)

·		Biketreffs im Rhein Main Gebiet (teilweise veraltete Informationen)


----------



## gruenerstrolch (16. August 2017)

Hi Urs, ich kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren.  
Nächste Woche auch nicht, da bin ich in Saalbach zum biken. Irgend jemand von euch zufällig auch?
Gruß Franziska


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (16. August 2017)

In ca. 4 Wochen in Brixen auf dem MTB Testival. Wer ist denn auch dort?


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2017)

gruenerstrolch schrieb:


> Nächste Woche auch nicht, da bin ich in Saalbach zum biken. Irgend jemand von euch zufällig auch?
> Gruß Franziska



Too late. Wir waren auch zu der Zeit da, auch auf der Saalbacher Seite


----------

